# Koblenz-, Westerwald- und Eifeltouren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn - Teil 2



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dies ist die Fortsetzung des Themas *Westerwald Touren - BrexbachGemsen Sayn - Teil 1* (28.12.2006 bis 30.11.2009, > 7.000 Beiträge). 
Das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. November 2009)

Samstags 13:00 h Treffpunkt Schloss Sayn.
Im Winter nach Absprache.
Im Sommer jeden Samstag.
Brexbachtal, Köppel, Aubachtal, Wiedtal, Malberg, usw.usw. je ca. 50 km und bis zu 4 h und 1000 HM. Tempo und Schwierigkeit mittel.
Neue Mitfahrer willkommen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
ggf. auch per email an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (30. November 2009)

Noch nicht mal 7500 Beiträge. Wenn die das jedesmal teilen wollen haben sie viel zu tun. Also Jungs haltet euch ran. Vielleicht können wir ja die alten Beiträge in den neuen Fred kopieren


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. November 2009)

Na dann auf ein neues!

@Rafi 
Ich habe auf dem Hardtail auch nen Satz Straßenlaufräder mit ner 9er Ultegra Kassette in 11-26 und das ohne Kettenänderung.
Passt also. Nur mit 22-32-44er Blätter wirst du nicht froh.
Ich habe bei mir die 26-36-48 er Xt drauf. Das geht auf der Straße deutlich besser.


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Na dann auf ein neues!
> 
> @Rafi
> Ich habe auf dem Hardtail auch nen Satz Straßenlaufräder mit ner 9er Ultegra Kassette in 11-26 und das ohne Kettenänderung.
> ...



Ja,die beste Lösung wäre ein Rennrad,aber......kein Spass daran.
Bei eine 26-36-48 Kurbel müsste ich aber den Umwerfer umstellen,stimmt's?
Da ich kein Schrauber bin , ist es für mich ein Problem.
Ich will ja nur fahren.
Eine 11-21 Kassette müsste erstmal reichen um schnell vorwärts zu kommen (nicht nur auf gerade Strecke)


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey, die haben uns nen neuen Fred aufgemacht.
> Jetzt können wir den ganzen Müll nochmal schreiben...



Das glaube ich nicht.Ist nur eine Fortsetzung,hoffentlich


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. November 2009)

Sollte es wirklich so sein , dass der erste Thread gelöscht wird,
wäre es sinnvoll,dass unsere Ober-Gemse Tosche ein nettes E-mail an den
Moderator schreibt.


Ich bin raus........muss arbeiten (Nachtdienst):kotz:


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Hallo - bitte erstmal alle runterkommen 

Hier findet ihr die Details (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434796) es werden aus technischen Gründen alle Themen, die länger als 3000 Beiträge sind ab sofort automatisch gesplittet - davon ist nicht nur dieses Thema betroffen sondern alle, die länger als 3000 Posts sind (und das sind einige)...

Gelöscht wird nix

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## T-Brex (30. November 2009)

Kannst du bitte die Beiträge chronologisch nummerieren.
Der geschloßene Teil 1 und der neue Teil 2.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. November 2009)

Ich will auch auf Seite 1 im neuen Thread stehen! 
GEschafft! Grüße
JAYmano


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich geb euch recht, wenn Ihr sagt, dass die Abstufung zwischen den Gängen etwas feiner ist. Dass braucht ma hier und da bei den Rothwildrädern. Warum, weiss ich nicht, sieht aber cool aus!



Hallo , Du bist unser Mentor

besser könnte es keiner hier im Forum erklären.Ist genau meiner Meinung.Es geht mir tatsächlich um die feine Abstufung bei der RR-Kassette.Habe mir auch neue Laufräder gekauft und werde im Winter auf der Strasse die Rennradfahrer jagen,aber nicht abschiessen
Die Jagd ist damit eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (1. Dezember 2009)

@ CF-Rafi  : Am Besten bauste dann noch ne Coladose (Rohloff) ins hintere Laufrad, dann sind es noch mal 14 Gänge mehr zum Spielen !

Aber vor lauter Schalten (42 Gänge) kommste dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zum Fahren.......
Muuuuuuhhhhhhahahaaaaaaaaa !

Mfg Gerald


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Dezember 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @ CF-Rafi  : Am Besten bauste dann noch ne Coladose (Rohloff) ins hintere Laufrad, dann sind es noch mal 14 Gänge mehr zum Spielen !
> 
> Aber vor lauter Schalten (42 Gänge) kommste dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zum Fahren.......
> Muuuuuuhhhhhhahahaaaaaaaaa !
> ...



Jaaaaa,schön wäre es,aber nicht zu diesem Preis


----------



## Focusine (1. Dezember 2009)

Huhuuuu,
wollte mich auch noch ma melden. Unser Schläpptopp hat sich iwie verabschiedet und nu muß ich auf fremde Quellen zugrayfen....

Wünsche Euch für Samstag ne schöne Tour. Bin layder net da... Vor Xmas ist alles ziemlich viel.. 
LG
Jutta


----------



## ww-ck (1. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @TomTom
> 
> versuchs mal mit
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Halter-Halterung...UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BIEW%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=11&ps=63


Hallo Viktor, 
wäre es möglich, dass du mir zwei von den Halterungen bestellst? Mein Paypalkonto ist noch nicht aktiviert und ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nicht bei Ebay angemeldet bin.
Würde dir am Samstag das Geld mitbringen, bzw. wenn du mir deine Kontonummer gibst überweise ich es dir.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (1. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @wwck
> Habe einen Lieferanten in Deutschland gefunden!
> Zwar auch Paypal aber direkte Lieferung!
> Evt. bestelle ich da Interesse?
> ...


Hallo Tom,
gerne. Benötige zwei Halterungen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## ww-ck (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke, bin allerdings erst wieder am Donnerstag im Lande. Bin ab Heute Nacht auf Montage. Wenn du mir deine Kontonummer und Betrag durchgibst überweise ich dir das Geld.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Blödsinn!
> Das machen wir bay Übergabe!




was kosten die Dinger dann ??

würde auch 2 nehmen !! Preis ?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Dezember 2009)

Morgen 1700 h Nightride ab Schloß Sayn

Bitte recht zahlraych....wer noch Bikeklamotten abholen will, bitte rechtzeitig vorher bei mir vorbeikommen...ab ca. 1615 h .


----------



## taunus biker (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi

ihr Nightrider hab hier was für euch ,die Lämpchen fürs Bike kann mann auch 
schön selbst Basteln.

http://www.mtb-biking.de/licht4.htm
http://www.joerky.de/

Also bin gespannt wer mit dem Basteln von euch anfängt.

Übrigens könnte vieleicht nächsten Samstag 12.12.09 nach Sayn kommen?

Bis dann Uwe


----------



## maik_87 (2. Dezember 2009)

Halli hallo...., also zu Rohloff sag ich nur WELTKLASSE!! ;-)

Dann würd ich sagen bis später....


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Dezember 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Halli hallo...., also zu Rohloff sag ich nur WELTKLASSE!! ;-)
> 
> Dann würd ich sagen bis später....




Hallo Maik,

würde gerne etwas mehr über Rohloff erfahren.
Habe mich schon auf der Website ein bisschen informiert,nicht schlecht das ganze Vor allem wenn man viele KM im Jahr schrubbt.
Ich würde mir es gerne live angucken...wann fährst Du mal um Ayn in Sayn?


Was wiegt Dein Schaybenklayster?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (2. Dezember 2009)

@Rafi
bei Franz in Kärlich steht ein ?Carver? mit Rohloff kannst ja mal hin zum probefahren!


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Einzig der Preis. Gewicht zählt nicht!



Hallo,
ja der Preis ist schon heftig,aber ich kann an dieser Stelle ein Vergleich von einem Forum-Mitglied zitieren:


machen wir mal ne kleine rechnung: 
kettenschaltung:
sram X0 schaltwerk und schalter: *240* [gibt es billiger, ich weiss, aber man sollte keine online-ebay-shop preise nehmen, da mann die rohloff dort auch nicht beziehen kann] 
umwerfer - xtr: *90*
schaltzüge - nokon: *30*
kassette - xtr: *120*
kurbel mit 3 blätter - xtr: *350*
nabe hr scheibenbremse - xtr mit scheibe: *200*
macht zusammen: *ca. 1030*

so....rohloff:
nabe mit allem scheibenbremsausführung und bremscheibe:  *ca. 1000 *kurbel mit innenlager und einem blatt:* 400*
macht zusammen: *1400*
dazu kommt noch der rahmen aufpreis:* ca. 200*

sind also durchschnitt 600 mehr !
das ist sehr viel !
aber jetzt geht es los. berechnung 10.000km [schmiermittel unberücksichtigt]
bei der rohloff werden in dieser zeit ca. 1.5 ketten gewechselt...manche fahren auch 1 andere 2...deswegen 1.5 macht bei einer dura ace ca. 35 aus.

bei der kettenschaltung sind indes 2x ritzel und min. 3 mal kette fällig, dazu vorsichtig gerechnet einen kpl. satz kettenblätter, 2 mal die züge = 20..macht zusammen: min. 470 in gleicher qualität. unterschied also 435 mehr als die rohloff.

10000km sind recht viel. sagen wir mal die werden in 2.5 jahren gefahren. also wäre vorsichtig gerechnet die nabe nach ca. 3 jahren wett !
dabei hat man in dieser zeit keinen ärger usw.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





zum gewicht: die rohloff ist schwer, sauschwer !!! man sollte mindestens fast 1 kilo mehrgewicht einrechnen !!! die rechnungen von rohloff in den pdf sind schlichtweg unsinn, da mann dort auch wieder schwere low-buget teile mit der rohloff vergleicht !!!


Und jetzt was essen und dann einen Runde fahren,bevor es dunkel wird


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Dezember 2009)

> so....rohloff:
> nabe mit allem scheibenbremsausführung und bremscheibe: ca. 1000 kurbel mit innenlager und einem blatt: 400
> macht zusammen: 1400
> dazu kommt noch der rahmen aufpreis: ca. 200



und für 99 öken mehr gibts das hier :

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1805


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2009)

So ist es...und schöööön Rot....


----------



## T-Brex (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn für Samstag nichts Anderes gewünscht wird, hier ayn Vorschlag:

*Rookies-Split-Tour*

Gemeinsam nach Stromberg, Caan, Nauort, Sessenbach, Wirscheid, Adenroth.....hier drehen die jetzt ganz ganz müden Rookies nach einer gemeinsamen Pause durchs Sayntal Richtung Heimat ab.

Der Rest geht dann auf Erkundungsfahrt jenseits der Sayntalstr.
Wege um Breitenauer Grillhütte, Stebach, Kausen und Maischeid werden "entwirrt" !...dann noch entweder über Siedlung oder Hausenborn zurück....
Ortskundige Führer willkommen..!!....
Ankunft am Schloß gegen 1630-1700h bitte vorsichtshalber Licht mitbringen und recht zahlraych !

Also an Alle BrexbachGemsen Lights und Mädels und Wiederaynstayger....für Samstag gibts kayne Ausreden....!!!...das ist Pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (3. Dezember 2009)

Huhuuu an Alle,

wünsch Euch für Samstag ne schöne Tour. Hört sich gut an. Layder bin ich ja im Ossiland und kann net bay Euch sayn.... 
Bis bald mal

Focusine


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Dezember 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> @Rafi
> bei Franz in Kärlich steht ein ?Carver? mit Rohloff kannst ja mal hin zum probefahren!




Habe es heute Probegefahren.....ungewohnt,aber sehr flüssige Schaltvorgänge.Hatte leider keinen fachkundigen Verkäufer (sind bei Franz rar)erwischt um mich weiter zu informieren.


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn für Samstag nichts Anderes gewünscht wird, hier ayn Vorschlag:
> 
> *Rookies-Split-Tour*
> 
> ...



Als Rookie und BrexbachGemse Light fühle ich mich angesprochen und würde kommen! (Ausnahme: Regen Total oder Höhere Gewalt).
Außerdem muss die neue Teamkleidung ja in Szene gesetzt werden !


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ..dü gübbüt dü nücht..



ich glaube , ich habe verstanden ohne die Enigma einschalten zu müssen
Willst Du bei denen keine Rote Karte bekommen?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Dezember 2009)

Hui Wäller allemol...

wollte mich auch mal wieder unter den Radler'n zurückmelden...

Ich durtfe heute wieder  *FAHRRADFAHREN*  !!!!!
Zwar nur auf der Rolle, aber sooooooooo genial wenn sich das untenrum wieder dreht... GLÜCKLICHER BAMBINI. 

Wenn alles gut läuft, gibt's kurzfristig (Anfang nächste Woche) ayn Gemsentrikotbild in der REHA. Freu mich sooooooo!!!

REHA in der ersten Woche läuft gut. Gibt viele Anwendungen ohne Zuwendungen. Gebe demnächst nochmal Meldung mit Bild ab.

Für Samstag um Ayn viel Sonnenschayn....

Gruß
Olli


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> wofür? wogegen? Der Stadler ist doch gegenüber!
> 
> Ich hatte dort zwaymal das Erlebnis:
> 
> ...



Ja, der Stadler ist gut (bekomme bei dem 15-20%)
Ist auch meine erste Wahl in KO.
Und bei Deinem Verkäufer hat ja woanders geklemmt


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. Dezember 2009)

@Viktor
Also bei meinem Lader schaltet die rote LED auf grün wenn der Akku voll ist.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @ww-ck und T-Brex
> 
> Ich habe die Lampenhalter bestellt!
> Den Deal können wir dann mit den Bufftüchern und oder auch mit den Heizsolen abwickeln.
> ...


Supi, danke.

@all - bin Samstag auch dabei.

Übrigens ich habe Gestern Schnee gesehen und Frost hats auch gegeben.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2009)

...da haben wir am Donnerstag wen oder was vergessen.....



 lieber Rhaynstayger Klaus to You !!!!

Laß dich mal wieder sehen....ein Driggo hab ich auch noch für dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
versuche morgen da zu sein.Muss noch heute arbeiten,kann aber höchstwahrscheinlich früher Feierabend machen.Sollte es allerdings regnen........ich weiss um Ayn in Sayn regnet's nie.......dann muss ich mal gucken, nee


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn für Samstag nichts Anderes gewünscht wird, hier ayn Vorschlag:
> 
> *Rookies-Split-Tour*
> 
> ...





*Samstags um Ayn  tut de Sonne imma schayn in Sayn *bis morgen


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Den möglichen Schneefall für morgen haste uns unterschlagen .
> 
> Ich kann layder wieder nicht um ayn in Sayn sayn!




der ist wenn überhaupt oberhalb 500m über n.n. .....da müßten wir aufm Köppel schon ganz ganz ganz viel Glück haben....letztes Jahr haben wir Anfang November die erste Schneeeeeeköppeltour gemacht....


----------



## carboni1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt das Schluchtenbike Torsten!
Ob das Wetter am Sonntag mit spiel .....mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2009)

ich will morgen auch mal wieder in Sayn um ayn sayn. 
Hoffe mit Sonnenschayn.
Muß nur mal schaun ob ich überhaupt noch Rayfen mit Profil habe.
Oder kann ich SmartSam drauf lassen?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Dezember 2009)

Tach Jungs,

ich schulde euch noch das Beweisgemsentrikotfahrzumerstenmalwiederfahrrad-Foto ... Bitte schön...







hoffe es hat geklappt. hat nich geklappt !!!

Schöne Tour morgen. Bay Sonnenschayn um Ayn in Sayn...

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Tach Jungs,
> 
> ich schulde euch noch das Beweisgemsentrikotfahrzumerstenmalwiederfahrrad-Foto ... Bitte schön...
> 
> ...



hay,
sitzt du da aufm Klo?


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Dezember 2009)

Für die , die noch die DX-Lampe bestellen wollen (evtl.mit Zubehör):
http://shop.ebay.de/dapedaler/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Es kommen zwar Versandkosten dazu , aber dafür soll es schneller gehen(sehe Bewertungen)Habe mir gerade eine bestellt (die aus Hong Kong ist noch nicht eingetroffen).


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hay,
> sitzt du da aufm Klo?


 
ne... is nur mit dem Handy nich so einfach das ganze Ding von ner älteren Reha-Kollegin fachgerecht fotographieren zu lassen...

Es ist wirklich ein Ergo-Bike. Aber mit verstellbarer Kurbel, damit ich damit auch treten kann, und nicht über die 0°-90° im Knie komme, da sonnst alles neue wieder kaputt geht...

aber trotzdem Danke... Andy.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich will morgen auch mal wieder in Sayn um ayn sayn.
> Hoffe mit Sonnenschayn.
> Muß nur mal schaun ob ich überhaupt noch Rayfen mit Profil habe.
> Oder kann ich SmartSam drauf lassen?




lieber nicht.....sonst wird die Abfahrt zu Adenroth recht schlüpfrig....NN oder RoRo......


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 
> schön dich zu lesen!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Viktor,

mayne Ansage mit Käthe Ring zu machen steht noch für den 27.12.! Will doch auch alle vor dem Jahreswechsel nochmal sehen. Bis dahin darf ich wohl auch wieder ohne Krücken laufen und Auto fahren. Geb mal an wann und wo ich Dayne Holde unterstützen kann oder darf!

Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> lieber nicht.....sonst wird die Abfahrt zu Adenroth recht schlüpfrig....NN oder RoRo......


 
Un nich dat der gute Ändy hin fällt... die Folgen sieht man ja bei mir wat da alles passieren kann


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2009)

nöö,hinfallen wäre nit so gut.
Werde schon irgendwie zum Abendbrot bay Abendrot nach Adenroth surfen.
Hay müsli,da staunste,was?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2009)

Olümpia?Morgen?Abba nur zum probieren.Bin nit so der Schokofreak.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Dezember 2009)

egal,meine Frau hat sowieso ne schönere Handschrift


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Erste.................und jetzt ab in die Kiste,damit ich heute um Ayn in Sayn dabay sayn kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und wenn du 2 Lampen hast kaufe ich dir gerne eine ab.



Sobald ich beide habe,könnten wir darüber reden


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin Jungs
werds wohl heut nicht packen, muss nem kumpel beim Umzug helfen.
Gruß André


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo *Ihr Gemsen* der heutigen Tour! Es hat mir viel *Spass* gemacht!! Jetzt weiss ich auch wo das HAUS AM SEE steht. Hat alles super geklappt mit der Heimfahrt. Konnte schön rollen lassen. Außderdem hätte ich gerne noch die Autogrammkarte von SuperÄndy.
Bin mal auf den Tourbericht vom Restprogramm gespannt. 
*@*Müslibrenner - bitte die Bilder mailen.Thanx!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. Dezember 2009)

Ui Ui Ui
da hab ich ja wieder was verpasst.
Den Lutz hab ich noch gesehen um kurz vor ayn, der war ganz schön zackig unterwegs!
War wohl etwas spät dran der Gute


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Außderdem hätte ich gerne noch die Autogrammkarte von SuperÄndy.



Lieber Jayjay,
das mit der Autogrammkarte ist nit so einfach wie du denkst.Die bekommt man nicht einfach so.Die muß man sich erarbeiten.Bisher haben nur wenige eine bekommen.Der müsli hat eine,dann die Deutsche Fußball Nationalmannschaft,Lance und Sabine Spitz hat es im 3. Anlauf geschafft.
Entweder wir beide fahren nebeneinander zum Köppel rauf oder du gewinnst eine große internationale Sportveranstaltung oder du fährst Rotwild.
Also gib Gas!

So,was war das denn heute???
Achja,die Ritter war ganz ok.Die Tour war auch ok.Die Streckenauswahl sch...
Abba hatte trotzdem viel Spaß.Freu mich schon auf näxtes mal ohne bekifften Guido.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ja  , das war heute eine Tour auf den Spuren von Hänsel und Gretel,oder einfach "Gemsen verloren im Wald".
Wie der Müsli schon sagt,breite Reifen sind nicht so optimal,vor allem in einer  3.10 Grösse


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Lieber Jayjay,
> das mit der Autogrammkarte ist nit so einfach wie du denkst.Die bekommt man nicht einfach so.Die muß man sich erarbeiten.Bisher haben nur wenige eine bekommen.Der müsli hat eine,dann die Deutsche Fußball Nationalmannschaft,Lance und Sabine Spitz hat es im 3. Anlauf geschafft.
> Entweder wir beide fahren nebeneinander zum Köppel rauf oder du gewinnst eine große internationale Sportveranstaltung oder du fährst Rotwild.
> Also gib Gas!



Reicht es, wenn ich mit Dir auf den Köppel fahre und kurz vorm Gipfel neben DIr das Ziel erreiche? Oder muss ich Dein Tempo from the beginning halten?
Ich werde üben bis ich's schaff... will ja schließlich so eine seltene Autogrammkarte haben.
Gegen Rotwild hab ich nix...könnte ich mir sogar auch vorstellen )    -----


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Gegen Rotwild hab ich nix...könne ich mir sogar auch vorstellen-----




Schleimer 


Känjon ist was feines


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja ein Anrecht auf so ne Karte!
> Hab und mach ja baydes .
> Muß ich jetzt wie zu Bravozeiten einen frankierten Rückumschlag zusenden?




Du darfst die Känjon-Teile an dem Rotwild nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Du darfst die Känjon-Teile an dem Rotwild nicht vergessen



Ist das wahr tom???


Dann kriegste den Rahmen abgenommen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Für die , die noch die DX-Lampe bestellen wollen (evtl.mit Zubehör):
> http://shop.ebay.de/dapedaler/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686



Gestern bestellt ,heute die Bestätigung bekommen.
Die DX ist schon unterwegs .
Demnächst keine blind Flüge mehr


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Einen getarnten Prototypentest nennt man sowas!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ist das wahr tom???
> 
> 
> Dann kriegste den Rahmen abgenommen!



Ich will keine Petze sein aber schaue mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=268

Thread 6689 und 6690


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

das ist eine Schande!! Wie Gammelfleisch.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das ist eine Schande!! Wie Gammelfleisch.



Es hängt ja auch so schön

Apropos Rotwild:das finde ich spitze :
http://www.fahrradeck.de/mtb_htm/rr2_ht_team.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du Verräter






http://www.fahrradeck.de/mtb_htm/rr2_ht_team.htm


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was sagt mir dieser Link?
> Gayles neues Bike von Dir hat wirklich Style .



Jaaa , bis auf den Preis.Ist doch zum


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wo ist T-Brex?
> Hat er den Sack voll, und macht den Nikolaus?



Er sucht noch den Trail / Er hatte heute 3 Lampen vorne am Lenker.... ich denke der macht noch nen Nightrider...
T-Brex whats up.....

Außderdem fängt ja gleich *Wetten dass...? *an !!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Billiges Canyon kreuzen mit nem Rotwildrahmen = billigeres Rotwild.



......und von dem SÄndy gekreuzigt werden


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Dezember 2009)

Auch eine nette Kreuzung


----------



## T-Brex (5. Dezember 2009)

So wie ich mir sagen hab lassen, waren es 45 km und 750 hm ohne Orientierung.

Viele Köche verderben den Bray, aber überhaupt kayn Koch dabbay ist ne Quäleray.....mit den 3.1 er Schlappen durch die Matschwiese, den Staylhang hochgeschoben und den vergammelten Weg, den sayt Kriegsende, Kriegsende 1918!!!, kayner mehr betreten hat.....um letztenlich doch wieder an der Matschwiese rauszukommen....das war schon arg.....aber nachdem wir uns schön müde gemacht haben, sind wir dann mit 2 kilo schwereren Bikes wieder beim Adenrother Hofgut gelandet......den Schlußanstieg über Siedlung und Stromberg war dann wieder Heimatrevier....aber den Weg von Adenroth nach Kausen werden wir noch finden............der kommt soooooo nicht davon ....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da hilft dann nur die Flucht nach vorne immer schön schneller sayn!



oder sich gar nit erst blicken lassen


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal 5 Bilder von heute in die Touren Galerie auf die HP gepostet!
Die Ol*y*mpia Tour! )


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab da mal was von heut aufgemalt


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

also ,ich hab da mal geguhgelt.
Wir mußten an der Verzweigung links die Wiese hoch und dann halblinks Richtung Kausen bis zu Straße weiter nach Kausen.
Wir sind im Wald abba links bergab mit Stunteinlage, in unser verderben gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Dezember 2009)

also ,ich hab da mal geguhgelt.
Wir mußten an der Verzweigung links die Wiese hoch und dann halblinks (Beschilderung)Richtung Kausen und immer gerade bis zu Straße weiter nach Kausen.
Wir sind im Wald abba links bergab mit Stunteinlage, in unser verderben gefahren.


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Müsli!

Hier Dein Image:


----------



## ww-ck (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leutz,

also da haben wir uns im Sayntal ja einen echten Sch.... zusammen gefahren. Einen echte Pfadfinder hatten wir nicht dabei. Wo wir überall Kausen vermutet haben. Und wir waren weit davon entfernt. Ohne die gute alte Karte sollten wir solche Entdeckertouren nicht mehr starten.
Aber Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem und das Wetter war einfach klasse - jedenfalls für das was vorausgesagt war.

Ich bin von den neuen Klamotten immer mehr begeistert. Bei den gestrigen Temperaturen war die weiße Jacke einfach klasse. Vielleicht sollten wir wegen des Matsches überlegen, ob wir beim nächsten Mal eine dunklere  Farbe wählen sollten.

Hier in den Highlands ist Heute Regen angesagt. Daher Bike putzen und danach auf die Rolle.


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da kommt der Nikolaus .
> Nur leider wussten sie nicht das er auch Radfahren kann!
> 
> Hangi
> ...



und Du hattest kein Sack dabay?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2009)

....jaja die Langarmtrikots....bei der letzten Bestellung wollte sie außer maynerayner und noch 2-3 anderer kayner haben....

...aber bei der nächsten Charge werden wir welche haben !!!....schön in *Weiß* !!!!...und die Klimajacke machen wir dann auch in Rot...ist nicht so anfällig wie *Weiß*.

Wenn noch jemand ne Idee für Trikotsponsoren hat, bitte an mich mailen und dem potentiellen Sponsor vorab informieren, daß ich mich melden werde....wenn alle mitmachen gehts schneller mit den Klamotten...

@SÄndy bitte an den Zwölfender denken

@ All : am besten geeignet als Sponsoren sind: Sport-Freizeit-Wellness- oder lokal bekannte Unternehmen.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Einen Abnehmer für 4 Stück haste schon



....erst mal her mit den Sponsoren..!!!..bei der nächsten Charge sollen für mindestens 40 Gemsen(die regelmäßig an den Touren teilnehmen) die Klamottis für Omme sayn....wer dann Zusatzbedarf hat, kann sich an die Mengenstaffel dranhängen, muß dann aber die Listenpreise von ACTON zahlen.....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Dezember 2009)

moin,

ihr labert hier rum und ich habe schon 3h und 72km geradelt


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> für mindestens 40 Gemsen(die regelmäßig an den Touren teilnehmen) die Klamottis für Omme sayn....



wenn ich jedes Jahr an 1 Touren teilnehme ist das doch auch regelmäßig,oder?

@hangi
janee ist klar!


----------



## ww-ck (7. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....jaja die Langarmtrikots....bei der letzten Bestellung wollte sie außer maynerayner und noch 2-3 anderer kayner haben....
> 
> ...aber bei der nächsten Charge werden wir welche haben !!!....schön in *Weiß* !!!!...und die Klimajacke machen wir dann auch in Rot...ist nicht so anfällig wie *Weiß*.
> 
> ...


Alternative zu den Langarmtrikot bzw. lange Hosen sind in Brexbachgemsenlogo bedruckte Arm- und Beinlinge. Damit ist man oder Frau flexibler bei der Wahl des Kleidung - ob nun das kleine oder große Schwarze, Rote oder Weiße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (8. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern auf SÄndys Zwölfenderspuren (Arm und Beinlinge).
> Muß sagen geiler Stoff!
> Kann ich jedem empfehlen.
> .


Hallo Tom, lass uns den Austausch wie von dir vorgeschlagen machen. 
Kann deine Einschätzung von den Zwölfenderklamotten nur unterstreichen. Nicht ganz billig - aber gut.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Koppdöjer sinn noch net doooo


----------



## !Ghostrider! (9. Dezember 2009)

Leichtbau mal anders!
Ganz ohne Gabel!
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=video&file=forkless_bike.flv


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Spezialisten,

Habe gestern nach langer Ãberlegung die Rennrad Kassette (Dura Ace 11-21 9-fach fÃ¼r 45 â¬! bei H&S Bike)auf meine XT-Felgen montiert. Gehe davon aus , dass ich sie auch richtig zusammengebaut habe. Bei der Probefahrt habe ich hinten klackern festegestellt und ich weiss  nicht woher es kommt. Das Schaltwerk funktioniert aber ohne Probleme. Fahre im Moment die superschmale XT_Kette,die bis auf das Gewicht und die Vernietung baugleich mit der XTR ist,oder? Woran kann es liegen?

Bin wieder nach 22 Uhr online,also kÃ¶nnt Ihr euch Zeit nehmen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was klackert? Die Kassette auf dem Freilaufkörper, oder die Kette, wenn sie abrollt?




Die Kassette ist fest und das Klackern ist unter Belastung in jedem Gang hörbar.Die Kette läuft einwandfrei.Habe gerade gelesen , dass es evtl.an den Distanzringen liegen kann.

Die Felgen sind übrigens neu.Müsste wirklich Pech haben , wenn der Freilauf defekt wäre.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2009)

.....Schneeeeeeköppelllllll..............für Samstag gemeldet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wermutlich mußt Du die Kette kürzen!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bist Du nicht am arbeiten?


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht am arbeiten?



Ich habe Spätdienst,muss gleich los


----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage war für T-Rex.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (10. Dezember 2009)

Wie Feierabend??
Gibts ja nicht.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wann fängst Du morgens an?


----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dafür aber auch früh Feierabend


----------



## !Ghostrider! (10. Dezember 2009)

Mist wieder aufgefallen! 
Hatte noch nen Kundentermin in NN.

Un der Puff soll so! Dasn Spochtauspuff an nem Sexzylinder, der rööööhrt dann soo!!!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Mist wieder aufgefallen!
> Hatte noch nen Kundentermin in NN.
> 
> Un der Puff soll so! Dasn Spochtauspuff an nem Sexzylinder, der rööööhrt dann soo!!!




Booooaaaaaahhhh ÄÄÄÄÄyyyyyyyjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Frag mich?
> Ist doch einfach zu testen.
> Kassette runter alte wieder drauf wenns klackern noch da ist,ist evt . der Freilauf hinüber.
> .



So mache ich es.Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen ,dass die nigelnagelneue Felge=Freilauf defekt wäre.
Die Kette zu kürzen ist für mich die letzte Lösung,da ich das 2 Paar Felgen mit der 11-34 Kassette auch fahren will.
Danke für die Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dreh doch einfach mal a nder Schraube vom Schaltwerk wo Du die Spannung erhöhen kannst, wenigstens zum testen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

*Das ist ja lustig:*

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...-Bendorf/md5/e0d6812f093f49a790ba8bccc4ef2568

*Wetter Bendorf*

*(Rheinland-Pfalz)*             » Rheinland-Pfalz 

3 Tage Detail
Tag 1 - 6
Tag 7 -  14 
	

3  Stunden Prognose 
	

                                             Heute
10.12.2009             Morgen
11.12.2009             Übermorgen
12.12.2009                                                                                                                     *Morgens  6.00 Uhr*

*Temperatur*

 (gefühlt wie)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)                                                                                                                                 *Mittags  12.00 Uhr*

*Temperatur*

 (gefühlt wie)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)                                                                                                                         *Abends  18.00 Uhr*

*Temperatur*

 (gefühlt wie)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)             -9999°  (-9999°)


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dreh doch einfach mal a nder Schraube vom Schaltwerk wo Du die Spannung erhöhen kannst, wenigstens zum testen!



Könnte ich auch versuchen.
Ist es aber nicht egal , wenn die vorne 44 und hinten 11 (egal welche Kasstte) nehme?Das klackern ist im jedem Gang

Als erstes baue ich morgen meine alte Kasste ein und dann schaue ich weiter.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Es kann auch sein das ein Schaltröllchen auf der Kassette kontakt hat und deshalb klackert, je nach Gang.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Dezember 2009)

Denkt an Samstag Schneeeeeköppelllllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das ein Schaltröllchen auf der Kassette kontakt hat und deshalb klackert, je nach Gang.



Habe gerade geguckt.Das Röllchen ist weit von der Kassette entfernt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Denkt an Samstag Schneeeeeköppelllllllll!!!!!!!




Bin dabei,aber nicht mit der 11-21 Übersetzung


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Dezember 2009)

@T-Brex  You have a PN


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

habe gerade die alte Kassette auf das neue Laufrad eingebaut und es läuft einwandfrei.Also ist der Freilauf OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Und stell dir mal vor, du hättest die Kette schon gekürzt....
> 
> 
> jetzt kannste aber nicht mehr so schnell fahren oder?



Das Schnellfahren kann ich IMMER.
Baue jetzt die 11-21 zusammen.Zwischen dem 5 und 6 Ritzel sind Distanzringe vorhanden.Dumme Frage:die müssen auch eingebaut werden um die Abstände zu erhalten,oder?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (11. Dezember 2009)

Jep. Ringe müssen rein sonst läuft die Kette nicht!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin von der Probefahrt zurück und es klackert immer noch (in jedem Gang).Je mehr Druck aufs Pedal , desto lauter wird es.
Ich mache das Rad für Köppel fertig und das wars für heute.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (11. Dezember 2009)

@Rafi
bedenke das du ne alte Kette mit ner neuen Kassette montiert hast.
Da kann es schon zu Ungereimtheiten kommen. Frag mal den Tosch der kennt sich damit aus!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @CF-Rafi Wenn es mit der alten Kassette keine Probs gibt hast du bei der Montage der 11-21er evt. was falsch gemacht?
> .



Habe die "alte" auch aus und wieder eingebaut.
Bei der  Dura Ace sind die Distanzringe und die Ritzel so auf dem Freilauf wie ich sie aus der Verpackung rausgenommen habe.Kein Plan


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Dezember 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> @Rafi
> bedenke das du ne alte Kette mit ner neuen Kassette montiert hast.
> Da kann es schon zu Ungereimtheiten kommen. Frag mal den Tosch der kennt sich damit aus!



Habe 2 neue XTR Ketten da.Muss am WE nochmal dran.
Wir können morgen "live" reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe 2 neue XTR Ketten da.Muss am WE nochmal dran.
> Wir können morgen "live" reden.



........neeneenee....bei mir wars ein defektes Schaltröllchen !!!...nix alde Gädde.....!!


----------



## ww-ck (11. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @Waychaya
> @
> die Thermopads sind da!  Wer issich morgen dabbay, dann komm ich mal rüber...
> 
> ...


bin morgen nicht dabei. Muss noch meine Bronchitis auskurieren. Hoffe aber am Mittwoch bei der Lichtfahrt dabei zu sein.
Musste die Pads beim Tosche deponieren oder nächste Woche mitbringen.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2009)

....400 Klicks in 24 h.....WOW.........



*Gibt es hier Unternehmen die mit den BrexbachGemsen werben möchten ??

Wir suchen noch Sponsoren für unsere Teamkleidung.

Bei Interesse bitte melden:  [email protected]*


----------



## T-Brex (11. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aber nur wenns schön tuffig rosa/pink werden soll!




Wie wärs denn mit ner schwarzen Wildsau auf weiß/rotem Grund ???


----------



## Focusine (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey Müsli,

wir sind hoit layder auch net dabay. Kannste die Pads bei Tosche lassen, und mir vor allen Dingen sagen, was ich zu löhnen hab. Bankverbindung??

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Kann heute doch nicht um Ayn in Sayn sayn.
Viel Spass und vielleicht ein paar Schneeflocken


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Geht nicht!
> 
> Und wie gedenkst du die fehlenden Pkt im WP nachzuholen? Hähhh!!
> 
> Moin @all



Wir haben noch jede Menge Zeit bis zum 31.3.2010
Ich fange erst richtig mit der Vorbereitung im Januar an,dann kommen die Punkte von alleine.

Ausserdem regnets hier in KO und ich habe da noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Antrieb


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

In Alsbach haben wir gerade bisschen Graupelschauer!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

Was soll ich sagen....hier regnets natürlich nicht !!...denn Samstags um Ayn tut de Sonne imma schayn in Sayn....aber das wißt ihr ja...aber wenns in KO regnet sollte es aufm Köppel schnayn......


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

....Vier haben ihn gesehen....den ersten Schnee....aufm Köppel !!!

Flotte 45 km mit ca.  700 hm.....und die roten Jacken sind superwarm und leuchten wie Phosphor im Schnee...Hammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Wo bleibt unser Beweisfoto?


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
habe heute von der DHL Bescheid bekommen, dass meine Lampe bei Zollamt abgeholt werden kannEs hat genau 1 W O C H E gedauert.Einfach der Hammer.
Und meine HK Lampe ist im Moment wegen der grossen Nachfrage nicht Lieferbar.Zitat:"Temporary stock shortage, contact  us if necessary".
Necessary:Kick my Ass Wird storniert!Am 26.10 bestellt
Also am Mo abholen und Nightriden


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

Auf 550 hm... 0 Grad !!!...und weiße Pracht....!!!!

wer ist Henning ???


----------



## flyfisher (12. Dezember 2009)

Da kann ich ja mal endlich mehr bieten:

Vorgestern 48km und 750hm - auf dem Klappteil und der Straße bei Sonne und 5 Grad in Atlanta...

Die neuen Trikots sind gut!


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ha, wir waren 542 meter hoch und es war 0 Grad mit Schnee!
Eure Scherbeneisbilder könnt ihr behalten


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Keiner mehr Online


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

....doch ayner....maynerayner...

wo steckt aygentlich der Willy Wilkais....lange nicht mehr gesehen, den wilden Willy....


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Torsten ich krieg mein Profilbild nicht geändert und auch die links mit eurer und von den anderen die www Adressen nicht eingblendet


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

im Kontrollzentrum !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ok Bild ist geändert und wie kann ich die Links einstellen von euch und Jörgs seiten?


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

...im Kontrollzentrum unter Signaturen....


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

So mal schauen ob's klappt!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

nochmal email....


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte noch auf die Email von dem Typ mit dem Canyon.
Er hat gemailt das wir uns in der Mitte treffen könnten.


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

So besser?


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

AAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh.....und schöööön roooooot


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt aber


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Also nochmal der Typ mit dem Canyon wollte 1000 und ich habe 800 geboten! Dann kam ein Mail wo Er schrieb das wir uns in der Mitte treffen könnten. Ich warte noch auf die Bestätigung.


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Sind wir beide eigentlich hier alleine


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du das Beweisfoto vom Köppel?


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

Noch nicht...ich denke Klaus, von Klaus und Klaus, ist noch mit der Technik am kämpfen.....und der Uwe B. postet nicht.....zumindest bisjetzt nicht.....der konsumiert nur heimlich.....


----------



## carboni1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Kannst Du Klaus an mailen wegen dem Foto?


----------



## T-Brex (12. Dezember 2009)

layder nicht.....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (13. Dezember 2009)

moin, tom. lohnt sich der weg zu H+S?
wie groß ist denn die auswahl im laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Tom spielt diese Jahr den Weihnachtsmann für die BrexbachGemsen und deckt sich heute bei H&S in Bonn ein! Finde ich KLASSE!!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier der Beweis für unser gestriges "Schneetrayben"....









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/528873


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis für unser gestriges "Schneetrayben"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wunderschön!


----------



## Schicko (13. Dezember 2009)

Hay ihr Gemsen,bin angemeldet.Habs doch noch geschaft das* Köppelbild* zu schicken!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Dezember 2009)

..und wo sind die anderen beiden Büldas ??...Weihnachtsmann aufm Köppel..??...


----------



## Schicko (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja,Ja die Technik!


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Dezember 2009)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> @Rafi
> bedenke das du ne alte Kette mit ner neuen Kassette montiert hast.
> Da kann es schon zu Ungereimtheiten kommen. Frag mal den Tosch der kennt sich damit aus!



Hallo Andre,

du hattest recht.Heute die Kette gewechselt und alles läuft wie geschmiert.Habe schon eine ausgiebige Probefahrt gemacht und muss sagen da weiss man was Mann in den Beinen hat (oder nicht)


----------



## !Ghostrider! (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja Ja so kanns gehen!


----------



## xmichelx (13. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis für unser gestriges "Schneetrayben"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habt ihr denn den Schnee gefunden?
War heute auch mal mit dem Bike aufm Köppel, aber dort war mehr grün als weiss :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Dezember 2009)

....jaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch ....der alte Holzmichel 

das war gestern gegen 1500 h direkt neben der Klimastation an der Alarmstange....

...wir fahren immer noch Samstags um Ayn ab Sayn...wir hamm dich lang net mehr gesehn...


----------



## CF-Rafi (13. Dezember 2009)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn den Schnee gefunden?


 
Wenn man genau das Foto betrachtet,sieht man die Schneekanonen


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tom, ich hab fast die gleiche nur mit Hollo II Innenlager ist ach nicht viel schwerer. Bin damit sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Schicko (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ayn Bild!


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatte Glühwein, Bierchen war Tosche der SÄUFT ja in allen Lebenslagen


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild ist toll, nur das Rad passt da gar net rein
Bestimmt so nen Schluchtenbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Bierknacker wäre oder Krakauer wären KLASSE


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tom Du sitzt doch an der Quelle!


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Doch aber das ist ein echtes Argument für Ihn
> 
> Warme Wiener und ein scharfer Senf wäre auch net Schlecht.
> Gibbet auch?
> Wenn nicht wolle haben?


 
Du hast doch bestimmt ein grosses Auto(Kühlwagen)
da geht bestimmt viel rein


----------



## ww-ck (14. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Abbbroppo, 27. Dezember...
> 
> Wir feiern, dass die Tage wieder länger werden. Mit einer  "Sonntags-nach-Weichnachten-Fett-wech-und- Ich-muss-ma-an-die-Luft --oder-besser-ich-halt-das-(Fressen)-nicht-mehr-aus- Tour rund um Bendorf-Valla. Mit Einkehrschwung bei Käthe Ring am Wohnmobil.
> 
> ...


11.00 Uhr is jut. 12.00 Uhr jeht uch. Aber wir ham ja light anne bikes. Von daher ejal.
jruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tom Du hast Post.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemsen,
habe heute bei der Zoll meine Lampe abgeholt und bin gerade von Nightriden zurückgekommen.
Einfach spitze die Funzel und das beste daran war ,dass ich den ganzen Wald für mich hatte (von den Tieren abgesehen).Es war zwar ein Bisschen frostig , aber  mit meiner kleinen Übersetzung war ich schnell auf Betriebstemperatur


----------



## !Ghostrider! (14. Dezember 2009)

@Viktor 27. geht klar bin dabay. Uhrzeit passt auch!


----------



## Focusine (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey Viktor,

da simma dabay....  Froi froi froi


----------



## carboni1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie krieg man den die Bilder hierein kopiert?


----------



## carboni1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Würde Dir gerne mal meine Kurbel zeigen aber wie krieg ich das so hin wie bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Müsli,
kann am 27.12 nicht dabay sayn , da ich bis 30.12 nicht im Lande bin.
Gruss


----------



## carboni1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Nein geht nicht mit dem Anhang


----------



## T-Brex (15. Dezember 2009)

Geht doch....


----------



## Schicko (15. Dezember 2009)

Morgen kleine Beleuchtungsfahrt?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (15. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss ja sagen es ist ganz schön kalt im wald!
aber die neue jacke tut ihr bestes!
nur mein katzenfell muss nächstes mal mit!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Abbbroppo, 27. Dezember...
> 
> Wir feiern, dass die Tage wieder länger werden. Mit einer "Sonntags-nach-Weichnachten-Fett-wech-und- Ich-muss-ma-an-die-Luft --oder-besser-ich-halt-das-(Fressen)-nicht-mehr-aus- Tour rund um Bendorf-Valla. Mit Einkehrschwung bei Käthe Ring am Wohnmobil.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Müsli,

bin wieder unter den Alleingehenden ohne Krücken... ein Fest sag ich euch...

Wo willste denn das Mobil hinstellen? Wollte ja auch gerne etwas helfen. Is ja schließlich das aynzige was ich machen kann. Mayne nächste Tour in irgendwelchen Wäldern wird noch ayn halbes Jahr warten müssen

Geb mal durch wo ich Käthe Ring finde. Ich bayß auch nicht.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Focusine (16. Dezember 2009)

Gudde Morgäääähn,

Ärste!!! Kayn Wurm - alle eingefroren .... 

@Bambini: Schön, dass Du wieder ohne Gehhilfe unterwegs bist....

Bis bald mal 
Jutta


----------



## !Ghostrider! (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja Cheerleader wären was!! 




Was steht denn für Sa. an?
Es soll ja schön werden.
SAYN 13:00 Uhr  
     Luftdruck
1012 hPa  
leichter Schneefall 
-4 °C 
 Nordwestwind 
7 km/h 
( 2 bft )
 Niederschlag
75 % Risiko
0.1 mm  Relative Feuchte
74 %


----------



## !Ghostrider! (16. Dezember 2009)

Oder die hier.
Die können auch im Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Dezember 2009)

Focusine schrieb:


> Gudde Morgäääähn,
> 
> Ärste!!! Kayn Wurm - alle eingefroren ....
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Danke... ich arbeite wirklich hart dran.

@müsli
Grobe Richtung ist nun klar. Genaue Anflugskizze aber erwünscht.

Grüße vom Kniekranken


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2009)

Na sind die Nightrider noch unterwegs ??...


----------



## Schicko (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemsen,
knackige Tour aber schön, schaut mal unser Profil an.......




Anhang anzeigen Tour mit Gemsen 2009_12_16  3 D_Model.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Tour mit Gemsen 2009_12_16 Statistik.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Tour mit Gemsen 2009_12_16.pdf


----------



## Schicko (16. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Schicko (16. Dezember 2009)

Anhang anzeigen 2009_12_16.pdf


----------



## T-Brex (16. Dezember 2009)

...mein lieber Mann, dann wart ihr aber sehr flott unterwegs....wars denn sooooo kalt ???....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin,

laut meiner Auswertung (Treffpunkt bis Treffpunkt) 36,8 km, 660 hm, 2.05 h, macht eine durchschnitt von 17,6 km/h. Mir hats gereicht.

Winterjacke ist echt klasse. Schlauch der Getränkeblase war eingefroren, trotzdem habe ich nicht gefroren.

@tosche - hole mir am Samstag die Fußwärmer vor der Tour bei dir ab. Komme etwas früher bei dir vorbei. Das Geld  müsste beim Müsli auf dem Konto sein.


----------



## ww-ck (17. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mein ja, haste ja schon.
> 
> @ww-ck werde wenn Tosche heute zu Hause ist (er weiss zwar noch nichts davon) die Lampenhalter bei ihm stationieren!


Hallo Tom,
vielen Dank. Werde die Halter dann am Samstag mit den Fußwärmern mitnehmen. Vielleicht kann der Tosche mir bis Samstag das Geld vorschießen. Werde es ihm dann wieder geben. Was kosten die beiden Halter?

@Musli - schönen, letzten Arbeitstag inne Hauptstadt. Gehste noch zum Kaffee zu Angie?

@T-Brex - gute Besserung. Hoffe du bist Samstag wieder dabei.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2009)

....was für ein Durcheinander........aber gut, ich bins nicht schuld, ich bin nur der, der es schraybt...

WWCK bitte 8 Ökken z.m.
Müsli bitte 10 Ökken z.m., dann sind die Halter von WWCK und die Fußwärmer von Hangschieber und mir, sowie die 3 Zusatzkoppdöjer bezahlt....

..klingt kompliziert, ist es auch, stimmt aber....

Und das beste zum Schluß....

*ACTON meldet, die Koppdöjer sind unterwegs, müßten also am Samstag da sayn...*...gottsaydank sind die bereits bezahlt....


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> OK ICH BIN ES SCHULD!
> 
> Mist aber auch muss ich nochmal rüber kommen.
> Kann Samstag leider nicht!
> Sehen uns erst am 27.




....dann kann ja der Müsli deine Koppdöjer am Samstag mitnehmen...?


----------



## ww-ck (17. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....was für ein Durcheinander........aber gut, ich bins nicht schuld, ich bin nur der, der es schraybt...
> 
> WWCK bitte 8 Ökken z.m.
> Müsli bitte 10 Ökken z.m., dann sind die Halter von WWCK und die Fußwärmer von Hangschieber und mir, sowie die 3 Zusatzkoppdöjer bezahlt....
> ...


Wow komplifiziert. Aber es hört sich jedenfalls so an als wenn du den Durchblick hast. Wenn du jetzt noch das Geld für deine Fußwärmer und die Halterungen dabei raus hast, haste alles richtig gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.
Komme Samstag etwas eher bei dir vorbei. c.u.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2009)

@Tom...das mußt du dann mit dem Müsli ausmachen..
@Chris...ok, dann bitte von dir 16 Ökken für die Halter und 23 vom Viktor...


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2009)

.....8 wwck an mich....10 müsli an mich ......alles paletti....tutti kompletti.......................

..........wenn nicht, dann alles zurück, TomTom bekommt von mir noch 5, dann ich aus allem raus. Müsli dann 23 an mich und auch alles tutti kompletti.......und Tomtom und wwck machen das unter sich und über müsli aus.....die Mittwochsmaler Klaus & Klaus & Rudi wollten überweisen.......


----------



## Dicker Bambini (17. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Und das beste zum Schluß....
> 
> *ACTON meldet, die Koppdöjer sind unterwegs, müßten also am Samstag da sayn...*...gottsaydank sind die bereits bezahlt....


 
Hey Tosche,

kannste dem wwck mayn kopfbedeckung mitgeben am Samstag? Kann ja layder noch nicht wieder mitfahren... aber ich arbayte dran

olli


----------



## T-Brex (17. Dezember 2009)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hey Tosche,
> 
> kannste dem wwck mayn kopfbedeckung mitgeben am Samstag? Kann ja layder noch nicht wieder mitfahren... aber ich arbayte dran
> 
> olli


 
klaro..weiterhin alles Gute für dayne baldige Genesung !!!


----------



## ww-ck (17. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....8 wwck an mich....10 müsli an mich ......alles paletti....tutti kompletti.......................
> 
> ..........wenn nicht, dann alles zurück, TomTom bekommt von mir noch 5, dann ich aus allem raus. Müsli dann 23 an mich und auch alles tutti kompletti.......und Tomtom und wwck machen das unter sich und über müsli aus.....die Mittwochsmaler Klaus & Klaus & Rudi wollten überweisen.......


gut dass ich studiert habe und hier son kom puter steht. Sonst hätt ich aber ganz schwer Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (18. Dezember 2009)

Amigos......morgen braucht ihr *COJONES*  !!!.....morgen nochmal Köppel, diesmal mit mehr Schnee !!!!!


*Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeköppelllllllllllllllllllll

*Also bitteschön recht zahlraych um ayn in Sayn erschaynnnn.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeköppelllllllllllllllllllll
> *



Hallo,
bin morgen zu 99,9% dabei.Bringe höchstwahrscheinlich jemanden mit.
Und Licht habe ich auch
Sind Schneeketten notwendig?

@T-Brex:wegen der Funzel reden wir morgen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ... Fein, jeder ist willkommen.
> Aber der heißt nicht Slick-Jupp, und der hat auch Profil auf den Reifen, und warme Schuhe?
> Dann ist gut, dann spürt er auch Sonntag wieder seine Füße!
> 
> Sonst hätte das bis Donnerstag gedauert....



Nee,
der ist aus Valla und fährt die in manchen Kreisen gehasste koblenzer Fahrradmarke.
Und ich werde noch meine RR-Kassette abziehen.So ganz masochistisch veranlagt bin ich auch nicht


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der vom Berg?
> 
> Der kann ja mit mirt dann anreisen.
> Ich mach mich so gegen 1215 am Schwimmbad los. Erkennungszeichen: Rote Jacke, steht o



Ja der ist es.Ich werde ihn noch heute gegen 2230 anrufen,da er noch bis 2200 arbeitet.Er wohnt in der Pfarrer-Sesterhenn-Straße auf der Humboldt Höhe.

Sobald ich ihn gesprochen habe, bekommst Du eine Nachricht.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. Dezember 2009)

dach och,
werd moin auch mal wieder dabay sayn!


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Morgen,

es sind -12°C in KO.Bei Euch  in WW bestimmt - 20°CWill kein Weichei sei,aber sollen wir wirklich 4 Std.rumfahren


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

Yes  wi  känn  

du Waychay


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Yes  wi  känn
> 
> du Waychay




@All:  Rucksack mit Wechselhandschuhen und Wechselsturmhauben mitnehmen...und ggf. Motorrad-Nierengurt....aufm Köppel is ja wie immer ne Jacke kälter....


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Also ich reise aller Voraussicht mit dem PKW an. Sonst hab ich  90 min. mehr.



habe gerade mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen.Würde zu ihm nach Valla kommen und dann alle 3 zusammen (mit Dir) über Wüstenhof nach Sayn.Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hab ich richtig verstnade, Ihr reist mit dem Rad an?
> 
> Ok, dann wirds aber heftig!!! Wir können ja dann am Köppel die Biege nach Valla machen damit es nicht zu lang wird.
> 
> brrrrrrrrrrrr...h



Dann sind wir 1215 am Schwimmbad und das 100%


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ok!
> 
> Zieht euch warm an! Wie auch immer ihr das verstehen wollt.



Isch hab mein Fell ausgepackt:


Die Zähne sind nicht mir


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

...+.....-........


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

...heute bitte alle Koppdoochbesteller um 1230 h bei mir zuhause vorbeikommen....der Weihnachtsmann hat was vorbeigebracht...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

@Tom....hast du den Carboni1 verwurstet....??.....Westerwälder Salami ??...Cabanossi1???????.....


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Dezember 2009)

moin loitz,

heute gibts nix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das schon seit Dienstag.

und ob es was mit 27. gibt wird sich die Woche über herausstellen.
Bock hab ich schon.


Macht nicht so lange heute.Bei den Temperaturen ist langes biken eh nicht gut.
Trotzdem Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusine (19. Dezember 2009)

Morgääähn,

also Jungs, es ist mächtig kalt draußen. War mit unseren Doggys ne Runde. Den armen Viechern sind die Pfötchen eingefroren, die konnten kaum noch laufen. Bin nach ner Stunde wieder heim. Also blaybt imma schön aufm Bike, sonst friert ihr fest...

Viel Spaß trotzdem. Wir suchen heut nen Xmas-tree...

Jutta


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin loitz,
> 
> heute gibts nix
> 
> ...


Moin Andy, gute Besserung. Trinken eine Grog für dich mit.
c.u. am 27.
für den Rest bis gleich


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

So hier bin ich wieder. Ich konnte heute leider nicht fahren, weil ich mein neues Winterbike abholen wollte. Dafür hat DHL eben meine 2 neuen DX- Lampen gebracht, ganz ohne Zollgebühren! Werde morgen mit meinen Jungs eine Runde durch den Wald drehen.


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wollte ein für den Lenker und eine für den Helm, leider ist kein Helmhalter dabei, da gibts einen schönen von Lupine ich denke der sollte passen. Das Deine arme Tocher bei dem Wetter mit müss.....Du Rabenvater


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Die hübsche Tochter ist aber nicht von Dir oder?????


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Die vom Foto eben sonst kenn ich keine aber Du sollst wohl noch eine haben. So jetzt gehts los zum Tannenbaum kaufen. Melde mich später nochmal. Das mit erweitert und Büroklammer für Bild geht soweit, aber beim Hochladen bricht er irgendwann immer ab. Gibts ne alternative das ich das mal so hin kriege wie Du das eben mit den 2 Foto's gemacht hast?


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Am Player liegt es nicht, bricht immer noch ab
Habe eben die Brexbachgemsen auf den Heimweg gesehen. Teils mit und ohne Licht so vermummt das ich die nur an den Jacken erkannt habe.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

BBBRRRRRRRRRRRRR........war das frostig heute.....

-13,5 Grad aufm Köppel !!!!!

dazu ein kleiner 4,5 h Ritt.....so langsam kann ich auch wieder tippen....das hat richtig weh getan als das Gefühl in den Fingern zurückkam......das war auch das einzig kalte...die Finger....sonst alles top

wieviel Kilometer waren das denn heute ??...mein Tacho war neben der festen Bremse heute auch ausgefallen....


----------



## flyfisher (19. Dezember 2009)

blablabla....

von mir...

disregard


----------



## flyfisher (19. Dezember 2009)

Hat sich erledigt...

Mir war es definitiv viel zu kalt - und der Hügel in Bad Marienberg war für heute rodel-fertig gemacht.
Reschpeggt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

flyfisher schrieb:


> blablabla....
> 
> Hat´s Spaß gemacht heute?!
> 
> Mir war es definitiv viel zu kalt - und der Hügel in Bad Marienberg war für heute rodel-fertig gemacht.





Ja was meinst du denn....wenns keinen Spaß machen würde, dann wäre ja keiner gefahren....so waren wir zu 8 !!!


----------



## flyfisher (19. Dezember 2009)

Alles ok Tbrex.
Bin zu doof nen Post zu ändern.


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Tosche ich hab euch gesehen.


----------



## flyfisher (19. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid schon sehr "dedicated"...


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Tom mal ne Frage! Möchte gleich mal ein Bild mit oder ohne Blitz vielleicht auch ein Video von der DX machen. Welche der drei möglichkeiten ist am Besten?


----------



## flyfisher (19. Dezember 2009)

Oder auch "wahnsinnig".


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich bin dann mal kurz draussen am frieren


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus !...da wird der SÄndy vor Nayd erblaßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein SCHATZ


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Am Scott ist fast alles NEU, zuletzt der Rahmen!


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe die Fotos Hochgeladen von der Lampe......aber leider kommt der Power nicht rüber
Ihr müsst euch vorstellen, Ihr sitzt im Auto macht das Licht an, und die Power hat auch die DX(nur wenn Ihr auch Klarglas Scheinwerfer habt)
25-30 meter weit volles Licht wie beim Auto


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

HHHHHHHHAAAAAAALLLLLLLLOOOOOO........ist noch jemand da?????????


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus !...da wird der SÄndy vor Nayd erblaßen


 
Wer ist SÄndy?


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Loitz,
wollte eigentlich unter der heißen Dusche gar nicht mehr wech. Aber irgendwann taut man auch wieder auf.
Also 49 km, 985 hm, und ein Schnitt von 13,5 km/h. Für die Temperaturen ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bin schon aufgetaut.Mein Computer hat -16°C registriert.
Man muss wirklich bekloppt sein bei diesen Temperaturen 4 Std (reine Fahrzeit) unterwegs zu sein.
Meine Jacke war von innen mit Eiskristallen bedeckt!!und das Trikot was ich auf dem Köppel ausgezogen und in den Beutel reingetan habe , war eingefroren!
Meinem Kumpel Frank hat's auch Spass gemacht.Er wird sich vielleicht noch zu Wort melden.
Jetzt aber Attacke auf die Zweite Portion Kohlenhydrate


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Loitz,
wollte eigentlich unter der heißen Dusche gar nicht mehr wech. Aber irgendwann taut man auch wieder auf.
Also 49 km, 985 hm, und ein Schnitt von 13,5 km/h. Für die Temperaturen ordentlich.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Dezember 2009)

Ha Ghostrider - hat geklappt. Danke.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wer ist SÄndy?



Sändy ist der grösster Känjon-Liebhaber auf diesem Planeten


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

SÄndy


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Wir (Müsli, Frank und meine Wenigkeit)hatten 56Km,1060Hm und Schnitt von14,5 auf dem Tacho.

Ich hoffe der Müsli lebt noch......aber das soll er am besten selber berichten

Neugierig,was


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Das war ein Schnäppchen! SLX Kurbel & Umwerfer, SRAM X 9.0 Tigger & Schaltwerk, Gabel Reba Race, Dömpfer Fox RP23, Laufräder Mavic 317 & XT Naben, Ergon Griffe mit Tacho. So wie auf dem Bild mit DX Lampe wiegt es 12,9 kg.


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell -14,2 Grad in Alsbach


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Man muss wirklich bekloppt sein bei diesen Temperaturen 4 Std (reine Fahrzeit) unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Meinem Kumpel Frank hat's auch Spass gemacht.





*Na dann paßt der Frank ja bestens zu uns !!*...*wenn er genauso bekloppt ist wie wir....jederzayt gerne wieder willkommen....*


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

@T-Brex:wegen der Tücher komme ich nächstes Jahr vorbei.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Uwe.Ist er im Forum angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Tosche wer waren den die 4 Leute zwischen Höhr und Sträßchen auf dem Heimweg die ich gesehen habe?


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

Das waren der Ghostrider, Uwe B., WWCK und ich 
Paddie, Müsli, CF Rafi und Frank sind vorher, bzw. Richtung Valla runter...


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Werde versuchen am Mittwoch & Sonntag dabei zu sein!


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *ICH BIETE MEHR MINUS 21 Grad war gerade draußen zum joggen baahhhhh!*


 

Vielleicht im Gefrierhaus


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Wo krieg ich den auf die schnelle einen Helmhalter für die DX her?


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann haste bestimmt 4-6 Gefriertruhen oder Schränke


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

........hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heute....bis auf die Finger....wenn wir die nächste Tour bei 2-stelligen Minusgraden fahren, dann begrenzen wir am besten auf max 3 h. Dann sind die Finger auch noch "lebendig" wenn man nach Hause kommt.


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Da gibt es gute Handschuhe von Roeckel


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es gute Handschuhe von Roeckel


...die hätten heute bewaysen können, ob sie ihr Geld wert sind...bis 3 h waren die Aldi Handschuhe auch super...aber dann ging nix mehr....brrrrrrrrr....auauauauau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

...guckst du bei 406...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Dezember 2009)

Da rechts von mir, das ist der Cänyon-Liebhaber SÄndy...Suuuupar Dupar Ändy.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es gute Handschuhe von Roeckel



Die hatte ich an gehabt(Windstopper).Resultat : erst eiskalte Finger, nachdem ich sie am Köppel draussen in feuchtem Zustand angezogen habe.
Sonst sehr warme Handschuhe


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Meine Handschuhe sollen 100% Wasser- und Winddicht sein, bis jetzt war das auch so. Denke bei -16 Grad und Fahrtwind gibt alles mal nach.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ........hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heute....bis auf die Finger....wenn wir die nächste Tour bei 2-stelligen Minusgraden fahren, dann begrenzen wir am besten auf max 3 h. Dann sind die Finger auch noch "lebendig" wenn man nach Hause kommt.



Ich würde mal sagen , die Pause auf dem Köppel hat uns ganz schön aus dem Rhythmus gebracht ,obwohl es zum Aufwärmen toll war.


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier ein Handybild von den Dingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

Morgen wollen wir mit dem Frank gegen 1530 eine halb Nightride Tour in KO-Wald fahren.
Fahrzeit 2-3 Std je nach Kälteempfinden.Jemand interessiert,oder seid ihr alle Frostbeulen


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. Dezember 2009)

dach och
bin och wieda unner den lebenden.
dafür hab ich jetzt auch genug Ethanol intus 
war ne harte tour heut 
sorry das ich mich ned bei alle verabschiedet hab aber mir war schweine kalt !!!


----------



## carboni1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du einen Helmhalter für die DX?


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Helmhalter für die DX?



mit Verlängerungskabel 26:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5723_Helmhalter-Set.html

Sorry,Verlängerung passt nur für eine Lupine.
Ich sende Dir gleich ein Geheimtip per PN


----------



## ww-ck (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin,

alles wieder frisch? Es wird wärmer in Deutschland. Nur noch -12° C. Da können Rafi und Frank in kurzer Hose fahren.
Viktor - alles wieder ok? Kreislauf in der Reihe? Mit den Prellungen wirst du wahrscheinlich noch länger zu tun haben. Gute Besserung.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wenn ich einmal sitze ist's ok, nur die Bewegungen mit und aus der Hüfte, lass ich vorerst...
> 
> Ansonsten ganz geht die Tour in die Analen ayn. (trifft ja fast wörtlich zu)
> 
> Schönen 4 Advent


 

.....du redest über S  E  X  .....das hat man dayner Hose ja schon zu Beginn der Tour gestern angesehen..........macht wayter so Jungs.....


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Jungs haben heute morgen gekniffen es wäre zu kalt zum Biken


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Meine Jungs haben heute morgen gekniffen es wäre zu kalt zum Biken


 

....LadyBoys....


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

.....ich war dann gestern/heute Nacht von 23.00 bis ??...doch noch aufm Weihnachts Rockfestival in Bendorf. Ich habe zwar für den vollen Eintrittspreis "nur" noch den HauptACT "Revolverheld" gesehen...aber das hat sich wirklich gelohnt !!!....Gayler Gitarrensound, mal waych mal bretthart....gute Texte...in deutsch....die versteht man wenigstens.......wirklich gut die Jungs...kamen total super rüber.......und aufm Haymweg habe ich dann noch die ayn oder andere Station (Verpflegung) gemacht.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Viktor,
es hat schon beim zusehen wehgetan.
Da kann ich mir vorstellen , wie es Dir heute geht.
In der Weihnachtszeit braucht man sich sowieso nicht viel zu bewegen:kotz:Bitte die Reihenfolge einhalten
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Viktor,
> es hat schon beim zusehen wehgetan.
> Da kann ich mir vorstellen , wie es Dir heute geht.
> In der Weihnachtszeit braucht man sich sowieso nicht viel zu bewegen:kotz:Bitte die Reihenfolge einhalten
> Gute Besserung


 

Ist es soo schlimm ???....dann auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG !!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Dezember 2009)

Es ist wieder Sommer........-6°C


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Tom Du hast Post


----------



## Schicko (20. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....ich war dann gestern/heute Nacht von 23.00 bis ??...doch noch aufm Weihnachts Rockfestival in Bendorf. Ich habe zwar für den vollen Eintrittspreis "nur" noch den HauptACT "Revolverheld" gesehen...aber das hat sich wirklich gelohnt !!!....Gayler Gitarrensound, mal waych mal bretthart....gute Texte...in deutsch....die versteht man wenigstens.......wirklich gut die Jungs...kamen total super rüber.......und aufm Haymweg habe ich dann noch die ayn oder andere Station (Verpflegung) gemacht.....


Hi T-Brex,war mit Aki auch da und danach im Kaffeklatsch.Ham die Binn getroffe! Soll dir en schöne Gruß son.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

....na da hast du ja mittlerwayle auch ne ganze Flotte im Stall ...schön das es noch mehr Verrückte gibt


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

Schicko schrieb:


> Hi T-Brex,war mit Aki auch da und danach im Kaffeklatsch.Ham die Binn getroffe! Soll dir en schöne Gruß son.



Ja schade aygentlich, da hätten wir doch schön zusammen fayern können...ich hab zuletzt im Zapphahn den Kehraus gemacht....


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bier, Weiber und Gesang


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

So hab den Helmhalter beim Obama bestellt! Vielleicht ist der bis Weihnachten da.


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich bin auch sooooo beklopptbesser als den ganzen Tag nur Saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Geht bei euch keiner ans Telefon Tom?


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

lieber ayns mit Allem....Hachenburger Wayzen .....legga....!!


----------



## ww-ck (20. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der Sommer naht:  Nur noch - 3°
> 
> Kannst die Schpayks wieder runna schmayssen..
> Sonntag in kurz?????


Hoffentlich müssen wir die Tour nicht wegen zu hoher Temperaturen absagen. Wir werden schwitzen wie die Schw....


----------



## T-Brex (20. Dezember 2009)

müslibrenner schrieb:


> dann nehmen wir halt das rr
> 
> Schon mal was vom  duplozitat der eraygnisse gehört?
> 
> ...



Abstayger


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich eine RR Kassette ans MTB schraube gilt das dann auch als RR?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja die Gabel läßt sich "STEIF" machen, ich zeig das Foto wo die.....oben ohne drauf ist dann paßt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,
habe heute zusammen mit dem Frank eine schöne Tour in frischem Pulverschnee gefahren.
Bei fast sommerlichen Temperaturen (-5°C)ging es  über Waldesch-Hünenfeld zum Vierseenblick und dann in der Dunkelheit bei voller Beleuchtung über Kühkopf,Siebenborn und Rittersturz zurück nach  Hause.
Keine kalten Finger und Füsse.


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tip, habe die Halterung beim Obama bestellt!


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, habe die Halterung beim Obama bestellt!



gern geschehen.
Verlängerungskabel mitbestellt?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ja, Verlängerungskabel und Adapterkabel für 2 Lampen.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Morgen bin ich der erste?


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

....was ist denn mit dem Müsli-Män ??....

....sollen wir heute eine kleine Runde drehen?
....2h, 30 km ??....so ab 1400 h ??..
...bitte mal melden....ihr habt doch alle Urlaub....??!!??...oder....????


----------



## carboni1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich bin dabei, hättest Du deine Emails mal gelesen wüßtest du es


----------



## carboni1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Fahren wir heute um 14 Uhr ab Sayn oder wo?


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

1400 h Schloß Sayn...für 2 h ...


----------



## carboni1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Um 15 Uhr würde mir besser passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. Dezember 2009)

Urlaub???


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hayho,

wollt mich dann auch mal für Sonntag zur Sonnenwendtour anmelden, soll ja wärmer werden 

Wasn mim Tosche los - will der sayn Fuhrpark auflösen?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. Dezember 2009)

Brauch wohl Platz für Neues - na ja -solangs kein Hirsch ist


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

...neeneenee..trenne mich nur von den Rahmengrößen L. 
Neues Grand Canyon 9.0 in M und Knallrot ist schon bestellt 
Zudem suche ich einen Yellowstonerahmen in Gelb Größe M 2007 oder 2008...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. Dezember 2009)

> trenne mich nur von den Rahmengrößen L.



ist wohl im Schritt bisschen eng


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

...nächstes Jahr bin ich Weihnachten zuhause.....dann bitte nochmal so ne Müsli-Tour....dann bin ich auch dabbay.......wünsche euch viel Spaß !!!!.....*nach Weihnachten am 30.12.09 Mittwochstoürchen...*

habt ihr da Urlaub ??...sollen wir am 30.12. mal um 1500 h starten ??....bitte mal um Info...von den Mittwochs-Nightridern....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> ist wohl im Schritt bisschen eng



Da ich als Fahrtechnikgott mayne Performance auf den Singletrails noch weiter verbessern möchte, gibt es nur noch diese Möglichkayt....alle anderen Register sind erschöpft....jetzt gehts an den Rahmen...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex
> Schönen Gruß von den Damen Tücher gehen Ok.
> Beim nächsten Mal bestellen wir dann schwarz und nicht anthrazit



...der Dank der Damen ist mir der Liebste......und demnächst gibts dann für die Damen das "klayne Schwarze"...bauchfray...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Und  ganz wichtig? Größe M braucht weniger Platz als L im Keller- Größere Packungsdichte!
> 
> 
> @ Brex: 1500  am 30xten... Machst du dann die Faflägung ?
> Bring am besten 20 Broiler von drüben mit, ich bring dann den Hunger und ein paar Freunde mit..



am 30.12. könnten wir zum Tourabschluß noch im Königsbacher Brauhaus in Bendorf einkehren !...wenn wir um 1500 h starten, wären wir allerallerallerspätestens um 1800 h dort und könnten uns noch ein Stündchen aufhalten.......is dat watt...??....die Broiler im Östen sind alle verfuttert....da kann ich layder nichts mehr importieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Tosche macht nächstes Jahr die Verpflegung zur Abschlusstour?
Nein Spass bei seite!
Mittwoch den 30.12.09 um 15 Uhr die letzte Mittwochsrunde zu fahren finde ich eine sehr gute Idee!
Vielleicht in der Sache auch mal eine Mail an die Biketramps, vielleicht bewegt sich da nochmal etwas.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Tosche macht nächstes Jahr die Verpflegung zur Abschlusstour?
> Nein Spass bei seite!
> Mittwoch den 30.12.09 um 15 Uhr die letzte Mittwochsrunde zu fahren finde ich eine sehr gute Idee!
> Vielleicht in der Sache auch mal eine Mail an die Biketramps, vielleicht bewegt sich da nochmal etwas.



...Neee...ich esse die Verpflegung nächstes Jahr....aber schön das du alter Butcher dich fraywillig für die Käthe Ring nächstes Jahr gemeldet hast....

...Jörg ist informiert...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

....am besten nix mehr Hayes...bei Poison bekommst du für max 90 Ökken ne klpt. Magura Julie 2008er Modell incl. Scheiben und und....

...aber vielleicht hilft auch entlüften...für Magura hab ich so ein Entlüftungskid incl. Zange....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Dezember 2009)

...für den Moment hast du Recht...aber wenn du in Zukunft nochmal so ein Problem hast, dann kann ich bei Magura helfen...

also Tip.....Neu.....Julie 90 Ökken...


----------



## BrexbachG. (21. Dezember 2009)

.....nur die Rahmen....


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

Unter:  FOTOS     im Profil sind ein paar Schnappschüsse der Rahmen zu sehen....für mehr Infos bitte anmailen 





> [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

Unter:  FOTOS     im Profil sind ein paar Schnappschüsse der Rahmen zu sehen....für mehr Infos bitte anmailen  [email protected]


----------



## ww-ck (22. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Sosodala!
> 
> Dächnegfriecks  onlayn? Wer macht in Bremsen?
> 
> ...


Moin, Moin,

hasste mal geschaut ob du dir bei dem Abgang an der Bremse oder Zuleitung was abgerissen oder gequetscht hast? Irgendwoher muss die Luft ja reinkommen.


----------



## carboni1 (22. Dezember 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Unter: FOTOS im Profil sind ein paar Schnappschüsse der Rahmen zu sehen....für mehr Infos bitte anmailen [email protected]


 

Versuchs doch mal mit Ebay!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin....
> Die Tour für Sonntag steht..
> 
> Nichts anspruchsvolles, lo(e)ckeres Ausrollen am Berg. max 3-3,5 h mit Päuschen und Schnittchen. Keine technisch schwierigen Stellen, also auch was für Rookies (mit Kondition)..
> ...


 
Hey Müsli,

wann soll ich denn wo genau sayn? Wollte doch auch gerne noch ein bißchen mitmachen, auch wenns mit dem selber Fahren noch nicht ganz funzt. Habe zwar heute und gestern zusammen mind. 3.5h auf der Rolle gesessen und GA1 gefahren, aber für draußen hab ich noch keine Traute.
VallaKreisel rtg. Weitersburg -> Minigolfplatz ???? geb mal Standort durch. werd dann halt nur Schnittchen reichen.

@Tosche
Danke noch für die Kopptöscher. Christian hat sie schon geliefert. Ansonsten schöne Weihnachten in Östen

Gruß


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

Jaymano 2  U


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir  Jaymano


----------



## T-Brex (22. Dezember 2009)

...und ich bin nicht dabbay.........das wird ja ayn richtiges Cäptayns Dinner.....da hätte ich gerne beim Cäptayn Müsli am Tisch gesessen....und mich von Käthe Ring und MeTTTresse bedienen lassen..........habt ihr auch an musikalische Beglaytung gedacht ??...wer spielt denn Auf ??....der FiedelJoe...???


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2009)

hay leutz,
will mich dann mal für 2009 abmelden
Samstagabend noch schnell ins Hospital und heute wieder nach Hause.
War zum Glück doch keine Lungenentzündung.
Also erst mal den Rest auskurieren.
Bin auch nicht am 31.12. in Nickenich dabbay.


Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Rotwild Fully  RC1 FS Modell 2008 ?
Entweder als kpl Rad oder FRameSet mit oder ohne Gabel Fox RLC.

Ansonsten kommts in ebay.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Dezember 2009)

Na dann wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung, schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch dachte man sieht sich diesjahr nochmal aber so ists halt mit den hochgezüchteten Radsportlern - wenns die erwischt dann richtig

Warum willste dein Wild denn verkoofen - sattelste auf RR um

- nur noch Asphalt und Waldautobahn ??

Aba next Jahr fährste ne große Wiedtour mit - wie damals die Tour der Leiden 

Gruß 

Jens


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2009)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Warum willste dein Wild denn verkoofen - sattelste auf RR um
> 
> - nur noch Asphalt und Waldautobahn ??
> 
> ...



Danke für dayne aufrichtige Antaylnahme.

Bay der Tour der Layden bin ich dabbay.

Und für das Fully gibts dann das R2. Ein Plaste HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Abverkauf, der Eine drei Canyons, der andere sein RW,  tauscht doch unnaaynander. 3 Canyon = 1RW



DAnke.

Da könntest noch den ganzen Känjon Laden dabbay legen.


----------



## ww-ck (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andy,

auch von mir alles gute und gute Besserung. Wir sehen uns dann in alter Frische 2010.

@-Müsli: Was machen die Knochen? Alles wieder gut?
            Was macht die Bremse?

Ansonsten frohes Fest und last euch viel schenken.


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr Gemsen!
Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten!! Freue mich schon auf die ein oder andere (Teil)-Tour mit Euch!

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald-Urlaub! Dank der BreXbachGemsen Jacke auch bei Minus-Graden bei 40cm Neuschnee kein Problem!





@Sändy: Gute Besserung


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Dezember 2009)

bedankt,bedankt


----------



## ww-ck (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin Tom,

die Plätzchen kannste behalten. Bleiben eh nur auf den Rippen hängen. Den Rest dann zu mir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
c.u. Sonntag


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Olli, klar kannste mitmachen... Machst du den Glühwein? Gasbrenner werden wir mitbringen. Topf und Kelle auch!
> 
> Skizze anbay: Wir starten um 11.00 denke, dass wir so gegen 13.00-13.30 an der Wambachhütte sein werden.


 
Moin Müsli,

hab alles gepackt. 3 ltr. Flüssigkeit dürften doch raychen, oder  Werde mich dann noch kurz mit Christian abstimmen und versuchen pünktlich vor Ort zu sein. Gibt's ayn Erkennungszaychen ???

Machen dann die Getränke schnell warm, gell...

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Dezember 2009)

@sändy
alles, alles Gute und baldige Genesung auch von mir. Ich wayß sayd "kurzem" wie das ist untätig in der Bude zu sitzen oder die Krankenhausdecke anzustarren. Dafür hab ich heute zum ersten mal wieder 90 Min. auf der Rolle hinbekommen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch guter Besserung an die Krankenabteilung!
Und schöne Weihnachten!
Spätestens bis So.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen...habe heute 35 km Aystour durch die Haydi gemacht....Supi + 

An alle Kranken : Gute Besserung !!
@Alle anderen: schöne Tour am Sonntag und 



*FROHE WEIHNACHTEN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin Jungs,
3.
Schönen 2. Weihnachtstag!


----------



## ww-ck (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
auch von mir frohe Weihnachten. Mein Hund meinte er müsste trotz des sch... Wetters nach draußen. Habe also schon einen Spaziergang hinter mir.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Dezember 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin,
> auch von mir frohe Weihnachten. Mein Hund meinte er müsste trotz des sch... Wetters nach draußen. Habe also schon einen Spaziergang hinter mir.



@ ww-ck: Wieso ? Es gehen doch fast schon wieder kurze Klamotten ! Ist doch fast Sommer (+8°) ! 

@ all: 
Nachdem das Christkind versagt hat: 
Ich sehs ein, ne DX (oder 2) muss her, hilft alles nüx mehr, lag ja layder nicht unterm Baum. Wer bestellt denn in der nächsten Zeit ? Oder hat noch wer ayne funktionierende über ?

Sonst is mit dem Mitfahren Essig, wenn s im Dunkeln erst haymwärts geht.

Mfg Gerald

P.s. Am. 27. geht layder nicht, ansonsten wünsch ich allen Gemsen nen guten Rutsch und ayn frohes Neues. Bis 2010  denn.


----------



## Focusine (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo @all,
wünsche Euch noch schöne Wayhnachten.

@SÄndy: Gute Besserung...

Bis Sonntag...

Jutta


----------



## carboni1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch auch schöne Weihnachten und viele Geschenke
dann bis Sonntag 11 Uhr
Gibt es schon welche die am Mittwoch um 15 Uhr fahren können(möchten), oder doch erst um 17 Uhr? Tosche könnte auch schon um 15 Uhr!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Dezember 2009)

2.
Viktor ; deine zeit hätte ich heut toppen können 
naja schon 2. weihnachtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag, 27.12.2009
Morgenswolkig

0 / 0°C
gefühlt wie
-3 / -3°C
< 0.1 mm
20 % Risiko

Mittagswolkig

2 / 2°C
gefühlt wie
-2 / -2°C
< 0.1 mm
25 % Risiko

Abendsleichter Regen

2 / 3°C
gefühlt wie
-2 / 0°C
0.9 mm
80 % Risiko

Nachtswolkig

3 / 3°C
gefühlt wie
0 / 0°C
< 0.1 mm
35 % Risiko


----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Kommst du mit der Anfahrtskizze klar?


 
Moin Ihr Wayhnachtsmänner  !

@Müsli
Denke da komm ich mit klar Ich war da oben vor kurzem noch zu ner Wayterbildung vom FVR! Kriegen wir denn den ganzen Alk so schnell warm? Sonst knallt's doch nich. Danach is Fahren sowieso nur noch Glücksache... mehr ein Haymbeamen... oh Scotti, bitte beamen

Bis morgen in alter Frische

Gruß
... ayn Tayl das Service- und Verpflegungsteams


----------



## Schicko (26. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch auch schöne Weihnachten und viele Geschenke
> dann bis Sonntag 11 Uhr
> Gibt es schon welche die am Mittwoch um 15 Uhr fahren können(möchten), oder doch erst um 17 Uhr? Tosche könnte auch schon um 15 Uhr!


1700H wär doch nicht schlecht,hast doch jetzt *Licht!!!*


----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, hab jetzt Licht aber wir dachten viele haben zwischen den tagen frei und da könnte man auch schon um drei fahren?


----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Im WW ist es aktuell +3 Grad und trocken! Es gab sooo viel Wind auf den Bergen das alles trocken sein müßte. Rollen die Spikereifen so viel schlechter als normale?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Dezember 2009)

durchzählen!
1


----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

3


----------



## ww-ck (26. Dezember 2009)

4


----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Was wird den auf der PS3 so gespielt?


----------



## taunus biker (26. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Tour morgen und wie immer schönes Wetter.
Hab erst wieder am 30.12 frei ,werde dann am 31.12 in Nickenich sein und mit Berry fahren.
Ansonst noch einen guten Rutsch an alle und bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch Wolfenstein auf'm PC. CZ und COD4&2


----------



## carboni1 (26. Dezember 2009)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Tour morgen und wie immer schönes Wetter.
> Hab erst wieder am 30.12 frei ,werde dann am 31.12 in Nickenich sein und mit Berry fahren.
> Ansonst noch einen guten Rutsch an alle und bis nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Was ist in Nickenich los?


----------



## alutzo (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Festtage bis jetzt und seid reich beschenkt worden.
Wenn die Wettervorhersage vom Ghostrider zutreffen bin ich morgen auch um 11:00 in Sayn 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 56720 (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich ritztisch gef.... äh gezählt hab bin ich nachm Lutz die 9


hey Müsli haste bei Graf Zahl gelernt


----------



## Schicko (26. Dezember 2009)

_*12*_


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich habt ihr heute mehr Glück mit dem Wetter...ich lutsche gleich 2 h Asphalt, mehr geht nicht, die Hayde ist eine riesige Aysfläche...da geht überhaupt nichts mehr...da könnte ich die Aysspayks vom Hangschieber brauchen...

bitte sprecht euch schon mal wegen Mittwoch ab....1500 h ......ab Sayn wäre genital....


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Die Tour heute war einfach KLASSE! Super Verpflegung von Viktor mit seinem Team und den Damen aus Nickenich.
Leider war die Obergemse Tosche nicht dabei, ich habe seine Portion auch gegessen! ich hoffe Er ist mir nicht Böse deshalb.
Als NEUE Gemse muss ich hier mal sagen, das ist eine ganz TOLLE TRUPPE, die BrexbachGemsen!Macht weiter so!


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

Das will ich abba glauben.Wenn der Cheffe heut nit dabbay war,habt ihr ja auch auf kaynen zu warten brauchen.Dann hats ja richtig Spaßß gemacht.
Mist,ausgerechnet dann bin ich nicht auch nit dabbay.

Was mich betrifft.Mir gehts eigentlich wieder gut.Will morgen mal baym Doc raynschauen und die wieder-radln-Erlaubnis holen.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Tom, Trikot passt SUPER, L wäre zu klein gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin,
auch von mir noch mal herzlichen dank an die Truppe von Käthe Ring. Auch an den oder die oder doch nicht da gewesene Guide. Schöne Tour zum Jahresausklang.
Wenn ihr Mittwoch um 15.00 Uhr in Sayn fahrt könnte ich dabei sein.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann lasst uns doch Mittwoch 15 Uhr festhalten! Mir macht nur der Wetterbericht sorgen, 5-10 Liter pro qm Regen!
Was ist mit dem Video?


----------



## ww-ck (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Viktor,

super Video, kann ich Tom nur zustimmen. Habe das Video mit der blutroten Rioja aus Spanien genossen. Passt dazu. Macht richtig Laune. Freue mich schon auf die Tour.


----------



## ww-ck (27. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch Mittwoch 15 Uhr festhalten! Mir macht nur der Wetterbericht sorgen, 5-10 Liter pro qm Regen!
> Was ist mit dem Video?


Mut du kucken bei dem richtigen Sayn. Hier:
http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhersage/aktuell/Afghanistan/Sayn/md5/39c2f01debe64050a309ee24bf6d1ad0
Wetter gut.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Welches Video


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Gibts Bilder von der Tour bzw. vom Essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (27. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Das will ich abba glauben.Wenn der Cheffe heut nit dabbay war,habt ihr ja auch auf kaynen zu warten brauchen.Dann hats ja richtig Spaßß gemacht.
> Mist,ausgerechnet dann bin ich nicht auch nit dabbay.
> 
> Was mich betrifft.Mir gehts eigentlich wieder gut.Will morgen mal baym Doc raynschauen und die wieder-radln-Erlaubnis holen.


Hallo Andy
zum Aufmuntern. Es waren heute 3 Rotwilds dabei. Der Alutzio und ich hatten unsere noch nicht mal dabei.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier der Beweis zur grösse vom Trikot:


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Andy
> zum Aufmuntern. Es waren heute 3 Rotwilds dabei. Der Alutzio und ich hatten unsere noch nicht mal dabei.



Toll,meine 2 haben nur dumm in der Ecke gestanden.
Habe abba 1 in die Bucht gestellt.Also wenn jemand ein Rotwild Fully 
braucht!?!
Tom?Für dayne Tochter?
Chris?Für den Sohnemann?
Tosche?Für Peter oder Paul?
Fidel?????


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rotwild ist Thema hast recht .
> Ende 2010 gehe ich auf Jagd nach nem HT.



Ich hoffe mit dem Erlös des Fully mir ein RR2 aufbauen zu können.Bin mir abba noch nit sicher obs eins von 2009 oder 2010 werden soll.


----------



## Focusine (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mich auch wieder erholt. Lägga Andechs Doppelbock zum Essen und jetzt dat dritte Aperol. Mir gehts gut....

Vielen lieben Dank an Käthe Ring und ihre Crew. War ne tolle Verpflegung, die hab ich auch gebraucht - besondes den Glühwein....

Bis bald mal wieda...

Jutta


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja die Damen die haben sich köstlich amüsiert!!!
> Hatten echt Spaß und das auch mit Olli!


 
Danke Tom für Dayne einfühlsamen Worte  das baut auf...
... kannste das Video denn auf Tube auch zum laufen bringen? oder funzt das nur bei mir nicht.

Hat mich aber trotzdem gefreut, ayn wenig zum Jahresabschluß baygetragen haben zu können  ... egal...

@Müsli
Viele lieben Grüße nochmals an die weibliche Front... übrigens Viktor wurden hier erstaunliche Details kund getan (Ich hab mayne Bayne nur aus medizinischen Gründen blanko gemacht...)


Wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen oder lesen...

GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR 2010... an alle fahrenden und kränklichen, genesenden und urlaubenden Gemsen der Region. Viel Gesundheit und unfallfraye Fahrt (ich weiß wovon ich sprech)...


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wenn es noch ein 09 auf dem Markt geben sollte kommt man da doch bedeutend günstiger dran oder?
> Hätte da ne Adresse zum Ausspähen des Preises
> Könnte ich morgen anleihern!
> Dann hättest du ein Gegenangebot in der Hand ist zwar blöd aber der Versuch macht klug.
> ...



Danke,brauchst dich abba nit um mich zu kümmern.Komme mit Rotwild schon sehr gut zurecht.
Nen Dämpferschutz habe ich bis auf den Rotwildeigenen Shop noch nirgends gesehen.Abba wofür brauchste den denn überhaupt?Ich hatte mit meinem Dämpfer noch nie ein Problem.

An alle Alkis:
Ab ins Bettchen und den Müll abbauen.Morgen beginnt wieder ein neuer TAg


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

das Video wurde gelöscht
Grund: müsli ist zu langsam gefahren


----------



## Focusine (27. Dezember 2009)

Der Müsli ist zu lange gefahren. ICh bekomm die Meldung, dass das Video entfernt wurde, weil es zu lang ist.... Schade, schade...

Übrigens bedankt sich der Rotwildbändiger noch herzlich dafür, das immer bei seinen Pumpaktionen auf ihn gewartet wurde....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Dezember 2009)

So ich auch noch!

Wie immer ne super Runde heut!
Top Verpflegung Dank  Kete Ring!
Bis in 2010 dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2009)

....Bin wieder da....

Mittwoch 1500 h geht klar !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (28. Dezember 2009)

...Super ...


----------



## carboni1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ach der Tosche ist ja wieder da
Hab mich gestern für Dich geopfert und hab DEINE Portion
gegessen


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Dezember 2009)

das war doch eine tolle Tour de France.
Könnte auch mal etwas für mich sein wenn ich 65 bin
Sehr schöne Aufnahmen haste gemacht,müsli.
Der Film und die Musik hat sogar mir gefallen.
Im Abspann hätte ich allerdings noch ein paar Daten der Tour eingefügt.


PS:bei den Abfahrten mußt du noch besser an deiner Ideallinie arbeiten


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Müsli!
Super Video ! Mir gefällt besonders neben den schönen Impressionen -> *Dein "Interview/Statement incl. Untertitel" *gefilmt vom Lenker aus.... Man sieht Dir die Herausforderung und die Freude an. Schön, dass Tom uns das Video upgeloded hat.


----------



## ww-ck (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Viktor, 

schöne Film und nette Idee mit dem Kino. Wenn die Bilder, gerade im Anfang, nicht ganz so schnell wechseln würden, wäre es angenehmer.
c.u. tomorrow


----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. Dezember 2009)

Goiles Video!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöner Film,obwohl ich nicht zu sehen bin.
Kann es sein ,das nach dem Mahl bei einigen die Jacke und Hose etwas zu eng war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Sigma RDS einheit zuhause die nicht mehr gebraucht wird?


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2009)

lieber Maik !!!...laß dich mal wieder sehen !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2009)

lieber Maik87 !!!...laß dich mal wieder sehen !!!!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (29. Dezember 2009)

@Müsli
SUPI Filmchen Würdiger Abschluß ...


----------



## !Ghostrider! (29. Dezember 2009)

So ab 2010 gibts die hier!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr die Tour heute nochmal gefahren?
Ich meine das die Jacken beim Anno Film besser sitzen.Sogar die Würstchen haben sich im Topf bewegt.Echt tolle Kameraführung.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch in diesem Film nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und 2011 bekommen wir die ersten Werbeaufträge



Genau,schau mal das etwas Kohle (Carbon reicht nicht) reinkommt,habe dann evtl.2011 auch etwas Zeit.Dazu noch ne HQ Kamera und nen eigen MTB Kanal im Fernsehen.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Rotwild ist nicht das Mass aller dinge!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Rotwild ist nicht das Mass aller dinge!



nicht?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den zway Hirschen nicht dabbei.
> Ich denke mal, dass wir da schon mehr ahnen als Tosches Frau...
> 
> 
> Vllt geht das Posion in die Hauptstadt. Eigentlich zu schade mit der neuen Bremse... (ist heute gekommen)



....kaufe doch mein Fully,dann kannste das Poison in Valla lassen


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den zway Hirschen nicht dabbei.
> Ich denke mal, dass wir da schon mehr ahnen als Tosches Frau...
> 
> 
> Vllt geht das Posion in die Hauptstadt. Eigentlich zu schade mit der neuen Bremse... (ist heute gekommen)



....kaufe doch mein Fully,dann kannste das Poison in Valla lassen

Wenn du keine Angebote kaufst,dann kannste nie Geld sparen!


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Tosche kriegt doch eh kein Rotwild! Er kauft sein Bikes nicht nach dem Namen!


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2009)

Genau ich vervollständige mayne Sammlung nach Geschmack
Was gefällt ist erlaubt...wenns die Urlaubskasse hergibt und ...der Platz im Keller..


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

ne ne, wenn schon RPR1 was auch das Canyon erklären könnte.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Egal was für ein Name auf'm Rahmen steht, wichtig ist doch nur das alles passt. Habe schon sehr viele Räder gehabt und bin jetzt erst(fast) am Ziel meiner wünsche!


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Tosche wenns morgen regnen sollte wie heut, können wir mal Deinen Keller aufräumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> http://www.swr3.de/fun/comix/-/id=389790/did=359918/vv=audio-popup/pv=plain/1c2jfgp/index.html
> 
> http://www.swr3.de/fun/comix/-/id=389790/did=356270/vv=audio-popup/pv=plain/1j1aozh/index.html


 
Rindermulch nimmste bespimmt zum kuttern


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Tosche wenns morgen regnen sollte wie heut, können wir mal Deinen Keller aufräumen!




ok. Zieh dein Sklavendress an un putz mir den Keller, mayne Frau gibt dir die Paytsche..........und ich drink ein HabuWeiBie auf dich...


----------



## carboni1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich steh nicht auf'n dreier wenn musste Dein Bier schon in der Kneipe saufen


----------



## T-Brex (29. Dezember 2009)

....habe eine wunderschÃ¶ne weiÃe Marzocchi xc 700 Ata bei EBAY erstaygert....aber der Gabelschaft ist doch zu kurz ...hat nur 17 cm und ist somit fÃ¼r alle meine Bikes nicht zu verbauen...hat jemand Bedarf ??

*Servus Bikefreunde!*





* 

Zum Verkauf kommt eine erstklassige All Mountain/Enduro Gabel von Marzocchi!
Habe sie nur diese Saison gefahren, doch leider passt sie nicht in meinen neuen Rahmen! :-(
Es gibt derzeit keine Gabel auf dem Markt, die bei 140 mm Federweg und derart vielen Einstelloptionen unter 1700 Gramm bleibt!!!
Ãber die VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t von Marzocchi muÃ man eh nicht viele Worte verlieren!

Da ich sowohl die Fox Float+Talas als auch die Marzocchi gefahren bin(hab derzeit ;-) 3 RÃ¤der), kann ich definitiv sagen, das die Fox hinsichtlich Fahrpraxis und VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t niemals mit der XC 700 ATA mithalten kann!!! Optimal auf`s Fahrergewicht eingestellt mit etwa 30mm sag kennt die M. praktisch kein Losbrechmoment! Ebenfalls die EinstellknÃ¶pfe und die LackqualitÃ¤t sind bei der Marzocchi um LÃ¤ngen besser als bei Fox, soviel ist mal sicher!!!
**Ist ein echtes SahnestÃ¼ck, doch durch das Monopol von F. leider viel zu unbekannt!!!*

*Das Gute StÃ¼ck ist nur 6 Monate jung und hat nie einen Sturz oder sonstige Misshandlungen erlebt!!!t
Die Decals, der gesamte Lack, die Tauchrohre und die Standrohre sind absolut makellos! Man sieht der Gabel definitiv nicht an, dass sie schon gefahren wurde!!!
Die Gabel ist weiÃ und die EinstellknÃ¶pfe sind Rot und Gold eloxiert.
Achtung, die GabelschaftlÃ¤nge betrÃ¤gt ganz genau 17,3 cm, bitte unbedingt Nachmessen ob sie bei Euch passt!!!


Facts:

Von auÃen einstellbare Druck- und Zugstufe, Plattform, Lockout
**Federweg: am rechten Holm **mit rotem Stellrad** wÃ¤rend der Fahrt von 100 bis 140 mm stufenlos einstellbar  Ã¼ber ATA (air travel adjustment)*
* Plattform: am linken Holm Ã¼ber TST Micro mit dem roten Stellhebel bequem wÃ¤rend der Fahrt auf den Fahruntergrund einstellbar von DS (open) bis CL (Lockout)

** Luft Federung*
* Aluminium XC Steuerrohr*
* 32 mm Nickel beschichtete konifizierte Aluminium Standrohre *
* 6" Post Mount (Max Disc 7")  *
* Disc only!*

* Gewicht:  **nur 1665 g

UVP: 799,00â¬



Und nun viel SpaÃ beim Bieten!!!*
 Dies ist ein Privatverkauf,keine Garantie,GewÃ¤hrleistung oder RÃ¼cknahme

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=300374482429

bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Tosche kriegt doch eh kein Rotwild! Er kauft sein Bikes nicht nach saynem Geschmack!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Dezember 2009)

@caraboni
wir sind ja unter uns.Ich weiß das tosche schon lange von einem supertollen Rotwild Mtb träumt.Er will sich abba erst eines zulegen wenn er etwas fitter ist.Denn mit einem Rotwild kann und darf man nur schnell fahren.

Aber psssst...keinem weitersagen


----------



## Focusine (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgähn,

ich glaub, es wird VOLLMOND....

1te!

Videos sind toll geworden...


----------



## ww-ck (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin,

so schlecht wird das Wetter heute gar nicht. Laut Kachelmann 8 - 9°C und erst für Abends Regen. Also bestes Wetter für die Tour.
c. u.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Dezember 2009)

@Müsli 
Danke für den Tipp.
Da muss ich echt was machen, so viele wie dieses Jahr han ich noch nie verlore!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @caraboni
> wir sind ja unter uns.Ich weiß das tosche schon lange von einem supertollen Rotwild Mtb träumt.Er will sich abba erst eines zulegen wenn er etwas fitter ist.Denn mit einem Rotwild kann und darf man nur schnell fahren.
> 
> Aber psssst...keinem weitersagen




....deswegen mußt du deine ja auch wieder abgeben....


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

Leute Leute...*.in Sayn wird ab Ayn die Sonne schayn*...um um dray sind alle dabbay.....erst ab sechs gibts Nasses, von Oben, nicht aus der Brex...und dann sind alle wieder dahaym....

Schüttelraym.....


*Heute 1500 h Schloß Sayn.*...nach der Saisonabschlußfahrt letzten Sonntag, heute die absolut letzte Fahrt in 2009....mit *OHNE *Verpflegungsstation.... !!....Käthe Ring and the Rest of the ThreeGrillGirls...don't have Bock...Loddar would say....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Dezember 2009)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bestelle heute! Haben?


Schaum mal im Postfach //PM


----------



## ww-ck (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

habe gerade, das vom Kachelmann gemeldete gute Wetter ausgenutzt und habe mit Jonas eine Runde auf der Straße gefahren. Na ja was soll ich sagen - die Klamotten hängen alle zum trocknen im Keller. Irgendwie hat der Kachelmann das Regengebiet wohl übersehen. Werde die Klamotten bis nachher wohl nicht mehr trocken kriegen. Daher bin ich nicht dabei.
Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles gute für 2010 und immer genug Luft in den Reifen. Bis nächstes Jahr.
Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja es ist voll am regnen!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> habe gerade, das vom Kachelmann gemeldete gute Wetter ausgenutzt und habe mit Jonas eine Runde auf der Straße gefahren. Na ja was soll ich sagen - die Klamotten hängen alle zum trocknen im Keller. Irgendwie hat der Kachelmann das Regengebiet wohl übersehen. Werde die Klamotten bis nachher wohl nicht mehr trocken kriegen. Daher bin ich nicht dabei.
> Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles gute für 2010 und immer genug Luft in den Reifen. Bis nächstes Jahr.
> Gruß Christian



....falscher Ort...falsche Zayt....!!!!

um AYN in Sonne tut de Sonne schayn....nicht um elf im WW...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja es ist voll am regnen!



tut mir leid..hier nicht....hat vor 0,5 h aufgehört zu nieseln...und um Dray ist dann dry....


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

nö


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

Also bitteschön schaut raus !!!!!trocken !!!!!!!!

Ihr solltet es doch so langsam wissen !!!!!

Kommt jemand ??...oder habt ihr alle die Hosen voll ????

2 h mit Schutzblechen gehen immer !!!!


----------



## Schicko (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabay!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Meine Frauen sind am basteln und Sohnemann schläft, werde ich wohl auch kommen. Leider ist die Helmhaltung noch nicht da. Eine Lampe am Lenker sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Dezember 2009)

habe mich dann doch noch in 2009 getraut.
10:00 - 12:00 einmal nach Neustadt und zurück macht 45km on se Road.
Die letzten 4km waren dann abba leicht feucht von oben.

@tosche 
sicher will ich ein Rotwild abgeben,abba nur weil ich die Rakete aus Dietzenbach benötige 
naja was soll ich sagen.3Stück von den Dingas sind auch für mich zu viel des Guten.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Dezember 2009)

....gayler Nightride !!

32 km 500 hm und *absolut garnix* von oben 

Layder waren wir nur zu dritt....aber es war wirklich herrlich....zur Dämmerung waren wir in Rengsdorf, dann mit den Lichtmonstern das Wallbachtal zurück....schöne Runde.....demnäxt könnt ihr ruhig wieder auf den Wetterguru hören....


Ich wünsche allen Gemsen und anonymen Lesern einen guten Rutsch nach 2010...das waren mayne letzten km in 2009.

*Samstag 02.01.10  

Große Jahresbeginn Eröffnungstour 

1300 h ab SChloß Sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych.


----------



## carboni1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich musste jeden Monat Inventur machen und Personal für die Jahres-Inventur im Markt abgeben.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. Dezember 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schmiernippel
> 
> PS: @Müsli frag mal deine Gattin auf wen die Wette lief wer als erster an der Verpflegungsstelle aufschlägt.
> So langsam rückt das Waybsvolk mit den Details der Veranstaltung. heraus.


 
hihihi das Waysvolk... man (Frau) muß auch Geheimnisse haben. Aber wir hatten doch schließlich Recht ... von wegen ERSTER !!! War doch klar

Übrigens... Schmiernippel is drin! Haste den im Krankenhaus nicht gesehen Tom? Wer den Schaden hat... Beim nächsten Schaden gibt's leider kayne Ersatztayle mehr. Dann ist nur noch mit kompletten Neutaylen zu helfen (dann is gar nich mehr lustig)!

Gewünscht hab ich ja schon allen das Beste... guten Rutsch... bis näxt Johr

Bambini 
_mit Nippel (am Knie)_


----------



## carboni1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Post hat mir eben die Helmhalterung für die DX gebracht, passt wackelt nicht. Verlängerungskabel und das Y-Kabel für 2 Lampen
(2x900 Lumen).
Jetzt haben wir wenn's Dunkel wird auch richtig viel Licht im Wald.
Schicko hat natürlich auch EXTREMES Licht(1750 Lumen), kostet ja auch ne Stange Geld plus die Helmlampe(ca.500Lumen).Alles zusammen gut 4000 Lumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Dezember 2009)

....You are the *LUMENATOR*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (31. Dezember 2009)

So dann auch mal mein Wort zum letzten Tag des Jahres.
Wünsche allen nen guten Rutsch! Kommt gut rein und wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr in alle Frische!
Und immer dran denken " Samstags um AYN immer in Sayn"
Gruß André

Ps: Noch was zum lachen!

Hallo Ferdi, Du bist heute aber gut beim Biken `drauf! 

"Ja, kein Problem heut, schau mal ich hab Opas Herzschrittmacher!" 

"...und was hat er dazu gesagt?

" "...Uff!"


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2010)

...Erster !!!!....Prost Neujahr....


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2010)

Prosit Neujahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habe auch meine 2std Neujahrstour nach Neustadt und zurück gemacht.
Ist doch viel schöner an der frischen Luft zu schnuppern
Wer hat welche Vorsätze für 2010?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2010)

....auch im neuen Jahr....

*
Samstag um AYN ab Schloss SAYN*


bis morgen !!!!...bitte recht zahlraych....


----------



## carboni1 (1. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....auch im neuen Jahr....
> 
> 
> *Samstag um AYN ab Schloss SAYN*
> ...


 
Wieso eigentlich um ayn in Sayn, warum nicht um zwei oder drei!
Dann könnten vielleicht auch Leute kommen die Samstags arbeiten müssen?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich um ayn in Sayn, warum nicht um zwei oder drei!
> Dann könnten vielleicht auch Leute kommen die Samstags arbeiten müssen?



Wayl sich des nit so schön raymt ! 


Die guten Vorsätze für 2010 : 

Mehr Alkohol und mit dem Rauchen anfangen....

@ all: Frohes Neues !

Mfg Gerald


----------



## T-Brex (1. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich um ayn in Sayn, warum nicht um zwei oder drei!
> Dann könnten vielleicht auch Leute kommen die Samstags arbeiten müssen?



Das passt schon...


----------



## carboni1 (1. Januar 2010)

Tom was sagst Du den dazu? Bei Dir geht es meistens Samstags nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. Januar 2010)

Ja ok! Schneit es bei euch auch?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

....trocken kalt...das ist doch das richtige Wetter für eine schöne Fidelrunde rund um Ohnesse....mit Au, Urbach, Iser und Sayntal ???....bitte mal melden *....Fiiiiiiiiidel......?????*


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habs verstanden!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich habs verstanden!!




..und das ist auch gut so


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bin auch wieder im Lande.
Alles gute im neuen Jahr.
Bin layder heute nicht dabbay, aber ab nächste Woche geht es wieder los.

Viel Spass heute


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. Januar 2010)

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr !

@tosche wennn Du meine Koppdöjer mitbringst bin ich dabbay  - Treffpunkt Trinkspochthalle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr !
> 
> @tosche wennn Du meine Koppdöjer mitbringst bin ich dabbay  - Treffpunkt Trinkspochthalle?




AY AY Cäptn !!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> AY AY Cäptn !!


....dann dort gegen 1320-30 h


----------



## !Ghostrider! (2. Januar 2010)

dach ooch
un frohes neues!
@ tosche kannst du meine döja och mit bringe?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

....fraylich....sonst noch jemand ohne Fahrschayn...??....


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

...Also bitteschön glaych recht zahlrayh um *AYN in SAYN* am Schloß sayn.........Eröffnungstour 2010....wir treffen den heutigen Führer (FiddelJoe) dann etwas später an der Trinksporthalle....


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2010)

tach auch,
habe mein Soll auch erfüllt.
47km 2:03 std  einmal Neustadt und zurück.
Ich denke das euer Spaßfaktor um einiges höher war als bei mir.


Die Döja hole ich heute abend beim tosche persönlich ab.
Anschließend habe ich noch ein Däit in Bendorf.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach auch,
> habe mein Soll auch erfüllt.
> 47km 2:03 std  einmal Neustadt und zurück.
> Ich denke das euer Spaßfaktor um einiges höher war als bei mir.
> ...



Hi SÄndy, 
die Koppdöjer kannste dir natürlich gerne holen kommen, aber den Weg nach Bendorf kannste dir sparen, dayn Däit fällt aus....der LedermaskenClub hat dicht gemacht...schade....für Dich...


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Januar 2010)

bin dann gegen 18:15 bay dich


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. Januar 2010)

Alle gut nach Hause gekommen ?



> Ich denke das euer Spaßfaktor um einiges höher war als bei mir.



das denk ich auch aber asphaltlutschen ist doch auch ganz spannend fürn älteren Herren

am Hasenfpad hab ich übrigens noch unseren Fred-Moderator den Dave getroffen 
der hat sogar den kleinen double gesprungen





@Dave vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in der Brex auf ne kleine Trailtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Quatsch kauf Dir nen Trinkrucksack! Gewicht ist nicht alles!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Alle gut nach Hause gekommen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wer ist Dave?


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi Brexen schaynt ja mal wieder eine schÃ¶ne und gelungene Tour gewesen zu sayn!
> Freue mich schon in 2010 auf ein hÃ¤ufiges aufeinandertreffen.
> 
> Aber nu eine Frage in die Runde.
> ...




Hi Tom,

den bekommst Du beim Stadler in MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...arken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=Topeak

7,95â¬

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Kommt der aus Höhr-Grenzhausen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dein Wort im Tank meiner Kutsche .
> Wenn nicht tank ich aynmal auf dich gratis voll.




Ruf doch vorher kurz da an, Tel: Telefon: 0261 / 98 88 97-0
Industriestr. 15
*56218 Mülheim-Kärlich*

*Öffnungszeiten:*
                          Montag-Do.: 10.00-19.30h
           Freitag: 10.00-19.30h
                    Samstag: 10.00-18.00h

Ich kauf Dir ein Eis , wenn du dort keinen Erfolg hast!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne einen Dave aus Höhr aber der fährt nicht mehr im WW bzw.in unserer gegend. Schau Dir mal seine Seite an:www.trailhunter.de


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Januar 2010)

wo seid Ihr denn heute noch her nachdem wir uns getrennt haben?


----------



## carboni1 (2. Januar 2010)

Hier Tom das ist eine Waffe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-top-Scott-Sp...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b8da983f


----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

@ Carboni1...ja der Dave ist aus HG....wohnt nur zZT. in Karlsruhe oder so...

@Jaymano....Aubachtal, Urbachtal , Rüscheid, Anhausen RHWeg, Johannabrücke, Althansweg Sayn.....waren insgesamt nur 40 km aber schon um 1620 h zurück....für die Jahreszeit ok....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Januar 2010)

...ja der Tousi hat ja noch gefehlt....

Sayn - Trinksporthalle - RhWeg - Aubachtal - Urbachtal - Rüscheid - Anhausen - RHWeg - Johannabrücke - Sayn......40 km   800 hm .....für die Jahreszeit ok.. ...danke FidelJoe für das nette Toürchen


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Gut das wir gestern gefahren sind. Wir haben ca. 15cm Schnee und es schneit noch.Gleich gehe ich mit den Hunden raus und danach mit den Kindern und nehmen die Schlitten mit.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gut das wir gestern gefahren sind. Wir haben ca. 15cm Schnee und es schneit noch.Gleich gehe ich mit den Hunden raus und danach mit den Kindern und nehmen die Schlitten mit.



Da würde ich 1 Tour draus machen.
Schlitten-Hunde-Kinder


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir ja scheinbar wieder einen richtigen Winter bekommen würde ich mir gerne ICE Spiker Pro 361 von Schwalbe kaufen.
In der Faltversion habe ich den bei H&S für 55 Ökken/Stück plus Versand gesehen. Ggf. gibts den bei ner größeren Abnahmemenge günstiger ?!?

Bitte mal alle Interessenten eine email an mich senden, wer was braucht[email protected]


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da wir ja scheinbar wieder einen richtigen Winter bekommen würde ich mir gerne ICE Spiker Pro 361 von Schwalbe kaufen.
> In der Faltversion habe ich den bei H&S für 55 Ökken/Stück plus Versand gesehen. Ggf. gibts den bei ner größeren Abnahmemenge günstiger ?!?
> ...



  Aktuell bei H&S in der nicht-faltbar Version 34,95 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes.html


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Januar 2010)

wenn Du nochn alten Schlappen hast kannste son Icepikerl selber machen 

gugsduhier http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?369227-Studded-Tires-Make-your-own-in-7-easy-steps&


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

Die Drahtreifen sind viel schwerer !...

und der Selbstbausatz ist mir zu ....nix für mich...

also wer bestellt Ice Spiker 361 Pro  mit...??...bitte per email...


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Quatsch! Es gibt noch genug Leute die mit Racing Ralph fahren und die kommen auch irgend wie durch. Meiner Meinung nach sollten aktuelle moderne Reifen völlig ausreichen(sofern noch Profil drauf ist).!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Quatsch! Es gibt noch genug Leute die mit Racing Ralph fahren und die kommen auch irgend wie durch. Meiner Meinung nach sollten aktuelle moderne Reifen völlig ausreichen(sofern noch Profil drauf ist).!




Ich war heute in Alsbach Schlittenfahren....die Wege waren teils vereist, sonst mit festgefahrener Schneedecke...da is nix mehr mit biken...außer mit Spikes ...und da ich vor habe jeden Mittwoch/Samstag zu fahren werd ich da wohl nicht um die Dinger rumkommen...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Januar 2010)

ja klar muss halt nur kurze schrauben nehmen


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ja das macht Sinn aber müssen es die teuren Schwalbe sein, vielleicht geht auch der Conti mit Spikes?


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1278/spike-claw-21-240-spikes.html


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1278/spike-claw-21-240-spikes.html



Preis ok, aber der Ice Spiker ist wesentlich leichter..


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Januar 2010)

ich hätt da noch ne Idee vielleicht wäre das ja was..

http://www.ehrensenf.de/files/linktipps/schneekette.jpg

mal sehn was der Müsli dazu meint..


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Preis ok, aber der Ice Spiker ist wesentlich leichter..


 
Ist auch gleichzeitig Training für diverse MTB-Rennen im Frühjahr!
Was meinste wennste im Winter 900gr. schwere Reifen gefahren bist und beim Rennen z.b. in Rhens machtste dann Racing Ralph drauf,
was Du dann ab gehst!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

Ich interpretiere eure aufrichtige Anteilnahme an der Spikes-Frage als Desinteresse....gibts da draußen außer dem Tom der die Dinger schon hat, noch Jemanden der welche kaufen will ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Januar 2010)

ich denk mal ich einer Woche ist die weisse Pracht wieder verschwunden - dann wird wieder durchn Matsch gerobbt.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Alsbach Schlittenfahren....die Wege waren teils vereist, sonst mit festgefahrener Schneedecke...da is nix mehr mit biken...außer mit Spikes ...und da ich vor habe jeden Mittwoch/Samstag zu fahren werd ich da wohl nicht um die Dinger rumkommen...


 
Und warum hast Du dich nicht bei mir gemeldet, wennste schon vor meiner Tür Schlitten fährst!


----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Und warum hast Du dich nicht bei mir gemeldet, wennste schon vor meiner Tür Schlitten fährst!



...ok...das nächste mal kannste dann für 4 Personen mehr Kaffee und Kuchen eindecken....


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Es gab Apfelstrudel mit Vanillesosse und dazu frisch gemahlener Kaffee!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2010)

brauche ich auch zwischen Steimel und Neustadt Spayks?

Abba auf Nebebwegen oder im Wald machen Spayks schon Sinn,vorallem wenns gefroren ist.
Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt 360 Stück sayn,240 sollten schon raychen.
Letzten Winter habe ich gesehen wie jemand mit den Dingas übern zugefrorenen Weiher gefahren ist


----------



## Deleted 56720 (3. Januar 2010)

> Letzten Winter habe ich gesehen wie jemand mit den Dingas übern zugefrorenen Weiher gefahren ist


ja ganau  dat war kein Weiher sondern die Wied  und nit jemand sondern der Fidel mit Schneeketten


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> ja ganau  dat war kein Weiher sondern die Wied  und nit jemand sondern der Fidel mit Schneeketten



wie ich dich kenne hattest bestimmt FuriosFred aufgezogen

@hangi
Hirsche alle im Stall,für die groben Sachen muß das Ghost herhalten.Fidel machts ja auch so.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt sag noch das der Strudl warm war und ich suche die Schlitten.


 
Such schon mal den Schlitten
Ich mache Dir und Tosche den Vorschlag nächsten Sonntag wenn noch Schnee liegt, kommt Ihr vorbei und wir fahren Schlitten. Danach gibts Strudel ausm Ofen!


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2010)

das wird abba lustig
40 Brexbachgemsen mit allen Kindern und Frauen macht logga 200stk Apfelstrudel und 40 Liter Vanillesoße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es nur ein Problem, wie willste sooo viele Apfelstrudel gleichzeitig fertig kriegen?


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Dann müssten wir an einen anderen Ort, wo ich weiss das da 2 grosse Backschränke stehen in jeden passen ca. 6 Pers. die sollten gross genug sein.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Nee Metzgerei vom Daddy
Der hat so 2 Kombinationsanlagen die fast alles können!
Die kannste mit Zeitschaltuhr starten lassen wannste willst,
fehlt nur noch die Fernbedienung.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ist bei euch die Tastatur eingefroren?


----------



## carboni1 (3. Januar 2010)

Da gibts nur ein Problem, wir haben keinen Kontakt!


----------



## ww-ck (4. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin,

ein frohes neues Jahr, wenn auch nachträglich. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht. Ich freue mich schon wieder auf viele schöne Touren mit euch. Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag in Sayn. 

Hallo Andy - bist du noch zu  Hause oder schon wieder unterwegs? Wir könnten ja, wenn du noch Urlaub hast, ein wenig Grundlagen trainieren. Kannst dich ja mal melden.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Januar 2010)

@wwck
diese Woche zuhause,näxte Woche ??? je nach Wetterlage
Radeln zur Zeit max. 2,5 std am Stück bei max. -3°C. 
Bin noch nicht 100% wieder fit.
Heute wird nix mehr.
Morgen evtl.ab mittag.Bin vorher mit dem Auto inne Werkstatt.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @wwck
> diese Woche zuhause,näxte Woche ??? je nach Wetterlage
> Radeln zur Zeit max. 2,5 std am Stück bei max. -3°C.
> Bin noch nicht 100% wieder fit.
> ...


Morgen klappt es bei mir nicht. Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch ab Mittag. Donnerstag und Freitag bin ich flexibel.
Ich mail dir meine Handynummer. Wir können dann ja mal telefonieren.


----------



## carboni1 (4. Januar 2010)

Schlaft Ihr schon alle........
Bei mir im WW sind es schon -10 Grad und bei euch?
Hat jemand mehr zu bieten?


----------



## Focusine (6. Januar 2010)

Gudde Morgääähn,

wünsche allen noch ein gutes, neues Jahr und viele schöne Touren...

Ach, und ÄRSTE ...


----------



## carboni1 (6. Januar 2010)

Die Holländer föhnen die Strassen mit einer Gasturbine. Vielleicht reicht ein ein Heissluftföhn.


----------



## ww-ck (6. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> http://www.kruppdruck.de/krupp-sinzig/system/epaper.php?ordner=PE-10-01
> 
> Seite 5
> 
> ...


net schlecht. Schöner Bericht und gute Werbung für die Gemsen. Super


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Januar 2010)

@ Hangschieber: Wo haste denn die Info her ? Sach dem Kachelmän mal, der soll das wayße Zeug aus der Nase lassen, das is net gesund.... 
Ansonsten reichen auch die 15 cm im Wald um sich zu verausgaben, mehr ist eher kontraproduktiv, da geht ja dann nur noch abwärts irgendwas vorwärts.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> T-Online verkündet den halben Meter Winterspaß .



abba nebenaynander


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Januar 2010)

boa,
jetzt bin ich die ganze Woche zuhause und kann mich gar nit zum radeln aufrappeln


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> http://www.kruppdruck.de/krupp-sinzig/system/epaper.php?ordner=PE-10-01
> 
> Seite 5
> 
> ...


 
Boah ey ... Müsli ayn dickes Lob vom "Dicken" Bambini . Coole Sache der Bericht, selbst mit dem wayßen "Schandfleck" in der Mitte.

@Tom
das war aber ayn kurzes Gastspiel auf dayner Rolle. War das ne Bauchrolle . (Ist nur der Nayd!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. Januar 2010)

Ist gestern irgendeiner gefahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ist gestern irgendeiner gefahren?



ich nicht.
Abba heute


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. Januar 2010)

widda nach Newtown?


----------



## carboni1 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich werde am Samstag wieder fahren können. Bis dahin kann ich noch meine kräfte sammeln damit ich mit dem Bike durch den halben Meter Schnee komme.


----------



## carboni1 (7. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> widda nach Newtown?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. Januar 2010)

Loddalangwidge für Neustadt


----------



## ww-ck (7. Januar 2010)

Durfte den Andy heute begleiten. Über 60 km Grundlagentraining bei leichtem Schneefall. War schön.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Loddalangwidge für Neustadt



Genau Newtowncitystadt.Abba mit nem kleinen Umweg über Puderbach und Woldert......War wirklich gut.Ohne WWck wäre ich bestimmt gar nit gefahren.


----------



## carboni1 (7. Januar 2010)

Gibts den alten Holzmichel(Tosche) noch? Oder wurde der gestern im Wald vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfire361 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren.
Startet ihr am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr am Schloß Sayn?


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

Hellfire361 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren.
> Startet ihr am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr am Schloß Sayn?


 
Ja, Samstags um ayn!


----------



## Hellfire361 (8. Januar 2010)

Super ! Bis morgen !


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

Zu der Kälte wird es morgen wohl auch viel Schnee und Wind geben was wohl mehr probleme machen wird, aber egal wir sind ja Hardcorebiker


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle!
> 
> Zieht euch warm an!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß was ich nicht mache.Mich solange mit dem Radl im Schnee quälen.Und dann noch bei dieser sibierischen Kälte.
Mein Grunlagentraining für morgen


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn nur die Hälfte der wetterprognose stimmt,dann habe ich bei ca.150m²
freizuschaufelnde Fläche und 10cm Neuschnee immerhin 15 m³ (für Tüvtler und Metzger =15000 Liter) von dem weißen Zeug.
Wenn jemand von euch etwas davon braucht dann kann er es gegen Selbstabholung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (8. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle!
> 
> Zieht euch warm an!
> 
> ...


Moin, moin,
ich werde Morgen kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich mitfahren werde. Mache ich vom Wetter abhängig. 

@Müsli - haste meine Mail von Montag bekommen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

Fahren wollen wir morgen doch alle aber es muss auch gehen! Wenn werde ich morgen Stufe 1 an Bikeklamotten anziehen, das heißt bei mir, so warm wie möglich!


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wenn du den auf 1 qm stapelst und ich dann draufstellst, kannste sogar bis Puderbach gucken!
> Oder, fang heute an ein Loch zu buddeln.   2,67 m tief und 2,67 m Durchmesser.
> Dann kannste den Schnee morgen reinfegen! Geht schneller und du kannst dann um 1300 mitfahren?



1.
geht so nicht.Sensenbach 285m üNN,Steimel 321m üNN
2.
da ich abba dann noch so ein Loch buddeln muß um den Dreck vom ersten Loch zu verstauen,dauert das wieder zu lange.Ich könnte dann so gegen 41:30Uhr am Samstag in Sayn sayn.


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

Wieviele Männer brauchste?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (8. Januar 2010)

@Viktor
ja kannst die Beläge mitbringen, werde die dann um AYN abholen kommen.
Nur fahren werd ich nicht, bin immer noch leicht krank.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle!
> 
> Zieht euch warm an!
> 
> ...


 
Tach...
*Lazarett-Abtl. Highlands* meldet hayter bis wolkig. Knieabhängiges Training auf der Rolle nur bei schmerzfrayhayt möglich, da ich bay maynem Ding zu Hause layder die Kurbeln nicht in der Länge verstellen kann. Dadurch größere Biegung im Gelenk, dadurch ... SCHMERZ . 

Aber ich bin tapfer und geht wenigstens zwei mal die Woche zur KG. 

Viel Spaß morgen baym Schneegestöber.

Gruß an all
Olli


----------



## Focusine (8. Januar 2010)

@Bambini: Du Armer! Stell Dich hin beim Radeln, dann ist die Beugung net so stark.... hihihi

Also, ich mag morgen net radeln bei dem angemeldeten Mistwetter. Werde ne große Wanderung mit Glühwein-Halt bei der TM machen....

Grüßle
Jutta


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Januar 2010)

...schade .....ich dachte wir könnten uns mal kennenlernen und morgen eine Ladysrunde machen um die Jungs aufzumischen...


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

Wir sind doch immer lieb


----------



## BurgFräulein (8. Januar 2010)

...da habe ich aber schon andere Dinge von Dir gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2010)

So so !

Die Frauenquote bei den Gemsen staygt ! Hätt ich das gewußt, hätte ich mir meine roten Ohren heute geschenkt !  
(häng grad total platt mit nem Isotonischen....... vorm PC)

@ Tosche oder Hangschieber, wer von euch zway macht denn den Frauenbauftragten der Gemsen  ?  

Mfg Gerald


----------



## carboni1 (8. Januar 2010)

BurgFräulein schrieb:


> ...da habe ich aber schon andere Dinge von Dir gehört...


 
Wie kann das sein, wir kennen uns doch gar nicht!


----------



## ww-ck (9. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin,

bleibe bei dem Wetter in den Highlands, trainiere ein wenig auf der Rolle und genieße die weiße Winterlandschaft. Viel Spaß beim biken.
Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Bei uns schneit es erst seit einer Stunde und da kam schon einiges runter. So schlimm wie gemeldet finde ich es gar nicht, es sei denn es schneit so bist morgen weiter, bei uns in Koblenz heist das Land unter.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Tom haste schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie Du deine Geschäftsöffnungszeiten so änderst das Du Samstags auch zum Fahrradfahren kommst?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

An der Knipse bin ich gerade dran, meine jetzige Tasche ist relativ dick und kann man nur an den Gürtel machen oder umhängen. Müsli hat eine von Deuter den kann man am Schulteriemen vom Rucksack befestigen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160355567967&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

ach geh du Schluffi,
was issn das für ne Einstellung?
Wir haben 3h  50km  gefahren.Da es auf der Straße zu matschig war sind wir quer durch die Pampa .Da wo Eis drunter war....ok es war etwas rutschig.Ansonsten ging es doch.Der Puls war zwar sehr oft über 160 abba das geht auch mal.
Und das alles ohne Spayks.Die Fahrer mit den Dingas hatten heute keinen echten Vorteil.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Wir sind auch wieder da! Probleme gab es nur im tiefen Schnee, sonst ging alles. Hab eine Bekannte unterwegs getroffen, die miente ob das Sinn macht bei dem Wetter, klar macht das Sinn besser als auf dem Sofa zu sitzen.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ja Müsli, das wird dann nächsten Samstag genau das richtige Wetterchen für mayne neuen Ays Spayker
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000941


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Den habe ich passt auch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Universal-Reises...ItemQQptZReiseaccessoires?hash=item19afb7b3f7


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Den bekommste wohl am schnellsten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/REISESTECKER-ADA...ItemQQptZReiseaccessoires?hash=item2c5286ce3b


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte vorne einen Fat Albert der hat besseren Grip als der NN aber hat sich öfters zu gesetzt.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Was hälste von denen hier?
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...arken=Schwalbe&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

Wofür Reifen mit Profil?
Ich hatte vorn einen abgefahrenen Geax Barro Mountain also fast das Gleiche wie ein abgefahrener RaRa und hinten einen SmartSam. Achja,beide hatten 3bar.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Breit Reifen habe ich drauf und alle sind heute gerutscht vor allem im tiefen Schnee da war es egal welcher Reifen. Aber auf der Strasse oder wenns schwierig wird wie festgefahrene Schneedecke............egal was meinste was zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Der Schnee bleibt wohl erst einmal, Frost bis Februar! Was hälste den nun von den Reifen vom Stadler?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Breit Reifen habe ich drauf und alle sind heute gerutscht vor allem im tiefen Schnee da war es egal welcher Reifen. Aber auf der Strasse oder wenns schwierig wird wie festgefahrene Schneedecke............egal was meinste was zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss ist?



ganz klar etwas RacingRalph ähnliches ist die Allroundlösung und wenn Eis drunter ist dann helfen nur Spayks.
Und der hangi holt sich ein Aysbayn.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Das heisst?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Die kosten auch nur die Hälfte von Deinen, zum testen doch ganz ok.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Ein gepökeltes Eisbein mit Sauerkraut und PÜH.....KLASSE wo gibts das?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Die Helden von Heute!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Jetzt biste Bafff


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

wo war der Rest????
tosche,burgfräulayn,???


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Nicht dabei, wer ist eigentlich das Burgfräulein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

wie,kennste die noch nicht?
Vorsicht,die ist rattenscharf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Nee kenn ich nicht.........Sie meint aber mich zu kennen ist mir ein Rätzel!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

dann pass bei den künftigen Touren immer gut auf dich auf.
Pssst,du erkennst sie am Sattel.
Sie fährt nämlich immer ohne


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Wo kommt die den her Stadt oder Dorf?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Januar 2010)

mehr weiß ich nicht von ihr.
Das reicht mir abba auch.


----------



## carboni1 (9. Januar 2010)

Mir auch ist auch nicht Wichtig! Ich geh mal in die Kiste. Bis morgen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Wo ging die Tour denn heute her? km?
Schönes Bild !!!!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Wie sind halt die Helden, das würde auch die vielen Klicks erklären!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Die Beste Kamera ist immer noch die Black Eye One!Gucks du hier:
http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=995


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Da gibts in Koblenz einer der Filmt nur damit. Der hat schöne Filme vom Königsbachertrail und Fischerpfad leider noch keinen vom Hexenpfad.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

moin,moin,
so,hab schon wieder 45km hinter mir.Davon ca.10km im Schnee.
Das reicht mir für dieses We abba auch.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Rekord - Gerade sind 17 Leute zur gleichen Zeit online auf der BrexbachGemsen.de Seite !!!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

...wir waren ja auch heute im Supersonntag...


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Beweise es! Schick mal einen Link oder so.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Beweise es! Schick mal einen Link oder so.



....schau mal in deinen Briefkasten...dann hast du das Teil in der Hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Du DOOF das gibts bei uns nicht, nur Westerwald Post


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Du DOOF das gibts bei uns nicht, nur Westerwald Post



....gaaaanz ruuuuhig bleiben....


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habs:
http://super-sonntag.com/cgi-bin/r3...2=BAKTUELL&var_html_folgemaske=index_pdf.html
Seite 8


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

geht doch...

http://super-sonntag.com/cgi-bin/r30msvc_menue.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||1091|&var_variable_uebergabe=1.pdf&var_variable_uebergabe2=BAKTUELL&var_html_folgemaske=index_pdf.html

Seite 8


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Auf der Homepage geht es immer noch ab... ist ja interessant was so ein Presseartikel bewirkt.  Wir haben 18 Gäste online Heute    65 Besucher bereits.....


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Die BrexbachGemsen sind ja auch ein toller Haufen, keiner muss, alles Freiwillig ohne zwang und doch ist jede Tour immer wieder schön mit ganz viel Spass! Eins steht immer im Mittelpunkt, das Biken bei jedem Wetter und das 2 mal pro Woche. Wer kann ist da und wer nicht kann ist halt nicht da. Keiner benimmt sich daneben oder schiesst quer, so etwas musst man erst mal finden!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

....dann warte mal ab wenn ich mal dabbay bin.Dann ist Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab keine Angst vorm Rotwild!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Einmal Fischerpfad runter und schluss ist mit Rotwild!
Es sei den es wäre ein Uwe oder Jens am Lenker da muss ich mich warm Anziehen! Auf jedenfall lustig!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du meinst eher dann wird es erst richtig lustig!



ja? war das so?Ist schon soooooooooolange her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

schon 80 Besucher für heute auf der HP....mal sehen ob wir die 100 Knacken! Vielleicht sollte mal die Bild Zeitung über die Gemsen schreiben, dann kracht der Server zusammen


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Ja, wenn wir mal nackt unterwegs sind kommen wir bestimmt in die Bild-Zeitung!
"Arbeiter fiel in den Fleischwolf, Bild sprach mit der ersten Frikadelle"


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Zwei Doofe und ein Gedanke man merkt das wir den gleichen Beruf haben!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

umschulen?


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Ja vielleicht. Bikeführer aber nur auf FKK wegen und nur für Frauen!


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten das Burgfräulayn mal als Bildgirl (Seite1 Mädchen) vorschlagen, dann machen die auch ne Homestorry in der BREX.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Wir sollten das Burgfräulayn mal als Bildgirl (Seite1 Mädchen) vorschlagen, dann machen die auch ne Homestorry in der BREX.


 
Fang nicht schon wieder von der an, ich kenn die nicht!!!!!!!
Ist wohl ein Phantom.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Fang nicht schon wieder von der an, ich kenn die nicht!!!!!!!
> Ist wohl ein Phantom.



  Die findest Du bei der Gemsen Seite unter GemsenSteckbriefe: http://brexbachgemsen.kilu.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=92&Itemid=62


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

@ carboni
abba die kannste noch zu Jens und Uwe am Fischerpfad zählen.Ich würde sogar behaupten das sie JensUwe mit Carboni vernascht.Erst auf dem Fischerpfad und anschließend am Bikepark Boppod.Die ist einfach Monsta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Tätowiert, Monster, drei Kerle auf einmal, ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

so der Countdown auf der HP läuft - noch *10 Besucher bis zur 100*

JETZT noch mal aynstaygen - mitspielen - Gewinne Gewinne Gewinne - Keine Nieten - Die nächte Fahrt geht Rückwärts!

Miep Miep Tut Tut !!!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Bikekalender mit diesen Bildern kein Problem!


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Der 100. Besucher der www.brexbachgemsen.de Seite gewinnt die Teilnahme am _Bootcamp bei T-Brex (_ein Trainingslager für Rekruten, die dort eine Grundausbildung erhalten), oder hat jemand ne bessere Idee?


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Tom haste noch mehr Bildern aus Deinem Bikekalender?


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

96 waren schon da..da werden sich doch noch 4 verirrte finden...oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (10. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs. Schon das 2. mal für dieses Jahr. D.h. bisher halte ich an meinen Vorsätzen für das neue Jahr frest und somit steht einem Wiedersehen in Sayn nichts mehr im Weg.

Rund um den Köppel lag ne Menge Schnee. Der "Große Herrgott" (B49) war für Autos gesperrt, aber nicht für mich!  

@Tosche: wenns es Donnerstag Abends bei Dir passt, würde ich mal meine Klamotten bei Dir abholen. OK?


----------



## xmichelx (10. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> geht doch...
> 
> http://super-sonntag.com/cgi-bin/r30msvc_menue.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||1091|&var_variable_uebergabe=1.pdf&var_variable_uebergabe2=BAKTUELL&var_html_folgemaske=index_pdf.html
> 
> Seite 8



Super Beitrag. 

Wer hat denn da nur die guten Connections zur regionalen Presse?

Oder wurde von den Trikotgeldern auch ein Mädel für die Pressearbeit eingestellt?


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Dann kannste mich nach Sayn mitnehmen, Du musst eh an meiner Tür(fast) vorbei!


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Super Beitrag.
> 
> Wer hat denn da nur die guten Connections zur regionalen Presse?
> 
> Oder wurde von den Trikotgeldern auch ein Mädel für die Pressearbeit eingestellt?




...das macht Alles unsere gute Käthe Ring.....


----------



## T-Brex (10. Januar 2010)

Do. ab 1830h  ist ok. oder Fr. ab 1400 h ......


----------



## xmichelx (10. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dann kannste mich nach Sayn mitnehmen, Du musst eh an meiner Tür(fast) vorbei!



Naja, ich wohne ja jetzt in Horressen. Aber ein Umweg wäre auch kein Problem.


----------



## xmichelx (10. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Do. ab 1830h  ist ok. oder Fr. ab 1400 h ......



OK, muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Ich melde mich einfach telefpnisch bei Dir.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

noch 1 Besucher dann ist es geschafft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Naja, ich wohne ja jetzt in Horressen. Aber ein Umweg wäre auch kein Problem.


 
Da muss ich öfters durch weil meine Mutti zur Zeit in Niederelbert Wohnt.


----------



## carboni1 (10. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Den Rest kannst hier:http://www.cyclepassion.com/ durchklicken


 
36,- für nen Kalender ist viel Kohle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nu warens 100!
> 
> 
> Aber Moment das werden noch mehr!  Ich hole mir noch schnell ein paar Mal ne neue IP.



)

WIeviele Klicks kamen denn von Dir?
Ist ja wie im Café King


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Januar 2010)

Ärschta


----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tom was macht der aus K.... von der V.M. die Geschlossen wurde? Nochmal was gehört?


----------



## carboni1 (11. Januar 2010)

Die Jungs hier können richtig gut fahren:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0voE3Flhw"]YouTube- Scott Ransom 2008[/ame]


----------



## T-Brex (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

morgen wieder Nightride !!

Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn....ich habe Ayce Spayker drauf 

Bitte recht zahlraych.


----------



## carboni1 (12. Januar 2010)

Was ist mit Deinem Licht?


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. Januar 2010)

würde mich auch gern mal im Frühjahr bei euch anschließen.
Leider hab ich im Moment noch das Prob, dass ich mein Bike nicht ins Auto bekomme; außerdem bin ich noch nicht so fit und drehe nur Runden bis max. 25km.
Wenn ich etwas mehr Puste hab, komm ich wieder auf euch zu...
Freu mich schon


----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Zur Zeit sind die meisten nicht fit, auch der Langsamste kommt mit und hat Spass!
Ich muss auch mein Bike verladen, da wir vermutlich das gleiche haben, muss bei meinem Auto den Vorderreifen ausbauen damit das Rad rein geht.


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind die meisten nicht fit, auch der Langsamste kommt mit und hat Spass!
> Ich muss auch mein Bike verladen, da wir vermutlich das gleiche haben, muss bei meinem Auto den Vorderreifen ausbauen damit das Rad rein geht.



wenn´s ja nur der Vorderreifen wäre 
Hab "leider" so´n Auto ohne Dach, da ist der freie Platz recht übersichtlich; bei gutem Wetter ist das weniger das Problem, da guckt´s halt oben raus...
Klappt aber schon irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Mittwochs um 17 Uhr(mit Licht) und Samstags um 13 Uhr beides in Sayn am Schloss Treffpunkt!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Deinem Licht?





...das ist aufgegangen .....bis gleich....


----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Nee, ich komme gleich nicht, wir sind fast eingeschneit!


----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Kennste auch diese Lampe?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300386106086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Dazu gibts auch ein Video, ich glaube aus Koblenz:
http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=1361


----------



## T-Brex (13. Januar 2010)

...sieht gut aus, kenne ich aber nicht....

Bin eben mit uns Uwe anstrengende 20 km gefahren....im Tiefschnee...die zählen doppelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Januar 2010)

Wie war das neue Licht?


----------



## robi81 (15. Januar 2010)

Servus miteinander! Ich wollte gerne bei euch am Samstag mitbiken. Meine Frage ist, ob ich Leuchtmittel mitnehmen sollte......da ich nicht weiss wie lange eure Touren am Samstag sind!?!
Gruss Robert


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo die Damen,

Morgen natürlich wieder um AYN in Sayn sayn....


*1300 h  Schloß Sayn *


@ Robi81 : Licht sollte auf jeden Fall, für den Fall der Fälle, dabei sayn, ansonsten planen wir zwischen 1600 h und 1630 h zurück zu sayn.

@Müsli: Am Mittwoch beim Nightride war alles ok. 
Im Tiefschnee wars zwar anstrengend aber fahrbar.
Da wird bis morgen auch noch einiges weggetaut sayn....ich denke das paßt ....ein Versuch ist´s auf jeden Fall wert...denn Samstags um Ayn tut doch de Sonne imma schayn...du wayßt doch


----------



## !Ghostrider! (15. Januar 2010)

hi tosch,
wo du wolle moje?


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2010)

...wo wir solle moje ??....sag halt was...mir egal ....Hauptsache Wald...


----------



## alutzo (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wollte morgen eigentlich auch wieder mit ausreiten.

Hab momentan leider keine Wärmepads für die Schuhe mehr, versuch morgen noch welche zu organisieren.

Für den Fall das ich keine bekomme, fährt morgen jemand mit, dem ich ein Paar abkaufen kann?

Grüße


----------



## alutzo (15. Januar 2010)

@Müsli: supi!!!

@Tosche: kannst du mir morgen auch die Buff-Tücher mitbringen?


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2010)

....klaro....dann sind die Füße aber wirklich gut eingepackt...Müslis Toe-Warmers und die Koppdöjer zum einwickeln........Respekt....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2010)

'Super 'Tom!!

Die letzten Wochen hats mit der Zayt immer gepaßt....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Januar 2010)

...dann haben wir morgen ja ne super Truppe.....der UweB. kommt auch und der CFRafi wollte ja morgen auch wieder da sayn...und unser neuer 81erFreund aus Bendorf.....Müsli, Tom, Ghostrider, Alutzo, ich, Schicko?, KlausundKlaus?.....und wer noch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (15. Januar 2010)

Tom bist Du morgen da?


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dann haben wir morgen ja ne super Truppe.....der UweB. kommt auch und der CFRafi wollte ja morgen auch wieder da sayn...und unser neuer 81erFreund aus Bendorf.....Müsli, Tom, Ghostrider, Alutzo, ich, Schicko?, KlausundKlaus?.....und wer noch ???



Hallo zusammen,

bin immer noch ein bisschen von der Erkältung geplagt.
Außerdem muss ich bis morgen früh (6 Uhr) arbeiten.
Sollte ich früher wegkommen,dann bin ich vielleicht dabei


----------



## carboni1 (15. Januar 2010)

Ist doch jetzt Sauregurken Zeit da kannste bestimmt mal weg!


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Januar 2010)

Erster,

bin heute zu 99% in Sayn dabbay


----------



## carboni1 (16. Januar 2010)

Dryter bin zu 70% dabei.


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Bin heute zu 100 % dabbay...mehr geht nicht ...nach Adam Riese..


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

.....Focusine und Rotwildbanger....????....lange nicht mehr gesehen....unnnn die Koppdöjer von dennne layen ouch noch im Källa....

Maik87....XmichelX....Mischbäck....SÄndy.....T-Ray....Schicko.....Klaus&Klaus.....Rudi......Päddie.....Pitu68..........alles Warmduscher oder ???


----------



## carboni1 (16. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe in diesem Moment auf 89%.
> 
> 
> Bleibt nur die Frage Kofferraum oder Radträger?


 
Kofferraum fürs Wild und Träger für den Rest!


----------



## wilkais (16. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute!
Hab heute endlich mal wieder frei!! Bin auf jeden fall auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Super...Wild Willy....


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....Focusine und Rotwildbanger....????....lange nicht mehr gesehen....unnnn die Koppdöjer von dennne layen ouch noch im Källa....
> 
> Maik87....XmichelX....Mischbäck....SÄndy.....T-Ray....Schicko.....Klaus&Klaus.....Rudi......Päddie.....Pitu68..........alles Warmduscher oder ???



warum werde ich erst als 6 ter aufgezählt?
Bin heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht in Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Schade !!!...das hätte Dir mal wieder gut getan...


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Schade !!!...das hätte Dir mal wieder gut getan...



.....ich weiß
habe im Moment abba auch kein Rad für den Wald .
Ghost - Asphalt
HT- Schonzeit
Fully- steht zum Verkauf


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> .....ich weiß
> habe im Moment abba auch kein Rad für den Wald .
> Ghost - Asphalt
> HT- Schonzeit
> Fully- steht zum Verkauf




ja so ist das wenn man nur dray Bayks hat.......


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

ist halt Saure Gurken Zayt.
Wenn die Wirtschaftskrise dann irgendwann mal vorbei ist.....
hab ich auch wieder was für den Forest.
Oder wenn die Sauerei vorüber ist dann bin ich auch dabbay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Ok. Dann bis Juli


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

lieber Schickoto you


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

...das waren heute fast mehr Gemsen als Kilometer....10 Mann...die sich nach und nach reduzierten........und fette 25 km..knapp 600 hm  ..incl. Hasenpfad...ja wir habens tatsächlich noch getan...und alles in 3,5 h ....im Sommer in der halben Zeit fahrbar....aber was solls....das Wetter können wir nicht ändern...nur die Berayfung .....habe nach 2 Touren..ca. 60 km und davon max 5 km Straße schon an jedem Rayfen 5-6 Spaykes verloren...da bin ich ayn wenig enttäuscht....bei den teuren Dingern...!!!....ist das normal ??hat da jemand Erfahrung??oder sollte ich reklamieren ??...gebt mal euren Senf dazu ab....aber bitte nur die, die Ahnung haben....kayn ComedyClub...das kann ich selbst....also die Experten nach vorn...


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hoffe , ihr hatte ne schöne Tour.
> 
> Bei mir hatte sich das Fragezeichen von gestern/der letzten Tage gemeldet. Zusammmen mit dem Abflug auf der Anreise, der Unsicherheit auf Eis wollte ich eure Gruppe nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen.
> 
> ...



...Nix für Ungut.......bis nächsten Samstag...schade das die Spaykes weg sind.....aber ansonsten sind die Teile wirklich super...gibt wirklich mehr Sicherheit bei Ays und festem Schnee...

Und unsere neue Gemse Robi81 hat sich super ayngerayht.......jederzayt willkommen...

Ich hoffe das alle wohl und unversehrt zuhause angekommen sind.

Schönen Abend noch.....herrrrrlischschsch.....der Kamin brennt schon...


----------



## robi81 (16. Januar 2010)

Hier meldet sich der Neuzugang! War eine snowige Angelegenheit aber verdammt gut!!! Einen gewissen Flow habe ich auch mit bekommen...habe sogar den Hasenpfad im Schnee kennen gelernt.
@T-Brex, ich würde die Dinger reklamieren. Bei den Preis sollten sie schon länger halten und gerade bei der heutigen Strecke, wo fast kein Asphalt dabei war! Hast zwar das ab und draufziehen der Mäntel...aber das würde es mir Wert sein!!!

P.S. Mein Energiehaushalt hat sich nach 1kg Nudeln wieder normalisiert...

@all, schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

habe auch 45km auf Asphalt.Allerduíngs keinen einzigen Nagel verloren
Abba kalt wars schon.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

ja,wenn ihr eh nur geschoben habt,dann hätt ich auch ohne Spayks hangschieben können.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

vielleicht beim näxten Male.


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Januar 2010)

Habe die Bilder von heute bereits auf der HP, auch die neue Gemse ist schon dort zu finden


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die Tour heute war für mich ein Massaker.
Falsche Bereifung und man kommt nicht voran in dem tiefen Schnee.
Habe bestimmt die doppelte Menge an Kalorien verbraucht und meine Nerven strapaziert.
Habe die Fahrt nach Koblenz wirklich genossen

@Robi81-Du hast ein PN (DX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (16. Januar 2010)

Tolle Bilder Tom!
Ich weiss jetzt auch warum Tosche seine Spikes verliert,
weil die Reifen nur für max. 80kg Zugelassen sind und Tosche DEUTLICH drüber liegt!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

vllt haben die sich nach innen gedrückt?
@tosche
mach,  dei Reifen doch mal runter ,die Nippel liegen bestimmt drin.

@hanghochschieber
hör mir bloß auf mit Grube schaufeln.
Ich hab da noch Dreck von der letzten Grube liegen.Müsli hatte mir geraten,ich soll noch ein Loch buddeln und den Dreck vom 1. Loch dann da herein schaufeln.
Und??
Schlaumeier!! Kein Wunder das der da in Bärliehn ist.
Es funktioniert nicht! Ich hab alles versucht.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .incl. Hasenpfad...ja wir habens tatsächlich noch getan...



seid  also meiner Spur gefolgt, hab sie extra 2Std. vorher gelget damit ihr euch nicht verfahrt


bin heut nur knapp 2 Std. und 12 Km gefahren und davon ca. 7 km geschoben

mir reichts - ich fahr erst wieder wenn das Zeuch wech is!!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das war heute schon richtig heftig im hohen Pulverschnee ging nichts mehr.
> Durch die ganze schieberei haben sich meine Füßlinge schön durchgescheuert.



Warum ziehst du die Schuhe nicht über die Füßlinge?
Zwölfender passt gut zum Rotwild


----------



## T-Brex (16. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Glaub ich Dir!
> Die Füßlinge sind als einziges noch nicht von Zwölfender.
> Im nächsten Winter dann auch mit Zwölfender auch an den Füßen.




Der Zwölfender Heiko hat noch was mit uns vor.....

bleibt mal ganz ruhig....er wird sich melden.....


----------



## flyfisher (16. Januar 2010)

War heute ohne Spikes in Kirburg (SC UNnau) unterwegs:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BCN-PmfBrw"]YouTube- Nik day 2 real snow / echter Schnee[/ame]

danach war dann Schluss mit Schuss...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCxapHnFJxg"]YouTube- Nik day 2 real snow/ echter Schnee "Crash"[/ame]

Abgesehn davon... wohne ich ab Februar in Bad Honnef und werde daher wohl erstmal eher das Siebengebirge befahren. Vielleicht komme ich dann auch wieder auf nen (Bike-Konditions-)Level um bei Euch mithalten zu können UND schaffe es noch nen Samstagnachmittag frei zu machen. Wird wohl leider erst wieder in kurzen Hosen.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

hoffentlich hat der kleene sich nicht verletzt.
Und du mußt schon wieder ausziehen?
Tja,diese Mietnomaden werden immer schneller enttarnt.
Nimmste denn wenigstens unsere Plane mit?


----------



## flyfisher (16. Januar 2010)

Der Kleine ist heil und wieder fröhlich über die Sofas gesprungen.
Morgen fahren wir wieder!!

Die Plane kommt natürlich mit - ist doch so vielseitig zu gebrauchen;-()

Der Vermieter wollte uns langsam raus haben - (war für den Zeitraum so angesagt, war aber nicht sehr sicher) - gibt aber keinen Ärger.

Nächstes Jahr ist Schulanfang und da uns die Grundschule hier nicht gerade anspricht und meine großen Kinder hier jetzt auch nicht mehr zur Schule gehen sondern in Neuwied (eine andere Geschichte, für die "Wissenden"), bot sich Bad Honnef bzw. solch ein Bonner Vorort an.
Ins Rhein-Main Gebiet will ich nicht mehr und die Location erscheint mit Siebengebirge, Rhein und Bonn (die beste Kombination im mittleren Rheintal und im weiten Umkreis, für mich) sowie einer Schulauswahl, die uns gut gefällt, als gute Alternative zu jetzt.

Ist ja auch nicht aus der Welt...


----------



## T-Brex (17. Januar 2010)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Der Kleine ist heil und wieder fröhlich über die Sofas gesprungen.
> Morgen fahren wir wieder!!
> 
> Die Plane kommt natürlich mit - ist doch so vielseitig zu gebrauchen;-()
> ...



Hallo, heute schlafen die Jungs bei uns, deswegen komme ich jetze nochmal an die Kiste.....

@ Thomas:  ich hätte dich am liebsten jeden Samstag dabei  !!!!
aber wenn du schon so rar bist, dann ist das Siebengebierge gar nicht so schlecht...wenn du da Fuß gefaßt hast, dann können wir doch dort auch eine schöne Tour im Sommer fahren....4-5 h ....50-60 km und viele HM....mit allen 7 Giplfeln...oder 2 Touren...um allle Gipfel einzupacken....und wenn du dann auch noch 1-2 mal "rüberkommst"....dannn haben wir wenigstens 4xsoviel voneinander wie letztes Jahr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robi81 (17. Januar 2010)

Guten morgään.

Mich hatte gestern jemand nach der Kind Shock gefragt und ich habe diese bei Ebay wieder endteckt. Ist vom gleichem Anbieter aber mittlerweile 10 Euro teurer...ich schätze das es die alte Version ist aber da die Funktion nicht weiter verändert wurde, ist es relativ.
Link:http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...ze+I+900+31,6/400mm&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Werde nun frische Brötchen holen fahren...natürlich bei dem Wetter mit dem Bike!!!!!!

"Q: How is mountain climbing like receiving oral sex from Whoopi Goldberg ?
A: You should never ever look down !"


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch hier im Forum!


----------



## carboni1 (17. Januar 2010)

Komm ich jetzt ins Fernseh?


----------



## carboni1 (17. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal Nackt biken gehen damit kommen wir auf jedenfall in die Zeitung und eventuell auch ins Fernseh(Big Brother) und wir hätten auch genug Sponsoren!


----------



## T-Brex (19. Januar 2010)

morgen  wieder   1700h Schloß Sayn ...Nightride....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (20. Januar 2010)

Ne gesehen noch nicht, aber schon von zwei Leuten drauf angesprochen worden!!
RZ Rocks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...lass uns Fussball spielen!
> Da gibt es einen Zeugwart, Platzwart, Kassenwart, Torwart und Balljunge alles in Junior und Seniorausführung.
> 
> ...die einen spielen, die anderen bezahlen das!


 
Hallo Leutz,

Du Müsli ich könnte da zwar ayniges an Tipps baysteuern, aber könnte ja wie jetzt verletzungsbedingt auch dann wieder nicht dabbay sayn. Hab doch hier stricktes Fußballverbot. Muß dann de Trainer machen... und wer will das schon?
Und Torwart war ich schließlich auch lang genug.

Will doch endlich mal wieder draußen fahren ... mit euch

... kommt die Schneeschmelze langsam unten im Tal an ?

Grüße an all
Olli


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt kämpfe ich schon den ganzen Abend mit dem Bike-Schaynwerfer von DealExtreme.
> Mein PayPal Konto wird für die Zahlung nicht anerkannt.
> 
> Bestellt noch jemand dort?
> Und ordert mir eine mit?



Wenn es bei Dir nicht klappt,dann bestelle ich Dir eine.
Kein Problem.
Du hast eine PN


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,
meine 2-te Lampe (HK)wurde gerade ausgeliefert.Ohne Zoll und per Einschreiben.Es hat seit der Bestellung knappe 3 Monate gedauert
Es ist die  3 Modi Lampe und wird schön auf dem Helm platziert.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das hat ja gut weggetaut...da können wir morgen ein schönes Toürchen machen.....wie immer bitte recht zahlraych:



*um Ayn in Sayn sayn*


----------



## ww-ck (22. Januar 2010)

meinereiner auch nicht dabei. Noch zuviel Eis im Wald. Werde mein Training auf die Straße verlegen. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @all: also ichnixmorgensaynumayninsayn
> 
> Bin immer noch sturz- und schneegeschädigt
> Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour!
> ...



schade..gute Besserung......und die Zehwärmer.....wollte schon die Dinger übernehmen, meine gehen schon zur Neige....

*Bestellt noch jemand mit ???
*


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> meinereiner auch nicht dabei. Noch zuviel Eis im Wald. Werde mein Training auf die Straße verlegen. Euch viel Spass.




*ist doch kayn Problem im Wald mit Spayks !!!!*


----------



## T-Brex (22. Januar 2010)

...ich kann mich noch an Winter erinnern, da war das gleiche Wetter wie zur Zeit, da sind wir mit SÄndy die Puderbacher Land Tour gefahren....der wwck hat seinen Einstand gegeben....es war rutschig...keiner ist gestürzt...alle hatten Spaß....die Tour und das Wetter haben sich nicht verändert.........Schade.....ich würde die Tour gerne im Winter nochmal fahren....ist  im Sommer viel zu kurz....


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Januar 2010)

Laut BILD soll es morgen bis zu -20°C kalt werden ...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  habe heute noch eine lockere 60minütige GA1 Trainingsrunde gefahren. Werde morgen ebenfalls nochmal auf der Ebene eine kleinere Trainigseinheit absolvieren.   Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour !!!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (22. Januar 2010)

mich auch nix um ayn in sayn 
viel spaß dem rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...ich kann mich noch an Winter erinnern, da war das gleiche Wetter wie zur Zeit, da sind wir mit SÄndy die Puderbacher Land Tour gefahren....der wwck hat seinen Einstand gegeben....es war rutschig...keiner ist gestürzt...alle hatten Spaß....die Tour und das Wetter haben sich nicht verändert.........Schade.....ich würde die Tour gerne im Winter nochmal fahren....ist  im Sommer viel zu kurz....



im Sommer ist "kurz" angesagt.
Wir können die Runde abba auch 2x,oder 3x oder....xx fahren.
Ich finde es auch z.Zt sehr gefährlich im Wald zu fahren.Hier hat es heute tagsüber getaut und nun friert es wieder.Abba soll ich mir deswegen Spayks zulegen?
Nööö. Ich bin schließlich auch über 80kg und da fliegen die Spayks einer nach dem anderen raus.(Hab ich hier im Fred gelesen)
Ich kann die paar Tage,Wochen noch warten bis das Wetter bzw. der Wald wieder in Ordnung ist.
@tosche
was spricht denn dagegen wenn mal 2-5 Samstage auf der Straße gefahren wird? Würde dir auch zugute kommen.Klar macht das andere mehr Spaß wenn man das schieben von Waldkilometer vergisst.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

werde morgen auch nicht in Sayn fahren.
Es liegt bestimmt noch Schnee im Wald und wie der SÄndy sagt ,kann es nach der kalten Nacht ein paar vereiste Stellen geben.
Da fahre ich lieber Strasse auf meinen Semi-Slicks


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde morgen auch nicht in Sayn fahren.
> Es liegt bestimmt noch Schnee im Wald und wie der SÄndy sagt ,kann es nach der kalten Nacht ein paar vereiste Stellen geben.
> Da fahre ich lieber Strasse auf meinen Semi-Slicks



@all
wenn morgen niemand mit dem tosche in den Wald will,dann kriege ich wieder ganz schön mägga vom t-brex.Ich bin dann der Kwärulant.Was issn mit Burgfräulayn?

*Also,für ne Asphalt-Lutsch-Party morgen würde ich auch nach Sayn kommen.*
Voraussetzung:trocken von oben.


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Januar 2010)

Ja ja,

zum Asphalt lutschen würde ich auch nach Sayn kommen,
oder mit dem Rad aus KO anreisen.

Schaue  morgen noch mal im Forum nach,
ob noch jemand mitkommen würde.


----------



## ww-ck (23. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @all
> wenn morgen niemand mit dem tosche in den Wald will,dann kriege ich wieder ganz schön mägga vom t-brex.Ich bin dann der Kwärulant.Was issn mit Burgfräulayn?
> 
> *Also,für ne Asphalt-Lutsch-Party morgen würde ich auch nach Sayn kommen.*
> Voraussetzung:trocken von oben.


Wäre auch bei einer Asphalttour dabei. Vielleicht Richtung Sayntal oder Wiedtal oder Rhein oder Mosel oder so.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2010)

........na ihr Strategen.........wie isses denn hiermit:

Alle kommen um Ayn ans Schloß...jeder so wie er mag....und wenn dann nachher entweder alle im Wald oder alle auf der Straße oder eine Gruppe Wald, eine Gruppe Straße...ggf. mit Treffpunkt irgendwo....
....aber halt erstmal allemann zusammen um ayn treffen...
.....denn biken werden wir doch alle sowieso....oder ?????


----------



## ww-ck (23. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ........na ihr Strategen.........wie isses denn hiermit:
> 
> Alle kommen um Ayn ans Schloß...jeder so wie er mag....und wenn dann nachher entweder alle im Wald oder alle auf der Straße oder eine Gruppe Wald, eine Gruppe Straße...ggf. mit Treffpunkt irgendwo....
> ....aber halt erstmal allemann zusammen um ayn treffen...
> .....denn biken werden wir doch alle sowieso....oder ?????


Bin dann um eins in Sayn. Komme mit dem Rennrad. Werde dann auch weiter Straße fahren.
Andy - bist du dabei? Um zwölf in Dierdorf, alter Treffpunkt?
Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (23. Januar 2010)

Morgään,
hier bei euch Mädels ist ja schon was los.........
Würde heute auch gerne fahren aber dann im Wald!
Sollten alle Strasse fahren, werde ich zuhause bleiben.
Vielleicht mal melden wer noch lieber in den Wald will.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2010)

...also ich bin erst mal mit Spikes am Schloß...also Wald...falls ich der einzige sein sollte, müßte ich im Keller nachschauen ob da noch was anderes verfügbar ist.......wenn die Straßenfahrer alle mit RR kommen, kann ich das eh vergessen....ich dachte mit dem MTB aufa Straße...??...


Wenns zwei Gruppen geben sollte:

Treffen nach 3 h also ca. 1600 h im  Brauhaus Bendorf im Wenigerbachtal auf ein gemeinsames Abschlußweizen ??...das wäre doch mal schön....damit alle wissen wo das ist, würden wir dahin zuerst alle gemeinsam fahren, um uns nach der Tour dort für ein halbes Stündchen zu treffen........ist das was ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (23. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee, vielleicht sollten sich mal alle melden die auch in den Wald wollen?


----------



## ww-ck (23. Januar 2010)

taucht. Können wir nachher besprechen. Wir werden natürlich, wie bei den Gemsen üblich, dat Tempo so wählen, dass alle Spass ham.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

na dann,
ich bin um ayn in Sayn abba mit Mountainbike nur für Asphalt und ohne Licht.
@wwck
ich nix Dierdorf


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

3h Tour über Straße ist gut.Sind dann irgendwas um 60 km.Welche Richtung?
Lohnt Mosel?
Wir sollten abba da unten im Tal bleiben,da sind die °C bestimmt angenehmer.
Hier in Steimel sind es jetzt -3,5° trocken.
Sayn -1° ??


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Januar 2010)

Morgen zusammen ich fahre im Wald,Straße ist mir zu stinkig,langweilig und zu kalt!
Ich fahre jetzt los bis gleich!


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
muss heute sogar die Strassentour absagen.
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (23. Januar 2010)

Freu, Freu ...

Der Ändy hat sehr recht mit de Temperaturen, denn ...

... der Olli war heute  morgen draußen biken !!!

Man was ne Wohltat. Mayn erster Ausritt mit neuen Klamotten an der frischen Luft. Un die war ganzschön kalt. Die Klamotten (Weiß) halten aber gut warm gegen den Wind. Der zieht nämlich hier oben gut übers Land. 

Viel Spaß baym zwaygetaylten Gruppenausflug


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

sehr schön olli,das wird schon wieder.

der wwck und ich waren dann auch alleine heut.Den anderen war es zu kalt,stinkig,schnell,...usw. und haben sich in den Wald verpisst.Weicheier!!!
Chris und ich sind dann vom Schloß zu dieser Spilunke Brauhaus,wieder zurück durchs Sayntal bis Selters und wieder zum Schloß zurück.
56km 2:18h und schnugggggelig warm.Wir haben ca. 10-15 Biker getroffen.
U.a. waren da in Isenburg ein paar Mtb ler,ich glaube 4 waren es.Sah nach einem Treff aus.Weiß einer was?
Muß so gegen 13:45-1400Uhr gewesen sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

und was habe ich mich heute erschrocken als die mit ihren Spayks eingelaufen sind.Die machen ja einen Radau auf der Straße.Ich dachte erst das da ein Leo2 einmarschiert.
Dafür braucht man bestimmt nen Waffenschein.Ich habe dann noch 2Hunde das Leben gerettet.Ich konnte sie gerade noch verscheuchen bevor der Tosche die durch den Steaker geschickt hätte.


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Januar 2010)

Habe heute morgen bereits meine GA1 Einheit gefahren. 60min locker Kondition aufbauen am Rheinradweg, damit ich bald *neben* dem Sandy zum Köppel rauffahren kann und endlich mein Autogramm von Ihm bekomme.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

das wird abba auch Zeit für dich!!
Wer weiß wielange ich noch Rad fahre.Ich bin immerhin schon Ü30


----------



## T-Brex (23. Januar 2010)

na das freut einen doch zu hören, daß ihr beim Asphaltlutschen Spaß hattet. 

Wir sind knapp 40 km mit gut 850 hm im Wald unterwegs gewesen !!!
Da hättet ihr gut mitfahren können !!
Einige Passagen waren geradezu gemacht für die ICEspiker...aber es ging auch ohne...niemand ist gestürzt...mit Spikes gings aber besser...aber der überwiegende Streckenteil war aber normal befahrbar.....und gänzlich ohne Schiebepassagen...der Tiefschnee war einfach wech....

Neben euch ZweiDrei haben wir Fünf noch den HG, den Tschabarello, Herbert und den Müsli...alle ohne Bike...in Valla getroffen...
Alles in Allem mit und ohne Bike also heute eine stattliche Zahl von 12 Gemsen auf verschiedenen Pfaden unterwegs....

Sayn-Brauhaus-Großbachtal-Wüstenhof-Russepädche-Mallendar-Urbar-Simmern-Neuhäusel-Simmern-BergSion-Valla-Meerbach-Langeberg-Hohlweg-Großbachtal-Sayn.....40 km 850 hm


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Januar 2010)

Habe auch geschafft eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Es ging am Rhein entlang Richtung St.Goar (62 Km in 2,5 Std).
Es war aber recht frisch,da ich hin gegen den Wind gefahren bin
und der hat verloren

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja Eiszeit im Forum....liegt es an WETTEN DASS...? oder warum schreibt hier heute Abend keiner?

Naja....dann geh' ich jetzt wieder Gottschalk gucken.....

Gibt es eigentlich Fotos vom heutigen Treffen????


----------



## Flo17 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr Gemsen,

unter folgendem link findet ihr ein video aus der winterlichen brex.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6771442&posted=1#post6771442

Grüsse


----------



## carboni1 (24. Januar 2010)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Gemsen,
> 
> unter folgendem link findet ihr ein video aus der winterlichen brex.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Flo Du (Ihr Solltet) öfters mal mitfahren! 
Sieht aus als wäre der Kaiserstuhl jetzt etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Januar 2010)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Gemsen,
> 
> unter folgendem link findet ihr ein video aus der winterlichen brex.
> 
> ...



schönes Video...warst Du alleine und hast die Cam immer vorher irgendwo positioniert? Gut gemacht!


----------



## carboni1 (24. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten dieses Jahr Samstags mal mehr TRAILS einbauen!
Dann klappts auch mit den Spitzkehren!


----------



## Flo17 (24. Januar 2010)

Video ist komplett selbst gefilmt daher nur statische Perspektiven.
Kamer ist eine ganz normale tz4 von Panasonic, hab Sie mit einem go-pad Stativ ausgerüstet.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal in der Brex.

Gruss Flo


----------



## carboni1 (24. Januar 2010)

Dann sieh mal zu das Du Mittwochs um 17 Uhr oder Samstags um 13 Uhr mal da bist!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Januar 2010)

War heute morgen 3 Std meine Spuren im jungfräulichen Schnee ziehen.
Nach einer dreistündigen Wanderung mit meiner Frau entdeckte ich gestern einen fahrbaren Singletrail auf dem Reinhöhenweg den ich heute unter meine Spikes nahm. Fahrbar trotz Hinweisschild "Wegstrecke ist teils felsig und steil abfallend."
Heute abend noch zwei Std Judotraining damit ich die anderen Knochen auch noch spüre,so genug gestrunzt.
Bis bald, im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht mal nähere Angaben wo der Trail sein soll?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (25. Januar 2010)

> Hinweisschild "Wegstrecke ist teils felsig und steil abfallend."



ist nicht zufällig der Weg vom  Köppel (Schwanenteich) runter ? 

der wär auch was fürn Flo - aber ich glaub der kennt den auch schon.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Januar 2010)

Hey Dirk,
Jens kennt den Trail bestimmt auch,
fahr einfach den Rheinhöhenweg ab dann findest du meine Spur


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> ist nicht zufällig der Weg vom Köppel (Schwanenteich) runter ?
> 
> Köppel liegt im WW- Schwanenteich liegt in Oberbieber??????????
> das hört sich an als ob einer den Königsbachtrail in Bendorf gefahren ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hey Dirk,
> Jens kennt den Trail bestimmt auch,
> fahr einfach den Rheinhöhenweg ab dann findest du meine Spur


 
Jetzt wo Du bewiesen hast das man vereiste Spitzkehren mit Spikes auch im Winter fahren kann bist Du nicht mehr zu bremsen!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Fiddlehaed schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist nicht zufällig der Weg vom Köppel (Schwanenteich) runter ?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (25. Januar 2010)

Göbbels gibs wie Sand am Meer - und Leuchtürme am alpduett


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

hey,
bisher nur den Kojak in 1.35.
Geht ab wie hangi.Sieht nur nicht so gut aus aufm Mtb.
Außerdem verändert sich der Radumfang enorm.
Z.ZT.fahre ich alles was ich im Gelände wegen Verschleiß nicht mehr brauchen kann.Zum trainieren reichts allemal.
Schau mal ob du was in 1.9 bekommst.
Furios Fred rollt auch sehr gut und ist leicht.Bekommst abba schnell nen Bremsplatten oder nen Platten durch einen spitzen Stein.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Wo für bauchst Du die Reifen, Schnee oder Strasse?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

für jetzt auffe Straße reicht der doch dicke.Ich habe im mom auch Smart Sam in Draht drauf.
und nen abgefahrenen Geax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Hatte mal den Race King von Conti als UST, leicht , schnell und auf nassen Wurzeln viel Grip!


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Januar 2010)

Entschuldigung , dass ich so hereinplatze

aber ich fahre auf der Strasse den Furious Fred 2.0.Er rollt sehr gut und der Pannenschutz ist auf jedem Fall besser als bei einem Slick.Dazu habe ich eine RR-Kassette montiert (11-21),die einen guten Gangauswahl ermöglicht,vor allem beim Gegenwind.


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Januar 2010)

Ob schmal oder breit,egal.Alles eine Frage des Fahrstils.
Mit breitem Reifen kann man nicht nur die Ausdauer aber auch die Kraft trainieren,oder?


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Suchst Du Reifen fürs RR, MTB oder fürs Trekkingrad?


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist wie wenn ein Kunde in Deinen Laden kommt und sagt zu dir ich esse kein Rindfl. mehr wegen BSE und will 1kg gemischtes Hackfl. haben!
Nein im Ernst willst Du diese dünnen dinger aufs Rad schrauben........
und weshalb um schneller sein zu können


----------



## wilde_kerle (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

wenns mal wieder länger hell ist, bin ich auch wieder mal dabei.

Zur Reifenwahl auffe Piste. Ich bevorzuge schnelle Geländerayfen, die ordentlich Lärm machen. z.B. RORO, RaRa oder auch NoNi. Ist doch ein super Feeling im Geländetrim auf der Strasse die Rennradler wegzupusten.
Musste an der Mosel schon manch einer erleben 

Bis dann mal
Gruß vom Kühlturm


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

War heute schon jemand mit dem MTB im Wald und weis ob alles fahrbar ist?


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> 
> wenns mal wieder länger hell ist, bin ich auch wieder mal dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Bin Deiner Meinung, es ist doch schon länger hell worauf warten......?


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi
> Denn Spaß müsste man mal Sonntags mit ein paar/vielen Brexen an der Mosel machen


 Naja ein MTB mit weinger als 10cm Federweg gilt bei mir als RR


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Entschuldigung , dass ich so hereinplatze
> 
> aber ich fahre auf der Strasse den Furious Fred 2.0.Er rollt sehr gut und der Pannenschutz ist auf jedem Fall besser als bei einem Slick.



das kann man so pauschal auch wieder nicht stehen lassen.
Ich fahre den Kojak in 1.35 mit 4.5bar (nicht für jede Felge ok).
Den hab ich bei Rollsplitt noch nicht platt gefahren.Aber ich weiß vom Gegenteil mit FuriosFred.
Aber dafür ist er bei Nässe wesentlich besser.
@hangi
wenn du schmale Reifen holst,denke an passende Schläuche

Kojak in 1.35 wiegt 295gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi
> Denn Spaß müsste man mal Sonntags mit ein paar/vielen Brexen an der Mosel machen



die RTF`s beginnen irgendwann im März.
Kaum ein RR der z.ZT zu sehen ist wird sich auf so eine Spielerei einlassen.
Die fahren stur GA .
Macht ja auch Sinn.

@wwck
bin morgen 19:30 in Dierdorf am Start.
Hoffentlich stehen die Räder nicht draußen.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne nur zwei Leute von der RTF und beide sind sehr Flott unterwegs!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur zwei Leute von der RTF und beide sind sehr Flott unterwegs!



RTF = Veranstaltung *R*ad *T*ouristik *F*ahrt auf Straße
CTF = Veranstaltung *C*ountry *T*ouristik *F*ahrt auch Gelände 
beide ausgeschildert


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

heute hat carboni abba viel gelernt.
-Köppel in Oberbieber
-was ist ne RTF
und BonusTrack 
-was ist CTF


gute Nacht


----------



## ww-ck (26. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die RTF`s beginnen irgendwann im März.
> Kaum ein RR der z.ZT zu sehen ist wird sich auf so eine Spielerei einlassen.
> Die fahren stur GA .
> Macht ja auch Sinn.
> ...



Moin, Moin,

bin ab 18.00 Uhr zugange. Lasse dein Rad extra raustragen, nur für dich. Werde ich auch selber helfen. Also warm anziehen. Presse ist benachrichtigt.
c.u. Christian


----------



## ww-ck (26. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Nachtbiken im Schnee?
> Mit Schrottpresse?
> 
> Oder werden die Hexenprozesse wieder durchgeführt


Hallo Tom,
kennst du nicht die legendären westerwälder Nightrides mit Blutzoll?
Genialer Spass.


----------



## xmichelx (26. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich habe mal was Neues ausprobiert:
 Mapmyride

Hintergrund: man zeichnet seine Touren mit einer App auf und läd diese Tour auf "mapmyride" hoch.
Funktioniert mit iPhone, Backberry und WindowsMobile; Import auch für Garmin.

Als Gruppe kann man sich so untereinder über Touren etc. informieren und austauschen.

Ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. Januar 2010)

3  Std im Wald abgespult, -5 Grad an der Christians-Hütte,
macht richtig Spass mit den Spikes,soweit im Wald alles Fahrbar!
An Tosche: alle 722 Spikes vollständig in den Reifen!
Die nächsten zwei Tage Laufeinheiten mit Workout,freitags Judotraining
Samstag um ayn in Sayn!
Bis bald,im Wald!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Januar 2010)

Morgen wieder *Mittwochs Nightride ab Schloß Sayn 1700 h* für ein 2 h Toürchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_b (27. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wann haste die geschraubt?
> 
> Muß ich mal live sehen!
> Wie siehts die Tage aus?



Die habe ich vor etwa 2 Wochen geschraubt. 280 Schrauben vorne und 210 hinten. Fahren sich super.

Am Donnerstag wollte ich vielleicht noch mal fahren. Vielleicht ein integrierter Ice- und Night-Ride


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Victor,
nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!
Bis bald, im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (27. Januar 2010)

Da ich keine Spikes habe, finde ich es gewagt heute Fahrrad zu fahren! Da aber ab morgen mit SEHR VIEL SCHNEE zu rechnen ist, wird es unmöglich sein, überhaupt noch biken gehen zu können! Deshalb wäre auch gleichzeitig heute die letzte Möglichkeit es überhaupt noch zu versuchen, für diese Woche mit dem Bike raus zu kommen!
Wer fährt den heute um 17 Uhr?


----------



## robi81 (27. Januar 2010)

Servus Miteinander,

leider werde ich nicht heute abend dabei sein, mich hat eine echt miese Erkältung erwischt, und fesselt mich an die Couch. 

Für Samstag um ayn an sayn muss ich ebenfalls absagen, da ich mein lang ersehnten Spinning Instructor Course in Wiesbaden bekomme....ich weiß...für die echten Gemse unter uns, ist biken im geschlossen Raum was unvorstellbares aber was will man machen, wenn Frau Holle uns demnächst 1m Schnee bescherrt...
Sturzfreies biken heute abend


----------



## T-Brex (27. Januar 2010)

90 min Angst allein im Wald.....aber schön wars trotzdem...und mit LICHT ...nächsten Mittwoch bitte ich dann wieder um Begleitung....Wald ist anstrengend aber wirklich befahrbar...ich hatte heute *keine* Spikes drauf, weil ich diese bei Schwalbe reklamiert habe...ich werde hier dann mal über den weiteren Verlauf berichten...aber ich denke das so ein renomierter Hersteller sich nicht "lumpen" lassen wird und hier eine kundenfreundliche Lösung anbietet....mehr demnächst


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2010)

haste denen bei Schwalbe gesagt das du mich kennst?
Dann schicken die dir einzelne Spayks zum selbstreindrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Andreas machst du bei den Rotwildleuten mit dem Shirt mit???



nö


----------



## carboni1 (27. Januar 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt was uns das Wetter bis Samstag alles von oben runter gibt. Zur Zeit regnet es ein wenig bei -2,5 Grad.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2010)

ich will das Ghost nur nicht einstauben lassen,damit du es mit ruhigem Gewissen gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r 3000.-â¬ erwerben kannst.Allerdings ohne Rechnung,Garantie,GewÃ¤hrleistung,Feinstaubplakette,ABS und RÃ¼ckgabe abba mit nem  von mir.
Ist das nix?

Da ist sogar ne LX Kurbel dran die hat schon das Gewicht einer XTR Kurbel erreicht


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die Faxen dick.
> 
> Test mit den Elektroschuheinlagen mehr als negativ. Batterien halten bei der Kälte keine 60min!
> 
> ...



Hallo Tom,

wie wäre es damit:
Northwave Celsius J GTX Winterschuh 2010
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...1;pid=58;menuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=0;pgc=394

Sind top Winterschuhe.Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ww-ck (28. Januar 2010)

Hi, fahre auch wie der Rafi die Northwave Winterschuhe. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Zusätzlich habe ich bei dem kalten Wetter noch die Neopren-Überschuhe von Zwölfender drüber. Bis ca. -10°C keine kalten Füße. Ist aber sicher vom einzelnen Empfinden abhängig. Die Wärmepäds habe ich bisher nur einmal - bei der Eiszeitwinterköppeltour - kurz vor Weihnachten gebraucht.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Januar 2010)

dann kannst du mir ja deine abtreten, ich benutze die Mi/Sa....ich brauche dringend Nachschub....!!!....


----------



## carboni1 (28. Januar 2010)

In der Aktuellen Bike ist doch ein Testbericht über Winterschuhe drin!
Uwe und ich fahren mit dem Gaerne Polar, wir sind beide sehr zu frieden!


----------



## ww-ck (28. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> dann kannst du mir ja deine abtreten, ich benutze die Mi/Sa....ich brauche dringend Nachschub....!!!....


Kannste haben. Kein Problem. Bitte kurz melden.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

24h Herthasee Pfingsten 22.-23.05.2010
Anmeldung ist offen
Finden sich einige Gemsen für das Event?
Es kann gestartet werden in Einzel,2er,3er,4er,5er oder 6er Teams und sogar in mixed.
Das muß doch machbar sein.
Beim 4er Team sind das 6std pro Fahrer!!! 
Bei gutem Wetter ist es etwas sogar für die ganze Familie.Da ist ein Badesee,Spielplatz,Sportplatz und ein Kidsrennen.
Sehr schöne Strecke,kein Asphalt.
Super Verpflegung.
Es lohnt sich wirklich.
Der Balu und schnellejugend waren die letzten Male auch dabbay.
Das wäre doch was. 2Tage BrexbachGemsen No Limit!!!


http://singletrail.net/  und dann links auf "Bike A Clock" Klicken


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Tolle Idee da würde ich gerne mitmachen aber wenn im 6er Team da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und nicht weiss wie Fit man sein muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

...herrrrlischschschschsch....

*morgen um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*

Samstagsausritt gut 3 h ...bitte recht zahlraych....


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...herrrrlischschschschsch....
> 
> *morgen um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*
> 
> Samstagsausritt gut 3 h ...bitte recht zahlraych....


 
Zum Schlitten fahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

oder zum "im Schnee schieben"?


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *morgen um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*



Hallo,
kann morgen nicht fahren,da ich Überstunden schieben muss.
Im Moment ist bei uns im Betrieb nichts von der Krise zu spüren
und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 24h Herthasee Pfingsten 22.-23.05.2010



würde gerne auch mitfahren.
Vorausgesetzt man darf mit einem Känjon radeln 
Habe aber keine Ahnung ,wie der Verlauf bei so einem Event ist.
Werde mich demnächst ein Bisschen schlau machen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Also 4er Team oder 6er?
> Wer meldet an?
> Klären müßten wir das dieses Wochenende**!*



Ich glaube , dass wir sogar mit 2 Teams starten könnten.
Habe mir gerade die Website angeschaut....und es könnte ein riesen Spass 
werden


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

Am 23.05 findet auch der Rheinland MTB Cup in Betzdorf 
und das CTF in Ochtendung statt.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

2x6er Teams wäre doch Klasse dann braucht jeder nicht so viel Radeln.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Zum Schlitten fahren?




....Ladyboy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> oder zum "im Schnee schieben"?




.....noch ein Ladyboy.............aber da werden sich doch wohl noch ein paar WinterGemsen einfinden....oder.....???....seid ihr alle infiziert...??....remember last winter..........


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Und konnte man fahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....noch ein Ladyboy.............aber da werden sich doch wohl noch ein paar WinterGemsen einfinden....oder.....???....seid ihr alle infiziert...??....remember last winter..........



Last Winter um diese Zeit hast du krank mit Fieber und Krätze im Bett gelegen.Das weiß ich noch ganz genau.
Komm doch mal hier hoch nach Steimel,kannste Schnee schieben.Hab ich heute schon 4x den Mist weggeräumt.Kommt immer wieder.
Mir vergeht echt die Lust bei der Sauerei zu radeln.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Wieso warste denn eigentlich in Bonn wegen den Schuhen?
Du hast doch auch diese WEISSEN hohen Stiefel mit den Rosshaarsocken oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

Löcher sind alle voll
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Werde jetzt Löcher in die Löcher machen.
Übrigens ist die BAB 61 und A3 morgen für kurze Zeit gesperrt.
Ich hab mir da mal einen BAgger von Rheinbraun übers WE ausgeliehen.
Der wird morgen geliefert.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da sind mir die Absätze zu hoch und das Profil ist abgelaufen


 
Ist das eine von Deinen Verkäuferinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ist das eine von Deinen Verkäuferinen?



.....das ist ein *Verkäufer*  ohne in .....


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....das ist ein *Verkäufer*  ohne in .....



.....der will morgen mit dir Schlitten fahren.....*DU*  sitzt vorn....


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich muss gleich noch mit dem Sohnemann im Kinderwagen und den Hunden raus............jetzt kommts, ich werde gleich beide DX zum Einsatz bringen am Kinderwagen mit Y Adapterkabel und einem Akku, mal sehen wie das ankommt


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,
Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg beim Radeln letzte Woche, wollte ich mich nun auch hier mal wieder blicken lassen!

Hier ist echt voll der Winter ausgebrochen hat heute ca 20cm nochmal draufgeschneit!

                                            ;-) Freu Freu ;-)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? 
Um ayn in Sayn?
Gibt es schon ne Tourplanung? 

Habe auch gehört, das es da unten Regnen soll! 
Wie sieht es aus, kann man fahren?
Sollten dann nur die höhen meiden, weil hier oben geht mim Rad mal gerade garnüchts!

Und ach übrigens eh ich et Vergesse:

@ Tosche: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute zu deinem 57. Geburtstag!
               Wirst wohl auch jedes Jahr älter hä!

               Kannst du mir morgen, wenn gefahren wird und du noch auf Lager hast zwei
               von den tüchern Mitbringen?


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Brexbachgemsen HP los????
> 
> *ZUGRIFF NICHT ERLAUBT*
> 
> Die angeforderte Seite darf nicht angezeigt werden.


 
Ja ist Richtig, gilt aber nur für Dich


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

So bin mal kurz draussen mit der Gruppe und werde gleich Meldung machen.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

jaja....aber natürlich nicht 55 oder 57 sondern 29....haben zumindest heute meine 20 jährigen Kolleginnen geschätzt....also lassen wir es dabei....

*29*


----------



## T-Brex (29. Januar 2010)

und morgen um ayn gehts in den Wald !!



*1300 h in Sayn *


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.

29 Jahre??? Passssst.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> würde gerne auch mitfahren.
> Vorausgesetzt man darf mit einem Känjon radeln
> Habe aber keine Ahnung ,wie der Verlauf bei so einem Event ist.
> Werde mich demnächst ein Bisschen schlau machen.



Rundkurs mit 115hm auf 5,5km,so war es 2009.Optimales Bike ist meiner Meinung nach ein leichtes Fully,obwohl der Sieger auf Carbon HT gewonnen hat.Manche sind sogar mit Starrgabel und Singlespeeder gefahren.Selbstmord.Ich glaube das letztes Jahr sogar 1 Känjon dabbay war.
Für ein 4er Team hat jede Gemse genug Kondition.
Was ist mit michelx? War doch auch am Nürburgring 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tosche,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Torsten,

alles gute zum Geburtstag ....und es ist egal wie alt man ist.
Hauptsache Mann fühlt sich jung


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Rundkurs mit 115hm auf 5,5km,so war es 2009.Für ein 4er Team hat jede Gemse genug Kondition.
> Was ist mit michelx? War doch auch am Nürburgring 2009.




2 "Vierer" müssten machbar sein.Könnte mich auch auf ein "Zweier"
einlassen.Wie oft wechselt man den Fahrer?
Und ist der "Alleingang" wirklich schwer?


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Januar 2010)

Mit der Team Taktik habe ich keine Erfahrung,aber es liegt auch daran was man erreichen will.Wenn man vorne Mitfahren will dann wechselt man jede Runde tagsüber und alle 2 Runden in der Nacht,glaube ich.
Alleine zu fahren ist auch nicht soooo wild ,wenn du dich und deinen Puls etwas unter Kontrolle halten kannst.Es hetzt dich ja keiner.Wenn du mal ne Stunde Pause brauchst ,dann machste die halt.Wenn du in der Nacht schlafen willst,dann fragt kein Mensch danach.Das macht sich nur am Schluß bei der Rundenanzahl bemerkbar.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Nightride mal anders bzw. dem Wetter angepasst mit meinem Sohn 3 Hunden und 2 DX Lampen!


----------



## ww-ck (29. Januar 2010)

Leutz denkt dran wenn ihr morgen fahren wollt, dass durch den nassen Schnee die Gefahr von Schneebruch ziemlich gestiegen ist. Ist sicher nicht so lustig im Wald zu fahren. Vielleicht einen zweiten Helm aufsetzen.
Haben hier in den Highlands gerade Schneefallpause - hoffentlich recht lange. Habe den Hof für heute zum letzten Mal vom Schnee befreit. So langsam wird es eng vom Platz her.
Kann noch jemand Schnee gebrauchen. Ich gebe umsonst ab. Muss nur abgeholt werden.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Wär doch eine Sache für Ebay!


----------



## Focusine (29. Januar 2010)

Haiiiii Toscheeeeeeeeee,

häppie böörsdäiiii tuuu juuuu. Wisch juuu all se best, änd all what juuu want...

LG
vom Rotwilderer und Focusine


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

6er Team würde mir gefallen, mehr Spass weniger fahren!
Emmelshausen welche Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> alles gute zum Geburtstag ....und es ist egal wie alt man ist.
> Hauptsache Mann fühlt sich jung


Auch von mir an dieser Stelle alles Gute


----------



## carboni1 (29. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schinderhannes MTB Superbike
> Ab sofort ist die Anmeldung freigeschaltet!
> Für die ersten bezahlten angemeldeten 300 Teilnehmer gibts wieder ein T-Shirt.
> 
> ...


 
Habe mich auch gerade Angemeldet für die Kurzstrecke!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Habe mich gestern auch angemeldet für die Kurzstrecke in Emmelshausen!


----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2010)

Hey hey....,
alles gute Tosche... Hoffe du bist heute Fitt?? Also ich werd heut dabay sayn.... Hab ihr schon ne idee wie die tour ausseiht?? 

Also ich bin och angemeldet für den Marathon.... :-D


----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2010)

Hmmm..., wollte ich eigentlich mal in angriff nehmen (ein 24StD)....
Aber wenn wollt ih eigentlich allein fahren... Aber ich muss so oder so erstmal gucken wie ich mir das organisiere.... wegen schlafen und verpflegung.... Wann is das event denn??


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Hey hey....,
> alles gute Tosche... Hoffe du bist heute Fitt?? Also ich werd heut dabay sayn.... Hab ihr schon ne idee wie die tour ausseiht??
> 
> Also ich bin och angemeldet für den Marathon.... :-D


 
Und wie kommste nach Bendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2010)

mit dem radel natürlich... 
weiß aber noch nich ob ich strasse oder waldweg faren soll... Warum...??


----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2010)

Der treffpunkt is aber noch der alte 0der??


----------



## Schicko (30. Januar 2010)

En wunderschöne gude möje Tosche un alles gude zum Geburtsdaach!!!!! Nemt Heut sicherheitshalber de Schlitte met!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.....freue mich schon auf 1300 h !!!!

Ich fahre Emmelshausen und Rhens....am Herthasee werde ich ggf. mal Sonntags mit Kind und Kegel als Zuschauer vorbeikommen....

'Aber warum wollen die in E´hausen +19 Ökken Nachmeldegebühr bei der Vorabanmeldung ????....35 is mir ze dürr.....??????.....war das bei euch auch so ausgewiesen ????


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Meine Einfahrt ca.10-15% Steigung hat ca.60cm hohen Schnee und ich weiss noch nicht ob ich raus komme mit dem Auto.


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

...die wollen 16 + 19 = Summe 35 Ökken von mir  ???....ist das ein Sonderpreis extra für mich ???....oder habt ihr das so gebont ??


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Mein Fahrradtransporter, die Einfahrt und aktuelle Strassen zustand!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nu muss ich aber wieder was tun bis später!
> 
> Willste jetzt schon die Theke ausräumen oder die Bude schrubben?


----------



## Focusine (30. Januar 2010)

Huhuuuu,
habt ihr es schon bemerkt: Es hat aufgehört zu schneien!!!!! 

Wir sind hier total eingeschneit...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da steht doch Mara 18 Nachmeldung +3
> Halbmara 17 +3
> Kurz 16 +3
> 
> ...



bei mir steht im Anmeldeformular 16 Grundgebühr und 19 Nachmeldegebühr Gesamt  35 !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

...hab mich trotzdem angemeldet, überweise halt einfach 16 Ökken und fertig.

....heute gibts für die "harten" Gemsen noch ein Schmankerl.... nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, deshalb gibts heute zum Resteverzehr ayn 

*APRÈS-Bike* 

......im Gewölbekeller im stehen....HaBuWeiBi....legga.....


----------



## maik_87 (30. Januar 2010)

:d


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Huhuuuu,
> habt ihr es schon bemerkt: Es hat aufgehört zu schneien!!!!!
> 
> Wir sind hier total eingeschneit...


 
Falsch bei uns schneit es ganz DOLLE, dicke Flocken!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Wer fährt jetzt alles mit?


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Brexbachgemsen
> 
> Herthasee ist gebucht!
> Ich habe ein 6er Team angemeldet!!!



Hallo Hangi,

ich freue mich drauf.
Bräuchte Deine Kt.Daten/am besten per PN oder E-mail /.


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2010)

*6. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike *

werde ich auch fahren.Muss noch überlegen ob 93 oder 67 Marathon.


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Januar 2010)

So wieder daheim in der warmen Stube!

Nach na schönen Runde Radfahren/schieben, habe ich mich noch beim Schneescheppen müd gemacht!

War ne schöne Runde!

@ Hangschieber: Wann ist das denn? Hätte lust in eurem 6er Team mitzufahren, wenn es vom zeitraum passt, das ich bis dahin Fit bin und zeit habe!


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Januar 2010)

Das klingt gut! Reserviere mir dann einen Platz bei euch im Team! Wenn das ok ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

Das waren harte 30 km !!

4 SchneeGemsen 29 km Radfahren 1 km Tiefschneewanderung um Anhausen knapp 800 hm. Für die Jahreszeit topppppp! 
Da haben heute einige Leute ne richtig schöne Schneetour verpaßt!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum MTB RHENS. ISt die Kurzstrecke für einen Rookie (like me) machbar? @Tom: Fahren da nicht auch Deine Mädels?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/563517


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du dort fahren!
> Die Strecke sind meine Mädels ohne Hilfe schon vor 2 Jahren mit 12 und 14 Jahren gefahren!
> Sie sind zwar letzte geworden das war aber egal!
> Und wenn du schon fragst du kannst sie dieses Jahr gerne begleiten dann kann ich ja wieder schnell fahren




ich überleg's mir.... wäre ja mal was....
wie lange braucht man um letzter zu werden? bauen die nicht schon alles ab dann


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Mischbaeck notiert!
> 
> Also noch 1 Platz frei!


 
Ist ja noch lange bis zum Rennen, wird sich schon einer finden.
Wegen Deiner(Unserer) Anmeldung muss ich jetzt eine Wichtige Entscheidung treffen!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ist ja noch lange bis zum Rennen, wird sich schon einer finden.
> Wegen Deiner(Unserer) Anmeldung muss ich jetzt eine Wichtige Entscheidung treffen!



??????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEE, wenn wir mit 6 Mann fahren ist jeder 4 Std.unterwegs!
Entweder gibts ne Raucherpause oder ich muss mit dem S........aufhören!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Urlaub oder nicht Urlaub
> 
> *ABER FAMILIE GEHT VOR!*
> 
> Wenn bis dahin jemand doch noch absagen muß sind die Brexen doch bestimmt in der Lage die Lücke aufzufüllen oder?




Der XmichelX ist doch dort auch am Start....funkt den doch mal an...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEE, wenn wir mit 6 Mann fahren ist jeder 4 Std.unterwegs!
> Entweder gibts ne Raucherpause oder ich muss mit dem S........aufhören!


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

das iss ja mal supi
BrexGemsen im Sixpack.
Dann muß ich mal so langsam mit dem trainieren anfangen.Sind ja nur noch 4 Monate.
Den Ablauf und was da so alles benötigt wird können wir ja noch besprechen.
Gut wäre wenn jemand ein kleines Stromaggregat hat.Fürn Kaffee,Akku laden.... Dann evtl. ein größeres Zelt oder Pavillon,Radständer,Werkzeug.
@Maik
du als Einzelfahrer logga unter die ersten 10 Plätze

Tosche könnte doch gut die Betreuung übernehmen.Schnittchen machen,Getränke mixen,Beine ölen,Räder herrichten,Klamotten trocknen und bügeln,Gesäßcreme auftragen und pudern


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

Wieso Urlaub???
Pfingsten ist immmmmma fray.


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das iss ja mal supi
> BrexGemsen im Sixpack.
> Dann muß ich mal so langsam mit dem trainieren anfangen.Sind ja nur noch 4 Monate.
> Den Ablauf und was da so alles benötigt wird können wir ja noch besprechen.
> ...



Das heißt aber, das du auch fahren musst! Vom Schneescheppen und couchen wird man nicht Fit!


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

das ist wohl wahr bergabimwegsteher.
Abba ich hab noch einen kleinen Vorsprung zu dir.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

heute 23:35 auf RTL  Maulwurf Rene Marek 

unbedingt ansehen.Ihr lacht euch kaputt


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das iss ja mal supi
> 
> Tosche könnte doch gut die Betreuung übernehmen. *Gesäßcreme auftragen und pudern*




Das könnte dir so gefallen du Lustmolch.........für so nen Schwaynkram is der Vatter nicht zu ham.....iggittigittbapfui.....da mußt du in der Ladyboyabteilung nachfragen......ich werde ggf. mit Family Zaungast sayn....ggf......wenn wir dann nicht im Östen sind.....


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni jeder fährt nur 4 Stunden genau!
> Du bists schuld!
> Ein 4er Team wäre bestimmt besser gewesen.



Kein Stress!!
Wenn es dann doch 2  4er Teams o.ä. werden sollten,dann kann man den Peter Lang anmailen und umdisponieren.Die sind sowas von flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ......i...ggf......wenn wir dann nicht im Östen sind.....



das kannste nit machen,alle BrexbachGemsen fahren ausschließlich nur für dich.Du bist der Kapitano,der An...Führer,der dem alle hinterherlaufen und wegfahren,der zu dem alle aufschauen


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

ich geh dann mal Sportschau gucken.Mal sehen wie die Kölner gespielt ham.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Tosche könnte doch gut die Betreuung übernehmen.Schnittchen machen,Getränke mixen,Beine ölen,Räder herrichten,Klamotten trocknen und bügeln,Gesäßcreme auftragen und pudern[/quote]

Nein Tosche nicht der kann den Pausenclown machen
Für die anderen sachen hätte ich gerne 2 Hübsche Frauen


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich würde den Van ausräumen dann krieg ich da max. 4 Räder rein,
damit keins abhaut und hab noch ein 3-4 Mann Zelt!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nein Tosche nicht der kann den Pausenclown machen
> Für die anderen sachen hätte ich gerne 2 Hübsche Frauen


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Tosche kann sich um die Sponsoren kümmern für diesen Event!
Damit es uns an NICHTS fehlt!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Tosche kann sich um die Sponsoren kümmern für diesen Event!
> Damit es uns an NICHTS fehlt!


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das ist wohl wahr bergabimwegsteher.
> Abba ich hab noch einen kleinen Vorsprung zu dir.



Na den solte ich durch den altersvorsprung ja schaffen aufzuholen und wenn net hast de halt auch mal die Nase vorne!

Kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, da durfte ich berghoch net mit dir reden, weil de die Luft zum fahren brauchtest das du net umfällst!

Orginal war der Satz von dir, wenn ich mich richtig erinner "Ich kann jetzt net mit dir reden, ich brauch die Luft" oder so änlich bei dem gehächel hat ja keiner wat verstanden


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mit Deemax Laufrädern und Muddy Mary Reifen fahren oder lieber SLR mit Racing Ralph und muss mein Schatz mit oder kann man auch mit nem Canyon da mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Licht brauchst Du langsam aber sicher nicht mehr! Zum Rennen bringe ich beide DX mit, vielleicht kriegen wir die noch von Andre und Tosche. Rafi hat auch eine, ich denke das reicht! Werde vermutlich mit dem Canyon fahren, muss mir nur noch ein paar Laufräder besorgen und Racing Ralph oder Race King je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Rocket Ron hab ich nicht daran Gedacht aber der wirds wohl.
Laufradsatz soll es der Mavic Crosstrail werden. Wie dringend ist das mit Deiner Lampe?


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hab dem Typ ne Mail geschickt mit meiner Preisvorstellung!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit Deiner Lampe?


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx/add.13525~quantity.1
????????????????


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

1x oder 2x??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Gib mir mal Bitte Deine Email Adresse.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Der Typ hat geantwortet 220 + Versand!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Januar 2010)

Ja mach ich


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Na den solte ich durch den altersvorsprung ja schaffen aufzuholen und wenn net hast de halt auch mal die Nase vorne!
> 
> Kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, da durfte ich berghoch net mit dir reden, weil de die Luft zum fahren brauchtest das du net umfällst!
> 
> Orginal war der Satz von dir, wenn ich mich richtig erinner "Ich kann jetzt net mit dir reden, ich brauch die Luft" oder so änlich bei dem gehächel hat ja keiner wat verstanden



Wir können immer noch nicht nebeneinander den Berg hoch fahren,weil ich dann soooo langsam fahren muß das ich mein Gleichgewicht nicht mehr halten kann.
Du kannst doch bestimmt auch einiges besorgen? Oder geht das nicht mehr?
Messestand oder so .


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

in welchem Zustand sind eigentlich die Straßen am Rhein oder Moselufer nähe Koblenz,Neuwied?
Kann man dort unbesorgt fahren? Liegt dort Schnee?


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Januar 2010)

Hab ja nicht ganz glatte Reifen.
Ob sich das lohnt? Mit dem Auto durch den Schnee bis an den Rhein,dann 2-3 std radeln?
och nöö,wir haben hier gerade -7,8°


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni jeder fährt nur 4 Stunden genau!
> Du bists schuld!
> Ein 4er Team wäre bestimmt besser gewesen.



habe eigentlich gedacht , dass wir doch 2 4er Teams zusammenkriegen,
dann hätten wir auch mehr fahren können


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Rafi hat auch eine, ich denke das reicht! Werde vermutlich mit dem Canyon fahren, muss mir nur noch ein paar Laufräder besorgen und Racing Ralph oder Race King je nach Wetterlage.



mittlerweile hat die Fam.DX Zuwachs bekommen.Verfüge jetzt über 2 Lampen und könnte evtl. noch eine ausleihen


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

Ärsdär


bitte alle an die Anmeldung in E'hausen und Rhens denken:

Sonntag den 30.05.2010

1.: http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10.aspx

und eine Woche später

2.:http://www.mtb-rhens.de/


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> dridda
> 
> 
> @CF-Rafi 2x4er ist noch möglich!
> SÄndy hat das schon erwähnt.




Spannt doch die Jung/NeuGemsen mit ein:

Wilder Willi, Robi81, Spaßbremse, Päddie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

Morgen,

bei uns sind die Radwege entlang des Rheins mit Schnee bedeckt,
da bleibt nur die mentale Vorbereitung daheim.... Ohmmm

Wer will noch dieses Jahr regelmäßig an den CTF's oder Marathons teilnehmen?
Sollten wir stark vertretbar sein , könnte man eine richtige Mannschaft gründen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (31. Januar 2010)

moin 
also nen fahnenmast kann ich besorgen! 
brauchen dann nur ein auto um den fuß zu fixieren!


----------



## xmichelx (31. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Der XmichelX ist doch dort auch am Start....funkt den doch mal an...



Hi,

bei "Bike around the clock" am Herthasee bin ich leider nicht dabei. Diesen Sommer jagt eine Hochzeit die nächste. Da überschneiden sich die Termine.

Aber bei den 24 Std. MTB am Nürburgring bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## xmichelx (31. Januar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ärsdär
> 
> 
> bitte alle an die Anmeldung in E'hausen und Rhens denken:
> ...




Habe mich für Emmelshausen gerade angemeldet. Wird dieses Jahr meine 4. Teilnahme.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei "Bike around the clock" am Herthasee bin ich leider nicht dabei. Diesen Sommer jagt eine Hochzeit die nächste. Da überschneiden sich die Termine.
> 
> Aber bei den 24 Std. MTB am Nürburgring bin ich wieder am Start.





....du warst schneller.....mit dem schrayben als ich.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

*6. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike*

*30.05.2010

habe mich gerade für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet
*


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Januar 2010)

Moin,  also ich hatte es eigentlich für dieses Jahr noch nicht vor - *aber ich habe mich entschlossen *- *beim MTB-RHENS die Kurzstrecke zu fahren.* Da hat man ja dann ein konkretes Ziel vor Augen und kann sein Training darauf ausrichten. Außderdem muss das Gemsen Trikot ja der Welt gezeigt werden !!!  
FREU FREU FREU


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich komm mir vor wie ein Zigeuner, 
am 23.05. 24STD.Rennen
am 30.05. Emmelshausen
am 06.06. Rhens
danach muss ich bestimmt in die REHA


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Kann man sich in Rhens auch Online Anmelden?
Oder wie geht das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (31. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin,

bin auch beim Schinderhannes dabei. Habe mich für die Mittelstrecke gemeldet.
Morgengymnastik an der Natur durchgeführt - Schnee gestapelt. So langsam wird es eng auf unserem Hof.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

Moin, 
und nochmal knapp 10cm mehr Schnee.
Hab abba ne neue Taktik um den Schnee zu vergraben.
Wenn ich die Löcher eckig ausgrabe,dann passt mehr Schnee hinein.
Clever wie ich bin,hab ich dann noch nen Teppich hinein´gelegt.Da kann man noch ne ganze Menge drunter kehren.
Mein Geheimtipp:
Ich lege noch nen 2. Teppich drauf

Wenn dann am Dienstag der neue Schnee geliefert wird,dann werd mir wohl vom hangi nen Cutter ausleihen müssen.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

und nun zu den Terminen

startet doch alle als E-Fahrer,dann braucht ihr euch um das folgende WE keine Gedanken zu machen.
Schinderhannes wollte ich eigentlich auch die M-Strecke fahren,aber ist ja 1 Woche nach Herthasee.
Rhens mit dem Massenstart schreckt mich auch ab.Und am 19. + 20.6. ist schon das 24h in Chemnitz und 7.8. 24h in Duisburg.Werde dann wohl zwischen den 3 Veranstaltungen nur CTF/RTF fahren.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

vor dem 23.05 24 STD.Rennen habe ich die ganze Woche Nachtdienst,
dann könnte ich eigentlich auch am 23 die Nacht übernehmen


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

kannst doch für mich die Nacht fahren


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kannst doch für mich die Nacht fahren



Anderes Team , andere Taktik

Wäre teoretisch und praktisch machbar,dass eine der Nightrider wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

ok, wenn das so ist ,gibts keine guten Tipps mehr von mir.
Außerdem sind dort alle Känjons zum Abschuß freigegeben.
Es gibt sogar ne extra Ergebnisliste für die Abschüsse.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Außerdem sind dort alle Känjons zum Abschuß freigegeben.



habe noch eine andere Wunderwaffe......Top Secret


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

@hangi
kann man Schnee in ne Pelle schieben und einkochen?


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

und noch ein paar Umbauvorschläge:


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

und das ist der Oberhammer


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du den Schnee als Streusalz verkaufen kannst biste fein raus, natürlich nur für Selbstabholer, wennste das schaffs zieh ich den Hut vor Dir!


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

und noch ein Vorschlag für den Rundkurs:


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

und hier im WW gibts nur den guten.
Bio-Schnee


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Mein Traningsplan:
Ab Februar keine Kippen mehr!
Ab März 2x pro Woche Radfahren!
Ab April zusätzlich 1x pro Woche Joggen,
und ab Mai ne Geliebte für die Motivation


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

und zum Schluss (verschprochen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

da sollten abba auch einige 5-6std Einheiten dabbay sayn
und die noch am Stück.Und nicht 1,5std fahren - 3std in den Biergarten - 1,5 std fahren.


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rollendes Kinderarbeitslager mit integrierter Schlafmöglichkeit.
> Was will Mensch mehr und das sogar mit nem Dach überm Kopf und Chauffeur.




Wäre was für 24 STD Rennen......man könnte Alle Gemsen reinstopfen
und den SÄndy als Chauffeur anheuern


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Wäre was für 24 STD Rennen......man könnte Alle Gemsen reinstopfen
> und den SÄndy als Chauffeur anheuern


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

ich muss weg


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Naja ich muss 2x am Tag mit den Hunden raus, zählt das auch als Traningseinheit?


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo ich mit dem Rauchen aufhören möchte, kann es sein das ich vielleicht mal Agressiv bin hier und da
Ich Bitte um Verständnis, alles nur fürs Team


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Januar 2010)

Ohjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Hier ist ganz schön was Los!

Werde mir nun mal die Termine Raussuchen und mich in den nächsten Tagen anmelden!

@ Hangschieber: Wie läuft das mit dem 24 h rennen, du hast doch da gemeldet was bekkomst du denn, nun von mir?

Habe gelesn, das einer seine Lampe verleihen würde diese angebot würde ich gerne annehmen! Habe nämlich keine! Oder muss mir mal eine zulegen!


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich mit dem Rauchen aufhören möchte, kann es sein das ich vielleicht mal Agressiv bin hier und da
> Ich Bitte um Verständnis, alles nur fürs Team



Das ist doch gut! Dann musst du deine Agressionen nur noch in die beine Verlagern!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Kann ich auch meine Physiotherapeutin mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Mischbaeck
> Als Team müssen nur 100 angezahlt werden das lege ich vor.
> Der Rest wird am Veranstaltungstag beglichen pro Starter 40 mit im Paket ist ein T-Shirt und die Verpflegung auf der Strecke.



Ah alles klar! Also wären das im 4er team 65 ökken und im 6er 60ökken?
Gibt es da ne seite, wo man sich infos über strecke und ablauf holen kann?


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Aktueller Wetterbericht:
Schneefall bis Donnerstag, danach Schmuddelwetter.
Am Dienstag soll nochmal ne dicke Ladung Schnee kommen!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 40 pro Starter.
> 
> Ich bezahle quasi das Startgeld für 2,5 Fahrer als Anzahlung.


 
Konnteste den Preis nicht ein wenig drücken......bist doch Metzger


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 40 pro Starter.
> 
> Ich bezahle quasi das Startgeld für 2,5 Fahrer als Anzahlung.



Aja ok verstehe!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich jetzt verstehen 40 fürs 5er team 55 fürs 4er team 60 fürs 3er team..........ich Angelo ich morgen andere baustelle


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Januar 2010)

So bin in Emmelhausen zum Halbmarathon angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn noch Fahrer fehlen bin ich dabei beim 24 Std Rennen in Balduinstein, kenne den Veranstalter von früher bin mehrere MAXC-
TRIAL mitgefahren!
Ist bestimmt eine bessere Veranstaltung als am Nürburgring.
Mit den Anmeldungen für Schinderhannes und Rhens lasse ich mir Zeit da ich an der X-Challenge teilnehmen möchte,abgesehen davon werde 
ich an 10-12 Marathons teilnehmen.
Los gehts am 21.02.10 mit dem Poisonbikecup wer noch ein paar Tempoeinheiten braucht kann sich gerne anmelden!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

wenn der eine oder andere noch etwas trainiert,dann isses sogar ein starker 6er


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch meine Physiotherapeutin mitbringen?



Klar kannst du das.....betreuen wird sie aber uns alle



Für ein 6er Team eine Sexy-Lady


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Mit Uwe im Team sind wir nicht mehr zu schlagen!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Hier ich als Raucher und hier ich als Superprofi!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Wie sagte mal ein Biker:
Eine fremde Frauenhand am Sack wirkt Wunder!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

....wenn noch Fahrer fürs 24 h Rennen fehlen.......:  

Der Wilde Willy (willkais)  ist doch auch pfeilschnell.....mit ihm und Maik87 stehen doch noch 2 schnelle Leute bereit...oder ???....


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

*Und Du machst als Obergemse die Teamleitung!*


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte die Betreuung auch so aussehen:


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte die Betreuung auch so aussehen:




Es ist ein 24 Std RENNEN nicht RAMMELN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Es ist ein 24 Std RENNEN nicht RAMMELN




....Görls Görls Görls.....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> *Und Du machst als Obergemse die Teamleitung!*



...ja klar mit Video Live-Schaltung aus dem Östen....


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich will nicht Rammeln, das kann ich zuhause!
Ich wollte nur das Team zu Bestleistungen treiben!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Januar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mit Uwe im Team sind wir nicht mehr zu schlagen!


 Bitte keine Vorschusslorbeeren der Spass steht im Vordergrund!
Motto: Wie im Porno Vollgas sofort!


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Besoffen im Rennen vom Rad fallen ist auch Blöd


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich dieses Rad für das Rennen holen!?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Spark-Limited-2009-top-zustand-ehrliche-9-15kilo_W0QQitemZ270522599266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item3efc674762


----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Aktuelles


 
*Auf die Kälte folgt Schmuddelwetter*


In den nächsten Tagen setzt Tauwetter ein. Mit der geschlossenen Schneedecke wird es dann erst einmal vorbei sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

macht 2  4er Teams , dann braucht ihr euch um Motivation keine Gedanken machen.
Damen versauen nur alles.
Tosche macht das mit dem pudern und cremen.

Man könnte auch Burgfräulayn fragen.Ist glaub ich auch keine richtige Frau???


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

Team 1
Team 2 
wer schafft mehr Runden.

allerdings müssen beide Teams meine 49 Runden aus 2009 überbieten.
Abba jedes Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Januar 2010)

Beim 6er Team gibt es weniger Stress und mehr Spass und für Anfänger wie mich die das erste mal ein 24STD.Rennen fahren wollen genau das Richtige! Sollte jemand sich unterfordert fühlen kann man nächstes Jahr gerne kleiner Team bilden!


----------



## CF-Rafi (31. Januar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für 2 x 4! Da werden sich ja socher noch welche einfinden.
> @Tom
> Legionäre! heißt das Losungswort.



Da sollten sich noch ein paar freiwillige in eigenen Reihen finden.
Was ist mit Alutzo und Ghostrider?

und wir haben noch jedermenge Zeit um zu trainieren


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

wenn im Team gefahren wird ,dann sollte man überlegen,etwas mitzunehmen um sich warm zu fahren.Vorallem nachts.Ich habe viele Teams gesehen die ne Rolle oder nen Ergo dabbay hatten.Je nach dem was man für Ziele hat.
Balu und seine Truppe hatten 2009 in der letzten Runde auf dem höchsten Punkt der Strecke ein Bier aufgemacht,oder 2,3,4,5??Die fahren nur für den Gaudi.


----------



## sulibats (31. Januar 2010)

Servus miteinander,

wird noch ein Mitfahrer für das 24h Rennen gesucht oder sind schon alle Plätze vergeben?

Grüße an alle Gemsen aus Cottbus
Ben


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

heiho Ben,
das wäre doch ne coole Sache mit dir auf dem 24h Rennen.
Ich glaube schon das da jetzt 2  4er Teams starten werden.
Ich hoffe das bei dir alles ok ist?!
Schnee haste bestimmt auch genug.
Schade das du dich heute erst so spät meldest.Muß jetzt heia machen gehen.
Schau doch morgen nochmal rein.


----------



## sulibats (31. Januar 2010)

Na mit dir kann ich es wohl nicht mehr aufnehmen Andy ;-)

In Cottbus steht noch alles; Schnee haben wir genug, dafür keine Berge  Sonst geht es gut im Osten, aber das MTB fahren fehlt mir.

Werde die Sache mit den 4er Teams im Auge behalten und mich wieder melden. Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Warmfahren?
> Wenn ich mich warm fahre bin ich ja schon fertig bevor ich auf die Strecke gehe.



tja,anderes Team,andere Taktik


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

sulibats schrieb:


> Na mit dir kann ich es wohl nicht mehr aufnehmen Andy ;-)



so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht,die anderen hier sind nur alles Weicheier!!
Ich habe auf Drückerstrecken gut zugelegt,bergauf ist es immer noch ein greul,und abwärts hat sich auch nix geändert.Wenn es technisch wird ist Feierabend.


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht können wir den Maik überreden im Team und nicht alleine zu fahren!


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Warum nicht 1x4er und ein 6er!
> Und es fehlt dann jemand der sich bereit erklärt das Team BrexbachGemsen 2 anzumelden!



Hallo,
wäre auch eine Möglichkeit,dann hätten die , die "just for fun" fahren eine 6er und die "motivierten" eine 4er Manschaft.
Die Anmeldung könnte ich dann übernehmen,sobald sich Alle einnig sind.

mir der Motivation bitte nicht falsch verstehen....gehe davon aus , dass ALLE ein ZIEL vor Augen haben


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

gibt das ne Vereinsmeisterschaft?
Der Tosche kann sich das vor Ort mal anschauen und 2011 organisiert der selbst ein 24h Rennen im Brexbachtal.
Das bringt der fertisch.


was ist eigentlich mit dem brexentosche? Er hält sich die ganze Zeit so dezent im Hintergrund.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

dann braucht man dem Kind nur einen anderen Namen geben und scho pascht dat.
z.B. BrexbachOscar,BrexbachBambi,Der König der Gemsen...
dann bist abba dabbay,hangi?


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Wir sollten nichts Übertreiben! Es kann ja noch passieren das der eine oder andere noch ausfällt! Warum auch immer! Da ich keine Erfahrung mit 24 Std.Rennen habe, möchte ich so weing wie möglich radeln!
4 Std. auf'm Rad krieg ich hoffentlich hin aber 6 Std. weiss ich noch nicht!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Mein Freund würde nur zur Not einspringen falls kurzfristig jemand ausfallen sollte. Wenn will ich auch in den 4 Std. Vollgas geben so gut ich halt kann!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Maik sollte auf jedenfall im Team fahren und nicht Solo!
Ich weiss das Schicko auch schnell ist und hat auch genug Licht mit seiner Betty für die Nachtfahrt!


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Fahrer kommt!
> 
> RAFI bitte noch ein Team anmelden 6er! Ändern kann man immer noch!
> 
> ...




Kein Problem.Du hast eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
ich krieg das mit dem Rennen am Hertasee dieses Jahr nicht hin. Bin noch nicht fit genug. Werde aber dieses Jahr eine Menge trainieren und bin dann nächstes Jahr dabei. Versprochen.
Will neben ein paar Marathons auch einige RTF's fahren um mich fit zu machen.
Hier schneit's übrigens wie Teufel. Muß Morgen in Warendorf einen Lehrgang leiten. Freue mich schon auf die Fahrt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

habe noch ein zweites 6er Team angemeldet- BrexbachGemsen 2
Lege die 100 vor.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

@Hangi   Hast Du bei der Überweisung als Empfäger: MTB-Team Schaumburg e.V. eingetragen?

Hast Du eine Bestätigung mit der Anmeldenummer VOR oder NACH der Überwiesung bekommen?
....Anmeldungen müssen bis zum  06.06.2008 im Internet auf singletrail.net via e-mail erfolgen. Die  Meldung via e-mail ist erst gültig nach Eingang des Startgeldes für das  gesamte Team unter Angabe des Team Namens und der Anmeldenummer gemäß  Bestätigungsmail


----------



## T-Brex (1. Februar 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli, hier ist ja ganz schön was los

schickt doch den "stillen" ghostrider, alutzo usw emails.....vielleicht reagieren die darauf...


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> ich krieg das mit dem Rennen am Hertasee dieses Jahr nicht hin. Bin noch nicht fit genug. Werde aber dieses Jahr eine Menge trainieren und bin dann nächstes Jahr dabei. Versprochen.
> Will neben ein paar Marathons auch einige RTF's fahren um mich fit zu machen.
> Hier schneit's übrigens wie Teufel. Muß Morgen in Warendorf einen Lehrgang leiten. Freue mich schon auf die Fahrt.
> Gruß Christian


 
 Ich dachte es sollte Spass machen, das man auch die Kampfsau mitbringen sollte ist schon klar!
Wenn man erst 1 Jahr lang trainieren muss um Fit genug zu sein für das 24 Std Rennen, überhaupt mitfahren zu können, bin ich wohl fehl am Platz!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Tom verkaufst Du ein Rad von Dir?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Yellowsto...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item1e5a348274


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Rad kann man bestimmt Richtig Gas geben!
Habe eben Schnee gefegt und jetzt liegt da schon wieder 10 cm Neuschne drauf! Morgen soll die doppelte bis dreifache Menge Schnee runter kommen.............oh weih oh weih! Vielleicht sollte ich mal den Kipper vom Schwager holen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

@Hangi    Thread 1409 ? Bitte um Info

Will noch heute das Geld überweisen und die Anmeldung 100% abschliessen


----------



## Focusine (1. Februar 2010)

Bin daaaaahaaaa...
Was'n los??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

auweiaauweia,
24 std im Sattel sind nur die Einzelfahrer
12std die im 2er Team 
6std die im 4 er.
Außer den Einzelfahrer fährt niiiiiemand seine Std am Stück.
Rechnen wir mal 1Runde 5,5km/125hm

z.B.
2erTeam wechselt alle 4Runden   22km/500hm d.h. ca. 1h fahren-1std Pause
4er wechselt alle 2 Runden 11km/250hm d.h 30min fahren - 1,5std Pause
6er wechselt jede Runde 5,5km/125hm d.h. 15min fahren - 1,5std Pause

was brauch ich da an Kondition?
Wer allerdings gewinnen will muß seine Runden absolut Vollgas fahren.
Vorallem die 4er und 6er sind immer die schnellsten auf der Strecke.
Ich habe z.B. 2009 einen 15,7er Schnitt bei 251 km in 16std reine Fahrzeit und 6080hm  gefahren.Das sind 49Runden.Da wurde ich oft von den Teamfahrer überundet.
Schaut euch mal die Erbgebnislisten an.






Jetzt schaut erst mal wer mitfahren will 
dann sagt jeder mit welchen Ambitionen er fahren will,
dann bildet ihr die Teams und zum Schluß
überlegt jedes Team mit welcher Taktik.

sonst gibt das nix mit euch aufgeschreckten Hühner


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hi Andy,

du weisst es bestimmt auch mit der Anmeldung und Überwiesung.
Nicht, dass wir dann in die Röhre gucken!


----------



## Schicko (1. Februar 2010)

Werd ich wohl mal wieder trainieren müssen,falls noch ein Plätzen frei ist,bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Steht auf der Website:

Achtung Reglementänderung 2010!  
    Es gibt nur noch Einzelfahrer und Teams  von 2-maximal 6 Startern.
Das beste Team ist das Team mit den meisten Runden pro Fahrer! 
    Eine Unterteilung in Mixed und Damen team wird es geben!​
also nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen
Der Andy hat es schon sehr ausgiebig erklärt


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jemand vergessen?
> Nur noch *3* Plätze frei!



Ich glaube Du hast deinen Kumpel Michael vergessen??


----------



## ww-ck (1. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Fahr doch ab Mt Baur mittm ICE
> 
> 3:h 21 ab 5:56 Uhr Schneller biste mit dem Auto auch nicht!
> 
> Viktor


Geht leider nicht, da ich Material, Maschinen und Modell zum üben mitnehmen muss. Die ca 500 kg kriege ich nicht unproblematisch im Zug mit, leider.

Kriege den Hertasee auch zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe, leider.
c. u.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Doch dabei unter Schicko


----------



## Schicko (1. Februar 2010)

Klaus Staudt von Klaus&Klaus ist auch dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

so und wenn ihr das alles zusammen habt dann können wir gerne mal 
darüber reden was man mitnehmen kann/soll/muß.
Von Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall der 2.Laufradsatz komplett mit Schlauch,Reifen,Kassette,Bremsscheibe.
Oder 1-2 Laufradsätze fürs Team wobei auf die Größe der Bremsscheibe,Kassette zu achten ist.
Ersatzteile wie Schaltwerk,Schaltauge(Herstellerabhängig),Schuhplatten,Ersatzpedale,Bremsbeläge
Schmier und Reinigungsmittel...
wer es hat evtl.Ersatzbike.
Es wäre doch schade nach z.B.20std wegen einer 8 im Laufrad das Rennenzu beenden und das dann noch mit guten Beinen

Wir beim Mertens Team haben z.b fast die gleichen Komponenten an den Räder,Kassette,Kurbel,Bremsscheiben,Sattel,Lenker....falls einer vorneliegend ne Panne hat wird geschlachtet.Wir haben schon auf der Rennstrecke die Laufräder ausgetauscht.Wenn sein muß..


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht können wir die Strecke mal abfahren.


----------



## kstaudt (1. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir die Strecke mal abfahren.


 
Ich bin auch dabai


----------



## Schicko (1. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir die strecke mal abfahren.


 ich bin dabay!!!!


----------



## kstaudt (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Beim Strecke abfahren?
> Oder in einem der 6er Teams?


 
Strecke abfahren und 6er Team 

Bitte melde mich an


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

So da noch einige jetzt dabei sind würde ich mal Inventur machen TOM!
Ich denke ob trainiert oder nicht, jeder wird so gut er kann fahren!
Das der Spass dabei nicht verloren geht ist doch wohl allen Klar!
Unterm Strich zählt doch nur das TEAM bzw.die BrexbachGemsen
alles kann, nichts muss!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> OK
> Notiert!
> 
> Dabei sind:
> ...


 
Lass das mal so stehen! Sollte jemand ausfallen oder sich noch 2 melden, werden halt 2x4 oder 2x6er Teams gebildet. o haben wir Luft nach oben und unten!


----------



## Schicko (1. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Lass das mal so stehen! Sollte jemand ausfallen oder sich noch 2 melden, werden halt 2x4 oder 2x6er Teams gebildet. o haben wir Luft nach oben und unten!


Oder 1x4 und 1x6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Hab auch noch einen war mal Samstag mit meinem Scott dabei(Tosche weiss wer das ist). Der würde nur mitfahren wenn kurzfristig jemand ausfällt.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir die Strecke mal abfahren.



können wir machen.Es sind abba nur 5,5 km.
Was machen wir danach?
Die Strecke ist einfach.
ca. 2km aufwärts 3% - 14% Schotter gut fahrbar.
dann ca. 800m Trail mit Wurzelpassagen flach und ca.50m 12% sehrgut fahrbar.Der Rest geht abwärts.Ziemlich schnell(Spitze ca.60km/h)im 1.Teilstück.
Dann gehts mit nem leichten Sprung einen "Tunnel"aus Bäume und Sträucher.
Geil.Die ersten 3-4 Runden braucht man etwas Mut weil man das Gefühl hat in ein Loch zu fahren.Dann folgt ein schneller Singletrail mit Wurzeln.Dann ein zerfahrenere Waldweg wo man sich eine Linie suchen muß wegen Wurzeln,Steine,Matschlöcher....
Weiter auf einem Schotterweg ca.500m wo man einen dicken Gang drücken kann.(Ab hier macht sich ein Fully bezahlt).Mit vollem Tempo auf eine Wiese abbiegen.Dann kommt ein Sprung mit Tempo (höhe ca. 40cm).
Auf der Wiese weiter an den See,scharf links.leichter Anstieg 2-3% auf Wiese bis zum Ziel.
Was mir bei der Strecke aufgefallen ist:
Die einzige Erholung findet nach Start/Ziel auf dem ca. 3%ansteigenden Schotterweg für ca. 1km statt.Nur hier ist ne Verpflegung möglich.
Die Down anteile sind mit nem HT nur Stehend zu fahren.


----------



## carboni1 (1. Februar 2010)

Was wir danach machen...........gehen wir nen Bier Saufen und lassen uns  alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

dann lies das hier mal:
24h Rad am Ring 2009 MTB
Ergebnis der 4er Teams
nach 23:30std Fahrzeit 80 Runden d.h.560km und 13600 hm

wurde durch Foto Finish entschieden 

Ist das nicht verrückt??

Waren beides Profiteams


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. Februar 2010)

tach die damen
hier ist ja einiges los!
mit dem 24h rennen ist bei mir im moment so ne sache, bin im moment dran ein haus zu kaufen, und da ist noch einiges zu tun. von daher denke ich das ich nicht fit bin wenns ums ganze geht. biete mich aber gern als support im lager / platz der gruppe an und mach den mechaniker etc.
bzw wenn ich doch die passende grundlage habe und es fällt einer aus als ersatzfahrer.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Februar 2010)

das läuft doch jetzt schon wie am Schnürchen für die BrexbachGemsen
  ein Mechaniker ist an Bord und ich glaube "der hats drauf"
  den A...einfetter macht dann der tosche "der hats erst recht drauf"
  die Käthe Ring und Olli verpflegen 
  Massage Burgfräulayn???

Mein Vorschlag:
 der Maik sollte Einzelfahrer machen,der ist einfach zu stark für ein 4er oder 6er Team.Ich werde zwar dadurch in der Ergebnisliste eins weiter zurückfallen ,abba egal.Wenn Maik in 2009 auch so viele km gefahren ist wie 2008? Er ist die stärkste Gemse.

@ghostrayder
was willste mit nem Haus am Herthasee?
Kauf dir von dem Geld lieber ein richtiges Bike.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. Februar 2010)

wie??? was gibt´s denn richtigeres als´n ROCKY MOUNTAIN?


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Februar 2010)

Hi Andy,
tolle Streckenbeschreibung.Da merkt man, wer damit die meiste Erfahrung hat.

Das Startgeld ist überwiesen


----------



## carboni1 (2. Februar 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> wie??? was gibt´s denn richtigeres als´n ROCKY MOUNTAIN?


 
Jeder nach seinem Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> tolle Streckenbeschreibung.Da merkt man, wer damit die meiste Erfahrung hat.



ich habe mich 16 std mit der Strecke beschäftigt.
Da kann Nachts ruhig das Licht mal ausfallen


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Februar 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit nem Kameramann und ner Videocam aus?
Natürlich nuuuuur für die Gemsen im Brexbach Trikot.
Wenn ich im Mertens Trikot mal aus Versehen gefilmt werde...deswegen werde ich so schnell keinen verklagen.
Es bietet sich bei so einer Veranstaltung mit Rundkurs an,mehrere Aufnahmen von jedem Fahrer an verschiedenen Streckenabschnitte.
Schade das es dann abba keine Bilder vom Häuptling in Äktschän zu sehen gibt.
Wie siehts es mit WW-Tv aus?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das läuft doch jetzt schon wie am Schnürchen für die BrexbachGemsen
> ein Mechaniker ist an Bord und ich glaube "der hats drauf"
> den A...einfetter macht dann der tosche "der hats erst recht drauf"
> die Käthe Ring und Olli verpflegen
> Massage Burgfräulayn???


 
Wenn's nach mir geht gerne. Wäre zu schön gewesen mal so was mitzumachen. Auch wenn's "nur" für'n Spaß is. 

Sollte Bedarf bestehen bin ich, so das zeitlich klappt, gerne am Verpflegungsposten. Und bei Sportverletzungen kann ich evtl. dann auch gut erste Hilfe leisten... 

Müsst euch nur melden. 
Denn vor August / September werd ich nicht zum richtigen "IMWALDFAHREN" kommen.

Grüße aus WW-Land


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Februar 2010)

das wollt ich auch gemeint haben!!!!!
Ich hab mir mal die Schinderhannes Startliste angeschaut und habe doch Tatsächlich einen Eintrag aus Ooohnesse gesehen.Ist sogar noch ne Gemse!
12 Gemsen sind gemeldet

Wir brauchen bald eine Trophähen-Schrank


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. Februar 2010)

@Tom 
Danke, schönen Gruß zurück!
Könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie Sch... das ist nicht so zu können wie man(n) eigentlich gewollt hätte.


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen, *Mittwoch ab 1700h* Schloß Sayn

Nightride !!! ca. 2 h !!!

Bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. Februar 2010)

Ausser dem Gemsentrikot habe ich leider noch nichts von den Gemsen. Hoffentlich ist es warm genug das ich auch im Kurzarmtrikot fahren kann.


----------



## carboni1 (2. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Morgen, *Mittwoch ab 1700h* Schloß Sayn
> 
> Nightride !!! ca. 2 h !!!
> 
> Bitte recht zahlraych


 
Bin noch am schwanken zwischen fahren und Stammtisch!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2010)

Kannst doch nach dem Fahren noch aufn Stammtisch.
Wir sind 1900/1930 h doch wieder zurück.

...und mit dem Trikot....wenns frisch ist, dann zieh das Trikot über die Jacke!!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Februar 2010)

Dann könnt ich gleich das Auto da abstellen.

Leute heute ist der Maik 2 mal an meiner Haustür vorbei geradelt.........der ist hoch genauso schnell wie runter gefahren
Der muss einfach im Team fahren, der hat keine andere Wahl!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2010)

....dann komme ich mit alllllll... den vielen anderen wieder dorthin ca. 1710/1715 h.

.....was ist mit den Kläusen.....dem Lichtmonster....?????....Dabbay ???


----------



## carboni1 (2. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....dann komme ich mit alllllll... den vielen anderen wieder dorthin ca. 1710/1715 h.
> 
> .....was ist mit den Kläusen.....dem Lichtmonster....?????....Dabbay ???


 
Wenn das keine Umstand macht?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Februar 2010)

machen wir dann so.....bin jetzt off....bis moje....


----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade mit Maik gesprochen. Er überlegt sich das noch mit der Mannschaft oder ob er alleine fährt.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Maik zu gesagt, egal ob er Mannschaft fährt oder nicht, das er von uns auch versorgt wird!


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mir gerade die Teilnehmerliste für den S-Hannes angeschaut.
Der Alutzo und die neue Gemse Michael sind auch am Start
Weiter so

Bin heute und am Sa nicht in Sayn dabbay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ist heute irgendeiner gefahren?
Tom hast Du heute schon was von T-Rex gehört, ob Er unterwegs war?


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Natürlich, es war doch gestern Mittwoch 1700h !!! oder ??


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Wie haste den Link vom Bikemarkt in Dein Profil rein bekommen?


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es im Wald aus, kann man wieder gut fahren?


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Ich trete mal kurz in Erschaynung........

Hier unten ist alles wech !
Im Wald wars gestern sehr anstrengend, der Schnee war zu weich aber trotzdem zu fest....wie zäher dicker fetter Eifel-Matsch vom Nürburgring!

Wenns wieder anzieht, ist es mit Spikes gut befahrbar. Wenns weiter taut ist es auch ok...halt matschig, aber das macht mir nix, dann kommen die Schutzbleche dran.

Wenns so bleibt wie es zur Zeit ist, dann ist am Samstag eine Asphalt-Runde angesagt!! Vorschlag hierzu: Radweg am Rhein entlang bis irgendwohin, mit Fähre oder Brücke übersetzen und zurück....je nach Befahrbarkeit der Radwege am Rhein könnten wir dann auch mal wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr machen.....die sind ja dann quasi ohne Höhenmeter .Heute hatten wir ja schon mediterane 7Grad+


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Lieber Matsch als hoher Schnee, es gibt ja Schutzbleche und Reifen mit ganz viel Profil für den Matsch


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wie haste den Link vom Bikemarkt in Dein Profil rein bekommen?




Kam glaube ich automatisch als ich die Anzeigen eingestellt hatte..


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Wir könnten am Samstag mal rüber zum Oberwerth dann Stolzenfels oder Rhens hoch zum Hühnenfeld und über den Königsbachtrail wieder nach hause!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Wenns möglich ist auf die Höhe zu fahren ???....da oben wirds genauso aussehen wie hier oben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Alternativ:
Vallendar,Schmittenhöhe rüber zur Rosenfarm dort gibt es einen kleinen leichten Trail runter nach Bad Ems.In Bad Ems hoch bis zur Zahnradbahn dort einen kleinen Trail wieder ein Stück runter dann wieder hoch zur Paracelsius Klinik und von dort durch den Wald das zeiht sich aber besser vielleicht wieder runter nach Bad ems und rüber nach Neuhäusel und den Sion runter und ab nach Sayn.


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Denke der Stadtwald in Koblenz hat nicht so viel Schnee gehabt wie hier im WW und da ist es viel milder von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

....ist das so........CFRafi..bitte melden....???....oder sonsteiner der dort aktiv ist....


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Gibts was neues wegen der Teamkleidung(z.b.Westen)?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenns so bleibt wie es zur Zeit ist, dann ist am Samstag eine Asphalt-Runde angesagt!! Vorschlag hierzu: Radweg am Rhein entlang bis irgendwohin, mit Fähre oder Brücke übersetzen und zurück....je nach Befahrbarkeit der Radwege am Rhein könnten wir dann auch mal wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr machen.....die sind ja dann quasi ohne Höhenmeter .Heute hatten wir ja schon mediterane 7Grad+



da wäre ich auch dabbay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gibts was neues wegen der Teamkleidung(z.b.Westen)?



Ich versuche möglichst alles in einer Bestellung zu organisieren.
Das bringt eine bessere Mengenstaffelung.
Um neben den Westen noch die Winterjacken und Trikots mitbestellen zu können, brauchen wir noch 2-3 Sponsoren !!

Also Sponsoren, noch gilts ! Wer zuerst kommt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich denke dabei nur an die Rennsaison, wo doch so viele gemeldet haben!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

kann ich das so einloggen???

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn auf Asphalt an den Rhayn?*


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllloooooooooooo


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Hi SÄndy,

ich freue mich darauf mit dir gemeinsam zu radln !

Obs dann die Körbchentour am Rhein entlang wird, sollten wir am Freitagabend/Samstagmorgen entscheiden.
Bis dahin kann im Wald noch viel passieren.....und wenn der Wald befahrbar ist, bin ich lieber dort.....


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

hi toschi,
du mußt dich entscheiden

*der Wald oder ich*​


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich würde auch lieber im Wald fahren! Hab kein Rennrad oder sonstiges für die Strasse und meine Beine sind auch nicht rasiert!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch lieber im Wald fahren! Hab kein Rennrad oder sonstiges für die Strasse und meine Beine sind auch nicht rasiert!



all das hab ich auch net


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi toschi,
> du mußt dich entscheiden
> 
> *der Wald oder ich*​



Ich nehme dich, da wo ich dich kennengelernt habe........im *Wald *


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hi toschi,
> du mußt dich entscheiden
> 
> *der Wald oder ich*​



Ja klar...am Freitagabend/Samstagmorgen....


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Wir können uns in der Mitte treffen, Strasse bis Stolzenfels dann die Waldautobahn hoch und hinten Trail wieder runter und Strasse wieder zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)

dann wird das an diesem WE abba nix.

ich fahre auch viiiiiiiieeeeeel  lieber im Wald , abba wenn es keinen Sinn macht!!!!
Für mich da inm Matsch herum zu wälzen hab ich echt keinen Nerv!!


----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Für mich da inm Matsch herum zu wälzen hab ich echt keinen Nerv!!



Abends Tango..........morgens Fango.......


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (4. Februar 2010)

Bis Freitagabend in diesem Theater....bin jetzt off......


----------



## carboni1 (4. Februar 2010)

Hier mal die Details:
Sayn-Stolzenfels: Strasse
Stolzenfels-Hünenfeld:Breiter Waldweg 
Hünenfeld-Remstecken:Breite Waldwege
Remstecken-Oberwerth:Trail von mir aus auch den Sicheren neben der Strasse der eine oder andere könnte auch die Strasse runter fahren
Oberwerth-Sayn:nur Strasse
Kleine gemütliche Runde, für jeden was dabei.

Vielleicht danach auf nen Kaffee noch ins Kaffee-Klatsch


----------



## maik_87 (5. Februar 2010)

Na halli Hallo..., wie geht's denn so!? 
Also ich hab mich jetz endgültig beim 24 Stundenrennen angemeldet Als einzelfahrer!! In emmelshausen hab ich mich auch für den Marathon angemeldet. Jetzt werd ich gucken das ich wie ein Kranker trainiere.... Aber ich wäre dem Sändy für paar Tipps was den trauningsplan betrifft dankbar damit ich gut vorbereitet bin für das 24stunden Rennen... Naja nu werd ich noch bissel was lernen hier in der Schule :-D

und mit rhens muss ich mir noch überlegen... Is halt blöd das die ganzen Termine nach einander Sinn... Da bleibt ja nich viel Zeit für erholung... Naja schau Mo mal....,


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei
muss einem Freund beim Umzug helfen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ist das so........CFRafi..bitte melden....???....oder sonsteiner der dort aktiv ist....


Hallo,
ich schätze mal ,dass der Waldboden in KO-Wald nicht soooo matchig ist wie in Sayn.Kann leider nur schätzen,da es schon eine Weile zurück liegt seit meinem letzten Waldbesuch.
Sollte man sich für die Option Sayn-Oberwerth-Wald-Sayn entscheiden,
würde ich evtl.in Oberwerth dazu stossen.Um Ayn in Sayn geht leider nicht...Nachtdienst heute

Könnte ab Oberwerth den Guido spielen


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Was denn nu, wer ist morgen dabbay ??

Sollen wir die KO Runde, mit der Option aufn Berg, falls befahrbar, ansonsten Flachland machen ??

Bitte mal um Info, daß wir dem CF RAFI ggf. nen Treffpunkt angeben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

tach auch,
für mich kommt ,bei dieser Sauerei im Wald, nur Asphalt in Frage!
                            Trainingsplan - Grundlage -
Von mir aus können es 3-3,5std sein,das ist mir wurscht.
Abba  nur berghoch und dann wieder runter und das noch im Wald,geht z.Zt. gar nicht.


----------



## ww-ck (5. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin,
wäre auch bei einer Asphaltrunde in Sayn dabei. Hier oben ist noch eine Menge Schnee in der Gegend.


----------



## maik_87 (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss moje in die Schule bis ca. 13uhr kann aber och 14 werden.. (Tag der offenen Tür)... Hmm.., vieleicht kann ich auch irgendwo dazu stoßen??.....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. Februar 2010)

Tom hab da nen neuen Verkaufsknaller für dich!


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

@Rafi,Carboni Laufradsatz ist da[/quote]

Welcher Laufradsatz?


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> X1800



 Den hab ich auch drauf, DTSwiss oder?! Habt ihr den günstig erstanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo!
> 180 inklusive RWS Spanner und Felgenband!
> Schau im hier:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=170463 Bikemarkt bei unserem Sponsoren



das ist abba ein SuperTopPreis.
Normal liegt der bei 300.-


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

So isses


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

was issn nu mit morje?


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Mir ist es egal, hauptsache es macht Spaß.
Wenns im Wald wirklich nicht geht, dann halt Radwege.....aber wer ist denn alles da ??? ....bitte mal melden....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

das bedeutet??????
etwas genauer bitte.
Ich müsste das bis 1815 wissen,da ich mir meinen Samstag sonnst anders plane.
warum 1815? ich will noch weg.


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Wie schwer sind die Laufräder?


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Tom ne Aufwärmstation einrichtet könnten wir ihn morgen doch tatsächlich mal besuchen fahren....??....oder....???

Dann legen wir uns halt mal auf Verdacht fest:

*Ja morgen Asphalt-Cowboys....Kurs Nickenich....

*ich hoffe das außer dem SÄndy noch wer kommt....


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die Laufräder?



1800gr.


@tosche 
schau mal das es noch aufhört zu regnen


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Dann bleib ich lieber bei meinen neuen Mavic Laufrädern!


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 1800gr.
> 
> 
> @tosche
> schau mal das es noch aufhört zu regnen




Wenn das mit dir so weitergeht solltest du dir entweder

ein RR zulegen

oder 

ein Abbo fürs Spinningbike in der Schweißhalle....

du bist zu waych für den Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dir so weitergeht solltest du dir entweder
> 
> ein RR zulegen
> 
> ...


----------



## robi81 (5. Februar 2010)

Servus Jungs

Leider muss ich nun schon wieder für morgen absagen...mein Arzt hat mir eine Myokatitis bescheinigt...ne echt tolle Sache. Ich schätze da war der Lehrgang für Indoor Cycling mit ner Erkältung schuld.

Zwei Wochen Pause von sämtlicher Belastung...na mal schaun

Viel Spass moinen wünsch ich....und schön die Spikes im Gummi lassen


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

bin dann mal wech


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn der Tom ne Aufwärmstation einrichtet könnten wir ihn morgen doch tatsächlich mal besuchen fahren....??....oder....???
> 
> Dann legen wir uns halt mal auf Verdacht fest:
> 
> ...


 
Bin morgen mit dabei wenn Asphalt dann komme ich mit meinem
Oldie.


----------



## ww-ck (5. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte den Andy morgen im Auto mitnehmen wenn er möchte. Ansonsten um eins in Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Was wird gewünscht?
> Kaffee?



Thai-Massage


----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Müsli...dabbay ???....mit ohne Schnee...nach Nickenich...???


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Februar 2010)

robi81 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs
> 
> Leider muss ich nun schon wieder für morgen absagen...mein Arzt hat mir eine Myokatitis bescheinigt...ne echt tolle Sache. Ich schätze da war der Lehrgang für Indoor Cycling mit ner Erkältung schuld.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Robi, mit einer Myokarditis ist nicht zu spaßen! Habe mir 2007 eine 
eingefangen, das volle Progammm: mit Herzflimmern vom Rad gestiegen
Puls 260! halbes Jahr später kollabiert per Notarzt ins Krankenhaus alle 
Untersuchungen bis zur Herzbiopsie! Zwei Jahre null Sport! Ruhepuls vor der Entzündung 42 jetzt nach einem Jahr Sport liegt er bei 50!
Wenn du eine Herzmuskelentzündung hast mindestens 3 Monate Sportpause besser noch länger, wechsel den Arzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> Am Ortseingang rechts neben Norma.



Hast du nen Clubausweis ?....können wir uns auf dich berufen ??.....
....den.... "Giant-Wurst-Tom".....


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo!
> 180 inklusive RWS Spanner und Felgenband!
> Schau im hier:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=170463 Bikemarkt bei unserem Sponsoren




Habe gestern für 200 inkl.Versand bei der Bucht ersteigert.
Natürlich neu inkl.Schnellspanner,Felgenband und Adapter von Centerlock auf 6-Loch.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wenn der Tom ne Aufwärmstation einrichtet könnten wir ihn morgen doch tatsächlich mal besuchen fahren....??....oder....???
> 
> Dann legen wir uns halt mal auf Verdacht fest:
> 
> ...




Ich mache es davon abhängig , wann ich Feierabend machen kann.
Werde morgen früh mal posten.


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Wo gibts Kette & Kassette Preiswert zu kaufen? 
Shimano oder Sram egal Hauptsache leicht!


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Und hier im Bikemarkt, gibts da keiner?


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Schade das ich morgen nicht kann, hätte Dich gerne mal besucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

Dann fehlen 20 Cent


----------



## carboni1 (5. Februar 2010)

In der Bucht wenn es das ist was ich meine gibts das Set in der Auktion zur Zeit fÃ¼r 16,-â¬, morgen 19 uhr weiss ich mehr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130363345576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich könnte den Andy morgen im Auto mitnehmen wenn er möchte. Ansonsten um eins in Sayn.



danke fürs Angebot,aber muß gegen 1200 nach Rückeroth und fahre dann weiter nach SÄyn.

und am Herthasee wirds lustisch. Da kann sich der Maik abba warm anziehen!!!
Team Radsport Mertens  wird ca.500 Runden fahren


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Februar 2010)

Morgen,

endlich Wochenende
Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich heute nicht in Sayn sein.
Bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück.
Viel Spass


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Dann nimm ne Packung hier von:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m608/pdmanufacturer.html?mfid=608
> ...



OK. Davon nehme ich 2-4 Stück. Die kannst du gerne mitbestellen


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

@ Müsli und CF Rafi

kommt doch mit dem Auto nach Nickenich und fahrt dort die kleine TomTom Runde mit....incl. Ortseingang direkt links.......wir werden ca 1400-1430h dort sein....

@Tom.....kleiner Stehempfang im Hof wird wohl ausreichen....

@Alll bitte recht zahlraych glaych um Ayn in Sayn sayn....


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

Jaymano ??....dabbay heute ??


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2010)

moin,
na prima,dann kanns ja gliech losgehen. 

@hangi
mach die Auswahl des Bikes doch vom Salzgehalt des Asphalts abhänging


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

@SÄndy

du kannst ruhig die Glatzen im Keller lassen und mit MTB Reifen anreisen....ich fahre heute die Notwendigen Asphalt Kilometer um meine Spikes zu verankern...an Rennen ist da nicht zu denken...gemach.....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2010)

wer redet denn von Rennen?
Ich hab doch geschrieben das ich im Grundlagenbereich fahren will.
Das sind ca. 60-70%.
Mein Rad bleibt so wie es schon den ganzen Winter über ist.
Vorne ein alter abgefahrener Geax und hinten Smart Sam.
Du willst doch nicht im ernst mit Spikes fahren,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

doch....die brauchen min.50 km Asphalt um sich zu verankern....und ich bin bislang noch keine 20 km Asphalt damit gefahren....


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2010)

also du kaufst dir Spayks um damit in Schnee und Eis zu fahren?
Und jetzt willst du damit auf Asphalt fahren?
Muß ich jetzt an deinem Verstand zweifeln?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2010)

bis gleich in Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> also du kaufst dir Spayks um damit in Schnee und Eis zu fahren?
> Und jetzt willst du damit auf Asphalt fahren?
> Muß ich jetzt an deinem Verstand zweifeln?



Frag Schwalbe....die erklären es dir ganz genau...


----------



## kstaudt (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

hätte heute Zeit gehabt,  habe aber keine Lust auf Assssipalt,

mach ich halt ne einsame Köppeltour

viel Spaß 

Klaus  von Klaus &Klaus


----------



## wilde_kerle (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wäre in Richtung Nickenich dabbay. Welche Strecke fahrt ihr bis Nickenich, wo über den Rhein?

Gruß


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Jaymano ??....dabbay heute ??



 bin heute vormittag meine 90min GA1 Runde am Rhein gefahren...habe um ayn heut keine Zeit gehabt, Sorry.


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Februar 2010)

das hat richtig gut getan.
Sogar der tosche hats mir gestanden."Das macht richtig Spaß,heute",hat er gesagt.
Er wird betsimmt nachher alles bestreiten,aber das kennen wir ja schon.
Mir hat er noch immer die Wahrheit gesagt


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

....das hat heute natürlich Spaß gemacht !
Im Wald hätte es halt mehr Spaß gemacht !
Aber bei soooo netter Beglaytung waren die 75 km Assifalt erträglich....

6 Assifalt Gemsen, 75 km, 500 hm(Asphalt zählt nur wie250 hm )

Sayn Neuwied Andernach Eich Nickenich Glees Brohltal BrohlLützing Andernach Neuwied Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi, schön dass ihr Spass hattet. Ich wäre gerne dabeigewesen.
> 
> Ayne Frage: Wer ist den kürzlich mit Gemsentrikot und Walkingstöcken im Wald aufgefallen?
> 
> *Das geht so nicht!*



BurgFräulein ??????


----------



## T-Brex (6. Februar 2010)

Fast....das waren kayne Walking Stöcke...das waren mayne Highheels


----------



## maik_87 (7. Februar 2010)

Bitte ansehen...:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kysZxlbBSaM"]YouTube- witzig[/ame]


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2010)

Dridda......oder doch ersda....????.....und die beiden Luschen ware Lätzda und Vorlätzda...????


----------



## carboni1 (7. Februar 2010)

Tom Du hast Post


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2010)

moin ,
bin auch wieder von meiner Neustadt Tour zurück.
Das macht an diesem WE 125km und 5,5h. Das reicht für den Anfang.
Herthasee kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. Februar 2010)

ich hab mir mal den Stand beim Winterpokal angeschaut.
Die Fahrzeit gestern war doch 3:33:50 h. 
Oder zählt das Kaffee trinken auch?
Dann mach ich näxtes Jahr auch mit.

Ich heute nix Brohl


----------



## T-Brex (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (7. Februar 2010)

Brauche mal kurze hilfe?
Versuche gerade die alte Kassette vom alten Laufradsatz auf den neuen Laufradsatz zu montieren. Soweit so gut, nur habe ich bei der 9fach Kassette recht viel Spiel auf der neuen Nabe.........einfach die Mutter drauf drehen bis fest ist mir zu gewagt........oder ist das so richtig?

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2010)

Morgen wieder ab 1700 h ritueller Nightride ab Schloß Sayn


----------



## carboni1 (9. Februar 2010)

*Hier ist wohl alles EINGEFROREN!*​


----------



## T-Brex (9. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nettes Wetterchen gemeldet Neuschnee bis 20cm darunter Eis aua.




Da sag ich nur I*CE ICE SPIKER* oder so......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8bSpLKAhKc"]YouTube- Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby[/ame]


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @SÄndy News von den 20 Std in Fell gelesen?
> Zum ersten Mal mit *eigenständiger MTB-Strecke*!
> 
> 
> Hangi



nabend @all
das es ein Mtb Strecke geben soll war schon bei der letzten Veranstaltung klar.Wir haben da wohl zu viel Unruhe mit unseren Mtbs im RR Feld gemacht.
Der 2.Platz war ja ein Mtb Fahrer von uns.
Ist der Streckenverlauf schon on?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

haste dich angemeldet?

400hm auf 16km ist schon heftig x 20 Runden gibt 8000hm in 20h !!!
Vergleich:
Nürburgring  170hm 7,5km  
Herthasee 120hm  5,5km

ich kann diese Veranstaltung alleine schon wegen den Zuschauer mit einem dicken Lob weiterempfehlen.In den Ortschaften Fell und Thomm sind an der Strecke Buden,Pavillons,Grill usw. aufegebauut.Volksfeststimmung.An jeder Ecke wird man angefeuert,auf ein Bier eingeladen...sogar in der Nacht.Auf einer Runde hatte ich zuwenig zum trinken dabei gehabt,no Problem!!Wer Zeit und Lust hat soll sich das mal antun,ob mit MTB oder RR oder Zwitter.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaub dann bekomme ich die rote Karte.
> Die Veranstaltungen liegen einfach zeitlich zu nah.



??? 1Monat nach Herthasee.
Rhens und Ehausen bist du doch schon oft genug gefahren.
Ansonsten Projekt 2011


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

und dein Training gestern war mit 1:20 zu wenig,ich hatte das Doppelte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

@tosche 
kannst die NoNails drauflassen.We gibts bestimmt wieder eine Roadtour.
Da sind bestimmt wieder einige um ayn in Sayn am Samstag.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2010)

ja wattn schit,
habe 2010 erst 670km  gleicher Zeitraum 2009 1200km.So wird dat nix


----------



## maik_87 (9. Februar 2010)

Hey Hey..., also wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich am Samstag ich dabay... Morgen layder nich weil ich spätdienst hab... Aber dafür werd ich vormittags ne runde drehen...


----------



## T-Brex (11. Februar 2010)

Das war gestern ein ICENightride.....aber die ICEBiker lassen sich von nichts abschrecken...gell JudoUwe ....

....außer von AufeArbeitsayn....

Muß am Samstag ran. Schaffe es nicht bis um ayn in Sayn zu sayn....werde dann ab 1500/1530 h eine kleine Runde mit ca. 2 h drehen....Schaybenklayster....wünsche aber den anderen Unerschrockenen ne schöne Tour.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Merkt euch mal den Termin, 10.04.2010 bei Canyon, da wird werden wieder die Touren gemacht! Vermutlich wieder eine Freeride und ein normale Mountainbike Tour.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Hier schon mal ein paar Videos von der letzten Freeride-Tour bei Canyon:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3489

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3490

Hier auf der Seite kurz noch oben srollen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6830263#post6830263


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das war gestern ein ICENightride.....aber die ICEBiker lassen sich von nichts abschrecken...gell JudoUwe ....
> 
> ....außer von AufeArbeitsayn....
> 
> Zur Zeit fahren nur die im Wald, die Spikereifen drauf haben!


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2010)

ausgerechnet an dem 10.4. kann ich net.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Gibts Fotos von Deinem Rotwild ohne Canyonteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Mavic Schnellspanner für vorne irgendwo zu viel?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2010)

wieviel Kilos wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ?
> Habe gedacht die wären beim LRS dabei gewesen.
> Hab leider keine in meiner Wühlkiste.
> 
> Fotos mach ich morgen.


 
Ja, da waren welche dabei aber nicht die, die ich haben wollte.
Nur normale schwarze, dabei gibt es schöne von Mavic mit gelber Schrift drauf. Einen für hinten hab ich noch, mir fehlt einer noch für vorne!


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Dann kannste ja am Herthasee gas geben


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

So sehen die schönen Schnellspanner aus:






Hier ein Foto von den anderen die dabei waren:


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch ein Top Wert fürn Fully. Mit Pedale also 10,9kg.
Mein Fully wiegt 12,1 mit Pedale.Allerdings auch Mavic Crossride die schon 1900gr wiegen.Dafür halten sie abba auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Bin gerade dabei mein Schluchtenbike zu erleichtern!
Alter LRS 2150 gr.
Neuer LRS 1850 gr.
Alte Reifen 1250 gr.
Neue Reifen 850 gr.
Alte Kassette 450 gr.
Neue Kasstte 250 gr.
einen leichteren Schlauch nochmal 70 gr.
macht 970 gr. leichter!
Denke bis zum 24 Std.Rennen sollte alles erneuert sein.
LRS ist schon erneuert, Reifen und Kassette müssen noch ca. 2 monate halten, bis das Wetter sich wieder bessert.


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

Der letzte will 40,-â¬ haben, aber es geht aber noch billiger!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/245966/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/235469/cat/all

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180468410629&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300394420958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## carboni1 (11. Februar 2010)

10,6 kg ist eine Kampfansage, das schaffe ich nicht mit keinem meiner beiden Rädern!
Das Schluchtenbike wird mal 12 kg wiegen und mein Schatz wiegt 14 kg und das (für einen fast Freerider)ist vernünftig getunt mit allen EXTRAS.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. Februar 2010)

naja,leicht muß ja nicht unbedingt besser/haltbarer sein.
Bin mal gespannt wielange hangis SID hält.
Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon 2 LR geschrottet.Waren aus einem 1600er Satz.Ich bin einfach zu schwer??!


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2010)

.........Freunde der Nacht.........


@Judo-Uwe, Maik 87, Carboni, Schicko und ?....wo fahrt ihr morgen hin??...ggf. kann ich ab 1500/1530 h dazustoßen ????....


----------



## maik_87 (12. Februar 2010)

Hmm..., kein Plan... Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus?? Wenn es fahrbar is hàtt ich mal wieder Bock auf ne köppeltour... Aber ma gucken wie das moje mit dem Schnee aussieht dementsprechend müssen wir dann planen... Macht ihr mal nen Vorschlag weil soooo gut auskennen tu ich mich ja hieroch nich.... Ich bin eigentlich immer der der hinterher fäht... :-D


----------



## T-Brex (12. Februar 2010)

Hier sind gestern und heute gut 20 *mm *runtergekommen....die sind aber schon wieder weg......aber im Wald ists glatt...
...*ICE ICE SPikerbaby.*....sag ich nur....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8bSpLKAhKc"]YouTube- Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby[/ame]


----------



## carboni1 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich werde morgen noch mal aussetzen, Kinderkarneval in Alsbach!
Versuche am Mittwoch dabei zu sein! Hoffentlich hab ich das Radfahren nicht wieder verlernt.


----------



## ww-ck (12. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Asphalt zu fahren? Vielleicht durchs Sayntal Richtung Selters und zurück. Hier oben liegt noch eine Menge Schnee und der ist teilweise ziemlich vereist bzw. an offenen Stellen hats Verwehungen.
Wäre dann gegen eins in Sayn.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Asphalt zu fahren? Vielleicht durchs Sayntal Richtung Selters und zurück. Hier oben liegt noch eine Menge Schnee und der ist teilweise ziemlich vereist bzw. an offenen Stellen hats Verwehungen.
> Wäre dann gegen eins in Sayn.



wenn niemand mit will,dann kommste nach Fluterschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Asphalt zu fahren? Vielleicht durchs Sayntal Richtung Selters und zurück. Hier oben liegt noch eine Menge Schnee und der ist teilweise ziemlich vereist bzw. an offenen Stellen hats Verwehungen.
> Wäre dann gegen eins in Sayn.


 Ich mach die Höhenmeter im Wald,optimale Bedingungen für meine
ice spiker pro.
Bis bald,im Wald.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (12. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Asphalt zu fahren? Vielleicht durchs Sayntal Richtung Selters und zurück. Hier oben liegt noch eine Menge Schnee und der ist teilweise ziemlich vereist bzw. an offenen Stellen hats Verwehungen.
> Wäre dann gegen eins in Sayn.


 
Du, würdest Du auch nen "Anhänger" mitnehmen. So wie in alten Tagen zu Beginn... Wollte morgen so ab 11 auch mal versuchen zu fahren... es say denn ich bin Dir dann doch zu langsam. Weist ja ... die Knochen. Zur Not begleite ich Dich auch nur ein Stück. Wenn Frauchen morgen früh beim Frauseur is kannste dich ja mal melden.


----------



## maik_87 (12. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Asphalt zu fahren? Vielleicht durchs Sayntal Richtung Selters und zurück. Hier oben liegt noch eine Menge Schnee und der ist teilweise ziemlich vereist bzw. an offenen Stellen hats Verwehungen.
> Wäre dann gegen eins in Sayn.



Okay..., dass können wir natürlich auch machen... Was sagen die anderen denn dazu... Aber wenn wir schon Asphalt fahren.., dann will ich paar hm haben... ;-)

Wer is denn überhaupt moje dabei...??


----------



## maik_87 (12. Februar 2010)

Und übrigens.., mein Ziel ist es bis zum 24 Stunden rennen mein Bike unter die 9kg zu  bekommen... Man man man.., was is hier überhaupt los... Alle wollen auf einmal ein leichtes Bike haben.. Das war früher irgendwie anders... XD


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Und übrigens.., mein Ziel ist es bis zum 24 Stunden rennen mein Bike unter die 9kg zu  bekommen... Man man man.., was is hier überhaupt los... Alle wollen auf einmal ein leichtes Bike haben.. Das war früher irgendwie anders... XD



Wer es braucht....
Ich bin mit meinem Bike soweit zufrieden.Es muß immerhin auch was aushalten.
Ich hab da jetzt ein Rotwild R2 Team Bike gesehen was 8,5kg mit allem drum und dran wiegt.Allerdings mit SramXX komplett und Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Gelumpe.Kannste dir evtl. am Herthasee anschauen.
Neee,ist nicht meins.


----------



## ww-ck (12. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn niemand mit will,dann kommste nach Fluterschen


Wann wollt ihr in Fluterschen los und wo wollt ihr hin?


----------



## ww-ck (12. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wer es braucht....
> Ich bin mit meinem Bike soweit zufrieden.Es muß immerhin auch was aushalten.
> Ich hab da jetzt ein Rotwild R2 Team Bike gesehen was 8,5kg mit allem drum und dran wiegt.Allerdings mit SramXX komplett und Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Gelumpe.Kannste dir evtl. am Herthasee anschauen.
> Neee,ist nicht meins.


aber geil ists trotzdem. Sieht supi aus.


----------



## ww-ck (12. Februar 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Du, würdest Du auch nen "Anhänger" mitnehmen. So wie in alten Tagen zu Beginn... Wollte morgen so ab 11 auch mal versuchen zu fahren... es say denn ich bin Dir dann doch zu langsam. Weist ja ... die Knochen. Zur Not begleite ich Dich auch nur ein Stück. Wenn Frauchen morgen früh beim Frauseur is kannste dich ja mal melden.


Moin Olli, 11.00 Uhr krieg ich nicht hin. Wird später bei mir, aber sonst immer gerne.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr in Fluterschen los und wo wollt ihr hin?



Wie imma,12:59 treffen
13:00 Abfahrt
wohin ?????  entweder Wiedtal oder Siegtal  kannst evtl. Kalle anrufen

abba auf jeden Fall was für deine Schmalspurkarre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .franky (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo
bin neu im Forum ..
heise Fabian (20 Jahre Jung) und komme aus bendorf und will mir ein Bike holen ,
dann würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf.

Weis nur noch nicht welches ich mir holen soll.

was haltet ihr davon : 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1792
oder
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1793
oder 
http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...53091/Products/151000/SubProducts/151000-0002
oder doch was anderes ?

gruß Fabian


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

.franky schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin neu im Forum ..
> heise Fabian (20 Jahre Jung) und komme aus bendorf und will mir ein Bike holen ,
> dann würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf.
> ...


 

Hallo Fabian,
ich würde mir auf jedenfall als Anfänger ein Canyon holen!
Hier ein Vorschlag von mit:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1794

Ich habe zwar das gleiche bin aber sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Du weist ja wie das ist, jetzt sparste an den 200,- und später musste min. 400,-  ausgeben um es zu verbessern!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Du weist ja wie das ist, jetzt sparste an den 200,-â¬ und spÃ¤ter musste min. 400,- â¬ ausgeben um es zu verbessern!



genau, und ich hab da ein Top Fully zum Verkauf.





Also franky, wenn du kleiner als 1,70 m bist,dann kÃ¶nnte das was fÃ¼r dich sein.

Schluchtenbikes und Service?? passt das zusammen?


----------



## ww-ck (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Andy, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich gleich draußen fahren werde. War eben mit dem Auto unterwegs. Die B 413 war teilweise noch mit Schnee bedeckt und ziemlich glatt. Werde gleich noch mal schauen ob es geht. Eventuell fahre ich dann eine Runde im Wiedtal. Als bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Was hat das Rad mal neu gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (13. Februar 2010)

.franky schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin neu im Forum ..
> heise Fabian (20 Jahre Jung) und komme aus bendorf und will mir ein Bike holen ,
> dann würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf.
> ...


Hallo Fabian,

schau mal hier:

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex5/

ist sicher eine Alternative. Kriegst du allerdings nicht im Versandhandel. Wenn du kein versierter Schrauber bist solltest du dir das mal überlegen. Eventuell kannst du jetzt im Winter mit dem Händler verhandeln.
Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn man mal wüsste welche Rahmengrösse Fabian braucht, könnte er auch mal mit Tosche Kontakt aufnehmen, der will ja gerade den Keller lüften!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Was hat das Rad mal neu gekostet?



VK war mal 3400.-


----------



## maik_87 (13. Februar 2010)

Jaaa.., wieseiht es denn jetz aus.. Wer fährt denn heut mit in Sayn?? Weil ich hab keien lust dann allein da zu stehen... :-D

Obwohl die Straßen jao chn ich so gut aussehen... zwecks salz und so...


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Hier nur mal zur Info:

*Ab Aschermittwoch wird es milder*

Erschienen am 13. Februar 2010


 Der Winter legt eine Pause ein und macht Platz für durchwachsenes, aber deutlich milderes Wetter (Foto: dpa)
	
*Die Narren müssen noch frieren: Zu den großen Karnevalsumzügen zu Beginn der neuen Woche wird es frostig kalt. Ab Mitte der Woche ist dann Besserung in Sicht und die Temperaturen klettern wieder deutlich in den Plusbereich. "Es wird wärmer, aber im Zeitlupentempo", sagte Thomas Globig von der Meteomedia Unwetterzentrale gegenüber *


----------



## maik_87 (13. Februar 2010)

Laso wenn ishc hier niemand meldet werd ich nich runter nach sayn kommen... Aber bei dem Wetter hab ich so ode so nich so wirklich lust zu fahren... Hab kein bock das Bike komplett auseinander zu nehmen wegen dem scheis salz auf der Straße... Naja dann vieleicht nächstes mal....


----------



## T-Brex (13. Februar 2010)

Supergayle Tour mit JudoUwe...der hat mich um 1430h am Schloß abgeholt....zusammen dann noch 500 hm und 36 km in knapp 3 h.

Aber ohne unsere IcE-Spiker wäre da heute gar nichts gegangen....alle 
...XY-Bachtäler der Region sind total verayst !!!...gerade richtig für uns


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Supergayle Tour mit JudoUwe...der hat mich um 1430h am Schloß abgeholt....zusammen dann noch 500 hm und 36 km in knapp 3 h.
> 
> Aber ohne unsere IcE-Spiker wäre da heute gar nichts gegangen....alle
> ...XY-Bachtäler der Region sind total verayst !!!...gerade richtig für uns



36km in 3h?? Habt ihr die Bikes getragen oder geschoben??


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Evt. liegts am alter
> 
> 
> Mein Tuningwahn hat heute 11,175kg auf die Waage gebracht .
> Jetzt ist mayn Rotwild fast so schwer wie mayn Canyon HT.



Haste Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt?
Das Oberrohr heraus geflext?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

dann fahren wir halt die RTF mit den Müllemer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

was ist mit den ganzen Schrauben?
Alu-Titan? Macht bestimmt 50gr aus.

Bremsscheiben?
Bei Formula R1 Bremse 180 zu 160 er Scheibe  40gr/Stk Unterschied
Schläuche?
Sattel?


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte es nie glauben, aber die Metzger sind doch alle Bekloppt!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Februar 2010)

....scheiß aufs Gewicht....kauft euch ICE Spiker ihr Ladyboys....dann könnt ihr auch mit in den Wald !!!!!....

....sonst kauft euch Rennräder....dann könnt ihr auch im Sommer Asphalt lutschen....


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte die Spike Reifen vom Tosche sind noch bei Schwalbe?
Wie ist das den ausgegangen mit den verlorenen Spikes?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 36km in 3h?? Habt ihr die Bikes getragen oder geschoben??


Hey Geradeausfahrer! 5 Std Ride 1200 hm in Eis und Schnee kannst ja mal umrechnen was das im Sommer bedeutet. Ansonsten kannst du nächste Woche in Ochtendung mitfahren dann sehe ich ja wer das Bike schiebt


----------



## carboni1 (13. Februar 2010)

Fährst Du in Ochtendung mit Spikes oder normalen Reifen?


----------



## .franky (13. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal fÃ¼r die Antworten



Hangschieber schrieb:


> Morgen Ã¤rsta
> 
> Hallo .franky
> 
> ...



Meintest du jetzt das die Ausstattung vom XC 5.0 naja ist ?




carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> ich wÃ¼rde mir auf jedenfall als AnfÃ¤nger ein Canyon holen!
> Hier ein Vorschlag von mit:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1794
> ...



Hey das kostet 200 Euro mehr... 
ich mein an fÃ¼r sich hole ich mir das Rad ja nicht nur fÃ¼r 2-3 Jahre ...
sonder will schon lÃ¤nger was davon haben ...

aber in der Kategorie 1500 Euro gibts doch bestimmt auch wieder besseres oder ?

Du sagst du hast das XC 6.0 ... hast du denke ich ja in Koblenz bei Canyon geholt oder ? 
Wenn ja , wie ist da der Service wenn was an dem Bike dran ist oder Inspektion etc. ?




Andreas S. schrieb:


> genau, und ich hab da ein Top Fully zum Verkauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ich bin 1,83m groÃ und brÃ¤uchte ein L 
SchrittlÃ¤nge 83 cm ..

also denke eher nicht aber danke



ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



mhh das kostet ja auch 1499 Euro ... 
kenne mich halt mit den Komponenten nicht aus


Also eigentlich finde ich Canyon schon toll von den Bikes her und das es in Koblenz ist...
jenachdem wie der Service da ist und wie die Bikes sind ...

Sagen wir ich gebe doch 1500 euro aus ... wÃ¼rde es dann das Nerve XC 6.0 tun ?  oder wie ist denn das Nerve AM 5.0(auch 1499 euro) ?

oder ist es nicht emphelenswert so eins zu holen und es gibt fÃ¼r den preis bessere (bessere Ausstattung) ?

achja habe im Kaufberatungs forum einen Threat gemacht gestern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6836522&posted=1#post6836522

gruÃ Fabian


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Februar 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hey Geradeausfahrer! 5 Std Ride 1200 hm in Eis und Schnee kannst ja mal umrechnen was das im Sommer bedeutet. Ansonsten kannst du nächste Woche in Ochtendung mitfahren dann sehe ich ja wer das Bike schiebt



wie du weißt,stehe ich nicht auf Quickies.
Ich wünsch dir für Ochtendung viel Glück.
Ich sehe ja in den Ergebnislisten ob du richtig trainiert hast.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Morgen Meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

und es ist immer noch am schneien


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Bin schon seit 2-3 Wochen kein Rad mehr gefahren


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte ja auch meine Räder verkaufen und mir hier so eins holen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372490391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

dann könnte ich vom Gewicht her Deinem Rotwild mal zeigen wo das Mass aller Dinge ist!


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2010)

Aua....unsere HP ist wegen zu heftiger Frequentierung abgekackt....hoffentlich bekommt der Jaymano das wieder hin....


----------



## Andreas S. (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch meine Räder verkaufen und mir hier so eins holen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372490391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> dann könnte ich vom Gewicht her Deinem Rotwild mal zeigen wo das Mass aller Dinge ist!



kaufen,ausschlachten und an einen richtigen Rahmen bauen
Schnellspanner unbedingt gegen Tune austauschen
Ne,ne, sieht schon gut aus die Karre.

wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Schnee,dann werde ich wohl ne Carbon Schneeschaufel erfinden mit Titanschrauben oder als Monocoque mit auswechselbarer Schälkante


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Bike hätte man schon eine Waffe! Alleine von Gewicht her.
Scott hat nun mal in der Richtung die Nase vorne. Das schöne an dem Rad ist halt das man wenn man möchte alles Sperren kann wie beim HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
  es schneit immernoch:kotz:.
 Wie bei vielen von Euch ,komme ich auch nicht so richtig zum Training.
  Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon ein paar Km abgespult und dieseslieber schweigen.
  Es heisst für mich , sobald sich das Wetter stabilisiert hat ,ordentlich  in die Pedale tretten.
  Die ganze nächste Woche bin ich im Seminar (ganztägig) von der BG,
  somit bleibt nur das Laufen übrig.

  @frankie:bin 183 gross und fahre bei dem Canyon die Grösse L.Habe auch das M Probe gefahren und es war definitiv zu klein.Es heisst also unbedigt Probefahren.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ja geht mir genauso mit dem Training! Werde wohl spätestens ab Samstag wieder normal fahren können laut Wetterbericht soll ab Mittwoch es wärmer werden!
frankie sollte sich unbedingt mal mit Tosche unterhalten, der will alle Räder in grösse L verkaufen HT's und ein Fully ist bestimmt was für franky dabei.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch meine Räder verkaufen und mir hier so eins holen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372490391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> dann könnte ich vom Gewicht her Deinem Rotwild mal zeigen wo das Mass aller Dinge ist!



Nicht schlecht das Baby
Ich denke bei den Teilen werden sich bestimmt viele Interessenten melden.
Scott hat dieses Jahr auch die HT überarbeitet.Hier das Top Modell:
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/d1b63baf7094515474c58c865322153e

Man muss es nur halt schnell bewegen können

Nur die DT Swiss Gabel ist nicht das Wahre , wenn es um die Steifigkeit geht.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

Übrigens,es steht beim Stadler in MK.

Weisse Reifen für eine Schneegams


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe zwar ein paar Kilometer weniger als letztes Jahr, weil man z.Zt. nicht so schnell voran kommt, aber dank der ICE SPIKER ist der Wald "fast normal" fahrbar !!...Ich kann nur jedem der ganzjährig biken will die Teile empfehlen ! Das Spike-Problem ist gelöst ! ...und die Investition lohnt sich !!! Die Dinger halten ein paar Jahre !!!!

*KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN !!

Fragt Hangi und Judo Uwe !!....und mich....
*


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

Bin eigentlich im Winter immer Strasse gefahren.Nur dieses Jahr geht es nicht so..
Wie der SÄndy schon hier öfters sagte:es bringt einfach mehr für die GA als im Wald bei den schlechten Boden- und Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Übrigens,es steht beim Stadler in MK.
> 
> Weisse Reifen für eine Schneegams


 Da ist mir das Fully lieber, die 400gr. mehr Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Das will ich euch und mir nicht nicht antun sonst müsste ich alleine fahren da ja keiner mehr mit käme!


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da ist mir das Fully lieber, die 400gr. mehr Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Das will ich euch und mir nicht nicht antun sonst müsste ich alleine fahren da ja keiner mehr mit käme!




dann hätte ich das für Dich
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...-Carbon-Gold-Fullsusp--Mountainbike-2009.html

Die Homepage ist sehr übersichtig gemacht.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Das könnte ich mir eventuell auch Leisten!







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372490391&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

@Carboni.Was hälts Du von dem *Equalizer2 TC Dämpfer.*Es wird öffters berichtet,dass es Probleme gibt ,die optimale Einstellung zu finden*.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ein toller Dämpfer, den kannste Blockieren oder auf 10cm oder auf 16cm Federweg vom Lenker aus schalten, zusätzlich kann man am Dämpfer noch die Plattform aus und einschalten. Bin aber noch am Rätzeln ob die Fahrergewichte zur Einstellung fahrfertig oder Netto gemeint sind???


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ein toller Dämpfer, den kannste Blockieren oder auf 10cm oder auf 16cm Federweg vom Lenker aus schalten, zusätzlich kann man am Dämpfer noch die Plattform aus und einschalten. Bin aber noch am Rätzeln ob die Fahrergewichte zur Einstellung fahrfertig oder Netto gemeint sind???




....der ist ja bei dem Genius verbaut.Habe das Rad Probegefahren und war von der Geometrie begeistert.Wäre eine Tourer-Alternative für meinen Cannondale Jekyll,der in die Jahre gekommen ist.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Hey Tom hier ein Kollege aus Afrika:


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ....der ist ja bei dem Genius verbaut.Habe das Rad Probegefahren und war von der Geometrie begeistert.Wäre eine Tourer-Alternative für meinen Cannondale Jekyll,der in die Jahre gekommen ist.


 
Ich dachte Du meintest meinen Dämpfer von meinem Ransom!
Auch die Dämpfer vom Genius sind Klasse, 15cm Federweg oder 9cm oder Lockout alles vom Lenker aus. Die erste Generation war schon Klasse die 2. bestimmt etwas besser. Zum touren würde ich das Genius nehmen und zum Racen ein Spark jeweils die Carbon Variante.
Ich hatte mal ein Jekyll, tolles Rad aber mir war das Oberrohr zu lange, weshalb ich beim Singletrail keine einzige Spitzkehre hin bekommen habe.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du meintest meinen Dämpfer von meinem Ransom!
> Auch die Dämpfer vom Genius sind Klasse, 15cm Federweg oder 9cm oder Lockout alles vom Lenker aus. Die erste Generation war schon Klasse die 2. bestimmt etwas besser. Zum touren würde ich das Genius nehmen und zum Racen ein Spark jeweils die Carbon Variante.



zum racen würde ich mein Carbon-Schluchtenbike nehmen.
Mit richtigem Tuning sind noch ein paar Gramm drin


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Jekyll, tolles Rad aber mir war das Oberrohr zu lange, weshalb ich beim Singletrail keine einzige Spitzkehre hin bekommen habe.



Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht.War mein Erstes Fully und ich habe es beim Kauf nicht in Betracht gezogen,dass es sooo laaang ist.Hätte eine Nummer kleiner nehmen sollen.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Tuning macht nur Sinn bei den Laufrädern, sonst eigentlich nicht!
Mein Bester Freund fährt RR und MTB, das MTB Storck Organic ist relativ leicht aber er fährt DEEMAX Laufräder und ich hab keine Chance am Berg, er sagt alles Traning und selbst abnehmen bringt mehr. Er hat auch mal gesagt wenn ich mal Tranieren würde hätte er auch keine Chance mehr gegen mich. Wegen meinem Körpergewicht zur Zeit Netto 70kg.


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Hier für alle HT liebhaber:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Scale-Limi...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eab108eb5


----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Das neue Spark ist noch leichter geworden 9kg:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SCOTT-Bike-Spark...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item5ad37bc310


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. Februar 2010)

Wie wars im Tiefschnee?


----------



## T-Brex (14. Februar 2010)

*S Ä B A L Ä *


----------



## .franky (15. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja geht mir genauso mit dem Training! Werde wohl spätestens ab Samstag wieder normal fahren können laut Wetterbericht soll ab Mittwoch es wärmer werden!
> frankie sollte sich unbedingt mal mit Tosche unterhalten, der will alle Räder in grösse L verkaufen HT's und ein Fully ist bestimmt was für franky dabei.



habe ich bereits .. warte auf antwort wann er zeit hat 

grüße


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nach langem Suchen habe ich Müslis Osterweiterungstruppe ab dem Frühjahr gefunden.
> 
> http://eisenschweinkader.org/



....die hab ich auch in der BIKE gesehen....die haben nur einen Schraybfehler im Namen....


*ASK.............Aysenschwaynkader........
*


----------



## carboni1 (15. Februar 2010)

Na Torsten wieder nüchtern???


----------



## carboni1 (15. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das wäre ne Maßnahme  .
> 
> BrexbachGemsen Sayn Aysenschwaynkader Gruppe West .
> 
> ...


 
Hier die Wetterdaten:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000171

KEIN SCHNEE MEHR NUR NOCH TAUWETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Aua....unsere HP ist wegen zu heftiger Frequentierung abgekackt....hoffentlich bekommt der Jaymano das wieder hin....



 Die Probleme bei der HP resultieren wohl daher, das Joomala hoster auf php 5.3 umgestellt hat, die Joomala Version der Gemsen Seite aber noch eine ältere ist. Habe auch ein entsprechendes Upgrade runtergeladen....aber ich bekomme es nicht per ftp-Client in den richtigen Pfad/Ordner kopier...ist einfach nicht aufzufinden . Wenn also jemand sich mit Joomala auskennt nur zu!  Ich habe daraufhin versuch,t die Homepage halbwegs zu pimpen, dami es irgendwie wieder nett aussieht. Allerdings bleibt das Problem mit der Menüleiste.......


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2010)

...das Provisorium sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus ..


----------



## carboni1 (15. Februar 2010)

Dir HP finde ich jetzt besser und schöner


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2010)

...nur mal so zum grübeln....im Frühjahr wenn die Gemsen wieder "kurz" tragen....fährt die[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]* Gitta  Beimfohr* mal bei uns mit....und schraybt was drüber.........

..also an alle *Sponsoren, die es noch werden wollen*....jetzt gilts !!!....wer jetzt mit einsteigt ist dann dabei....das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen......der Kletterwald Sayn wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein.....wer noch ????
[/FONT]


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo soweit schon erzählt bekommen.
> 
> Da suchen wir uns ne richtig nette und super schöne Hammertour.
> Auf welcher Seite des Rheins?



.....???....auf welcher Seite ist das Brexbachtal....???...das mit dem Kletterwald...???....auf der Seite machen wirs.....es sei denn, daß die *Gitta Beimfohr* was anderes willl....ihr Wunsch ist uns Befehl....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Februar 2010)

so....und jetzt gehts nach B´dorf....

*S Ä B A L Ä*


----------



## carboni1 (15. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Schnellspanner ist jetzt geregelt. Auf meinem ersten Schluchtenbike, was ich vor einigen Wochen verkauft habe, waren noch Mavic Schnellspanner drauf die ich noch ab machen wollte. Leider war ich zu langsam und das Rad wurde abgeholt als ich nicht zuhause war. Habe den Käufer gefragt ob er bereit wäre noch zu tauschen und er macht mit. Problem gelöst!


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Dir HP finde ich jetzt besser und schöner



THANX für die Blumen...mir gefällt sie tatsächlich auch besser!

Tosche was geht ab? KARNEVAL TOTAL ???


----------



## carboni1 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Müsli lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört alles KLAR?


----------



## T-Brex (16. Februar 2010)

....*Mittwoch ist wieder Nightride 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Februar 2010)

Gayler Nightride...aber nur für Aysbiker...

Wenn sich hier für Samstag niemand mehr ansagt, werde ich ab  1500 h nochmal nur ne kleine 2 h Runde drehen...muß Samstag Vormittag nochmal ooff Oarbayd...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Gayler Nightride...aber nur für Aysbiker...
> 
> Wenn sich hier für Samstag niemand mehr ansagt, werde ich ab 1500 h nochmal nur ne kleine 2 h Runde drehen...muß Samstag Vormittag nochmal ooff Oarbayd...


 Hallo Tosche komme am Samstag,da am Sonntag das Rennen in Ochtendung abgesagt wurde.
Bis bald, im Wald!


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> @Tom. Bähställt!!   7-10 Tage!!! Froifroi!
> 
> ...




?????Canyon?????? GC9 in rot ????neee...dauert doch länger...in weiß?????


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Tosche komme am Samstag,da am Sonntag das Rennen in Ochtendung abgesagt wurde.
> Bis bald, im Wald!




Hi Uwe.....bin aber erst ab 1500 h verfügbar...laß es uns so machen wie letzte Woche...wenn sich hier noch wer meldet, dann startet halt um 1300 h und kommt um 1500 h nochmal vorbei....ansonsten sehen wir beide uns auch um 1500 h....oder gebt halt Bescheid was geht...ich kann erst ab 1500 h....


----------



## T-Brex (18. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mein Hirsch hatte wieder einen Magersuchtschub nun 11,095kg  ?




Aber wenn du nicht brav bist, dann kommt der Sattel wieder drauf !


----------



## carboni1 (18. Februar 2010)

Samstag 15 Uhr wäre mir auch lieber, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt?
Dann könnte auch Tom noch mitfahren, wenn Er Zeit hat!?


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Februar 2010)

heute Sonne pur
einmal Neustadt und zurück


----------



## alutzo (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels, würde auch gern Samstag fahren, und 15:00 Uhr ist ok.

Aber keine Straße und nur wenns nicht regnet.

Grüße


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Februar 2010)

wat hast du dir denn da für ne Karre zugelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alutzo (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo SAndy, ich hoffe ich hab deinen Geschmack getroffen.

... ist ne echte Rakete.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wat hast du dir denn da für ne Karre zugelegt?


Moin, Moin,
na Andy, merkste was. Es werden immer mehr und alle sind von den Bikes voll auf begeistert.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Februar 2010)

Moin Müsli,

so schnell kann es gehen. Biste nur ein paar Tage wech und schon haben sich die Dammwilds wieder vermehrt. Wird dein Schluchtenbike ein HT oder FS?
Was macht dein Rücken, kannste wieder biken?

@Andy: Fahrt ihr Sonntag? Wenn ja, wann und wo? Würde mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Viktor,
schön dass es dir körperlich wieder besser geht. Sehe dass mit dem Contest und Schnee genauso. Fahren wir lieber ein paar schöne Touren zwischen Rhein und Mosel. In unserem Alter sollten wir langsamer machen.
c.u. demnächst in Sayn.
Übrigens Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, auch wenn du es noch nicht hast.


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die Hirsche sind doch nur aus Mitlayd und Zunaygung fürn SuperÄndy angeschafft worden.
> Man kann den Mann ja nicht ewig heulen und fluchen sehen so hat er immer wieder beglaytung für seine Hirschlady.



oder weil es das bessere und schönere Bike ist?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oder warum kauft sich ein Top-Designer und Werbefachmannprofi so ein Teil?
Hat er da auch die Finger im Spiel gehabt?
Nur der Müsli ist nicht durch den TÜV gekommen.Schon wieder so ein ....
An deiner Stelle würde ich die Bestellung stornieren! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie dem auch say,
ich bin wegen der asphaltlosigkeit der Waldeiswege morgen nicht in Sayn.
Nicht um ayn und auch nicht um dray. baybay


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Februar 2010)

@hangi
bist du nicht beim Barras gewesen?
Das Rotwild ist abba sehr schmutzig,auch hinter den Ohren waschen!
Das kriegt man mit kleinen Pinselchen super sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. Februar 2010)

Wer kommt noch morgen 15 Uhr zum Schloss in Sayn ?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Da ja heute keiner fahren will, brauche ich auch nicht nach Sayn zu kommen! Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## ww-ck (20. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin,

... und das alles ohne Zusatzkosten und inkl. sportlicher Betätigung. Klasse. Viktor, ich würde mich noch mal extra bedanken. 
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> sportliche Betätigung ist gut
> Müsli das sind Punkte


dann muß der Müsli aber aufpassen dass die ich-flieg-mal-wieder-zurück-airline dass nicht doch noch berechnet. Könnte bei dem Ex-Eisenbahner teuer werden. Da kennt der keine Freunde.


----------



## alutzo (20. Februar 2010)

Also wenn das Wetter hält bin ich um dray in Sayn.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da ja heute keiner fahren will, brauche ich auch nicht nach Sayn zu kommen! Schönes Wochenende noch!


Werde um zwölf Uhr losfahren und um dry in Sayn dabeisayn.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Schön dann um dray in sayn


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ?
> Kommste mich abholen  oder was?
> 3 Std bis Sayn?
> Schiebst du?


 
Wir wissen ja nicht wo Er los fährt!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ?
> Kommste mich abholen  oder was?
> 3 Std bis Sayn?
> Schiebst du?


Ich definiere meine Beinmuskeln und schraube nicht am Bike rum.
Im Sommer bin ich oft am Laacher See wenn zu wenig Wind (Windsurfer) habe ich mein Bike dabei vielleicht kannst du mir noch ein paar neue Trials zeigen obwohl ich das Revier seit 25 Jahren kenne!
So muss los,bis bald im Wald!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Februar 2010)

Schön daß ihr um Dray nochmal am Schloß wart

4 AysGemsen auf schönen Trails in der Brex. Teilweise schwierig zu fahren, Eis, Schnee, Schneematsch und Matsch...nur vom Faynsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Februar 2010)

schön schön..gibst Bilder?
Ich war heute mal mit smooth auf dem Rheinradweg unterweg....
hier war kaum Eis und Schnee... nur Sonne und meine Süsse )

Also bald bin ich fit für Euch Gemsen !!! und für MTB RHENS ....allerdings ersmal die Kurzstrecke!


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Werden bei euch die Töchter noch versprochen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Werden bei euch die Töchter noch versprochen?




besser so, als wenn irgend so ein Hehl daher kommt und die Tochter beglaytet 

@hangschieber: Sind Deine Mädels denn schnell oder langsam?
Ich schlage vor wir testen unsere Fitness mal bei Euch bei der angedachten Laacher See Runde, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Mädels und Jungs vom MTB-Forum.
Einge von euch werden von mir schon die Vorinfo zum 4. MTB-Event per Email erhalten haben. Die Veranstaltung findet am 19. und 20.06 wieder in Roßbach/Westerwald statt. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja,mit der kräftigen Unterstützung von den Brexbachgemsen, die 250 Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr zu toppen. Weitere Infos kommen euch zu.
Ingo


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Das wird ganz schön eng dieses Jahr! Zur Zeit 4 Rennen und 2 M.Brötchentouren, Uwe will auch mit uns noch was zusammen machen plus das was letztes Jahr schon alles gelaufen ist!
Material(Bikes) und Ehrgeiz ist genug da


----------



## carboni1 (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo!
> Wozu braucht Mann da noch Freunde  .


 
Freunde melden sich meistens wenn Sie etwas brauchen
Dann lieber mit den Gemsen durch dick und dünn


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hoppla, jetzt kauf ich mir nen Canyon und alle anderen steigen aufs Dammwild um. Verkehrte Welt. Oder hab ich da irgend einen Entwicklung verpasst?



Hallo Viktor,
ich würde mal sagen:"You are not alone...... with your Canyon"

Habe die Woche mein Training fortgesetzt
Ganze Woche im Seminar von der BG gewessen und natürlich die Gelegenheit genutzt in dem Fitnessstudio ein Bisschen Power zu tanken.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Genau


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Rafi da haste aber fleißig Pünktchen gesammelt.
> Kommen glaych noch ein paar von mir dabay.



Nichtdestotrotz...das Radfahren mache ich am liebsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex ich glaub unser Gigabiker DarkHorse hat nen Canyon Fully Rahmen für dich




????????????????????????schick mal nen Link..?????????????????


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

hab keine bekommen...


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich will euch mal was sagen,
gestern abend mit den Gemsen beim biken in der Brex und dann noch die Graupelschauer, das hatte schon was.....wie in der Marlboro Werbung nur halt mit Bikes in der Brex!


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

NEIN KEINE ZIGARETTEN MEHR!!mit Blick auf unsere Rennsaison!!
Habe auch keinen offenen Kamin.........nur einen Kaminofen und der hat ne Scheibe davor.
Und der Schnee hat sich bei uns über Nacht wieder breit gemacht,
auch die Strassen sind erst seit einer Stunde wieder Richtig frei.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Wieso ist eigentlich bei mir der grüne Punkt für Online aus, ob wohl ich Online bin?
Kriege auch nicht alle Emailbenachrichtigungen vom Forum?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 1800 hihi schnella als Müsli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Hangi
wäre schön wenn ich wieder einige von euch sehen werde. Samtags wäre doch für euch interessant beim Bikebiathlon als Team zu anzutreten. Hat im letzten Jahr viel Spaß gemacht.
Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich bei mir der grüne Punkt für Online aus, ob wohl ich Online bin?
> Kriege auch nicht alle Emailbenachrichtigungen vom Forum?


 

Hast du den vielleicht im Kontrollzentrum "abgeschaltet" ?...das ist nämlich möglich....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ....... obwohl wir Cash vereinbart haben...
> http://www.npd-vogtland.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/geldkoffer.jpg





.....auwaya Müsli....auwaya....was ist das denn für ein Link....???
ist der von deinen Parteifreunden...???.....ich hoffe nicht.....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ... obwohl wir Cash vereinbart haben...
> http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/1238333487000/00781/geldkoffer_DW_Sport_781913g.jpg





puh....der ist besser..........wenigstens kayne Partayspende...


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

OberGemse wie komm ich den noch an eine Jacke?
Wir sollten auch mal überlegen ob wir Mittwochs nicht die Schlagzahl erhöhen wollen mit Blick auf Herthasee.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn du mich maynst ?

Ich habe noch einen Satz Winterklamotten unabgeholt von Pitu68 !?! Größe L.....wenn der Dir was abtritt ??....bezahlt hat er schon....ich schick dir die email adresse ....


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Bleibt noch der Mittwoch, wir müssen eigentlich die Schlagzahl erhöhen!


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe leider außer MI/SA keine Zeit. Das muß reichen.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich meinte nur Mittwochs etwas länger zu fahren!
Mehr HM und mehr KM und only Mittwoch so wie Samstags z.b.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Du musst Still sein.......zum H&S zu fahren, ohne etwas mit zu bringen


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub wir müssen uns mal unterhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne Maßnahme für mich als "alter Scharfschütze"
> So richtig mit ner Luftflinte oder KK?
> Wird das Material gestellt?



Hallo Hangi,
ich glaube Du liegst hier falsch.
Das "BI" heisst in diesem Fall  Laufen+Radfahren.
Aber Dein Vorschlag wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Für mich persönlich mit einer MG

P.S. zu oft W-Stein gespielt,was


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2010)

Habe in meinem Fotoalbum ein paar Fotos von AlpX hochgeladen.
Wer will....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Hangi,
> ich glaube Du liegst hier falsch.
> Das "BI" heisst in diesem Fall ...........
> 
> ...




.....BI......W-Stein......Wallenstein????..

Spaß muß sayn sprach Wallenstayn und schob die ......usw.usw.usw.....aber das der gute alte Wallenstayn auch noch *BI *gewesen ist war mir neu......da bekommt das Gedicht ayne ganz andere Bedeutung....die alte war mir lieber.....aber man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir sollten auch mal überlegen ob wir Mittwochs nicht die Schlagzahl erhöhen wollen mit Blick auf Herthasee.



genau
Do,Sa,So  180km 7,5std

Ostern ist Generalprobe 
4Tage,400km


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....BI......W-Stein......Wallenstein????..
> 
> Spaß muß sayn sprach Wallenstayn und schob die ......usw.usw.usw.....aber das der gute alte Wallenstayn auch noch *BI *gewesen ist war mir neu......da bekommt das Gedicht ayne ganz andere Bedeutung....die alte war mir lieber.....aber man lernt ja nie aus...




ich muss passen
aber der Hangi weiss Bescheid,oder?


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

W.Stein find ich Super Klasse und auf BI hätte ich auch mal Bock mit nem KKstehend sitzend und liegend wie auf'm Platz.

Bein nächsten Hundespaziergang bin ich Bewaffnet(Sau-Abfangmesser20cm Klinge), jeder DOOFE Hundebesitzer meint seinen Hund laufen lassen zu müssen. Dann hören die Köter nicht, stehen 2 meter vor mir und ich überlege mir welchen von den Hunden ich als erstes ableinen soll. Bis jetzt ging es ohne beisserei, ist die Frage wie lange noch........


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


>


 
Du hast Post


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

1x bitte für mich so wie er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Bis auf den Drahtesel ganz gut.

Wird das Wild nur im Stall gehalten oder wird es auch mal raus gelassen?
Sieht noch so sauber aus!


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

ich nehme auch 4 Stück !! Franz.-Ventil.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2010)

So die Spikes sind runter und Matchreifen drauf.
Nippelverlust:hinten zwei und vorne einen!
Bis bald,im Wald!


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

..die Spikes wirst du noch brauchen...lieber nen 2.ten LRS mit anderen Reifen...oder anderes Bike parat halten....


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Wieviel gramm ein Schlauch?


----------



## T-Brex (21. Februar 2010)

SV 13 oer SV 14??


bis moje abbbbend....bin jetzt off.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2010)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit an: zum Ruhrbikefestivalmarathon Wetter an der Ruhr 50km 1300 hm. Mischung zwischen Erbeskopf und Vulkanbike. 70 -80 Prozent Singletrailanteil. Startgeld: 28 Euro Termin 03.07.10. Anzahl der Starter auf 8oo Teilnehmer begrenzt.Tolle Veranstaltung gut organisiert. Nachmittags gibt es noch Cross-Country-Bundesliga Wettkämpfe auf einem äußerst selektivem Rundkurs.
Wer Interesse hat bitte bei mir melden ich bin schon angemeldet.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte das Rad noch lüften.......
dazu brauche ich 2x Ro.-Ro.(vielleicht auch einen RR hinten wenn leichter) einen Schlauch light 130gr.
eine XT-Kassette 11-32 oder 11-34 und die SRAM Kette ich GlaubePowerChain II 991 Hollow. Nun bin ich auch gerade an der Sattelstütze dran,Orig.Ritchey Pro ca.300gr.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Rad noch lüften.......
> dazu brauche ich 2x Ro.-Ro. einen Schlauch light 130gr.
> eine XT-Kassette 11-32 oder 11-34 und die SRAM Kette ich GlaubePowerChain II 991 Hollow. Nun bin ich auch gerade an der Sattelstütze dran,Orig.Ritchy Pro ca.300gr.


Da ich seit Jahren Tubeless fahre habe ich noch Schläuche übrig und zwar XXlight 100gr wären 2x30gr=60gr Gewichtsverlust leicht wie ein Condomi!


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Meinste Tubeless rollen besser als Faltreifen mit Schlauch?
Wennste im Rennen einen Platten hast was machste dann?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Meinste Tubeless rollen besser als Faltreifen mit Schlauch?


Weniger Rollwiderstand durch fehlende Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Reifen und besserer Pannenschutz zusätzlich kannst du noch Pannenschutzmilch nehmen. Im Rennen hatte ich noch nie einen Platten!


----------



## carboni1 (21. Februar 2010)

Aber Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph so was fährst Du aber nicht oder doch?


----------



## alutzo (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex bidda schön
> 
> BrexbachGemsen Rahmenschutz gefällig?



@Hangi
gute Idee, aber damits professionell wird, solltest du die korrekte Typo sprich den selben Schriftzug wie auf den Trikots nehmen und bitte nicht so ne Westernschrift

Wenn du hier meine Unterstützung benötigst, melde dich

alutzo


----------



## alutzo (21. Februar 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Lutz, ich brauche gelegentlich den Chef Ästheten:
> 
> 
> Will ne Fahne oder nen  Banner für die Gemsen machen: Damit wir bei den Ivänts auch ein fayerliches Gelöbnis vorweg stellen!  Sonn Motivationslappen, wayscht wos i moin !
> ...



Hallo Müsli, klar wenn ich dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen kann, gern


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> SV13
> 190g



gemeint war das Gewicht des Schlauches ohne Reifen

Du willst dir doch nicht im Ernst so einen Schlauch kaufen.
Schlauch max 95-110gr

@carboni
SattelstÃ¼tze z.B. Pro Vibe Carbon ab 185gr.  ca.120.-â¬ ist gut,fahr ich auch , kannste in meinen Fotos
am RC1 HT sehen.


----------



## alutzo (21. Februar 2010)

@Gemsen 
Interesse an einer Großbestellung Schwalbe Ersatzschläuche?
Normale Ausführung franz. Ventil per Stück 2,50 (hoffe mal das der Preis so bleibt) Autoventil muß ich anfragen keine Versandkosten da ich sie abhole.[/QUOTE]

@Hangi
hätte auch gerne welche, 4x mit franz.Ventil
Und wegen der Kohle  Bezahlung bei Abholung oder Vorkasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Februar 2010)

@hangi

nehme auch 2 Schläuche (franz.V.)


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Aber Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph so was fährst Du aber nicht oder doch?


 Rocket Ron ist zu Pannenanfällig.
Zum Trainieren Nobby Nick macht auf den Trials am meisten Spass.
Im Rennen bei Trockenheit Racing Ralph bei Matsch Nobby Nick, kannst auch mischen vorne Nobby und hinten Ralph natürlich alles tubeless mit Milch.Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## ww-ck (22. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Hangi,
> ich glaube Du liegst hier falsch.
> Das "BI" heisst in diesem Fall  Laufen+Radfahren.
> Aber Dein Vorschlag wäre auch nicht schlecht.
> ...


Hallo Rafi, hier liegst du falsch. Beim letztjährigen Event waren die einzigsten Laufeinheiten vom Fahrradabstellplatz zum Schießstand und zurück. Jeweils ca. 10 m, also nicht der Brüller.
Es ging am Samstag Nachmittag mit gemütlichen Einfahren von Roßbach nach Raubach zum Schießstand des dortigen Schützenvereins. Dort war eine Rundstrecke abgesteckt, die von jedem Teilnehmer drei mal abgefahren werden musste. Dazwischen waren zwei Schießeinheiten mit dem Lufgewehr (Stehend) zu absolvieren. Alles mit Zeitnahme und super organisiert (Hefeweizen gabs auch am Schießstand). Parallel wurde auch ein Biathlon für Kinder organisiert (Geschicklichkeitsfahren mit dem Fahrrad und anschließendes Schießen mit dem Lasergewehr). Auch hier mit Zeitnahme. Nach dem Biathlon ging es dann gemütlich zurück nach Roßbach zu Essen, Trinken und Siegerehrung. Sonntags dann unterschiedliche, geführte Touren mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen. Alles super organisiert, kann ich nur empfehlen. Samstags klasse mit Kiddis. Jonas freut sich schon drauf.
Habe den Termin schon fest eingeplant. 
Gruß Chrisitian


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Februar 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Rafi, hier liegst du falsch.



Hallo,
ja,danke für die Aufklärung
Was es Alles noch gibt
@Hangi-mein Arbeitskollege hat letztes Jahr bei dem Duathlon mitgemacht,
daswegen dachte ich auch ein Biathlon gäbe es nicht


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. Februar 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Rocket Ron ist zu Pannenanfällig.



dem kann ich mich anschliessen.Hatte in einem Monat 4 oder 5 Pannen gehabt.

@Uwe- am 3.7.10 bin in in den Alpen,kann also nicht mitfahren.


----------



## carboni1 (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Tom,
habe gestern abend noch die Räder gewogen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das das gute Rad 14,5 kg wiegt und es ist alles leichter gemacht was Sinn macht, mehr geht nicht! Obwohl die Laufräder nur 1720 gr. wiegen.


----------



## carboni1 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub das sind die so genannten Extras wie z.b. KS 900i ohne sind es nur ca.14 kg. Beim Rennen fällste mit dem Rad damit schon auf Gewicht: Rad mit Fahrer und 3 liter im Camelbak unter 90 kg!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gesagt getan habe die Schläuche.
> Müsli und alutzo ist geklärt.
> Jaymano deine werde ich bei T-Brex abwerfen. Nur wann kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> 
> Hangi



super. >Danke ! Bitte teile mir Deine Bankdaten per PM mit und den Betrag!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Schluchtenbike verkaufen und mir ein Carbon HT holen, natürlich von meiner lieblings Marke.So was in der Art!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Februar 2010)

gerade sind 17 Leute auf der Gemsen HP gleichzeitig online


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ha warst schneller.
> Mit Laufeinheit heißt die Sache Duathlon.
> Und wenn einer der Gemsen daran Spaß hat gibts das 3 km von mir entfernt am 24 April. Wenn ich jetzt noch laufen könnte würde ich da mit machen
> http://www.crossduathlon-andernach.de/


 Passt in meinen  Dienstplan werde wohl als Trainingseinheit teilnehmen,obwohl 19 Euro Startgeld nicht wenig ist.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## xmichelx (23. Februar 2010)

Gerade entdeckt:
Tourwerk.com
http://www.tourwerk.com
"bei TOURWERK finden Ihre Outdoor-Touren ihren Platz. Natürlich mit Up- und Download der GPS-Daten für Ihr Navi."

Bisher aber nur sehr wenige Strecken vorhanden.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt:
> Tourwerk.com
> http://www.tourwerk.com
> "bei TOURWERK finden Ihre Outdoor-Touren ihren Platz. Natürlich mit Up- und Download der GPS-Daten für Ihr Navi."
> ...


 
Hab da was besseres:
http://www.gps-tour.info/


----------



## xmichelx (23. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hab da was besseres:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/



Ja, das kenne ich. Dort habe ich mich mal registriert und vereinzelt Routen heruntergeladen.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Bis Du beim Herthasee-Rennen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (23. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bis Du beim Herthasee-Rennen dabei?



Ne, leider nicht. Muss an dem Wochenende auf eine Hochzeit von Freunden.

Aber beim 24 Std. Rennen am Nürburgring bin ich wieder am Start mit einem Team bestehend aus Kollegen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

Dem Schnee, dem Regen,
dem Wind entgegen,
Immer zu! Immer zu!
Ohne Rast und Ruh'!

Heute "nur" eine Runde gejoggt

Am 24.4 bin ich nicht im Lande.Würde gerne bei dem Duathlon ein Bisschen  MG schiessen


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Sag mal Rafael warum fährst Du ein HT und kein Fully?


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Nix morgen Strasse Du kommst schön um 17 Uhr nach Sayn und fährst mit uns durch den Wald!


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand interesse an einer TransAlp 2010?

Werde zusammen mit meinem Cousin (ehemaliger AlpX Guide!)
von 25.6 bis ...7-10Tage eine Alpenüberquerung fahren.
Haben im Moment keine feste Route festgelegt.Sollten aber um die 10-15000Hm je nach Dauer der Tour drin sein.
Es wird auch Alles privat organisiert (Übernachtung und Rückfahrt).


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Sag mal Rafael warum fährst Du ein HT und kein Fully?



habe früher nur Fully gefahren (Jekyll).Da ich im Jahr ein paar Km schruppe,war mir das auf dauer zu teuer.Ausserdem hatte ich das Wippen satt.Seit 2008 fahre ich das Carbon-Känjon und bin damit seht zufrieden(inkl.2 TransX)


Der SCALE hätte mir auch gefallen


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> habe früher nur Fully gefahren (Jekyll).Da ich im Jahr ein paar Km schruppe,war mir das auf dauer zu teuer.Ausserdem hatte ich das Wippen satt.Seit 2008 fahre ich das Carbon-Känjon und bin damit seht zufrieden(inkl.2 TransX)


 
Wieso eigentlich zu teuer? Und was hat das mit den KM die du fährst zu tun? Wippen gibts heute nicht mehr!


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich zu teuer? Und was hat das mit den KM die du fährst zu tun? Wippen gibts heute nicht mehr!



Hatte öffters Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und der Headschock Gabel.
Das konnte ich leider ohne spezial Werkzeug nicht alleine beheben.
Und das Rad hat auch 4 kg mehr Gewicht gehabt.Wenn du heute ein 9 Kg Fully kaufen willst musst du mindestens 4000 hinblättern.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Mein Frage hat auch einen Grund!
Ich überlege gerade ob ich ein Fully für ein HT Opfern soll . Würde gerne mal eine Tour mit nem HT fahren um das Entscheiden zu können.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte auch mein Schatz aus'm Keller holen, hinten Lockout rein und ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit morgen, kommste rüber?


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

Als ich auf das HT umgestiegen bin ,war ich ein Rocket Rafi.
Der Vortrieb mit blockierteGabel ist einfach enorm.

@Carboni: wenn du willst kannst auch mein Rad probefahren (L)


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Super Klasse Danke fürs Angebot! Werd mir mal überlegen was ich jetzt mache!

Ach ja 1900 Du Sack warst schneller


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 1900:d



Du hast bestimmt darauf gewartet
Muss gleich arbeiten


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Als ich auf das HT umgestiegen bin ,war ich ein Rocket Rafi.
> Der Vortrieb mit blockierteGabel ist einfach enorm.
> 
> @Carboni: wenn du willst kannst auch mein Rad probefahren (L)


 
Ja schon klar aber bei Wurzeln oder geröll was machste dann?
Aus dem Sattel gehen und drüber.......


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hangi was ist jetzt mit morgen 17 Uhr?


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar aber bei Wurzeln oder geröll was machste dann?
> Aus dem Sattel gehen und drüber.......



wie ich schon sagte:2 mal TransX (keine leichten) und das Rad hat es gut überstanden.
Man muss sichauch komplett von der Fahrtechnik umstellen (die gestreckte Position bringt auch Vorteile am Berg).


----------



## carboni1 (23. Februar 2010)

Hangi fahre morgen vormittag oder spätestens am Donnerstag zum Zoll.

Rafi wie ich das letzte mal ein HT hatte kam gerade die Gefederte Sattelstütze von Rock Shox raus die mir viel Komfort gebracht hat. Danach hatte ich auch ein Jeykll 700 ab da war ich mit weniger beschwerden unterwegs.


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Februar 2010)

Werde morgen Strasse fahren.Vielleicht komme ich um 17 Uhr am Schloss vorbei.
Jetzt muss ich aber los....
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (24. Februar 2010)

hallo Gemsen,

bitte schon mal vormerken. Am 15.05.2010 veranstalten wir in Rengsdorf eine organisierte Tour im Rahmen der bundesweiten Aktion "Deutschland bewegt sich". Die Veranstaltung beginnt um 14,00 Uhr. Es werden Strecken von 19 und 36 km angeboten. Die Strecken werden durchgängig ausgeschildert und jede/jeder kann somit sein eigenes Tempo fahren. Zusätzlich wird ein Fahrtechnikkurs angeboten. Dieser Kurs wird von  einem erfahrenen Trainer durchgeführt. Hiermit möchten wir unerfahrenen Bikerinnen/Bikern eine Starthilfe fürs biken geben. 

Werde in den nächsten Tagen das Programm ins Net stellen und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (24. Februar 2010)

gleich ab 1700 h Nightride


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. Februar 2010)

Geheimes Bild aus Tosche´s Garten gefunden!


> http://fvfileserver.com/galleries/picdump123/25.jpg


----------



## carboni1 (24. Februar 2010)

HP vom TV Weißenthurm dort fährt ein Bekannter der mit mir die letzten Jahre im Elztal war.
Die ein oder andere Tour könnte man dort evt. mit angehen.
http://mtb.tv-weissenthurm.de/


Hangi[/quote]

Wie du warst die letzten jahre im Elztal mit jemanden.......
In dem Verein fahren die Mädels wenigsten auch Fahrrad!


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2010)

Hätte weisse schrift gerne gehabt.


----------



## xmichelx (25. Februar 2010)

Servus,

mal eine technische Frage:

was tun gegen angerostete Ketten.

Fahre zur Zeit mit dem Bike ins Büro und da steht das gute Stück tagsüber im Nassen und Kalten. Das mag meine Kette gar nicht. Zudem hat's wohl ein wenig an der Schmierung gefehlt.
Auf alle Fälle sieht die Kette jetzt gar nicht mehr gesund aus.

Was tun?

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (25. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Klatsch ne gute Portion Brunox oder ausm Aldi W40 drauf einwirken lassen nun alter Lappen ordenlich durch ziehen dann das geliebte sündhaft teure Finish Line Kettenöl und gut ists.
> Oder noch einfacher neue Kette das Kettenöl kostet ja auch schon 9.



Merci, werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich war gestern abend mit der Obergemse in der Brex unterwegs.
Da hätte man auch ein Werbevideo für DX Lampen drehen können.
Schon ein tolles Licht was die Lampen machen.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2010)

Ist die Folie auch dich genug für den Steinschlag?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso Steinschlag?
Auf der Straße gibbet sowat net.
Schmale Reifen mit wenig oder mit ohne Profil (Furios Fred,Kojak...)dann fliegt auch nix an den Rahmen.
Je breiter und grober das Profil desto mehr Steine werden nach oben geschleudert.


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Februar 2010)

kamma da net ne Fleischwurschtpelle beschriften?
Farbe der Pelle passt doch zum Känjon.


----------



## carboni1 (25. Februar 2010)

NALO-TOP Darm würde gehen!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2010)

Gute Nachrichten 

Morgen wieder eine schöne (fast) schneefreie *Wald-*Tour !

*UM AYN in SAYN*

Da trifft man bestimmt wieder viele alte Bekannte wieder, die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat......

@SÄndy:  Wald = das mit den Bäumen und Sand und Blätter                 und mit ohne Autos und mit ohne Asphalt und mit ohne Abgase......


----------



## robi81 (26. Februar 2010)

Servus Miteinander

Ich möchte mich für morgen anmelden........nach ewiger Abstinenz von vier Wochen, kann ich mich wieder auf den Sattel schwingen!!! 

Steht schon ne Route an für morgen an?????????


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2010)

robi81 schrieb:


> Steht schon ne Route an für morgen an?????????




...nix genaues, nur soviel: möglichst Schnee- und Aysfray.....


----------



## T-Brex (26. Februar 2010)

....wir werden die Sonnensayten rayten....Richtung Norden....nicht zu tief in die Täler....immer schön am Sonnenhang entlang...und wenns gut läuft von Irlich am Rhayn entlang zurück....dann sollten wir schneefray blayben...also am Anfang die Anstrengung und hintenraus gemach haymglayten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (27. Februar 2010)

Hey hey..., also ich bi heute auch mal wieder dabay!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

heute habe ich ein Duathlon gefahren:
52km/400Hm Stasse anschliessend 30 Min.Laufen.
Bei dem schönem Wetter konnte ich mir es nicht entgehen lassen.

Versuche nächste Woche nach Sayn zu kommen

P.S. zum Schwimmen war das Wasser zu kalt und zu starke Strömung (Hochwasser)


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Rafael,
da hast Du und ayninge andere Gemsen heute eine schöne Tour bei bestem Gemsenwetter verpaßt.
56 km geschätzte 1000 hm 8 Mann und jede Menge Spaß. Eisfrei!!!!!!.

Sayn Zoo Rheinsteig Aubachtal Köppel Aubachtal Wingertsberg Rengsdorf Melsbach Altwied Monrepos Hüllenberg Feldkirchen Irlich Rhein Sayn.Geil

2 neue Gemsen !!!  Martin aus Sayn .....der der die Bremse tunet ....15 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis.....Bremsbelag ohne Belag !!!

und 

Alex aus Koblenz, Smoking Alex...die einzige Geräucherte Gemse!!!....

Mir hats viel Spaß gemacht !!!


----------



## carboni1 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier der Link für die DX Lampe aus HK:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

vergesst aber nicht den Adapter gleich mit zu bestellen!

War schon eine KLASSE TOUR heute, vielen DANK an UWE


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Februar 2010)

Mir hat es auch Spass gemacht, Sonne, angenehme Temperatur und soulige Trials.
Hoffe Alex kommt noch mal wieder er war am Ende ziemlich platt.
Morgen wildere ich in Hangschiebers Revier rum,der Vulkansee kocht, es ist morgen Sturm angesagt werde einen wilden Surfritt auf dem See haben.
Bis bald, im Wald!


----------



## flyfisher (27. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost!


----------



## flyfisher (27. Februar 2010)

Moin.

Jetzt hattest Du mich mit der Klapprad-WM in Pfronten schon richtig interessiert gemacht, und dann darf man/Frau da nur mit nem 70er-original/Nachbau-Single/Dualspeed-Rücktritt gerät antreten - schade.
Das ist aygentlich noch krasser als Singlespeed - und son Rad habe ich auch nicht.

Bin noch nicht im Siebengebirge gerollt, aber auch dieser Tag wird kommen... Und statt Pfronten sollte ich doch 2010 wenigstens mal um ayn in Sayn hinbekommen.

Grüße aus dem Norden.
FF


----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2010)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Jetzt hattest Du mich mit der Klapprad-WM in Pfronten schon richtig interessiert gemacht, und dann darf man/Frau da nur mit nem 70er-original/Nachbau-Single/Dualspeed-Rücktritt gerät antreten - schade.
> Das ist aygentlich noch krasser als Singlespeed - und son Rad habe ich auch nicht.
> ...


Hi Tom !!

Ich freue mich schon auf Dich um Ayn in Sayn...

..und wenn du Fuß gefaßt hast dann machen wir unter Deiner Führung ne schöne 7Gebierge Tour !!!....die hatten wir noch nicht.....


----------



## flyfisher (27. Februar 2010)

Und noch was...

Bin doch öfter in USA. (zB morgen wieder)
Wenn Ihr von dort was braucht/bestellen wollt, gebt bescheid - lasse mir das Zeug ins Hotel schicken.
Das spart zumindest ayniges an Transportkosten usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Februar 2010)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Und noch was...
> 
> Bin doch öfter in USA. (zB morgen wieder)
> Wenn Ihr von dort was braucht/bestellen wollt, gebt bescheid - lasse mir das Zeug ins Hotel schicken.
> Das spart zumindest ayniges an Transportkosten usw...



ich nehme  eine DX Lampe mit Helmträger


----------



## carboni1 (27. Februar 2010)

Da zwei Leute noch Dx Lampen brauchen..........die gibts auch im Amiland.


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was ist los?
> Schlaft ihr alle


ach was , alle gucken Olympia:Eisshnelllauf Finale und dann 4Bob

PL bronzeund DE in Finale


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

jetzt wird es spannend.....einfach eine geile sportart,oder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Goldwar das spannend


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was ist los?
> Schlaft ihr alle?



moin,moin,

28.3. ist Brohltal CTF
die Fumics haben es inzwischen auch erkannt das sind ja richtige Blitzmerker
Ich habs ja schon imma gewisst

hab heut auch etwas gemacht. 104 Sonnenkilometer,war dat schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo !
> 
> Die können Nüsse knacken


ja da ist nix von Orangenhaut


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> 
> 28.3. ist Brohltal CTF
> die Fumics haben es inzwischen auch erkannt das sind ja richtige Blitzmerker
> ...




Der Fumic har zum Cannondale gewechselt....jetzt hat er kein schönes Fahrrad mehr


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Der Fumic har zum Cannondale gewechselt....jetzt hat er kein schönes Fahrrad mehr



abba ein gutes

so etwas geht abba auch zur Not


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

hangi  Sie haben Post


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> abba ein gutes
> 
> so etwas geht abba auch zur Not


Geiles Auto


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Februar 2010)

dem Bike nach zu Urteilen,müsste es das Auto von Alutzo sein


----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2010)

Super A steht mittlerweile nicht mehr für SuperÄndy sondern für *Asphalt *Ändy


----------



## carboni1 (28. Februar 2010)

Jetzt gibts die Fotos von gestern


----------



## robi81 (28. Februar 2010)

Servus @all

Die Tour war gestern echt gut....muss aber eingstehen das die vier Wochen "Nichtbiken"  sich ganz schön bemerkbar gemacht haben....nochmaligen Tag an Tosche für den Energieschub.

Ach, wo kann ich die Bilder von gestern anschaun...auf der HP????


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was ist los?
> Schlaft ihr alle?
> 
> Ok dann so Mail an euch ist unterwegs!
> ...


 Bin um zwölf am Minigolfplatz,Schmerzgrenze liegt bei zehn Grad Lufttempereratur schaue mir die Bedingungen erst mal an.
Bis bald ,im Wald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die Bilder unserem Webmaster weitergeleitet.
Die werden bald auf der HP zu sehen sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Super A steht mittlerweile nicht mehr für SuperÄndy sondern für *Asphalt *Ändy



moin,
genau so isset.Von heute kommen schon wieder 42km dazu.
In den Wald komme ich noch früh genug.Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## carboni1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hier kann man nichts machen ohne das es einer mit kriegt!


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Februar 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bilder unserem Webmaster weitergeleitet.
> Die werden bald auf der HP zu sehen sein.




Wir haben immernoch ein paar Probleme mit unserer Homepage, und die Bildershow ist nicht nutzbar bzw. es können keine neuen Bilder publiziert werden. Ich habe mal 3 Bilder unter AKTUELL eingepflegt und die neue "Gemse" bei den Steckbriefen ergänzt.

Werde das HP Problem mit T-BREX besprechen. Wenn von Euch jemand helfen kann ...gerne!!! (HP basiert auf JOOMLA)


----------



## .franky (28. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni biete es doch .Franky an der ist immer noch auf der Suche.



Hey ich habe mir bereits ein Rad gekauft. (Radon QLT Race 6.0)




Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Wir haben immernoch ein paar Probleme mit unserer Homepage, und die Bildershow ist nicht nutzbar bzw. es können keine neuen Bilder publiziert werden. Ich habe mal 3 Bilder unter AKTUELL eingepflegt und die neue "Gemse" bei den Steckbriefen ergänzt.
> 
> Werde das HP Problem mit T-BREX besprechen. Wenn von Euch jemand helfen kann ...gerne!!! (HP basiert auf JOOMLA)



Macht euch eine eigene Seite in html.
Einfach ne Tabelle erstellen ... da bekommt man die seite so wie ihr sie habt auch ganz gut hin. Mit Frontpage geht das ziemlich gut finde ich .

gruß fabian


----------



## .franky (28. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Klasse ein wenig Einzeltraining und dann gehts ab um ayn in Sayn.
> Nehme an das 2009er Modell?
> Zu dem Preis ein super Bike!




Joa wenn ich zeit hab und und samstags oder mittwochs frei.
ja das 09 er


----------



## .franky (28. Februar 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier der Link für die DX Lampe aus HK:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> 
> vergesst aber nicht den Adapter gleich mit zu bestellen!
> ...



hey bestellt da wer ? 
würde auch so eine nehmen.
würde dann tosche das geld vorbeibringen wenn das ok ist.

bzw welchen adapter ? und gibts da nen kopfband ?
gruß Fabian


----------



## maik_87 (28. Februar 2010)

Hey hey.., sorry das ich mich jetzt erst zurück melde... DAs war gestern eine wirklich super Tour mit super Wetterchen.. Ich hatte am ende des Tages 92km und 1900hm drauf, leider hab ich die 2000 nicht mehr geschafft.... Und so wie es aussieht werd ich nä#chsten Samstag wieder dabei sayn.....

DAs höhenprofil und so... lade ich moje früh hoch...

Könntet ihr mir die Bilder vom Samstag per E-mail senden??


----------



## maik_87 (1. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. März 2010)

Morgen, Mittwoch  1700 h wieder Nightride ab Schloß Sayn

Bitte recht zahlraych, auch wieder mit den Langzeitvermißten Klaus & Klaus & Rudi ....Maik und Carboni haben sich schon angemeldet 

Bis Moje


----------



## carboni1 (2. März 2010)

Meine neue Rennsemmel


----------



## carboni1 (2. März 2010)

Ist aber nicht das Teil von diesem Int......sport Geschäft.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Morgen, Mittwoch 1700 h wieder Nightride ab Schloß Sayn
> 
> Bitte recht zahlraych, auch wieder mit den Langzeitvermißten Klaus & Klaus & Rudi ....Maik und Carboni haben sich schon angemeldet
> 
> Bis Moje


Ich war die letzten zwei Tage im Wald unterwegs,seid vorsichtig beim Nightride, durch Orkantief Xynthia liegt sehr viel quer!
Heute gehts zum Einrollen nach Adenau,Samstag Spätdienst und Ruhetag, bis nächste Woche.


----------



## T-Brex (3. März 2010)

Ja Uwe, wir haben heute auch Bike Triathlon gemacht....fahren, klettern und laufen mit Bike aufm Buckel.....das waren anstrengende 25 km...aber wie immer super.....im Laubwald ist alles ok....Nadelbäume hats mancherorts großflächig umgehauen....deswegen:

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn ....für ne Asphalt-Runde.*....
mit ggf. Waldversuch...denn der Boden ist fast trocken !!!!Supergeil!!!...nur jetzt mit Mikado-Effekt....

ggf. in *Richtung KO* ??....Schmittenhöhe....Lahn....oder Stadtwald...???....die Eingeborenene können sich ja mal äußern...
Bis Samstag!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Samstag um ayn in Sayn ....für ne Asphalt-Runde.*....
> mit ggf. Waldversuch...denn der Boden ist fast trocken
> ggf. in *Richtung KO* ??....Schmittenhöhe....Lahn....oder Stadtwald...???....die Eingeborenene können sich ja mal äußern...
> Bis Samstag!!!!



Hallo Gemsen,

   Falls ihr am Sa eine Strassenfahrt machen wollt , wäre ich auch dabei.
  Auch im Falle :Strasse zum Ko-Wald und dann eine Runde im Wald,
  könnt Ihr auf mich als Guido zählen.
  Wir müssten nur dann die Streckenlänge festlegen (vielleicht ein Teil von dem *Rhenser-Marathon*).
  War nach dem Sturm  nicht im Wald ,kann also nicht sagen ,ob alles befahrbar ist.
  Morgen muss ich nicht arbeiten und werde ein Bisschen Asphalt  entlang der Mosel Richtung Cochem lutschen.

[FONT="]Mal schauen wie weit ich komme (mindestens 100km ).[/FONT]

Dann , würde ich sagen bis Sa in Koblenz?
Treffpunkt :Sporthalle Oberwerth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (4. März 2010)

Tach zusammen.
Habe mich heut auch mal wieder mit dem Rad fortbewegt!
Wollte von Isenburg Richtung Kausen über die L304.
Na ja was soll ich sagen, Durchfahrt verweigert!
Der nette Mann in seinem 40t wollt mich nicht vorbei lassen! 
Denn da sieht es aus wie nach nem Bombeneinschlag!!
Hab mich dann weiter nach Kl. Maischeid gequält.
Ist doch noch ganz schön frisch im WW.
Alles in allem ne ganz schöne  Tour heut.


----------



## T-Brex (4. März 2010)

...aber Samstag versuchen wirs mal in Koblenz ....da haste mehr Glück!

überwiegend Radweg und Asphalt und ggf. Stadtwald...unter fachkundiger Führung vom Rafi...aber wenn nur Laubwald...Nadelwald gibts nur noch horizontal,,,,


----------



## T-Brex (4. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schadenliste 2010
> 
> 3 platte Reifen und das nicht beim Biken, sondern beim umrüsten.
> 1 Freilauf verreckt
> 1 Schaltwerkröllchen abgenudelt und muß noch ersetz werden



...ich glaube du bist ein "*Violin-Schloße*r"..halt so ein richtiger Filigrantechniker


----------



## Andreas S. (4. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Neues Thema gefällig?
> 
> Schadenliste 2010
> 
> ...



wie schafft man dann sowas?

was issn mit dem Freilauf?  nix zu retten?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. März 2010)

und die Platten?


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

habe den heutigen Tag voll ausgenutzt.
Bei tollem Wetter von KO nach Cochem und zurück gegen starken Wind (mich hätte auf eine Brücke fast umgeschmiessen).
Insgesamt 115 Km Asphaltlutschen.

Am Sa fahren wir dann mein Local.
Je nachdem wie es im Wald aussieht,können wir auch die Waldautobahn fahren.Ohne Bergfahren kommt man bei mir nicht rum.
Morgen ist aber Ruhetag.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Heftig,heftig deine Vorlage da kann SuperÄndy uns bald loben weil wir auf ihn hören
> 
> 
> Jo, wenn ich das noch gebacken bekomme meine Richtung für morgen



....und was ist mit Sa?Bist Du dabei?

Andy: wäre auch was für Dich,oder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Heftig,heftig deine Vorlage da kann SuperÄndy uns bald loben weil wir auf ihn hören viel Straße und mehr!



Eigentlich fahre ich immer im Winter GA1 auf der Strasse und Laufen ist auch nicht verkehrt (auch wenn weniger Spass macht).
Kostet halt ab und zu ein Bisschen Überwindung


Nächstes Jahr kommt vielleicht ein Rennrad in Frage


----------



## Andreas S. (4. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ....und was ist mit Sa?Bist Du dabei?
> 
> Andy: wäre auch was für Dich,oder?



eigentlich schon,habe abba um 20:00Uhr einen Auftritt in Köln und das mit Gattin.
Musical ist angesagt


----------



## Andreas S. (4. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Eigentlich fahre ich immer im Winter GA1 auf der Strasse und Laufen ist auch nicht verkehrt (auch wenn weniger Spass macht).
> Kostet halt ab und zu ein Bisschen Überwindung
> 
> 
> Nächstes Jahr kommt vielleicht ein Rennrad in Frage



wo willst du denn noch Rennrad fahren? Bei den defekten Straßen geht vielleicht ein Crosser oder halt ein MTB. RR macht doch so bestimmt kein Spaß,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

@Andy:   Wir werden im Sommer eine grosse Tour im KO-Wald fahren,dann klappt es vielleicht bei Dir.Lang und mit vielen Hm.
Am besten noch vor Herthasee


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wo willst du denn noch Rennrad fahren? Bei den defekten StraÃen geht vielleicht ein Crosser oder halt ein MTB. RR macht doch so bestimmt kein SpaÃ,oder?



Bei einem Crosser haben wir wieder das leidige Thema annen.
Rennradstrecken gibt es hier genug.Klar macht das nicht so viel Spass,aber 
wÃ¤re eine gute Alternative um noch schneller zu werden

Es muss auch kein teures Teil sein ( so um die 1500â¬ und 7kg?) z.B:http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=1823


----------



## Andreas S. (4. März 2010)

wenn Lob dann nur an Rafi
abba wieso Lob von mir?
Es fährt niemand für mich. Ich sage ja nur was und wie ich es mache bzw. die besten Erfahrunngen gemacht habe.
Viele km bzw std nach Puls aufm Rad geht im Winter eben nicht im Wald.

@rafi
ich dachte das es bei diesen defekten Straßen zur Zeit ,ein RR nicht lange hält.
Ein Schlagloch übersehen und futsch ist das Laufrad.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Es fährt niemand für mich. Ich sage ja nur was und wie ich es mache bzw. die besten Erfahrunngen gemacht habe.
> Viele km bzw std nach Puls aufm Rad geht im Winter eben nicht im Wald.


Dem stimme ich zu:
hatte z.B. heute bei der Fahrt durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz von 65% und das in 4 Std.45 Min inkl.Gegenwind bei der Rückfahrt.

Im Gelände fast unmöglich.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. März 2010)

@T-Brex &Co:
  Wäre am *Sa 13.45* Uhr vor dem Eingang zur *Oberwerth* OK?
  Wenn Ihr um 13 Uhr los fahrt, dann seid ihr in ungefähr 40 Minuten in KO (gemütliche Fahrt)


----------



## Focusine (5. März 2010)

@Ghostrider: Die nächste Zeit kannst Du die L 304 zwischen Kausen und Isenburg noch vergessen. Vollsperrung bis 17.03.2010 wg. Rodungsarbeiten und Xynthia...
LG
Jutta


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2010)

Hi,
solltet Ihr wegen Sa Fragen haben,bin erst ab 22.30 Uhr online.
Am sonsten bis morgen 13.45Uhr.
Auch Mitleser sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## darksun83 (5. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ihr habt ne koblenz runde geplant

das wäre ja ideal für mich.
wo kann man sich denn da einfügen?
fahrt ihr nun an der sporthalle oberwerth vorbei?

ciao alex


----------



## T-Brex (5. März 2010)

....genau....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. März 2010)

Hier nochmal der Aufruf für morgen....Schneeprognose hin oder her...


*Samstag um AYN in SAYN *

und dann überwiegend Asphalt oder Waldautobahn(wegen Xynthia)
Richtung KO. Treffpunkt Oberwerth gegen 1345 h mit dem Führer, der wird uns dann im Stadtwald oder im Bopparder Hamm verführen....und über den Berg fürhren....schau mer mal....bis moje...bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Aufruf für morgen....Schneeprognose hin oder her...
> 
> 
> *Samstag um AYN in SAYN *
> ...




Endlich Wochenende,
im Moment schneit es hier in KO.Wenn die Temperaturen in der Nacht weiter nach unten gehen , dann machen wir morgen Snow-Biking.
Spass beiseite,
morgen egal bei welchen Bedingungen 13.45 Uhr vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth.
Habe schon was schönes für morgen überlegtower Training am Berg


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2010)

...bei dem Wetter kann es sayn, daß wir uns verspäten....also 1345h + X aufm O´werth....


----------



## carboni1 (6. März 2010)

Im Wald kommste nicht zum fahren wegen den vielen umgefallenen Bäumen und auf der Stasse bei dem Wetter und Streusalz kein Bock drauf.Ich werde heute nicht fahren und wir haben ca.15 cm Schnee im WW.


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2010)

Straße??....*Radweg und ggf. Waldautobahn im Laubwald....*

1. kein Salz 
2. Keine Horizontalbäume (oder zumindest nur ganz wenig)
3. Samstag
4. Samstag ist Biketag


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. März 2010)

ich glaube wir werden im Juni noch Schnee haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

Morgen,
schön weiss heute.Gehe davon aus , dass heute fahren,oder?
Wer ist in KO dabei?
Wir kriegen bestimmt eine gute Tour gefahren.
Macht Euch keine gedanken wegen umgestürtzen Bäume,
habe alle in der Nacht aus dem Weg geräumt.


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2010)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall


----------



## darksun83 (6. März 2010)

moje,

ich werde 13 45 uhr vor der sporthalle oberwerth stehen


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2010)

.....und ich um AYN in SAYN....


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich komme auf jeden Fall



dann sind wir schon zu dritt.

@Carboni:  keine Lust heute.Könntest dein neues HT einweihen.

Uwe macht heute relaxen?

@Müsli: was ist mit Dir?Hast nicht so weit.


----------



## darksun83 (6. März 2010)

@ t-brex und cf-rafi

ist das ok wenn ich dort warte oder hätten wir einen genaueren treffpunkt,das ich euch nicht verpasse?


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

darksun83 schrieb:


> @ t-brex und cf-rafi
> 
> ist das ok wenn ich dort warte oder hätten wir einen genaueren treffpunkt,das ich euch nicht verpasse?



Vor der Treppe zur Halle.Bin pünktlich da.
Mach Dir keine Gedanken.Werden uns nicht verpassen.


----------



## darksun83 (6. März 2010)

bis gleich.........                ; )


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
  es war heute eine nette Tour mit Euch
  Vier Schneegemsen on the Road:T-Brex,WilderWilly,Darksun83 und ich als Localguide.
  Nach dem zusammentreffen am  Oberwerth ging es direkt bergauf Richtung Waldesch über Hünenfeld zum Vierseenblick mit nur eine Tragepassage um die gestürzten Bäume
  Nach einer kleinen Pause fuhren wir runter nach Boppard und dann am Rhein entlang zurück nach Koblenz,wo sich unsere Wege wieder getrennt haben.
   Ich hatte am Ende auf dem Tacho 38 Km , 410 Hm und eine Zeit von 2:45.
Bei Euch müssen ein paar Kilometer mehr sein.

  Wir werden auf jedem Fall ,sobald das Wetter besser (wärmer) wird eine ausgedehnte Tour in Ko-Wald und Boppard fahren.

  [FONT="]*Einen schönen Abend noch*
[/FONT]


----------



## carboni1 (6. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> dann sind wir schon zu dritt.
> 
> @Carboni:  keine Lust heute.Könntest dein neues HT einweihen.
> 
> ...



Mein NEUES HT durch Schnee und Eis und Streusalz jagen neeee
das mach ich nicht! Nächste woche Samstag ist wohl alles vorbei.
Das eine WE ohne Biken werde ich nochmal verschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

von Streusalz hatten wir eigentlich sehr wenig , dafür jede Menge frischen Schnee.


----------



## carboni1 (6. März 2010)

Bei der nächsten KO Tour bin ich auf jedenfall dabei und wenn möglich geht es den KÖ-Trail runter oder den Fischerpfad da dürfen Jens und Uwe nicht fehlen, das wird den beiden gefallen.
Wenn Ihr nach Boppard runter seit, bestimmt einer der beiden tollen abfahrten oder wo seit ihr runter?


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr nach Boppard runter seit, bestimmt einer der beiden tollen abfahrten oder wo seit ihr runter?



Bei dem Wetter war nur Asphalt drin.
So,jetzt ist Zeit.


----------



## T-Brex (6. März 2010)

Unverhoffte Schneetour heute........der Rafi hat uns heute schön durch den Stadtwald geführt. Sayn - Valla - Fotoshooting Central Station with Müsli - Radweg - KO - Rittersturz - Waldesch - Hünenfeld - Vierseenblick - Boppard - Rheinradweg - KO - Sayn. 71 km ca. 600 hm und jede Menge fahrbarer Neuschnee, und 300 Meter trage, schiebe, kletter, Sturmbruchpfad.........Danke Rafi.


Hier nochmal für alle noch nicht angemeldeten Gemsen die Links von 
Emmelshausen  30.05.10

http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=3&eventid=3913&lang=de

und Rhens   06.06.10

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

bitte recht zahlraych anmelden...Team:  *BrexbachGemsen*    ist für nen guten Zweck !!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> i´m back




Welcome back Highlander.
Du fährst nach Highland und fotografierst Räder.
Ich würde nur Whisky saufen und anschliessend Nessie besuchen


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht das Müssing-Bike.Hat bestimmt eine kleine Stange Geld gekostet.
Würde zwischen 4000-4500 tippen


----------



## carboni1 (9. März 2010)

Wie sieht es im Wald aus, kann man wieder fahren?


----------



## T-Brex (10. März 2010)

Aber Hallo!!

Der Wald war super heute !  Anstrengend aber alles fahrbar !
Habe mit JudoUwe schonmal für Samstag vorgefühlt wo es Tannenfrei Waldstücke gibt...


----------



## alutzo (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann T-Brex bestätigen, hab eben auch ne kleine Runde gedreht ... alles fahrbar!

Und da wo man nicht fahren kann, kann man ja fliegen  so wie ich  übern Lenker!
Aber dank Schnee gabs ne weiche Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. März 2010)

...das ist uns nicht passiert...du Raser...

Am Samstag nochmal mit SPiKES !!....wird wohl die Spike-Abschlußfahrt des Winters...hoffentlich....


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. März 2010)

Die BREXBACHGEMSEN - HP wird zur Zeit überarbeitet:

hier ein  erster Preview:

*http://brexbachgemsen.br.funpic.de/*

@müslibrenner:  Die Textfarbe müsse Deinem Wunsch entsprechen, oder?!


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. März 2010)

Die BREXBACHGEMSEN - HP wird zur Zeit überarbeitet:

hier ein  erster Preview:

*http://brexbachgemsen.br.funpic.de/*

@müslibrenner:  Die Textfarbe müsste jetzt Deinem Wunsch entsprechen, oder?!


----------



## T-Brex (12. März 2010)

Morgen die (hoffentlich) letzte für diesen Winter.....nach den Erkundungen vom Mittwoch müßten wir sturmbruchfrei durchkommen. Richtung Höhr-Grenzhausen-Vallendar-Neuhäusel-Simmern. 40-50 KM 750 hm. Also bitte recht zahlraych:

*um AYN in SAYN sayn* 

Laßt Euch überraschen.....


----------



## carboni1 (12. März 2010)

Wir könnten noch ne schleife über die Schmittenhöhe machen?


----------



## T-Brex (12. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir könnten noch ne schleife über die Schmittenhöhe machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. März 2010)

Wer kommt heute zum biken?


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2010)

...mit Dir,  sind wir dray vier....


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2010)

..wenn sich der Nebel weiter verzieht wird um


*AYN die Sonne schayn....wie (fast) immer

*und dann kommen bestimmt unverhofft noch ein paar Sunshinerider vorbay....*

@Müsli: aufm Heimweg fahren wir bei dir vorbay....wenn du mitkommst hast du also quasi die Haymfahrt gespart...
*


----------



## T-Brex (13. März 2010)

...die "Mehrwert-Tour" ist zuende....es war sogar eine Invers-Tour...normalerweise werden wir bei zunehmender Strecke weniger...heute sind nachher noch ein paar Gemsen dazugestoßen....

Wir hatten heute "mehr" davon 

Mir hat besonders die Raizwäsche einer Gemse unter der zerfetzten Radlerhose gefallen.....schööööön rot....da hatten wir auch mehr davon...die Höhenmeter haben wir heute hauptsächlich beim klettern über die Bäume gemacht.........und da hatten wir auch mehr davon....ansonsten alles fahrbar !!!!!!

Nächsten Samstag bei Frühlingshaften Temperaturen werden wir ne schöne große Gemsenschaar begrüßen und eine Frühlingseröffnungstour fahren.

Heute:  5 Gemsen - 35 km (10 davon zählen 4-fach!!!) - 600 hm +XXL


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. März 2010)

hört sich gut an.  Habe gestern und heute auch trainiert.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. März 2010)

Schööön das dir meine Unterwäsche gefallen hat,hab es gerne etwas wärmer!
Beeindruckend war wie du heute über die Bäumstämme getänzelt bist,wenn du so über die Singletrials huschst wäre ich auch entzückt!
Hin-und Rückweg zusammen waren es doch 1100hm über die Gesamthöhenmeter in dieser Woche  sag ich nichts, die Gegner lesen mit!


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. März 2010)

richtig!


----------



## Andreas S. (13. März 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hin-und Rückweg zusammen waren es doch 1100hm über die Gesamthöhenmeter in dieser Woche  sag ich nichts, die Gegner lesen mit!



Berry ist abba kein Gegner für dich,sondern Opfer.Sobald es feucht wird (und das ist z.Zt. stark möglich),fährt er wieder nachhause und macht die berühmte "Berryletten Tour"

Un was tosche betrifft._*Vorsicht!*_
Wenn der mal Blut geleckt hat......also lieber noch ne Garnitur Rayzwäsche drüber ziehen und immer hinter ihm fahren.Ich weiß das es dir schwer fällt,so langsam............dann mach halt ein Pedal ab oder übe den Reifenwechsel während der Fahrt oder so.


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. März 2010)

wenns drauf an kommt fahre ich auch im feuchten. nur halt nicht immer
und gegner habe ich doch gar nicht. wir haben doch alle spaß am mtb fahren 
so soll es sein!


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

........oder so.....

.........aber die Berrylettentour hast du selbst kreiert. ......aus der Nummer kommst 
Du nicht mehr raus ....die haftet an......schnell hin oder her....

*Die erste gemeinsame Tour 2010 könnte demnächst die Nettetaltour auf "Eurer Seite" sein.
*
Gerne mit "Unterwäsche" , geht aber auch ohne...jeder so wie er mag....und  keine Angst...der SuperÄndy ist bestimmt nicht dabbay.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wenns drauf an kommt fahre ich auch im feuchten. nur halt nicht immer
> und gegner habe ich doch gar nicht. wir haben doch alle spaß am mtb fahren
> so soll es sein!





....so sehen wir das auch........und wenn Du es ernst maynst.....dann sehen wir uns bald....z..B...im Nettetal.....da könnte auch der "Neu-SIGler" Markus (seit 2008 BrexbachGemsen gelistet) genannt "wilde Kerle" aus Müllem mit am Start sayn.....der hat auch zway Herzen...ohne Probleme......


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Un was tosche betrifft._*Vorsicht!*_
> Wenn der mal Blut geleckt hat......also lieber noch ne Garnitur Rayzwäsche drüber ziehen und immer hinter ihm fahren.Ich weiß das es dir schwer fällt,so langsam............dann mach halt ein Pedal ab oder übe den Reifenwechsel während der Fahrt oder so.




Besonderen Dank für die große Antaylnahme. Die Paralymics haben ja gerade begonnnen......

Ansonsten hat der SüperÄndy aygentlich nur überreagiert........und unsere Toürchen sind sogar mit Berryletten fahrbar....


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

@berry     war nur Spaß
@tosche   war nur Spaß

näxte Woche ist doch die CTF in Kärlich.
Weiß jemand ob die statt findet,wegen umgestürzter Bäume und so..?

Vllt bin ich auch am 10.4. bei der Canyon RTF über 104 km dabbay.
Sonst noch jemand? Oder fahren alle im Wald?


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Vllt bin ich auch am 10.4. bei der Canyon RTF über 104 km dabbay.
> Sonst noch jemand? Oder fahren alle im Wald?



Hallo Andy,
bin auf jedem Fall dabei.Entscheide dann spontan ob Strasse oder Wald.
Die 104 Km sind aber auf der Strasse.Fährst Du dann RR oder MTB mit Slicks?


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

ich habe kein RR

wenn es trocken ist dann mit Slick und bei feucht irgendwas mit etwas Profil.


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Habe mir es gerade auf der Canyon Website angeschaut.
Also die MTB Strecken sind relativ kurz.
Würde evtl. die RR-Strecke mit dem MTB fahren (netter Verlauf auf der Karte).
Wäre auch was für die anderen 24 H Rennen-Teilnehmer als Generalprobe.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe mir es gerade auf der Canyon Website angeschaut.
> Also die MTB Strecken sind relativ kurz.
> Würde evtl. die RR-Strecke mit dem MTB fahren (netter Verlauf auf der Karte).
> Wäre auch was für die anderen 24 H Rennen-Teilnehmer als Generalprobe.





meine Generalprobe wird abba am 1.5. bei der 5Täler RTF in Ochtendung oder am 2.5. gibts einen Marathon in Dortmund.
Abba bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## ww-ck (14. März 2010)

Na Andy, seid ihr trocken Heim gekommen? Bei mir hat`s zurück ab Seifen geregnet. Aber dank der gut Brexbachgemsen Klamotten bin ich wenigstens einiger Maßen trocken geblieben.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bin schon angemeldet, der Chris auch.
> 
> Gemsen went's RR
> 
> ...



 dann können wir ja vllt ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen.
Anmelden kann ich mich ja noch am 10.4.
Wann habt ihr vor zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit 27. und 28 März aus?
> Am 27. um ayn in Sayn und 28. große Runde von Nickenich auf die Wehrer CTF und zurück?



Hat Du nicht geschrieben,dass Du am 28 nicht kannst?
Ich wäre bei beiden Touren dabei,auch wenn ich im Moment zum Läufer mutiert bin


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Na Andy, seid ihr trocken Heim gekommen? Bei mir hat`s zurück ab Seifen geregnet. Aber dank der gut Brexbachgemsen Klamotten bin ich wenigstens einiger Maßen trocken geblieben.



wir haben unsere Teller gestern sauber geputzt.
habe abba nicht mit diesem Wetter heute vormittag gerechnet.Es war ja naß gemeldet.Bin schon um 0830 gestartet und hatte dann noch 76km zusammen bekommen


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nochmal zum besseren Verstehen.
> 
> Ihr fahrt die RTF  oder das Spektakel mit den Heroes?



ich RTF


----------



## ww-ck (14. März 2010)

@ Andy und Müsli - werde zur Schluchtenschmiede auch mit dem Auto fahren. Kann dann gerne Leute mitnehmen. 
@Tom Wenn alles klappt bin ich am 28.03 dabei.
@ Andy - habe auch vor am 01.05. in Ochtendung zu starten. Können wir gerne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.
Ist noch jemand dabei? Viktor?


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Die Heroes Tour geht 81 km und 900 Hm.
Bei der 106 Km stehen keine Hm Angaben,oder habe ich sie übersehen?


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ca. 1400hm



Hab gefunden:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cgrgeepzkbtdwsne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

komme erst am 2.5 von einer Reise zurück
Hätte ich es früher gewusst , würde ich schon am 30.4 zurück fliegen.Jetzt ist es zu spät


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 1.5 wäre ich evt. auch dabei!



geht dann über 155km


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die Chefin und das Wetter an dem Tag dazu sagt.



genau,sind ja noch 7 Wochen bis dahin.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. März 2010)

hab mich  beim Canyon Spektakel auch angemeldet 

natürlich für die FR-Tour - wie sich das für ne Gemse gehört- hab schließlich ein MTB und kein Hollandrad 


hab kürzlich gehört man soll jetzt besonders auf Wild am Strassenrand achten die würden nach dem harten Winter ihren  Mineralstoffspeicher durch auflecken des Streusalzes wieder auffüllen - 
scheint auch für einige Gemsen zuzutreffen


----------



## carboni1 (14. März 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> hab mich beim Canyon Spektakel auch angemeldet
> 
> natürlich für die FR-Tour - wie sich das für ne Gemse gehört- hab schließlich ein MTB und kein Hollandrad


 
Da haste RECHT ich bin auch bei der FR Tour dabei!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (14. März 2010)

super es gibt also doch noch einpaar FR-Gemsen


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe pauschal für die XC Tour und die All-Mountain Tour an 10.April bei Canyon jeweils 5 Mann angemeldet.
Für diese Touren brauch sich also nicht mehr jeder einzeln Nachmelden.


----------



## carboni1 (14. März 2010)

Nicht ganz Tosche hat keine Gemse (NIEMANDEN) bei der FR Tour angemeldet!!


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Wir sollten uns um 0930 h dort treffen, damit wir uns vor den Veranstaltungen wenigstens alle mal sehen


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz Tosche hat keine Gemse (NIEMANDEN) bei der FR Tour angemeldet!!



Das habt ihr Beiden doch schon selbst erledigt - oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bin schon angemeldet, der Chris auch.
> 
> Gemsen went's RR
> 
> ...



@Müsli und WW-CK: für welche Strecke habt ihr euch angemeldet?

Habe in meinem Kalender nachgeschaut und am 9/10.4 müsste ich Nachtdienst machen.Werde aber morgen zusehen , dass ich da frei bekomme 

@Andy: Du willst 100% die 106 km fahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> @Müsli und WW-CK: für welche Strecke habt ihr euch angemeldet?
> 
> Habe in meinem Kalender nachgeschaut und am 9/10.4 müsste ich Nachtdienst machen.Werde aber morgen zusehen , dass ich da frei bekomme
> 
> @Andy: Du willst 100% die 106 km fahren?



wenn, dann 106 km


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Tom !!!!

Ich rechne fest mit Dir im Wald !!! XC oder All-Mountain....nix Asphalt....laß den für den SüperÄndy....


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie SuperÄndy schon schrieb noch 7 Wochen bis dahin.
> Aber zuerst gehts noch durchs Nettetal.
> 
> Klick hier: http://www.virtualvillage.de/fahrradhupe-mini-hupe-fur-fahrrad-90db-schwarz-004620-044.html




Nettetal ist eine andere Baustelle....Canyon-Veranstaltung...im WALD !!!MTB....nix Asphalt-Cowboy !!!!

und wenn du Hupe kaufst, nehme ich auch eine...


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 90db und kein älterer Mitbürger kann behaupten man hätte nicht geklingelt.



..hat tosche das denn behauptet als du ihn überholt hast?


----------



## carboni1 (14. März 2010)

Kann man sich eigentlich bei Canyon vor Ort noch für eine andere Tour entscheiden?


----------



## Andreas S. (14. März 2010)

so,Leutz
ich gehe dann mal inne Haya.Wecker ist auf 0245 scharf gemacht.
Evtl. am Sonntag gehts zur CTF Kärlich.


----------



## T-Brex (14. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> so,Leutz
> ich gehe dann mal inne Haya.Wecker ist auf 0245 *scharf* gemacht.




Wau  Bei SüperÄndys zuhause ist wirklich alles geplant....sogar der Sex findet pünktlich nach vorheriger Terminabsprache statt.......0245 h Viel Spaß


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. März 2010)

@ Tosche : Der Kommentar ist lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute die Kojaks 1,35 (falt-295g) mit Schläuchen für das RTF bestellt.

@Erik Z. :hast keine Chance am Berg


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nicht das du damit nicht glücklich wirst.
> Meinem Infostand nach ist bei den normalen MTB Felgen bei 1,5 Schluß.
> Oder stimmen da meine Infos nicht???
> DT Swiss Felgen 1,5 mit max 5 bar Luftdruck?



Meine XT Tubeless Laufräder sind auch ab eine Reifengrösse 1,5 zugelassen.Mein Cousin fährt die Kojaks 1.35 auf eine MTB Felge und hat damit keine Probleme.Gibt es eigentlich MTB Felgen die so schmale Reifen zulassen?

@Andy:  Du fährst doch auch die Kojaks auf eine MTB Felge,oder?

Habe dazu in Tech-Talk Forum einen Thread aufgemacht.
Mal schauen was die Profis dazu meinen.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (15. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe pauschal für die XC Tour und die All-Mountain Tour an 10.April bei Canyon jeweils 5 Mann angemeldet.
> Für diese Touren brauch sich also nicht mehr jeder einzeln Nachmelden.


 
Ihr sayd mir ja ayn paar Kumpels..., Grad dabay wo's mich zerissen hat ... Hab an Schluchtenbiketouren kayne gute Erinnerung.

Und zu aller Schande kann/ darf ich das nächste halbe Jahr noch nicht mal in den Wald. NaJa, manch ayne Gemse begegnet mir ja auch auf dem blanken Asphalt, ode nimmt mich "lahmende Krücke" an den Windschatten-Hacken... Wenigstens das geht aynigermaßen wieder. 

... ich arbeite dran! Viellaycht kann ich ja die Jahresabschlußtour wieder mitfahren ???

Gruß aus hier oben


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

tach,
@ tosche HAuptsache Mann hat welchen
@rafi   ich fahre auch die Kojaks in 1.35 ohne Probleme mit 4,5 bar
@bambini   schau das du wieder fit wirst,egal ob Asphalt oder Wald


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @rafi   fahre auch die Kojaks in 1.35 ohne Probleme mit 4,5 bar



das freut michDie Reifen kommen morgen und werden direkt bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen ausprobiert

@Hangi: Frage beantwortet?Keine Sorge,der Reifen bleibt auf der Felge,auch wenn die Kurbel in den Kurven den Boden berührt

Habe auch nach einem guten Matschreifen geschaut....Schwalbe Dirty Dan 2.0 435g


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

ich habe bei dem 1.35 er eine  Radumfang von 2000 mm eingestellt.
und schmale Schäuche habe ich drin
und lassen sich schwierig montieren,mußt auf Schlauchklemmer aufpassen
abba rollen wie Sau und haben enorm Grip auf Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (16. März 2010)

Hab die Schwalbe SV 12A 1-1,5 120g bestellt.
Es sind zwar 120g aber damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Das die Reifen schwer aufziehbar sind , habe ich schon hier im Forum gelesen.
Werde auf jedem Fall vorsichtig sein.Sollte auf einer Tubeless Felge noch schwieriger sein.


----------



## T-Brex (16. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach,
> @ tosche HAuptsache Mann hat welchen



So ist es


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Rafi dann muß ich ja auch nachrüsten


 
wieso seid ihr denn alle so am aufrüsten? Wofür?
Für 1 oder 2 RTF , für 1   24 std Rennen?

Ne Rtf kann ich auch mit nem abgefahrenen Racing Ralph fahren

Wenn ich jetzt noch verrate das ich Carbon Starrgabel und ne 28/11 Kassette montiert habe......
wer ist der näxte?
Das Radl wiegt trotzdem noch 11,5kg

abba ,jeder so wie er mag

@ müsli
wenn ich RR fahren will dann muß ich mir auch die Haxen rasieren,das will ich nicht!
Deswegen MTB.
Da gucken die RR Fahrer immer so doof aus der Wäsche und schnallen es nicht das man mit behaarten Waden auch schnell fahren kann.Manche auch noch schneller.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. März 2010)

Hallo Ändy,
fährst du am Sonntag die RTF mit,falls ja könnten wir eine Uhrzeit ausmachen um eventuell zusammen zu fahren!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rtf wo?


CTF ab Kärlich am 21.03.10


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Ändy,
> fährst du am Sonntag die RTF mit,falls ja könnten wir eine Uhrzeit ausmachen um eventuell zusammen zu fahren!



wo ist die RTF?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

kärlich ist ne CTF


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wo ist die RTF?


 
Sorry meinte CTF in Kärlich!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

wenn ich dort fahre,dann reise ich mit der Mertensbande an.
Könnten uns dann dort treffen.
Habe allerdings noch keine Uhrzeit.Ob wir fahren weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Wird sich auch erst am Samstag herausstellen.


----------



## flyfisher (16. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich muss Müsli beipflichten - holt Euch doch noch ein RR oder gar Crossbike - Die haben schon alle ihre jeweilige Spaß-Berechtigung.

War heute endlich zum ersten mal hier im 7G (zu Fuss) unterwegs und muss sagen, da ist echt Potenzial. 
Leider ist vermutlich die Wanderer-Dichte auch recht hoch, aber es geht ordentlich und in schöner Landschaft heftig rauf und runter...

Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

hay fly,
ich hoffe dir gehts gut.Radln im 7G ist nicht einfach.Da gibt es Prob mit den Wanderer und Förster und was weiß ich.Da gibt es abba einen Fred in "Köln und Umgebung"

@hangi
wenn, dann irgendwas zwischen 8-9Uhr starten


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Lege mal ne Uhrzeit fest!
> Kann zwar nicht 100%ig Zusagen wäre aber mal was anderes.
> Käme dann per Rad.
> 
> ...


Ich komme aus der Nachtschicht und komme auch mit dem Rad,
ab 8:30 gibt es eine geführte Gruppe die zügig fahren soll oder später
mir ist es egal.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2010)

nu bleib doch mal ganz ruhig.
Wir haben erst Dienstag und Regen fürs WE gemeldet.
Freitag o. Samstag weiß man mehr.


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wieso seid ihr denn alle so am aufrüsten? Wofür?
> Für 1 oder 2 RTF , für 1   24 std Rennen?
> 
> Ne Rtf kann ich auch mit nem abgefahrenen Racing Ralph fahren



   also mein Bike wiegt (wird wiegen)mir den Kojaks auf XT Felge unter 9 Kg.
  Eine 11-21 Dura-Ace Kassette ist schon auch an dem Laufradsatz drauf.
  Fahre gerne auch im Sommer längere Touren auf der Strasse und

  ein RR wie ich es gerne hätte ,würde eine kleine Stange Geld kosten. 

Also,lieber gar nicht daran denken
Habe die Woche Nacht.Sollte ich am Fr früher nach Hause gehen können,
würde ich auch in MK starten


----------



## T-Brex (17. März 2010)

Hi McFly !!

Mach trotzdem mal ne schöne Strecke im 7G klar und lade uns ayn...wir kommen....ist verdammt lang her!!!

*@All

..und neben dem ganzen Tuning und Wettkämpfen der Spezialisten, treffen sich die Mountainbiker der BrexbachGemsen natürlich wie gewohnt Mittwochs um 1700h und * 

*Samstags um ayn in Sayn*

für nette Touren mit netten Leuten


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. März 2010)

So,die Kojaks sind jetzt drauf.Keine Probleme beim aufziehen.
Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht testen.Keine Zeit.
Hoffe , dass ich morgen bei dem schönem Wetter Asphalt lutschen kann.

In M-K bin ich nicht dabei,da ich kein Frei bekommen hab (es geht einfach nicht ohne mich).
Sehe zu ,dass ich mindestens um Ayn in Sayn dabei bin


----------



## Andreas S. (17. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> So,die Kojaks sind jetzt drauf.Keine Probleme beim aufziehen.
> Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht testen.Keine Zeit.
> Hoffe , dass ich morgen bei dem schönem Wetter Asphalt lutschen kann.
> 
> ...



MK ist am Sonntag!


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> MK ist am Sonntag!



war überzeugt,dass es am Sa ist.
Dann bis Sonntag,aber nur wenn's nicht regnet.
Es sind 52,4 km und ca 900 Hm und laut Website einfach.
Man kann aber das Tempo ein Bisschen steigern


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Unsere Meldebestätigung beim 24 Std Event am Herthasee ist gerade per Mail eingegangen!
> 
> ...



Hast eien PN.
Gleich die Generalprobe für die "glatze".
Bericht folgt

M-K: die Uhrzeit können wir noch mit Allen festlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (18. März 2010)

Hatte gestern abend einen Totalausfall bei meinen DX Lampen!
Beide Akkus haben versagtund es war sehr Dunkel!
Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## T-Brex (18. März 2010)

Fettes Brett..........bis heute schon 21 Gemsen am Start beim Schinderhannes......Gayl......

http://www1.your-sports.com/details...isten|Teilnehmerliste Internet BV&format=html


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hast du es gut bei dem Wetter.
> Ich komme wohl erst gegen 17Uhr aufs klayne schwarze.



Das stimmt.Fast Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen den Kojak eingeweiht.
Lutscht wie sau.In 3 Std 82 km an der Mosel entlang bei 22°C.
Ist der Kojak so schnell, oder bin ich das
Fazit: besonders empfehlenswert


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber den Elektomotor läßt du das nächste mal zu Hause.
> 
> Hab doch noch 2Std mit maynem Slaughtergirl radeln können aber leider ohne viel Sonne.



Der Elektromotor kann sich leider nicht regenerieren.
Der muss noch heute in die Nachschicht.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern abend einen Totalausfall bei meinen DX Lampen!
> Beide Akkus haben versagtund es war sehr Dunkel!
> Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?



Frage mal die Jungs in dem DX Thread


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

Ein Tip für Klamotten kauf (Nalini-eine Nr grösser kaufen):

http://www.trikotexpress.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (18. März 2010)

die sind wirklich klasse.Habe z.B.die hier im Angebot gekauft für 119,95 (beide!):
http://www.trikotexpress.de/MOA/Herren-unisex/Nalini-MOA-Radsport-Kurzarmtrikot-BERILLO-weiss.html
und
http://www.trikotexpress.de/MOA/Herren-unisex/Nalini-MOA-Radsport-Traegerhose-RUBINO-weiss.html

mit Carbonfasern

Sogar besser als Assos


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. März 2010)

heute schöne Feierabendrunde mit dem EIFELGREG gedreht...Zoo NR -- Vogelpfad -- Rheinsteig -- Anhausen -- und back.
Musste das schöne WETTER nutzen.


----------



## carboni1 (18. März 2010)

Bin heute auch gefahren...............mit Tochter(5J.) einmal den Berg hoch geschoben(Tochter) oben auf'm Berg entlang bis zum Reiterhof, dort kurze Pause mußte meiner EX beim Reitunterricht zuschauen und schließlich den ganzen Weg mit Töchterchen wieder zurück. Es müssen nicht immer viele Höhenmeter und Km sein! Wie ein trainierter Biker mir mal sagte, häufig fahren macht die Fitness.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Das stimmt.Fast Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen den Kojak eingeweiht.
> Lutscht wie sau.In 3 Std 82 km an der Mosel entlang bei 22°C.
> Ist der Kojak so schnell, oder bin ich das
> Fazit: besonders empfehlenswert



Hast du den Computer auch auf den richtigen Radumfang eingestellt?
Ein NobbyNic in 2.25 hat 2133mm
der Kojak in 1.35 nur 2000mm
wenn ja,dann RESPEKT! 27er Schnitt 3std lang mit dem MTB 
Wenn nicht, dann waren wir beide heut gleich schnell/langsam.
Ich habe heut 57km in 2:15 geschafft.Habe noch einen RR Fahrer aufgegriffen der mich dann ne halbe std im Windschatten gezogen hat.Das alles mit 120 Puls.
Bei dem Wetter heut,was soll ich sagen:natürlich mit luftigen Wadis


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Ich kann das Video nicht abspielen!
Mein DX Lampen problem habe ich jetzt gelöst!
Es war das Ladegerät zum Glück hatte ich noch das von der 2.Lampe, was jetzt funktioniert!


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hast du den Computer auch auf den richtigen Radumfang eingestellt?
> Ein NobbyNic in 2.25 hat 2133mm
> der Kojak in 1.35 nur 2000mm



Hi,
der Radumfang wurde ausgemessen.Ich würde mich sonst selbst belügen.Wenn man es ganz genau wissen will, rollt man das Laufrad am  besten drei mal ab (mittelwert!),während man auf dem  Fahrrad sitzt und dabei eine möglichst exakte, gerade Linie  entlangfährt (beim Laminat hat man die gerade linie).Bei der Polaruhr kann man z.B mehrere Räder einstellen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Video nicht abspielen!
> 
> Hast Du die Skripte zugelassen (beim Firefox)?
> Das Video wird wegen der Qualität ziemlich lang geladen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das dauert ne Zeit bis der Ladebalken voll ist. Erst dann spielt Vimeo ab ?




Schneller


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Man muss nur gedult haben,Cooles Video.


----------



## T-Brex (19. März 2010)

morgen wie jeden Samstag


*um ayn in Sayn sayn*

bitte recht zahlraych....wir fahren bay jedem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (19. März 2010)

An Alle die am 10.04 bei Canyon fahren wollen!

Die MTB Touren sind ausgebucht.....ende.

Bei der RTF-Tour (Asphaltlutscher) sind noch Plätze frei.
Da wir uns bis jetzt noch nicht einigen konnten,wer welche Strecke bei der RTF-Tour fährt , habe ich mich soeben für die 80 Km mit Erik.Z angemeldet.Vielleicht kann man dann am Starttag auf die 106 km ummelden?

Also entscheidet Euch schnell....sonst bleibt nur die Hausrunde


----------



## T-Brex (19. März 2010)

Ich habe für die Stefan Hermanns Tour und für die XC Tour jeweils 5 Gemsen pauschal angemeldet...also keine Bange...da ist genug Platz für uns...


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das meine DX Lampen wieder funktionieren?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Man muss nur gedult haben,Cooles Video.



Jo echt cool, besonders als der Typ auf der Rolle voll in die Pedale gehämmert hat und das noch draußen - bei zweistelligen minusgraden, and dann noch ohne Spikes - echt Hammmer


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Jens ich hab mich noch nicht bei der FR Tour angemeldet.........
weil ich immer noch nicht springen kann


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. März 2010)

Dann bin ich halt doch die einzige FR-Gemse

Das Springen können wir ja demnächst mal üben 

is ganz einfach  - Probleme gibst eigentlich nur bei der Landung


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Wer kommt den morgen zum biken?


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Rookie, Rollen, GA0,5  oder saygt seeing?



Das hört sich nach ner Runde für mich an 
Schaue mal wie das Wetter morgen aussieht und ob die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen stimmen....
50/50


----------



## T-Brex (19. März 2010)

morgen um ayn wird wie immer die Sonne schayn...........taylnahmepflicht!!!.....Regen gibts vor- und nachher, und Sonntag satt.

Also morgen zwischen 1300 h und 1700 h die regenfraye Zayt des Wochenendes nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Wir müssen unbedingt am Mittwoch den Nightride wiederholen, diesmal mit viel Licht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> morgen um ayn wird wie immer die Sonne schayn...........taylnahmepflicht!!!.....Regen gibts vor- und nachher, und Sonntag satt.
> 
> Also morgen zwischen 1300 h und 1700 h die regenfraye Zayt des Wochenendes nutzen




was ist denn im Angebot?? Gibt es eine Exit-Strategie für Rookies?
@eifelgreg: Bitte mal um ayn in sayn demnächst !!!!!! Dann kommen die Gemsen auch in die Eifel


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Morgen gehts in den Wald so oder so!Rest morgen!


----------



## T-Brex (19. März 2010)

Genau

...und wegen dem Exit Stage left mach Dir mal kayne Gedanken....entweder so...oder so daß Du es logga fahren kannst....schön galama...


----------



## ww-ck (19. März 2010)

Muß Morgen um vier wieder daheim sein, daher werde ich Morgen auf der Straße fahren.


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts in den Wald so oder so!Rest morgen!




Wald ist toll: Kein Autolärm - Keine Abgase
Die Vögel singen und der Bach plätchert......
Die Luft ist gut und die Nase wird frei 

Ist es nicht schöööööööööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Wald ist toll: Kein Autolärm - Keine Abgase
> Die Vögel singen und der Bach plätchert......
> Die Luft ist gut und die Nase wird frei
> 
> Ist es nicht schöööööööööööön


 
Ja genau und nebenbei fahren wir SUPER TRAILS runter und Waldautobahn wieder nuff. Die Dusche gibts GRATIS!


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja genau und nebenbei fahren wir SUPER TRAILS runter und Waldautobahn wieder nuff. Die Dusche gibts GRATIS!



jetzt mal unter uns carboni1; was sind denn Walddautobahnen ????? Ways es echt nicht.


----------



## carboni1 (19. März 2010)

Das sind die Wege im Wald die so breit sind das man da auch mit dem Auto her fahren könnte! Daher die Kombi WALDAUTOBAHN


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. März 2010)

schaffe es heute layder nicht um ayn...werde etwas später starten müssen. Sorry.


----------



## carboni1 (20. März 2010)

*Das war heute eine Super Geile Tour!*
*Viel Technik viele Trails und Spass ohne Ende!*


----------



## Andreas S. (20. März 2010)

tach auch,

ich bin morgen dann doch nicht in Kärlich.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (20. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schön das ich beim schieben mal wieder nicht dabay war  .
> Ich war leider nur 2 Stündchen im Wald oder wie man das nennt.
> Super viele Äste auf der Strecke und die letzten 3 km ein Baum nach dem andern im,auf und über dem Weg.
> 
> ...


 Ich bin dabei,wenn es noch regnet starte ich anstatt um 8:30 erst um 9:30.
Bis bald,im Wald!


----------



## T-Brex (20. März 2010)

Vier Gemsen im Sonnenschaynkaynen Tropfen haben wir gesehen.
Dafür Traillastige 36 km und 750 HM. Es war die "mal-anders-Tour".
Aygentlich nur bis Grenzau und zurück.....aber mal anders....

Auf dem letzten Kilometer habe ich dann noch beim Gewichtstuning nachgelegt und habe die Luft aus dem Vorderrayfen gelassenDas bringts!!...Gehaymtipp für unsere Tuningabtaylung...

Sayn Grenzau Alsbach Caan Stromberg Sayn und dazwischen jedemenge Trails und Trails und nochmal Trails.

Da haben wieder aynige Leutchen ganz schön was verpaßt....


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. März 2010)

8.30 Uhr in M-K?
Weiss ich nicht ,ob ich es morgen packe.
Müsste spätestens um 7 Uhr aufstehen.Wird sehr schwierig nach ganze Woche Nachtdienst.
Bin also morgen nicht am Start.
Werde zu spätere Stunde eine Runde in KO drehen.Jemand lust mitzufahren (gegen 12 Uhr)?


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. März 2010)

Im regen werde ich nicht fahren (bin ein Waychay).
Ausserdem muss ich mein Training so effektiv gestallten wie möglich.
Nächste Woche Spätdienst,dann ist keine grosse Runde möglich
und das 24 Std Rennen rückt immer näher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (20. März 2010)

es gibt news bei mtb-rhens.de

Startschuß:
Sonntag, 06. Juni 2010
75 km --> 9:00 Uhr
50 km --> 10:00 Uhr
34 km --> 10:15 Uhr
Strecken & Preise:
75 km --> 18 Euro
50 km --> 15 Euro
34 km --> 12 Euro
Vornameldeschluss:
Do. 03. Juni 2010, 17.00 Uhr


----------



## carboni1 (21. März 2010)

Gibts schon Bilder von gestern?


----------



## Andreas S. (21. März 2010)

tach auch,
auffe Straße gehts im Regen halbwegs.
Habe doch noch 223 km am WE zusammen bekommen
War auch mal kurz abseits vom Asphalt,aber das hat ja mit fahren nix mehr zu tun.
Hoffentlich wird es am kommenden WE besser.


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> War auch mal kurz abseits vom Asphalt,aber das hat ja mit fahren nix mehr zu tun.




Das stimmt....mit Asphaltlutschen hat das nichts zu tun...ist nämlich mountainbiken...so richtig im Wald, mit Dreck und Matsch und Natur pur....das hat mit Asphaltlutschen wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Auch ich bin zurÃ¼ckDas war eine Sauerei bei meiner 2-ten!! Runde im Wald in diesem Jahr.
  Habe zur Abwechslung (eher  wegen dem Dreck) mein âaltesâ Fully gefahrenâ¦.Jaaa ,ich besitze auch so was.
  3 Std. im Dreck und Regen haben  mir  nicht gereicht und so bin ich anschliessend zum AufwÃ¤rmennoch 1 Std gelaufen.......Duathlon lÃ¤sst grÃ¼ssen
Die nÃ¤chste Woche sollâs wieder schÃ¶ner werden, mit Sonnenschein und bis zu 20Â°C (Mi und Do)[FONT="].[/FONT]

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005653
  [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> es gibt news bei mtb-rhens.de
> 
> Startschuß:
> Sonntag, 06. Juni 2010
> ...




Dann sollten wir noch vielleicht vor dem Event eine Runde in KO fahren.
Könnte mal wieder den Guide spielen


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir noch vielleicht vor dem Event eine Runde in KO fahren.
> Könnte mal wieder den Guide spielen



so zum abchecken der Strecke....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @SüperÄndy die Mertensjungens sahen lecker aus von den Rädern war nix mehr zu erkennen. Und nen schönen Gruß an den Drückeberger soll ich melden



Von mir auch nen schönen Gruß.
Und irgendwann kommt der Tag da kann der Sack sich nicht drücken!

@tosche
Danke für den Erklärbär.Ich war schon am verzweifeln.Ich hatte das auch 
anders in Erinnerung,abba das ist schon seeeeehr lange her.


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @tosche
> Danke für den Erklärbär.Ich war schon am verzweifeln.Ich hatte das auch
> anders in Erinnerung,abba das ist schon seeeeehr lange her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. März 2010)

an alle 24H interessierte
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6960377#post6960377


----------



## carboni1 (21. März 2010)

Die Tips sind schon gut!


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> an alle 24H interessierte
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6960377#post6960377




   Alles Quatsch..
  Das wichtigste beim 24 Std Rennen  ist das Essen und das besorgt unser Metzger-Spezialist:
viel Fleisch uns natürlich Mettbrötchen mit viel  Zwiebel  für den Methan Ausstoß (so genannter Turbo-Booster).


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Wir werden uns trotzdem Treffen müssen um die geheime Taktik zu besprechen.
Haben wir eigentlich noch Plätz frei?
Du weiss es bestimmt , Tom.
Hätte evtl.einen , der auf die Mettbrötchen scharft ist


Geil:
* Red Bull ist out, Wurst ist in.*


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Dann warten wir noch ab.
Vielleicht will noch die eine oder andere Gemse.
Hat der WWCK nicht erwähnt , dass er zu dem Termin nicht da ist?


----------



## carboni1 (21. März 2010)

Wie kommen wir zu der Ehre das Du nach Sayn kommst???
Für das Rennen sind wolhl fast alle am Tunen was der Markt her gibt!
Einige(viele) haben sogar neue Hardtails gekauft oder bestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (21. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung?
> 
> JUNGS unter 52 Brexbaqchgemsen wird sich doch noch jemand finden!
> Nochmaliger Aufruf 2 Plätze zum 24Std Rennen sind noch frei!
> ...




Sollten wir keinen finden,der mitfahren will,
sind wir mit einem 6er uns einem 4er Team am Start.
Was ist mit dem Alutzo?Hat auch ein neues Hirsch-Bike.


----------



## carboni1 (21. März 2010)

Das ist das erste Rotwild Fahrrad das mir mal gefällt!!!!!!!
Lutz ist damit auch schnell unterwegs, eine echte Geheimwaffe......!


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. März 2010)

...habe mich soeben beim Schinderhannes MTB für die Kurzstrecke angemeldet......
Ich muss wahnsinnig sein


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und dann machst du dir um Rhens nen Kopf?
> 
> Das heißt also 22 Gemsen beim Schinderhannes.
> 
> GAYL



Wieso...ist der Schinderhannes bigger better schwerer?
Ja ich will auch dabay sein auch wenn ich länger für die Strecke brauche...


----------



## T-Brex (21. März 2010)

...wenn du Schinderhannes Finisher bist, dann ist Rhens eine "Spazierfahrt" ........oder zumindest so ähnlich....


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. März 2010)

So, mtb-rhens hat geöffnet....Anmeldungen können jetzt online ausgefüllt werden. Habe mich soeben angemeldet.. bin somit die erste Gemse und zweiter überhaupt. 

Da ich warscheinlich beim Marathon eher auf den hinteren Plätzen landen werde, bin ich wenigstens bei der Anmeldeliste ganz vorne dabay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (22. März 2010)

Bitte alle RennGemsen anmelden:

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73


Team:    BrexbachGemsen


----------



## Andreas S. (22. März 2010)

schaunmama,
wenns die Woche weiter so abtrocknet ....bin ich vllt am Sa um ayn in...?
und So in Wehr


----------



## Andreas S. (22. März 2010)

wenn,dann ab Wehr


----------



## carboni1 (22. März 2010)

Habe mich gerade auch gerade in Rhens angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (22. März 2010)

Werde kurzfristig entscheiden ob Samstag in Sayn, oder Sonntag bei der CTF. Kriegen am Wochenende Besuch. Beide Tage werden nicht klappen.


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2010)

Rhens:

                    6 von 10Supergayl


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
die RTF Canyon Tour über 106 Km findet nicht statt.
Zitat:
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung zu unserer Erik Zabel Tour am 10.04.2010, die ich hiermit bestätige. 
Ich bitte Sie mindestens eine halbe Stunde vor dem Tour Start an unserem Treffpunkt (vor Ladeneingang) zu sein!!!
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir auf Grund der Anzahl der Touren und der Teilnehmer keine Testräder zur Verfügung stellen können!
*Der Start über 106km wird leider nicht funktionieren, da der letzte RTF Start um 13:00 Uhr ist...*
Alle weiteren Infos zu den Touren finden Sie in unserem Canyon GranFondo Blog:
http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/


Für Rhens entscheide ich dann kurzfristig,da ich evtl.die 75 Km in Angriff nehme.


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2010)

@CF Rafi:  Kannst Dich ruhig anmelden, die Streckenlänge ändern kannst Du sogar noch morgens vor dem Start !!!

@All:

Canyon will die Namen der Tourteilnehmer.
Also alle, die sich noch nicht selbst angemeldet haben und die "normale" MTB Tour mitfahren wollen, *bitte schnell per email bei mir melden*.

Danke


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die RTF Canyon Tour über 106 Km findet nicht statt.
> Zitat:
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung zu unserer Erik Zabel Tour am 10.04.2010, die ich hiermit bestätige.
> ...



und warum soll dann die 106 er nicht stattfinden?Erkenne den Sinn nicht.
Konnte auf der HP nirgends etwas über eine Absage der 106 er RTF finden.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. März 2010)

Mein Sohn spielt am PC rum


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. März 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und warum soll dann die 106 er nicht stattfinden?Erkenne den Sinn nicht.
> Konnte auf der HP nirgends etwas über eine Absage der 106 er RTF finden.



Habe nach der Begründung nicht gefragt.Finde ich auch ingerdwie komisch.Erst schreiben die , dass es drei Strecken gibt und dann Pustekuchen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kann auch nichts finden?
> 
> Rafi hat sich da "meiner Meinung" etwas vertan.
> Er hat sich für die Zabeltour und die 106er RTF melden wollen und da er ja noch mit Zabel um 13Uhr unterwegs sein wird klappt dies nicht.
> ...



Habe mich für die Zabel-Tour angemeldet mit der Option am Starttag auf die 106 km zu wechseln,weil ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen habe,wer was fahren will
Der Müsli und WWCK fahren bestimmt die Zabel-Tour?


Habe heute eine kleine Runde im Wald gedreht.....saunass


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. März 2010)

Auf der Canyon Seite ist kein Info zu der 106 km Tour
und
*ALLE PLÄTZE FÜR DIE RENNRAD TOUR BEREITS VERGEBEN! Bitte nicht  mehr anmelden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

@ rafi
die RTF ist beim BDR gelistet. Bei einer RTF muß man sich nicht voranmelden.
Bei einer RTF gibt es keine Teilnehmerbeschränkung.Eine RTF ist auch keine geführte Tour.Bei einer RTF gibt es eine Startzeit und einen Kontrollschluß.
Der Zabel  fährt eine geführte Tour und keine RTF.



Das ist mal ne Starterliste vom Herthaseee
http://www3.your-sports.com/details/list.php?eventid=4205&lang=de&page=7&contest=1&name=Teilnehmerlisten|Teilnehmerliste123&search=&presort=&format=html


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

immerhin 39,3% aller Einzelfahrer sind vom Team Radsport-Mertens Zwölfender.


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Röchtig!!!
> 
> ...mit nem gepimpten MTB.
> 
> ach ja, nen leichtereren Rahmen.  Ohne Pedale. 6,8 kg.



6,8 kg??? Wieviel wiegt denn der schwere Rahmen?


----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

Bild vom Cape Epic


----------



## carboni1 (23. März 2010)

Der arme Maik als einzigster Einzelfahrer von den Gemsen!
Ich glaub 2010 ist das (Renn)BrexbachGemsen Jahr!

Ich muss die Gehimwaffe meiner Tochter einsetzen bei den Starken Fahrern!


----------



## ww-ck (23. März 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe mich für die Zabel-Tour angemeldet mit der Option am Starttag auf die 106 km zu wechseln,weil ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen habe,wer was fahren will
> Der Müsli und WWCK fahren bestimmt die Zabel-Tour



Viktor und ich haben uns für die Zabel-Tour angemeldet. Angekündigter Schnitt von ca. 30 km/h. Viktor meint er wäre zum fahren dort und nicht zum schieben , daher kann es sein dass wir kurzfristig eine RTF-Strecke fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. März 2010)

cool,was sind das für Laufräder? 20,24 oder 28 Loch? Nicht Löcher für Ventile,wieviel Speichen und wieoft gekreuzt?
tubeless?
Singlespeeder mit Starrgabel!!


----------



## xmichelx (23. März 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Rhens:
> 
> 6 von 10Supergayl




und einer mehr.
Habe mich soeben angemeldet.

3. Teilnahme dieses Jahr. 
Hoffentlich wird's besser als in 2009. Der Stau nach dem Start war ja nix.


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2010)

....9...........da geht noch ayniges....da werden wir wohl noch den Schinderhannes toppen mit 22 + XXL....


----------



## T-Brex (23. März 2010)

Podiumsplatz.....


----------



## carboni1 (23. März 2010)

Ich werde morgen um 17 Uhr in Sayn mit 2 Dx Lampen auflaufen!


----------



## carboni1 (24. März 2010)

Werde wir eigentlich bei 2500 wieder geteilt?


----------



## T-Brex (24. März 2010)

heute leider ohne Carboni....aber dennoch fast bei Carboni vor der Haustür vorbeigefahren....

Die Light-Version der Samstagstour...26 km 600 hm....danach noch ein paar ISOtonische im Brauhaus....

@Carboni: melde Dich doch morgen mal, wenn Du magst...wegen dem Montagstermin...


----------



## T-Brex (25. März 2010)

Ich habe eine email rundgeschickt. Canyon wollte die Namen der Teilnehmer an der MTB Tour.
Bei Nachfragen bitte per email bei mir melden.


----------



## robi81 (25. März 2010)

Servus @all......
nach langer Zeit tauche ich mal wieder auf. Irgendwie habe ich die Mtb-Anmeldung für die Canyon-Tour verpasst.....oder kann ich mich noch nach melden???

Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!!!!!


----------



## robi81 (25. März 2010)

Werde ich auf jedenfall machen, dass Event möchte ich nicht verpassen
Theme 24h Event: Ich habe es mitbekommen das ihr euch intensiv damit beschäftigt, nur ich habe meinerseits einige bedenken. Erstens zwecks meine Kondi, ich konnte dieses Jahr kaum biken gehen und der zweite Faktor wäre mein Fully......es macht doch sicherlich gegenüber einen Hardtail den kürzeren (Gewicht von 13kg!!!).

Deswegen habe ich mich nicht eingeschrieben bei euch!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. März 2010)

Es zählt nur der Teamgeist, Spass wollen wir auch haben!
Dabei ist es egal ob Fully oder Ht, Fit oder nicht !!!
Wir gehen da ganz entspannt hin!


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. März 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

werde am WE nicht fahren können.Keine Gemsen Fahrt und kein Brohltal.
Meine Gabel ist defekt (Ölverlust).
Habe das Rad heute zur Reparatur abgegeben und die Jungs sehen zu ,
dass es auch schnellstens erledigt wird.

Übrigens habe ich bei Canyon den Martin (El Martn) getroffen.


@Hangi:  Sorry , aber das wird nix mit schnell fahren am WE.


----------



## carboni1 (26. März 2010)

Im Wilden Westen hatten die so Ponchos gegen den Regen gehabt!
Ostfriesennertz, Ölschürtze und Gummistiefel dann aufs Rad


----------



## T-Brex (26. März 2010)

...morgen wie immer


*um ayn in Sayn sayn*

die Sonne wird schayn morgen um ayn in Sayn....wie immer

bitte recht zahlraych....


----------



## Andreas S. (26. März 2010)

naabend,
ich fahre dieses WE wieder nur im sauberen Dreck d.h. nicht im Wald.
Hatte am Mittwoch einen Ausritt durchs Grenzbachtal und hab ausgesehen wie ne alte ..... Nach dem heutigen Nass von oben haben sich die Vorraussetzungen für ne schöne Waldtour wohl nicht verbessert.
Also am Sonntag auch nix in Wehr.

Vllt bringts der Ostersamstag.


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2010)

Aktuell regnet es nicht!


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

.....siehe    *2312*


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

...ich habe ein Jahresabbo für Samstags 13:00 h - 18:00 h Sonne bestellt *und das ist schon bezahlt!!!* Also.....bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey die Sonne ist zu früh da
> Ein schlechtes Omen?






..im Mittelalter hätten sie Dich als Ketzer verbrannt.....

burn baby burn....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wir lassen Dich nicht im Regen stehen....


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2010)

*Vorschlag:*
*Von Sayn aus am Rhein entlang zum Oberwerth, Laubach hoch zum Remstecken, Fischerpfad runter nach Lay und wieder hoch zum Remstecken(Strasse am Wild vorbei) dann übern Kö.Trail wieder zum Oberwerth und am Rhein entlang wieder nach Sayn?*
*Wäre was für Uwe und Jens unsere Spezialisten!*


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2010)

Heftig ist das nicht! Einrollen bis Koblenz, Waldautobahn hoch Trail runter, Strasse hoch Trail wieder runter und flach am Rhein nach Sayn zurück.


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Heftig ist das nicht! Einrollen bis Koblenz, Waldautobahn hoch Trail runter, Strasse hoch Trail wieder runter und flach am Rhein nach Sayn zurück.



....sind dann ca. 75 km !!!....mal um ayn prüfen wie die Wolken ziehen....und dann tanzen wir sie einfach aus...wie immer...


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2010)

Alternative:
Sayn Mallendarerbachtal hoch zur Schmittenhöhe an der Rosenfarm runter nach Bad Ems, dann nach Fachbach und da wieder hoch zum Golfplatz und Sionberg runter nach Vallendar und wieder Sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. März 2010)

Morgen,

also auf den Trails (F-Pfad) in KO werdet ihr kein Spass haben.
War am Di im Wald und es war sehr matschig und nach dem gestrigem Regen dürfte es nicht anders sein.

Solltet ihr Euch für KO entscheiden,könnte ich ab Oberwerth mit meinem Ersatzrad dazu stossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

Also wenn uns der Wettergott nach Süden führt, wäre mir die Süd-Ost Variante mit der Lahn lieber....


----------



## carboni1 (27. März 2010)

Gerade scheint die Sonne


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @JudoUwe startest du in Boos?


 Yes,14:00 Uhr Start in Boos, montags gehts ins Trainingslager nach Fuerte bis 09.04., nächstes Rennen am 11.04. in Ochtendung.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,

wat is nu mit Morgen?


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

...Sayn-Köppel-Sayn...mit Umwegen 56 km und satt HM.
Die besten Höhenmeter waren die letzten aus der Brex hoch nach Nauort/Alsbach...."von janz unne bis janz eruff"....schiebend und tragend...hardcore...ansonsten wars eine schöne Tour bei, wie immer, super Gemsen Wetter !!!!....Der Michael und der Tom dürften dann heute über 100 km auf der Uhr gehabt haben und beim Aysenschwayn Rafi wars auch nicht viel weniger.......Viktor, wann kütt dä Filem??....


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Goil:  über 6 h  71 km, 1450 hm  *100* davon gechoben..



*mindestens 250 !!!!*


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. März 2010)

Aysenschwayn Rafi ist auch daheim angekommen
Eine MTB Tour mit allem was dazu gehört:schieben,tragen und ein Bisschen fahren.Das Wetter hat auch gepasst.
Bin auf ca.85 km gekommen (mit Anreise KO-Sayn-KO 30 km).
Und mein Aysenschwein steht jetzt verdreckt im Schweinestall

Viel Spass morgen in Wehr


----------



## Andreas S. (27. März 2010)

naabend,
das ist eben der fayne Unterschied.
hab auch so viele km wie der hangi und da ich nix schieben oder tragen mußte waren die nach 4:20std erledigt.
Liegt das an meiner besseren Fahrtechnik?


----------



## T-Brex (27. März 2010)

.....wir fahrn fahrn fahrn auf der Autobahn......Kraftwerk 1970...........Du Retro......

.....Wir waren im Wald.....


----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2010)

Wenn ich Morgen früh wegen der Zeitumstellung nicht verschlafe komme ich direkt nach Wehr. Bin dann gegen 10.00 Uhr dort. Wo wollen wir uns treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2010)

geht nicht um die Kilometer. Muß dann noch früher weg. Der Weg von mir nach Wehr ist genauso weit wie zu dir.


----------



## ww-ck (27. März 2010)

Habe eben gesehen dass nur bis 10.00 Uhr gestartet werden kann. Versuche also bis 9.45 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. Wenn ich bis dahin nicht da bin nicht auf mich warten. Habe dann verschlafen.


----------



## ww-ck (28. März 2010)

Moin Tom, habe verpennt. Also viel Spaß beim fahren.
Gruß Chrisitian


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Morgän
> Und alle fit im Schritt ?
> 
> Wie Müsli schon geschrieben hat nur 8 Punkte wer weiss was die Anderen noch zur Verteitigung nachlegen.
> ...


 Ja,danke kann ich gebrauchen,viel Spass heute bei der CTF.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey Jungs vom WP
> 
> nur 8 Punkte aktuell bis Platz 100 im WP



an mir soll es auch nicht scheitern.Gleich mein Aysenschwayn aus dem Stall rausholen und eine Runde drehen und abends evtl.ein Bisschen laufen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

@Uwe:  von mir auch viel Glück.
   Gib alles


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2010)

Da könnte man fast ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Mein Beitrag zum WP fast erfüllt.
3 Std. mit meinem Aysenschwayn (das Wort gefällt mir)und fast im trockenen.Habe die Woche mit ca.400 km abgeschlossen.
Sollte es knapp werden,werde ich noch heute abend eine Hausrunde joggen (bringt 3 Pkt).


P.S.
Mein Cousin hat bei unserem 24 Std.Rennen zugesagt.
Ist ein fittes Kerlchen mit Guide-Erfahrung bei einem grossen Veranstalter.Trainieren muss er trotzdem

@Hangi:

top Leistung. 
Ich sehe Dich in dem schnellen Team (und bitte nicht kneifen)


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> in meinem nächsten Leben werd ich auch Profi egal bei was



Du bist doch ein Profi......ein Mettbrötchen-Profi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Rafi schick mir mal deine Festnetznummer ich ruf mal an.




Du hast E-mail

und noch eins:  Korrektur Höhenprofil


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Klar geht das.
Es ist alles machbar-


WP-----102


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2010)

...wer sind denn die Helden der 2 Teams ??


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Müsli und Rafi ich habe gerade ein riesen GRINSEN auf der Backen.




Heiss das , ich muss nicht mehr laufen gehen?


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nö du musst noch, Slaughtergirl schwächelt gerade.
> 
> 
> Muß ich jetzt auch noch nachlegen?
> So 30min bekomme ich evt. gerade noch hin




Hast Du kein EPO im Kühlschrank?


----------



## Andreas S. (28. März 2010)

tach,
ich hab das Gleiche wie gestern gemacht.
Gibts denn von der gestrigen Klöppel Tour ein Video zu sehen?

@Juwe
wie isses denn beim PoisonCup gelaufen?

@müsli
gibts wenigstens ein Foto vom Neuen?

@hangi
185km, 8h,  das macht als Einzelfahrer 555km 9600hm.Das reicht fürs Podest bei den meisten 24h Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Sooo,das war's mit dem WP.
Mehr geht nicht.Am liebsten würde ich jetzt in ein Sauerstoffzelt einsteigen.
Der Unterschied zum Platz 100 ist einfach zu gross


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Rafi Danke für dein Opfer.
> Ist ja für einen guten Zweck




......und morgen bleibt das AYSENSHWAYN im Stall
Regenerationsphase läuft schon.....Extrem Couching


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ein Wayzen am Hals




Naja,
auch wenn Alkohol der Regeneration schadet,trinke ich auch einen "Macallan".Der Schotte weiss Bescheid
Dann .....


----------



## CF-Rafi (28. März 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> MacAllen. das ist doch die Hausmarke von Pohland...
> 
> die Billichanzüch  zum Aufschlappen...



Das ist das andere Zeug ,was ich überhaupt nicht trinke im gegensatz zu anderen Polienesen


----------



## carboni1 (28. März 2010)

Der NEUE ist TOP SECRET


----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2010)

....Hi Micha....wenn Dich die Sturmbrüche nicht vergrault haben.......von unserer Seite bist Du jederzeit gerne wieder willkommen..

...vergiß die Anmeldung in Rhens nicht:

www.mtb-rhens.de 

mach für den Sommer  schon mal ne Tour auf den Feldberg klar...ca. 50 km und 1000 hm.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

Morgen

Erster


----------



## T-Brex (29. März 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Meldung in Rhens ist erfolgt.
> 
> Micha




...kann Dich nicht finden..
http://www.mtb-rhens.de/?page_id=73


----------



## T-Brex (29. März 2010)

*Die folgenden Damen bitte mal per email bei mir melden und ihre  Konfektionsgröße für Bikeklamotten durchgeben.**                           Größenangaben bitte in S oder M oder L oder XL oder XXL usw.*


Reimer Willi
Schick Klaus
Staudt Klaus
Schnuffdruff Thomas Fritzie
SpaßbremseGerald
Robbi 81
Groß Alex Darksun


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,
hast Du die Bilder geschossen?

Sobald ich mein Rad wieder habe , melde ich mich ,dann fahren wir mal um den Laacher See.

Und alles fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sehe ich wirklich so gut aus




jetzt verstehe ich! Du bist gar nicht Du


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

hatte ich recht mit den bilder?


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

Habe mir gerade die Website mit dem Marathon angeschaut.
Interessant..


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. März 2010)

Habe mich gerade für Rhens angemeldet


----------



## Dicke Wade (31. März 2010)

Hey, gestern hat meine Nachtlektüre gefehlt. Seit ihr alle krank, oder habt ihr euch im Winterpokal so verausgabt, dass ihr nicht mehr schreiben könnt.


----------



## carboni1 (31. März 2010)

Wer kommt den heute um 17 Uhr nach Sayn?


----------



## T-Brex (31. März 2010)

ich heute nicht....aber wieder nächsten Mittwoch 1700 h !!


----------



## Remus111 (1. April 2010)

Hey Jungs,

isch bin wieder daaa


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Super Christian....Besuch oder länger...??




@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler mit auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remus111 (1. April 2010)

ich bin schon wieder länger im Lande, wollt eig plötzlich wieder samstags um ayn in Sayn sayn nun aber doch mit Vorankündigung...
Das mit der asexuellen Beziehung zum biken klappt leider nicht ganz aber mehr dazu bei der nächsten Tour 

Und Torsten hat wieder mehr platz im Keller wenn ich mal mein ganzes Zeug abhole


----------



## BurgFräulein (1. April 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, jetzt wo alle Heimkehrer sich melden...

Also wenn das mit dem Herthasee und dem Karl Dall und der Sabine Scharf kein Witz ist, dann hätte ich auch Interesse in dem Mixed-Team der BrexbachGemsen zu starten.


----------



## BurgFräulein (1. April 2010)

....wer ist denn der Schaumracer ??..
...ist das ein Großcousin vom Schlammiwadi ??


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Moin,
will Morgen (Karfreitag) an Mosel oder Rhein ein wenig Grundlagen fahren. Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren?
Ansonsten bis Samstag in Sayn.
Gruß Chrisitian


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

*Ich bin am Samstag layder nicht dabbay.*..aber wieder Mittwoch 1700h nach Ostern....und dann immer wieder Samstags um ayn....


----------



## BurgFräulein (1. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hast dun nun geung das Heim gekehrt?
> 
> Für dich die Driggos in bauchfrei und  85 D..
> Wo liegt eigentlich Wankers County
> ...



...klar ich habe einen Putzmann....

...und nur zur Vollständigkeit.....DD.....

Wankers County solltest Du kennen......da wohnt auch die Schwiegermutter von AL....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Schön was hier alles so passiert Ich bin STOLZ dabei sein zu dürfen beim 24 Std.Rennen! Auch toll das ich nicht mehr der einzigste Scott'y fahrer bin. Die Mail von Tosche ist auch DEUTLICH mehr als ich erwarten durfte!
Die BrexbachGemsen sind schon ein Super haufen!​


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ösch! aber das Wetter?


Wetter Morgen gut.
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/wetter-koblenz/17757258,tab=2
Kalt aber sonnig. Wir haben ja die gute Klimajacke.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

Schaumracer schrieb:


> Hallo Brexbachgemsen
> 
> Was soll man da noch sagen ein fettes Danke wird wohl nicht genügen.
> 
> ...




Da freuen wir uns besonders darauf


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin,
> will Morgen (Karfreitag) an Mosel oder Rhein ein wenig Grundlagen fahren. Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren?
> Ansonsten bis Samstag in Sayn.
> Gruß Chrisitian




Hallo Christian,
sollte ich mein Bike von der Reparatur noch heute bekommen,würde ich gerne morgen an der Mosel fahren.
Werde abends nochmal posten


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen  unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne  Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per  email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler mit  auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. April 2010)

Schaumracer schrieb:


> Hallo Brexbachgemsen
> 
> Was soll man da noch sagen ein fettes Danke wird wohl nicht genügen.
> 
> ...





und ich fahre da mit einem Canyon


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Wieso jetzt Canyon?


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

...das ist beim SÜperÄndy wie in England mit Prinz John und King Richard Lionheart..... SÄndy ist Prinz. Aygentlich liebt er Canyon und würde nur zu gerne mit so nem super Flitzer an Wied und Sieg entlang den Asphalt ablutschen, aber er kann halt nich so recht aus sayner Haut.....in den Höhen von NottinghamStaymel.............und in den StaymelerSherwoodforest traut er sich auch schon lange nicht mehr...ich glaub der Sheriff von Fluterschen City übt da auch aynen negativen  Aynfluß aus... Deshalb macht der SÄndy immer so derbe Späße aus Verlegenhayt.....aber ganz tief drin ist er doch ayn richtiger Canyon Fän.....schon von klayn an...immer gewesen....


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus, wer kommt um ayn nach Sayn?
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wo man im Wald noch fahren kann ohne umgefallene Bäume.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wie,was SuperÄndy mit nem Canyon.



Der Ändy könnte mit dem Karl P. ein Tandemrad beim 24 Std Rennen am Herthasee fahren.
Wäre ein perfektes Dream-Team

P.S.

@Karl:  Falls Du wieder mal in Koblenz fahren willst,melde Dich mal.
           Es sind ein paar schnelle Runden drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Leuts,
ihr solltet übrigens posten wir verrückt. Bei SWR 3 haben sie gesagt, dass die Bundesregierung pro E-mail 1 Cent Steuern abkassieren will. Gilt übrigens auch für das Forum. Also pro posten demnächst 1 Cent. Viel Spass beim Ärgern.
Gruß Chrisitian


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Wer wollte morgen wo und vor allem wann fahren? 
Bitte um genaue Koordinaten evt. schlägt der Hangi auch ayn.[/quote]

Hallo Tom,
fahre Morgen ca. 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr an der Mosel Grundlagen. Wenn du Lust hast machen wir einen Ort klar. 
Wie siehts am Samstag mit einer Tour bei dir aus? Würde rüber kommen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

Klar,
2 Runden a 73,4576253335 km mit ca. 1784,5 Hm.
Nicht , dass "der arme" mir noch unterwegs zusammenbricht


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> fahre Morgen ca. 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr an der Mosel Grundlagen. Wenn du Lust hast machen wir einen Ort klar.
> Wie siehts am Samstag mit einer Tour bei dir aus? Würde rüber kommen.



 ok, ich mach ma Seite 99 auf!

Würd mich gerne im Windschatten ansaugen!  Gebt mal nen Ping![/quote]

Ping!!, kannst auch gerne eine Pong haben.

10.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Valla?


----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Also Samstag würd bei mir funktionieren aber erst gegen 14 Uhr.
> Wir könnten die Wehrer CTF nochmal abfahren mit kleinen Änderungen.
> Oder uns am Nettetal versuchen


Hört sich gut an. 14.00 Uhr passt super.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. April 2010)

Bin am Samstag  nicht dabay - hab  mir ne Speiche  gebrochen 

mediz. Fachausdruck: Distale Radiusfraktur links (C 3 nach AO-Klassifikation)

werd wohl auch die nächsten 8 Wochen nicht nach Sayn kommen


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag  nicht dabay - hab  mir ne Speiche  gebrochen
> 
> mediz. Fachausdruck: Distale Radiusfraktur links (C 3 nach AO-Klassifikation)
> 
> werd wohl auch die nächsten 8 Wochen nicht nach Sayn kommen




*Aua*.......warst du zu waghalsig ??








Schau halt, daß du zum Schinderhannes am 30.05.10 wieder "fahrbar" bist und machst ein schönes "Galama-Toürchen"...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. April 2010)

Nö, kennst mich doch 

bin halt übern Lenker abgestiegen... und danach mit nem Umweg über die Röntgenabteilung direkt in den OP  - und das ohne 4000 Euro zu kassieren.


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Nö, kennst mich doch
> 
> bin halt übern Lenker abgestiegen...




Das konntest Du aber auch schon mal, *mit ohne* Fraktur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (1. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr jetzt noch eine Uhrzeit und festen Ort an der Mosel raushaut bin ich glücklich.


@Müsli - wo und wann können wir am Besten den Tom aufgabeln? Oder kommt Tom nach Valla?

@Jens - Gute Besserung und seh zu dass du schnell wieder dabei bist.


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Nö, kennst mich doch
> 
> bin halt übern Lenker abgestiegen... und danach mit nem Umweg über die Röntgenabteilung direkt in den OP  - und das ohne 4000 Euro zu kassieren.




OP ??

Ich hatte 2006 mal eine Speiche gebrochen, aber mit ohne OP wieder verhaylt....???!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. April 2010)

Mal Spass beiseite - der Knochen sah nicht so gut aus in 5 oder 6 Teile zersplittert, und das Gelenk íst auch betroffen, wurde  mit einer Titanplatte fixiert - denke mal für 3 Monate ist da nichts mit biken.

Aber dann gehts wieder Los - wünsche frohe Ostern und viel Spass bei euren näxten Touren werde im Forum kräftig mitlesen - hab ja Zeit genug.


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Mal Spass beiseite - der Knochen sah nicht so gut aus in 5 oder 6 Teile zersplittert, und das Gelenk íst auch betroffen, wurde  mit einer Titanplatte fixiert - denke mal für 3 Monate ist da nichts mit biken.



üBELST....bei mir wars ne "Rippenspeiche"...nicht Arm.....Gute Besserung !!....ohne Protektoren gefahren ????


----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. April 2010)

Klar mit Protektoren - die nützen nur am Handgelenk wenig 

Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Mal Spass beiseite - der Knochen sah nicht so gut aus in 5 oder 6 Teile zersplittert, und das Gelenk íst auch betroffen, wurde  mit einer Titanplatte fixiert - denke mal für 3 Monate ist da nichts mit biken.
> 
> Aber dann gehts wieder Los - wünsche frohe Ostern und viel Spass bei euren näxte Touren werde im Forum kräftig mitlesen - hab ja Zeit genug.




Kommst du mit Bambini-Olli mit zum HerthaSee als Lazarett-Betreuer für unsere Teams ??...ich werde den Grillmaster geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (1. April 2010)

Denke nicht - werde aber bei Canyon dabei sein - da ist übrigens jetzt noch Platz bei der FR-Tour frei

bin jetzt mal OFF - die Wunden lecken


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen   unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne   Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per   email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Andreas S. (1. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Leuts,
> ihr solltet übrigens posten wir verrückt. Bei SWR 3 haben sie gesagt, dass die Bundesregierung pro E-mail 1 Cent Steuern abkassieren will. Gilt übrigens auch für das Forum. Also pro posten demnächst 1 Cent. Viel Spass beim Ärgern.
> Gruß Chrisitian



..und bei FFH haben die heute gemeldet das es ab Juli für alle Handys neue Nummern gibt,weil die alten fast alle aufgebraucht sind.Man kann sich abba für 100.- seine Lieblingsnummer reservieren lassen.

Bei SWR1 haben die den neuen Oppenheimer Wein vorgestellt.Der hat einen hohen Eisenanteil weil die Fässer mit extra Nägel zusammengebaut sind.

Und bei Brexbach TV haben die gemeldet das der Sändy mit nem Canyon am Herthasee fährt mit dem Platt auf dem Tandem,weil der Sahm ist zu lahm.

Liebe Gemeinde,bei soviel neuen Nachrichten muß ich erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.Mal sehen was da morgen noch von übrig ist.


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Eine frage an die Profis?
Welche Reifen könnt Ihr fürs 24 Std.Rennen empfehlen vorne und/oder hinten?


----------



## T-Brex (1. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Eine frage an die Profis?
> Welche Reifen könnt Ihr fürs 24 Std.Rennen empfehlen vorne und/oder hinten?




Seite 100


Geh auf Nummer sicher. Vorne ayns und hinten auch ayns.


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Eine frage an die Profis?
> Welche Reifen könnt Ihr fürs 24 Std.Rennen empfehlen vorne und/oder hinten?



Also,wenn Du schon einen Profi fragst:

v/h Racing Ralph 2.1
oder 
v-Rocket Ron und h-Racing Ralph


und bei Matsch   Dirty Dan 2.0


----------



## CF-Rafi (1. April 2010)

oder wie wäre es damit:





Heute nur noch bis 20 Uhr bei A..L...D..I


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Ja, schon klar einen für vorne und einen für hinten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (1. April 2010)

Entweder R.R. vorne und hinten oder was mir lieber wäre Ro. vorne und R.R. hinten. Leider gibts Sparsets nur von gleichen Reifen


----------



## Andreas S. (1. April 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Mal Spass beiseite - der Knochen sah nicht so gut aus in 5 oder 6 Teile zersplittert, und das Gelenk íst auch betroffen, wurde  mit einer Titanplatte fixiert - denke mal für 3 Monate ist da nichts mit biken.
> 
> Aber dann gehts wieder Los - wünsche frohe Ostern und viel Spass bei euren näxten Touren werde im Forum kräftig mitlesen - hab ja Zeit genug.



aua,schade,
konntest das nicht im Winter machen?
Wünsche dir das es keine 3 Monate dauert.
Mit der Titanplatte kannste später dein Bike tunen.

Der Canyon Day wird warscheinlich ohne mich stattfinden.Mein Chef ist der Meinung das ich an *dem *Samstag arbeiten sollte.

Zu den Reifen kann ich nur sagen das sie schnell sein sollten,
Grip haben ,
leicht sind
und das halten was sie halten sollen.

Noch etwas zur Verpflegung beim 24h.
Riegel,Gels,Getränke ...usw sollte man schon im Vorfeld auf Verträglichkeit ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (2. April 2010)

Moin, Moin,

angenehm frisch draußen. War eben schon eine Runde mit dem Hund. Aber die Sonne scheint. Bin dann um 10.30 Uhr in Valla am Bahnhof.
@Müsli, nimmste mich von da mit?
Tour können wir dann besprechen. Meine Ami-Schleuder mit den schmalen Reifen freut sich schon.


----------



## ww-ck (2. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ok 1030 Valla Centralstation!


Eingang ICE Bahnhof.


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2010)

.............heute ist der *2.*April    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen    unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne    Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per    email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler  mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.  		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Remus111 (2. April 2010)

Einmal Eisdiele hin und wieder zurück.
Entfernung ca. 1,8 km hm ca. 0,5 (Bürgersteige)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus? Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden...


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Wieso soll morgen um ayn in sayn ausfallen?


----------



## Remus111 (2. April 2010)

Also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei ob in Sayn oder in N ist ir irgendwie egal, nur allein will ich nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> SuperÄndi lutscht die Straße



genau,heute waren es 130km


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Vielleicht sollten sich mal die Leute melden die morgen um ayn in sayn überhaupt fahren wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen     unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne     Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per     email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler   mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Ihr fahrt morgen ab N. um 14 Uhr, in den Wald oder Strasse?


----------



## Remus111 (2. April 2010)

Was ist denn nun mit morgen?
Wann? Wo? Wer?

Hangschieber: Am Montag wäre ich vllt. dabei.


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Sollte keine um ayns da sein werde ich rüber kommen und wäre dann um 14 uhr in N. wenns bei euch in den Wald geht.


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Was ist bei Dir für morgen jetzt genau geplant?
Bis jetzt ist ausser WW-CK doch keiner von den Gemsen bei Dir morgen oder?


----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

*Also morgen um ayn in Sayn Remus111 und ich werden morgen da sein!

Natürlich nur wenns einigermaßen trocken ist!
*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. April 2010)

Werde morgen vermutlich mal das HT aus dem Keller holen.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und am Montag hab ich ZAYT ab 9Uhr wollte ich auf Bike für ne hunderter Runde!
> Hat jemand Lust ein wenig an Rhein und Ahr zu fahren?
> Türlich nur wenn trocken von oben



Das hört sich gut an.Ist ne Überlegung wert.Wetter soll ok werden für MO.
Mal sehen wie ich die näxten beiden Tage überlebe.
Heute war es aufgrund des Windes eine sehr heftige Angelegenheit.
Habe mir dann noch 10km vor Ende beim absteigen vom Rad(mußte an einer Schranke vorbei)einen tollen O-Schenkel Krampf geholt.
Halb so schlimm,war ja nuuuuuur in einem Bergaufstück.Das waren laaaange 10km.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. April 2010)

2.
Moin ihr Luschen!

Wünsche euch allen erst mal Frohe Ostern und DICKE Eier! 

Werde wohl die nächsten Wochen nicht mit euch fahren.
Aber ich hoffe das ich jetzt wo ich extra wegen den Gemsen nach Sayn am ziehen bin bald einen Platz in der Ehrengemsenloge bekomme. 
Also viel Spß im Wald!


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> 2.
> Moin ihr Luschen!
> 
> Wünsche euch allen erst mal Frohe Ostern und DICKE Eier!
> ...


Von mir auch alles Gute. Bin froh dass ich nicht an deiner Stelle bin und alles hinter mir habe.
Frohe Ostern


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2010)

Hallo Tom,

werde um 13.00 Uhr hier losfahren. Sollte das Wetter schlecht werden kannst du bis kurz vorher posten.
Ansonsten um 2 in Nickenich.


----------



## alutzo (3. April 2010)

Hi Tom, 
wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe und das Wetter hält bin ich auch um zway da.


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2010)

So alles klar 14 Uhr beim Hangschieber!


----------



## Remus111 (3. April 2010)

Gut, dann in N. um 2!
Hoffe da bleibts dann auch trocken wenn man schon ins Outback reist


----------



## Andreas S. (3. April 2010)

103km dazu


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. April 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Kommst du mit Bambini-Olli mit zum HerthaSee als Lazarett-Betreuer für unsere Teams ??...ich werde den Grillmaster geben....


 
@Jens
Als Leidensgenosse auch noch die besten Genesungswünsche aus den Highlands. Is immer schei... wenn man(n) "aus der Bahn" geworfen wird .

Kann ja mittlerweile wieder (aber leider nur dort) wenigstens auf der Straße fahren. Ganz langsam kommt auch der Dampf wieder... ganz langsam...
---

Am HerthaSee sollte das so werden !? Mach dann den Onkel Doc und helf dem Tosche beim Grillen...


@Müsli
Ich nehm so langsam auch wieder am Straßenfahrgeschehen teil. Wenn ich euch nicht zu langsam bin, häng ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal an den Grundlagen-Zug. Halt mich an Christian... hat schon mal gut funktioniert.

Schöne Ostern an all die Radfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Magst wohl die Popocreme mit dem Tosche auftragen du alter Schlawiener


 
Der Genießer schwaygt


----------



## wilkais (3. April 2010)

Knapp vorbei! Es waren 96 km und 1150hm!
War ne schöne Tour. 
Wünsch allen noch schöne Ostern und bunte Eier!


----------



## wilkais (3. April 2010)

Ich stand zu weit weg!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wer ist den da?
> Außer Carboni
> Wäre aber nett wenn du um ayn in Sayn bist und die Führung im WW für die Nichtleser des Threads durchführst
> 
> ...


Sonnige Ostergruesse aus Fuerte Trainingslager geht noch bis Donnerstag nàechstes Rennen erst am 11.04. in Ochtendung
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (3. April 2010)

Schönen Urlaub noch und viel Glück beim nächsten Rennen!!!!!!!


----------



## ww-ck (3. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hier die Tour von Heute.








Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Moin, Moin,
auch von den Highlands frohe Ostern.
Heute Familyday mit Besuch. Werde gegen Abend eine Runde mit Jonas fahren.
Plane für Morgen größere RR-Runde (Puderbach - Neustadt(Wied) - Wiedtal - Sayntal - zurück nach Luckytowncity).
Allen frohes Ost und viel Spaß beim biken.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @chris.
> Haste du noch die Route von Freitag!
> 
> Wann wollste morgen losmachen?


Hallo Viktor,
mail ich dir bald rüber.
Morgen zwischen 10.00 Uhr und 11.00 Uhr.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Viktor,
> mail ich dir bald rüber.
> Morgen zwischen 10.00 Uhr und 11.00 Uhr.
> Gruß Christian


 
Kann ich mich dranhängen - solange wie's geht - ? Können ja heute abend mal phonen nich posten...

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> gerne!
> froi


 
Foit mich das es dich froit... ... aber chris wayß schon, das mit dem dranhängen is wörtlich gemaynt ! Bin froit das das wenigstens wieder klappt.

Bunte Ayer in Valla


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Plane für Morgen größere RR-Runde (Puderbach - Neustadt(Wied) - Wiedtal - Sayntal - zurück nach Luckytowncity).
> Allen frohes Ost und viel Spaß beim biken.
> Gruß Christian



Hay,
diese Runde hab ich mir heute morgen durch die Schenkelchen gehen lassen.Macht 110km.Und das ganz alleine.

@hangi
was ist vom Ostermontags-Plan übrig geblieben?
Was schönes flaches in der Sonne? Rhein,Ahr,Mosel?
Ich könnte kommen.
Allerdings ist bei mir ein 25er Schnitt wahrscheinlich nur im Schatten möglich.Hat die letzten 3Tage schon ein wenig Kraft gekostet.
Uhrzeit? 0900 bei dir?
Mail mir mal deine Adresse.


Achso,
heute morgen im Sayntal sind mir ca.30Radler begegnet.
Wo waren die Gemsen?


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Kann ich mich dranhängen - solange wie's geht - ? Können ja heute abend mal phonen nich posten...
> 
> Olli


Kein Problem, müssen wir nur noch Uhrzeit festlegen.


----------



## Sohnemann (4. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank an den BBG-Pressedienst für den tollen Artikel. Ich werde versuchen den Gemsen Ehre zu machen und gebe mein Bestes.
Gruß Jonas


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

BBGPressedienst schrieb:


> Hallo Sohnemann die Gemsen werden dir die Daumen drücken
> 
> Es kann gut sein das die ein oder andere Gemse evt. vor Ort zum Anfeuern ist.



Das wer foll nett, kan jede Anfeuerrung  gebrauchen!


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja mein Plan wird rigeros durchgezogen.
> Ca. 9 Uhr Abflug
> Grobe Richtung von vorne und dann hinten herum
> Andernach-Breisig-Waldorf-Königsfeld-Neuenahr/Ahrweiler-Sinzig-Beisig-Andernach




vor der Abfahrt noch ein Kaffee,
und hinterher ne Massage
genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt.

Wetter ist ja auch Top gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Das wer foll nett, kan jede Anfeuerrung  gebrauchen!



@chris
jetzt haste dich abba foll fertan


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

@hangi
iss schon ok. Auf die Bank werde ich sowieso nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Sohnemann (4. April 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @chris
> jetzt haste dich abba foll fertan



Sory, war mein Feler, waren beide eingelokt, und hap mich in der Seite fatarn


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

Vielleicht will der eine oder andere morgen doch mitfahren.
Am Rhein ist gutes Wetter gemeldet.   RR Wetter
Abfahrt um 0900 Uhr beim hangi.
Es wird auch langsam gefahren.
Mehr als GA1 kriege ich sowieso nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey das war ein Schärz (Poden) du glaubst doch net das ich an dir Hand anlegen



doch


----------



## Sohnemann (4. April 2010)

@andy - Rotwildverkauf
wurdest du fÃ¼r mich ne Ausnahme machen(also vom preis her) denn ganz so viel besitze ich nichtâº


----------



## carboni1 (4. April 2010)

Hallo Müsli, wie weit biste mit dem Video?


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Habe ein wenig mit dem Routnplaner von Gurgel gebastelt.
> So ungefähr werden wir bei Tour 1 fahren bitte die Benutzung der Bundesstraßen missachten.
> Sonst sind wir zu schnell


sieht gut auf. Bitte Route aufzeichnen und mir als Garmin-Tour zum nachfahren zukommen lassen, oder wir fahren die Tour mal gemeinsam.
Gruß und viel Spass Christian


----------



## Daisyduck (4. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich  
bin über Ostern hier bei einer Freundin zu Besuch. Leider hat sie es nicht  so mit dem Radfahren. Wo und wann und vor allem, was fahrt ihr denn so? Hatte schon mal auf eurer HP geschaut. Toll! Habt ihr morgen was im Programm oder muss ich bis Samstag warten, Würde gerne mit dem MTB durch die Wälder.  Vielleicht ist jemand von euch morgen mit dem MTB unterwegs, einige scheinen ja mehr dem Rennrad zugetan.

Liebe Grüße

Daisyduck


Schönen Ostersonntag
Dd


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Daisyduck
> 
> Wie lange bist du noch vor Ort?
> Unter der Woche kann ich mich ab Nachmittags ca. 15-16Uhr im Laacher See Gebiet für 2-3 Stündchen anbieten.
> ...


Hallo Daisy oder Duck,
schön dich hier im WW zu begrüßen. Ist sicher was anderes als im Großstadtdschungel zu fahren, oder? Magst du es eher schneller auf den Waldautobahnen, oder eher trailiger? Haben hier von jedem etwas zu bieten.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daisyduck (4. April 2010)

Hallo Hangschieber,

schön, dass du dich so schnell gemeldet hast. 
Bendorf, ist das da, wo der Schmetterlingsgarten ist? Da war ich vor einigen Jahren mal mit meiner Nichte. 
Ich muss am Sonntag wieder Heim. Die Company ruft! Kurzurlaub!

Morgen wär toll gewesen, weil meine Freundin ihre Familie zu Besuch hat, und die dann meistens viel fragen. Da ist draussen schöner! Es reicht dann, wenn ich nach dem Kaffetrinken wieder da bin.

So long, ich schau immer mal wieder rein.  Hab parallel auch den  Koblenzern gepostet. Aber noch keine Antwort. Vielleicht klappt das ja am Mittwoch mit dem radfahren. 

so long

hallo Christian 
Daisyduck


----------



## Andreas S. (4. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, hab gerade mein SchaumRacePlattHT getestet. GoiL, rennt wie Rudi Rüssel!
> 
> Mailde mich glaych wg OMoTo.. Ich tendiere zum Menü zway.
> Vllt Läuft uns der Schwades vun gestern vors Rad. Dafür zöge ich nochmal die Spayks auf!
> ...




@müsli

alles klar?
Dann bis morgen beim hangi!


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Hallo Andy,
nix für ungut wegen der Anfrage von Sohnemann. Habe im erklärt das dein Rotwild zu wenig Federweg für ihn hat und eine viel zu sportliche Sitzposition. Also nix für ihn. Würde Winterberg nicht lange überleben.
So geh jetzt ins Bett damit ich für den Bambini und den Müsli genügend  Kraft habe und die beiden mich nicht abhängen.

P.S.  Daisyduck - scheinst ja ein lustiger Zeitgenosse/in zu sein.


----------



## ww-ck (4. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 1030
> 
> Fahrzeit mimm Auto 25 min?


Rechne lieber 3o - 35 min ein. Schnellste über H.-G., Deesen, Sessenhausen, Luckytowncity.

Wenn wir Morgen nicht schon die RR-Tour hätten würde ich Daisy oder Duck mal auf den Zahn fühlen. Schaun was dahinter steckt.


----------



## ww-ck (5. April 2010)

Moin, du von der anderen Rheinseite,
auch euch eine schöne Tour. Hier ist es noch ein wenig diesig. Aber wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## ww-ck (5. April 2010)

Runde mit dem Hund gedreht. Die Sonne scheint vom blauen Himmel. Leutz auf die Bikes und das Wetter ausnützen.


----------



## Daisyduck (5. April 2010)

Hallo, was habt ihr für ein tolles Wetter. 

Ich werde heute auf alle Fälle aufs Rad steigen und die Gegend erkunden.

Werde mich mal auf gut Glück um zwei Uhr in Bendorf am Schloss umsehen, wenn jemand da ist, würd ich mich gerne dranhängen. Aber nur wenn es nicht stört! 

Ist jemand unter euch, der an meinem Rad die Schaltung justieren kann. Meinem Mechaniker musste ich leider kündigen.

Viel Spaß

Daisyduck


----------



## T-Brex (5. April 2010)

Hallo Rubberduck,

da wird heute um 1400h am Schloß Sayn niemand sein...

Die Starts heute sind 1. in Marienrachdorf 2. in Nickenich....wie im Thread nachzulesen....Sayn am Schloß wieder am Mittwoch um 1700 h !!


----------



## Remus111 (5. April 2010)

moin,

Dasy und Duck, ich wär vielleicht dabei.

Da mein Rad allerdings die flotte Gangart vom Samstag nicht gewohnt war hat es leider spontan den Reifen entlüftet (aufgeschlitzt), mangels Ersatz am Feiertag muss ich mir ein Rad leihen, wenn das dann klappt radel ich heute Nachmittag auf jedenfall ne Runde durch den Wald und würd mich Dir anschließen. 

---> Radwandern: radeln wo geht den rest über umgefallene Bäume wandern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen
> 
> Die dray von der Tankstelle sind zurück der Eine früher die Anderen später.
> Ich nehme mir das Recht zu sagen das war eine richtig geile Tour.
> ...



Tja hangi,
der feine Unterschied ist nur das ich 102km in der gleichen Zeit gefahren bin.


----------



## eifeljeti (5. April 2010)

@hangi + Andreas

Die Tour war wirklich sehr schön. Hat Spass gemacht! Mußte ja leider ein wenig früher abbiegen aber am Ende standen bei mir immerhin 70,5km bei 802hm in 2Std50min= 24,7 Schnitt.
Schön zügig das ganze für ne GA1 Tour
Naja und das mit dem "Hammer" ist doch ein klein wenig übertrieben
Bis zum nächsten mal
Hein


----------



## ww-ck (5. April 2010)

Gruppe 2 ist auch back.
110 km, 500 hm, Fahrzeit unter 4 h, Gegenwind und mit angezogener Handbremse (noch nicht mal GA 1) - Schnitt von 27,3 km/h. Zabel kann Samstag kommen - wir sind fit.
Leute- bevor ihr euch über Ritzelabstufungen unterhaltet - habt ihr schon mal überlegt schmale RR-Ketten zu verwenden. Die Luftverwirbelung ist erheblich geringer als bei den breiten MB-Ketten.
c. u. Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich noch eine Familie die zu Hause auf mich wartet uns sich freut, wenn ich wohlbehalten zurückkehre.
> 
> 
> nur 255 km und drei Stück Käse Sahne!



ich nicht,
warum sollte auch deine Familie auf mich warten?

Mertens ohne "h"


----------



## BurgFräulein (5. April 2010)

Also ich war auch um zwei in Sayn....da habe ich aber weder den Lord Eisenherz noch den oder die oder das Rubberduck gesehen

Die hatten bestimmt ne Tarnkappe an.....da haste bestimmt nichts verpaßt


----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Klasse das der Bambini wieder fit ist!
> Nur beim nächsten mal bitte ohne das Tayl bitte:


 
@Hangi
DU BIST JA SOOOOOOO FIES 

Ich hab mich so bemüht, und bin ohne Abschlepphaken hinterhergefahren... 

Danke an mayn "Abschleppteam" 
Macht Spaß mal wieder mit "alten" Weggefehrten zu radeln.

übrigens Tom... guck mal auf der Seite von Hubert Schwarz. Der hat baym RAAM gute 500 km am Tag gefahren und nur 2 Stunden gepennt dabay ... nonstop 5000km in 10 Tagen !!! (Der is doll!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. April 2010)

@Müsli
Stell mir mal bitte irgendwie mayne Crashstrecke per mail zur Verfügung. Will das mal mayner Liebsten zeigen. Allerdings ohne das Grinsen anschließend

Hast PN

Danke Olli


----------



## ww-ck (5. April 2010)

So, war noch mit Sohnemann im Wald trainieren. Jetzt reichts auch für Heute. Gehe noch duschen und dann mach ich mich flach.


----------



## Sohnemann (5. April 2010)

Tom+Andy
Wie ihr ja wahrscheinlich wisst, fahre ich in drei Wochen ein Rennen. Hättet ihr vielleicht ein paar Tricks für meine Wenigkeit?


----------



## T-Brex (5. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen      unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne      Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per      email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler    mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.


----------



## T-Brex (5. April 2010)

Bäck from da East


----------



## Sohnemann (5. April 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, und ich werd mein Bestes geben!
was is´n  Threat???


----------



## T-Brex (5. April 2010)

Sohnemann schrieb:


> was is´n  Threat???



Neudeutsch für FRED


----------



## ww-ck (5. April 2010)

Hört uf. Ich soll dat dann wieder bezahlen oder wat.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das Sohnemann ein Jungspund mit wenig Kilos und sehr jungem Alter ist???
> 
> Darum um wirklich vorne mitfahren zu können Liste ich mal auf.
> 
> ...



dazu noch:
einen leichten Helm
leichte Schuhe mit Carbonsohle
ne Rolle zum aufwärmen
Massagebank
Masseuse oder ne Masseurin reicht auch
Ersatzlaufradsatz mit Titankassette
um nur das Notwendigste zu nennen.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Tour 2
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=184952&d=1270492603[ATTACH]184952[/ATTACH]



so ein kleines Bild?
war wohl ein kurzes Türchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Macht das eigentlich Sinn ne Kette aus Kettenschlösser zu bauen?
Dann kann ich die Länge doch bei jedem Kassetten-bzw Kurbelwechsel besser anpassen.

Noch einen Tuningtip für 24h Herthasee:
das 11er Ritzel hinten und das 44er Kettenblatt vorne kann man sich schenken.
Dadurch kann man die Kette kürzen und die Schaltzüge incl Außenhüllen auch.

Macht die XX überhaupt einen Gewichtsvorteil?
Vorne 2 Kettenblätter hinten 10 =12
bei XT vorne 3 hinten 9 = 12


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

ok müsli, ich probier das mal


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> dann sachma wiede datta reinkriegs



mit nem Rad von Klein geht das.


----------



## Andreas S. (5. April 2010)

melde mich dann mal ab.
buy buy


----------



## T-Brex (5. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen       unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne       Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per       email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den Verteiler     mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.


----------



## Remus111 (6. April 2010)

zwecks des absolut genialen Wetters werde ich heute nochmal ne Runde durch den Wald drehen. Würde sich da jemand anschließen? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (6. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe am WE in einer Kneipe eine Zeitung über den Westerwald mitgenommen. "Westerwald erleben" heißt das Blatt. Und Ihr glaub gar nicht wer da drin ist... Die Brexbachgemsen...

Auf Seite 8, ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig, fährt der Gohstrider mit der Truppe im Schlepptau. Ist zum Themenbereich Rengsdorf abgedruckt. Leider nicht namentlich erwähnt. Aber wer uns kennt...

@Tosche
hab die Seite eingescannt und schick sie Dir per Mail zum einbau auf die HP...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Sohnemann (6. April 2010)

@neues Fahrrad 
Also ich bin mit meinem erlichgesagt ganz zufrieden


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. April 2010)

Hallo

bin wieder ein glücklicher Mensch......habe mein "Baby" heute von der Raparatur abgeholt.
Im Klartext :ab morgen werden weitere Km geschruppt
und mein Aysenschwayn bleibt hoffentlich sehr lange im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (6. April 2010)

Wetten der T-Brex fährt gerade (Di) Bike ....
HiHu Gemeinde!


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

Der T-Brex hat übelste Flatulenz und das ist nicht das aynzige....muß beinahe stündlich auf die Box....nicht aufs Bike....mit morgen 1700 h wird nichts mit mir....und Samstag bei Canyon muß ich erst noch abwarten....im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes:  So ein Schayß....


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. April 2010)

Hi T-Brex.....
gute Besserung... obwohl Du müsstest ja jetzt leicht wie eine Feder sayn und mit nem Turbo gehts locker den Berg rauf.

Nichts für ungut!
Werde  schnell wieder fit.


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2010)

Das haste schön gesagt Hangi:
Einzig Carboni bleibt übrig und der hat ein richtig schönes Scott.


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Rafi ist ja supi da war die Schluchtenbikeschmiede richtig schnell.



Ja,das freut mich besonders:3 Tage früher,wie abgesprochen
Komplette Inspektion der Gabel (Dichtungen,Öl,untere Steuersatz)zu einem guten Preis(bei "M....a" zahlt man bestimmt das doppelte)
Hatte eigentlich nie Probleme mit der Werkstatt (immer freundlich,gut und schnell).

@Hangi:
  fahre bis zu der Zabel-Tour Strasse und dann komme ich mal zu Dir
  Morgen ein RR Termin(Top Secret)


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

nix Kol-Mox-Stodt.....Kotbüs.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

West-Polen


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2010)

So kann es gehen.


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

nee laß mal stecken.....kannst mich morgen würdig um 1700 h vertreten....Samstag werde ich ggf. gegen 0900 h bei Canyon sein, aber nicht biken....da würde ich nach 5 km vom Rad fallen....ich behalte nix drin......:kotz:


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen        unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne        Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per        email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den  Verteiler     mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.

*Trikots und Shorts bitte auf jeden Fall selbst bestellen !!!!*


----------



## carboni1 (6. April 2010)

Gute Besserung**


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen          unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne          Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per          email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den    Verteiler     mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.

*Trikots und Shorts bitte auf jeden Fall selbst   bestellen !!*


----------



## T-Brex (6. April 2010)

@ All:  Es ist eine mail wegen neuer Teamkleidung BrexbachGemsen         unterwegs, wer diese mail *nicht* bekommen hat, aber gerne         Klamotten haben möchte, bitte mich *ausschließlich per         email *kontaktieren, ich nehme euch dann in den   Verteiler     mit   auf.


Alle anderen auch bitte per email, um ggf. was zusätzlich zu bestellen.

*Trikots und Shorts bitte auf jeden Fall selbst  bestellen !!!!*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (6. April 2010)

Was wo, ich in ner Zeitung?
Kann das mal wer Online stellen?


----------



## JanaHH (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neuerdings beruflich im Westerwald tätig (Raubach) und würde in der Woche 1 - 2 Abende mtb-fahren. Gibt es ne Gruppe die östlich oder nahe der A3 fährt? 
Viele Grüße
Jana


----------



## carboni1 (7. April 2010)

Hallo JanaHH, die BrexbachGemsen fahren 2x pro Woche.
Mittwochs um 17 Uhr und Samstags um 13 Uhr ab dem Schloß in Sayn!
Von der A3 Dernbacher Dreieck auf die A48 und Bendorf wieder raus bis nach Sayn!
Einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. April 2010)

Spielste Schiffe versenken?


----------



## Remus111 (7. April 2010)

Also um 5 in Sayn war nicht viel los, nur eine (noch) BesucherGemse und ich als "lang-nicht-mehr-da-Gemse" waren vor Ort. Hab also der BesucherGemse ausgemalt wie viele Gemsen normal durch den Wald huschen. 

Und Hangi Du hast definitiv recht, im hinteren Brexbachtal liegen viele (!) Bäume flach. Bevorzugt auf der Infrastruktur... Wir sind also schön nach Nauort gewandert von da nach Stromberg-> Sayntal-> wieder hoch und von hinten an Heimbach angeschlichen. Trotz der unzähligen Baumquerungen aber ne schöne Feierabendrunde in den letzten Sonnenstrahlen!


----------



## carboni1 (7. April 2010)

Am Samstag sind die meisten Gemsen bei Canyon in Koblenz!


----------



## carboni1 (7. April 2010)

Willst Du damit sagen das ich dann alleine da stehe?


----------



## Remus111 (7. April 2010)

Alleine biste nicht ich lass mir das Arnold`sche Spektakel nicht entgehen


----------



## carboni1 (7. April 2010)

Ich könnte mir eine Videokamera an den Helm schrauben und mit einer Liveschaltung zu deiner Arbeit (W...küche)auf den 42" TFT, dann kannste von da aus beim füllen zu schauen.............


----------



## carboni1 (8. April 2010)

Morgän, Wetter ist leider noch nicht so schön wie gestern. Egal gleich gehts mit dem Bike in den Wald, mit einer nicht Gemse, Richtung Oberbieber-Rengsdorf.


----------



## maik_87 (8. April 2010)

hey hey..., also wer is denn überhaupt am Samstag bei Canyon da?? Und ab wann seit ihr da?? Hat jemand lust mit mir da hin zu fahren mit dem bike.... --> gemütliche 25km/h im durchschnitt :-D


----------



## Remus111 (8. April 2010)

Ich werd da sein. Aber mit dem Auto anreisen, damit ich das Bike darin unter verschluss nehmen kann zum bummeln. Denke so <> 09:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. April 2010)

9 Uhr bei Canyon! Die meisten kommen mit dem Auto um das Rad später dort sicher abzustellen. Maik du kannst bei mir nen Parkplatz in meinem Auto für dein Rad haben! Vielleicht auch mitfahren, wie du willst. Einfach melden.


----------



## xmichelx (8. April 2010)

Fährt jemand am Samstag bei Canyon um 11:15 Uhr die "Mountain Heroes  Crosscountry-Tour" ?

Ich habe mich angemeldet, bin aber nun dummerweise am Freitag Abend bei einem Cocktailkurs dabei und werde wohl kein Wasser trinken.
Muss mal schauen, ob ich Samstag Morgen wieder fit bin


----------



## T-Brex (8. April 2010)

Hi Michel,

komm auf jeden Fall.....wir sind zahlreich vertreten, haben aber viele Ausfälle, Arbeit, Unfall, Krank, usw.....

Wir treffen uns gegen 0900 h bei Canyon.


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. April 2010)

Morgen,

erster

Versuche auch gegen 9 Uhr bei Canyon zu sein.
Müssten noch ein Meetingpoint ausmachen.
Hier noch das gesamte Programm:

http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/?page_id=1364


*
*


----------



## T-Brex (9. April 2010)

...da brauchen wir keinen "meetingpoint"...wir werden uns an unseren Gewändern erkennen...


----------



## Daisyduck (9. April 2010)

Hallo  Koblenzer und Westerwälder, ihr habt eine schöne Gegend hier. Und nette Leute! Wo bekommt man die schönen Trikots?

@ Märchenprinz:  Danke für das Einstellen der Schaltung. Klappt wieder hervorragend.  Morgen ist mein letzter Tag hier, fahrt Ihr in Bendorf oder seid ihr alle bei Canyon auf dem Hoffest?

Ich werde morgen nachmittag auch dort vorbeischauen. Prinz Ironheart sagte mir, ich würd euch am Outfit erkennen. Ihr erkannt mich am BMI von 23 und meinem Merida Bike! 

So long..

DaisyDuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (9. April 2010)

Werde morgen mit dem Fahrrad anreisen und versuche pünktlich zu sei (Betonung auf "versuche").
Meine Tour geht erst um 11 Uhr los.

@WW-CK:Werde mich dann per Handy bei Dir melden.


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

Meine Tour durch den Darm geht hoffentlich gar nicht los...

ich bin von ca. 0900  -  1100 h vor Ort...ohne Mitbiken...!!aber DASAYN....


----------



## ww-ck (10. April 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Werde morgen mit dem Fahrrad anreisen und versuche pünktlich zu sei (Betonung auf "versuche").
> Meine Tour geht erst um 11 Uhr los.
> 
> @WW-CK:Werde mich dann per Handy bei Dir melden.



Müsli und ich werden ab ca. 9.30 Uhr vor Ort sein. Bringe den Transporter mit. Dort können wir noch Räder bei Bedarf einschließen.


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2010)

Werde meinem Hund noch den Wald zeigen, Frühstücken und versuche auch um 9 Uhr da zu sein!


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. April 2010)

Morgen,
es ist recht frisch da draussen.
Bin gegen 9.30 Uhr da.

@WW-CK: hast eine PN

Bis gleich


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

...ist jemand nicht bei Canyon ???.....ich bin wieder zurück und fahre ab 1300 h eine kleine leichte Wiedereinsteigertour....kommt jemand mit ???

Bis gleich !


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2010)

Bin jetzt von der Canyon AM mit Stefan Herrmann zurück! Es war eine schöne Tour. Es wurde viel erklärt und viel geübt. Zum schluss gab es noch eine runde Kö.Trail was immer Spass macht. Beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei. Wie waren die anderen Touren wo ihr mit gefahren seid?


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

Hi Müsli....ich erwarte Dich 

*Bring bitte das PC Adapterkabel mit*, dann kann ich die Büldas aufn Rechner laden


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. April 2010)

Hi,
auch wieder daheim.
War eine top Trainingseinheit heute und meine "Hybride" hats auch gepackt.
83,7 Km in 3 Std mit 655 Hm.
Freue mich schon auf mein neues RR


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo der Gewinner des Tages und des Hauptpreises ist auch wieder da!



Dann musst Du sofort mit dem Essen anfangen damit es auch passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

....vielleicht kann ich es ohne Zusatzinvestition tragen ??


----------



## ww-ck (10. April 2010)

... und immer wieder warten auf Ete. Die ersten 40 km wahr er vorne. Danach hat er sich schön im Hauptfeld (Windschatten) versteckt. Ansonsten schöne Tour in gemäßigtem Tempo. Schöne Strecken und viel schöne Gegend.
Tom - du solltest deinen Gewinn immer bei den Touren tragen.


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bewaysfoto waren die Gemsen garnicht mit dem Rad unterwegs?
> 
> Sieht doch stark nach Kirmes aus



Du hast recht...die dray kenne ich ....waren das nicht die Schiffschaukelbremser am 2. Karussell....???


----------



## ww-ck (10. April 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf mein neues RR


... und denk dran Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph sind eine gute Reifenwahl fürs RR, allerdings nicht breiter als 1.95. Passen sonst nicht in die Felgen. Nicht die MTB-Casette für die Schaltung vergessen. Bei den Scheibenbremsen nicht mehr als 160 m Durchmesser. Sonst kommst du vom Gewicht zu hoch.


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2010)

Vielleicht waren die drei auf dem Foto auf der Hüpfburg.


----------



## T-Brex (10. April 2010)

Klar.
..und das hat soooo viel Spaß gemacht, jetzt ran ans nächste Karussell


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2010)

Haste Du auch ein Foto wo ich auch drauf bin?


----------



## carboni1 (10. April 2010)

Mußte um drei Uhr wieder zuhause sein, länger hatte ich keinen Ausgang!


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. April 2010)

hi,
bin heute ne große Tour (52km, 160 hm  GA1 gefahren und u.a. beim CANYON Day mal spontan vorbay geschaut... habe den T-Brex noch getroffen. Alle anderen waren schon auf den Touren .
Habe 3 Bilder von heute (Gemsen mit Zabel) auf die HP unter Aktuell gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (10. April 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> ... und denk dran Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph sind eine gute Reifenwahl fürs RR, allerdings nicht breiter als 1.95. Passen sonst nicht in die Felgen. Nicht die MTB-Casette für die Schaltung vergessen. Bei den Scheibenbremsen nicht mehr als 160 m Durchmesser. Sonst kommst du vom Gewicht zu hoch.



also....wenn schon,denn schon.
An mein neues RR kommen Freeride Reifen,Plattform Pedale und die Hammeschmidt Kurbel.
Und das Alles damit ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Tibor Simai die Freeride Tour fahren kann


Bremsen ? Brauche ich nicht......wer bremst verliert


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> # Rafi baut schon wieder nen Hybride
> 
> wie war das mit der Schweinshaxe:
> Statt dem Fleisch nen Tofu-Riegel und statt dem Knödel und dem Kraut nen Arrangement aus Kressewurzeln und Sojakeimen.
> ...




Dann wäre es ein Aysenschwayn und eins steht schon bei mir im Stall


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2010)

...so wie der Raab kann ich das aber auch..

....und den Judo-Uwe werde ich in Teamkleidung anfeuern


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nimm die Knipse mit bei mir wirds gaanz knapp.
> Wo du hin mußt ist bekannt?
> In Ochtendung auf der Hauptstraße Richtung Mayen vor der Ortsausfahrt links.




Mayne Knipse ist gaaanz wayt im Östen........da müßte dann schon der Müsli mit dem Profitayl ran....aber ob man mit dem Ding außer Zabel nochwas knipsen kann


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2010)

Respektschöne Bilder !

Mensch sieht unsere "Arbeitskleidung" gayl aus


----------



## carboni1 (11. April 2010)

Wenn der Uwe bei uns mitfährt macht er aber nicht so einen gequälten Eindruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. April 2010)

Super Bilder Hangschieber!
Die Arbeitskleidung sieht wirklich gut aus.
Platz 10 von 26 gestarteten Fahrern,wie ich im Cup stehe muss ich noch
abwarten.Utsch vom Team Mertens fährt Sen 2.
Dirk vielleicht solltest du auch mal teilnehmen man hat das Gefühl als platzen einem die Oberschenkel!
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (11. April 2010)

Lieber Uwe, da ich vor Lichtjahren auch diese Rennserie gefahren bin, weis ich wovon Du sprichst! Ist mir damals nicht so doll aufgefallen, weil ich fast für jedes Rennen eine neue Freundin hatte und habe noch geraucht ca. 10 Zigaretten am Tag. Körperlich war natürlich nicht Fit aber mental nicht zu schlagen(war halt 20 Jahre jünger)! Versuche für das 24 STD. Rennen Körperlich fit zu sein, rauche nicht mehr und mental treibt mich der Teamgeist der BrexbachGemsen !


----------



## Andreas S. (11. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> An Sändy einen schönen Gruß von deinem Teamkollegen die Worte sollen in etwa so lauten ätsch ich habe Punkte gemacht und ich mach dich fertig .



dieser Knaller von Utsch.
Wenn der wüsste das ich heute 5 Punkte gemacht habe und er nur 1 dann würde er den Hals nicht soweit aufreißen.
Waren heute bei der Sülztal RTF. 113km in 3:47 macht nen 29,9 er Schnitt.


----------



## carboni1 (11. April 2010)

Hat der Transporter auch ne Kühlung


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2010)

andreas s. schrieb:


> waren heute bei der sülztal rtf. 113km in 3:47 macht nen 29,9 er schnitt.






*Asphalt !!!*


----------



## T-Brex (11. April 2010)

Ich habe heute mit dem Eifel-Greg und der Sybille und dem Jaymano(BrexJ.Light/JayRock) die 4 Maare Tour gebucht. Schöne 38 km und gut
 800 HM rollen...Hat Spaß gemacht !
Danke an unseren Eifel-Greg-Führer!!!!!


----------



## xmichelx (12. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt von der Canyon AM mit Stefan Herrmann zurück! Es war eine schöne Tour. Es wurde viel erklärt und viel geübt. Zum schluss gab es noch eine runde Kö.Trail was immer Spass macht. Beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei. Wie waren die anderen Touren wo ihr mit gefahren seid?



Servus,

bin am Samstag bei Canyon die kleine XC-Tour mit Michael Staab als Guide gefahren. Die Strecke war ganz nett, nur die vielen Pausen haben genervt.
Für 30km und 750hm waren wir über drei Stunden unterwegs :-(

Jetzt kenne ich aber wenigstens einen kleinen Teil des Koblenzer Stadtwalds


----------



## carboni1 (12. April 2010)

Ich war eben mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs. Dabei sind wir den H.pfad in Heimbach-Weis runter, hat einer von euch schon den neuen Sprung gesehen? Wer da drüber fährt, Hut ab!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. April 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit dem Eifel-Greg und der Sybille und dem Jaymano(BrexJ.Light/JayRock) die 4 Maare Tour gebucht. Schöne 38 km und gut
> 800 HM rollen...Hat Spaß gemacht !
> Danke an unseren Eifel-Greg-Führer!!!!!



BILD Reporter berichten von dieser Tour. Enthüllungsfoto aufgetaucht. T-BREX fährt in der Eifel mit einem Rotwild.....Es ist sayns !!!! Skandal!!!





und noch ayns....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich war eben mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs. Dabei sind wir den H.pfad in Heimbach-Weis runter, hat einer von euch schon den neuen Sprung gesehen? Wer da drüber fährt, Hut ab!


Nachdem gestern Wunden lecken angesagt war liegen 6 Trainingstage vor mir werde gleich mal am H.pfad vorbeifahren springen ist nicht so mein Ding lieber mit Vollgas durch die Kurve!
Bis bald im Wald,morgen in der Brex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. April 2010)

Hallo Uwe, werde versuchen morgen dabei zu sein! Der neue Sprung am H.pfad hat was mit einem quer liegenden Baum zu tun, kurz vor der letzten mini Tal durch fahrt also Vorsicht beim Tempo!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. April 2010)

den springt sogar der Raab


----------



## carboni1 (13. April 2010)

Genau den meine ich! Biste den schon mal vor deinem Unfall mal gefahren?
Hats Du den Sprung gebaut?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. April 2010)

Beides - is nichts wildes, musst halt nur den Stamm treffen und nich zu langsam sein - sonst schaust nachher aus wie Stefan Raab!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. April 2010)

Sind einige was geworden? - hoffe es waren nicht zu viele.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. April 2010)

> welchen Stamm? Darf ich mir einen aussuchen?


ist egal welchen Stamm du nimmst - bei einem geht der Fahrer samt Bike rüber- beim ander halt nur der Fahrer.

@ carboni
für Dich hab ich weiter oben extra einen kleinen Kicker zum Üben gebaut


----------



## carboni1 (13. April 2010)

Vermutlich weiter Oberhalb wo noch flach ist oder? Werd wohl morgen mit der Truppe dort mal hin fahren.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. April 2010)

N 50.47097    e 007.54404


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Frechheit aber auch!
> Passt von der Farbe her auf jeden Fall gut zu den Klamotten .


ja ja... und das Teil ging auch noch ab wie Schmitz Katze...da super leicht.  T-Brex fährst Du jetzt auch für das SAndy Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. April 2010)

Nee nee....ich habe keine Slicks....ich will ja im Wald fahren...


----------



## T-Brex (13. April 2010)

...endlich wieder halbwegs fit !!....freue mich schon auf morgen


*Mittwoch  1700 h ab Schloß Sayn zur Feierabendrunde*

ca. 30 km und 500 hm...bitte recht zahlraych.....Carboni und Uwe sind auch dabbay......

Klaus und Klaus ????.......sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit ???..bis morgen


----------



## carboni1 (13. April 2010)

Gut das kein Jäger unterwegs war bei so viel Rotwild


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2010)

Super Mittwochstour. 8 Mann, darunter eine neue Gemse: Hans aus Engers!

Schöne 32 km. gott sei Dank ist Klaus und Fritzie gut angekommen...wir hatten uns da in Stromberg irgendwie verloren.....

...bis Samstag


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. April 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Super Mittwochstour. 8 Mann, darunter eine neue Gemse: Hans aus Engers!
> 
> Schöne 32 km. gott sei Dank ist Klaus und Fritzie gut angekommen...wir hatten uns da in Stromberg irgendwie verloren.....
> 
> ...bis Samstag


Yes , war eine schöne Tour nur der Halbitaliener hat nicht dazugepasst,gehört wohl zur Fraktion der Helm-Muffel,geht garnicht,meinte noch er stürzt nie ,weil für ihn die Brexbachgemsen reihenweise stürzen.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## carboni1 (15. April 2010)

Wer bei den Brexbachgemsen mitfahren möchte sollte zwingend einen Helm tragen!! Ich denke das ich da im Namen aller Gemsen spreche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (15. April 2010)

Richtig, ist wie mir dem Stechhandschuh


----------



## carboni1 (15. April 2010)

Ich hatte schon mal die Idee innerhalb der Gemsen, natürlich nur wer will, mal die Handy-Nummern zu tauschen! Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?


----------



## xmichelx (15. April 2010)

Eine Handy-Nummern-Liste hat doch T-Brex schon mal erstellt.

Müsste man nur mal aktualisieren.


----------



## darksun83 (16. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

aus arbeitszeitlichen gründen wäre ich spätestens 10 minuten nach 13 uhr bei euch in sayn.
 hoffe das das nicht all zu schlimm ist.

bis morgen

ciao alex


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal die Idee innerhalb der Gemsen, natürlich nur wer will, mal die Handy-Nummern zu tauschen! Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?


Das ist sinnvoll damit verlorene Gemsen wie am Mittwoch wieder eingefangen werden können,
Bis bald im Wald, morgen in der Brex


----------



## CF-Rafi (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

meine "Hybride" ist wieder in normalen Zustand,
so dass ich morgen um Ayn in Sayn fahren kann.

Bis dann


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2010)

..freue mich schon auf morgen....das Wetterchen soll ja noch besser werden.......natürlich warten wir auf *darksun* !!

Da sollten wir morgen die Sonne ausnützen und in der Sonne fahren....da bietet sich die Richtung Aubachtal/ Wied an.....da könnte uns der Judo-Uwe an der Nase rum führen....und/oder der Alutzo....bis morgen um 



*AYN in SAYN am Schloß*


----------



## T-Brex (16. April 2010)

ja ihr Strategen, der xmichelx hat Recht, ich habe eine solche Liste !

Also auch an alle "Neuen"...bitte schickt mir ne email mit eurer HandyNr....

email !!!!!  keine p.M. im Board hier !!!!! email !!!!!    DANKE 


*...und alle die noch keine Klamotten bestellt haben, bitte langsam schlüssig werden !!....noch 2 Wochen bis Annahmeschluß....ihr müßt ja ggf. noch zur Größenanprobe zum Hersteller....bitte dranbleiben.....es sollte sich wirklich jeder ausreichend ausrüsten, soooo schnell gibts keine Bestellung mehr, und in dieser Mengenstaffel sowieso nicht...also bitteschön, jetzt gilts !!*


----------



## Andreas S. (16. April 2010)

naabend Mädels,

ich wollte dann auch noch mal um ayn in saynsayn.
Ist der Wald über Anhausen nach Sayn(Rheinsteig) frei oder müsste ich ne Waldarbeiterausrüstung mitnehmen?
Und das Aubachtal bzw. Wiedtal ist auch von umgestürzten Bäumen befreit?


----------



## carboni1 (17. April 2010)

Wilder Willi muss noch ins 24 Std. Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilkais (17. April 2010)

Jaaaa ich weiß!!! Bin aber heute nicht dabei! Fahr ne kleine Runde mit Freunden. Muß mein Knie schonen!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2010)

bin dahoam


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2010)

Danke an den Führer Uwe. Eine schöne Tour durch und in der Sonne.

8 Gemsen. 55 km und geschätzte 1000 hm. und Sonne satt !!!

Sayn-Heimbach-Haus am Pilz-Aubachtal-Straßenhaus-Hardert-Ehlscheid-Laubachtal-Almblick-Melsbach-Wied-Rengsdorf-Rheinsteig-Schwanenteich(1 h ) -Sayn-Gayl


----------



## T-Brex (17. April 2010)

Remus:  du wolltest doch noch Bilder von letzter Woche schicken...per email...


Müsli: die Hightlights kannst du mir bitte auch per mail senden


----------



## carboni1 (17. April 2010)

In Dein Fotoalbum laden.


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. April 2010)

Schöne Tour heuteDaheim hatte ich 83 Km und 1100 Hm.
Danke Uwe!Wir können jederzeit die Tour wiederholen.
Morgen werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bisschen Ausphalt lutschen(Hybride wird noch umgebaut).
Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. April 2010)

Man könnte auch bei Picassa (bitte googeln) ein Fotoalbum eröffnen.

https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount?hl=de&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.de%2F&passive=true&service=lh2


----------



## carboni1 (17. April 2010)

Hangi, wir haben vielleicht zwei Fahrer für das 24 Std.Rennen! Die zwei brauchen nur noch nen kleinen schubs............dann wären wir auch in der Lage um Platz 2 zu fahren!


----------



## carboni1 (17. April 2010)

Ich glaube mein Laptop gibt den Geist auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nö, gerutscht nicht, der hat nur abgebrochen, der mußte noch nach Hause
> 
> deshalb war er so früh da und im Borad,
> 
> ich bin mächtig stolz auf SuperÄndy



genau 
95km  1700hm  den Rheinsteiger noch getroffen und festgelabert.
Er hat mich dann doch noch zum Essen eingeladen


----------



## Andreas S. (17. April 2010)

und morgen ist CTF in Andernach 
praktisch beim hangi im Wohnzimmer.Da können wir es richtig krachen lassen,denn hangi betet zeitgleich Richtung Mekka(oder Mecker??)


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2010)

war das ne super CTF in Andernach.
Eine echt supertolle Strecke.Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.Die muß der hangi auch mal den Gemsen zeigen.Einige Abschnitte sind zwar bekannt aber das letzte Stück von Aussichtspunkt Krahnenberg dann runter nach Namedy und dann 
# Brohl
# Alker Hof
# Heidenhof
# Knopshof
# Geishügelhof
# Krayerberg
# Ziel Sportplatz Eich  

67km 1700hm

achja,den alutzo (einziger im Brexbach Outfit ) habe ich auch noch getroffen.Wir sind ein paar Meter nebeneinander gefahren und dann habe ich nur noch kurz seine Rücken gesehen bevor er schließlich mit einem Affentempo am Horizont verschwand.


----------



## Andreas S. (18. April 2010)

was ist eigentlich mit den restlichen Büldas von gestern?
z.B. die Mannschaftsfotos?


----------



## alutzo (18. April 2010)

Ja ... die CTF heut war wirklich geil. Super Wetter, top Streckenführung. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal mit nem Ortskundigen fahren ... gell Tom!

@SÄndy 
deine Leute haben dich heute aber ganz schön aufgehalten, oder?


----------



## xmichelx (18. April 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> war das ne super CTF in Andernach.
> .....
> achja,den alutzo (einziger im Brexbach Outfit ) habe ich auch noch getroffen....



Hey hey, nicht der einzige. Ich war auch im Gemsen-Outfit am Start. Aber erst um kurz vor 11 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (18. April 2010)

Tolle Bilder.

Das war aber keine Digi-Knipse für 99 EUR. Da habt ihr schon was bessere mitgeschleppt. Hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *An alle 24er Starter macht mal einen Vorschlag für eine Zusammenkunft  in der Woche nach dem 1. MAI!!!
> Wo und Wann???*



Hallo Hangi,
bin von 23.4 bis 2.5 nicht im Lande.
Danach jede Zeit

@Müsli:  Tolle Bilder

Heute zum Abschluss der Woche ein Duathlon:53Km/1050Hm (Wald) und 40 Min Laufen bei schönstem Wetter


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. April 2010)

klasse Bilder - werde ich in kürze mal auf die HP stellen.
War gestern und heute auch biken. Allerdings nur 45km kummuliert.
War am SA mit smooth u.a. auch im Aubachtal - schade dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
So long
BREXJ.Light


----------



## wilkais (18. April 2010)

Und ich war nicht dabei. Hab dafür heute 71km und 1055hm gemacht ohne Knie schmerzen (24h rennen könnt ich ja dan mit) dafür andere schmerzen. Hab den sprung am Hasenpfad erst beim 4. mal heil überstanden.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. April 2010)

Moin die Herrn.
Ich war dann gestern auch mal wieder im Wald. 
Bin mal den Hasenpfad gefahren und hab mir auch den Sprung angesehen den der Jens da gebaut hat, das Ding ist aber nicht ohne!
Das muss mir mal einen vormachen so traue ich mich das nicht!






Wie sehen denn die anderen Trails in der Ecke um Sayn aus?
Röhmeturm fahrbar. Aber was ist mit der Abfahrt von Hauserborn aus? Ist da mal einen die Tage runter? 
Meine aus dem Auto raus gesehen zu haben das unten in Isenburg abgesperrt war.



@Willi warst du das mit nem Freund gestern an der Trinksporthalle?


----------



## darksun83 (19. April 2010)

hi,

samstag war wirklich ne super sonnen tour!!!!!!!!!! 
danke an den führer : )  und an die auf mich wartenden!!!!!!!!
(war nicht mein tag)

hab auf der heimfahrt irgendwie müslibrenner und cf-rafi verloren : (

naja bis demnächst.....


----------



## T-Brex (19. April 2010)

Mittwoch wieder Feierabendründchen ca. 30 km und 600 hm



*Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*


----------



## wilkais (19. April 2010)

Ach du warst das! Kamst mir so bekannt vor.
War mit meinem Bruderfile:///H:/PRIVATE/AVCHD/BDMV/STREAM/00019.MTS unterwegs. Mußte ja springen lernen.


----------



## Sunny77 (20. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss hier mal der lustigen beitreten und mal ne Runde mitradeln ... aber ohne müsli, dat tut immer so weh beim ka**en


----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ist das am Mittoch die Sayner Runde oder die wo man fragen muss?
> 
> mb



Ich freue mich auf Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Morgen Mittwoch Abfahrt 17 Uhr am Schloß Sayn vorm *Glockenturm*.




....das ist kayn Glockenturm, sondern ein Schloßturm, mit ohne Glocken...die Glocken sind woanders.....


----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2010)

ja...da sind Uhren dran am Schloßturm...aber keine Glocken...ich kenne viele Uhren ohne Glocken....


----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2010)

ja ja...da ist schon was los in der Brex...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sayn

..und das ist kayn Glockenturm...!!


----------



## T-Brex (20. April 2010)

I know...


----------



## Sunny77 (20. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Morgen Mittwoch Abfahrt 17 Uhr am Schloß Sayn vorm Glockenturm.



BrB! Hab Nachtdienst! Urgh ...

Rosinen ... soviele Rosinen gibbet net um (reines) müsli runter zu bekommen. Wobei ich mir jetzt mal das aus em Aldi geholt habe, dat Schokozeuch, ok ... ich muss meine Meinung bald ändern


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2010)

Welche Feierabend-Runde ist denn morgen angedacht?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> nen Quickie bei GA 1
> 45 km   2 h und das bei Ga1 1200 hm...
> 
> ....und dann soll die bei der Flugaufsicht mal sehen, was ne Aschewolke ist!!!!!



nix für Bienchen


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. April 2010)

*LED ZEPPELIN gegen DSDS *

*Rockmusik kämpft gegen den Castingrotz! KÄMPFT MIT!

Einfach bei amazon oder anderen Download Portalen den Led Zeppelin Song "Stairway to heaven" downloaden und der DSDS Gewinner landet nicht auf Platz1 der kommenden Charts sondern der Rockclassiker 
Alle Infos auch unter: http://www.ringrocker.com/modules.p...um&file=viewtopic&topic=17840&start=0#1048575





*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. April 2010)

So fürs Protokoll, Tail nach Isenburg ist voll fahrbar! 
War gestern da, und hatte viel Spaß.
Dem Rest heut viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (21. April 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> So fürs Protokoll, Tail nach Isenburg ist voll fahrbar!
> War gestern da, und hatte viel Spaß.
> Dem Rest heut viel spaß!



Ist das ein spezielle angelegter Trail oder eher so ne Art Wanderweg/Radweg? geht der aus Bendorf gesehen noch weiter ausser bis nach isenburg?

Und allen heute viel Spaß, ich geh mal schaffen


----------



## T-Brex (21. April 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Ist das ein spezielle angelegter Trail oder eher so ne Art Wanderweg/Radweg? geht der aus Bendorf gesehen noch weiter ausser bis nach isenburg?
> 
> Und allen heute viel Spaß, ich geh mal schaffen



Das ist der Hausenborn-Trail, der geht von der Rheinhöhe hinab bis Isenburg.


----------



## T-Brex (21. April 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das ist der Hausenborn-Trail, der geht von der Rheinhöhe hinab bis Isenburg.




Bis Glaych


----------



## T-Brex (21. April 2010)

*Das Dreckige Dutzend
*

...12 Gemsen........Mittwochs........42 km und ca. 700hm....

was will man mehr ?

Sayn-Höhr-Grenzhausen-Hillscheid-Neuhäusel-Simmern-Valla-Sayn

Der BrexJ.LightJaymano hat gekämpft...und hat es geschaft weiter so..nur so gehts voran 

Der Schicko hatte nicht so viel Glück....sein Plaste-Chacka-Bike is gabudd gegangen....hadde knack gemacht, ware gabudd........

Einen Canyonrahmen in Größe L hätte ich noch für Dich abzugeben...überlegs Dir..die gehen nicht so schnell gabudd...

Schöne Tour, ich hoffe den "Neuen" hats auch gefallen und kommen bald wieder...


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zu langsam
> 
> Und das bei SONNENSCHEIN!



In diesem Zusammenhang - Danke fürs Warten.
Hat Spass gemacht. 

Was ist den konkret beim Schicko passiert?


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. April 2010)

zum Glück ist ihm nix passiert.

Konnte er weiterfahren?

P.S. Hat der Wild Willi nicht ein Foto geschossen von T-Brex und mir ? Bitte mal mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. April 2010)

.....neeeee...da mußte der Werkstattwagen gerufen werden !

Dat Ding war wirklich gabuddddd....


----------



## Rheintaler (22. April 2010)

Hallo Brexbachgemsen,grüsse aus Engers vom Hans,der Weinbergschnecke mit dem silberblauen Cube,

war mal wieder ne super Tourhoffe keinem im Weg gewesen zu sein
hatte zwar mal Bodenkontakt,war aber nix so slimmdoofer Ast.Meinem
Bike geht es gut!schade das doch ein Rahmen sich geteilt hataber Kopf 
hoch,hoffe auch dir kann schnell geholfen werden
sag nun Ciao,bis demnächst in der Brex.


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2010)

Rheintaler schrieb:


> Hallo Brexbachgemsen,grüsse aus Engers vom Hans,der Weinbergschnecke mit dem silberblauen Cube,
> 
> war mal wieder ne super Tourhoffe keinem im Weg gewesen zu sein
> hatte zwar mal Bodenkontakt,war aber nix so slimmdoofer Ast.Meinem
> ...




Na Hans, dann hats mit der Anmeldung im Forum ja doch noch geklappt


@OFW1988:   Say uns willkommen


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. April 2010)

Hat einer zufällig ein Profil von der gestrigen Tour ?


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2010)

Der Fritzie, Thomas aus Heimbach hat aufgezeichnet....funk den mal an...


----------



## eifeljeti (22. April 2010)

Hallo @all

Nachdem der hangschiebende Tom mich ja schon angekündigt hat, melde ich mich auch mal hier persönlich!
Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit vorgehabt mich mal bei euch für  eine   Tour anzuschließen, aber leider lässt mir mein Dienst und mein leider kranker  Nachwuchs nicht soviel Zeit.
Für den Herthasee aber hab ich schon mal frei eingeplant (Dienst+ Haushaltsvorstand haben zugestimmt) und hoffe euch tatkräftig unterstützen zu können.
Den 06.05. habe ich auch auf dem Radar! Vieleicht schaffe ich es bis dahin auch die ein oder andere Tour mitzufahren.
Bis dahin
viele Grüße Hein

@ Tom: Du kannst mir zwei Ständer reservieren/bestellen!


----------



## eifeljeti (22. April 2010)

Hallo Müsli!

Jau, bei der Nettetaltour letztes Jahr war ich mit dabei!

4er und 6er bin ich schon bei 24h-Rennen gefahren
2er Team wäre mal was! Schöner sportlicher Anreiz!
Ich denke aber das meine Beine ( und der "Allerwerteste") dafür doch noch trainiert genug sind
Egal wo und wie, ich werd mein bestes geben um vor allem Spass zu haben

Gruß Hein


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> R. wer???????



Ralf, kam mit Klaus mit, war glaub ich auch das erte mal bei ner Tour von uns. Ist mit mir und Viktor dann nach Valla Strasse gefahren.
Jetzt?


----------



## kstaudt (22. April 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ralf, kam mit Klaus mit, war glaub ich auch das erte mal bei ner Tour von uns. Ist mit mir und Viktor dann nach Valla Strasse gefahren.
> Jetzt?



Hallo Jungs,

R ist mein Nachbar und wollte mal mitfahren, er braucht Training für seinen Alpencross  (5000hm hoch und 18000hm runter)  
Ich glaub der hat Spass gehabt


----------



## T-Brex (22. April 2010)

kstaudt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> R ist mein Nachbar und wollte mal mitfahren, er braucht Training für seinen Alpencross  (5000hm hoch und 18000hm runter)
> Ich glaub der hat Spass gehabt



Und was ist mit Schicko ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kstaudt (22. April 2010)

kstaudt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> R ist mein Nachbar und wollte mal mitfahren, er braucht Training für seinen Alpencross  (5000hm hoch und 18000hm runter)
> Ich glaub der hat Spass gehabt




Hab noch ein Foto von Schicko' Rahmen-Schaden


----------



## kstaudt (22. April 2010)

kstaudt schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Foto von Schicko' Rahmen-Schaden




Hab gerade ein Profil unserer Tour von Fritzie bekommen.

Nachdem wir für Schicko ein Taxi besorgt hatten,  Hat Fritzie mich dann noch zum Wüstenhof "gejagt".

Als Belohnung haben wir dann aber bei Rabbi Jakob (Kneipe in Heimbach)
ein paar Bierchen zum Fussballspiel gezischt. Schicko war auch schon da und hat sich seinen Frust weg-gezsicht.

23.00 Uhr war dann Schluß, hat aber auch gereicht.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi Brexen komme gerade von der Poison Cup Rennstrecke aus Kottenheim.
> Aua!
> 2 Runden haben mir gereicht der Kurs ist absolut nicht für Hanschieber geeignet.
> Subba heftig da wird der Downhiller im Tourenbiker gefordert da würde sich Carboni und Willi freuen.


 War mich ebenfalls mittwoch morgen einrollen,die Strecke ist super,nicht so langweilig wie in Ochtendung.
Vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar Gemsen an um bisschen Rennluft zu schnuppern.
Viel Spass morgen ich habe Spätdienst und Ruhetag.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (23. April 2010)

So bin nun auch wieder Online! Notebook ist wieder zurück von der Reparatur, es war die Grafikkarte kaputt, zum Glück war noch Garantie drauf! Die Tour am Mittwoch hat mich voll aus der Bahn geschmissen. Da bei mir eine dicke Erkältung im anmarsch war, hat diese sich jetzt richtig breit gemacht. Die Tour war wie ein Verstäcker für meine Erkältung. Ob das morgen wieder klappt, steht noch ein dickes Fragezeichen!


----------



## carboni1 (23. April 2010)

Da haste recht, der Lack ist ab und ich wills nicht Wahr haben!
Am Mittwoch hab ich mehr mit meiner Erkältung gekämpft als mit der Strecke!


----------



## Alpenking (23. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Ich möchte mich hier endlich mal vorstellen, denn schließlich fahre ich mit euch zusammen beim 24h Rennen mit und ihr wollt sicher wissen wen ihr euch mit mir angelacht habt... 

Also, mein Name ist Michael. Derzeit wohne ich in Leverkusen, mein Herz schlägt aber eindeutig für die schönste Stadt am Rhein, KÖLN.  MTB begeistert bin ich seit meinem ersten richtigen Ausritt mit meinem damaligen "MTB", das war ´92, eine kleine ungeplante Tour ins Unbekannte mit Freunden. Uns hat es damals so viel Spaß gemacht, dass wir beschlossen öfter zu fahren, was wir dann auch taten. Zu meiner Schulzeit war ich täglich mit dem MTB unterwegs, was meine Eltern zur Verzweiflung trieb... . In den Jahren meines Studiums ließ dies leider etwas nach, doch habe ich auch da mehrfach in der Woche auf dem Esel gesessen. 
Nachdem das nähere Bergische Land gut erkundet war und Bäume, Steine, Hänge und Wege bereits Namen hatten zog es meine Jungs und mich im Jahre ´96 zum ersten mal an den Lago und seitdem bin ich jedes Jahr zum Biken da. Ist das allerschönste Revier, das ich kenne. Leute die bereits da waren, werden sicher meine Begeisterung verstehen. In den Jahren ´05 und ´06 war ich als Transalp-Guide für die Firma ULP-BIke, dich ich im Übrigen sehr empfehlen kann, tätig. Dabei lernte ich eine andere Variante des Sports kennen und lieben, das Tourenfahren. Seit ´05 habe ich ca 20 Transalptouren absolviert und fast alle waren ein einziger Genuss. Mein Cousin, "CF-Rafi" war auch bei einigen dabei und ihm hat es auch meist sehr gut gefallen. 
Dieses Jahr konnte ich aufgrund des rauhen Winters nicht so viel fahren wie ich es mir vorgenommen habe. Laufen und Basketball, meine andere große Leidenschaft, mussten für meine Fitness herhalten. Ich werde die übrige Zeit bis zum Rennen intensiv nutzen müssen um mit mir zufrieden zu sein, doch bin ich guter Dinge.  Am letzten Wochenende habe ich noch mein Bike verkauft und werde mir Anfang Mai ein Neues zulegen. Sollte das nicht so einfach verlaufen wie ich es mir vorstelle, wird das Bike eines Freundes für das Rennen herhalten müssen, wir werden sehen! Für das Training steht es mir jedenfalls zur Verfügung und es ist ok.

So, soviel für´s Erste. Denke, dass wir uns Anfang Mai sehen werden und ich werde mich ab jetzt auch aktiv am Forenleben beteiligen. Bitte entschuldigt die späte Vorstellung.

Wünsche nun ein schönes und vor allem sturzfreies Wochenende!!!

Lieben Gruß, 

Michael


----------



## carboni1 (23. April 2010)

Liege leider auf'm Sofa mit Decke und Tempo's ohne ende! Leider ist nichts mit radeln, vermutlich morgen auch! Muss am Montag 5.45UHR Top Fit sein!


----------



## carboni1 (24. April 2010)

morgän, zweyter


----------



## ww-ck (24. April 2010)

Schaffe es nicht bis eins in Sayn. Sohnemann startet um 12.00 Uhr in Andernach. Das wird zu eng. Werde nachmittags eine Tour an der Mosel mit dem RR machen. Der Hangschieber will mich ein wenig begleiten. Alle anderen sind natürlich recht herzlich eingeladen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2010)

....natürlich sind alle anderen ayngeladen um


*AYN in SAYN zu sayn !!!!*


Nix Mosel RR......SAYN um AYN  MTB  !!!


.....nur kayne Verwirrung stiften.....


----------



## Alpenking (24. April 2010)

Leverkusen ist fast die Verbotene Stadt???  Ich glaub´ es hakt!!! Hier in Leverkusen ist man weeeeeeeeeeeeeit von der Altbiergrenze entfernt, Altbiertrinker werden hier samt Glas in den Rhein geworfen...


----------



## Rheintaler (24. April 2010)

Hallole ,super Wetter,danke für die Einladungich und mein Alugaul 
kommen gern auch mal Samstags zu einem Ausritt
Bis gleich. Die Weinbergschnecke


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. April 2010)

Alpenking schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!!!
> 
> Ich möchte mich hier endlich mal vorstellen, ..........
> 
> ...


 
Waere langsam Zeit und wir wollten eigentlich kein Lebenslauf von Dir.Man koennte sagen , dass ist auch Dein ganzes Leben .

Gruesse aus Ost Ost Deutschland


P.S.

Bin uebrigens durch die Vulkanwolke geflogen.......
Ich werde moeglicheweise dadurch zum Supergams


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. April 2010)

@alpenking    

falls Du Interesse an einem Gemsen-Trikot  hast,melde dich bei dem T-Brex.Die Qualitaet ist wirklich top und die Sachen fallen normal aus.Ich wuerde mal sagen ein XL muesste Dir passen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> biste jetzt verseucht
> HulkRafi
> 
> Ich dreh jetzt eine kleine/große Runde mit wwck durchs Maifeld.
> ...


 
Viel Spass.
Gehe heute abend laufen , da mein  Bike Urlaub in Koblenz macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (24. April 2010)

Moin, Moin bin auch b(l)ack.
130km, 1300 hm und Schnitt von 26,2 km/h. War ne schöne Tour bei super Wetter. Danke an die Begleitung vom Tom. Nach der Trennung wurds langsamer.
Gehe jetzt was Essen und Trinken.


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2010)

Sayn-Nauort-Sessenbach-Wirscheid-Kausen-Stebach-Großmaischeid-Rüscheid-Anhausen-Heimbach-Sayn

ca. 50 km und gut 800 hm.

Die gloraychen Sieben sind alle wohlbehalten zurück.....nur das ayn oder andere Aysenschwayn hat ayn wenig gelitten........bis Mittwoch 1700h


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2010)

..besonderen Dank an die Senioren aus Sessenbach bei denen wir ganz hinten rechts in der Küche noch Wasser tanken durften


----------



## carboni1 (24. April 2010)

Wer war den das auf dem Foto mit dem Platten?


----------



## Andreas S. (24. April 2010)

tach auch,
ich hätte gerne geholfen.
Hatte allerdings heute nen Timberjack Einsatz zuhause.
War nix mit radeln heut,muß ich alles morgen nachholen.


----------



## wilkais (24. April 2010)

Es wurde doch besser! Mit "deinem Rückenwind"!
Oder war das nur Mitleid??


----------



## carboni1 (24. April 2010)

Weiss einer ob Schicko den Rahmen Ersetzt bekommt?

Wie zeichnest Du die Touren auf Müsli?


----------



## eifeljeti (24. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So, da wamma!
> Anhang anzeigen 186273



Hallo Müsli!
Hast du ein paar Daten zur Tour(hm/km,Zeit?), war leider so schlau und hab meinen Tacho nicht gestartet

Schöne Runde wars, hat Spass gemacht!
Und nachdem jetzt meine kleinen Racker im Bett sind, nutz ich die Gelegenheit um noch die ein oder andere Hopfenkaltschale zu vernichten!
Bis demächst
Hein


----------



## T-Brex (24. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hier der tecnical report:
> 
> 7 Gemsen with friends
> 
> ...




Fast richtig........2 Schlauch....


----------



## wilkais (24. April 2010)

Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen!??
Die Tour war trotzdem schön. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

moin moin, erster


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin Carboni biste für die Woche mit früh aufstehen am üben
> 
> zwayta


 
Ja am üben, der Reizhusten war auch daran schuld, den Kindern zu liebe damit die nicht wach werden.


----------



## Alpenking (25. April 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Viel Spass.
> Gehe heute abend laufen , da mein  Bike Urlaub in Koblenz macht.




Sieh zu, dass Du nicht geklaut wirst, wäre sehr traurig darüber...


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2010)

Super Sache und super Pressedienst


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

So, wie schauts nun aus beim Poison-Cup? Was macht unser Uwe?


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

Weist Du was mit Michaels sturtz?


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

Nicht das Er verletzt ist wir brauchen Ihn noch


----------



## carboni1 (25. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Morgen ist erstmal Rep. angesagt.
> 
> ...


 
DANKE Viktor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (25. April 2010)

tolle Sache der PRESSEDIENST...das LAYOUT KOMMT MIR IRGENDWIE BEKANNT VOR, gell alutzo


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> DANKE Viktor!




Achte auf die Richtige Uhrzayt.....die historische.....0545 h........




@Black-Sepp : Gute Besserung !! Hoffenlich ist nichts Schlimmes passiert.

@Judo-Uwe: Gratulation !! Super Leistung.

@ Wurst-Achim, Nudel-Uwe, Hering-Käthe und Blumen-Jan: einfach nur so, wegen Judo-Uwe....

@CF Rafi und Maik 87....das wäre doch auch was für Euch gewesen...oder...?...


----------



## T-Brex (25. April 2010)

Chapeau.....der Pressedienst macht derart gute Arbayt.....das sieht verdammt gut aus.....da wäre so manches Vereinsblatt oder gar Marketing-Abteilungen vieler Unternehmen froh sie hätten so etwas auch...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (25. April 2010)

Mal was anderes, diesmal aus der Koblenzer Ecke: Wer kennt diesen Biker? Er ist auf frischer Tat dabei erwischt worden als er an einem allseits bekannten Trail in der Koblenzer Gegend "Hand angelegt" hat. Falls ihn irgendjemand identifizieren kann bitte umgehend melden!!!


----------



## carboni1 (26. April 2010)

erster? zweiter? egal!
on - off schönen Tag auch!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. April 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Achte auf die Richtige Uhrzayt.....die historische.....0545 h........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Glückwünsche ist gestern gut gelaufen,trotz Hitze und Staub,der Lenkereinschlag bei Michael sah schon heftig aus,heute ist lockeres Ausfahren angesagt(Wunden lecken).
Toller Pressedienst!
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (26. April 2010)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben,
wo ich aktuell günstig 2 Nobby Nic in 2.1 kaufen kann.

Bei H&S sind die günstigen 2009er ausverkauft.

Muss für den Schinderhannes noch von 2,25 Albert umrüsten auf was leichteres. Der RR hat mir des öfteren Kummern bereitet, der kommt mir nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. April 2010)

Hi Hangi,
ich benötige so einen schönen Ständer. Kannst Du mir bitte ne PM schicken mit den Details der Abwicklung. DANKE...........



jipppppiiiii es klappt. Freue mich !


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. April 2010)

@ Tom
was sollen die Ständer noch gleich kosten?


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. April 2010)

Halllllllölllllllleeeee Müsli


----------



## T-Brex (27. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, morgen gilts wieder ....Feierabendrunde:

*Mittwoch ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn*

ca. 30 km und 600 hm.....(halber Samstag)....

bitte recht zahlraych....wenns Wetter paßt könnten wir anschließend noch eine isotonische Wayzenkaltschale lutschen......


----------



## xmichelx (27. April 2010)

Wenn es an Höhr vorbei geht, kann ich ab 17.30 Uhr dazustoßen.
Muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## carboni1 (27. April 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich!


----------



## Andreas S. (27. April 2010)

moinmoin,

Glückwunsch an Uwe

Samstag 1.Mai RTF in Ochtendung
Wenn es trocken bleibt wird die 155er Runde gefahren.Im letzten Jahr war es ne schöne Strecke und gute Verpflegung.
Sonst noch wer dabbay?


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich!



Also,

wenn ich pünktlich um 17 Uhr aus dem Büro komme, schwinge ich mich auf Rad und bin um 17:30 Uhr in Grenzau am Bahnhof.
Treffen uns dann dort.


----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

na dann werden wir glaych zwischen 1730 und 1745 h am Bhf.Grenzau sayn und die bayden aynladen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. April 2010)

WE sollten wir doch lieber bei Samstag bleiben. 
Für Sonntag habe ich mit meinen Jungs auf der Schiffschaukel....da muß ich hin....


Also:

*
Samstag um AYN wie immer in Sayn sayn*


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2010)

Bin wohlbehalten in Montabaur angekommen. Hatte jetzt 43km auf der Uhr, aber immerhin bin ich noch im Hellen nach Hause gekommen.
War meine erste Mittwochsrunde mit euch, aber bestimmt nicht die letzte.


----------



## carboni1 (28. April 2010)

Wo haste den Rest gelassen?


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2010)

Wir haben uns irgendwo kurz vor Caan (?) getrennt. Zurück nach Sayn und von dort nach Montabaur wäre zu einem Nightride geworden 

Hoffe die anderen 6 sind gut angekommen.


----------



## carboni1 (28. April 2010)

Ich habe es heute leider nicht mehr geschafft! Samstag werde ich bestimmt wieder fahren.
3000..............


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute leider nicht mehr geschafft! Samstag werde ich bestimmt wieder fahren.



Wir haben es bemerkt  
Die Meute aus Sayn hatte auch Verspätung. Sind erst um 10 vor sechs in Grenzau los.


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2010)

...dann sind die gloraychen Sieben aber noch ein schönes 35 km Toürchen mit 700 hm gefahren....


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2010)

*Samstag um Ayn in Sayn *


----------



## carboni1 (29. April 2010)

Super Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. April 2010)

Habe heute eine mini Runde mit 30km mit einem 25er Schnitt. Braubach-Valla-Höhr-Alsbach(Scheiss Abgase)verstehe die Asphaltlutscher nicht!


----------



## T-Brex (29. April 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## T-Brex (30. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir alle Helden!
> 
> 
> Aber der eigenliche Held ist......
> ...




Superspitzenklasse.....Olli for President


----------



## Dicker Bambini (30. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir alle Helden!
> 
> 
> Aber der eigenliche Held ist......
> ...


 
I'm platt...

@Tosche
so schlimm is nich


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2010)

..und der Rest, der heute nicht weis wohin.....



*um Ayn in Sayn sayn *


----------



## Ralph_G (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

vor 2 Wochen hatte ich das Glück dank kstaudt einmal mittwochs mit Euch zu radeln. Es war eine super Tour und noch einmal danke an Victor für das fast-way-home Ticket. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir dann bei einem Haustürgeschäft auch direkt ein Torque andrehen lassen. Der Hobel ist echt gut, nur das Sprungverhalten ist doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.... 

Liege nun seit Sonntag mit einer Tibiafraktur im Krankenhaus. Der Arzt meinte, sähe ja prima aus und hat auch direkt sein OP-Team zusammen gerufen und mir das Ding wieder mit 2 Platten und 9 Schrauben zusammen geflickt. Werde leider daher die kommenden Monate ausfallen und wünsche Euch allen aber viel Spaß bei den weiteren Touren. UND... PASST AUF EURE KNOCHEN AUF!!!!

Bis Bald und Gruß
Ralph 

...das ist übrigens meiner erster Testbeitrag, also bitte nicht wundern. Es hat Etwas gedauert bis ich hier mit IP&Co ausgestattet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Mai 2010)

Ralph_G schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> vor 2 Wochen hatte ich das Glück dank kstaudt einmal mittwochs mit Euch zu radeln. Es war eine super Tour und noch einmal danke an Victor für das fast-way-home Ticket. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir dann bei einem Haustürgeschäft auch direkt ein Torque andrehen lassen. Der Hobel ist echt gut, nur das Sprungverhalten ist doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig....
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
ich hatte es schon gehört was passiert ist. Ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung und drücke Dir die Daumen dass Du bald wieder biken kannst.
Ist das mit dem neuen Bike passiert? Was ist jetzt mit der TrasAlp?

Viele Grüße
JENS


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> moin 3017
> 
> ich weisss , wo ich um ayn bin!
> 
> Was geht? Wähle noch, HT oder FS?



Angesichts dessen, daß heute wohl der Wald stark frequentiert sayn wird, lieber den FS-Sessel....und gemach cruisen....sonst gibts noch rayberayen mit den Renntieren


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2010)

Ralph_G schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> vor 2 Wochen hatte ich das Glück dank kstaudt einmal mittwochs mit Euch zu radeln. Es war eine super Tour und noch einmal danke an Victor für das fast-way-home Ticket. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir dann bei einem Haustürgeschäft auch direkt ein Torque andrehen lassen. Der Hobel ist echt gut, nur das Sprungverhalten ist doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig....
> 
> ...



Von mir auch Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung 

........ist das mit dem Knie beim "Sprung" oder beim "Absprung" aus den Klickies passiert ??..


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und der Rest, der heute nicht weis wohin.....
> 
> 
> 
> *um Ayn in Sayn sayn *


 Nach 5 Trainingstagen am Stück ist heute und morgen erst mal Ruhe angesagt,bzw Spätdienst und morgen 12 Std Tag.
Nächste Woche mittwoch komme ich vielleicht mit weiblicher Begleitung im Schlepptau vorbei,werde mich dann nicht vorher 2,5 Std müde fahren.
Am 8.Mai nehme ich am Eifel-Mosel-Cup teil,das Rennen findet in der Nähe von Zell an der Mosel statt, Start 16.00 Uhr.Wer Interesse hat mit zu fahren,den nehme ich mit.
Viel Spass heute,bis nächste Woche,
Judo-Uwe


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht mal die Ecke Isenburg Kleinmaischeid usw. wenn möglich nicht wieder am Kletterwald hoch.


----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal die Ecke Isenburg Kleinmaischeid usw. wenn möglich nicht wieder am Kletterwald hoch.




Wie wäre es mit der Dray Burgen Tour ?

Ca. 50 km knapp 1000 hm, da ist auch Isenburg und das "Freibad" von Little-Big-Määschd dabei........aber auch der Anstieg am Kletterwald.......


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

aber auch der Anstieg am Kletterwald.......


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

Habe zur Zeit leider kein GPS sonst hätte da was. Mallendarer-Bachtal-Schmittenhöhe-Rosenfarm-Bad Ems-Paracelsius-Denzerheide-Neuhäusel-Sayn.


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

So wir sind auch wieder zurück, die anderen sind noch beschäftigt!!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

Neue Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (1. Mai 2010)

Dray-Burgen-Tour-Layght....mit Sexy-Ladies...

Ideal für Rookies....35 km 800 hm.

Danach noch legga Wayzen nach dem Kinderkarussell....

...und die "NeuGemse" Markus....ist gerne wieder gesehen !!....

Da geht doch bestimmt demnächst eine Rookie-Tour mit J-Mano, Markus, Eike...und und und .....das läuft..!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

Hier was für unseren Wiegemeister:Rocket Ron laut Schwalbe 650gr. nach gewogen 698gr.


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

hab mir den Tubeless geholt in 2.25. Was wiegt Dein Dt LRS ?


----------



## carboni1 (1. Mai 2010)

Du hast vermutlich nur das Vorderrad Fotografiert weil der Rest vom Bike noch Geheim ist!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Morgen erster


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Haste wohl recht! Der neue Hinterreifen verliert schon Luft über Nacht


----------



## Ralph_G (2. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Na das fängt ja gut an, nicht das ich dann noch schuld bin..
> 
> Beim Biken passiert?
> Musste gerade noch googlen was nen Tibia ist...
> ...



Moin Müsli,

danke Dir für die Besserungswünsche. keine Sorge, meine Anwälte werden dich nicht verklagen. 

Offenbar waren die Axialkräfte (....) für mein Knie nach der Landung mit dem Torque zu hoch... 






In den kommenden Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich viel Zeit haben und melde mich noch einmal mit ein paar Traube-Vorschlägen.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre die Tubeless GRUNDSÄTZLICH OHNE MILCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Und für die Sicherheit gibt es hier die:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (2. Mai 2010)

Moin, moin,

Tubless verlieren immer mehr Luft als Schlauchreifen. Meines Wissens ist bis zu einem Bar in 24 h Luftverlust normal. Fahre auf dem Cheetah seit 6 Jahren Tubless und habe noch nie Milch verwendet. Muss allerdings 1 - 2 mal in der Woche pumpen.
Bin Gestern mit vier von der Mertens Combo  den RTF in Ochtendung gefahren. 160 km und 1800 hm. Schöne Veranstaltung mit guter Verpflegung. @Müsli - habe wieder zwei schöne Täler (Mosel - Hundsrück) gefahren. Sollten wir bei Gelegenheit mal nach fahren. Bin Gestern innerhalb von ein paar Wochen das dritte Mal das Schrumpftal gefahren (zwei mal ruf und ein mal runner). Ist immer schön zu fahren.
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Warum willste mit mir das 2. Race-Team bilden und schauen wer schneller ist?


----------



## Cacid (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander! 

Bin der Eike aus Kettig

An dieser Stelle wollte ich mich für die nette Tour letzten Mittwoch bedanken, vor allem fürs ständige Warten auf meinereiner . Ich hoffe euch den Schnitt nicht zu sehr gedrückt zu haben.

Am nächsten Morgen fühlte ich mich noch erstaunlich frisch, das hat sich allerdings zum Abend hin geändert. 



T-Brex schrieb:


> Dray-Burgen-Tour-Layght....mit Sexy-Ladies...
> 
> Ideal für Rookies....35 km 800 hm.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich seit Donnerstag wieder nur auf meinem Hintern gehockt und die Maus geschubst hab, brenne ich auf schon auf weitere Trainingsfahrten. Ich wär gern bei ner kleinen Trainigsrunde auf meinem !momentanen! Niveau dabei, möcht die anderen ja nicht ständig ausbremsen

Noch ne Woche den PC bedienen, dann wird ordentlich trainiert, dann klappts auch mit den Gemsen 

Allen noch ne schöne Sonntagstour, bis demnächst

Grüße


----------



## CF-Rafi (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
bin aus dem fernen Osten zurück.
Da ich noch bis Freitag Urlaub habe ,werde ich am Mi die Feierabendrunde
in Sayn fahren.
Nach 9 Tagen Abstinenz freue ich mich schon auf morgen,egal ob's regnet oder schneit.

@ Hangi:  hast Email


----------



## maik_87 (2. Mai 2010)

Der T-Brex ist heute mit der Bimmelbahn durch das Brexbachtal gefahren.... Der sollte sich schämen...!! :-D


----------



## carboni1 (2. Mai 2010)

Wo haste ihn den gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Mai 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Der T-Brex ist heute mit der Bimmelbahn durch das Brexbachtal gefahren.... Der sollte sich schämen...!! :-D



...nein ist er nicht .....der Grenzauer Bahnhof ist genaugesagt im Masselbachtal gelegen, und da habe ich mit der Family das Aysenroß angeschaut...das mit dem Dampf auf der Kette........hast Du schon wieder Fayerabend


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Mai 2010)

naabend,
so wie ich tosche kenne,hat er bestimmt die Bimmelbahn mit saynem Radl durchs BrexTal gezogen

so langsam wirds ernst Ladies.
In 3 Wochen ist schon alles wieder vorbei.


----------



## kstaudt (3. Mai 2010)

Ralph_G schrieb:


> Moin Müsli,
> 
> danke Dir für die Besserungswünsche. keine Sorge, meine Anwälte werden dich nicht verklagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf

Das sieht ja übel aus,  komme die Woche mal auf ein Bier vorbei,
du bist ja eh daheim 

Dein Nachbar


----------



## T-Brex (3. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch wieder Feierabendrunde ab 
*
1700 h am Schloß Sayn sayn
 
*30 km 600 hm


----------



## Ralph_G (3. Mai 2010)

kstaudt schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf
> 
> Das sieht ja übel aus, komme die Woche mal auf ein Bier vorbei,
> du bist ja eh daheim
> ...


 
Hi, 

bestens, ich werde morgen aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und das Bier schon mal kalt stellen.  Du kannst gerne auch P. mitbringen!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Ralph_G (3. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wenns dadurch schneller heilt gibts jeden Tag nen 6er Pack


 
ich werde es probieren und von den Erfahrungen berichten. Sch...egal wenn ich dadurch wieder schneller aufs bike komme, kauf ich mir auch gerne eine Lenkertasche in der ich dann meine Bierwampe während des bikens ablegen kann. 

war übrigens heute passiv bewegt schon bei 90°. Leider darf ich aber nur 10 Kg belasten die nächsten 9 Wochen...


----------



## Ralph_G (3. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die Tasche kannst du ja dann von der Digitalwaage nehmen da du ja andauernd nachwiegen musst obs auch 10kg sind die du dem Kie zumutest gibt es das Ding bestimmt kostenlos von der Krankenkasse.
> Hat sich schon mal einer Gedanken gemacht eine Belastungsskala in ein Gipsbayn einzubauen?
> Gibts darüber schon ein Patent?


 
Ja, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. einen drucksensor auf die Ferse getackert und wenn du dein Sollgewicht überschreitest fängts wild an zu piepen. da fallen mir auf anhieb auch andere anwendungsfälle ein....


----------



## carboni1 (3. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naabend,
> so wie ich tosche kenne,hat er bestimmt die Bimmelbahn mit saynem Radl durchs BrexTal gezogen
> 
> so langsam wirds ernst Ladies.
> In 3 Wochen ist schon alles wieder vorbei.


 
Denke das am Donnerstag fast alle Ladies da sind!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Mai 2010)

hallo Gemsen,

möchte nochmal auf unsere Veranstaltung " Deutschland bewegt sich " hinweisen. Infos auf www.mtb-rengsdorf.de. Wir werden am Himmerfahrstag die 50 km Laufstrecke mit dem Bike fahren. Treffen ist um 7,15 Uhr im Freibad in Rengsdorf. Bei Interesse bitte kurz anmelden. Samstags werden 2 Strecken der Wander- und Laufveranstaltung ausgeschildert bleiben zum freien Fahren. Bei Interesse wird auch ein Guido eine Gruppe führen.
Fahrtechnikkurs ist ein reiner Anfängerlehrgang, also nix für echte Gemsen. Hoffe wir sehen uns...


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Focusine (4. Mai 2010)

Huhuuu,

wollte mich ma melden und Bescheid geben, dass es uns noch gibt. Sind zur Zeit im Teutoburger Wald und umkraysen den ollen Hermann. Herrliche Wege und imma nur rauf und runter.... 
Bis bald mal wieder

Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Mai 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Huhuuu,
> 
> wollte mich ma melden und Bescheid geben, dass es uns noch gibt. Sind zur Zeit im Teutoburger Wald und umkraysen den ollen Hermann. Herrliche Wege und imma nur rauf und runter....
> Bis bald mal wieder
> ...



Hi Focusine,
seid ihr eigentlich beim Schinderhannes am Start bzw. Rhens?

Viele Grüße
J.


----------



## Focusine (4. Mai 2010)

Hi Jaymano,

ja, wir sind dabay- bay Bayden ...Du auch???


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Mai 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hi Jaymano,
> 
> ja, wir sind dabay- bay Bayden ...Du auch???



Ja ich traue mich 
Mal sehen - ich kämpfe um den Vorletzten Platz bei der Kurzstrecke


----------



## Focusine (5. Mai 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ja ich traue mich
> Mal sehen - ich kämpfe um den Vorletzten Platz bei der Kurzstrecke



Nee, nee, vergiss das mal. Den vorletzten hab ich doch schon für mich reserviert....  
Da können wir zwei  ja super am Ende der Meute rumhecheln. Nachteil ist allerdings, dass an den Stops nix mehr übrig ist... Mußt genug eigene Verpflegung mitnehmen... 
So, heute werde ich noch mal zum "Hermann" radeln...
LG
Jutta


----------



## xmichelx (5. Mai 2010)

Wir wäre es mit einem

KETTENSTREBEN-SCHUTZ

mit GrexbachGemsen-Schriftzug?

Schau mal hier : http://www.zwosix.de/galerie.html
http://www.zwosix.de/galerie.html


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. Mai 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mit einem
> 
> KETTENSTREBEN-SCHUTZ
> 
> ...


 Sehen gut aus, würde mich bei einer Sammelbestellung beteiligen


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2010)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz, die hatte Lutz auch schon........werden wir mal angehen....genau wie Basecaps ! und ggf. Schlüsselbänder !....aber zunächst sind erst mal die Klamotten dran..

Heute 9 Gemsen, davon eine Gemsin.......und die war auch ohne Abschleppseil flott bergauf unterwegs...

25 km, 600 hm. Sayn - Oskarhöhe- Stromberg-KragtAllee-Siedlung-Isenburg-Rheinhöhenweg-Schnepfenteich-Hasenpfad-Zoo-Sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (5. Mai 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Hi Jaymano,
> 
> ja, wir sind dabay- bay Bayden ...Du auch???




In Rhens seid ihr aber noch nicht angemeldet.

in meiner Fußnote ist ein Link auf die Anmeldung in Rhens..


----------



## eifeljeti (5. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @BlackSepp Guter Kurs aber leider hat mir jemand einen LRS am Wochenende verkauft.
> 
> @xmichelx nette Idee können wir morgen besprechen.
> 
> ...




Also ich bin morgen da!  Sind wir schon mal zwei!

Gruß
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich für das Eifel-Mosel-Cup 2010 in Altlay angemeldet.
Es wird für mich eine Premiere in dem Rennzirkus.
Jemand müsste aber für mich den Haftungsausschluss ausdrucken,
da mein Drucker defekt ist.
Einzelheiten morgen bei der Besprechung.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Reicht das nicht aus vor Ort diesen Wisch zu unterschreiben. Ich hab gar keinen Drucker.




Dann müssen wir auf den Drucker von dem Hangi ausweichen,
oder ich drucke es für uns am Freitag auf der Arbeit.

Auf der Website steht:
*Ihr müsst das Dokument ausdrucken, unterzeichnen und bei der  Anmeldung vor Ort abgeben! Nehmt es im Idealfall schon mit!*


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PS: Nachmeldung vor Ort 5 damit bestrafen sie sich mal wieder selbst!
> Da fährt ja kaum einer mit in Sen2 daswird ja was



ich werde morgen das Geld überweisen und den Ausdruck am Sa mitnehmen.
Das wird trotzdem am Sa eine Massenfahrt sein


----------



## ww-ck (7. Mai 2010)

Moin, moin,

ist jemand Morgen um eins zur Schlammschlacht in Sayn?
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (7. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Jo, isch!
> 
> Aber nur wenns nicht kübelt. Was meinst du, was morgen dann das Essen schmeckt!!
> 
> mb


Jau, wird dann das ganz große Besteck.

Kachelmann sagt Wetter wird gut. Aber ob der im Moment die besten Aus- und Einsichten ins Wetter hat?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Müsli das machst du doch mit Absicht oder
> 
> 
> Ständernews!!!
> ...


 Hey Hangschieber ich nehme auch noch einen Ständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> ist jemand Morgen um eins zur Schlammschlacht in Sayn?
> Gruß Christian



..Hallo Monsieur,

falls Du es noch nicht weißt:  

Samstags um ayn tut de Sonne imma schayn !!

und das Bisschen Wasser was da gestern und heute runter kam, hat der durstige Boden weggesaugt wie nix....dat gibt morgen wieder Staublunge

Bitte recht zahlraych 

*Samstag um ayn in Sayn*


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

@ Hanghahn:

ich habe schon aynen Ständer...nehme aber gerne noch aynen für mayne Frau


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Mai 2010)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo Gemsen,
> 
> möchte nochmal auf unsere Veranstaltung " Deutschland bewegt sich " hinweisen. Infos auf www.mtb-rengsdorf.de. Wir werden am Himmerfahrstag die 50 km Laufstrecke mit dem Bike fahren. Treffen ist um 7,15 Uhr im Freibad in Rengsdorf. Bei Interesse bitte kurz anmelden. Samstags werden 2 Strecken der Wander- und Laufveranstaltung ausgeschildert bleiben zum freien Fahren. Bei Interesse wird auch ein Guido eine Gruppe führen.
> Fahrtechnikkurs ist ein reiner Anfängerlehrgang, also nix für echte Gemsen. Hoffe wir sehen uns...
> ...


 Hallo Klaus, ich werde die Strecke auch donnerstagmorgens abfahren ,
fahre etwas später los vielleicht sehen wir uns wenn ich auf euch auffahre.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Hellfire361 (7. Mai 2010)

bin morgen um 1300 h in Sayn


----------



## Focusine (7. Mai 2010)

Juchuuu,
hier im Teutoburger Wald regnets wie die Sau!!! Morgen fahren wir hier - falls es da nicht allzu sehr kübelt - ein MTB-Event mit. Bin mal gespannt....

@Hangi: Haste aynen Ständer für mich auch?? Also - ich mayn so nen Fahrrad-Ständer, gell??

Grüssle 
Jutta


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

Unseren Rennfahreren in Altlay morgen viel Glück 

..und der Rest dann bitte pünktlich 


*um ayn in Sayn sayn*


----------



## ww-ck (7. Mai 2010)

müsste morgen um 18.00 Uhr zurück in den Highlands sein, heißt 17.30 back in Sayn. Klappt dat?


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

.....das wird dann passend gemacht !....oder du stellst das Auto in Höhr-Grenzhausen oder Alsbach ab, kommst mit dem Rad runter und steigst bei der Tour entsprechend aus und bist schnell beim Auto und zuhause....


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

....oder du reist mit dem Bike an und führst und durch den Wald nach Marienrachdorf, dann biste noch früher zuhause !...zurück finden wir dann schon...


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

...oder wir machen eine Brexbachtal Singletrail Massaker Tour...wenig Kilometer...viele Höhenmeter und jede Menge Trails und Abfahrten......dann biste immer wieder schnell am Auto und bist 100 % pünktlich zuhause.........unsere Rennfahrer sind ja sowieso in Altlay...dann würde sich das auch anbieten....einfach jeden Trail mitnehmen....hätte ich Lust drauf...Galama-Tempo bergauf...laufenlassen bergab......bring mayn AM mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

BobBahn...Römerturm....Kaiserstuhl....Großbachtal...Spitzje....Saynstayg....


----------



## ww-ck (7. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...oder wir machen eine Brexbachtal Singletrail Massaker Tour...wenig Kilometer...viele Höhenmeter und jede Menge Trails und Abfahrten......dann biste immer wieder schnell am Auto und bist 100 % pünktlich zuhause.........unsere Rennfahrer sind ja sowieso in Altlay...dann würde sich das auch anbieten....einfach jeden Trail mitnehmen....hätte ich Lust drauf...Galama-Tempo bergauf...laufenlassen bergab......bring mayn AM mit...


dat taucht. Kann leider nicht mit dem Rad anreisen. Morgens Arbeitseinsatz an der Grundschule. Daher direkt mit dem Auto nach Sayn. Bringe dann auch meinen Geparden mit.


----------



## carboni1 (7. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> BobBahn...Römerturm....Kaiserstuhl....Großbachtal...Spitzje....Saynstayg....


 
Wenn der Kaiserstuhl morgen dabei ist, kann ich zum ersten mal meinen neuen Protektoren testen!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

...wenn wir dabei sind...brauchste die nicht...


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

...es say denn, der Sprung-Monkey.....Markus.....ist mit sayner Federwegs-Maschine dabbay und nimmt dich ins Schlepptau..


----------



## carboni1 (7. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Trail kannste nicht springen, es sind die Spitzkehren, die sind so Spitz da komm ich nicht rum!


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

...der Sprung-Monkey...Markus....kann auch sehr gut die Spitzkehren........der fährt den Kaiserstuhl an einem guten Tag "mit ohne Bodenkontakt".....!!!!


----------



## ww-ck (8. Mai 2010)

Wartet nicht auf mich, ich schaff es nicht!


----------



## Sunny77 (8. Mai 2010)

wo genau trefft ihr euch heute ... schloss / sayn, ja soviel habe ich schon mit.Wenn cih bendorf rein komme von Isenbrug, dann links und dann ... ? Vielleicht schaff ich es gleich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> wo genau trefft ihr euch heute ... schloss / sayn, ja soviel habe ich schon mit.Wenn cih bendorf rein komme von Isenbrug, dann links und dann ... ? Vielleicht schaff ich es gleich noch



Einfach auf dem Parkplatz vom Schmetterlingsgarten parken, durch den Park aufs Schloß zufahren....dann sind wir nicht zu übersehen....

...oder....

Hunsdorf-Faulbach-Alsbach-Nauort-Stromberg-Sayn(direkt am Schloß !!)


----------



## xmichelx (8. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Einfach auf dem Parkplatz vom Schmetterlingsgarten parken, durch den Park aufs Schloß zufahren....dann sind wir nicht zu übersehen....
> 
> ...oder....
> 
> Hunsdorf-Faulbach-Alsbach-Nauort-Stromberg-Sayn(direkt am Schloß !!)



Bin unterwegs nach Sayn. Bis gleich


----------



## Sunny77 (8. Mai 2010)

ich fahre gleich erst los, BITTE paar minuten warten. spätestens 13:15 uhr bin cih da, musste noch einkaufen gehen


----------



## xmichelx (8. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> ich fahre gleich erst los, BITTE paar minuten warten. spätestens 13:15 uhr bin cih da, musste noch einkaufen gehen



Ok


----------



## Focusine (8. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo habe an dich gedacht ist auch schön stayf.
> Das Ding kippt net so schnell um ist ein richtig standhafter Ständer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Wartet nicht auf mich, ich schaff es nicht!


 
ENTSCHULDIGUNG ... das ich euch den ww-ck heute geklaut habe!!! Aber der hat so schön an der Treppe für die Kids gebaut, da konnt ich ihn nicht einfach so ziehen lassen.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständis

@ww-ck
Treppe super Arbeitstag war doch ein voller Erfolg, oder? Danke das Du auf die schöne Runde mit den Jungs verzichtet hast

@Tosche
Wenn ihr demnächst nochmal ne langsame nicht zu traillastige Anfänger-Tour plant würd ich mich gern nochmal in mein Trikot zwengen... Brauche aber mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn...

Gruß an all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (8. Mai 2010)

Geile Sache das, ich werde jetzt öfters dabei sein.

Wer war das mit dem iPhone und dem Installer? Hab mal Fragen :-/


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Das war Maik!


----------



## xmichelx (8. Mai 2010)

Servus, die Kabelbinder haben gehalten. Ich finde Schrauben am Biken werden völlig überbewertet. 

Canyon-Werkstatt hatte schon zu und die Verkäufer im Showroom keinen Plan bzw. keine Lust. 
Muss nächste Woche noch mal hin.


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2010)

...boahh....37 km und über 1200 hm...Platt wie Karl...

7 glorayche Gemsen am Start....die Panne von Michel hat dann leider nach 4 Trails schon die Truppe reduziert....

Sayn-Nippes-Oskarhöhe-Brex-Saynsteig-Burgberg-Nippes-Kletterwald-Holzfällerweg-Wilhelmshöhe-Römerturm-Brex-Grenzau-Moosberg-Grenzau-Burg-Kaiserstuhl-Brex-Sträßje-Großbachtal-Sayn-Gayl


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Geile Sache das, ich werde jetzt öfters dabei sein.
> 
> Wer war das mit dem iPhone und dem Installer? Hab mal Fragen :-/




Sunny77 Du bist jederzayt wieder willkommenHat prima gepaßt


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Mai 2010)

Bin schon zurück,muss aber noch duschen und essen.
Also in etwa 1 Stunde eine kleine Zusammenfassung


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Mai 2010)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Mai 2010)

Das harte Wintertraining mit Tosche trägt erste Früchte, erster Podiumsplatz für BrexbachGemse Judo-Uwe. Platz 2 hinter Vize-Europmeister(Amateur) Carlo Langenfeld,Gesamtplatz 24.
Siegerehrung leider ohne Pressedienst.
Rafael hatte einen guten Einstand,er hat jetzt Blut geleckt.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kennste doch bestimmt.
> 
> Frauenwille
> 
> Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand anders ein paar Fotos gemacht.


 Ja die sind auf der Home-Page zu sehen


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn Lutz noch die Lücke in der Mannschaft schließt können wir auch vorne mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (8. Mai 2010)

wie heißt den MAIK im forum?

@Maik: oder meld dich mal bitte auf: [email protected]


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Mai 2010)

Sooo , da bin ich wieder.Es hat auf jedem Fall Spass gemacht.
Auch wenn die Strecke fast komplett im Matsch verlief(Singletrail inklusive).
  Da habe ich mir das richtige Rennen ausgesucht , um meine Jungfräuligkeit zu verlieren.
  Ich bin auf dem 69 Platz in der Gesamtwertung gelandet,da die mir eine Runde geklaut haben.Aber ich komme wieder.
  Die Ergebnisse sind online.
@Hangi  tolle Bilder und kann lache sogar beim Fahren


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> wie heißt den MAIK im forum?
> 
> @Maik: oder meld dich mal bitte auf: [email protected]


 
Maik87


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Hut ab Uwedesto schlechter die Strecke, desto besser kannst Du deine Qualitäten zeigen


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jo, da sind noch einige schöne mehr dabei klick mal hier:http://picasaweb.google.de/105174125558354409234/EMCAltlay#  da gibts noch mehr als in der Mail.
> 
> Und ein Filmchen kommt auch noch mal sehen was diesmal draus zu machen ist. Habe knappe 30min zur Verfügung
> 
> Ein paar sind noch in meiner Fotogalerie



Hab mich durchgeklickt.Du könntest mir die besten in hohe Auflösung auf eine CD brennen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (8. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Uwe und Rafi. So kann es weitergehen.Ich hoffe ich kann nächste Woche wieder angreifen. Am Herthasee wird mal richtig Gas gegeben. Es gibt nur ein Gas, Vollgas!


 Mein Motto: Wie im Porno,Vollgas Sofort!


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Nee nee auch beim Porno gibts nen Vorspiel

Die Samstags Tour hätte Dir heute gefallen,Trails Trails!


----------



## T-Brex (8. Mai 2010)

...bitte die Links unter BrexbachGemsen einstellen und an Webmaster Jaymano schicken, zur Verlinkung auf die HP....


----------



## carboni1 (8. Mai 2010)

Bin tierisch auf das Video gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> @Tosche
> Wenn ihr demnächst nochmal ne langsame nicht zu traillastige Anfänger-Tour plant würd ich mich gern nochmal in mein Trikot zwengen... Brauche aber mehr oder weniger Waldautobahn...
> 
> Gruß an all



Hi Olli,

sag halt Bescheid wann Du soweit bist ! Dann machen wir an dem Samstag eine Olli-Revival-Tour und fäddisch


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer HG 53 und ner HG 93 Kette?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja is klar, was noch?


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2010)

Frag mal den Dr. Shiwago....nee....Dr. Shimano...

HG 53 = Deore

HG 93 = XT


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Frag mal den Dr. Shiwago....nee....Dr. Shimano...
> 
> HG 53 = Deore
> 
> HG 93 = XT


 
Deore & XT weiss ich aber was noch ausser 5  ?


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Was ich wissen will, ist ob es beim Material oder beim schalten und beim Abrieb unterschiede gibt?


----------



## ww-ck (9. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Was ich wissen will, ist ob es beim Material oder beim schalten und beim Abrieb unterschiede gibt?


probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer HG 53 und ner HG 93 Kette?



Die untescheiden sich im Material (die XT besteht aus einem härterem Stahl)und die HG 93 ist im gegensatz zu der HG 53 verzinkt.
Das war's


----------



## ww-ck (9. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Die untescheiden sich im Material (die XT besteht aus einem härterem Stahl)und die HG 93 ist im gegensatz zu der HG 53 verzinkt.
> Das war's


Dann kann Carboni1 heute Nacht ja beruhigt schlafen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Dann kann Carboni1 heute Nacht ja beruhigt schlafen.



Würde ich nicht sagen. Über die Nacht wird die billigere Kette automatisch länger


----------



## ww-ck (9. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Über die Nacht wird die billigere Kette automatisch länger


stimmt. Bei den steigenden Rohstoffpreisen kann das Material auch schlechter werden. Also schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

tach,
mit der längeren Kette kann man aber schneller fahren


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

also, wenn ich Asphalt fahre dann mach ich immer 15 Kettenschlösser zusätzlich rein.
Bei Waldtouren mach ich sie wieder raus


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach,
> mit der längeren Kette kann man aber schneller fahren



nicht nur schneller.Auch länger und man muss nicht so viel tretten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

Geheimtipp:
 beim 11er Ritzel hab ich 3 Zähne abgeschliffen.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

au ja,das war wirklich genial.


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nur das man die XT Kette verschieden montieren kann.
einmal für schnelles und flaches Terrain und einmal für schroffes Gelände.
Da sind auf dem mittlersten Kettenglied Markierungen.
Tour für schnell 
und 
AlpenX für Gelände


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

bei den Gemsen war mal ein Inschenör mitgefahren,der hat seine Kette und Kassette in der Salatschleuder gereinigt


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Der Auslöser war, das eine Gemse mir gesagt hat, das eine BILLIGE KETTE(Deore) das teure Ritzel(XT) auf dauer unnötig kaputt macht weil die Materialunterschiede zu gross sind!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

und was für ne Kette willste bei nem CarboniRahmen montieren?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Vermutlich, weils nur ein Alu Rad ist ne XT Kette! Weil da jetzt auch eine XT Kassette drauf kommt.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2010)

....mal nebenbay bemerkt....

...der BBG Pressedienst macht Spitzenarbayt...

Vielen Dank den Machern


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Man könnte sich am Donnerstag vielleicht auch um ayns in sayn treffen und bis ca.16-17 Uhr in den Wald düsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich am Donnerstag vielleicht auch um ayns in sayn treffen und bis ca.16-17 Uhr in den Wald düsen?



...können könnte man....ich kann dann layder nicht...

aber dafür :


*Mittwoch    1700 h 

und 

Samstag   um ayn in Sayn*


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

PrinzEisenherz schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja Probleme  ?
> Oder anders herum man kann sie sich auch selber machen!
> 
> Bei eurem d..... geschriebsel ist die wirklich tolle Arbeit vom Pressedienst vollkommen unter gegangen.
> ...





Vaddatag ist en schöne CTF in Weibern (Rund um dei Burg Ölbrück)
Du als Prinz solltest da unbedingt auftauchen.Schneewittchen uns Andrea Gassi (Burgfräulayn)sind auch da!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

sayd wann iss Bärlin im Schwarzwald?
Kam garnix in den Nachrichten?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

sind denn auch alle fit für Herthasee?
Die meisten Sorgen mach ich mir um Carboni.
Steht er das auch nervlich durch?


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mir mehr sorgen um das Mertensteam!
Das wurde wohl vor ein paar tagen von einer Gemse mit einem Carbon-HT überholt! Seid ihr nicht Fit oder habt ihr gepennt oder seid ihr doch nicht so Fit wie ihr uns Glauben lassen wollt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

Mist!
Aufgeflogen!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Mai 2010)

Da es mein erstes 24Std.Rennen sein wird, werde Seelische Betreuung mitbringen! Wenns ganz schlimm kommt muss der Ersatzmannn ran!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Mai 2010)

ich auch


----------



## ww-ck (9. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Prinz,Müsli,ww-ck und Co. wie wärs damit?
> Start 7Uhr


lass uns Mittwoch Abend entscheiden. Bin ab Morgen Früh bis Mittwoch in Südfrankreich am worken - so der Flieger fliegt. Asche im anmarsch.
Melde mich am Mittwoch wenn ich zurück bin - hoffentlich.
Gruß Christian


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Mai 2010)

@Hangi:  hast eine PN


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Mai 2010)

Schöne Grüße aus NL - Hatte gestern die Gelegenheit die Giro d'Italia live zu erleben. Man fahren die schnell.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Mai 2010)

Morgen wieder ab *1700 h Feierabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*

ca. 30 km und 600 hm.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (11. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Morgen wieder ab *1700 h Feierabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*
> 
> ca. 30 km und 600 hm.


 Bin dabei, mit Anhang, vorsichtshalber mit Gummi!!
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Alpenking (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Der Alpenking meldet sich mal wieder zu Wort... 

Habe von Rafi direkt mitbekommen wie das Rennen gelaufen ist und der alte Mann war richtig begeistert. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies sein letzter Einsatz dieses Jahr bei so einem Rennen gewesen ist. Der will sich sicher für die fehlende dritte Runde rehabilitieren... :-D

Jetzt erstmal das Neuste von mir:
Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 7.0 *strahl* Durch einem Freund von mir habe ich ganz gute Konditionen im Bike-Discount bekommen und bin vollauf zufrieden. Gestern Abend allerdings, wäre ich fast gestorben... Habe mir eine Klingen gekauft, die man zwischen den Spacern anbringt. Nachdem ich die Schrauben des Vorbaus und der Kralle gelockert habe, kamen mir die Dichtungen des Steuersatzes entgegen und die habe ich ums Verrecken nicht mehr reinbekommen. Die sind soooo dünn und sooooo nutzlos, unglaublich. Habe im Discount heute nochmal anrufen müssen um nach einer Lösung zu fragen. Das Ergebnis hätte ich mir denken können: "Nimm die Dinger einfach raus, die sind eh kacke und werden schnell spröde. Bringen eh nix" Gesagt getan und jetzt habe ich Ruhe. 

Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände, ist sicher ein kleiner Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail-Cannondale mit 7,4cm Federweg Headshok-Mist.

So, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wie ging das Sprichwort nochmal.
> 
> 
> Wie schon angedeutet werden in Rhens (wenn der Wettergott mitspielt) ein paar Gemsinnen (Focusine und 4 U20 Mädels) an den Start gehen.
> Jaymano und der Hangi werden diese dann im Tiefflug vor sich hertrayben und beglayten für Notfallreparaturen bekommt JayJay den 30Liter Rucksack mit mobiler Werkstatt umgeschnallt!



Entnehme ich Deinem Posting, dass Du tatsächlich beim Kampf um Platz 498 mitmischen wolltest ?
30Liter beträgt ja alleine schon mein Wasservorrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>


....links der dritte von hinten....das ist mayner....hab ihn glaych erkannt...sieht am besten aus


----------



## wilde_kerle (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

@Hangschieber
haste noch so nen schönen Ständer über? Ich tät doch einen nehmen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## ww-ck (12. Mai 2010)

versuch mal bei www.gpsies.com. Müsste klappen.
Moin, die Frankreichfraktion meldet sich zurück. Schweinekalt hier. Wäre am liebsten mit dem nächsten Flieger zurück. 
Wegen Weibern lass und am Abend abklären wenn der Müsli auch wieder da ist.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (12. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wayzen! Wassn sonst!
> 
> Am besten Erdinger..
> 
> ...


hallo blackforest man, Wetter gut - guckst du hier:
www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/wetter-bell/17756738,tab=2
aber können wir gerne Morgen entscheiden. Nur sollte früh sein. Müssten bis 10.00 Uhr starten. Können aber auch gerne Rhein oder Mosel fahren.
Gruß vom Mann aus den Highlands


----------



## ww-ck (12. Mai 2010)

Mache mir Heute Nacht noch ein paar Gedanken. Beide Vorschläge haben ihren Reiz. Muss noch ein paar houres Schlaf nachholen. Klären wir Morgen.
Wat ist mit dem 'der die Hänge schiebt', Rafi und die anderen Schmalspurdriver? Noch mehr dabei?


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2010)

tach,

morgen ist CTF in Weibern Programm
Start 0830


----------



## ww-ck (12. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> morgen ist CTF in Weibern Programm
> Start 0830


Nur die Hatten kom innen Gaten. Guts Nächtle und viel Spaß.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Mai 2010)

hab mein Fully  etwas renoviert und sollte vor Herthasee doch wenigstens 1 Probefahrt machen.
Und die soll morgen unter Ausschluß von Presse und Fernsehen stattfinden.


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Wat ist mit dem 'der die Hänge schiebt', Rafi und die anderen Schmalspurdriver? Noch mehr dabei?



Guten Abend,
hab gestern mein RR abgeholt.Top Teil.
Da ich morgen Gäste habe , kann ich nicht fahren
Werde aber am Fr eine kleine Runde drehen und mich ein Bisschen mit dem Neuen vertraut machen.
Am SA oder SO könnten wir eine Mosel_Tour fahren (z.B. Die Erik Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (13. Mai 2010)

Moin, Moin,
Wetter scheint ok. Bewölkt und kalt, aber trocken. Treffpunkt in Isenburg oder Sayn 10.30 oder 11.00 Uhr. Die vorgeschlagene Tour Rcht. Bad Ems wäre gut. Dann schaun wir mal wie wir Lust haben.
Werde Morgen versuchen eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Samstag klappt bei mir nicht. Sonntag dann erst wieder.
Gruß Christian


----------



## T-Brex (13. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> hab gestern mein RR abgeholt.Top Teil.
> 
> Am SA oder SO könnten wir eine Mosel_Tour fahren (z.B. Die Erik Tour)



*Hi Rafi,

wäre schön wenn Du am SA das LadyboyRad in der Garage läßt.
Denn Samstags um ayn sollst Du in Sayn sayn. Und das mit dem MTB!!OK?


*


----------



## ww-ck (13. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> hab gestern mein RR abgeholt.Top Teil.
> Da ich morgen Gäste habe , kann ich nicht fahren
> Werde aber am Fr eine kleine Runde drehen und mich ein Bisschen mit dem Neuen vertraut machen.
> Am SA oder SO könnten wir eine Mosel_Tour fahren (z.B. Die Erik Tour)


Müssten dann  aber eine Alternative zum Schrumpftal finden. Ist am Sonntag 'Happy Schrumpftal', dürfte aber auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2010)

tach auch,
also,die CTF Langstrecke war problemlos mit NN hinten und RaRa vorne zu fahren.
Der Anfang war echt arg kalt,aber nur bis zum 1. Anstieg.
Schlimmer wie der Matsch war meiner Meinung nach dieser klebriger EifelMist ,der die Räder am rollen hindert.
Kam alles dem Schinderhannes von 2009 nahe.
50km  1050 hm genau wie 10 Runden Herthasee


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Mai 2010)

wie?
Hinweg 120km  Rückweg 140km?


----------



## T-Brex (14. Mai 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG WICHTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



morgen Samstag 15.Mai *nicht* um ayn in Sayn,

sondern entweder um *1215 h in Sayn am Schloß*,(Radanreise nach Rengsdorf)oder um *1400 h Nähe Tennisplätze Rengsdorf*(Waldfestplatz)(Autoanreise)

Ab 1400 h werden wir mit Klaus eine schöne Tour  um Rengsdorf (ca. 35 km und 850 hm) fahren. Inclusive der Rad An- un Abfahrt kommen wir dann auf knapp 60 km und über 1000 hm.

Also bitte recht zahlraych erschaynen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG WICHTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...bis heute Mittag ist die Restfeuchte verdunstet und die Sonne kommt sogar durch. Das ist ein Super Bikewetterchen.

Bis später....1215 h am Schloß oder 1400 h in Rengsdorf


----------



## Klaus Goerg (15. Mai 2010)

Moin Gemsen,

bereite grad die letzten Dinge für heut vor. Gleich kommt unser Techniktrainer, mal schaun was da heute so geht. Jede Menge Anfragen für solch einen Fahrkurs. Für die Leut die auf die Strecken gehen zur Info, wir haben unterwegs keine Verpflegungspunkte. Könnt euch vor der Abfahrt am Waldfestplatz jedoch mit Getränken und Bananen vorab versorgen. Habe reichlich eingekauft. 
Streckenführung hat einiges der letzten RWW mit Anhängen im oberen Fockenbachtal. 36km mit gut 1000hm´s. Auch wenn Ihr Teile schon kennt, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Bis später

Klaus


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Bis später....1215 h am Schloß oder 1400 h in Rengsdorf



Bin um 14 Uhr in Rengsdorf

@Müsli und WW-CK   und morgen eine RR Runde an der Mosel?
Wir könnten dann nach Cochem fahren (Flachetappe) und auf dem Rückweg evtl. über Hatzenport.
Aber bitte nicht zu früh (ab 12 Uhr)


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Damit es auch in der Nacht hell bleibt.
> Cree LED Campinglampe
> Hoffentlich ist die liebe Post schnell, und das Ding ist bis Freitag geliefert.



Ist das nicht Deine neue DX in dem neuen Design
Bist Du in Rengsdorf dabei?


Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Herthasee :
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005653


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG WICHTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bis glaych


----------



## carboni1 (15. Mai 2010)

Bin um 12.15 Uhr in sayn!


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

Nette kleine Runde mit 4 Gemsen in Rengsdorf bei dem Klaus.

@Carboni : wo haben wir dich verloren?


----------



## carboni1 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte um 17.00 Uhr in Sayn sein!
Tut mir leid das ich euch nich informiert habe! 
16.55 Uhr war ich in Sayn.


----------



## ww-ck (15. Mai 2010)

Fährt Morgen jemand auf schmalen Spuren an der Mosel mit? Auf Etes Spuren. Vorschlag - um 9.30 Uhr ab Valla Bahnhof, 10.00 Uhr ab Canyon. Alternative zum Schrumpftal werden wir schon finden.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (15. Mai 2010)

Fährt Morgen jemand mit auf schmalen Rädern an der Mosel mit? Auf Etes Spuren. Vorschlag - um 9.30 Uhr ab Valla Bahnhof, 10.00 Uhr ab Canyon. Alternative zum Schrumpftal werden wir schon finden.
Gruß Christian

Shit Technik - oder doch zu viel Rotwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

@Müsli und WW_CK:
   wie sieht's aus morgen mit RR?Das Wetter soll Ok sein.
   Sonst würde ich mit meinem Kumpel im Wald fahren.


bin zu spät.......


----------



## T-Brex (15. Mai 2010)

...unser Carboni...da hast du aber den Turbo gezündet...Asphalt ??...sonst hätte ich dich sehen müssen...wir waren noch am Festplatz, bin den Rheinsteig Aubachtal und dann Straße, war um 1720 h in Sayn.


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Fährt Morgen jemand mit auf schmalen Rädern an der Mosel mit? Auf Etes Spuren. Vorschlag - um 9.30 Uhr ab Valla Bahnhof, 10.00 Uhr ab Canyon. Alternative zum Schrumpftal werden wir schon finden.
> Gruß Christian
> 
> Shit Technik - oder doch zu viel Rotwein



10 Uhr ist mir zu früh
Zwischen 12-13 Uhr wäre ich dabei


----------



## carboni1 (15. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...unser Carboni...da hast du aber den Turbo gezündet...Asphalt ??...sonst hätte ich dich sehen müssen...wir waren noch am Festplatz, bin den Rheinsteig Aubachtal und dann Straße, war um 1720 h in Sayn.


 
Ja, ich habe den Turbo gezündet........brauchte ich mal wieder
71 km hatte ich auf'm Tacho und ein 20er Schnitt für fast nur Wald.
Das neu Aysenschwein scheint schnell zu sein!


----------



## ww-ck (15. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ist mir zu früh
> Zwischen 12-13 Uhr wäre ich dabei


Von mir aus auch später. Aber 12.00 Uhr wäre mir zu spät. Müsli, wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## CF-Rafi (15. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch später. Aber 12.00 Uhr wäre mir zu spät. Müsli, wie sieht es bei dir aus?



Ich kann wirklich nicht früher
Nach Cochem und zurück wären es gute 100 km (ohne Hm).
Sonst anderes mal


----------



## ww-ck (15. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich nicht früher
> Nach Cochem und zurück wären es gute 100 km (ohne Hm).
> Sonst anderes mal


Müsli und ich fahren vor und du holst uns ein. Ansonsten holen wir die Tour nach.


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe den Turbo gezündet........brauchte ich mal wieder
> 71 km hatte ich auf'm Tacho und ein 20er Schnitt für fast nur Wald.
> Das neu Aysenschwein scheint schnell zu sein!




Hey Carboni,
habs nicht mitbekommen-----was hast Du für ein neues AYSENSCHWEIN?


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Mai 2010)

tach,
morgen ist doch RTF Sayntal und Autofreies Wiedtal.

Ich habe morgen noch ne kleine ChilloutFahrt nach Neustadt und zurück.
Dann kann Herthasee kommen.Fully klappt auch (heute 100km mit 27er Schnitt).Da will ich nicht meckern.
Wir sehen uns dann am Freitag oder Samstag.Freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (16. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

tach,
da hat sich am Herthasee aber einiges geändert.
Der halbe Wald fehlt

Wetterprognosen sind z.Zt. gut bis sehrgut


----------



## ww-ck (16. Mai 2010)

Schöne Sonnenscheintour mit dem Müsli hingelegt. Valla Central Station - Cochem Cafe und back 120 km, 28,7 er Schnitt (tja Andy - ). Der Müsli ist für Pfingsten richtig fit. Den müsst ihr nach jeder Runde einfangen sonst hört der nicht mehr auf zu fahren.


----------



## eifeljeti (16. Mai 2010)

@ Hangi
War noch ne schöne Runde, zwar anders wie geplant aber immerhin 52km und *1300hm*. 
Ein besonderes "Schmakerl" war vom See aus hoch auf den Krufter Ofen, oben war kurz vorm :kotz: aber meine "Kurze" im Hänger hat kräftig angefeuert.
Für die Woche gilt es jetzt nur noch locker rollen um am Sa. fit zu sein

Bis dahin
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (16. Mai 2010)

Tolle Aktion von Dir Tom! Mit Deinen Bildern kann ich mir die Strecke jetzt gut vorstellen! Danke! Habe heute eine Runde mit Tochter gedreht(Puky-Singlespeed).
Dafüe aber noch die Räder gepflegt! Ready to Race:


----------



## carboni1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ja ich zeige Flagge! Die Gemsen sind schon ein Klasser Haufen
Bei mir wird es am Samstag knapp mit 10.00 Uhr es könnte 11.00Uhr werden! Wäre das noch ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

jep,
da wo letztes Jahr Start/Ziel war wird in diesem Jahr ein Parkplatz sein.
Streckenführung hat sich wohl etwas geändert.
Wie ?
Weiß nichts genaues. Lass ma uns ma überraschen.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

@caraboni
ich würde RoRo hinten drauf machen. Haste an den bergauf Stellen mehr grip.RaRa vorne reicht zum rollen.
Aber deine Team Kollegen werden dir bei der Reifenwahl bestimmt behilflich sein.

Kommt tosche auch am Sa. oder So.?


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> . Foto 75 ganz links vom Rand quer rüber auf Bild 78.



das war doch die Kiddie 12h Strecke.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

Freitag wissen wir mehr.
Ist ja auch früh genug. Und das schöne ist:Für alle die selbe Strecke

Was issn nu mit tosche an Pingsten?

@müsli
nach der Uhr kannste dich nicht richten.  Die geht immer weiter.


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Mai 2010)

kayn Doping!

gn8


----------



## Sunny77 (16. Mai 2010)

So .... bin auch wieder im Lande und musste mich jetzt mal durch die letzten Seiten wieder hier kämpfen. Hab aber den Anfang schon wieder vergessen  Ihr schreibt einfach zu viel ....

War mal kurz über 3 Tage nach Luxemburg gefahren (~250 km, 1000 hm )

wünsche euch kommenden samstag viel spaß bei dem 24h ding^^ bei der nächsten Sayn Tour bin ich wieder bei


----------



## T-Brex (17. Mai 2010)

@Sunny 77      nächste Samstagstour ist erst wieder am 12.06.10
bis dahin sind 3 Rennwochenenden. 
1. Hertha-See   23.05
2. Schinderhannes Emmelshausen   30.05
3. MTB Rhens  06.06.

.....aber durchgängig fahren wir* Mittwochs* die Feierabendrunden immer

*1700 h ab Schloß Sayn. Ca. 30 km und 600 hm.*


----------



## Sunny77 (17. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> @Sunny 77      nächste Samstagstour ist erst wieder am 12.06.10
> bis dahin sind 3 Rennwochenenden.
> 1. Hertha-See   23.05
> 2. Schinderhannes Emmelshausen   30.05
> ...



werde mal mit michel telefonieren und mir erklären lassen, was das alles ist. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja schon dort wieder^^


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da schiebe ich gleich noch einen Termin nach.
> Falls es genehm ist.
> Angedacht 19. Juni Mettbrötchentour oder Elztal mal sehen was das Wetter bis dahin macht???



ohne mich

19. + 20.Juni ist 24h Rennen in Chemnitz  
Ich glaub da sind noch Team startplätze frei.http://mtb-chemnitz.de/


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Mai 2010)

Das wird schwierig.

2.-6. Juni  Transgermany (3 Fahrer)
19.+20. Juni 24h in Chemnitz ( 6 Fahrer)
7. + 8. August  24h Duisburg  (5 Fahrer)
 im Juli ist noch nix wichtiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch mal oben.
> 
> Da klaue ich mir glatt 2 Bildchen von Mitleser Bountain Mike(mit Sepp am Start in Siedelsbrunn???)
> 
> Die gehörn verboten



.....und wir haben wirklich kein Platz mehr frei


----------



## CF-Rafi (17. Mai 2010)

gestern eine Abschluss Tour mit dem RR an der Mosel gefahren (115 Km in 4 Std).
Jetzt heiss es regenerieren d.h. schlafen , essen .....und evtl.2 kleine Touren fahren , damit man nicht einrostet.

@Hangi: tolle Bilder von der Strecke.Sieht nach einem schnellen Rennen aus


----------



## ww-ck (17. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da schiebe ich gleich noch einen Termin nach.
> Falls es genehm ist.
> Angedacht 19. Juni Mettbrötchentour oder Elztal mal sehen was das Wetter bis dahin macht?



19. Juni ist parallel noch das MTB-Event in Rossbach (WW). Anderer Termin wäre besser.
Gruß Christian


----------



## carboni1 (17. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> .....und wir haben wirklich kein Platz mehr frei


 
Bei der Frau würde ich meinen Platz räumen und die Betreuung übernehmen


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. Mai 2010)

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem sonnigen Trainingslager Zeeland ,Holland. SchÃ¶ner Schnappschuss vom einem SchuhgeschÃ¤ft...






mit im Trainigslager Ã¼brigens sie (Miss MTB Martina JanÄÃ­kovÃ¡):


----------



## carboni1 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tom, nimmste 2 Räder mit ?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (19. Mai 2010)

So dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder.

Ich war auch in Holland im Trainingslager, und hatte die Gelegenheit ein Top Bike der Marke Scott zu fahren. (Bilder reiche ich nach)
Ist aber leider nicht viel an Km rumgekommen da der Rest der Family so gar nicht mit dem Rad kann.

Ansonsten ist ja einiges los hier bei euch.
Der Pressedienst ist ja mal der Hammer!
Hut ab und dickes Lob an die Verfasser!

Ich habe eben mal mit Tom gesprochen und mich als Gast am Wochenende angemeldet. Werde euch dann anfeuern kommen.
Wenn ich schon nicht zum Biken Tauge! ;-)

Bis dann am Wochenende.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2010)

....so hat aufgehört zu regnen...pünktlich für 1700 h

also bis gleich am Schloß...bitte warten kann 5 Min. später werden..


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2010)

..na dann viel Glück den "wilden 13 BrexbachGemsen" ...

heute waren wir zu dritt....schöne schnelle 27 Matschkilometer, hat um kurz vor 1700 h aufgehört zu regnen und auch nicht mehr angefangen...also so langsam müßte es sich doch wirklich rumgesprochen haben:

*Samstags um ayn tut die Sonne imma schayn  

und Mittwochs 1700 is auch imma fayn*

Bitte demnächst dran glauben und dabbay sayn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kstaudt (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tosche,

schöne Tour hama gemacht,  Bierchen war auch nicht schecht


Klaus und Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (19. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>




....Super Truppe....wann war das Photo-Shooting ?...ich war layder nicht dabbay.....


----------



## Schicko (19. Mai 2010)

kstaudt schrieb:


> Hallo Tosche,
> 
> schöne Tour hama gemacht,  Bierchen war auch nicht schecht
> 
> ...



Lecker!!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Mischbaeck (20. Mai 2010)

So ich habe es auch nochmal ins Forum geschaft! 

Freue mich schon total auf Samstag und den start des Rennes. Schaffe es leider nicht am Freitag schon mal vorbeizukommen, bin aber Samstag morgen bei Zeit da!

Wünsche uns hier schon mal allen viel Glück, Erfolg und Spaß.

Hoffe es kommen viele zum Anfeuern und zur Unterstützung.

Von meiner seite ist alles soweit Startklar und kann los gehen. Bis auf Licht, aber da wollte mir ja jemand seins leihen.

Hier nochmal der aufruf, wer sein Licht nicht braucht und es mir leihen könnte wäre super. Im Vorraus schon mal Danke!


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Wer noch die Zeit hat am Herthasee das Fahrerlager einzurichten.
> Freitag ab 16Uhr bin ab ca. 15.30Uhr vor Ort.
> Befahren der Strecke möglich.
> Weiteres falls von Nöten per Tel.
> [/FONT]



Hi Tom,
ob ich helfen kann , hängt von der Anreise meines Cousins ab.
Der muss noch am Fr arbeiten ,will aber spätestens bis 15 Uhr bei mir sein.
Ich melde mich noch morgen.Hab schon Wochenende

@Mischbaeck: Kann Dir nur Frontlicht zur Verfügung stellen (kein Rücklicht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (20. Mai 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> So ich habe es auch nochmal ins Forum geschaft!
> 
> Freue mich schon total auf Samstag und den start des Rennes. Schaffe es leider nicht am Freitag schon mal vorbeizukommen, bin aber Samstag morgen bei Zeit da!
> 
> ...



Kannst meine Funzel ham!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der Pressedienst leistet wieder ganze Arbeit!
> 
> Fehlt nur das Exkusivfoto der restlichen Fahrer.
> Wie gut das ihr den Hangi habt.
> ...






DAS HIER IST VERDAMMT COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How did u make the Trikots?

I am back from Trainingslager !!!!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
werde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht schaffen beim aufbauen.
Mein Cousin wird erst gegen 14.30 Uhr von LEV los fahren können.
Sollte er zeitig bei mir sein , fahren wir dann direkt zur See.

@Tom: kannst mich anrufen,wenn Du daheim bist


----------



## CF-Rafi (21. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> soll er doch gleich durchstarten er ist doch schneller in Holzappel als in Koblenz!
> 
> mb



hab gerade mit dem Tom telefoniert.Es werden genug Leute da sein,
dann braucht der Michael sich nicht zu beeilen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> . .   ?



Wollte nur kundtun das die Homepage down ist.
Kurz nach dem Posting lief sie aber wieder. 
Daher hab ich den Text gelöcht.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. Mai 2010)

So bin dann mal wieder Off.,

Tom oder Tosche ich werde erst morgen Abend vor Ort sein.
Wenn euch also noch was fehlen sollte könnt ihr ja anrufen. Dann kann ich ggf. das Ein oder Andere noch mitbringen!
Ansonsten nen guten Start ins Rennen!


----------



## Mischbaeck (21. Mai 2010)

Hi Danke für die vielen angebote mit Licht!

Mir reicht frontlicht rück habe ich selber. Als dann bring mal mit wer was für mich hat. 

Bin gerade es Auto am beladen! Ist schon ganz schön voll und noch nix wichtiges drinn!


----------



## Mischbaeck (21. Mai 2010)

... So Auto ist voll, denke ich habe das wichtigste!


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey da simma wieder.
> Geduscht schön glatt der Truppe angepasst und fertig für Tag X
> 
> Geiles Wetterchen mit tollem Teamcamp direkt neben der Mertenstruppe!
> ...



Hätte man die Möglichkeit bei einem Besuch auch in Euer Teamcamp reinzukommen oder ist das nur mit VIP Ausweis möglich, sprich kann man zwar an der Strecke gucken - aber nicht ins Fahrerlager???
Bitte Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zugang ist überall für jeden kostenlos möglich!!!!!!
> BrexbachGemsen Trikot genügt




das gilt abba nicht für den Heiligen Rasen gleich nebenan.
Das ist ein Hochsicherheitsbereich!​


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> das gilt abba nicht für den Heiligen Rasen gleich nebenan.
> Das ist ein Hochsicherheitsbereich!​





....na ich hoffe die Süper Ändy Märtens Trüppe ist nich zu abgehoben geworden....meine Jungs haben sich schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit dem SüperÄndy gefreut.....ganz legère....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Abgehoben?
> Die haben sogar ein mobiles Fahrerlager mit Rayfen ohne gelbes Nummernschild und extra Wachschutz der das Gelände heute Nacht bewacht!
> 
> Das sagt doch alles oder?




...is dat jetzt gut oder net.....


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2010)

An alle Gemsen:


Morgen Samstag ab 1400 h in Holzhappel/WW Herthasee bis Sonntag 1400h zur Unterstützung unserer 13 Renngemsen *in Teamkleidung an der Strecke erschaynen* und mächtig Unterstützung laysten....

.....die meisten reisen mit Familie und Kindern an ......also.....


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2010)

ich hab da auch noch ein Driggo und ne Weste. Sogar mit eingraviertem Namen.
Die könnten mal was frische Luft vertragen.
Ich bringe mit.


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Mai 2010)

Liebe Race Gemsen!
Ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon an dieser Stelle ein gutes Rennen und drücke Euch die Daumen. Werde mich auch mal Blicken lassen, weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wann.
Unter Fotos auf meiner mtb-news Seite findet ihr ein Bild vom neuen CANYON AL9 welches ich heute abholen konnte....FREU !!!!

JAY


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Liebe Race Gemsen!
> Ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon an dieser Stelle ein gutes Rennen und drücke Euch die Daumen. Werde mich auch mal Blicken lassen, weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wann.
> Unter Fotos auf meiner mtb-news Seite findet ihr ein Bild vom neuen CANYON AL9 welches ich heute abholen konnte....FREU !!!!
> 
> JAY



Bring bitte auch deine "alten Klamotten" mit, Xl paßt den Leuten eher als 3XL.....bitte auch Weste mitbringen..


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Unter Fotos auf meiner mtb-news Seite findet ihr ein Bild vom neuen CANYON AL9 welches ich heute abholen konnte....FREU !!!!
> 
> JAY



sieht ganz gut aus. Was issn das weiße Teil am Oberrohr?

Am Besten gefällt die *Farbe*


----------



## T-Brex (21. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> sieht ganz gut aus. Was issn das weiße Teil am Oberrohr?
> 
> Am Besten gefällt die *Farbe*



...noch ein  Gehaymprojekt...bei extrem hoher Geschwindigkeit, wird der Anpressdruck zur Bodenhaftung erhöht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2010)

..gibt es denn noch einen anderen "Anpressdruck"?

ok,
dann mal bis morjen.


----------



## Schicko (22. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> morje!



morje,hab die gaskartuschen bekommen!


----------



## ww-ck (22. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch euch alles Gute und viel Spaß. Versuche mal vorbeizukommen.
Christian


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2010)

..Wünsche allen RennGemsen einen guten Start..

Ich komme mit "all of the housemartins" gegen 1600 h...zieht Euch warm an......die Brandsätze (Viktor weiß was das heißt) sind scharf !


----------



## T-Brex (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Beim Bike-around-the-clock am Herthasee gehts heiß her.

Die BrexbachGemsen liegen mit beiden Teams super im Rennen. Derzeit Platz 4 und 5......und Lonley Rider Maik Platz 3.......da geht noch was nach oben....

News vom Krankenlager:

Der SuperÄndy hat den Hubschrauberflug gut überstanden....allerdings leichte Blessuren beibehalten.....Aua Aua Aua.....für dieses Jahr kann er das biken vergessen....aber trotzdem noch Glück im Unglück....das hätte wirklich ganz ganz böse ausgehen können....GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## Dicker Bambini (23. Mai 2010)

Hey,
...Aua,Aua hört sich nicht gut an. Werd mir nachher mal genaue Info's von der Strecke besorgen...

Ansonsten hoffe ich das die Night-Rider auch alles gut überstanden haben. Bin im Geiste bei den Hubschrauberpiloten !!!

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn heute noch Zuschauer zum Herthasee in Holzappel kommen, bitte im Gemsen Trikot !!...dann können wir mit den "AKTIVEN" ein schönes riesen Gruppenfoto vor unserem Teamzelt mit Gemsen-Flagge machen...bitte recht zahlraych....


----------



## xmichelx (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich kann leider nicht zum Anfeuern vorbeikommen, sind in der Vorbereitung einer Geburtstagsfeier für heute Abend.

Ich drücke den Teams aber die Daumen, dass alle von Verletzungen und Materialausfällen verschont bleiben.

Bei dem Traumwetter schafft ihr die letzten Stunden auch noch!


----------



## Sunny77 (23. Mai 2010)

Oh man, da kann man rischtich neidisch werden ... ich wünsche euch ebenfalls sau viel spaß ... sonne habt ihr ja!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (23. Mai 2010)

So, schon wieder zurück vom Anfeuern...
Tosche hat mich abgelöst, mit Kind und Kegel. SUUUUUUUUPER STARKER Auftritt der Gemsen bis dahin. 

Da ich heute layder Strohwitwer bin kann ich der Zieldurchfahrt nicht baywohnen. Meine Büldä kommen auch noch ins netz. Schicke diese aber auch noch Jaymano für die Einarbaytung auf der HP!

Bis dahin die besten wünsche ans Team und fahr verletzungfray wayter.


*Die Gedanken sind baym Ändy !!! *


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Mai 2010)

Hier 2 erste aktuelle Papa!Razzi Bilder vom 24h Rennen Herthasee... BREXBACHGEMSEN stehen auf dem Podium......Klasse! der Rest folgt durch den PG-Pressedienst!!!!!











weitere Bilder die ich mit meiner Digicam gemacht habe findet ihr unter Fotos / Herthasee 24h Rennen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. Mai 2010)

SUPI das ist ja Klasse!
Da habt ihr ja noch mal richtig Gas gegeben!! Echt ne super Leistung!

Dann bin ich ja mal auf die Details gespannt.


----------



## carboni1 (23. Mai 2010)

So bin auch wieder zuhause! Team 2 hat wohl(lt.Tosche)den 4.Platz gemacht. Es war rund um eine Tolle Veranstaltung. Hier nochmal mein Dank für alle die im "Hintergrund gearbeitet haben" ohne die hätten! Besonders Tom und seiner Familie und ganz Wichtig die beiden Kläuse!Was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ist schon sehr Professionell! Die Stimmung war immer sehr gut alle haben im Team gearbeitet, nur dadurch ist ein solcher Erfolg überhaupt nur möglich! Das die Frauen mit Kind und Kegel alle da waren finde ich auch sehr Gut! Die Magie der Mountainbiker BrexbachGemsen ist einfach einmalig!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Mai 2010)

Hey,  ist ja toll, super laystung der bayden Teams und vom Maik.

Aber was ist denn mit dem SÄndy los weis jemand schon was Neues, hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmes!

Wünsch mal alles Gute.

Näxte Woche in Emmelshausen bin ich auch mal wieder dabay


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
war das eine tolle Veranschtaltung,oder.
Besten Dank an Alle Teilnehmer und das eigene Orga-Team.
Ohne Euch wäre es nicht möglich.
Der Pokal wird von mir aufbewahrt und gepflegt .
@Hangi:viel Spass bei Fotobearbeitung (sind bestimmt sehr viele)

@Maik: top Leistung.Da hast Du in 24 Stunden einen kleinen Alpencross gefahren!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Mai 2010)

Oh shit  - wie ist  das denn  passiert  Fahrfehler oder Materialfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Mai 2010)

....und morgen schön eine kleine Runde ausfahren (aktive Erholung)


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Mai 2010)

Ist er mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert worden? dann  liegt er wohl im Elisabeth Krankenhaus.


----------



## ww-ck (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

auch von mir Glückwunsch zu der Superleistung. Auch wenn der Sturz vom Andy die Freude ein wenig trübt. Muss ja recht heftig gewesen sein. Hoffe dass es ihm in den nächsten Tagen wieder besser geht und er schnell wieder auf den Beinen ist.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Mai 2010)

Oh man das ist ja übel, ich bin echt schockiert-

Wünsche gute Besserung - wenns nur die Knochen sind gehts ja noch - die sind in 6 Wochen wieder zusammen dann kann er im August wieder anfangen zu biken


----------



## Alpenking (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen für diese tolle Veranstaltung bedanken und dass ich dabei sein durfte. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!! 

Der Hase und ich werden demnächst wieder mit von der Partie sein.

Gruß an Alle

>>> Wo genau finde ich jetzt die Fotos??? Habe etwas Orientierungsschwierigkeiten!


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Mai 2010)

Alpenking schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!!!
> 
> Wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen für diese tolle Veranstaltung bedanken und dass ich dabei sein durfte. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!!
> 
> ...




Fotos werden in kürze durch Hangschieber, Müsli und Co publiziert. Eine Galerie wird es dann auch in kürze auf der BreXachGemsen Seite geben...

Schnappschüsse die ich heute gemacht habe findest ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29923


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2010)

...Viele Grüße und Gratulation zu den Top-Platzierungen vom SuperÄndy.

Er erwartet ab morgen zahlraychen Besuch im Ev.Stift in Koblenz in Zimmer 347.


Wer seine Telefon Nr. mag, bitte melden....


----------



## ww-ck (23. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Viele Grüße und Gratulation zu den Top-Platzierungen vom SuperÄndy.
> 
> Er erwartet ab morgen zahlraychen Besuch im Ev.Stift in Koblenz in Zimmer 347.
> 
> ...


Habe eben gehört dass er sich schon Gedanken um seinen Startplatz beim 24 h in Düsseldorf macht. Scheint schon auf dem Weg der Besserung zu sein.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der hat schon einen älteren Bikekatalog am Bett und hätte gerne noch ein paar neuere der Modellreihe 2010 . Falls einer hinfährt und noch Exemplare besitzt mitbringen.
> Aber keine aus der Schluchtenschmiede




Schon bemerkenswert wie unbelehrbar der SuperÄndy ist....jetzt sollte er es doch besser wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Mai 2010)

Morgen,

und hier ist es ......unser Schatz:




@Tom:schicke Dir gleich die Pokalbilder in org.Auflösung.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist auch alles fit , aber wie der Sepp sagt:bei den alten Herren kommt es immer später.Nur die Unterarme kribbeln ein Bisschen (Sonnenbrand).
Werde nach dem Frühstück eine kleine ruhige RR Runde fahren und Alles revue passieren lassen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hast du den Pokal auch vor einem neutralen Hintergrund?




mache ich gleich,dann schicke ich es Dir per e-mail.


Bilder sind unterwegs.....


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bei Rafi ist jetzt:
> 
> 
> tarrrraaaaaa!
> ...




.......und vor dem Haus der Brexbachtal-Stern (der Schrifzug fehlt noch):


----------



## Alpenking (24. Mai 2010)

Morgääähn!!!

War gestern schon um 22 Uhr im Bett und habe, bis auf einen nächtlichen Lachanfall meiner Freundin, durchgeschlafen. Fast 12 Std. Mein Hals kratzt etwas, doch die Beine werden heute noch bei einer kleinen Runde ausgefahren und dann der Körper etwas der Sonne ausgesetzt.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Mai 2010)

So, lade mayne Brandsätze ins Auto und überrasche den SuperÄndy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (24. Mai 2010)

So Bin auch wieder Online!

Danke an alle Helfer und begleitpersonen, für die gute verpflegung. War ein toler Event!!!

Freue mich schon auf nächste Jahr. 

Um die Viedeos der Helmcamera kümmere ich mich die nächsten Tage mal und lasse euch was zukommen, muss jetzt erst mal ne Runde Radeln!

Habe beim Waschen festgestellt das mir ein *rotes langarm Pearlizumi Wintertrikot fehlt*!
Wer hat es für mich gefunden und aufbewart bitte melden, Im Vorraus Danke.

So bin am Rad

Und alles gute für Andy!


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> So Bin auch wieder Online!
> 
> Danke an alle Helfer und begleitpersonen, für die gute verpflegung. War ein toler Event!!!
> 
> ...





Ich glaub ich hab noch irgendwas rotes mit genommen... Muss ich mal zu hause gucken... kann sein das ich das dann hab...


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> News aus dem Krankenhaus!!!
> 
> SuperÄndy gehts gut.
> Man nannte ihn Wunde,Schürfwunde!
> ...




Wann sind die Termine denn??


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2010)

War eine SUPER Veranstaltung und die Platzierungen waren die Krönung... Hätte ich nicht gedacht....

Und noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Brexbachgemsen die mich so super unterstützt hatte. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das sonst geschafft hätte!! 

Und welche Gemse war noch mal die, die mir den Arsch gerettet hat (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2010)

Warum klappt unsere HP nicht??


----------



## carboni1 (24. Mai 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> War eine SUPER Veranstaltung und die Platzierungen waren die Krönung... Hätte ich nicht gedacht....
> 
> Und noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Brexbachgemsen die mich so super unterstützt hatte. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das sonst geschafft hätte!!
> 
> Und welche Gemse war noch mal die, die mir den Arsch gerettet hat (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


 
Egal die BrexbachGemsen halten immer zusammen!


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Mai 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Warum klappt unsere HP nicht??




habe es gerade getestet und bei mir klappt die HP. Der Aufbau hat nur etwas länger als sonst gedauert.
www.brexbachgemsen.de


Grüße


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nun mal Duschen nach schöner Moselrunde mit Rafi,Metti und Hangi
> 24er Schnitt beim ausrollen auf 54km stimmt das so CF?



Hi,
es waren ab Canyon etwa 48 km in 2 Stunden.
"Metti" hat sich tapfer geschlagen für ihre 2 Tour in diesem Jahr.


----------



## maik_87 (24. Mai 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## carboni1 (24. Mai 2010)

Tolle Bilder, die Trikots sehen RICHTIG gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (24. Mai 2010)

Müsli war unsere SICHERE BANK, der fuhr eine Tolle Runde nach der anderen OHNE schlapp zu machen! Hut ab!!!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemsen.

toller Erfolg am Herthasee. Großen Glückwunsch aus R. Aber noch größere Besserungswünsche an Andy. Hoffentlich bis demnächst...

Klaus


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
möchte auch noch einen Kommentar schreiben.
Klasse Veranstaltung mit tollen Teams, hat echt Spass gemacht, einer Wiederholung steht nichts im Weg! 
Nach 12 Std Schlaf gemeinsames Frühstück mit Familie danach 5 Std Locker ausfahren
70 km und 1400 Hm. Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen Beine fühlten sich sehr gut an.Anschließend in den Nachtdienst von 19.30-5.30.
Danke an alle Helfer im Hintergrund! Beste Genesungswünsche an Ändy!


----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. Mai 2010)

SO nach der ganzen Action vom Wochenende noch mal ne Frage an alle.

Mein ETSX gibt so wie es scheint so langsam den Geist auf,(Ist ja ein bekannter Mangel bei dem Typ!) 
soll heißen der Rahmen scheit zu ermüden/reißen.
[Kennt wer jemanden der Alurahmen schweißt?
Ist vielleicht ja noch zu retten der Rahmen.]

Nun suche ich einen leichten Vollgefederten Rahmen mit ca. 100mm Federweg, als neues Marathonfully.
Was kann man denn bedenkenlos empfehlen?

Rotwild ist ja auch nicht so 100%  sicher.
Canyon nicht so mein Fall.
Vielleicht ein Ghost 
Oder wieder ein Rocky?


Oder hat wer noch was im Kellen in Größe 20" 
Muss auch nicht direkt sein da ja mein Fuhrpark auch etwas mehr hergibt und ich ja im Moment nich so viel fahre.
Wenn also jemand vor hat was loswerden einfach mal melden.


----------



## xmichelx (25. Mai 2010)

Newsletter Schinderhannes:
"Die größten Teams:
X-Sport Kastellaun: 23
Brexbach-Gemsen: 22"

Knapp !


----------



## Klaus Goerg (25. Mai 2010)

Muss hier mal was loswerden zum aktuellen Thema:
Rahmenbruch = die oben genannten habe ich außer Simplon und Puky schon alle in 2 Teilen gesehen, googelt mal nach Rotwild und Rahmenbruch. Au Mann. Radkollege Michael aus Rengsdorf hat jetzt den 2. Rahmenschaden bei der Koblenzer Schmiede innerhalb von 4 Jahren. Ohne Rennen und Hüpfen. Die Hersteller können noch so gut kulant sein, aber wenns während der Fahrt passiert ist es schon heikel. Wie grade erlebt. Lasst euch die Freigaben der Hersteller für die entsprechende Verwendung und für die Gewichte geben. Nützt nichts wenn das Rad extrem leicht ist und der Fahrer eher schwer...


Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Mai 2010)

Hi Ghostrider !

Zum Thema Aluschwayßen: Frag mal bei Nicolai (www.nicolai.net) an ! Die reparieren soviel ich wayß auch Fremdfabrikate und dann kann man den Rahmen glaych neu pulvern lassen.

Ansonsten glaych einen ordentlichen Rahmen von Nicolai. Der sollte ohne Probleme auch über einen längeren Zaytrahmen halten . Würde dir das Helius RC oder CC (fahre ich selber und bin top-zufrieden) empfehlen. 

Drückst Du hier 

http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-helius-rc.html
oder
http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-helius-cc.html

Ist zwar nicht so ganz günstig, aber unkaputtbar, bei noch akzeptablem Gewicht.

Mfg Gerald

(der schon wieder erste Meter auf dem Ergometer pedalieren darf ! )


----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. Mai 2010)

@Klaus 
ja das mit den Rahmenbrüchen ist immer so ne Sache.
Aber was ist denn die Alternative?
Denn ein schwereres Bike hab ich ja auch noch, aber selbst da gibt es hier schon Beträge über Defekte.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (25. Mai 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hi Ghostrider !
> 
> Zum Thema Aluschwayßen: Frag mal bei Nicolai (www.nicolai.net) an ! Die reparieren soviel ich wayß auch Fremdfabrikate und dann kann man den Rahmen glaych neu pulvern lassen.
> 
> ...



Hi Gerald,
was hast du denn angestellt das du nicht richtig Biken kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (25. Mai 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht soll es am Sonntag in Emmelshausen regnen!


----------



## carboni1 (25. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, habe so etwas aber OHNE Gemsen Beschriftung!
Biste auch in Emmelshausen am Start?


----------



## eifeljeti (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemsen!
So ein Wochenende wie das vergangene ist ja kaum noch zu übertreffen. Super Veranstaltung, 1A Wetter und spitzenmäßige Teams.
Genau die richtige Mischung aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz und Spass!!
Nochmals vielen Dank vor allem auch an die vielen Helfer.
Am Montag bin ich dann eine kleine Runde mit Anhänger und den beiden "Kurzen" zum auslockern gefahren. Aber die Beine haben eigentlich keine Probleme gemacht. 
Meine angegriffene Schulter hat sich allerdings gemeldet
Am Freitag gehts jetzt in die Röhre und dann wird entschieden ob eine OP ansteht.
Für So. beim Schinderhannes wünsche ich allen die dabei sind viel Spass und gutes gelingen.
Gruß
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (25. Mai 2010)

Bin auch auf der Kurzstrecke, vielleicht kann ich bei Dir mal dran bleiben


----------



## wilkais (25. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen!
Bin ich der einzige dem die Beine schmerzen??
Das Wochenende war doch mal ein Hammer! Ein dickes Lob an das Orga-Gemsenteam, das war doch mal echt spitze!!!! 
Und alle Aktiven in den Top five!! wär hätte das Samstags Morgens noch gedacht?? Die Mischung war doch für den Gesamterfolg genau die richtige, oder?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (26. Mai 2010)

@ Ghostrider,

naja, Empfehlungen sind immer so eine Sache. Fahre ja selbst nur HD Rahmen, bringe mit voller Verkleidung auch locker über 100 kg. Die sind dann für Gewichte weit über diesem Wert und unter allen Bedingungen von den Herstellern freigegeben. Klar ist aber auch das Alu altert und die Rahmen grundsätzlich eine begrenzte Lebensdauer haben. Leider gibts ja kaum gescheite Konstruktionen die aus Stahl oder Titan als Fully gebaut werden. Ht´s gibts jede Menge. Wobei Titan den Preis wuchtet, es sei denn es kommt aus Russland. 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Mai 2010)

Ja da geb ich dir Recht.
Ich hab mir überlegt ich werd mein Hollandrad hier herholen!
Ist doch ein Top Produkt! 
Und schön aus Eisen, da reißt nix!






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. Mai 2010)

Sieht nach einem Ruhetag aus,es regnet.
Gestern selbe Strecke nur eine Stunde schneller.
Für Sonntag sieht es nicht so schön aus.
Hey Müsli: IF EVERTHING IS UNDER CONTROLL,YOU ARE GOING TOO SLOW
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Klaus Goerg (26. Mai 2010)

so ein Stahlrad hatte ich auch mal, war allerdings von Schauff. 1987 mit der ersten Deore Gruppe, die mit den ovalen Kettenblättern Biopace. Irgendwann hat sich auf einer Fahrt eine Sitzstrebe gelöst. Trotzdem ist nichts zusammengeklappt. Zu Hause angelötet, und das wars....
Danach den Klassiker Stumpjumper aus Stahl, leider irgendwann verkauft. Heute würde ich das Teil behalten.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, hab noch ein Independent Stahlrad. Ist mir zu klein, sollte so Größe 46 sein. Müsste mal neu lackiert und ausgestattet werden.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Mai 2010)

Ovale Kettenblätter hatte das auch!
Dachte nur die wäre so ausgelutscht das die so eiern.
Wuste nicht das da Hightec Blätter verbaut sind!
Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Mai 2010)

tach auch,
bin dann mal wieder zuhause.
Vielen Dank für alle Genesungswünsche .

Gratulation für die erzielten Ergebnisse.
Maik`s Platz 5 überrascht mich nicht sehr.An seiner Kondition hätte ich nie gezweifelt. Nur was er für Schmerzen ertragen kann war die Frage.

DAs Team 1 vorne mitfährt habe ich ja schon vorher gesagt,abba das es so stark war hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Und Team 2 ? Da weiß ich agr nicht was ich davon halten soll.Waren die anderen so schlecht?Oder .....Auf jeden Fall war es das Rennen der BrexbachGemsen.

und zu mir gibt es nur zu sagen:
Ich habe noch sehr viel Glück gehabt.
Ich kann mich soweit gut bewegen.Nur setzen und aufstehen schmerzen etwas.Schürfwunden brennen noch ein bissl.
Ich habe mir eben noch meinen Helm angeschaut und war dann doch etwas geschockt.
Der ist jetzt Schrott.An 3 Stellen zerbrochen und total zerkratzt.Wenn der nicht gewesen wäre????????

So,
erst einmal 6 Wochen Verband für Schlüsselbein.Rippen flicken sich selber.
In 8Wochen denke ich nochmal über das  Radfahren nach.


Achso,
wo sind di ganzen Foddos,Viddeos


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Mai 2010)

Apropos Bilder. Habe noch 2 Schnappschüsse auf meiner Digicam gefunden die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte....









*@Sandy: Jetzt wo du hier im Forum wieder mitliest - auch von mir gute Besserung Deiner Plessuren.  *Viele Grüße !!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Jaymano
> 
> Kann doch nicht sayn sind wir nur am saufen oder was???



Die BrexbachGemsen waren das Rock 'n' Roll Team 

Und der Vorstandsvorsitzende war immer nur an der Bar
(siehe dieses Foto)


----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Andy, auch von mir Gute Besserung! Da hast Du ein Rotwild ganz schön zugerichtet, sah aus wie ne Notschlachtung. So etwas wünsche ich NIEMANDEM!!


----------



## T-Brex (26. Mai 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Die BrexbachGemsen waren das Rock 'n' Roll Team
> 
> Und der Vorstandsvorsitzende war immer nur an der Bar
> (siehe dieses Foto)




Ist das der mit dem blauen Shirt mit dem Zehni in den Pfoten ???


Die Biere waren nicht für mich, ich habe mich da nur angestellt um Geld zu wechseln....in der Teestube konnte ich meinen Brennesseltee nur mit Kleingeld bezahlen...


@SuperÄndy:  schön daß Du wieder da bist !!!!Gute Besserung !!!!


----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

Das heist im 2er Team jeder 3x15km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

*Die Strecke
 *​Die Strecke besteht aus einem anspruchsvollen 15 km-Rundkurs(480 Hm) welcher 6 mal durchfahren wird. Es handelt sich um einen Mix aus Forstwegen und teilweise sehr anspruchsvollen Single-Trail-Abschnitten. Wer die früheren Veranstaltungen kennt, weiß dass wir da nicht zuviel versprechen. Nach jeder Runde passiert man die Verpflegungsstellen am Bienroth im Start- Zielbereich.
Höhenprofil 15 km-Strecke​​Ich verstehe das so, wie am Herthasee(5,5km) nur halt 15 km eine Runde!​Bei 6 durchfahrten komme ich beim 2er Team auf 3x15 km und beim 3er Team auf 2x15 km pro Fahrer oder ?​


----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

Dann könnten die Teams so aussehen:
*Team 1*
Sepp
Uwe
Willi

*Team 2* 
Thomas 
Dirk
???

Bis zum 16.08.2010 wissen wir mehr!

Good Night @all


----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nee nee
> 
> Team 1 steht schon.
> Sepp
> ...


* Willi !!!!*


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Mai 2010)

...schade
an dem Wochenende bin ich mit der Bügelwäsche dran.
Sonst wäre ich bestimmt mitgefahren.


----------



## carboni1 (26. Mai 2010)

Sorry, ich hatte Thomas 2 nicht eingeplant. Muss mich noch daran gewöhnen.


----------



## ww-ck (27. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Das wäre doch was. Bis dahin müssten auch die neuen Trikots da sein. Anschließend könnten wir noch in den Fresstempel nach Taunusstein gehen. Da gibt es XXL Schnitzel.


Ist die Tannenburg mit ihren großen Portionen immer noch so angesagt?


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das ihr so ans essen denkt
> XXL kann ih euch auch machen.
> 
> Was gaaanz anderes brauche Empfehlung für neuen Tacho mit Herzfrequenzmessung mein Ciclo ist irgendwie hinüber.
> Welchen von Polar könnt ihr empfehlen?



Polar CS600 (Auslaufmodell)b.z.w CS600X
Nicht ganz billig aber top! (600er ab ca.200, 600X ab 350  )

Etwas günstiger,Leistungsumfang nicht so groß wie bei den 600er aber vollkommen ausreichend.Immer noch ein super Teil. 
Bei H&S derzeit für 145

Gruß
Hein


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was gaaanz anderes brauche Empfehlung fÃ¼r neuen Tacho mit Herzfrequenzmessung mein Ciclo ist irgendwie hinÃ¼ber.
> Welchen von Polar kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen?



Hi Tom,
fahre seit etwa 2 Jahren mit dem Polar cx600 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe den bei Stadler fÃ¼r 170â¬ gekauft (jetzt fÃ¼r 179â¬).
Mit seine 2,4 GHz Ãbertragungsfrequenz ist der 99,9% stÃ¶rungssicher.
Und direkt eine 2 -te Halterung und Geschwindigkeitsensor mitbestellen.

Habe mir ganz schÃ¶ne ErkÃ¤ltung zugezogen (seit Mi).
Mal gucken, wie es weiter geht.Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich in E-hausen auf die kurze Strecke ausweichen


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> fahre seit etwa 2 Jahren mit dem Polar cx600 und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Habe den bei Stadler für 170 gekauft (jetzt für 179).
> Mit seine 2,4 GHz Übertragungsfrequenz ist der 99,9% störungssicher.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (27. Mai 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Bei 179 für den CS600 würde ich sofort zugreifen!
> Ist zwar ein 2008er Modell und besitzt nicht die GPS-tauglichkeit des 600X,
> aber der Preis ist heiß!
> Gruß
> Hein



Bei dem GPS Sender hält die Batterie nicht lange.
Bei ausgedehnten Touren muss sie unterwegs ausgetauscht werden und soweit ich weiss ,kann es passieren ,dass dabei die Daten verloren gehen


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Mai 2010)

Ohjee, hier ist ja was Los!

Da komme ich ja gar nicht mehr mim Lesen hinter her ;-)!

Vermisse immer noch mein *PEARLI ZIUMI WINTERTRICKOT.*
Hat es einer gefunden?

Q Maik: Hast du mal geschaut?


----------



## wilkais (27. Mai 2010)

@ Hangi  
Habe ich jetzt noch eine wahl? Dan bin ich bei Taunustrails dabei!

@Super Ändy
Freut mich das es dir wieder besser geht! Hast uns allen ein schock eingejagt! Gute Besserung noch!

Hat eigendlich jemand am Wochenende zwei grau bezogene Klappstühle mitgenommen? Vermisse meine!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe mir ganz schöne Erkältung zugezogen (seit Mi).
> Mal gucken, wie es weiter geht.Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich in E-hausen auf die kurze Strecke ausweichen



..und ich bin meine Erkältung immer noch nicht los...wir haben gestern zu fünft ein schönes Fayerabendründchen gedreht.....wir sind im Sonnenschayn gestartet und sind bei Sonnenschein wieder am Schloß gewesen ....mayn neuer Ferrari geht super....aber ich hatte noch Probleme mit der Luft...nicht die in den Reifen....ich hoffe das ist bis Sonntag besser, ich kann nicht downgraden...bin sowieso schon für die Kurzstrecke gemeldet....Ich werde am Sonntag gegen 0800 h in E-hausen sayn....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Mai 2010)

...also,mir ist das Wetter sch...egal.
Es gibt ja noch was anderes als radln


----------



## xmichelx (28. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und ich bin meine Erkältung immer noch nicht los...wir haben gestern zu fünft ein schönes Fayerabendründchen gedreht.....wir sind im Sonnenschayn gestartet und sind bei Sonnenschein wieder am Schloß gewesen ....mayn neuer Ferrari geht super....aber ich hatte noch Probleme mit der Luft...nicht die in den Reifen....ich hoffe das ist bis Sonntag besser, ich kann nicht downgraden...bin sowieso schon für die Kurzstrecke gemeldet....Ich werde am Sonntag gegen 0800 h in E-hausen sayn....



Ich bin leider auch noch auf Antibiotika und muss für Sonntsg absagen. 
Mein Starterpaket kann sich gerne einer abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hangschieber ich habe meinen Ständer schon Freitags in Herthasse bekommen!
Bis Sonntag


----------



## T-Brex (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo RennGemsen !

ich werde Sonntag 0800 h in E-hausen sayn, damit wir uns vorher nochmal alle sehen und besprechen können.

Falls das Wetter bescheiden sayn sollte, werde ich trotzdem um 0800 h da sayn und dann bis vor dem Start kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich starte oder nicht.....letztes Jahr hat es eine Stunde vorher noch geschifft und der Zieleinlauf war  bei klarem Himmel und Sonnenschein...also nur nicht zu früh den Mut verlieren....


----------



## carboni1 (28. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hangi im Ständerwahn  .


 
Wenn Du noch einen Ständer über hast würde ich den gerne nehmen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,
hier kann man noch die Fotos von dem 24 h Event finden:
http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/7BaCFotos.htm

Mein Start in E-hausen steht noch nicht fest.
Bekomme meine Erkältung nicht los.Entweder riskiere ich morgen die kurze Strecke ,oder lasse es komplett sausen und fahre erst in Rhens.
Das Wetter soll morgen alles andere als gut sein.

Weiss jemand , ob man das Startgeld erstattet bekommt?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (29. Mai 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier kann man noch die Fotos von dem 24 h Event finden:
> http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/7BaCFotos.htm
> 
> ...


 Hallo Rafi kuriere dich besser aus und gehe fit in Rhens ins Rennen.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2010)

.....da blayben aber nicht viele übrig.....ich werde auch mit Rotznase fahren....schön Galama....Kurzstrecke....


----------



## ww-ck (29. Mai 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich Morgen fahre. Kann mir Beruflich keinen Ausfall wegen Krankheit leisten. Werde ich wahrscheinlich Morgen erst entscheiden.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2010)

tach,
also ich fahre morgen nicht!
@wwck
Kalle hat noch einen Campa Rotor für dich


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2010)

...wäre schön wenn wir uns morgen alle früh sehen werden...dann könnte jeder kurz vor dem Start noch entscheiden ob er startet oder nicht...die Bedingungen können regional stark unterschiedlich sein...und sich rasch ändern....also am besten morgen vor Ort sehen was geht ....im Zweifelsfall wars dann halt nur ein "Treff" ohne biken....


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn es morgen um 8.30 Uhr nicht regnet fahre ich nach Emmelshausen und werde dort entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht! Laut Wetterbericht soll es bis 14.00 Uhr nur leicht regnen, danach soll es stärker regnen. Da ich die Kurzstrecke fahren möchte, sollte max. 2 Std. dauen, habe ich die Hoffnung das ich vor dem dicken Regen wenn er denn kommt wieder weg bin. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich morgen wenn ich fahre mit den RoRo & RR fahren kann oder ob ich vorher auf Conti Mountain King wechselen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen um 8.30 Uhr nicht regnet fahre ich nach Emmelshausen und werde dort entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht!



Selbst wenn es morgen um 08.30 h in Alsbach wie aus Eimern gießt heißt das nicht, das es auch im Hunsbuckel E´hausen Downtown gießt !!!...also bitte vor Ort entscheiden....ihr seid mir vielleicht ein paar Berrylettenbiker.....


----------



## maik_87 (29. Mai 2010)

Hey hey!
Kann mich morgen jemand mit nach Emmelshausen zum Marathon nehmen?
Muss so um 7:30 da sein...
Wär super...!


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2010)

hi Maik,

das ist morgen dein Tag.
Mit der Rohloff hast du morgen nur Vorteile.
Und Herthasee hat dir bestimmt noch mal etwas Schub gegeben.

@caraboni
RaRa kannst morgen im Schrank lassen.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2010)

letzes Jahr hat es auch kurz vorher geregnet.
Auf der Langstrecke konnte man aber alles fahren.
Es gibt ja auch ne Bachdurchfahrt.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!

Habe auch noch bis gerade überlegt, was und wie mit morgen ist!

Ich bin auf jedenfall zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 da. Und der rest vor Ort! 
Muss mich dann auch noch ummelden von mittel auf kurz.

Und das Wetter wird schon, hoffe ich doch! 

Also bis morgen dann!


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Welcher Poet der Gemsen schrieb noch die treffenden Worte "es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung"?
> Dazu von mir " es gibt aber schlechte Reifen" einer davon wird morgen der schnelle Ralle sayn!




was ist mit Rocket Ronny?
Und...besser Fully oder leichtes HT >?


----------



## ww-ck (29. Mai 2010)

War eben in Emmelshausen. Alles trocken. Sohnemann ist bei dem Kidsrace mitgefahren. Werde wahrscheinlich auch dort aufschlagen. Habe jetzt zwar für die Unterlagen für die Mittelstrecke werde aber vor Ort entscheiden ob ich auf die Kurzstrecke wechsel.


----------



## ww-ck (29. Mai 2010)

Ist als jüngster in seiner Altersklasse ohne Trainingsaufwand 9. geworden. Bilder werden nachgereicht. Hat ihm Spass gemacht.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch.
Das wird mal einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (29. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Das wird mal einer


Danke. Werde ich weiter geben. Wenigstens einer in der Familie der Spaß am Race fahren hat.


----------



## T-Brex (29. Mai 2010)

...Auto geladen...fäddisch für morgen....freue mich schon....


----------



## ww-ck (29. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Tannenburg sondern der Waldgeist. Die Tannenburg ist natürlich die bessere Alternative. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Option aber meistens überfüllt.


Wo ist denn das Waldgeist - kenne ich als alter Taunussteiner gar nicht. 
Wäre doch ne Überlegung mit den Gemsen eine Tour um Wiesbaden, Taunusstein zu fahren, oder?


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...Auto geladen...fäddisch für morgen....freue mich schon....


 
Dito und Platz im Auto für Willi mit seinem Bike!
Sollte mir vielleicht noch die Beine rasieren damit ich den Matsch besser abkratzen kann

Hangschieber, was Nachwuchs bei Dir?


----------



## eifeljeti (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemsen!
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg morgen in Emmelshausen.
Mein Arbeitgeber braucht mich morgen unbedingt, so das ich leider nicht mitfahren kann
Hoffe der Wettergott ist gnädig mit euch und öffnet die Schleusen nicht allzu weit!
Gruß
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Werde morgen mit Willi im Duo in das Rennen eingreifen....mal sehen was geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

Werde morgen früh entscheiden,ob ich als Teilnehmer oder nur als Zuschauer in E-hausen aufkreutze.Was ich auf keinem Fall machen werde: im Regen starten.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich bleibt der Regen morgen aus!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Stahlingrad Rafi



bei Stalingrad habe ich einen Onkel verloren.
(selbstvertändlich auf der richtigen Seite....).


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen, ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mein Opa war bei euch im Knast kam aber später Frei, der andere Opa ist bei Arnheim gefallen. Scheiss Geschichte sowas braucht kein Mensch!!
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen, ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf!



was heisst bei Euch....bin kein Roter Fuchs.......Rest morgen


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Müsli, was meinste macht Lena heute für nen Platz?


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Denke Boxen wird gut!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich schlaf gleich ein die singen sich ja einen Schrott zusammen.
> Meine Fresse das ist doch nicht normal.
> Aber die Franzmänner waren nicht schlecht.



was soll man bei der Eurovision erwarten......seit Jahren nur Schrott.
Aber jedem das seine

gleich umschalten......BOXEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wow sieht die gut aus.
> HAt die schöne Augen




die Dracula Braut????


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Hangi ich war draussen.......

Fährste auch bei Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Lege mir noch Schutzbleche und Regen zeugs ins Auto!


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Ja und ich sichere nach hinten ab

Willi hat Fat Albert Reifen drauf, da kann der RICHTIG Druck machen!


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht Onkel Müsli Walton


----------



## wilkais (29. Mai 2010)

Heißt das ich soll ohne Gemsen Trikot vorne wegfahren???


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Warts mal ab, vielleicht trinken wir auch nen Käffsche mit Tosche und fahren wieder


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

wilkais schrieb:


> Heißt das ich soll ohne Gemsen Trikot vorne wegfahren???


 
Bring mal was mit das den Regen abhält nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Olga auf Couch mir ist wieder sooo........


----------



## wilkais (29. Mai 2010)

"Engelchen" ist für mich Reserviert
Bis Morgen!


----------



## carboni1 (29. Mai 2010)

Good Night @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wünsche euch Heute im Emmelshausen viel Spass. Habe mich bei dem Wetter nicht aufraffen können. Werde evtl. einen trockenen Abschnitt zum RR fahren nehmen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen  

Bin Ich hier richtig bei den Gemsen ??  Hangschieber hat mich hier hin verwiesen  
Also Ich such auf diesem Weg ne gute Gruppe zum MTB fahren , bin seit Juli 2009 ( nach locker 15 Jahren Abstinenz und ettlichen Kilos zuviel auf den Rippen ) mal wieder auf den Rad tripp gekommen seit dem bin Ich süchtig nach Drahteseln :-D . 
Ich komme aus Plaidt und fahre auch in dieser Region fast Täglich rum nur ewig alleine ist echt öde , keinen zum reden die Strecken kennt man nicht und auch ansonsten kennt man sich nicht richtig aus. Von der Kondition her naja Ich kann ganz gut mithalten sofern kein Thempo angezogen wird bei dem man nen Anker brauch zum Bremsen :-D Bin noch so im Anfangsstadium versuche mich aber wie gesagt jeden Tag zu steigern. 
Also wenn Ihr oder jmd hier aus der Gegend ist und noch nen Mitfahrer gesucht wird würd Ich mich echt freuen wenn ihr mich anschreibt bin sofort dabei sofern die Zeit und das Wetter es zulässt ( Frau muss natürlich auch Erlaubniss geben *lach* ) 

Bis dahin allseits gute Fahrt  

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2010)

Bin wieder zurück! Sepp Platz 2, Willi Platz 4 und ich Platz 5. Leider ist Uwe irgendwo gestürtzt, ich hoffe es geht ihm gut. Hangi hatte einen Sturtz und musste abbrechen, Tosche und Jaymanound die Damen aus Kleinmaischeid sind sicher zurück. Trotz der schlechten Strecke habe ich irgendwo 61,07 KMH erreicht. Wir haben alles gegeben!


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder sind unterwegs.
Guckt bitte in Eurem Postfach nach.Es dauert aber eine Weile.....
Habe an Alle Teilnehmer gesendet.

@Tom:sende die Bilder an den Sepp und Uwe.Habe eine Fehlermeldung von seinem Postfach bekommen (warscheinlich ist die Box zu klein).

Der Willi hat auch ein kleines Postfachvolumen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Mai 2010)

Bin weit vorne liegend in der Abfahrt gestürzt, einer ist in der Abfahrt in meine Spur rein, die Lenker haben sich verhakt und wir sind gestürzt.
Danach waren die Scheibenbremsen kaputt und nocht etwas mehr.
Konnte nicht mehr weiter fahren. Ordentliche Schürfwunden an Knie und Hüfte, Schleimbeutel am Knie megadick. War schon im Krankenhaus.

Super ergebnisse von den anderen !

Uwe


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2010)

@hangi
du Jammerlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2010)

kann ich auch ma paar Büldas sehen?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Mai 2010)

Das war wieder wirklich "Schinderhannes"....schwerer Boden....noch übler  als letztes Jahr...kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen.....alle die ins  Ziel gekommen sind haben ihre persönlichen Ziele errreicht !!

Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche, bei Sonnenschayn in Rhens...da werden wir ja dann nicht so viele Ausfälle vor dem Start haben...

Allen Verunglückten gute Besserung !!!!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kann ich auch ma paar Büldas sehen?



Habe ein Teil der Bilder in Mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2010)

Das war ein Matsch Race. Ich bin total happy den Schinderhannes gemeistert zu haben und freue mich auch für die guten Ergebnisse der Race Gemsen. 
Bike ist geputzt, Mann geduscht und Stretching und Recovery absolviert.

Rock n Roll


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Mai 2010)

Nachdem alle Schlamm-und Blutspuren vom Rad beseitigt sind ergibt sich folgendes Bild: Schaltauge gebrochen,Schnellspanner gebrochen,
hintere Scheibenbremse total verbogen, ne acht im Rad, Tacho verloren (Hac4).
Im Judo nennt man das klassischer Fall seitwärts nur das der Gegner auf mir drauf lag und er meine Rechte Seite als Bremsbelag benutzte.
Die Schürfwunden stören mich nicht nur der Bluterguss unter der Kniescheibe dick wie ein Ei gibt mir zu denken.
Ich lag in meiner Altersklasse auf Platz vier,wobei Bonnekessel und Pauli(er fährt übrigens mit einem 29'Zoll Mtb) schon eine Klasse für sich sind.
Ich hoffe das ich Dienstag,Mittwoch und Donnerstag zusammen mit meiner Tochter fahren kann,ich werde wohl in Rhens auf die Kurzstrecke 
ummelden und meine Tochter begleiten.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Wer har noch Bilder vom Sepp! Im Hipf-Driggo mit Gesicht!



Es waren Alle Bilder , die ich Dir geschickt habe.
Leider hatte ich nur die kleine Knipse dabei,
da bei der grossen die Akkus leer waren


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2010)

So allen Gute Besserung(Wunden lecken) Sonntag in Rhens geht es weiter!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gude Uwe,
> 
> das wird schon wieder. Gut kühlen. Besorge dir Wobenzym in der Apotheke und dosiere sie hoch.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Ratschläge, sieht gut aus neben Carlo!
Rücktransport zusammen mit Maik musste ca. eine halbe Stunde warten.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Mai 2010)

ich musste den Chinamann beauftragen. Jetzt gehts gut.
Mein neues Bike hat die Feuertaufe ebenso gut überstanden wie ich selbst. 
Den Ausfallern wünsche ich gute Genehsung und viel Spass beim Ersatzteile bestellen.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2010)

wer hat denn nu welche Plätze gemacht?

Wir könnten doch aus den kaputten Bikes ein ganzes basteln

Hauptsache ist das morgen alle wieder ihre Pflichten erfüllen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2010)

und de maik?


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und de maik?


 
Maik wurde abgeholt, weil sein Drehgriff für die Rohloff nicht mehr funktioniert hat!


----------



## wilkais (30. Mai 2010)

Bin jetzt auch mal da. Mußte eben noch 45km Straße schruppen.
Fand die Schlammschlacht doch irgendwie geil!!
Mich ärgern nur die 45 sek.. Hätte doch einer der Streckenposten was sagen können.


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Mai 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Maik wurde abgeholt, weil sein Drehgriff für die Rohloff nicht mehr funktioniert hat!




schade


----------



## carboni1 (30. Mai 2010)

Du sollst ja auch nicht unterwegs die Brille putzen und Dich bei der Verpflegungsstelle voll Saufen!


----------



## Alpenking (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den super Ergebnissen vom Wochenende, gute Besserung an alle die gestürzt und verletzt sind. Hört sich nicht so doll an das Ganze, der Rafael hat mir gestern alles am Telefon erzählt. Krass!!!

Ich hatte nach dem Rennen eine ganze Woche Spaß mit meinem dicken Hals und meiner laufenden Nase. Hat sich erst gestern gebessert. Da meine Kleine kommende Woche ganz weg ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht nach Rhens kommen und stattdessen was mit ihr machen. Werde aber bald wieder an den Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, habe schon etwas Blut geleckt... 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Mai 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> @Müsli: Du hast es einfach drauf!Wie immer geil geschrieben. Der Pressedienst ist eine schöne Sache.


Da sieht man das die Feuerwehr langsamer ist als das Arbeitsamt
Guter Run für Oliver war nur zehn Minuten vor ihm.
Nach der Ergebnisliste wäre ich ohne den Abschuss dritter in der Altersklasse geworden den Manfred
Knaus hatte ich schon hinter mir gelassen.Im Geamtergebniss lag ich 1 Min.hinter Marc Schneider(SIG).Hätte ,wenn und aber so ist der Frust gewaltig.
Habe mich eben auf die Kurzstrecke umgemeldet um als Herbergsvater meine Tochter zu begleiten. Hoffe das der Bluterguss im Schleimbeutel unterhalb vom Knie bis dahin abgeschwollen ist schlimmstenfalls wird punktiert,lecker!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2010)

kann abgeholt werden


----------



## ww-ck (31. Mai 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wenn Erich und sonstige Fans und Freunde der Gemsen sich unter dem Label  an- oder ummelden, schaffen wir es.
> 
> Was ist mit wwck und Jonas? Und Uwes Tochter?
> 
> mb


Fahre am Sonntag den RTF in Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Fahre am Sonntag den RTF in Koblenz.



....verkauf dayn RR....


----------



## ww-ck (31. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....verkauf dayn RR....


Spätestens nach meiner Tour im Sommer werde ich wieder mehr MB fahren. Versprochen.


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!

Habe mich gerade mal wieder neu eingelesen, wen man hier ja nicht jede stunde reinschaut hat man ja richtig was zu tun!

Bin sehr überrascht über meine Plazierung! Hatte mich viel weiter hinten eingeschätzt nd bin deswegen auch direkt heim!

Ich habe das ganze ohne verletzungen überstanden. Dafür ist mir der Sattel gebrochen!
Wurde heute aber schon eingeschickt.

In Rhens gehe ich vielleicht bei schönen wetter mit meiner Freundin auf die kurzstrecke, muss die noch ein wenig überzeuegen! 
Da sie ja erst seit 1 1/2 Monaten mit unterbrechung mit mir fährt und noch nicht so fit ist! 
Aber da es ja viele gibt die langsam fahren wollen denke ich schließe wir uns denen an!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> 
> In Rhens gehe ich vielleicht bei schönen wetter mit meiner Freundin auf die kurzstrecke, muss die noch ein wenig überzeuegen!
> ...



Hi Mischa,
kannst Du beim SuperÄndy vorbeifahren und die Klamotten mit nach Rhens bringen ??...Trikot und Weste...


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Mischa,
> kannst Du beim SuperÄndy vorbeifahren und die Klamotten mit nach Rhens bringen ??...Trikot und Weste...



Klar, wenn ich komme ist das kein Problem!


----------



## Mischbaeck (31. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja dann mach und meldet euch an. Frauchen benötigt noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit und da hätte ich dann ein Argument mehr!
> Glatte 5 Ersparnis ist fast schon der Sprit für die Anfahrt!
> Ab 7Uhr gibts legga Kaffee und Frühstück für umme



Du hast eine E- Mail erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilkais (31. Mai 2010)

Ändert sich gleich


----------



## carboni1 (31. Mai 2010)

Super hab keinen Ton beim Video


----------



## ww-ck (31. Mai 2010)

Leutz, Ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt, aber das ökonomischte Rennen habe ich in Emmelshausen gefahren. Schaut mal auf die Ergebnisliste Mittelstrecke, Platz 78 Gesamt, Platz 22 in meiner Altersgruppe. Ganz ohne dreckige Klamotten und mit sauberen Rad. Macht mal nach.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Mai 2010)

..wer hat sich für Dich gequält ???...


----------



## ww-ck (31. Mai 2010)

irgendwie scheinen da ein paar Strichcodes durcheinander gekommen zu sein. Startnummer und alles stimmt. Aber weder die Startnummer noch ich waren dort.

Habe eben mit dem Bambini beim Andy eine Krankenbesuch abgestattet. Er überlegt schon wieder wie er Kurbel, Tretlager, Schaltung und Kette so zusammenbauen kann, dass er von der Couch aus trainieren kann.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2010)

ja war ne tolle Aktion von euch beiden.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht,auch wenn ich zum LAchen aufstehen mußte.
Wenn das so weiter geht,dann bin ich bestimmt in 2 Wochen wieder fit.


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Mai 2010)

müsli???
eingeschlafen?
ok,ich auch.


----------



## maik_87 (31. Mai 2010)

Hey hey..., ja leider hat sich mein Drehgriff keinen cm mehr bewegt.... Naja und jetzt klappt er immer noch nicht... Ich werd moje die Schaltzüge auswechseln damit ich 100% geben kann in Rhens.....


----------



## maik_87 (31. Mai 2010)

Achso..., ich hab das Rote Trikot beim Torstem im Auto liegen lasse plus ne Weste mit Hundehaaren wo vermutet wird das diese dem Carboni gehört..... Also beim Torsten melden.. ;-)


----------



## Alpenking (1. Juni 2010)

Maik, ist das zufällig eine Weste von Converse??? Falls ja, sind es Katzenhaare und die Weste gehört mir...  Meine Butz müsstest Du auch noch wo haben, falls sie ein Glücksbringer war, kannst Du sie gern behalten... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (1. Juni 2010)

Alpenking schrieb:


> Maik, ist das zufällig eine Weste von Converse??? Falls ja, sind es Katzenhaare und die Weste gehört mir...  Meine Butz müsstest Du auch noch wo haben, falls sie ein Glücksbringer war, kannst Du sie gern behalten... ;-)




Deine Katzen-Weste und die  Hose habe ich schon daheim.
Du bekommst sie bei dem nächsten Besuch

Meine Erkältung lässt langsam nach....man sieht sich in Rhens


----------



## Dicker Bambini (1. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ja war ne tolle Aktion von euch beiden.
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht,auch wenn ich zum LAchen aufstehen mußte.
> Wenn das so weiter geht,dann bin ich bestimmt in 2 Wochen wieder fit.


 @Ändy
Des ghört so !!! Viel Spaß hat's gemacht. Immer dann wenn Du aufstehen musstest . Trag den Stern mit Ehre.

@Tosche
Werden noch Gemsendriggo'S für Rhens benötigt. Hab ja auch noch eins in Grooooooß!


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *Bestellaktion vorzeitig beendet!!!!*
> *Alle Bestände aufgekauft!
> Kofferraum voll!*



Wow - wie gehts jetzt bezahltechnisch weiter ?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. Juni 2010)

Schöne Rahmen,nur der Teamfahrer von Firebiker-Drössiger Günter Reitz hat mich aus der Kurve gekickt.
Erste Testfahrt gestern mit meiner Tochter 2.5 Std ohne Probleme.
War am Montag bei meiner Absturzstelle,habe den Tacho wieder gefunden 120 Euro verdient.
Meine Tochter saß heute morgen mit Halsschmerzen am Frühstückstisch,wird sich noch spätestens am Sonntag entscheiden ob wir gemeinsam fahren oder wenn sie weiterhin erkältet ist, ich doch die
Langstrecke fahre.
Gleich noch ein Verbandswechsel beim Doc und dann wird heute nachmittag die Schlagzahl erhöht,Ausfahrt von 14.30-20.00 Uhr.
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Juni 2010)

wills mal angehen und hab 50 km gemeldet. Nach der wenigen Vorbereitung ein echter Belastungstest. Bin mal gespannt...?

Gruß aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, kommen zu fünft aus R., drei davon erhalten demnächst das neueste Gemsen-Trikot.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## ww-ck (2. Juni 2010)

Fährt jemand Morgen? Evtl. leichte RR-Tour (Grundlagen)


----------



## Alpenking (2. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen!!! 

Wow, die Rahmen sehen gar nicht mal übel aus...  Da ich ja für´s kommende Jahr auch ein Hardtail aufbauen will, komme ich evtl darauf zurück...


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juni 2010)

Nice Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Juni 2010)

Super Trainingsrunde heute mit 7 RennGemsen
45 km und satt 800 hm und zu guter letzt der Hasenpfad

Bis Sonntag, werde schon gegen 0730 h vor Ort sein, um den Maik beim Start 75km anzufeuern


----------



## carboni1 (2. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Oben
> 
> 
> Wir haben etwas vergessen!
> ...


 
Hab leider keinen Tonund ich weiss nicht warum!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Juni 2010)

Habe die ältestes Systemwiederherstellung gemacht die ich hatte, und siehe da ich habe wieder einen Ton
Vielleicht sind die Beine bis Sonntag rasiert!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Juni 2010)

Bin schon im 20.Jahrhundert angekommen und benutze windows7 64 Bit


----------



## carboni1 (2. Juni 2010)

Du weist doch, ich bin für jeden Spass zu haben!


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Super Trainingsrunde heute mit 7 RennGemsen
> 45 km und satt 800 hm und zu guter letzt der Hasenpfad
> 
> Bis Sonntag, werde schon gegen 0730 h vor Ort sein, um den Maik beim Start 75km anzufeuern



@tosche : (wegen SO) kommt Klaudika auch ? smooth will kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (2. Juni 2010)

Claudia bringt die Brandsätze mit. Scharfgemacht.1130 h Downtown Rhens Hotel de Ville.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2010)

Danke für das schöne Foto


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2010)

Was meinst Du?


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja ich war so schlau mit Schutzblechen zu fahren!
Kurventechnik & offener Mund ist gleich
Anhand der schräglage im vergleich zu Deinem Bild, waren wir DEUTLICH schneller in der Kurve


----------



## Dicker Bambini (3. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @dickerBambini wie siehts mit dem Driggo aus kann man auf dich im Start/Zielbereich zählen?
> 
> Hangi


 
@Hangi
So nun auch wieder zurück von der vormittaglichen Runde mit ww-ck. Macht doch immer wieder Spaß, auch wenn ich nur diesen harten Belag unter den Rayfen habe. Aber Hauptsache ... TRETEN...

Mayn Driggo ja, aber ich eher nicht. Hab da am Sonntag fam. Verpflichtungen. Habe mitbekommen das Mischa durch den halben WW fährt und Driggo's aynsammelt. Sollen wir das so machen??? Dann schrayb ich Mischa noch an!

Werde demnächst mal ne Testrunde im Wald machen (nur AUTOBAHN) und dann vllt Samstag's nochmal um ayn am rhayn sayn. Schau'n me mol.

Gruß Olli


Gruß Olli


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> so. rechts meine P-Nr.
> 
> Schönen Feiertag @all!
> 
> mb


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 3774?
> 
> Aha Müsli.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. Juni 2010)

au Mann, flott mal noch Bike umgebaut. Sonntag wäre fast an der Technik gescheitert. Fahre jetzt mal wieder das gute Juchem, den Scheiß aus Fernost mag ich im Moment nicht mehr. Leider hat dann die Trainingstour im Schrauberkeller stattgefunden.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## eifeljeti (3. Juni 2010)

Hab das schöne Wetter heute auch für ne Ausfahrt genutzt!
Morgens mit Familie+Auto nach Bonn und zurück dann mit Bike, Anhänger und meine beiden Racker im Gepäck.

50,9 km, 200hm in 1Std 55min = guter 26km/h Schnitt

Der ein oder andere Biker/Rennradler war schon etwas überrascht , wenn ich mit meinem Schwertransport vorbei zog!
Sonntag Rhens kann ich erst kurzfristig entscheiden, muß noch im Familienrat besprochen werden!
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## maik_87 (3. Juni 2010)

hey hey..., mir is heut was blödes passiert und zwar ist mir meine Garmin Haterung abgebrochen... Nun meine Frage hat irgend jemand von euch noch eine zu hause rum liegen...., weil ich glaub bis sonntag bekomm ich keine in irgendwelchen shops oder kennt jemand von euch einen in der nähe wo ich eine neue kaufen kann... Es handelt sich um ein Garmin CSX

Danke schon mal im vorraus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> hey hey..., mir is heut was blödes passiert und zwar ist mir meine Garmin Haterung abgebrochen... Nun meine Frage hat irgend jemand von euch noch eine zu hause rum liegen...., weil ich glaub bis sonntag bekomm ich keine in irgendwelchen shops oder kennt jemand von euch einen in der nähe wo ich eine neue kaufen kann... Es handelt sich um ein Garmin CSX
> 
> Danke schon mal im vorraus....


 
OnTour(Inhaber Wohnt in Alsbach) und Biwakschachtel, leihwiese vielleicht bei Klaus bzw. Schicko!


----------



## maik_87 (3. Juni 2010)

Wie OnTour?? Hmm..., ma gucken vieleicht komm ich moje zur BiwaK

Danke...


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juni 2010)

Hier der Link:http://www.garminonline.de/haendler/anzeige.php5?PLZ=56237&Entfernung=20&bereich=ALL


----------



## maik_87 (3. Juni 2010)

Wie OnTour?? Hmm..., ma gucken vieleicht komm ich moje zur BiwaK

Danke...


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2010)

Wir sind mit 25 Voranmeldungen das größte Team

Das Kaiserwetter dürfte dann noch den ein oder die andere anlocken....ich denke wir werden am Sonntag in Rhens mit sensationellen 30 RennGemsen am Start sayn....boaaaaah....


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 25?
> Ich kann nicht zählen.




....24 hin eins im Sinn...macht 25.........


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juni 2010)

BBGPressedienst schrieb:


>



..immer gut informiert


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Morgen, ich vermisse seit tagen den Alutzo!


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Hab nur den RoRo und RR, werde aber morgen auf volles risiko fahren, nur mit Trinkflasche ohne Schlauch usw.!
Weist Du was mann einstellen muss damit ich wieder per Email über neue Beiträge informiert werde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

War beim letzten Rennen in Rhens auch auf den 50 km, so das ich jetzt die Strecke bisschen besser kenne.


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Huch Oben!

Die Quälerei in Emmelshausen auf der Kurzstrecke ist meiner Meinung nach die gleiche wie in Rhens auf der 50 km Strecke!


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

moin Müsli kommste morgen auch?


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Wieso krieg ich keine Email Benachrichtigung vom Forum? Habe die Email Benachrichtigung auf Sofort stehen!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> .....
> Fu Fred und Co werden vorne sein natürlich auch Ra Ra und Ro Ro



Morgen (für Müsli Guten Tag),

an die Reifen Spezis: FU Fred ist keine gute Wahl.

Werde schon heute meine Startunterlagen abholen um morgen den Stress zu vermeiden.

War die Woche wieder fleissig....von der Erkältung kaum Spuren


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Bleibe bei RoRo vorne und RR hinten, war bis jetzt eine gute Wahl am Herthasee und in Emmelshausen grenzwertig aber da waren fast alle Reifen an ihren Grenzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (5. Juni 2010)

Klaus Schick Nr.159 35km
Bin heute schon die Strecke mit K.Staudt abgefahren.
Haben uns ein wenig verfahren,da die Strecke noch
nicht ganz ausgeschildert war,aber sonst super!!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Juni 2010)

Habe schon die Startunterlagen - Nr.746.
Werde höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Bike anreisen (ca.7 km) und mich direkt als erster unter dem Starttor stellen.
Wann  und wo wollen wir uns treffen?
Bitte aber keine Vorschläge mit Rhens u.s.w
Wir sollten vielleicht ein Trefpunkt für ein Fotosession vor dem Rennen  ausmachen ?


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Houston wir haben ein Problem.........wird morgen früh gelöst!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

bin heut meinen Hometrail abgeritten 

```
[media=video_mtbnews]6950[/media]
```
geht schon wieder ganz gut - nach meiner Verletzung
werde mich für Rehns morgen nachmelden


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Klasse Videofreue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Klasse Videofreue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir



Jo- sonst  driftes Du zu sehr in die Race Abteilung


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Juni 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> 
> bin heut meinen Hometrail abgeritten
> 
> ...




SUPER VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bIS MORJE


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juni 2010)

Richtig morgen vorerst das Letzte mal alles geben mit dem HT! Nächste Woche freue ich mich schon auf das Fully und vielleicht auch wieder ein paar schöne Trails! Meine Protektoren sind immer noch nicht im Einsatz gewesen.


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Einige der vielen werden gegen 7.45-8Uhr auflaufen die 75ger starten schon um 9Uhr und ich gönne mir erstmal Frühstück auf dem Platz.



Frühstück mache ich daheim und in Rhens stopfe ich noch nach.
Ich werde gegen 8.30-9.00 in Rhens aufkreutzen.
Die Startnummer ist schon am Bike.Es wird ein schöner Massenstart sein:kotz:

@Tom: Deine Handy Nr.habe ich,falls man sich nicht finden sollte (ca.650 Teilnehmer)


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2010)

...mit 30 Startern das größte Team in Rhens....das wird schwer zu toppen...die Zischke Pulle habe ich schon kaltgestellt....

Super Veranstaltung, schwerer als sonst, aber gut hat alles gepaßt.
Viel Spaß, viele persönliche Bestleistungen. Nächstes Jahr wieder..mit 40Gemsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...mit 30 Startern das größte Team in Rhens....das wird schwer zu toppen...die Zischke Pulle habe ich schon kaltgestellt....
> 
> Super Veranstaltung, schwerer als sonst, aber gut hat alles gepaßt.
> Viel Spaß, viele persönliche Bestleistungen. Nächstes Jahr wieder..mit 40Gemsen...


Hat auch Spass gemacht als Coach hinter meiner Tochter herzufahren,danke noch fürs Windschattenfahren,wenn ich gewußt hätte das es an zehn Hundertstel scheitert hätte ich dich auch ein bißchen angeschoben(legales Doping)


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hat auch Spass gemacht als Coach hinter meiner Tochter herzufahren,danke noch fürs Windschattenfahren,wenn ich gewußt hätte das es an zehn Hundertstel scheitert hätte ich dich auch ein bißchen angeschoben(legales Doping)



das paßt schon...mit meiner Startnummer "2"war kein anderes Ergebnis als gelatt 2 h möglich...sonst hätte ich ja die "1" haben müssen.....die 10 Hunderstel habe ich bei der Zeitnahme im "Stau" verloren, sonst wären es 1:59:55  gewesen....Mission erfüllt...


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2010)

Wer noch Klamotten bestellen mag, bitte bis spätestens Montag Abend eine email an mich senden!!! 
Klamotten in Größe M sind bis auf Trikot komplett vorhanden...bei Interesse bitte melden..


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2010)

War wieder einmal alles Super! Habe mein Ziel erreicht die Strecke in einer Zeit zu fahren(2:29.57), für einen der nie trainiert schon Klasse! Bin aber auch Froh das ich nächsten Samstag mit dem Fully wieder fahren kann und mich von einigen schönen Trails wieder Berauschen zu lassen!


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> das paßt schon...mit meiner Startnummer "2"war kein anderes Ergebnis als gelatt 2 h möglich...sonst hätte ich ja die "1" haben müssen.....die 10 Hunderstel habe ich bei der Zeitnahme im "Stau" verloren, sonst wären es 1:59:55  gewesen....Mission erfüllt...



Sorry - aber die Startnummer 1 war für mich reserviert 






war ein super Event und mit 2:27h habe ich mein persönliches Ziel voll erreicht.
Habe ein paar Schnappschüsse in mein Foto Album gepackt: Siehe hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30489


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Juni 2010)

Hi,
eine tolle Veranschtaltung heute.Alles hat gepasst:das Wetter und die schöne Strecke.Werde auf jedem Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.
Meine Zeit muss ich der Internetliste entnehmen,müsste aber um die 2.35-2.40 sein (mein Tacho hat den Anfang nicht gezählt).
....und jetzt ein Bisschen relaxen


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Juni 2010)

Welche Gemse ist das hier ?


----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2010)

......das ist eine "Kletterwald-Gemse"....demnächst mehr...


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2010)

Es hat allen Spass gemacht und das ist die Hauptsache! Den Rest Bitte vergiss es, ich will niemanden ärgern! Werde mich in Zukunft zügeln!
Sportliche Grüsse an die SIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Juni 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ganz ohne training fährt man nicht unter 2:30 h. also




...und nicht jeder mit 70 % Leistung, wird Deutscher Meister....Respekt !!!.....


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2010)

Egal die Rennsaison ist erst einmal vorbei! Im August geht es eventuell weiter!


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2010)

Ja, Oppenhausen soll toll sein habe ich Heute von einem alten Bekannten in Rhens erfahren(Der kennt sich aus in der Rennszene). Taunus steht auch noch auf dem Programm. Leider gibts bei mir kein Traning, die letzten drei Rennen waren das einzigste was ich in der Zeit gefahren bin.

Hier auf dem Bild sind 2 Storck Organic's drauf, der eine oder andere kennt das Bike nicht!


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## maik_87 (7. Juni 2010)

Ergebnisse sind Online plus bilder...


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

.....und zur Abwechslung mal keine Rennen....


1.    Mittwoch   09.06.10     Feierabendrunde   1700 h   Schloß Sayn

2.    Samstag    12.06.10     Samstagstour "um ayn in Sayn"  Schloß Sayn


bitte recht zahlraych zum "cruisen" erschayn in Sayn um ayn und Mittwoch auch, das ist fayn.........Wetter ist wie immer gutes bestellt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

.....Sauerei !!!!.....Du hast mich zwischen Judo Uwe und Erich einfach wegretuschiert


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666273


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

..habt Ihr nichts zu tun....oder wieso traybt Ihr Euch schon wieder hier rum.......


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

wann kommen Büldas ??


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> muss arbeiten!



Gönn Dir mal ayn Päusgen und nutze die Zayt für die Büldas...


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> YouTube- 100_0014.MOV
> 
> YouTube- 100_0018.MOV
> 
> YouTube- 100_0019.MOV




Neue Kategorie für die HP?! - Interviews mit den Gemsen


----------



## Focusine (7. Juni 2010)

Ist das gleiche wie WW-TV. Kannste auch im wäwäwä gucken. Ab 20.00 Uhr aktuelle Sendung im Net...


----------



## Focusine (7. Juni 2010)

sag ich doch...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Tosche der Start ist ja identisch mit dem Zieleinlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. Juni 2010)

Was macht dein Knie?


----------



## carboni1 (7. Juni 2010)

Seite an Seite mit Sepp......haben wir nicht einen guten Start hingelegt!


----------



## carboni1 (7. Juni 2010)

Wir sind sogar fast Synchron


----------



## T-Brex (8. Juni 2010)

.....und zur  Abwechslung mal keine Rennen....


1.    Mittwoch   09.06.10     Feierabendrunde   1700 h   Schloß Sayn

2.    Samstag    12.06.10     Samstagstour "um ayn in Sayn"  Schloß Sayn


bitte recht zahlraych zum "cruisen" erschayn in Sayn um ayn und Mittwoch  auch, das ist fayn.........Wetter ist wie immer gutes  bestellt....

..und zusätzlich gleich ab 10:00 h Di Vormittag eine ganz klayne Runde mit dray BurgFräulayns.....!!!


----------



## carboni1 (8. Juni 2010)

Das konntest Du bei der Anmeldung ankreuzen. Hebt mal eine Kette für mich auf!


----------



## Sunny77 (9. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend schau ich mal ob ich Zeit finde und mein Chef auf meine motivierte Arbeitskraft etwas früher verzichten kann 

Am Samstag: *Was ist denn für ne Tour geplant?* Bin für die Trail-Tour wie letztens  Ein Kollege würde vielleicht gerne mal mit. Er fragte auch gerade nach Bikepark/Boppard


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Juni 2010)

hayho,
bin wieder dahaym.
OP ist gut verlaufen.


----------



## Sunny77 (9. Juni 2010)

na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> bin wieder dahaym.
> OP ist gut verlaufen.


 Hoffe für dich das es jetzt aufwärts geht,
bis Bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Juni 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> So,
> 
> St. Wendel und Aulhausen gemeldet. Jeweils Mitteldistanz. Keiler melde ich demnächst auch noch.Wer ist noch dabei?
> 
> Sepp


Nächste Renntermine:2.Lauf Rheinland-MTB-Cup in Bergisch-Gladbach
am 20.06.10 zusammen mit Natalie
03.07. Wetter an der Ruhr
11.07. Erbeskopfmarathon Halb
29.08. Rheingaumarathon Lang
dazwischen liegen noch die Taunustrials 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....und zur  Abwechslung mal keine Rennen....
> 
> 
> 1.    Mittwoch   09.06.10     Feierabendrunde   1700 h   Schloß Sayn
> ...




neben dem ganzen Rennzirkus dies hier *zur Erinnerung* !!...bis glaych....


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> bin wieder dahaym.
> OP ist gut verlaufen.



Gute Besserung


----------



## Sunny77 (9. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> neben dem ganzen Rennzirkus dies hier *zur Erinnerung* !!...bis glaych....


 
Jupp, bis gleich ...


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Juni 2010)

Schönes Töurchen heute mit sechs Gemsen und eine Gemsin,
waren doch noch 56 km und die entsprechende Hm für mich und Natalie 
sie ist ein bißchen meckerig
Aber wird schon wieder
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juni 2010)

Samstag ein paar Trails..........Uwe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Juni 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Schönes Töurchen heute mit sechs Gemsen und eine Gemsin,
> waren doch noch 56 km und die entsprechende Hm für mich und Natalie
> sie ist ein bißchen meckerig
> Aber wird schon wieder
> Bis bald im Wald




....das hat ja schon Samstags Niveau....mit der lockeren Feierabendrunde hat das aber weniger zu tun 
Muss die HP wohl was den Mittwoch betrifft geändert werden. Keine 25-30km mehr


----------



## Deleted 56720 (9. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> bin wieder dahaym.
> OP ist gut verlaufen.



Suuper   Andy

haste jetzt auch n Stück Metall in dir?


wünsche gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder auf die Beine bzw in den Sattel kommst


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hayho,
> bin wieder dahaym.
> OP ist gut verlaufen.



Hi SAndy,
schön das alles gut verlaufen ist. Wo kann ich denn mein Genesungspräsent hinschicken?
VIELE GRÜSSE
JAYMANO


----------



## Moerphy (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

ich würde am Samstag gerne mal als Gast mit euch fahren. War am letzten WE auch in Rhens bei der 50er Tour dabei, leider mit nem Plattfuss.
Um Ayn in Sayn am Schloss?

Gruss
Moerphy (Marcus)


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2010)

.....immer Samstags um ayn in Sayn....

Say uns willkommen......bist Du der Kletterwaldmann aus KO mit dem Plastik-Canyon-Bike...??


----------



## T-Brex (9. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Foto verwackelt ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar Tom........T-Brex hat das Wasser *abgespritzt* und Du warst ganz nah dabay.....danach haben die tapferen Sieben von heute den Siegerpreis von Rhens erfolgreich vernichtet....ein Fläschchen Zischke....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Samstag ein paar Trails..........Uwe?


Die Tour soll wohl zum Köppel gehn, ist nicht so triallastig,hab die Möglichkeit am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr von Mayen die Eltztour(angeblich längster Singletrial von Deutschland) mit Carlo und vier Holländern zu fahren.Ich werde es mir noch Überlegen wg Nachtschicht und so.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## ElbertHai (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr Gemsen,
Ich hatte gestern noch mit dem Sunny geredet. Er wollte ja am Samstag wieder mit euch fahren. Da denke ich mal, wenn es euch nix ausmacht, würde ich auch mal kommen. Ist ja immer, wie war das nochmal???, SAMSTAGS UM AYN IN SAYN !! Gelle?! 
Wo geht denn eure Reise hin? Ich hab gelesen, dass ihr eventuell zum Köppel wollt. Da kenn ich mich ja ein wenig aus. 
Ne Antwort würde mich freuen.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Tour soll wohl zum Köppel gehn, ist nicht so triallastig,hab die Möglichkeit am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr von Mayen die Eltztour(angeblich längster Singletrial von Deutschland) mit Carlo und vier Holländern zu fahren.Ich werde es mir noch Überlegen wg Nachtschicht und so.
> Bis bald im Wald


 
ich finde den Köppel net soo doll, rüber nach neuwied diese schöne tour über den anderen köppel oder die tour wo viktor unten am trail noch die bilder gemacht hat


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2010)

servus ihr Gemsen- Melde mich noch mal kurz vor meinem MTB Event in Roßbach/WW
Ich hoffe das ich einige von euch dort wiedersehen werde. 
Wir haben dieses Jahr eine superschöne Strecke auf dem WW Steig gefunden. Der ein oder andere hat ja bestimmt mein Newsletter zum Event bekommen. die längste Tour hat 76 km und 1300hm. Tolle Trails und schöne Abfahrten, die man sich aber wie gewohnt erst verdienen muss.
Freue mich auf Euch
Der Friseur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2010)

servus ihr Gemsen- Melde mich noch mal kurz vor meinem MTB Event in Roßbach/WW
Ich hoffe das ich einige von euch dort wiedersehen werde. 
Wir haben dieses Jahr eine superschöne Strecke auf dem WW Steig gefunden. Der ein oder andere hat ja bestimmt mein Newsletter zum Event bekommen. die längste Tour hat 76 km und 1300hm. Tolle Trails und schöne Abfahrten, die man sich aber wie gewohnt erst verdienen muss.
Freue mich auf Euch
Der Friseur


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juni 2010)

Wir könnten auch am Samstag nach Ko.fahren zum Oberwerth dort hoch zum Wildgehege den F.pfad runter und wieder hoch zum Wild und den Kö.trail runter bis zum nächsten Biergarten kurze Rast und von dort nach wieder nach Sayn?


----------



## Sunny77 (10. Juni 2010)

ne geile Trailtour wäre geil .... (doppelt hält besser)

Ich werde wohl noch den ein oder anderen "bullen" mitbringen. hoffe das sprengt die truppe nicht. hab bei denen so von den trails geschwärmt. hoffe die könnten den ein oder anderen sehen. tour müsst ich trotzdem etwas vorher wissen, möglicherweise werde ich mit dem bike zum sayn kommen und mich passend ausklinken wenns richtung köppel geht und dann dort direkt in die heimat. kinder belustigen etc.


----------



## ElbertHai (11. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Eblhai,
> klar! Komme einfach vorbei. Wird Sa. wieder einen illustre Truppe und nach den drei Veranstaltungen der letzten Wochen wieder was gemütliches..
> 
> Bis Samstag


 
Was gemütliches wäre echt gut. Bin zur Zeit nicht so in Form, wie ich es gerne wäre. Ich wollte euch ja nicht aufhalten. 
So wie ich das sehe, wurde schwer die Werbetrommel gerührt, weil mit mir werden noch 2 Biker kommen. Hatte der Sunny ja schon angedroht. Der hat wirklich gut über euch gesprochen. Ich freue mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## ElbertHai (11. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Sunny muß gut über die Brexen sprechen wir haben ihn ja auch mit Zischke bestochen
> 
> Und keine Angst, da du weisst wie ein Rad aussieht wirst du bestimmt keine Probleme haben.
> Außerdem ist Müsli ja auch noch da


 
Bestecht ihr allen Neuen mit Zischke??? Na das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Gemsen,
  habe viel von Euch gehÃ¶rt ....Sponsoren sei Dankâ¦.und wÃ¼rde mich freuen , wenn ich mit Euch fahren dÃ¼rfte.
  Leider muss ich noch heute in die Nachtschicht und bin erst gegen 6.30 Uhr daheim.
  In meinem Alter braucht der KÃ¶rper genÃ¼gend Schlaf,sonst wird der Akku schnell leer.
  Also ich versuche morgen um Ayn in Sayn zu sayn,kann aber nicht 100% zusagen.

  @Hangi: wÃ¼rde evtl.am Sonntag mit Euch am Laacher See fahren.Uhrzeit?


und MÃ¼sli ..ich weiss: Nachtschicht ist das beste , was es gibt.....oder so


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juni 2010)

Habe gestern bei  99,9% Luftfeuchtigkeit ein Teil von dem  Rhenser-Marathon unter die Stollen genommen (ohne Tunnelblick).Es war nach dem Regen sehr nass und matschig (vor allem die schattigen Stellen).
  Wir können froh sein,dass wir am letzten So ein so tolles Wetter gehabt haben.


----------



## ww-ck (11. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin,
hatte gehofft Morgen mal wieder mit den Gemsen auf Tour zu gehen. Muss nun nach N-berg zum worken. Schade 
Tom, wenn ihr Sonntag nicht zu früh fahrt hänge ich mich vielleicht an. Ansonsten werde ich selber eine Tour fahren.


----------



## T-Brex (11. Juni 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> ne geile Trailtour wäre geil .... (doppelt hält besser)
> 
> Ich werde wohl noch den ein oder anderen "bullen" mitbringen. hoffe das sprengt die truppe nicht. hab bei denen so von den trails geschwärmt. hoffe die könnten den ein oder anderen sehen. tour müsst ich trotzdem etwas vorher wissen, möglicherweise werde ich mit dem bike zum sayn kommen und mich passend ausklinken wenns richtung köppel geht und dann dort direkt in die heimat. kinder belustigen etc.



Hallo zusammen, zurück aus dem Playmobil Funpark

Mit Kindern bis max. 10 Jahre eine Super Sache 

Wegen der Tour morgen, sollten wir schauen, wer da morgen um ayn alles in Sayn erschaynt....Anrayse am Besten nochmal mit dem PKW...für alle Fälle, damit wir nicht so die Zayt im Nacken haben...

Köppeltour ist nicht sooo trail-lastig.....trailiger wäre eine Variante der Drayburgen-Tour....Sayn-Isenburg-Grenzau....

Grundsätzlich bin ich für alles zu haben....aber wir sollten morgen kurzfristig entschayden, je nach Wetter, Anzahl, Stärke und Wünsche der Anwesenden...angestrebte Rückankunft am Schloß Sayn...spätestens 1800 h ....ggf. auch etwas früher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. Juni 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Muss nun nach N-berg zum worken. Schade



....der Playmobil Funpark ist ein *Funpark für Kinder !!!*.....kannst also ruhig mit uns die Tour fahren...


----------



## ElbertHai (11. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wie gesagt "Gemach gemach" wir wollen doch die Neuen nicht verschrecken.
> 
> mb
> 
> "Und ich sage euch, er wird kommen"


 
Ihr werdet keinen verschrecken. Wie kommen auf jeden Fall


----------



## xmichelx (11. Juni 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Ihr werdet keinen verschrecken. Wie kommen auf jeden Fall



Als Horresser würde ich ja gerne mal Morgen den Elberthai kennenlernen, bin aber Morgen auf ne Hochzeit (übrigens in Oberelbert).

Aber wir treffen uns bestimmt mal hier oben um den Köppel oder demnächst um ayn in sayn.

Viel Spaß morgen mit den Gemsen !


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Tom


----------



## ElbertHai (12. Juni 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Als Horresser würde ich ja gerne mal Morgen den Elberthai kennenlernen, bin aber Morgen auf ne Hochzeit (übrigens in Oberelbert).
> 
> Aber wir treffen uns bestimmt mal hier oben um den Köppel oder demnächst um ayn in sayn.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen mit den Gemsen !


 
Den Spaß werden wir hoffentlich trotz des bescheidenen Wetters haben. 
Wie sagt der T-Brex immer: "Samstags um ayn wird in Sayn die Sonne schayn!" Mir würde es schon langen, wenn es heute um ayn tut trocken sayn in Sayn, das wäre fayn (grammatikalischer Nonsens, aber naja )

@ xmichelx
Wir treffen uns bestimmt mal. Hatten ja im anderen Thread schon mal Bekannschaft geschlossen.


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal in Niederelbert bei Mutti gewohnt also auch bei Dir in der Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbertHai (12. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal in Niederelbert bei Mutti gewohnt also auch bei Dir in der Ecke.


 
Ach du liebe Güte. Mayn Baylayd . Ist auch ein schöner Ort. Bist du denn nachher auch dabei?


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch da.......mit meiner Senfte


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Super Bericht vom Pressedienst  Gute Arbayt !

*bis glaych*.....heute ist es so warm, daß selbst ayn paar Tropfen dem Spaß kaynen Abbruch tun......


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

.... ich würde auch bei Regen mitfahren


----------



## Focusine (12. Juni 2010)

Mensch, ihr habt dat ZISCHKE schon getrunken.... bäääh.... 

Heute gab's bei uns große Inspektion durch den Chef-Mechaniker Rotwildbändiger an allen Bikes... 









Gruß
Jutta


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

...sehr schön
abba ist er auch qualifikationiert genug?
pssssssst... an dem E1 hat er u.a. die Kurbel und ne Kette vergessen,oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


wieso 2x C1?


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

wieso Bike?
Da fehlt doch die halbe Hälfte.Das will mal ein Bike werden.
So etwas kannste bei mir auch kriegen.Passt sogar in einen Mini oder Smart.


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Heute war die Dray-Brugen-Tour angesagt.....und wie gesagt...um ayn tut de Sonne imma schayn in Sayn.....und später hatten wir dann noch Matsch im Gesicht und anna Bayn......50 KM......800 HM......16 Biker 1 B´in  !!!!!..davon 8 "Neue", Erstmitfahrer....

Viele neue Gesichter, die gerne alle wieder gesehen sind !!!!!...

Ich hoffe der Bruchpilot ist mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen!!!!

Bitte mal posten ob alles ok. ist !

Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen und kommen jetzt öfter


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

mir hats heute nicht so sehr gefallen.


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> mir hats heute nicht so sehr gefallen.


...das glaube ich Dir...Du warst ja auch layder nicht dabbbay...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

erst südkorea-nigeria
dann argentinien- pleiteland
dann Tour de dephaune oder wie die heißt mit Ziel in Alpe de Huez
dann gleich Tour de Suisse,Formel1 und dann England -USA


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

dafür war heute abba das Burgfräulayn zu Besuch


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Verdammt
> 
> Da habe ich wieder etwas verpasst
> Mirjam?
> ...



....nein Tom, nein !

Bruchpilot aus Dierdorf, und BurgFräulayn aus Heimbach, aber nicht Mirjam, sondern Verona....und die hatte ganz schön "Qualm an der Kette"...wie MB zu sagen pflegt...


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

ich war auch schon mal in Verona


----------



## gigabike_de (12. Juni 2010)

So, Bike und Fahrer wieder sauber 
War eine nette, feuchtfröhliche Tour 
Nette Leute, schöne Gegend, was will man mehr!
Danke an die Führungs-Gemsen 

Gruss von den Gigabikern aus Mayen


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Juni 2010)

war heute zum Biken im Aubachtal mit Hedgehog verabredet, haben ne schöne - schnelle 37km, 500hm Runde Richtung Niederraden -ICE Trasse -  Dernbacher Kopf - Rüscheid - Anhausen - Schwanensee gemacht.
Kondition und Fitness sind super z.zt. - werde dann mal einen Ausritt mit den Gemsen in Angriff nehmen.....

Komponiere gerade an einem BREXBACHGEMSEN SONG - mal sehen was so raus kommt.

Jay Rock


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> war heute zum Biken im Aubachtal mit Hedgehog verabredet, haben ne schöne - schnelle 37km, 500hm Runde Richtung Niederraden -ICE Trasse -  Dernbacher Kopf - Rüscheid - Anhausen - Schwanensee gemacht.
> Kondition und Fitness sind super z.zt. - werde dann mal einen Ausritt mit den Gemsen in Angriff nehmen.....
> 
> Komponiere gerade an einem BREXBACHGEMSEN SONG - mal sehen was so raus kommt.
> ...



.....die Lyrics sind schon fast fäddisch.......aber alles noch gehaym....kommt demnächst 


*Nächste Woche:  16.06-20.06.10

Mittwoch 1700 h     Feierabendrunde  ab Sayn * *

Samstag  1300 h     Samstagstour  ab Sayn* *

Sonntag   1030 h    ab Sayn * /Wetterprognose: trocken ca. 20 Grad !!

                           Familientour bei "Jedem Sayn Tal"  zur Schneidmühle
                           mit Kind und Kegel !!!!

                          ...wer von Selters oder sonstwo anrayst,
                           Treffpunkt für das große Gemsen-Familientreffen ist
                           die Schneidmühle bei Ellenhausen.

                           Dort wollen wir den Nachmittag gemeinsam 
                           mit unseren Familien genießen !!!!

*Im Vordergrund steht bei dieser Veranstaltung, die Gemütlichkeit, Zusammensein, Spaß, Familienzusammenführung und und und, hier ist das Biken Nebensache.....also auch für jeden machbar, der im ganzen Jahr nur einmal für dieses Ereignis auf dem Bike sitzt !!!....Kinderrad, Tandem, Klapprad, Bonanzarad...wir haben unsere beiden Jungs (4,2) im Römer-Jockey......alles ist erlaubt........vielleicht besucht uns sogar der SÄndy mit Family im AOK-Chopper..*.


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Wer war die Rennrad Gemse, die uns im Isertal entgegenkam ????

Frank aus Anhausen ??....Mischbäck ???.....bitte mal melden....


----------



## ElbertHai (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leutle,
Bin wieder zurück zuhause. Mussta ja leider die Tour abbrechen, da ich mit Frau und Kind noch zu ner Hauseinweihung musste. Mir hat's aber echt super gefallen und die Fangopackung ist doch gut für den Teint 
Wir kommen gerne wieder, oder zeigen euch mal auf unserer Seite des Köppels schöne Wege. Ich hoffe nur das unser Ausfall nicht zu schlimm verletzt ist. Aber Westerwälder sind doch hart im Nehmen. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moerphy (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo vom Bruchpiloten,

Schulter ist zumindest nicht gebrochen, konkrete Diagnose gibt's Montag nach der Kernspin :/ 
Bis dahin war die Tour echt super, werde demnächst wieder dabei sein 
Gruß aus dem Westerwald,
Marcus


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Moerphy schrieb:


> Hallo vom Bruchpiloten,
> 
> Schulter ist zumindest nicht gebrochen, konkrete Diagnose gibt's Montag nach der Kernspin :/
> Bis dahin war die Tour echt super, werde demnächst wieder dabei sein
> ...



....Hauptsache gesund !!....Gute Besserung..und bis demnächst

....kennst Du aygentlich den wilden Willy und Restless Eric ???...die sind auch aus D´dorf....


----------



## ElbertHai (12. Juni 2010)

Moerphy schrieb:


> Hallo vom Bruchpiloten,
> 
> Schulter ist zumindest nicht gebrochen, konkrete Diagnose gibt's Montag nach der Kernspin :/
> Bis dahin war die Tour echt super, werde demnächst wieder dabei sein
> ...


 
Das hört sich dorch schon mal fast gut an. Wenn nix gebrochen, dann kann man es auch gut heilen. Meine Schulter war auch schon kaputt, aber nicht gebrochen. Das heilt zwar langsam, aber ohne Probleme. Wird schon wirde Marcus


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex
> Bist ja ein beliebtes Kerlchen und mit 377 Klicks für 1 Foto im privaten Album fast ein Star
> Respekt!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666273




...und jetzt werden es auch ganz ganz schnell noch ayn paar mehr....


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

T-Brex hatte heute auch seinen Kameramann dabei


----------



## ElbertHai (12. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @T-Brex
> Bist ja ein beliebtes Kerlchen und mit 377 Klicks für 1 Foto im privaten Album fast ein Star
> Respekt!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666273


 
Wer den net kennt, hat Sayn verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich war auch schon mal in Verona



..daran konnte sie sich gar nicht erinnern...aber in Italien war sie auch schon...


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dafür war heute abba das Burgfräulayn zu Besuch



...gibts Bewaysfotos ????


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. Juni 2010)

@tosche
you got email
call me


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Wer den net kennt, hat Sayn verpennt


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...gibts Bewaysfotos ????



nee layder net,nur ne Skizze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









die hat mich auch ganz schön geschafft.
ich muß nu innet Bettchen.
gn8


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

GN8acht


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Ab morgen:


BrexbachGemsen für Deutschland


----------



## T-Brex (12. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Tosche das geht soooo



....das krieg ich irgendwie nie hin...


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

Du schaffst das schon


----------



## carboni1 (12. Juni 2010)

Ist das Video was geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

3992    würd gern Samstag mal mitfahren mit euch , leider schaffen OFW und Hangschieber das ja Wochentags ja nie :-( ( Liegt aber an den Unterschiedlichen Feierabendszeiten ) wie kann man den am besten zu euch komen gibts da Fahrmöglichkeiten ?? 

LG Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

Nach Rü. mit Tosche habe ich mal die bayden Laydies , die beim MTB RHENS für die Gemsen gestartet sind  unter Steckbriefe  auf der HP mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7HwCfUiw1w"]YouTube- MIt T-BREX auf den KÃ¶ppel - Premiere 2009[/nomedia]

ein kleines Video aus alten Tagen (Köppel Erstbesteigung 2009 mit T-Brex)


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_Eyj5_2DeM"]YouTube- MÃ¼slibrenner fÃ¤hrt Ã¼ber Sumpf OUTTAKE[/nomedia]

Müsli fährt auch über den Sumpf / Outtakes

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_Eyj5_2DeM"]YouTube- MÃ¼slibrenner fÃ¤hrt Ã¼ber Sumpf OUTTAKE[/nomedia]


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin, Sonne schaynt. Leider zu spät. Samstag war gestern!


 
Ist doch nicht schlimm. Dann schmeckt das Steak beim Grillen heut noch ein wenig besser  

Und erst das Weizen


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin, Sonne schaynt. Leider zu spät. Samstag war gestern!
> 
> Wenn Ihre wüsstet,was ich heute nacht geträumt habe.
> Ihr würded alle platt sein!
> ...


 
Was haste den geträumt Müsli? Ist das Jugendfrei!

Schnappt euch die 4000!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

..und was passiert bei 4000 ??


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

Nix


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Nix passiert bei 4000 ist halt ne glatte Zahl

Müsli was heisst eigentlich SIG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)




----------



## Focusine (13. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...sehr schön
> abba ist er auch qualifikationiert genug?
> pssssssst... an dem E1 hat er u.a. die Kurbel und ne Kette vergessen,oder
> 
> ...



Na, klar isser  qualifikationiert genuch!!! Alles, wat ich kaputt mach, kriegt er wieda hin (und dat is ne Menge).... 
Un an dem E 1 bastelt er ja auch noch, da fehlen halt noch ein paar Teilchen... 
Übrigens, wie geht es Dir?? 
Klaus fragt, ob Du auch unter Einfluß von Drogen mit der OP-Schwester geflirtet hast??? 
Und paßte auch der erotische Schlüpfer, den die einem immer bringen?? Un die Rasur?? Gute Klingen???


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Na, klar isser  qualifikationiert genuch!!! Alles, wat ich kaputt mach, kriegt er wieda hin (und dat is ne Menge)....
> Un an dem E 1 bastelt er ja auch noch, da fehlen halt noch ein paar Teilchen...
> Übrigens, wie geht es Dir??
> Klaus fragt, ob Du auch unter Einfluß von Drogen mit der OP-Schwester geflirtet hast???
> Und paßte auch der erotische Schlüpfer, den die einem immer bringen?? Un die Rasur?? Gute Klingen???



hay,
mirr gehts soweit gut.Bin schmerzfrei.Zum flirten brauch ich keine Drogen.
Und Klaus?
Apropopopo,gut das du mich da an den Schlüpfer erinnerst.Meinst du ich könnte den endlich ausziehen?Der Doc hat bei der letzten Visite am Dienstag mir keine Antwort auf die selbige Frage gegeben und nu weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.
Rasur gab es keine.Die haben das mit Wachsstreifen die aussehen wie Fliegenfänger gemacht.Die Schwester meinte das es dann unter Schönheits OP läuft und es besser abrechnen können.


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid echt ein Verrückter Haufen  [email protected] Hangi ruf einfach an wenns Dir passt ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Sach ma Thomas fahrt Ihr mit Raketen im Hintern ?? warum rast ihr den so ?? bei dem Wetter geniest man die Natur .. Musst mir nomma deine Nummer geben hatte deinen Post zu spät gesehn das Ihr heut Morgen fahrt sonst wär Ich mit bin schon um 7 wach gewesen hätte also gepasst ..

Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey ihr, seid ja doch schon alle wach müder Haufen
> 
> Super schnelle Runde durchs Nettetal 45km in *2* Stunden und 6 Minuten daran muß ich noch arbeiten!
> Brennesseln satt da muß unbedingt mal jemand mit der Machete hin.


 
Musstest Du dringend auf'n Klooder warum bist Du soo schnell unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Du hast doch noch dein verbeultes Canyon damit kannst Du doch schon mal die Steile abfahrt für die Taunustrails üben


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich Liebäugele ja mit nem Rotwild oder halt auch Müsing Bike aber da die Dinger ja so zwischen 2000-3000 Eus kosten werd Ich da noch ne Zeit für sparen müssen bis dahin wird mein Lakes noch halten müssen


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Frei nach Müsli und SuperÄndy das ist keine Beule sondern ne Delle .
> Habe im Moment eh die Abflugwochen gebucht 2 mal die Woche reicht mir wirklich!
> 
> Noch steht Canyon drauf wenns Frauchen gut drauf ist gibts bald den Müsing X-Lite Rahmen.
> Oder das komplette Bike wird ersetzt dann gehts aber in eine andere Richtung mal sehen.


 
Was heisst bei Dir in eine andere Richtung


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

@ Hangi ... ??? Verschenkst die Dinger oder warum soll Ich nix unternehmen


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da steht dann kein Müsing drauf .
> Liteville,Canyon,Simplon oder doch wieder ein Canyon mal sehen was nach der Saison so alles in den Läden steht.


 
Kauf dir mal ein Scott und Du willst nichts anderes mehr


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Müsli,T-Brex 1040 in 36


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Rotwild oder halt auch Müsing Bike




ihr seid echt ein lustiger Haufen


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

was spricht gegen ein schönes Wildbrett?

achso,
auchmaloben


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Also, ich hab gerade zwei Rotwilds im Kofferraum!


 
Also ich dachte immer, das Wilderei verboten sei


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Morgen gehts damit zum Fleischbeschauer, sehen beide ziemlich down aus!


 
Schon fix und fertig ausgenommen? Was meinst du denn, wieviel Kilo aufgebrochen es wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

11,6kg


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Müsli warst Du heute mit dem Rennrad und ww_CK unterwegs?


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Liebe Güte, wer hat denn das arme Rotwild so auf Diät gesetzt? Das ist doch fast Tierquälerei.


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Kannst die armen Tierschen ja gerne bei mir in der Garage lagern da isses auch schön kühl und Ich würd mich derer auch gut annehmen , schonmal  saubermachen und gut portionieren


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Aufgebrochen ist gut! Schätze mal so 5 und 6 kg, abzüglich dem, was nicht mehr verwertbar ist.


 
Und den Rest kannste ja in den Schiffsdiesel schmeißen, der verbrennt doch alles


----------



## ElbertHai (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Trockenfleich-Snack nach südafrikanischer Art!
> 
> Dünn geschnittenes Trockenfleisch vom Springbock. Auch für unterwegs bestens geeignet, da im Standbodenbeutel verpackt.
> 
> ...


 
Und dann gibt's doch bestimmt den Trockenfleischsnack nach GemsenArt:
Dünn geschnittenes Fleisch vom Rotwild, Gewürze und Salze werden keine gebraucht, da diese ja im äußeren Saft schon vorhanden sind.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

@müsli
nur gucken,nicht anfassen
schreddern macht hangi zur Mettbrötchentour
und lass es nicht so sehr in der Sonne schmoren,sonst ist der Gourmet Tester noch beleidigt und hat keine neutrale Meinung


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

wat issn mit Hai?
Hai macht fray wenn es entzway dann zu Bray?


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Hier sind heute ja nur Hobbymetzger im Forum
Gut das wir hier keine Fachleute haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

Viel Glück


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Egal welchen Platz Du kommst, wir helfen Dir beim löschen


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

habe heute beim Engerser Kirmes Umzug 2 PartyBikes in Aktion erlebt... wäre doch mal was für das BrexbachGemsen Sommerfest...













mehr Infos unter partybike.de

Gayl


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Gemsen Sommerfest ?? sowas macht ihr auch ?? Wann und Wo ?? Bei soviel lustig Verrückten kann das ja nur ein super schönes Fest werden !!


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Gemsen Sommerfest ?? sowas macht ihr auch ?? Wann und Wo ?? Bei soviel lustig Verrückten kann das ja nur ein super schönes Fest werden !!



Sommerfest hayßt Familienfest....20.06.2010.....jedem sayn Tal.....siehe Postings zuvor oder Gemsen HP.....bitte mit Kind und Kegel....


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

*1  : 0*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hab so laut Gebrüllt das der Nachbar direkt die Balkontür geschlossen hat


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

*2 : 0*


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juni 2010)

Mein Tip 3:1 für Deutschland


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

4:0 sag Ich ..Schweini  macht noch eins und entweder Klose macht noch eins oder Lahm ...mal sehn


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)




----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)




----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das passt ja, ne riesen Tüte am Hals und dann noch das Schinderhannes Shirt an .
> Und das für eine überflüssige Sportart.
> 
> Du weisst schon das ich glaube 6-8 Polizisten unter den Gemsen und Neumitfahrern sind oder?:


  keine Tüte - eine VUVUZELA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ist aber wohl hier in Rheinland-Pfalz genauso verboten )

siehe hier:








und.........TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

3:0


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

*3 : 0*


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

*4 : 0*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

*4:0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000*


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Supi 4:0 und das von einem Namens Teebeutel LeuteLeute das sind doch alle Söldner


sach mal Hangi -- hast Du keine WM Wurst im Angebot ?


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

habs Doch gesagt das wir 4:0 gewinnen werden


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2010)

*Sieg !!*


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. Juni 2010)

JawollJa 

So und nu ab in die Falle morgen um 5 Klingelt der Wecker ...Wünsch euch allen ne gute Nacht und erholsamen Schlaf 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

ich überlege noch 
9:00 oder 10:00 Uhr?
Vielleicht auch gar nicht.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

guts nächtle Müsli.
HDGDL



und ich glaubs nicht schon das 2x ERSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

und was sagt die Freundin dazu?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2010)

ne ne,
wie Mario Barth schon sagt:

"Wir sind schon in dem Alter wo das Suchen mehr Spaß macht wie das Finden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2010)

noch niemals so viele Kommentare zu einem Bild bekommen ......


hier noch ein Video von heute / Kleine MTB Tour in und durch die Brex: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7123


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Tja Rafi mit fahren bedeutet leider früh aufstehen.
> Wenn du oder sonst jemand mit will GERNE!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

hat sich erledigt.
Hatte 2 Tage K E I N www.internet.de.Keine Nachrichten,kein Forum....komplett von der Welt abgeschnitten.
Habe gestern eine schöne Tour in KO gemacht (70 km und 1600 hm).
Wir könnten es mal demnächst Alle bei mir fahren.
Der Termin  Koblenzer Stadtwald steht noch offen


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wie ich sehe hab ich was verpasst.
Das Internet ist doch das Tor zur Welt

@SEPP:  viel Glück und mächtig Qualm an der Kette in LUX


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Hi alles miteinander  Endlich Feierabend ...Jetz mal was essen und später dann noch en kleines Ründchen vorm Italien Spiel ..wie sieht euer Tipp dazu aus ?? 

Ligrü aus Plaidt ..Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Zitat Hangschieber:



> Die Heulsusen haben keinen Sieg verdient 1:1


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Was für Karten ?? Gelbe / Rote  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage hat wer ne gute I-Net Adresse für mich wo man Radtrikos gut und günstig kaufen bzw bestellen kann ?? Hab zwar gegoogelt aber nicht so wirklich was gefunden ..
Danke im Vorraus

Lg Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

> Zitat Black-Sepp ..Bei den Brexbachgemsen



Das Trikot muss man sich erst Verdienen denk Ich sonst würd ja jeder damit rumfahren ... wobei haben will Ich soeins auch 
Ich such das vom Schweizer Radteam ( Ich weiss was will der mit der Schweiz ) ne Ich such ein fast weisses trikot gefällt mir total gut ..aber schwer zu finden auch in den shops hier rum


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

wg welchem Trikot meinst Du jetzt mit T-Brex in Verbindung setzen ?


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Und das geht so einfach ?? ja werd Ich dann mal machn klar ... ty 4 Tipp


----------



## Jaymano75 (14. Juni 2010)

T-Brex ist erst ab morgen wieder online


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

Der wird aber so wie Ich ihn kenne direkt hier lesen obs was neues gibt


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juni 2010)

So dann mal Guts Nächtle @all ..Bis Morgen ...


----------



## Rheintaler (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs ,melde mich als einzige BrexbachGemse aus Willingen zurück!Drei Tage Mountainbike war gut ,viele neue Bikes,viel neues Material und geile Rennen!Bin "nur"52Km mitca.1626HM genuckelt(ca500 Bettpannen vor mir)aber hab Rennen Überstanden.(einmal Wirbelseule stauchen und einmal gestauchtes Bikeoberrohr inkl.)Hoffe aber trotzdem  am Mitwoch radeln zu können*.Ciao *


----------



## Rheintaler (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs ,melde mich als einzige BrexbachGemse aus Willingen zurück!Drei Tage Mountainbike war gut ,viele neue Bikes,viel neues Material und geile Rennen!Bin "nur"52Km mitca.1626HM genuckelt(ca500 Bettpannen vor mir)aber hab Rennen Überstanden.(einmal Wirbelseule stauchen und einmal gestauchtes Bikeoberrohr inkl.)Hoffe aber trotzdem  am Mitwoch radeln zu können*.Ciao *


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. Juni 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat wer ne gute I-Net Adresse für mich wo man Radtrikos gut und günstig kaufen bzw bestellen kann ?? Hab zwar gegoogelt aber nicht so wirklich was gefunden ..
> Danke im Vorraus
> 
> Lg Sascha



Hallo Sascha,

schaue mal hier:
http://www.trikotexpress.de

Habe auch welche von Nalini.Top Qualität und Funktion,finde ich persönlich besser als Assos (Preis-Leistung).
Meine Assos_Mille Hose ist zwar top verarbeitet(inkl.Polster),trocknet aber nicht so schnell wie die Nalini.
Trotzdem sind die Gemsen Klamotten die besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juni 2010)

Nabend Leute 

danke für die Tipps von wegen Trikots werd ich mir mal ansehen die Pages 

@Müsli ..das mit dem Gemsen Trikot war nur schreiberei sagte ja schon das man sich das erst Verdienen muss was ja auch Logisch ist ohne fleiß kein Preis  bin ja auch noch nie mitgefahren mit euch von daher aber Ich werd mich schon anstrengen dafür 

@Olli ...glaub nicht das Ich das war bin gestern nach Kaltenengers über Urmitz , Bassenheim wieder zurück nach Plaidt gefahren ..

Danke nochmal für die Tipps ihr seid echt in Ordnung 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zurück aus dem Stelzenbachtal !!

Schönes Revier beim Elberthai und Co.

Morgen wieder die traditionelle Mittwochs Feierabendrunde ab 1700 h.

Bis Moje...


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo zurück aus dem Stelzenbachtal !!
> 
> Schönes Revier beim Elberthai und Co.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo T-Brex, 
Wo warste denn genau und wie hat es dich denn so weit weg von zuhause verschlagen?


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Hallo T-Brex,
> Wo warste denn genau und wie hat es dich denn so weit weg von zuhause verschlagen?




am oberen Ende...Welschneudorf/Oberelbert....dann Gelbachtal....


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

Ist ne echt schöne Gegend, oder?


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....die Lyrics sind schon fast fäddisch.......aber alles noch gehaym....kommt demnächst
> 
> 
> *Nächste Woche:  16.06-20.06.10
> ...



Zur Erinnerung....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Ist ne echt schöne Gegend, oder?



Ohhhh du schöööner Weeeesterwald....


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

@Elberthai/xmichelx...macht mal für August ne Tour mit ca. 50 km + und 1000 hm.....incl.Gelbachtal klar....Start dann in Oberelbert oder Horressen...!!!


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Elberthai...mach mal für August ne Tour mit ca. 50 km und 1000 hm.....incl.Gelbachtal klar....Start dann in Oberelbert oder Horessen...!!!


 
Mir schwebt schon was vor, was von Horressen am Köppel vorbei ins Lahntal geht und dann mal sehen. Ich muss nur mal den Weg abfahren, wegen den horizontal "gewachsenen" Bäumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

Haltet mal den August im Auge...vorher wollen wir noch mindestens eine Tour in der Eifel ab Nickenich und eine Tour in Koblenz fahren.....genaue Termine folgen kurzfristig.....und im August/September gibts noch ne schöne Tour durch den Oberwesterwald ab Dreifelden, vom WWCK....!!!!


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

Im August habe ich Urlaub. Da kann ich, wenn meine Frau und der kleine mir das zulassen, etwas öfter fahren.

Ach und noch eins: OBEN!


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Im August habe ich Urlaub. Da kann ich, wenn meine Frau und der kleine mir das zulassen, etwas öfter fahren.
> 
> *Ach und noch eins: OBEN!*



..und das, ohne das Dir das Deine Frau zugelassen hat...


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..und das, ohne das Dir das Deine Frau zugelassen hat...


 
Ich kann auch manches selber machen


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

...zum Thema BrexbachGemsen - Klamotten.....

Da wir eine offene MTB Gruppe sind, die sich über gleichgesinnte freut, ist es kein Problem sich die begehrten Teile zu besorgen....Voraussetzung....*DU*...bist gleichgesinnt...um dies herauszufinden kommst Du an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nicht vorbei....sonst gibts keine Regeln.....wenns paßt, dann paßts.....

Wer noch Klamotten mag, bitte per email bei mir melden. Die aktuelle Bestellung ist quasi dicht.....aber ich sammle dann schonmal für die Nachbestellung....


----------



## ww-ck (15. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Haltet mal den August im Auge...vorher wollen wir noch mindestens eine Tour in der Eifel ab Nickenich und eine Tour in Koblenz fahren.....genaue Termine folgen kurzfristig.....und im August/September gibts noch ne schöne Tour durch den Oberwesterwald ab Dreifelden, vom WWCK....!!!!


jau! Vielleicht ist der Bambini dann auch wieder fit. Dann rocken wir den Westerwald. Diesmal nur eher im Jahr damit wir auch im Hellen nach Hause kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @Tosche: Kriegst Post!




email oder snailmail ?


----------



## ElbertHai (15. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey da fährt man mal ein wenig Rad und schon sind tausende neu Postings nach zu lesen.
> 
> Alle kriegen was, der eine haue von der Mami, der andere Post.
> Bekomme ich auch waaaassssssss???


 
Hattest du nicht nen Ständer bekommen??


----------



## T-Brex (15. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Post! Anfassen! Haptic! Oder soll ich dir die Dinger scannen und mailen?




gaanz altmodisch...mit anfassen....snailmail....AUSDRUCKE.....


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

hallo Ihr Gemsen
Wie ich es leider im Forum verfolgen kann, werde ich am Sonntag wohl keinen von euch bei meinem Event in Roßbach sehen. Schade. Jetzt haben wir so eine schöne Strecke gefunden die euch bestimmt gefallen würde.
Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ihr eher auf "Jedem sayn Tal" steht. 
Gruß Ingo


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi
> Denke schon das die ein oder andere Gemse bei euch mit fährt.
> 
> Das "Jedem sayn Tal" Event sind die Gemsen (so glaube ich) ihren Familien schuldig, da diese in letzter Zeit des öffteren alleine waren sollte einmal mit allen etwas unternommen werden und da bietet sich der Autofreie Sonntag an.
> Leider überschneiden sich beide Veranstaltungen was so am Anfang des Jahres garnicht bemerkt wurde.



ich hatte es auch nicht so richtig auf dem radar. Blöd genug da ich ja mein Geschäft in selters habe. na ja, im nächsten Jahr stimmen wir das besser ab mit der Verbandsgemeinde


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juni 2010)

Man der Wind heut war ja Ätzend bin vorhin nach Mülheim Kärlich gefahren man hat das geblasen  ( der Wind alles klar Jungs ) 

LG Sascha


----------



## maik_87 (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hallo Ihr Gemsen
> Wie ich es leider im Forum verfolgen kann, werde ich am Sonntag wohl keinen von euch bei meinem Event in Roßbach sehen. Schade. Jetzt haben wir so eine schöne Strecke gefunden die euch bestimmt gefallen würde.
> Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ihr eher auf "Jedem sayn Tal" steht.
> Gruß Ingo



Haste mal nen link für das Event?? Danke....

vlg.: Maik


----------



## Sunny77 (16. Juni 2010)

Was ist heute Abend so geplant? Ne lustige only-trail-runde? 

Sonntag werde ich meine Familie auf euch los lassen .... muhahaha ... dann muss ich mich nciht mehr alleine mit denen rumärgern :-/

So und nu ins Bett, Nachtschicht war lang genug ....


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> dann schau mal in die RZ Ausgabe! Herthasee, 4 spaltig in Farbe!
> 
> Noch was?




Wow


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Was ist heute Abend so geplant? Ne lustige only-trail-runde?
> 
> Sonntag werde ich meine Familie auf euch los lassen .... muhahaha ... dann muss ich mich nciht mehr alleine mit denen rumärgern :-/
> 
> So und nu ins Bett, Nachtschicht war lang genug ....



...schau mer mal....heute sollten wir den Hasenpfad mit einbauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wo aber nicht in meiner .
> Oder ich bin mal wieder blind!
> 
> Benötige gute Kopie!
> ...



Arbayt ist Schayße.....

RZ Seite 25


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Haste mal nen link für das Event?? Danke....
> 
> vlg.: Maik


Hallo Maik
Ich hoffe das es mit dem Anhang so funktioniert. Sonst versuche einfach mal den Link zur Homepage vom Tus Roßbach

http://www.tus-rossbach.de/index.php?id=48


----------



## maik_87 (16. Juni 2010)

Hey hey..., wann fahrt ihr heut in sayn Los... Ich hoffe das es nich schon zu spät ist...


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Juni 2010)

Super schöne Tour mit Hangschieber durchs Nettetal gemacht hat Super Spaß gemacht sehr gerne wieder ... hab zwar einmal schlapp gemacht aber da wollt die Lunge nimmer ... naja kann nur besser werden ...

Ein freundliches Määääääääääh an euch 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Juni 2010)

Na Südafrika ist aber nicht so am Ball heut wie gegen Mexiko   Ich tippe mal auf 2:0 für die Urus beim Schlusspfiff..


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Juni 2010)

Heut Abend tote Hose hier was ?? wo sind die ganzen Gemsen ?? alle noch auf der Weide oder im Wald verstreut was


----------



## T-Brex (16. Juni 2010)

So, da simma widda..

schönes Sonnentoürchen, 38 km und knapp 700 hm. (Gell Klaus ).

Sayn-Rheinsteig-Heimbach-Haus.a.P.-Aubachtal-Urbachtal-Rüschd-Ohnesse-Rhw-Hasenpfad-Bismarkhöhe-Sayntal-Sayn

5 Gemsen am Start.....7 (mit Klaus und Klaus) im Biergarten...sonst werden es immer weniger........aber wenn die Belohnung stimmt, werden die Gemsen hintenraus dann verblüffenderweise immer mehr...

Vielen Dank an Sunny77, Klaus und Klaus und  Rheinthaler Hans 
für die Wayzen,
und Schicko für die Brezeln 

Bis Samstag zur Tour und/oder Sonntag für die Familienfahrt 

Torsten


----------



## alutzo (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hallo Ihr Gemsen
> Wie ich es leider im Forum verfolgen kann, werde ich am Sonntag wohl keinen von euch bei meinem Event in Roßbach sehen. Schade. Jetzt haben wir so eine schöne Strecke gefunden die euch bestimmt gefallen würde.
> Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ihr eher auf "Jedem sayn Tal" steht.
> Gruß Ingo



Hallo Ingo, werde wahrscheinlich kommen, und wenn der Maik auch kommt simma schon 2 Gemsen 

Grüße 
alutzo


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Das ist das blaue Zeuch an den Schrauben, was verhindert dass sich Sachen selber  lösen.. Vorbauten Lenker Bremsscheiben etc.


Ich hab noch son Zeuch dat is aba grün und hält auch viiiel besser kriste mit normalem Wergzeuch nimmer los  dat kannste ham 

Boor ey wattn deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbertHai (17. Juni 2010)

@Müsli:
Hi, 
Du hattest doch am letzten Samstag Fotos und ein Video gemacht. Kommen die dann auf die Homepage oder auf deine Profilseite?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Juni 2010)

Nabend Jungs


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Juni 2010)




----------



## Deleted 56720 (18. Juni 2010)

Es ist wieder soweit  Das Mtb-Event des Jahres (in Anhausen) steht vor der Tür 

Förster und BrexbachGemse Frank Krause lädt zur beliebten Mountainbike Extrem Tour ein.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juni 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit  Das Mtb-Event des Jahres (in Anhausen) steht vor der Tür
> 
> Förster und BrexbachGemse Frank Krause lädt zur beliebten Mountainbike Extrem Tour ein.




*..da simma dabbay....Treffpunkt 1300 h am Schloß Sayn...Bikeanrayse....die Fußkranken können ja um 1430 h mit dem PKW ab Anhausen fahren....bitte recht zahlraych...*


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Juni 2010)

Schließe mich  den Besserungswünschen an Sepp an!!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So! Alles ausgeflogen.
> 
> Sonne kommt!
> 
> ...



...Du wirst nicht allayne sayn um ayn in Sayn, denn wie imma wird die Sonne schayn, wenn auch manchmal nur im Herzelayn.......

[email protected] Sepp:  Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung !!....demnächst ayn bisschen langsamer und Du gewinnst....habe gehört, manchmal langen schon 70 % Leistung....


----------



## CF-Rafi (19. Juni 2010)

Hi,
heute aus Zeitgründen leider nicht um Ayn in Sayn dabbay.
Werde eine kleine Runde KO-Local fahren.
Und nächste Woche muss ich am Sa arbeiten,somit ist auch die Förster-Tour für mich OUT.

Viel Spass heute und bis bald (am Mi?)

@Sepp: gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Juni 2010)

HI ..Muss leider auch Absagen für heut um ayn in Sayn ...Familiärer Krankheitsfall ..geht leider Vor !! Evtl dann Morgen @Hangi , melde mich dann vorher nochmal bei Dir wg zusammen fahren dorthin 
Ansonsten wünsch Ich euch viel Spaß heut und das die Sonne doch noch rauskommt ...!!!

Lg Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mayne Samstagsrunde schon hinter mir... Engers-Oberbierber-Melsbach-Ehlscheid via Klosterweg - Bonefeld - Rengsdorf Rheinsteig - Aubachtal - Engers. Ab Oberbieber hat mich der Hedgehog beglaytet. Schöne 37km in meinem Tempo. Jetzt nen Recovery und dann ist alles gut.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2010)

Fünf Gemsen im Sonnenschayn

Kleine Runde mit 43 km und gut 750 hm. Viele Trails...und schöne Aufnahmen...das Kamerateam war dabbay....da gibts demnächst was zu sehen....Sayn-Brex-Grenzau-Alsbach-Ransbach-DogCity-Hilgert-Höhr-Waldfrieden-Schauinsland, Valla-Großbachtal-Sayn...Gayl.......und noch ayn legga Wayzen beim Gemsenbäcker....danke dem edlen Spender...

...Als wir die Freeridepiste in Höhr-Grenzhausen bestaunten, wurden wir von den entgegenkommenden Bikern als "die sagenumwobenen Gemsen" begrüßt......wenns scheee macht...


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ich habe mayne Samstagsrunde schon hinter mir...  S*chöne 37km in meinem Tempo.*




...wann bist Du denn gestartet ????.....hattest Du LIcht dabbay


----------



## carboni1 (19. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Fünf Gemsen im Sonnenschayn
> 
> ...Als wir die Freeridepiste in Höhr-Grenzhausen bestaunten, wurden wir von den entgegenkommenden Bikern als "die sagenumwobenen Gemsen" begrüßt......wenns scheee macht...


 

Wo soll die den sein????????


----------



## Jaymano75 (19. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Fünf Gemsen im Sonnenschayn
> 
> Kleine Runde mit 43 km und gut 750 hm.



Sowas kann man ja ruhig mal vorher ankündigen, da hätte ich auch mitgehalten...Sonst fahrt ihr ja immer das doppelte Samstags....
Wer war denn alles mit?

P.S. Bin um 11Uhr los und hatte alles wichtige dabay


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juni 2010)

Morgen bay super Gemsenwetter unser Familienausflug ! ..im Rahmen von "Jedem sayn Tal"...Gemaynsame Abfahrt:  1030 h am Schloß Sayn....Treffpunkt gegen Mittag: Schneidmühle vor Ellenhausen im Sayntal....für die Späterstarter oder von oben-runter-Kommer.......Aufenthalt dort bis gegen 1530/1600 h.

*Bitte recht zahlraych mit Kind und Kegel erschayn, das soll Spaß machen und kayn Rennen sayn..*...

..und vergeßt nicht eure Gemsenlaybchen anzuziehen, daß wir uns unter den tausenden Körbchenfahrern auch wiedererkennen...übrigens; wir transportieren unsere Brandsätze im Römer Jockey

Bis Moje


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht hab kein Auto da , die Mutter meiner Verlobten hatte Gestern nen Herzanfall liegt in Linz im KH waren heut da und Morgen auch wieder deswegen sag Ich ab. wird aber irgendwann klappen davon geh Ich stark aus habs ja auch mit Hangschieber nach ettlichen Anläufen hinbekommen zu fahren  

Viel Spaß euch allen Morgen und macht paar schöne Bilder  

Gute Fahrt ...Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Juni 2010)

BrexbachGemse Judo-Uwe belegt den 1. Platz beim Biathlon in Rossbach, das Schießen war bescheiden, umso besser waren die Fahrtzeiten. Vier Euro Einsatz, fünfzig Euro Preisgeld. Hoher Spassfaktor, nächstes Jahr nehme ich meinen Sohnemann mit.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Zwayda 

Na das ist aber ein Scheiss Wetter da draussen für den Familientag heut  
Hoffentlich wird das noch besser für euch sonst fällt der Tag wohl heut  ins Wasser !!
Wünsche Euch das die Sonne noch rauskommt , Viel Spaß euch allen und  schönen Sonntag 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ärsta
> 
> Und das bei viel nass von oben .



Gott say Dank hat es sich bay Euch in der Schnayfel abgeregnet !!...hier ist trocken....kein Naß von Oben und Straße trocken ..sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juni 2010)

Bei mir ist auch alles trocken, wenn die Wolkendecke mal auf geht kommt auch die Sonne raus!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

...denkt aynfach an den Samstagswettergott....der ist auch für heute angerufen worden !!!

Hier wars und ists nach wie vor trocken !!!!!!!...und gerade in diesem Moment kam der erste Sonnenstrahl durchs Fenster ....das wird schon, und für heute ab Mittags ist sowieso gutes Wetter angesagt.

Wir fahren mit unseren Jungs !

Wer mag Abfahrt:   *1030h Schloß Sayn

*bis glaych...ganz zahlraych....


----------



## ww-ck (20. Juni 2010)

Sohnemann und ich kommen euch entgegen. Bis gleich.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

...kommt aygentlich auch der Hein aus Plaidt ?...mit saynem legendären Kinderanhänger ???


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

....was ist denn mit den Mächtern ???....Focusine und Rotwilderer ??...und Christine aus Ohnesse ???....schwingt Euch auf eure Drahtesel und kommt ran....1030 h Schloß Sayn oder gegen Mittag auf der Schneidmühle bei Ellenhausen im Sayntal


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Sohnemann und ich kommen euch entgegen. Bis gleich.




Bring die Familie Bambini glaych mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (20. Juni 2010)

Bambini will mit Tochter zur Mühle kommen.


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

..na ayn paar unerschrockene Damen und Herren gibts doch noch....und ihr Vertrauen ins Wetter hat sich bezahlt gemacht !

Kein Tropfen von Oben !!....nur aus der Pulle....

Frisch wars. Aber trocken. Denen die da waren hats gut gefallen...hoffenlich beim nächsten Mal 10 Grad wärmer und mehr Gemsen

Chris, Olli, Dirk, Andre, Sandros, und meine Familie hatten einen schönen Tag.


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Habt Ihr paar Bilder gemacht ??


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Zitat T-Brex:



> ...kommt aygentlich auch der Hein aus Plaidt ?


Ist das auch ne Gemse ?? Ist Der auch mal Online hier ?? Würd dann mal versuchen Kontakt herzustellen zwecks gemeinsamen Fahrten hier im Plaidter raum ...!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

ja isser, ist aber mehr am biken als am posten.......frag mal den Tom...der macht Kontakt...


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

> ja isser, ist aber mehr am biken als am posten.......frag mal den Tom...der  macht Kontakt...



Ok mach Ich , Ty 4 Tipp ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

@Hangi... wart mal ab für die Tour Nickennich/Andernach/Plaidt  wird Strahlender Sonnenschein 30grad und Kühles Helles bestellt und auch Geliefert


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte nicht von Ort zu Ort   in diesem Gebiet wolltet Ihr Doch ne Tour machen irgendwann demnächst meinte Ich !!!  Und genau dafür kommt dann das gute Wetter hier in die Region  und das am Besten im August dann hab Ich Urlaub ...


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

.....übrigens....sind die BrexbachGemsen heute von WW-TV / TV Mittelrhein interviewt worden und "Sohnemann" und "T-Brex" kamen zu Wort....soll heute Abend über den Äther gehen...

http://www.wwtv.de/

http://www.tv-mittelrhein.com/

2.Beitrag nach den Eröffnungsnachrichten...!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

OK jetzt klär mich mal bitte auf was die Mettbrötchentour ist ??


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Juni 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> .....übrigens....sind die BrexbachGemsen heute von WW-TV / TV Mittelrhein interviewt worden und "Sohnemann" und "T-Brex" kamen zu Wort....soll heute Abend über den Äther gehen...
> 
> http://www.wwtv.de/
> 
> ...








Uuups- hab dich erst gar nicht erkannt durch die dunkle Sonnebrille, aber dein neues Rotwild  hat dich verraten


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bewaysfoto!



Das Foto isn Fake!


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juni 2010)

> Für dich noch ne Nahtod-Erfahrung



Also ne Herzinfarkttour und nix für Anfänger  So war das Doch gemeint oder !!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (20. Juni 2010)

Für Lena Fans...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW_fJAiPx_w"]YouTube- Uwu Lena - Schland o Schland (Satellite Cover/WM-Song 2010)[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Uuups- hab dich erst gar nicht erkannt durch die dunkle Sonnebrille, aber dein neues Rotwild  hat dich verraten


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

bitte mal alle die emails checken !!!

was ist nu mit T-Shirts ?!?!?!

bitte mal sagen was Sache ist !!

Jetzt gilts, morgen wird bestellt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

was ist mit Black Sepp ??...was ist mit Judo-Uwe ..?....und Wurst-Achim..und Nudel-Uwe..und Hering-Käthe...????


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juni 2010)

...immerhin.......chapeau....

....und wenn die Rennsaison sich bei Dir zu Ende naygt, dann bringste den Tom S. mit und dann fahren wir ne schöne Tour gemaynsam...


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2010)

hay,
back home


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juni 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hay,
> back home



...na dann hoffe ich daß es diesmal dabbay blaybt...


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (21. Juni 2010)

*Mittwoch 1700 h kleine Feierabendrunde. 
*
Wir wollen nur eine kleine runde drehen damit wir rechtzeitig zum Fußball wieder zurück sind.


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Juni 2010)

Nabend Jungs ..


----------



## !Ghostrider! (21. Juni 2010)

So nach fast 10 Wochen kann ich wieder dahaym surfen!!!
Und das ganz ohne nasse Füße!!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Juni 2010)

Thomas bist Du Mittwoch auch am Start um fünf ?? Da Ich diese Woche den Firmencaddy hab kann Ich mein Bike gut Transportieren will mal versuchen um fünf am Schloss zu sein für die kleine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (21. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> War auch schon heute richtig leer im Wald schaut die ganze Welt Fußball?
> 45km in 3Std bis 21Uhr nette Abendrollrunde mit dem Keltenfürst



war da Hochwasser oder wieso 3std für 45km?


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Juni 2010)

Aha was fürn Debakel den ??  um 22.15 isses doch schon Dunkel


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr Brexbachgemsen
Schade das ihr am Wochenende nicht in Roßbach dabei sein konntet. es war wieder mal alles Sturzfrei abgelaufen. Zwei von euch waren ja dabei. Uwe und Lutz. Denke sie hatten Spaß. Hoffe im nächsten Jahr seid ihr wieder dabei. ich werde auch die Failienveranstaltungen berücksichtigen  Ich kann euch ja auch was einrichten damit ihr eure Mädels mitbringen könnt.
@ Andy: Ich hoffe deine kleinen Macken verheilen gut
Ingo


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

xfach Post


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

und wieder


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

und wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

und wieder, sorry... Lässt sich ein Post eigentlich löschen?!


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute.
Hier mal wieder was zum Thema "Fahrrad-und-Reifenwahl" und vor allem für die "Asphaltlutscher-Nörgler":

http://www.youtube.com/v/3_tDYw9C8Ws

Hauptsache Radeln!
Grüße.


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2010)

Es lebt noch!

Hay flay.
Lange nix gesehen /gelesen von dir.


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

Klar bin ich noch da, SÄndy.
Bist Du wieder fit?
Ihr legt Euch bei (Spaß?-)Rennen ordentlich hin und ich übertreibe es auch immer mal wieder, wenns mir zu gut geht.
Habs neulich in den 7Hills vor lauter Begeisterung etwas übertrieben und Knie und Rücken bremsen seitdem.

Habe derzeit mal höchstens morgens 2-3 Std Zeit und bin dann eher auf dem Stehpaddelbrett auf dem Rhein.
Sonst bin ich zumindest auf dem Klapprad unterwegs unterwegs. Da gehts dann eher um Schlagloch- und Strassenverkehrs-Fahrtechnik.

@ Müsli: Habe so ziemlich jeden Samstag Dienst, so auch an diesem. Habe aber wenigstens mal die Tochter dabay.
Gestraykt wird noch lange nicht, die verhandeln noch immer - stattdessen wird geflogen wie doof - es brummt schon wieder...


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juni 2010)

flyfisher schrieb:


> Klar bin ich noch da, SÄndy.
> Bist Du wieder fit?
> Ihr legt Euch bei (Spaß?-)Rennen ordentlich hin und ich übertreibe es auch immer mal wieder, wenns mir zu gut geht.
> Habs neulich in den 7Hills vor lauter Begeisterung etwas übertrieben und Knie und Rücken bremsen seitdem.



wieder fit?
Ab der Gürtellinie abwärts ist alles ok.
Der Rest wird noch ein paar Wochen Schonung brauchen.
Ich denke noch mindestens 4-6Wochen.
Kann ich nicht beim Fliegen aushelfen?Ich hab da nämlich ein paar Meter Erfahrung gesammelt.Nur an der Landung muß ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verbessern.


----------



## flyfisher (22. Juni 2010)

Wie heisst es immer:
"Schayss Anflug - schayss Landung!"
Ich wünsche Dir dann auch nochmal Gute Besserung!

"Ab der Gürtellinie abwärts" ist doch schon mal was, das Wetter wird wieder besser... und Grillzange, Fernbedienung oder PCMaus halten geht doch, oder?


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juni 2010)

26 Juni 2011  Rhens Ich bin dabei ... Ist so mein Persönliches Ziel bis dahin in Form zu kommen 

Heute ne echt klasse Tour gemacht das ist Mountainbiking schön Wald über Stock und Stein ( und Bäume ) aber viel Bergauf ( wie Torsten sagte Jede Abfahrt will verdient sein ) hat Super Spaß gemacht versuche ab jetz öfters zu kommen  Danke für die Coole Tourführung an Torsten und Lutz 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juni 2010)

...Sieg........und Barnet und Sascha kommen jetzt bestimmt öfter........schöne kleine vorFußballrunde 23 km und 600 hm und Gewinngarantie...*...1:0..*..*ist auch gewonnen............*


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. Juni 2010)

> und Sascha kommen jetzt bestimmt öfter..



Davon kannste Ausgehen  Sofern Ich das Mittwochs zeitlich geregelt bekomme von der Arbeit her bin Ich dabei 
Wünsche nen schönen sonnigen Tag euch allen ..

mfg Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juni 2010)

Kuckuckwas läuft am Samstag in Anhausen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (24. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> hi!



selber!
Wo ist denn das Foto *von* Dir *im *GemsenDriggo *beim *Rudelgucken *auf* der Fanmeile *in* Berlin *?*


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juni 2010)

Letzter Aufruf für die Förstertour, morgen !!!


Treffpunkt  *um ayn in Sayn* 


Die Fußkranken können auch zu 1430h mit dem Auto in Anhausen (Kirche) anreisen.

Ab Anhausen gibts die allseits beliebte Förstertour. Ca. 40 km. 

Bitte recht zahlraych erschayn. Es lohnt sich.

bis moje...


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier mein neues Racebike!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juni 2010)

ist an diesem WE kein Rennen wo ne Gemse teilnimmt?

@hangi
 Schau mal bei den Rittern rein,da verkauft jemand ein HT Größe L
genau das was du suchst/brauchst


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juni 2010)

Maik reist doch bestimmt mit dem Radl an,oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> L ist zu groß.



ich weiß wie man den klein bekommt


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> oben
> 
> und davon träum ich...
> 
> für Berlin Anhang anzeigen 190221








hat ja nur 1 Gang und keine Pedeldale


----------



## carboni1 (25. Juni 2010)

Keine sorge das Alu-HT hab ich noch! Habe das Lager gewechselt zu den Ht Fahrern
Mal sehen wie lange das gut Geht.


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. Juni 2010)

Wünsche allen Gemsen die Morgen die Förstertour machen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter 

Haut kräftig in die Pedale

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen Frühaufsteher?



moin,iiiiiiiiiiiiiichch


raycht 9:30 Uhr?


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. Juni 2010)

@ Hangi 

Wär bei der Nettetalrunde dabei falls Du Lust hast schreib SMS da Ich jetz weg bin und erst Spät wieder geh dann nicht mehr an den PC heut Nacht..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juni 2010)

Schöne Förstertour heute mit 9 Gemsen gestartet....dray mußten sich layder in Gierend ausklinken, damit sie rechtzaytig zuhause waren....ayner von drayen war maynerayner...

ich hatte 66 km und geschätzte 1000 HM....

Vielen Dank an Frank, den Erklärbär-Förster...haste wie immer super gemacht


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juni 2010)

Nettetal wäre genau das Richtige für mich.
Aber dann kriege ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von Mami.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nö
> Erst nächste Woche Samstag in Wetter an der Ruhr.
> Am Start
> JudoUwe
> ...


Bei den Terminen bin ich auch dabei zusätzlich noch Erbeskopf und als Saisonhöhepunkt Vulkanbike.Nächste Woche werden wir sehen wie 
Stand der Dinge ist,Maik ist nicht am Start, dafür Kumpel Carlo falls Teammanager Berry die Startgebühren bezahlt hat.Heute nochmal 75 km und 1350 Hm,morgen nach fünf Einheiten Dienst und Ruhetag.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (26. Juni 2010)

Habe morgen von ca.11.00-15.00 Uhr Zeit zum biken. Lockere kleine Runde und später zur Eisdiele in Bendorf am Park. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs ....Dridda


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

gude morje firda


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Frida


----------



## xmichelx (27. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

gleich CTF der RSG Montabaur.

Für Kurzentschlossene: Start ist bis 9:30 Uhr möglich, aber Waldschule Montabaur/Horressen.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle kein Bett oder?
Was hier schon los ist, ne ne ne.

Aso gemoje!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle kein Bett oder?
> Was hier schon los ist, ne ne ne.
> 
> Aso gemoje!



...das Du ayns hast, haben wir gestern Nachmittag feststellen müßen.......alles stand sperrangelweit offen und Ihr wart so vertieft in der "Dunkelkammer", daß Ihr unser Rufen und Klingeln nicht gehört habt...und wir hatten soooo nen Weizendurst...


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2010)

was darkroom?? wo ?? hier?? 
mit dem weizen hättest du hier kein glück gehabt.
das gibts hier nur selten.  pils hätte ich ja gehabt.


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

....also für den Viktor ein Erdinger Alkfrei, für mich ein Hachenburger Weizen mit PS und für den Maik ein Schöfferhofer Weizen mit Grapefruit...und schön gekühlt....demnächst dann....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2010)

na ihr habt ja wünsche.
so bin mal fott die cheffin ist erwacht


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

So gleich kleine Tour durch den Wald mit Willi wir werden die schmalen Waldwege aufsuchen. Danach zur Eisdiele am Park. 
Bin auf die Jungfernfahrt gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> gleich CTF der RSG Montabaur.
> 
> Für Kurzentschlossene: Start ist bis 9:30 Uhr möglich, aber Waldschule Montabaur/Horressen.




Hi Michel, heute leider keine Zeit zum Biken.
....mach doch mal mit dem Elberthai eine Stelzenbachtal/Gelbachtal Tour für Ende Juli Anfang August ab Horressen oder Oberelbert klar


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Carboni welch geiler Ständer



allerdings könnte der Jägerzaun nen neuen Anstrich vertragen


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juni 2010)

liegt es wirklich am Sattel?


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit 



> Zurück  von einer supi klasse  erweiterten Nettetaltour 25km im Tal geil!
> 
> 55km
> Schnitt 18,1
> ...



JA war ne Super Tour selbst für mich als " Anfänger " zu bewältigen hat wie immer Irre Spaß gemacht , nur frag Ich mich dann doch manchmal wo Tom den Nachbrenner versteckt  
Hangi schick mir bitte mal die Mailadresse wg den Rahmen 
Nächstes mal wird an ner Tränke gerastet die Weizen gehn dann auf mich 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juni 2010)

> Hey Sascha liegste im Wachkoma ?
> 
> Hast gut mit gehalten Räspäkt!



 Hey Ich hab zwar noch Probleme mit der Luft und der Kondition aber Ich bin noch nicht Tot 
Oberschenkel haben etwas gebrannt aber nach ner Warmen Dusche und etwas Sträääätsching gings wieder


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juni 2010)

> Beim nächsten Mal erhöhe ich das Tempo



Du bekommst nen Rucksack mit Ziegelsteinen drinn angezogen und nen Anker am Sattel mal sehn wie schnell Du dann bist  ,ne ne Tempo war völlig in Ordung denk Ich danke für das Lob


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

...und ich hatte in Rhens zum Abschluß noch ein schönes Lied gesungen........


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

Die Gemsenhymne.....demnächst auch als Songversion und Gemsen-Räpp !!......


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Im Keller wirst du ja wohl kaum gewesen sein!!! Wir hatten  auch ein lautes Gequiecke gehört. ich weiss nicht, ob das meine Kette war oder bei euch aus dem Haus kam..



....Deine Kette wars wohl kaum...die haben bestimmt ein Nickerchen am Nenster gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Wir sind auch wieder zurück. Willi und ich haben die Trails im Brexbachtal unsicher gemacht und dabei noch zwei Mountainbiker kennen gelernt die demnächst auch mit den Gemsen mal fahren wollen. 2 Std. Fahrzeit 40 Km mit einem Besuch in der Eisdiele 17er Schnitt. Die neue Racegemse läuft besser als die Alte!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> effff, efffffffff
> 
> 
> sind dir die effs ausgegangen?
> ...



NeeNeee     ennnnn   ennnnnn    NNNNorbert.....die hatten doch oben die Rollädennnnnnn dicht......vor dem Nenster....


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch wieder zurück. Willi und ich haben die Trails im Brexbachtal unsicher gemacht und dabei noch zwei Mountainbiker kennen gelernt die demnächst auch mit den Gemsen mal fahren wollen. 2 Std. Fahrzeit 40 Km mit einem Besuch in der Eisdiele 17er Schnitt. Die neue Racegemse läuft besser als die Alte!




Ihr seid revolutionär....wie ihr es schafft mit nem 17er Schnitt in 2 Std. 40 km weit zu kommen....unglaublich.......das ist wirklich ein Wunderbike.....sagenumwoben....


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten keinen Bremser dabei!


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir hatten keinen Bremser dabei!



.......und kaynen Rechner...


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Woher weisst Du das wir keinen Rechner dabei hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juni 2010)

Aufgrund des Wembley-Antwort-Siegs und des Viertelfinalspiels nächsten Samstag um 1600 h, werden wir nächsten Samstag *nicht um ayn in Sayn *starten sondern ausnahmsweise:


_*Samstag  03.07.2010  Start in Sayn um 1000 h *
_ 
Tour bis max 1500 h damit jeder 1600 h das Deutschlandspiel sehen kann


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Da wurde ich doch auf dem Heimweg noch erwischt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gruß vom Eifeljeti der heute arbeiten muß
> 
> Feierabendtour am Dienstag Abend geführt von Hein
> 
> ...


Komme sehr wahrscheinlich vorbei,wer morgen Zeit hat kann mit mir und Carlo die Eltztour fahren Abfahrt gegen 12.30 in Mayen über Monreal-Eltz zurück übers Nettetal nach Mayen.Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> will auch, kann aber nicht.


 
DITO


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Komme sehr wahrscheinlich vorbei,wer morgen Zeit hat kann mit mir und Carlo die Eltztour fahren Abfahrt gegen 12.30 in Mayen über Monreal-Eltz zurück übers Nettetal nach Mayen.Bei Interesse melden.


 
Kann man so ne tolle Tour auch mal Samstags oder Sonntags machen??


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juni 2010)

Zitat Judo-Uwe:


> Komme sehr wahrscheinlich vorbei



 WAS ?? Du fährst Dienstag auch mit ?? Hilfe Ich bleib daheim das halt Ich ja nie durch dann sterbe Ich ja echt ...Hab Angst  .. Kann mich dann einer mim Seil ziehn ??

Wird bestimmt wieder ne klasse Tour werden


----------



## eifeljeti (27. Juni 2010)

Und ich packe heute um 22:00Uhr, wenn es weiter so ruhig bleibt, noch 50 km von Bonn nach Plaidt drauf!
Bis Dienstag
Hein


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wieviel und welches Öl in ne Marzocchi Allmountain 1 von 2007 in den rechte Holmen, und in die TST 2 Einheit gehören?
Habe meine Gabel eben zerlegt und das Öl ist nicht mehr zu verwenden.
Muss daher neu, aber ich kann aber nix im Netzt dazu finden.


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Carboni zu früh gefreut, eine Runde mitlayd von mir*, bin doch zu 90% **am Start im ELZTAL* .
> 
> 
> 
> So und nu packe ich noch 20km für heute aufs Tacho bis später


 
Meinste ich sollte morgen mal BLAU machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du spielst mit deiner Arbeitsstelle!
> Biste jeck?


 
War doch nur SPASSSSSSSSzeichne mit dem Garmin die Strecke auf und wir fahren die mal Samstags oder Sonntags.

Bin gerade auf neue Laufräder am bieten........läuft noch 10 min.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juni 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> War doch nur SPASSSSSSSSzeichne mit dem Garmin die Strecke auf und wir fahren die mal Samstags oder Sonntags.
> 
> Bin gerade auf neue Laufräder am bieten........läuft noch 10 min.



welche?


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Mavic Crossmax ST 2010 Neu!


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da muß ich nix ahfzaychen hab ich im Kopf bin schon oft genug dort gefahren. Und immer wieder steige ich ab und schiebe


 Doch nur an der steilen schmalen Steintreppe die hoch geht oder?


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schon jetzt zu teuer!!!


 
Wieso?


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 400 ?
> 
> Deine Frau killt dich!


 
Hat sich erledigt!

Sag mal wo krieg ich einen Rizer Lenker in Alu mit einer max. breite von 63cm und ein paar Eggbeater SL Günstig her?


----------



## carboni1 (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...40-s-dt-swiss-xr400-d-sapim-cx-ray/index.html


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 

äster 

Schönen Tag euch allen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (28. Juni 2010)

Morgääähnn!

Erst mal das Positive:
Gestern nach Dienstende 22:00Uhr schön mit der Straßenschlampe heimwärts: 48,85 km 1std34min= Schnitt 31km/h
Heute um 05:30 wieder zum Dienst mit der Straßenschlampe                    1std30min =Schnitt 32,5km/h 
Läuft echt gut zurzeit!

Und nun die Bad News:
Freudig zum Dienst gekommen und dann die Nachricht erhalten das man morgen unbedingt meine Arbeitskraft braucht!
Wir haben einen Einsatzauftrag bekommen und das Ende wird nicht vor 18:00Uhr sein. Ich könnte:kotz::kotz::kotz:
*Leider kann ich daher morgen nicht  Biken und muß von meiner Seite aus die Tour absagen*

Alternativ kann ich den Donnerstag anbieten, den Tag kann mir keiner streichen da ich Urlaub hab! Also wenn Interesse besteht kurze PN an mich

Gruß
und schönen Tag
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmal.
Hat wer noch 7,5W Gabelöl?
Brauche nur wenige ml. und will nicht extra nen Liter kaufen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Deleted 56720 (28. Juni 2010)

Wieviel brauchste ? Hab noch ca. 200ml


----------



## !Ghostrider! (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Jens,
das könnte passen laut Aussage von cosmicsports.


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juni 2010)

..und am *Mittwoch* wie immer die Fayerabendrunde ab


*1700 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juni 2010)

> ..und am *Mittwoch* wie immer die Fayerabendrunde ab
> 
> 
> *1700 h Schloß Sayn*





Kann leider nicht kommen , keine Transportmöglichkeit für meine Waldwutz
Wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß dabei 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## VerenaZ750 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr,

ich werde wohl am Samstag nochmal mitfahren und die Frauenquote wieder etwas steigern.

hoffentlich bin ich bei den Trails etwas schneller als zuletzt, mag euch nicht bremsen!

Vielen Grüße aus Weis,
Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juni 2010)

Tom hast PN


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Juni 2010)

genau müsli,
kümmere dich mal um die Wichtigen Dinge im Leben


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Juni 2010)

oh sorry.
oben


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. Juni 2010)

Karl Platt beinahe platt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9j-_aDP2xU"]YouTube- So testet BIKE - Platts Absturz am Brione[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 56720 (29. Juni 2010)

Hey Andre, 
hast ne PN


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen 



> Hey die Gemsen haben ein Geburtstagskind
> Ofw ist wieder und noch länger U 30  geworden.



Ja dann Alles Gute auch von meinereiner 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Juni 2010)

> *Tour mit Hein von Dienstag auf Donnerstag verschoben!*
> 
> Wie gehabt 17.45Uhr ab Plaidt Dorfplatz.




Bin Pünktlich am Start


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey die Gemsen haben ein Geburtstagskind
> Ofw ist wieder und noch länger U 30  geworden.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch in die Eifel



Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2010)

Bitte dran denken...........


Aufgrund des Wembley-Antwort-Siegs und des Viertelfinalspiels nächsten  Samstag um 1600 h, werden wir nächsten Samstag *nicht um ayn in Sayn *starten  sondern ausnahmsweise:


_*Samstag  03.07.2010 Start in Sayn um 1000 h *
_
Tour bis max 1500 h damit jeder 1600 h das Deutschlandspiel sehen kann


----------



## T-Brex (29. Juni 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich werde wohl am Samstag nochmal mitfahren und die Frauenquote wieder etwas steigern.
> 
> ...



Bis Samstag um 1000 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Juni 2010)

[email protected]

Wieder zurück von meiner heutigen Solo Tour  bin mal alleine durchs Nettetal durch 2 Std laut Tacho 35km 17-18er Schnitt gemacht völlig fertig aber Glücklich  echt warm und deswegen war Ich echt am  aber egal . Morgen mach Ich dann mal Pause damit Ich für Donnerstag fit bin 

Schönen Abend noch gleich kommt Fußball 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juni 2010)

lieber Viktor  to you !!!


Wie El Guapo, wirst Du nie älter als 39 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5yTmVxRN2g&feature=related"]YouTube- Mexican music - Jesusita en Chihuahua, MÃ©xico Party Mariachi. Mexicaans muziek[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juni 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,Herr Müsli.
Ich wünsche dir genau das Gleiche wie du mir auch wünschst.

Wann bringste den Kuchen vorbei?


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juni 2010)

Nabend Leute 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Müsli

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Focusine (30. Juni 2010)

Hey Müsli,

auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum B-Day. Hast ja ordentliches Feier-Wetter....

LG
Jutta


----------



## !Ghostrider! (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Müsli 
auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juni 2010)

Happy birthday lieber Müsli... Stell schon mal die Getränke kalt es klingelt glaych bei Dir .... die Mittwochstruppe fährt heute zufällig in Deine Richtung.

Alles Gute und einen schönen Tag
JAYMANO


----------



## eifeljeti (30. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Jubeltag Viktor

Bis demnächst im Wald
Hein


----------



## CF-Rafi (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Müsli,

....und auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (30. Juni 2010)

Last but not least - auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juni 2010)

Die Gemsen waren in der RheinZeitung ; Bericht von der FörsterTour aus der Rhein_Zeitung_von_heute.


----------



## Dicker Bambini (30. Juni 2010)

Congratulations to the Dichter on the Lenker...

Zum Wiegenfeste wünsch ich Dir das Allerbeste ...

Viel Spaß bei   und  !!! Lass es Dir gut gehen

Gruß Olli


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. Juli 2010)

Äerster 

Guten Morgen zusammen  Have a nice sunny Day @all 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. Juli 2010)

Nabend ...

Was ist den hier los ?? Tote Hose heute ?? 

Sind zurück von ner super Tour mit Tom ,Michael, und Hein hat echt Spaß gemacht Großes Danke an Hein für die klasse Führung bin völlig fertig Beine tun weh , Rücken alles tut Aua aber das warst wert    Müssen wir unbedingt bald wieder machen 

Leg mich jetzt auf die Couch und lauf keinen Meter mehr heut 

Schönen Abend noch ..Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2010)

Hay,
mach doch nen Crashkurs an der VHS als Trüffelschwein.
Dann findest die Wege bestimmt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2010)

so bin ich nun mal.

Jetzt kennst du auch tosches Geheimrezept!


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2010)

...ich bin als Kind in einen Topf voller Trüffel gefallen.....wie Obelix....ich kann alle Wege .....einfach so.....wie nix......


----------



## carboni1 (1. Juli 2010)

Hat morgen vielleicht jemand lust ne Runde zu fahren, so ab ca.14-15 Uhr 2-3 Std.?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2010)

..Lust schon...aber layder kayne Zayt...aber dafür am Samstag.....
...dann aber ausnahmswayse nicht um ayn sondern um 10:00 h !!!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2010)

Wetten das tosche die Anzahl der Mitfahrer am Samstag weiß?
Und wie oft er sich gewünscht hat sich niemals Känjon gekauft zu haben?


----------



## T-Brex (1. Juli 2010)

2000 = zwaytausend

und 

3000 = draytausend

GN8


----------



## eifeljeti (1. Juli 2010)

@Hangi und Sascha!

Schön das es euch gefallen hat. 
Mir hat`s auch super Spass gemacht. Unsere Heimat bietet noch ne ganze Menge mehr abseits der Hauptrouten.
Beim nächsten mal gibt es  wieder ein paar neue Wege, nur dann hoffentlich ohne die Bremsenviecher!
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

So jetzt gehts Mir wieder gut nach einer Erholsamen Nacht des Schlafes ( Bäh ist das warm Nachts  schlaf heut Nacht aufm Balkon) Bißchen Muskelkater aber doch glücklich  @ Hangi und Hein wie siehts evtl Sonntag Morgen aus mit nem kleinen Ründchen ?? so ab 730-800h ?? Bei Interesse sagt Bescheid 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag euch allen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## illi3384 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,
kurzes vorstellen erstmal: ich bin Ilka, die Freundin vom Mischa.
Vielleicht erinnert sich ja der ein oder andere von den Herthaseeleuten an mich.

Hier ist ja seit einiger Zeit so eine Nickenich, Andernach, Plaidt und Umgebung Fraktion.

Ich wohn in Andernach, wohne aber nur da kenne mich folglich in den Wäldern drum herum nicht so wirklich aus.

Wenn ihr also mal eine frauenfreundliche Tour plant könnt ihr ja mal an uns denken.

Viele Grüße


----------



## illi3384 (2. Juli 2010)

er wird deine nummer ja haben. dann soll er dir nochmal die  richtige geben.
fahrwütig sind wir.... sind halt noch frauentouren, aber die nötige Kondition werd ich schon noch bekommen.

am wochenende sind wir auf jedenfall in andernach.
vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.
wir melden uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Juli 2010)

@Tosche - Du als Vorstandsvorsitzender Chef der BG bitte mal Aynhalt fordern....sonst heissen wir bald NichenichGemsen oder PlaidterLerchen 

Viele Grüße an alle


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2010)

PlaidterBanditos und NickenichAngels

Hauptsache egal, auf jeden Fall vom "Anderen Ufer"


@müsli wo bist du?
ich bin oben


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juli 2010)

Lach Ihr seid ja völlig gaga  Ist doch klasse wenn die Gemsen überall vertreten sind in der Region oder ?? Ausserdem gibts in jeder Biker Fraktion ne Untergruppe  Wir sind alle zu weit verstreut das ist es,mal eben so nach Sayn zu kommen Abends ist ja auch Fahrtechnich etwas schwieriger von hier aus  Und so brauch wenigstens keiner alleine zu fahren wenn man mal Abends den Muli aus dem Stall holt Haupsache ist Doch das wir alle gemsen sind und das auch zeigen 

L-Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juli 2010)

Bäh das kannst aber laut sagen mein Freund  Dat iss ja su ekelisch warm da draussen hab heut auch drei T-Shirts verbraucht Sonne ist ja schön und gut aber zuviel ist auch Shit.
Viel Spaß euch heut Abend ...Wie siehts Aus evtl mit Sonntag Morgen ?? 

Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Falls von den Gemsen jemand zum Kurzfristgrillen kommen mag?
> Heute ab 19Uhr
> Wie siehts aus SuperÄndy? Bring dayn Frauchen mit!



Gute Idee!
Wir sind schon so gut wie unnawäx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








bis glaych


----------



## T-Brex (2. Juli 2010)

...das hätte ich früher lesen müssen, jetzt habe ich gerade gegessen ! Nächstens bitte Abends vorher posten, damit ich mich danach richten kann.....wann ist denn das nächste "Die Tafel" grillen angesetzt ??....



*Samstag      10:00 h in Sayn am Schloß !
*
Tour bis ca 1430 h damit wir alle zum Fußball wieder bereit sind.


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja wenn man das früher weiss stifte Ich ein Lecker Bierfäßchen für die Truppe dann  Oder was anderes zu trinken je nach Wunsch 

Sascha


----------



## ElbertHai (2. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....mach doch mal mit dem Elberthai eine Stelzenbachtal/Gelbachtal Tour für Ende Juli Anfang August ab Horressen oder Oberelbert klar


 
Hallo Tosche,
Bin auch mal wieder da. Hatte viel auf der Arbeit und mit meinem Kleinen zu tun. 
Ich hab mal Fragen zur Tourplanung:
1. Wie lang sollte die Tour denn sein?
2. Eher konditionell anspruchsvoll, oder mehr zum Kennenlernen des "fremden" Gebietes?
3. Als Zeitpunkt würde ich bis jetzt den 31.07. vorschlagen, oder spricht was dagegen?

Gruß, de Hai


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Juli 2010)

> Der Herr erschuf den Biker  und den Bierbauch. Dann korrigierte er seinen Fehler und schuf die  Berge zur Selbstmedikation.


Der Spruch ist ja mal Geil  


Hat keiner Lust Morgen nach Plaidt ins Schwimmbad zu kommen ?? 37 Grad Morgen also Ich fass kein Rad an Morgen das ist mir Devinitiv zu warm zum Radeln. Wenn jmd Kommt mit Familie wir liegen am Kinderbecken Töchterchen , Fraule und Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juli 2010)

boah,
wat bin ich satt.
Soviel Fleisch und Wurscht und Spieße,und Hamburger und,und,und...
Wo waren denn die meisten Gemsen?
Also , so etwas kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und so viele Weizen wurden vernichtet.




Außerdem haben wir noch Seppels TAktik für Morgen festgelegt.


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Äerster 



> Wo waren denn die meisten Gemsen?



Das war ja doch etwas kurzfristig von Hangi ayngeläutet sonst wären bestimmt noch mehr gekommen Beim Nächsten mal werdens bestimmt mehr  Sommerfest Teil Zwei 

Schönen Tag euch allen heute  Viel Spaß bei der Tour und macht pahr nette Bildchen davon 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die meisten Gemsen?



ich z.B habe bis jetzt gearbeitet:kotz::kotz:...hab sonst nix zu tun bei dem scheiss Wetter .
Jetzt mal schnell in die Koje und noch vor dem Fussball eine Runde drehen.
Schaffe es leider nicht bis 10 Uhr in Sayn.
Sollte jemand Lust haben am Sonntag zu fahren,bitte melden.Könnten evtl. bei mir in Koblenz fahren ,bevor die richtige Koblenzer-Stadtwald-Runde geplant wird....(aber bitte nicht vor 10Uhr ).
Habe nächste Woche frei,dann lasse ich mich wieder in Sayn blicken

Gruss und einen wunderschönen heissen Tag


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Hallo Tosche,
> Bin auch mal wieder da. Hatte viel auf der Arbeit und mit meinem Kleinen zu tun.
> Ich hab mal Fragen zur Tourplanung:
> 1. Wie lang sollte die Tour denn sein?
> ...



Ganz einfach:  Mit Allem  !!!....Kennenlernen bei ca. 60 km und 1000 hm !! Termin wäre ok    ODER  Gemeinde ??


----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das war doch alles Alkfray  .
> Schön das ihr da gewesen seid!
> Beim nächsten Mal erhöhe ich die Schlagzahl beim Grillen da gibts dann mehr totes Tier aber dann keinen Salat der ist tatsächlich fast komplett übrig.




Wenns dann auch legga Hachenburger Weizen *mit* Alk gibt, komme ich auch


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. Juli 2010)

is't getting hot in here...

habe eine 90min Kurztour durch die kühle Brex gemacht und freue mich jetzt aufs Fussballspiel....
Bin mal gespannt was die 10Uhr Gemsen für ne TorTour gefahren sind....

Viel Spaß
j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Juli 2010)

..wenn der Jaymano etwas früher aufgestanden wäre, dann hätte er ayn Stück mit uns fahren können...


Fünf Gemsen in Damenbeglaytung (nicht ..beklaydung !!!) mit 43 km und 800 hm. VieleTrails auf der "Acht um Höhr-Grenzhausen"....Gayl....

....und jetzt nehmen wir uns das klayne dicke Maradonna mit saynen Koksern vor........


----------



## carboni1 (3. Juli 2010)

Schade bin heute schon gefahren, für morgen gibts keine Genehmigung!
Wie ist den das Rennen gelaufen?


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Juli 2010)

> Entscheidung schnelle Runde Nettetal.
> ca. 50km oder auch mehr weil evt. zurück über Hochstein.
> Eingefügt werden Teile von Eifeljetis Tour (wenn ich mich nicht verfahre)




@ Hangi ...meinst Du das Ich da mithalte mit euch oder würd Ich euch eher Ausbremsen bei der zusammenstellung der Fahrer !! Sonst wär Ich nähmlich dabei bei der Runde ansonsten bleib Ich daheim kein Ding , Sag Einfach Bescheid !!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Juli 2010)

Sag dann doch ab , Frauchen hat mir eben andere Pläne mitgeteilt für Morgen früh  naja ein anderemal vll mit den Jungs schade hätt Ich gern mal kennengelernt die Elitejungs  wer vll Morgen Abend noch fahren oder Montag Morgen mal sehn ...

Sascha


----------



## ElbertHai (3. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Mit Allem !!!....Kennenlernen bei ca. 60 km und 1000 hm !! Termin wäre ok ODER Gemeinde ??


 
Ich versuche soviel wie möglich einzubauen. Werde morgen mal einen Weg fahren und schauen, ob das was für euch wäre. Soll ja nicht zu leicht sein


----------



## eifeljeti (3. Juli 2010)

Dafür sag ich zu! 
Hab gerade für Sonntagvormittag frei bekommen
Hangi ich kann dich doch nicht im Nettetalurwald orientierungslos umherirren lassen
Ich bin 09:15 unter der Autobahnbrücke
Gruß Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2010)

..dann hätte Uwe doch die Flasche mitbringen können.Oder?
War es denn soooo warm?
Dem Sepp dürften doch die paar °C nix ausmachen.

Jemand verletzt?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Laut Uwes Tacho sollen es 34°C gewesen sein wenn das nicht warm ist.
> Mußt mal aus deinem Keller nach draußen gehen .
> Verletzt ist niemand, nur ayner ist angefressen .



Der Uwe braucht doch nicht angefressen sein, weil er nur 3min. schneller wie Sepp war.Er ist ja auch nur 4 Jahre älter.

Und Sepp muß doch beruflich bei höheren Temperaturen Höchstleitungen 
vollbringen bzw. anordnen.

Auf jeden Fall Gratulation zur abgelieferten Leistung


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ausrollrunde der Renngemsen am Sonntag morgen!
> 
> *Start 9 Uhr @my Homeoffice*
> 
> ...



Sehe mal zu , dass ich mich überwinde , soooo zeitig aufzustehen.
Tom, bevor ich los fahren werde (gegen 8.30 Uhr)rufe ich Dich an.
Sollte ich aber um diese Uhrzeit noch im Tiefschlaf sein,dann hat sich das erledigt


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Juli 2010)

Morgen,

erster

@Tom  bin bei der Eifel-Tour dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Juli 2010)

Dritter , Moin Leuts 

war dann doch ne Stunde unterwegs eben hab aber nur ne Straßerunde gemacht , Plaidt ,Miesenheim , Weissenturm , Urmitz , M-Kärlich , Bassenheim , Ochtendung , Plaidt 30km ca.1,5std hab nicht genau auf die Startzeit gesehn. 

Als Ich eben wieder in Plaidt reingefahren bin ist mir ein Junge (schätze so um die 16 Jahre alt) mit Mutter glaube Ich, entgegen gekommen der Junge hatte ein Gemsen Trikot an die Mutter (wenn sie es war ging alles sehr schnell) war glaube Ich blond. 

Gibt ja doch mehr Gemsen hier als Ich dachte  werden immer mehr hier rum 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Juli 2010)

> Ich will ja nicht böse sein es  aussprechen und vermuten aber der 16 Jährige mit der Mutti war bestimmt  Mischbäck 24/25 mit Freundin.
> Ok, Mischbäck wir glücklich sein jünger geschätzt zu werden aber von  illi3384 wirst du haue bekommen


 Um Gotteswillen , Ärger zu bekommen liegt mir fern  wie gesagt das ging alles so schnell hab ausser auf das Trikot nicht genau auf alles geachtet. Ja wenn die zwei hier rum fahren dann müssen wir mal was Ausmachen zum gemeinsamen Biken

Siehst Du Tom jetzt ärgerst Du dich das Ich nicht mitgefahren bin sonst wär Ich wieder der Bremser gewesen und hätt die Flaschen aufsammeln können  Naja werd beim nächstenmal besser betteln beim Frauchen um dabei zu sein 

Tom wie siehts Morgen aus mit was lockerem ?? Ich könnte so bis 14uhr fahren hab ab Morgen Nachtschicht von daher werden die Abendtouren nächste Woche flach fallen bei mir werd dann Vormittags fahren mal sehn wie Ich das mache , wenn Du oder jmd anders Lust haben einfach Bescheid sagen .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und das mit Bierchen und GRILLEN danach



und warum hast du kayne Einladung verschickt?


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juli 2010)

Frischflaysch net , abba WayzenNur wayl ich kayn Wayzen trinke.......
alles klar,ich wayß Beschayd.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die wilden 5 haben eine spupi,dupi Nettetaltour hinter sich.
> Und das mit Bierchen und GRILLEN danach
> Da hat der Eifeljeti noch ein paar ordenliche Wege aus dem Hut gezaubert GEIL!



...ja ,das war eine schöne Tour oder sollte man sagen Mini-Race?
Eine sehr schöne Ecke ist es allemalWar zum ersten mal dort und werde wieder kommen.Danke nochmal für und.
Auf dem Weg nach hause haben wir uns mit dem Sepp ein Autorennen geliefert.....und diesmal habe ich  gewonnen.
Morgen geht es zur Abwechlung auf die Strasse..


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2010)

..na dann leg ich mal nach....wir haben heute mit Kind und Kegel ...mit den Jaymanos gute  9 km gemacht !! ohne HM !!!...bis zur 7.Brücke mit Bachbad...den Kids hats super gefallen !!

Beim Boxenstopp danach haben wir noch den Ghostrider beim Geheimtraining gesehen

*Bis Mittwoch....vor dem Deutschlandspiel.....kurze, knackige Runde bis ca. 1900 h damit es mit dem Fußball paßt !!*

Bis denne....


----------



## eifeljeti (4. Juli 2010)

Mir hat die Runde auch Spass gemacht. 
Für ein lockeres  Ausfahren ging es gut zügig voran. Aber wir waren erfolgreich. Ich hab keinen neuen Bremsenstich!
Schade nur das ich ein wenig früher abdrehen mußte, totes Fleisch mit Wayzen hätte mir auch gepasst!
Das Nettetal  bietet noch ne ganze Menge. Gibt immer noch neue Trails die es zu fahren gilt.
Bis bald im Wald
Hein.
@ Sascha: Wenn du morgens fahren willst, kannste mich auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit nach Bonn begleiten. Abfahrt 05:00Uhr


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juli 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen neuen Bremsenstich!
> @ Sascha: Wenn du morgens fahren willst, kannste mich auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit nach Bonn begleiten. Abfahrt 05:00Uhr



....dann wirst du nicht pünktlich sayn........

..."Ich hab keinen neuen Bremsenstich!"....dafür nen Gemsenstich....


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Juli 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @ Sascha: Wenn du morgens fahren willst, kannste mich auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit nach Bonn begleiten. Abfahrt 05:00Uhr



Lach Danke für das Angebot da lehne Ich aber Höflichst ab das Ist mir dann doch noch etwas zu früh für ne Funrunde  Hoffe aber das Wir bald mal wieder ne Runde drehn können.(zu normalen Zeiten *lach*)

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..na dann leg ich mal nach....wir haben heute mit Kind und Kegel ...mit den Jaymanos gute  9 km gemacht !! ohne HM !!!...bis zur 7.Brücke mit Bachbad...den Kids hats super gefallen !!
> 
> Beim Boxenstopp danach haben wir noch den Ghostrider beim Geheimtraining gesehen
> 
> ...



ja . war ne super Tour !!! Und ich war immer ganz vorne dabay 
Das Brexbachtal ist schon sehr sehr schöööön.

Und die Aftershowparty im Biergarten war auch nett lecker und gut!


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....dann wirst du nicht pünktlich sayn....



Hällst Du den mit Hein mit ??


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Juli 2010)

Letzter 

Gute Nacht zusammen 

PS: 4500 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. Juli 2010)

Zweiter 

Guten Morgen Musli und dem Rest der Manschaft !!

Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (5. Juli 2010)

morgään, ich bin auch schon wach


----------



## illi3384 (5. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Dritter , Moin Leuts
> 
> war dann doch ne Stunde unterwegs eben hab aber nur ne Straßerunde gemacht , Plaidt ,Miesenheim , Weissenturm , Urmitz , M-Kärlich , Bassenheim , Ochtendung , Plaidt 30km ca.1,5std hab nicht genau auf die Startzeit gesehn.
> 
> ...


 

das dürften dann Mischa und ich gewesen sein. sind die runde bschen abgewandelt in die andere richtung gefahren.
hättest ja mal hallo sagen können ;-)
aber mit dem alter schätzen üben wir noch bischen, ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (5. Juli 2010)

illi3384 schrieb:


> das dürften dann Mischa und ich gewesen sein. sind die runde bschen abgewandelt in die andere richtung gefahren.
> hättest ja mal hallo sagen können ;-)
> aber mit dem alter schätzen üben wir noch bischen, ne



Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung wg der Schätzung des Alters , das Hallo kam und Ich glaub Micha hatte sogar zurück gelächelt mit Kopfnicken kann mich aber auch verkuckt haben. Man kennt sich ja noch nicht persönlich bei nächsten mal geh Ich sofort in die Eisen um ein richtiges Hallo zu sagen , lasst uns mal was ausmachen zwecks gemeinsamer Tour 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## illi3384 (5. Juli 2010)

stimmt, da war mal einer der hallo gesagt hat.
wahrscheinlich warst du das dann sogar.

also von mir aus gerne. die räder stehen noch in andernach. d.h. irgendwann diese woche werden wir nochmal von da aus starten. geben dann bescheid wenn genaueres feststeht.

allerdings müssten die runden frauenfreundlich sein. also so ne runde wie am sonntag is schon ok.


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. Juli 2010)

Schwarzes Bike , Weisses Trikot und nen roten Kopf das war Ich ja  , diese Woche hab Ich ja geschrieben weiss Ich noch nicht genau wie Ich fahre da Ich zumind, heute und Morgen Nachtschicht habe , Mittwoch fällt flach wg Fußball evtl Donnerstag oder Freitag mal sehn vll fährt mein Frauchen ja dann auch mit mal sehn. Tom fällt aus diese Woche hat er mir schon gesagt , Hein auch naja mal sehn wird sich kurzfristig entscheiden wann und wo wir fahren 

Einfach Anschreiben 

Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. Juli 2010)

*AN ALLE *


vll jemand Lust am Mittwoch zusammen Fußball zu schauen ??? Ein zwei Bierchen dabei und unsere Jungs Anfeuern damit es danach gegen die Käsies geht 
Wer Lust oder Ideen dazu hat gerne melden bei Mir..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mischbaeck (5. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Schwarzes Bike , Weisses Trikot und nen roten Kopf das war Ich ja  , diese Woche hab Ich ja geschrieben weiss Ich noch nicht genau wie Ich fahre da Ich zumind, heute und Morgen Nachtschicht habe , Mittwoch fällt flach wg Fußball evtl Donnerstag oder Freitag mal sehn vll fährt mein Frauchen ja dann auch mit mal sehn. Tom fällt aus diese Woche hat er mir schon gesagt , Hein auch naja mal sehn wird sich kurzfristig entscheiden wann und wo wir fahren
> 
> Einfach Anschreiben
> 
> Sascha



Hallo 

Danke für das Kompliment! 

Wollten am Donnerstag noch ne runde von Andernach aus drehn und so gegen 18:00 Starten. 

Vielleicht hast du ja zeit und lusst mitzufahren? 

*@ all: Ihr dürft natürlich auch kommen.*

Wird ne kleine lockere Runde 2 - 2 1/2 Std. Max. oder so wie es kommt!

Kennen uns noch nicht wirklich in der Region aus, würde mich also freuen wenn ein Ortskundiger dabbay sayn könnte und ne schöne leichte Einsteigerrunde kennt!


----------



## T-Brex (5. Juli 2010)

*Mittwoch....vor dem Deutschlandspiel.....kurze,  knackige Runde bis ca. 1900 h damit es mit dem Fußball  paßt !!*

Bis denne.... 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Judo-Uwe (6. Juli 2010)

Anmeldung für Brexbachgemsen Team 1 in Eppstein steht.
Habe mich ebenso am Keiler-Bike-Marathon angemeldet(Mittelstrecke)
Wer hat Lust am Sonntag den Erbeskopf zu bezwingen Start der Mittelstrecke um 10.00 Uhr 65km und 1800Hm.
Im Hunsrück werden es angenehme 31 Grad,im Rheintal heiße 35°


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen !!!


----------



## Sunny77 (6. Juli 2010)

> *Hundsangen b. Montabaur, Polizeibeamter verletzte sich bei  Täterverfolgung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huhu,

leider reden die in dem Zitat von mir. Also der Verletzte  Ich muss noch was im Krankenhaus bleiben und werde mich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad aetzen können. Ich habe mir den linken Unterarm aufgeschnitten und hirbei ne Menge kaputt gemacht ..  Ich hoffe es in der Reha wieder hinzubekommen.
Ich werde das ganze hier selbstverständlich weiter verfolgen und wenn ihr mal ne Tour macht und zufällig in Hundsdorf vorbei kommt, ihr seit rechtherzlich auf ein Kühles eingeladen


----------



## ElbertHai (6. Juli 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> leider reden die in dem Zitat von mir. Also der Verletzte  Ich muss noch was im Krankenhaus bleiben und werde mich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad aetzen können. Ich habe mir den linken Unterarm aufgeschnitten und hirbei ne Menge kaputt gemacht ..  Ich hoffe es in der Reha wieder hinzubekommen.
> Ich werde das ganze hier selbstverständlich weiter verfolgen und wenn ihr mal ne Tour macht und zufällig in Hundsdorf vorbei kommt, ihr seit rechtherzlich auf ein Kühles eingeladen


 
Das war ja echt eine ******* in dem blöden Kaff!!
Tut mir echt leid, dass es dich so schwer erwischt hat. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder auf die Beine... ähm Arme komst. Lass dich schön pflegen, hast du dir verdient. Hoffentlich hast du keine bleibenden Schäden. Ich drück dir die Daumen zur schnellen Genesung.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juli 2010)

Also Leutz,

macht schön langsam.

Alle Ärzte der Brexbachtalklinik sind voll ausgebucht.
In Notfällen kann da nur der Schlächter von Nickenich helfen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> leider reden die in dem Zitat von mir. Also der Verletzte  Ich muss noch was im Krankenhaus bleiben und werde mich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad aetzen können. Ich habe mir den linken Unterarm aufgeschnitten und hirbei ne Menge kaputt gemacht ..  Ich hoffe es in der Reha wieder hinzubekommen.
> Ich werde das ganze hier selbstverständlich weiter verfolgen und wenn ihr mal ne Tour macht und zufällig in Hundsdorf vorbei kommt, ihr seit rechtherzlich auf ein Kühles eingeladen




Wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht aber auch von meiner Seite her wünsche Ich Dir gute Genesung und das Du bald wieder fit bist 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juli 2010)

Wir haben sogar 2 Schlächter
Tom kümmert sich um die Nickenicher und Plaidter und ich um die Bendorfer!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juli 2010)

ich will auch nen Kayler


----------



## Andreas S. (6. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Gibt ja dieses Jahr ein richtig schönes Goody als Startpräsent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt zum R2 World Cup Rahmen


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen ...

Frage , Gibts da bei der Keiler Tour auch sowas wie in Rhens ?? Ich meine eine Anfänger Tour oder ist das nur die eine Strecke von der Ihr die ganze Zeit redet ?? In Rhens gabs ja drei Etappen daher meine Frage 
Werd jetzt auch noch ne kleine Runde drehn um 6 gehts wieder auf die Arbeit 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (6. Juli 2010)

Wie weit bzw. wo ist den dieses Keiler Rennen?


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Fahr doch die kleine Runde.



Danke Sepp  ( Hatte nicht auf den Link im Posting geachtet sorry ...) 30km mit 500HM das müsste ich sogar schaffen wenn Ich mit Tom fahre machen wir das eigendlich auch wenn Ich mich recht Erinnere. 
Evtl noch jmd Interesse an den 30km ?? ( Allein hab Ich Angst im Wald )


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was wünschen wir denn  den Holländern für heute?
> 
> Viel Glück! oder...



ja würd Ich sagen Viel Glück , verdient haben sie es den Spielerisch find Ich die gar nicht mal soo schlecht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Juli 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> leider reden die in dem Zitat von mir. Also der Verletzte  Ich muss noch was im Krankenhaus bleiben und werde mich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad aetzen können. Ich habe mir den linken Unterarm aufgeschnitten und hirbei ne Menge kaputt gemacht ..




....dann sei bloß froh das man Dich bis jetzt nicht erwischt hat....die Fahndung nach Dir läuft ja noch ....Gute Besserung...das mit dem Wayzen in Dogcity ist vorgemerkt...bitte mal posten wenn Du es kaltgestellt hast...


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du hast gelesen 2 Stunden Autobahn?
> Über 200km Asphalt lutschen bis hinter Aschaffenburg!
> Abfahrt 5.30Uhr
> 43 Startgeld
> ...



Klar habs gelesen !! Wo wäre das Problem die 2 Std. Fahrt macht mir nix aus. Vorallem wenn man ja evtl mit jmd zusammen fahren würde 
Aber Ich werd mir die anderen Links von Dir mal ansehen Beim Sebamed wollten die Gemsen doch auch Starten oder hat sich das wieder geändert ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. Juli 2010)

@sunny77 : ich konnte es garnicht glauben was Dir passiert ist. Ich wünsche Dir gute Heilung und alles Gute!


----------



## CF-Rafi (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

habe heute eine neue Tour gefahrenVon Oberwerth hoch nach Pfaffenheck,dann auf dem Hunsrücker-Fahradweg Richtung Emmelshausen  über Hungerroth,Dörth,Holzfeld,Werlau runter nach St.Goar zum Burg Rheinfels.Von dort aus den Rheinhöhenweg nach über Bad Salzig und Boppard, Hünenfeld zurück nach Koblenz.
Insgesamt gute 90 km in 5 Stunden 15 min.Jetzt bin ich erschöpftund die kleine Runde morgen in Sayn wird mir gut tun.
Also bis morgen.

Den Keiler-Marathon würde ich gerne mitfahren,warte aber erstmal mit der Anmeldeng ab,weil ich ab den 01.08 Urlaub habe und höchstwahrscheinlich verreisen muss.Mal schauen


.....und jetzt weiter Fussball gucken


----------



## Sunny77 (6. Juli 2010)

danke an alle genesungswünsche


----------



## carboni1 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja heute in Sayn von 17 - 19 Uhr damit wir zum Fussball wieder zuhause sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn dem so sei, das Deutschland schon 3:0 vorne ist, dann mach das so!


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juli 2010)

Hay Hangi,alles Gute zum 51. Geburtstag.


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

ist ja schon richtig was los hier ! Der Hangi hat Geburtstag ?? Na dann wünsch Ich doch  und hoff das wir darauf mal die Tage ein  trinken  feier schön 

Werde beim http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/ auch mitfahren die Kurzstrecke meldung Team Brexbachgemsen  mal sehn wie das so ist , Sebamed steht noch in den Sternen aber vll da auch die Kurzstrecke muss das aber erst mit der Chefdirektion abklären .
Heute Abend um 17h am Kreisel in Sayn 

Schönen Tag euch allen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (7. Juli 2010)

Na , dann von mir auch alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr!

Viel Spass beim feiern!
Hein


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Hangi,

auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## carboni1 (7. Juli 2010)

cf-rafi schrieb:


> hallo hangi,
> 
> auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag


 
dito


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2010)

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück

Alles Gute zum 51. Hast Dich gut gehalten ! Du bist der am jüngsten aussehende Senioren Drei-Starter  Respekt


----------



## ww-ck (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Tom,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Birthday. Wenn du in dem Alter Stützräder brauchst nur melden. Baue sie bei meiner Tochter ab.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Juli 2010)

müsli und wwck Freund Erik die Heulsuse Zabel hat auch


----------



## T-Brex (7. Juli 2010)

...schöner Quickie heute..mit 9 !!!!!Gemsen..und das kurz vorm FußballSuper...und unsere Rookies Jaymano und SKlein haben sich wacker geschlagen.......Weiter so.....Quält Euch !!!...das wird was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (7. Juli 2010)

Das Allerbeste zum Wiegenfeste ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Tom !!!

Auch noch kurz vor'm Countdown für Schlad O Schland... Hoffe für uns alle Dayne Party findet ein gutes Ende...

olli


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Juli 2010)

war ne Super Runde mit einer super Truppe! Hatte 37km aufm Tacho , kann das sayn?
@hangi - solle es tatsächlich stimmen, dass Du heute Geb. hast , dann auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja hat heut echt Fun gemacht ausser das meine Schaltung mich genervt hat , hat es echt super Spaß gemacht 

Bis demnächst im Wald

Gruß Sascha


----------



## xmichelx (7. Juli 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ....Ich habe mir den linken Unterarm aufgeschnitten und hirbei ne Menge kaputt gemacht ..  Ich hoffe es in der Reha wieder hinzubekommen.
> ..



Hi Sandro, 

ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung. Sehen uns dann auf zwei Rädern wieder, wenn Du wieder fit bist.

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> keiner da für oben?
> 
> dann halt ich



Müsli, hast Du ein Frühwarnsystem für " immer oben " ?
War ne schöne Tour heute - hat mich gefreut nochmal mit Dir zu radeln.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. Juli 2010)

Hi ´Tom
auch von mir alles Gute.


Tja das wars dann mit 54" 74" 90" 2010"
Schade schade,


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Juli 2010)

Moin Jungs 

Tja das wars und dafür haben wir echt unsere schöne Tour so schnell absolviert . Egal Aufstehn und beim nächsten Mal besser machen in 2 Jahren kommt die EM dann treten wir den Spaniern in den Ar....

@Jens Du bist bei der nächsten Tour hoffentlich auch wieder dabei hat Spaß gemacht  Bin Ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige Bremser im Team aber wir zwei machen das schon noch , Aufgeben gibts nicht 

Wünsche Euch nen schönen Tag heute 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## illi3384 (8. Juli 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Danke für das Kompliment!
> 
> ...


 

wäre noch jemand dabei?

@sascha: ich ruf dich heute mittag mal an


----------



## illi3384 (8. Juli 2010)

so nun ists beschlossene Sache:
Mischa, Sascha und ich starten heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr in Plaidt am Dorfplatz.
Es soll grob Richtung Reginarisbrunnen gehen. genaue Route schauen wir spontan.

Wer mitfahren mag, weiß ja dann bescheid ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Juli 2010)

> Machen wir (ich Gemsen und Co.) wahrscheinlich kurzfristig mit Radtour  vorm grillen!



Dann sach aber diesmal vorher Bescheid my Friend 

Bis dann im Wald


----------



## !Ghostrider! (8. Juli 2010)

So trotzdem ich wenig fahre bleiben Äusfälle nicht aus.
Nach den Problemen mit der Gabel.
(Danke an den Jens fürs ÖL. Da hast du noch einen gut bei mir.)
Hat sich nun der SBS Verschluss meines Raptor Schuhs zerlegt.






[/URL][/IMG]

Und was soll ich sagen, war schon drauf und dran mir ein neues Paar zu gönne.
Dann hab ich mir gedacht frag mal bei Northwave an obs die Dinger einzeln gibt.
Und was soll ich sagen, Gruß an die nette Dame der Northwave Vertretung in München, für die kostenlose Blitzlieferung  der neuen Schnallen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Juli 2010)

> Und was soll ich sagen, Gruß an die nette Dame der Northwave Vertretung  in München, für die kostenlose  Blitzlieferung  der neuen Schnallen.



Na da soll mal einer sagen das es heutzutage keinen Service mehr gibt 
Du hast bestimmt heftigst geflirtet mit der Frau deswegen gabs die Dinger umsonst  Aber Ich gönns Dir ja


----------



## CF-Rafi (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Müsli,

danke für den Tip
Habe heute die RR-Runde so gefahren,wie Du mir gestern gesagt hast:
Koblenz-Brodenbach-Morshausen-Beulich-Gondershausen.Emmelshausen-Karbach-Rheinbay-Boppard Buchennau-Boppard-Koblenz.
Nicht schlecht die Strecke,vor allem die Abfahrten (bis 70 km/h).
Nur das Stück zwischen Brodenbach und E-Hausen hat sich gezogen (600 Hm) in der Sonne.
Die Daten:83 km,3:13,620Hm macht ein Schnitt von 25,7


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Juli 2010)

So die Eifelfraktion  meldet sich zurück , war ne kurze , gemütliche Tour mit Micha und Illka hat Spaß gemacht werden wir demnächst mal wiederholen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. Juli 2010)

Ärster 

Guten Morgen zusammen , schönen Tag und ein noch schöneres Wochenende wüsche Ich euch allen ..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (9. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht mal eine kurze Meldung, wer morgen um ayn in sayn ist!


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn dann müsste ich mir noch eine Strecke überlegen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. Juli 2010)

HI 

Also Ich bin Morgen im Schwimmbad mit Familie , werd Morgen früh so um 7 fahren , Sonntag Ruhetag evtl bin Ich Mittwoch wieder dabei ...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Juli 2010)

@Müsli: Dein neues Icon / Benutzerbild finde ich schön.....
da habe ich mir auch mal ein neues zugelegt....Knetmännchen "BUFO" (selbstgemacht von smooth)

ROCK ON!


----------



## alutzo (9. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal eine kurze Meldung, wer morgen um ayn in sayn ist!



Hallo zusammen, also ich bin morgen um ayn in Sayn.

@ carboni, 
nur keinen Aufwand, werden schon ne schöne Runde zusammenkriegen, Hauptsache schön schattig.

Grüße alutzo


----------



## carboni1 (9. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht wieder mit einem Besuch in der Eisdiele am Park


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ob ich morgen um Ayn in Sayn sein werde,
entscheidet sich erst morgen früh.
Also mäibi tumorou


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> und wieder oben!
> 
> Ärsta! Oder Letzter, je nachdem wie man es sieht!
> 
> ...



 konntest nicht schlafen was !!! 

Guten Morgen 

Euch einen schönen Tag und ne schöne Tour , Ich fahr jetzt ne Runde durchs Nettetal nachher Schwimmbad 

Bis bald im Wald mal wieder 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juli 2010)

zweyter morgän


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juli 2010)

Haste Dein Planschbecken aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Juli 2010)

hi,
heute ohne mich in Sayn.
Werde gleich bei mir eine grosse Runde RR fahren,dann bin ich auch zeitig zur Tour und Fussball.
Viel Spass und schönes WE


----------



## carboni1 (10. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Samstagstour mit 5 Gemsen
Es war alles dabei vom Genuss übers Trails neue Wege und schnelle Abfahrten und sogar eine tolle Rast mit einem oder zwei kühlen Blonden.


----------



## ww-ck (10. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen früh eine Runde RR (Grundlagen) an Mosel oder Rhein zu fahren?
Nicht zu spät und nicht zu lang bei der Hitze.
Gruß Chrisitian


----------



## CF-Rafi (10. Juli 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Morgen früh eine Runde RR (Grundlagen) an Mosel oder Rhein zu fahren?
> Nicht zu spät und nicht zu lang bei der Hitze.
> Gruß Chrisitian



Hi Chris,
ich würde eine Runde fahren.
Habe heute als 9 Trainingseinheit in den letzten 10 Tagen gute 121 Km in 4:22 an der Mosel abgespult.Einfach mörderisch bei diesen Temperaturen (max.45°C).Wasserverbrauch während der Tour : 5 Liter.

Wegen morgen habe ich Dir per PN meine Tel. geschickt,dann könnten wir evtl.eine Ausrollrunde fahren.Melde Dich einfach.


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. Juli 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Habe heute als 9 Trainingseinheit in den letzten 10 Tagen gute 121 Km in 4:22 an der Mosel abgespult.Einfach mörderisch bei diesen Temperaturen (max.45°C).Wasserverbrauch während der Tour : 5 Liter.



 Rafi Du bist ja Irre  Ich bin um 7 heut Morgen gefahrn und das war mir um 8 schon zu warm trotz Waldfahrt , Familie und Ich waren im Freibad und da hatten wir um 14h  laut Termo 39 Grad die Becken waren total überfüllt mir war so heiss das Ich im Wasser unter der Rutsche im Schatten gesessen hab  Und DU spulst mal eben 121km ab  Räspääkt aber Trotzdem Irre 
Morgen Fahrrad frei , Ruhetag und wieder mit der Familie ins Schwimmbad soll wieder so heiss werden 

Schönen Abend noch Jungs 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. Juli 2010)

*SIEG !!!*


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. Juli 2010)

Ärster

Guten Morgen 

schönen Sonntag euch und euren Familien bei dem heissen Wetter hier 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## BrexbachG. (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute morgen in 2:40 h  52 km ohne HM durch die Heide gedreht.
da wars noch ok von den Temperaturen.....jetzt ists nur noch hayß.....
....schnell noch ayn zway Wayzen zur Abkühlung...


----------



## VerenaZ750 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Gemse,

gestern musste ich leider arbeiten. aber ich hab auch ohne mein Müsing geschwitzt ohne Ende.

ich bin gerade vom MTB-Techniktraining heim gekommen. In die Vulkaneifel nach "Gillenfeld" hatte es mich heute Morgen verschlagen.. 

Es war interessant und auch bitter nötig  Allerdings etwas kurz.
Aber man kann auch mehrere Tage buchen.

Da unten kann auch gut fahren. Hab schon wichtige Kontakte geknüpft.

Schaut mal rein unter www.bergradtouren.de

Liebe Grüße,
Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juli 2010)

....na fleissig gewessen?..wir schon

"Die zwei von der Hüpfburg" (Zabel-Freunde) haben heute bei angenehmen 35 °C eine "Tour de Mosel" gefahren:
89 Km mit rundem 30-igen Schnitt.
Damit ist auch mein 10-tägiges  MTB - RR Marathon zu Ende.
Die nächsten 5 Tage werden wieder anders genossen....mit arbeiten


@Uwe:  wie war's heute bei Erbeskopf?



und jetzt Finale: ich tippe auf Espana


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Stimmt Erbeskopf stand ja an habe ich total verschwitzt



bist Du nicht ......eh eh


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi, in der Richtung ist auch der "Eifelgreg?" (Schlag mich nicht) ´mit seinen Touren unterwegs glaube Verwandschaft vom JayJay
> Tolles Fleckchen Erde dort!
> Und bestimmt eine Erkundung wert.
> Bei dem tollen Wetterchen verzichte ich "noch" gerne auf Bike aber das wird sich die Tage bestimmt aendern.
> ...



Ja - so isset. Unter www.vulkan-mtb.de gibt es alle Infos. Der Gregor macht einen guten Job. Tolles Technik Training und tolle geführte Touren in allen Kategorien. Kann ich nur empflehlen.

Hot greetings
JAY


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. Juli 2010)

Äerster  

Guten Morgen Leuts ... 

nen schönen , heissen Tag an alle 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Juli 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast in 2009 Ergebnisliste geschaut


Richtig,Gesamtplatz 23 von 450 Startern in 3.17 Std Ak-Platz 9.
Nix mit Preisgeld,obwohl insgesamt 3900 Euro an Preisgelder ausgeschüttet werden. Selbst Hans von der SIG mit Platz 12 Gesamt ist "nur" AK-Platz 6! Die ersten zwei Gesamt sind sogar Sen2 unglaublich!
Ab AK-Platz 5 gabs Preisgeld. Hat trotzdem Super Spass gemacht klasse Strecke ohne Teer mit vielen anspruchsvollen Trails bei angenehmen Temperaturen von 22° bis 27° Grad. Mit sechzig Sachen die Ski-Piste runter zu donnern ist schon eine geile Sache nur mitten drin der Buckel mit Sprungeinlage war haarig,Landung mit dem Vorderrad zum Glück war der Popo weit hinten. Zur Belohnung wurde man unten mit der Schneekanone erfrischt.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es eigendlich Mittwoch aus mit der Feierabendtour ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigendlich Mittwoch aus mit der Feierabendtour ??
> 
> Gruß Sascha


 
Wie immer am Schloss 17 Uhr!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Juli 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gut gmacht.
> 
> Schön Form halten jetzt bis zum Keiler


Die Woche noch fünf Einheiten anschließend zwei Königsetappen Westerwaldsteig in zwei Tagen 235 km und 6000 Hm mit einer Übernachtung wer Lust und Zeit hat kann mitfahren Start Sonntag oder Montag. Keiler wir kommen


----------



## Andreas S. (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Erbsenkopf Ergebnis.

WW Steig in 2 Etappen, da haste dir aber was vorgenommen.

sind zwar "nur" je 117km und 3000hm , aber dafür schwere Höhenmeter.
Hoffentlich haste gute Wanderschuhe dabbay. Wirst bestimmt z.T gut brauchen können.
Wo startest du denn? Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.
Bist du allein?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Erbsenkopf Ergebnis.
> 
> WW Steig in 2 Etappen, da haste dir aber was vorgenommen.
> 
> ...


 Bin wohl alleine Klettersteige werden umfahren ansonsten wird der ganze Tag gefahren.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Wenn wir das Samstag und Sonntag machen könnten wäre ich dabei
> Sepp


 Habe am Samstag noch Frühdienst anschließend zwei Wochen Urlaub.
Schade hätte sonst gut gepasst mit dir als Partner die zwei Tage durchzufahren. 
Muss sowieso noch eine Schippe drauflegen damit ich dir beim Keiler Windschatten geben kann.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich bin froh wenn ich bei dir mithalten kann.Fährst du noch einen Wettkampf vor dem Keiler?
> 
> Sepp


 Nein, kein Wettkampf nur Training,so muss jetzt los Malbergrunde zurück über Rheinsteig.Sehen wir uns am 24. beim Hangschieber?
Bis dann


----------



## carboni1 (13. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Nein, kein Wettkampf nur Training,so muss jetzt los Malbergrunde zurück über Rheinsteig.Sehen wir uns am 24. beim Hangschieber?
> Bis dann


 
Fährste nach Bad Ems?


----------



## carboni1 (14. Juli 2010)

Wer von euch ist um 17 Uhr in Sayn?


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. Juli 2010)

Nabend zusammen 

Habs leider wg der Arbeit nicht geschafft zur Tour heute wollte eigendlich mitfahren ging aber dann doch nicht sorry 
Hoffe aber das ihr Spaß hattet im Wald 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (14. Juli 2010)

Heute haben sich zwei Gemsen den Biketramps für ne kleine Runde angeschlossen! Vielleicht mal eine kurze Meldung wer am Samstag um ayn in sayn ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

Erster 

Guten Morgen zusammen , seid Ihr noch alle da oder hats euch weggefegt  HIer in Plaidt war echt was los Feuerwehr war ständig im Einsatz sind paar Bäume umgefallen und einiges durch die Luft geflogen an kleinmaterial ..

Schönen Tag an alle 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juli 2010)

wenn du noch nie zentriert hast,dann lass besser die Finger davon.
Bring doch das Rad dorthin wo du es gekauft hast.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juli 2010)

reklamieren!!
ne Quatsch.
Es wird doch in deiner Nähe einen Radhändler geben?
Ansonsten der Händler in Cochem der auch die Brexbachtrikots mitbezahlt.


----------



## carboni1 (15. Juli 2010)

Canyon oder Regenhardt zentrieren günstig und gut!


----------



## carboni1 (15. Juli 2010)

Du kannst auch nicht ohne Arbeit sein............. bei dem Fleischbeschau auf Bild 1


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Jungs 

Welcome Bäck Tom  schön das Du wieder gesund Heim gefunden hast und wie man sieht habt ihr ne Menge Spaß gehabt 

Thema Oppenhausen wie gesagt möchte mich für die 20km Strecke melden würde dann mit Dir und deinen Mädels zusammen fahren wenn das ok ist für euch !!
Lust evtl Samstag Mittag oder Sonntag Morgen auf ne Runde im Wald ?? Kann auch mal nach Nickenich rüber kommen kein problem sag einfach Bescheid wenn Du Lust hast .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (15. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> So wie ich Hangi kenne kann der vor kommenden Mittwoch noch nicht gerade auf dem Bike sitzen.Ans fahren ist gar nicht zu denken.:kotz:
> 
> Außerdem war er mit Radklamotten in Spanien vor einer Apotheke und hat nen Rucksack dabbay.Hat das was zu bedeuten?
> 
> ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

> Schaut euch mal die Venen am rechten Arm an.



Nix Apotheke gehn ...das hat der vom Eimer stemmen


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

> Anmeldung
> 
> Gallahaan-Trail
> 
> ...


Angemeldet  mein erstes Race mal sehn ob Ich überhaupt ankomme
Hab mich natürlich unter Team Brexbach Gemsen Angemeldet wie sich das gehört wär noch schön wenn bis dahin die Nachbestellung der Trikots durch wäre damit Ich auch das passende Outfit dazu hab  ja wenn dann richtig oder net  Persönliches Ziel bis dahin strampeln bis zum Umfallen und unter 100kg kommen also ruff uffs Bike 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

> Auch schön das die Kerle noch nie etwas von Vorschriften beim benutzen  von Kettensägen oder sonstigem Holzfällermaterial gehört haben.
> Sägen lustig in die Welt hinein ohne Schutzhose,Helm,Schuhen oder sonst  was.
> Wie die ausgesehen haben tippe ich mal auf 1Euro Kräfte mit einer top  Ausbildung!
> Echt lächerlich mit Jogginghosen zu arbeiten.
> Wo war der Revierförster?



Echt Unverantwortlich sowas aber da sieht man mal wieder wie das ist heutzutage ...Arbeiter sind nur noch Sklaven ...wen Du Dich Beschwerst kannst ja gehn heisst es dann andere machen die Arbeit auch so kommt aber weh es passiert was dann heisst es wieso hat der Man keine Schutzkleidung an ...Kopfschütteln kann man da nur ...


PS: Heut Mittag kam Ich die B9 runter von Neuwied Richtung KO kurz vor Abfahrt M-Kärlich fährt man doch über ne Brücke da ist doch Tatsächlich einer mim Rad gefahren , Autos sofort Warnblinker an , Ich hab die Polizei gerufen der Cop lachte nur und sagte mir das Ich innerhalb 5min der 8te Anrufer wäre und ein Auto schon unterwegs wäre ...Sachen gibts die Gibts gar net


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Juli 2010)

> Dat war bestimmt der Hein, der darf das!



 Lach ne der wäre nie auf nem Damenrad gefahren und selbst wenn dann auf keinen Fall soooooooo langsam


----------



## eifeljeti (15. Juli 2010)

Ne, ich komm aus der anderen Richtung und mein Damenrad ist zur Zeit out of order


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Juli 2010)

Erster  

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädchen , nen Schönen Tag euch allen 

Sascha


----------



## !Ghostrider! (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Mal einen nicht Bike bezogne Frage.
Hat jemand zufällig nen Mintbagger rumstehen.
Den er mir leihen kann.
Ich könnt hier einen gebrauchen.
Gruß André


----------



## carboni1 (16. Juli 2010)

Ne aber kannste leihen in Vallendar bei diesem Containerdienst. Der ist an der Strasse Richtung Höhr-Grenzhausen höhe Schönstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Juli 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Mal einen nicht Bike bezogne Frage.
> Hat jemand zufällig nen Mintbagger rumstehen.
> Den er mir leihen kann.
> ...


Tach Andre,
aus guter Erfahrung kann ich Dir die Mietstation MVM , Hr. Ludwig Hellenbrand empfehlen. Der sitzt im Industriegebiet Neuwied undweit von Dir. Meld dich ruhig, hab in der Neuwieder Gegegend aus beruflichen Gründen noch andere Mietstationen. 
Halt alter Baumensch...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Juli 2010)

Juhuuuuuuuu !!! WW-CK, der "Alte Mann" hat's geschafft...








Wieder ein Jahr älter... Alles Alles Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hoffe der Trip bei der Lisbeth is very good verlaufen und ihr hattet many Fun...






Gruß , dein ehemaliger Hinterherfahrer 

(heutzutage kann ich nicht mehr folgen...)


----------



## Dicker Bambini (16. Juli 2010)

Ghosti ... hast ne PN mit Nummern...


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. Juli 2010)

Hi Jungens ...

Schließe mich den Gratulanten an , Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von Mir 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> So, wer ist denn morgen dabei?
> 
> Um ayn in Sayn; Und wer macht den Guido?


Ich komme


----------



## carboni1 (16. Juli 2010)

ich och

uwe machst du morgen den guide?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Juli 2010)

Auchmal Erster....

Wiedtal  wär net schlecht 

Monrepo,Datzeroth,Solscheid,Malberg-Skihütte,Fockenbachtal,Strassenhaus usw....usw  viele HM und KM  

wal sehn wie s Wetter heute wird


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen  zwayta !!

Heute viel Spaß bei der Tour und hoffentlich gutes Wetter hier hat es gerade schwer geregnet in Plaidt ...
Schönes Wochenende euch allen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Auchmal Erster....
> 
> Wiedtal wär net schlecht
> 
> ...


 
Morgen @all
Deine Tour hört sich gut anjetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden. Bei uns regnet es ohne Ende
Wie sagt doch unsere Obergemse Samstags um ayn scheynt immer die Sonne, ich hoffe er hat auch heute RECHT


----------



## alutzo (17. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Auchmal Erster....
> 
> Wiedtal  wär net schlecht
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei, bin jetzt noch unterwegs hoffe ich schaff es bis Ayn in Sayn, könnte aber knapp werden.

Wenn ihr von Sayn startet, können wir vielleicht einen Punkt ausmachen wo wir uns gegebenenfalls treffen können?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. Juli 2010)

Wenig Traffic hier.....werde um 1330  am Haus am Pilz warten falls die RestGemsen sich für die Wiedtour entscheiden...

 @ alutzo  ist ja für dich auch näher falls es zeitl. eng wird


----------



## carboni1 (17. Juli 2010)

Ja ok! Ich bin um ayns in sayn und bringe mit wer da ist und wir kommen zum Haus am Pilz!


----------



## alutzo (17. Juli 2010)

Supi, 13:30 Uhr, HaP schaffe ich auch, bis gleich


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Sattel rumliegen ? siehe Sig
Selle Italia flite, Carbonio oder ähnlich


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Juli 2010)

Nabend Jungs 

na wie war die Tour heute ?? Bin heute in Bad Hönningen unterwegs gewesen von dort auch gestartet schön an den Weinbergen hoch oberhalb am Schloß Arenfels unterwegs quer durch den Wald bis runter nach Leubsdorf von da aus nach Erpel bis an die Ruine von der Remagener Brücke von da ab geht ein Radweg hoch auf den Aussichtspunkt wieder paar schöne HM gemacht kurze Aussichtsrast und dann gings wieder zurück nach Bad Hönningen alles in allem laut Tacho 43km war 1:38std unterwegs schöne Tour und gutes Training für mich gewesen  Kurz vorm Ziel hat mich dann Hein angerufen und wollte auch fahren leider zu spät  aber bei nächsten Mal klappt das wieder 

zum Abschluss noch ne Frage ...Hab gerade in der neuen Bike gelesen das am 21/22.8 Rad am Ring ist wahlweise 8 oder 24 std ... sind da die Gemsen auch dabei ?? Ist bestimmt ein Interessantes Event , gebt mal Info ob wir da am Start sind oder nicht  

Eine Hilfe frage hab Ich auch noch meine Vordere Scheibe schleift wie bescheuert wie kann Ich dem Abhilfe verschaffen das nerft total, dazu kommt noch das bei schnelleren Abfahrten mein Vorderreifen ab 30-40km/h anfängt zu schlingern das Ich mich schon des Öfteren beinahe fast Abgelegt hätte habe kürzlich nen Platten gehabt und repariert kann es evtl sein das Ich bei wieder aufziehn was falsch gemacht habe ??? pls Help me 

Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sascha! Zu der Bremse: Wenn du vorne eine Postmounthalterung hast ist die Lösung einfach. Die beiden Schrauben mit denen der Bremssattel auf der Halterung befestigt ist lockern. Dann die  Bremse ziehen und gezogen halten. Jetzt die Schrauben ( bei gezogener Bremse!) wieder festziehen. Der Sattel richtet sich selber wieder aus. Hast du eine IS 2000 Halterung muß man mit Unterlagscheiben versuchen den Sattel auszurichten! Ist ein wenig umständlich das ganze!
Zum Reifenflattern: Ich hatte dir ja schon gesagt das der Reifen den du fährst nicht so gut ist. Das ganze jetzt in Verbindung mit falschem Luftdruck ( vieleicht noch ein kleiner Schlag in der Felge) kann zu diesem flattern führen.
Ich kann dir anbieten das ich mir das mal ansehe, hab allerdings Montag erst ab ca. 18:00Uhr  Zeit!
Gruß Hein


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Juli 2010)

naabend,
von mir auch Alles Gute an WWCK.Bist du nun auch 51?

@ofw
Das hier ist kein Verkaufsfred.
Es sind schon deswegen Leute aus dem Forum abgemahnt bzw. rausgeflogen.
Mach das doch per Mail oder im Bikemarkt.

@sklein
hast du den Schnellspanner richtig fest?
an der Reifenmontage könnte es auch liegen.
Kannst auch mal das Felgenband entfernen und die die Felge genau anschauen.Bei mir sind schon 3x die Felge gerissen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Juli 2010)

Einen Sonntagsgruß von mir.
Mensch - da ist einmal der Vorstandsvorsitzende (T.Brex)
 nicht da und Ihr fahrt so viele km und hm 

Bis bald mal wieder auf ner Mittwochs Runde!
JAY

[email protected]: Ich fand Deine Ballermannbilder klasse...bist Du auch Bike gefahren ? Oder nur Show?


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. Juli 2010)

Moin 
1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (18. Juli 2010)

War mal wieder ne schöne Wiedtour  mit einpaar neuen Uphill-Trails vom alutzo  

nur der letze Anstieg nach Ohnesse kam mir steiler vor als sonst   lag vielleicht an dem Absacker mit Uwe am Schwannenteich 

bis demnäxt...


@ müsli  gibts nochn Büldaservice


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,
wieder zurück aus dem Östen.....und 304 km leichter....und sogar ein paar HM und Singletrails......
...am Samstag hatten wir eine kleine Tour mit 4 Gemsen des Oströmischen Gemsenreichs........rund um die Colbitzer Heide........Vielen Dank nochmal an den "Joggerer" für die Super Touren


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

..und am *Mittwoch* in alter Frische:

*1700 h Fayerabendtour ab Schloß Sayn...*


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Juli 2010)

Welcome Bäääck Torsten 

hast wenigstens paar schöne Bilder mitgebracht im Gemsentrikot so wie unser Hangi 

mfg Sascha


----------



## !Ghostrider! (18. Juli 2010)

War heut nicht untätig.
Bin mit Verena ne schöne Runde gefahren.

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1279472775-31143-79.233.224.150.html

Bin nach dem Riss im ETSX Rahmen mal wieder mit dem Ghost unterwegs gewesen.
Ist doch ne Ecke schneller als das Slayer.
Leider ist das ETSX jetzt nur noch ein Haufen Edelschrott!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Juli 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> War heut nicht untätig.
> Bin mit Verena ne schöne Runde gefahren.
> 
> http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1279472775-31143-79.233.224.150.html
> ...



sehr schöne Runde....
war mit Tosche & Family heute im Lindenhof. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schei..e nochmal was haette ich drum gegeben ein Bike dabei zu haben.
> 
> Hangi



Dann hättest die Tränen nach der Ausfahrt mit den Ires gehabt.


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

WWCK  !!!   natürlich auch von mir nachträglich alles alles Gute zum Burtstag....biste schon Asphaltlutschen in Frongraych.....????


----------



## Judo-Uwe (18. Juli 2010)

hallo,
uwe ist um 18.45 in Atzelgift angekommen. 140 km, 1.Etappe Westerwaldsteig geschafft,
hat die Speisekarte rauf und runter gegessen, so ausgehungert war er. Uwe hat sich in einer Pension einquartiert und macht sich morgen an die letzte Etappe, knapp 100 km. Grüsse an alle Gemsen von Uwe !


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

.....natürlich.....Atzelgift....da ist der bekannteste *CLUB *im Westerwald...

.....http://www.kontakt24.de/club/5876/atzelgift-57629-flyaway-bar.html

Aber ich hoffe ihr fahrt morgen wenigstens ein wenig mit dem MTB !!!!!

Viel Spaß...So oder So....


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Räschpäggt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da würde ich dann auch mitfahren wollen


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Räschpäggt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee nee laß mal.....dann machen wir lieber die Bremsblöcke für die Hayzer..die sich vorher schon "richtig" warm gafahren haben....aber imma schön inna Gemsenherde...


----------



## T-Brex (18. Juli 2010)

GN8...bis moje....


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Räschpäggt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kamma dem Uwe wirklich Räschpäggt zollen.
Hoffentlich vernachlässigt er die Regeneration nicht, sonst kann der Schuß auch nach hinten losgehen.Aber das weiß´er auch selber.

Meine Regeneration dauert schon 8 Wochen.Langsam reichts mir.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und schöne Grüße von Lisbesth. Sie nimmt das nicht gegebene Tor recht sportlich und wünscht uns Gemsen viel Spaß beim Biken.
Es sind meiner Meinung nach zu viele Britten in London.
Gruß Chrisitan


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. Juli 2010)

Tach Gemeinde.

Da wir ja am WW-Steig wohnen auch von hier aus dem Uwe tiefsten RESPEKT... Aber so'n bißchen wahnsinnig muß man(n) dafür schon sayn.

@all 
Habe da ayn Problem mit mayner Heckbremse. Der Bremszylinder leckt und verölt mir andauernd mayne Beläge. Kann ich da selbst was machen oder ist das ein neuer Bremssattel fällig ... Shimano XT 2009 mit Disc 180mm.

... damit ich demnächst wieder mitfahren (hinterher) fahren kann...

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juli 2010)

FAhr doch beim Kalle vorbei.
Liegt doch aufm Weg nach Wissen.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> FAhr doch beim Kalle vorbei.
> Liegt doch aufm Weg nach Wissen.


Ham ich ihm auch gesagt. An einer undichten Bremse rumschrauben ist ganz schön joker. Ist schließlich lebensrettend. Wenn die an der falschen Stelle nicht mehr funktioniert --- oh, oh, oh.


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Juli 2010)

Nabend Leute 

Riesigen Respekt für unseren Uwe echt klasse Leistung 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juli 2010)

ja,wo issa denn,der Uwe?


----------



## carboni1 (19. Juli 2010)

Ja das dauert noch, er muss ja auch wieder zurück


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Juli 2010)

Nach 230 Km und 5000 Hm Abbruch in Neustadt(Wied),habe heute morgen zu lange im Bett gelegen. Den Rest hebe ich mir für Später auf.
Wenn ich noch den Samstag dazunehme komme ich auf über 300 Km und 6300 Hm. Der Westerwaldsteig ist bis auf Treppen und zwei Klettersteige gut fahrbar, hoher Singletrailanteil und ansonsten schöne Waldwege, genau nach meinem Geschmack. 
Tosche : Schöne Grüße von der Flyaway Bar sie vermissen dich schon


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juli 2010)

300km  6300hm
dann kannste 2011 am Herthasee als Einzelstarter fahren.Ohne Treppe und Klettersteig.
Von Neustadt bis Hönningen ist abba auch noch ne schöne Strecke.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> 300km 6300hm
> dann kannste 2011 am Herthasee als Einzelstarter fahren.Ohne Treppe und Klettersteig.
> Von Neustadt bis Hönningen ist abba auch noch ne schöne Strecke.


Als Einzelstarter nur im Kreis fahren ist mir zu langweilig wenn überhaupt dann Etappenrennen mal abgesehen davon das trotz Zinksalbe der Hintern wundgescheuert ist.


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> *genau nach meinem Geschmack. *
> Tosche : Schöne Grüße von der *Flyaway Bar *sie vermissen dich schon



....leider war ich noch nie da.......die verwechseln mich bestimmt mit dem SuperÄndy....der übernachtet dort öfter wenn er auf Monktage ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das trotz Zinksalbe der Hintern wundgescheuert ist.



...Mittwoch 1700 h

...Samstag 1300 h.....mit ohne Salbe...


----------



## carboni1 (19. Juli 2010)

Wieso Mittwoch 18 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 56720 (19. Juli 2010)

Zinksalbe  hättes wohl besser was von der Gleitcreme aufgetragen


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. Juli 2010)

> ...Mittwoch 1800 h



Nicht um 17h ??? Tippfehler oder hast zuviel in der Bar gesoffen ??


----------



## carboni1 (19. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Als Einzelstarter nur im Kreis fahren ist mir zu langweilig wenn überhaupt dann Etappenrennen mal abgesehen davon das trotz Zinksalbe der Hintern wundgescheuert ist.


 
Nix da Einzelfahrer
Das Race-Team will nächstes Jahr um den Sieg fahren


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Als Einzelstarter nur im Kreis fahren ist mir zu langweilig wenn überhaupt dann Etappenrennen mal abgesehen davon das trotz Zinksalbe der Hintern wundgescheuert ist.



wovon wundgescheuert?
hattest ne schlechte Hose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2010)

.........ich war noch niemals in New York, ich war noch niemals in Atzelgift..doch die Öffnungszeiten der Flyawaybar machen mich ganz verrückt....


natürlich Mi:  1700

und

Sa:              1300

 alles andere ist Schwaynkram !!!....da hab ich _layder_ nix mit zu tun


----------



## Andreas S. (19. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das Race-Team will nächstes Jahr um den Sieg fahren



ach,
bist du 2011 nicht dabbay?


----------



## T-Brex (19. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ach,
> bist du 2011 nicht dabbay?



Doch...der fährt dann im Team 2 mit Dir gemaynsam um Platz 2 !!

und ich fahre mit mayner Sippe im "Flyawayteam" ganz logga.....


----------



## carboni1 (19. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ach,
> bist du 2011 nicht dabbay?


 
Doch aber im Fun-Team und OHNE ROTTWILD MTB


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juli 2010)

Welcome Home Hangi  hope you have some wonderfull Holiday gehabt 

Greez S.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juli 2010)

krieg ich auch ne Rundmail?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Ohne TrailsMTB oder RR


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juli 2010)

YES....morgen 1700 h Schloß Sayn...


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juli 2010)

Werd versuchen Morgen um 17h am Schloss zu sayn weiss aber nicht genau ob Ich es Pünktlich schaffe da Ich Morgen in Gießen arbeite.Hoffe aber das Ich es schaffe ... Wie siehts mit Jens aus Morgen ?? Kann den einer anrufen ob der dabei ist ?? 

@ Tom ...gibt kein Regen der fällt aus wegen schönem Wetter 

Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (20. Juli 2010)

@ Hangi

Ich muß leider für den 24. absagen. 
Hab leider Dienst. Ich darf mir in Duisburg die Loveparade antun.
Oh man hab ich eine Lust darauf. Für den Dienst wünsch ich mir ja richtig schönes sch... Wetter, für euch soll in der Eifel aber die Sonne scheinen damit ihr eine schöne Tour machen könnt ( + Anschlußprogramm)
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Juli 2010)

> Ich muß leider für den 24. absagen.
> Hab leider Dienst. Ich darf mir in Duisburg die Loveparade antun.



Arme Socke  aber mach Dir nix drauss bei der Tour werd Ich auch nicht dabei sein Hangi sagte das die für mich echt noch nix ist , werd aber der Einladung folgen für das Treffen danach  bring dann auch paar leckere Blondinen mit 

Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juli 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @ Hangi
> 
> Ich muß leider für den 24. absagen.
> Hab leider Dienst. Ich darf mir in Duisburg die Loveparade antun.
> ...



Bist du wirklich dienstlich da oder aus Überzeugung?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Immerhin noch besser als hinter einem Castor herzulaufen!


 
Das vom Andy war schon nicht schlecht aber Müsli da haste noch einen drauf gesetzt


----------



## eifeljeti (20. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Bist du wirklich dienstlich da oder aus Überzeugung?



Gott bewahre Die Musik (ist es das überhaupt) kann man sich freiwillig doch nicht antun.
@Müsli : Aus der Nummer komm ich leider wohl auch nicht raus. Hab nur einen Vorteil. Ich lasse laufen
Gruß Hein


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Wie jetzt sitzt Du am Wasserwerfer


----------



## T-Brex (20. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt sitzt Du am Wasserwerfer




Neee.....im Castor.....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juli 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hab nur einen Vorteil. Ich lasse laufen
> Gruß Hein



Inkontinenz?


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag 60Km und min.1500 hm und das an einem Tag bzw. an einem Stück


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Ja vielleicht einen Schottenrock.......hm hab aber keinen Damensattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Am Samstag 60Km und min.1500 hm und das an einem Tag bzw. an einem Stück



ist doch halb so schlimm.
von den 60 km geht es doch nur 10km bergauf.
Das schöne am bergauffahren ist doch die Abfahrt.

Mit Rock kannste den Sattel weglassen.


----------



## carboni1 (20. Juli 2010)

Also 10 km hoch und 50 km runter mit Schlaglöschern und Schottenrock hört sich an wie ne Vatertagstour


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
Ich hoffe, dass ich ab näüchster Woche auch mal wieder mit euch fahren kann. Hab am Samstag den letzten Arbeitstag und dann endlich Urlaub. Heute muss ich meinenkleinen Quengel-Engel behüten, sonst wär ich schon fast in Sayn. Hatte nämlich seinerzeit echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn das Wetter durchwachsen war. 
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und dann vielleicht bis nächste Woche.


----------



## carboni1 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne diese Tour Samstags mit euch machen:


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Juli 2010)

Hey Carboni,
die Tour sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Wie lang ist die denn?


----------



## carboni1 (21. Juli 2010)

Von Sayn aus ca.70 Km ist aber gut zu fahren!
Ich hoffe das morgen mein Navi kommt dann können wir die Tour bald mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2010)

...31.Juli wollte uns doch der Elberthai das Gelbachtal zeigen......bleibts dabei ? .....Treffpunkt dann wo ??....aber um 1300 h...bitte mal ne Ansage machen....


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...31.Juli wollte uns doch der Elberthai das Gelbachtal zeigen......bleibts dabei ? .....Treffpunkt dann wo ??....aber um 1300 h...bitte mal ne Ansage machen....


 
Klar werde ich das machen. Mit einer kleinen Extrarunde, oder wart ihr schon mal im Jammertal??
Treffpunkt würde ich dann in Oberelbert den Sportplatz vorschlagen.


----------



## xmichelx (21. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Klar werde ich das machen. Mit einer kleinen Extrarunde, oder wart ihr schon mal im Jammertal??
> Treffpunkt würde ich dann in Oberelbert den Sportplatz vorschlagen.



Da bin ich dabei. Die Anreise aus Horressen nehme ich dafür extra auf mich


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Juli 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei. Die Anreise aus Horressen nehme ich dafür extra auf mich


 
Das freut mich. Ich hatte ja überlegt von Horressen aus zu fahren, aber da hätten wir in WInden schon fast 20 Km auf der Uhr und das wird dann mit dem Anschlussprogramm  wohl zu hart für die Nur-Touren-Fahrer und es soll ja jeder mitkommen können.


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Juli 2010)

Also für alle interessierten, die die Tour am 31.07. mitmachen wollen, habe ich mal ein Google-Bild beigefügt mit der Tour, wie ich sie mir bis jetzt so vorstelle. Sind ungefähr 55 Km.
Oberelbert liegt so am oberen rechten Rand der Tour.


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. Juli 2010)

So 

nach nem warmen Bad etwas Dehnen und was zu essen melde Ich mich zu Wort 

Als Erstes ein Dankeschön an unsere Guides war ne Klasse Tour super Gegend hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht wie immer  Zwar schmerzen meine Beine etwas wg der vielen Berge aber das wars mal wieder wert , Motto Quäl Dich Du Sau .
Die Besänftigungsarbeit beim Frauchen ist auch getan hab sogar noch was warmes zu essen bekommen ( Uwe) 

Als letztes ein Großes Dankeschön an Uwe für die Pannenhilfe und auch natürlich an den Schlauchspender ( Name ist mir leider entfallen , werde bei der nächsten Tour einen neuen mitbringen). Beim Nächsten Mal geb Ich den beiden einen Aus  war nur echt zu spät heut für noch en Bierchen.

Vielen Dank nochmals an euch alle 

Gruß Lakkes  
Bis demnächst im Wald ...


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2010)

...schönes Toürchen heute !!...und der Jay und der Lakkes haben gut mitgehalten....das Training wirkt !!...unser Kamikaze-Olaf hatte nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz einen schönen Wiedereinstieg, und wir hatten neben den gut 33 km auch 5, fünf, ja richtig 5 Platten/Pannen !!!!!das ist absolute Spitze....dabei habe ich auch vergessen die Höhenmeter zu schätzen.......aber der Klaus Lexxington (Steel)  genannt K-Lexx.....hat ja ein Navi dabei gehabt und kann für Aufklärung sorgen....

Nach dem Römerturm und 2 Weizen beim Schütteler haben wir dann bei Schicko den 5. Platten festgestellt...und den hat der Judo-Uwe...Ruck-Zuck....auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt.....(der Uwe hat in der Fly-Away-Bar viel gelernt....Atzelgift ist halt doch ne Rayse wert).......Masterblaster...und das ohne Pumpe........hat der ne Lunge....

*Nächster Termin ist Samstag, dann aber nicht um ayn in Sayn, sondern in ayn in Nickenich sayn !!....Eifeltour mit Tom. Ab Sportplatz Nickenich. 65 km und 1500 hm...rollin rollin rollin..*


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Also für alle interessierten, die die Tour am 31.07. mitmachen wollen, habe ich mal ein Google-Bild beigefügt mit der Tour, wie ich sie mir bis jetzt so vorstelle. Sind ungefähr 55 Km.
> Oberelbert liegt so am oberen rechten Rand der Tour.




Und am 31.Juli auch nicht um ayn in Sayn, sondern um ayn in Oberelbert am Sportplatz sayn!!!

Region Gelbachtal ruft 

Da simma dabbay....bitte recht zahlreich...wegen Mitfahrgelegenheiten bitte rechtzeitig untereinander abklären.... ....Maik...Willi...


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. Juli 2010)

war eine sehr schöne , Singeltrail-lastige knackige Feierabendrunde. Viele neue Wege in der Region erkundet. Und das erste mal einen Snakebite gehabt....Thanx tosche für den Flicken. Ich habe eben welche bei HS geordert.....ersetze ich Dir dann.
Danke Uwe fürs (auf)blasen des Schlaues...ging viel schneller bei Dir 
@Tosche, kannst Du nochmal eine kurze Tour/Weg/Gebiets-Beschreibung posten...fürs Protokoll. DANKE
@KLEXX - bitte mal Fotos mailen.

@ Hangi:Wegen der HP-werde ich beobachten...hoffe das geht morgen wieder . sonst müssen wir ggf. den webspace wechseln.


----------



## T-Brex (21. Juli 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Danke Uwe fürs (auf)blasen des Schlaues...ging viel schneller bei Dir
> @Tosche, kannst Du nochmal eine kurze Tour/Weg/Gebiets-Beschreibung posten...fürs Protokoll. DANKE
> @KLEXXington - bitte mal Fotos mailen.




Aufgrund der vielen Pannen habe ich das nicht so ad-hoc parat wie sonst immer.......Sayn - Spitzje - Loh - Wenigerbachtal - Großbachtal - Albrechtshof - Großbachtal - Wüstenhof - Russepädche - Meerbachtal - Valla - Berg Sion - Bembermühle - Höhr - Sträßje - RT - Mecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (21. Juli 2010)

Nennt mich MASTERBLASTER!
Bin heute hinter Sascha gefahren, der hat ja dickere Oberarmmuskeln als Wadenmuskeln.Wahnsinn!


----------



## SKlein1974 (22. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Nennt mich MASTERBLASTER!
> Bin heute hinter Sascha gefahren, der hat ja dickere Oberarmmuskeln als Wadenmuskeln.Wahnsinn!


Ha Ha Ha  Du bist nur hinter mir gefahren um meinen Platten im Auge zu behalten  Beine hab Ich noch nie Trainiert aber wie Victor schon sagt Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald bleibe da schön am Ball .
Das GPS foto von der Tour gestern hätt Ich aber auch gern mal gesehn .

Bis bald im Wald (Mit Schläuchen im Gepäck)

Lakkes

PS: Guten Morgen zusammen  zwayta


----------



## !Ghostrider! (22. Juli 2010)

So jetzt ich auch.
Moin erst mal.
Und für die Statisten oder waren es die Statiker? unter euch.
Ich erhöhe auf 6 Platten.
Denn bei mir ist schon wieder einer Platt! 
Also wenn das mal nix ist.
Schönen Tag noch.

Ach und danke an den Masterblaster fürs Pumpen!


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

...dann müßen wir Viktors Platten bei der Anfahrt von Valla auch mitzählen....dann sind es *7     !!!!!!!.....*


----------



## Hambacher 77 (22. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin

Würde gerne bei eurer Tour am 31.07 mitfahren. Komme aus einem Diezer Stadteil und kenne die Gegend im Gelbachtal sehr gut. auch das Jammertal ist wirklich super. 
Konditionell siehts bei mir gut aus, nur das abfhrtsfahren habe ich nicht erfunden.

Lg
markus


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> MOin!
> 
> Hab ihr den Snakebite von JayJay 4-fach gerechnet?



layder nayn....das Lakkesbike hatte nochmal zugeschlagen, der Schikko hat sayne Luft samt Milch verloren und der Andre war heute morgen wieder platt......


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Würde gerne bei eurer Tour am 31.07 mitfahren. Komme aus einem Diezer Stadteil und kenne die Gegend im Gelbachtal sehr gut. auch das Jammertal ist wirklich super.
> Konditionell siehts bei mir gut aus, nur das abfhrtsfahren habe ich nicht erfunden.
> ...



Gerne....wir fahren dort unter der Führung vom Elberthai. 
Treffpunkt Samstag 31.07.10 um 1300 h am Sportplatz Obelelbelt


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

8     ???.....na wenn das so ist, dann laß ich noch auf 2 Reifen die Luft raus, dann haben wir die *zehn* voll....und die nächsten Monate wieder Ruhe mit dem Plattengedöhns...


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Luft raus lassen.
> Warten wir erst einmal den Samstag ab.



.....es gab ayne Zayt, da hat man die Unhaylsankündiger als Hexen/Hexer verbrannt.....oder geviertaylt....oder erst geviertaylt und dann verbrannt....der mittelalterliche Overkill.........da kannst Du nur hoffen, daß am Samstag nichts passiert.....sonst siehts schlecht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (22. Juli 2010)

8 bar bei 30°C geht nicht. Da platzen halt die Schläuche.
Moin Moin.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

5,6,7.....nach dem 8chten Platten der 10tayligen Plattenserie haben Sascha alias Lakkes, Uwe alias Masterblaster of Atzelgift und Klaus von Klaus und Klaus alias K-Lexx(ington Steel) ihre wahren Namen gefunden....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHaW-KxA0sg&feature=related"]YouTube- Loriot - Die Inhaltsangabe[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> 8 bar bei 30°C geht nicht. Da platzen halt die Schläuche.
> Moin Moin.



Frongraych Frongraych....oder noch Schwayz ???


----------



## ww-ck (22. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Frongraych Frongraych....oder noch Schwayz ???


Geht Samstag los. Wir wollen den Jungs der T d F ja nicht ins Gehege kommen.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

...hab da was aus Atzelgift entdeckt....müßte der Masterblaster aus der Flyaway Bar kennen....aufm Land ist mal halt ehrlich....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrrlynDTc1A&feature=related"]YouTube- Muss kurz kacken[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

...und hier hat der Uwe (mit dem Rücken zur Kamera), im Pool der Flyawaybar, auch schnell das Wayte gesucht....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfLF-d9Ka6Y&NR=1"]YouTube- Durchfall im Pool[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbertHai (22. Juli 2010)

Es freut mich ja echt, dass soviele zur Tour in meinem Heimatgebiet zugesagt haben. Das wird ja ne echt große Gruppe. Da stehen wir nachher im Jammertal vom Kloster Arnstein bis Singhofen Biker-an-Biker. Klasse Ich bin da gestern nochmal durchgefahren und habe festgestellt, dass ein paar Bäume dazu gekommen sind, die unnatürlich horizontal gewachsen sind. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. 
Ich freue mich schon. 
Mal sehen, wenn ihr am Mittwoch in SAYN fahrt bin ich dabei, so wie es zur Zeit aussieht. Der kleine Terrorist ist entspannt
Grüße und bis die Tage.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Es freut mich ja echt, dass soviele zur Tour in meinem Heimatgebiet zugesagt haben. Das wird ja ne echt große Gruppe.



....ich hatte schon Bedenken das es eine kleine Gruppe wird, aufgrund Urlaub und dem Keiler Bike Marathon am Sonntag 25.07.10 sind viele Gemsen anderweitig unterwegs........aber wir machen das Beste draus


----------



## Judo-Uwe (22. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...und hier hat der Uwe (mit dem Rücken zur Kamera), im Pool der Flyawaybar, auch schnell das Wayte gesucht....
> 
> YouTube- Durchfall im Pool


 Ich blas dir keinen (Schlauch auf)


----------



## ElbertHai (22. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ich hatte schon Bedenken das es eine kleine Gruppe wird, aufgrund Urlaub und dem Keiler Bike Marathon am Sonntag 25.07.10 sind viele Gemsen anderweitig unterwegs........aber wir machen das Beste draus


 
Es werden noch ein paar Kollegen mitfahren und dann hoffentlich halt die Gemsen in entsprechender Zahl. Wird aber bestimmt lustig.


----------



## T-Brex (22. Juli 2010)

..und hier nochmal der Aufruf für diesen Samstag: 24.07.10

*1300 h Nickenich Sportplatz*

Tour mit dem legendären Hangschieber, durch die Vordereifel

ca. 65 km und 1500 hm.......bitte recht zahlraych......

....die Gemsen bitte die email beachten.....wer es 1300 h nicht schafft kann auch 1800 h at Hangschiebers Castle auflaufen.......dann bitte vorher eine email Info an den Hangschieber !


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)

Hier ist das inoffizielle Streckenvideo vom Samstag ab Nickenich
http://video.mpora.com/watch/y0YluqXjj
das ist echt der Hammer.Unter 180 Federweg geht da garnix.Auch nit wenn man tubeless fährt


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)

ich bin die Strecke heute mal abgefahren
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttvchampery-helmet-cam.html


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)




----------



## SKlein1974 (22. Juli 2010)

Na also die Strecke kann Ich aber auch fahren  am besten dann komplett einfach ohne Schlauch und Reifen einfach auf der Felge dann bekomm Ich auch keinen Platten . Die haben echt Mut die Jungs muss man sagen 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (22. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Haste dir nen neuen Namen eingebrockt?
> Kommt davon sich mit den Brexen einzulassen




Lach ja den Namen hab Ich jetzt weg  Ist aber Ok kann Ich mit Leben ist ja auch Lustig zu stande gekommen  Ausserdem wer ins Rudel will muss Leiden !!! "Lach"

Übrigends habe die Schläuche von Gestern mal getestet der " neue " hatte nur 1 Loch der " Alte " hatte satte 4 Stück  ist dann in den Müll gewandert 

Hat wer ne gute Bezugsadresse wo Ich meine Schläuche kaufen könnte in Zukunft oder kann Ich die beim Stadler holen Preis/Leistung gut ?? 

Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)

@hangi 
ist das Video vom Herthasee?

@Lakkes
kleb dir doch nen Schlauch aus Flicken zusammen,geht nie mehr kaputt.
Der Tom hat auch ne Kette die nur aus Kettenschlösser besteht


----------



## ElbertHai (22. Juli 2010)

Ich merke grad, dass ihr doch leichte Probleme mit den Schläuchen hattet. Also ein Rat von mir an alle, die die Tour mit mir fahren möchten: bringt euch nen Ersatzschlauch mit.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab da noch einen zum Abschluß
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH6t_NqoZSs&feature=related"]YouTube- Deadly Extreme Mountain Bike Video[/nomedia]


----------



## ElbertHai (22. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich hab da noch einen zum Abschluß
> YouTube- Deadly Extreme Mountain Bike Video


 
Also die sind aber klasse und ein wenig verrückt, oder?


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bin dann mal wech!



tschöö


----------



## SKlein1974 (22. Juli 2010)

@ Müsli ...Junge komm bald wieder , bald wieder nach Haus  gesund und munter wenns geht 

@ Andreas ...wenns hält warum nicht


----------



## carboni1 (22. Juli 2010)

Warum sooo weit weg, hier den können wir demnächst mal fahren:
http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=995


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> bin dann mal wech!



Gute Reise Viktor!


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juli 2010)

Guten Mogääään 

ERSTER 

schönen Tag euch allen , hoffe das ,das Wetter wieder besser wird reicht jetzt mal wieder mit Wolken und Regen ....*SONNE *muss her 

Bis dann ....Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Ghostrider! (23. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Warum sooo weit weg, hier den können wir demnächst mal fahren:
> http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=995



Da hast du dann mit dem Hardtail aber wenig Spaß! 
Das geht nur mit viel Federweg gut zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hier ist das inoffizielle Streckenvideo vom Samstag ab Nickenich
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/y0YluqXjj
> das ist echt der Hammer.Unter 180 Federweg geht da garnix.Auch nit wenn man tubeless fährt



Das Rennen wird hier live gezeigt 
http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011052/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-4-champery


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Das Rennen wird hier live gezeigt
> http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011052/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-4-champery




und ob....bis morgen in Nickenich


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juli 2010)

So heute noch den Rest vom Westerwaldsteig gefahren 1000 Hm auf 35 Km dann noch 20 Km flach bis Neuwied.Morgen Anreise mit Bike komme dann locker innerhalb von 8 Tagen auf 10000 Hm,davon zwei Tage Ruhetage.Wetter sieht laut Wetteronline gut aus. Die Singletrails die wir morgen auslassen bin ich heute schon gefahren.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## carboni1 (23. Juli 2010)

Bei mir regnet und Donnert es gerade


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

Sayn meldet : trocken und mit ohne Donner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> HAT JEMAND EIN ZELT?
> Falls Schicko nicht kommt wirds eng.




http://www.hfm-festservice.de/


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

....die haben einfach alles was Du brauchst...


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

hat der Lakkes heute in Koblenz am Rheinufer neben Restaurant "Garten Eden" gearbeitet ???


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juli 2010)

Also Ich hoffe ja für euch das es Morgen trocken bleibt hier ist es immer noch am Kübeln wie verrückt , Donner und Blitze fliegen hier auch rum .
Auf jedenfall wünsche Ich euch echt viel Spaß bei der Tour , Ich für meinen Teil werd 2-3 Tage Pause machen Ich hab echt nen übelsten Muskelkater war gestern auch nochmal unterwegs 20km zum Kamelenberg , Ochtendung , Nettetal zurück ( Tom kennt die Tour  ) dann heut nochmal 20km ( Arbeitsweg ) voll durch den Regen war klatschnass als Ich Zuhause war . Ich merk echt jeden Muskel in den Beinen . 
Also Jungs haut rein Morgen und macht paar schöne Bilder wir sehn uns dann evtl Morgen Abend beim Tom sofern das nicht ins Wasser fällt 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (23. Juli 2010)

Sollte es morgen so regnen wie jetzt bleibe ich zuhause


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> hat der Lakkes heute in Koblenz am Rheinufer neben Restaurant "Garten Eden" gearbeitet ???




NÖ da war Ich nicht war am N-Ring oben hab Mir die Trucks und die Girls angesehn


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. Juli 2010)

@KLEXX - Klaus bitte schicke doch mal die Bilder und die Tourendaten von der Mittwochsrunde.
DANKE


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ich merk echt jeden Muskel in den Beinen .
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Wenn das stimmt was JudoUwe vom Mittwoch über deine Beinmuskeln geschrieben hat, dann kann es so schlimm nicht sayn.


----------



## T-Brex (23. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen so regnen wie jetzt bleibe ich zuhause




Dann sag mir morgen bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid was los ist, sonst warte ich hier im Sonnenschein und Du kommst nicht.....morgen ist für Nickenich gutes Bikerwetter bestellt !!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. Juli 2010)

Schaut mal auf wetteronline.de, nickenich eingeben , sieht gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juli 2010)

Bikewetter ist doch egal. Hauptsache beim Grillen isset trocken.


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt was JudoUwe vom Mittwoch über deine Beinmuskeln geschrieben hat, dann kann es so schlimm nicht sayn.



Ich denke eher mal das Uwe das Ironisch gemeint hatte  ist aber auch egal , aber der Muskelkater ist trotzdem heftig


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. Juli 2010)

Gemsen trinken immer ausm Bach Hangi


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich lebe auch noch.
Muss noch heute meine letzte verkürzte Nachtschicht schieben (bis 4 Uhr) 
,dann schlafen und morgen um 1300 Uhr in Nickenich.

Also bis morgen


----------



## carboni1 (23. Juli 2010)

Vergiss nicht die M&S Reifen für morgen


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Es steht zur Auswahl
> Garage
> Oder Plane spannen.



wat iss mit dem Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juli 2010)

tolle Slideshow haste zusammengestellt


----------



## carboni1 (23. Juli 2010)

Draussen ist es fast schon Herbstlich
Wie ist die Wetterlage in Nickenich?


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Juli 2010)

dunkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2010)

Morgen....

erster oder letzter? Egal

es geht gleich in die Traumfabrik und dann nach Nickenich


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Büldafülm schön ist zwar nur ne Fotoshow ohne Schnickschnack denke kommt trotzdem gut.
> 
> YouTube- Herthasee 2010 RÃ¼ckblick BreXbachGemsen



es ist Dir wieder gut gelungen


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. Juli 2010)

2.
Schönes Video Tom!


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2010)

Wie ist das Wetter aktuell in Nickenich?


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Wetterlage hier in Plaidt ( ist ja nicht weit von Nickenich entfernt ) , Windig und der Himmel ist "noch" etwas dunkel zieht aber alles Richtung Koblenz runter , Temparatur liegt zur Zeit noch bei 18 grad , Sonne kämpft sich mehr und mehr durch. Denke das bis ayn alles klar ist  Ist ja auch gemeldet 

Viel Spaß im Wald 

Gruß Lakkes

PS: Nice Video Tom


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juli 2010)

Wunderschöne Bilder

Wetter ist gut und wird zunehmend besser, also Herr Carboni, darf ich mit dem Transport rechnen, oder was gedenkt der gnädige Herr zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich bin um 12.15 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juli 2010)

zuu gütich....


----------



## carboni1 (24. Juli 2010)

Mach Dich mal locker bei strömenden Regen wärst Du auch nicht gefahren


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mach Dich mal locker bei strömenden Regen wärst Du auch nicht gefahren



da kennste den T-Brex abba schlecht


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juli 2010)

für alle die es noch nicht bemerkt haben....


*heute* nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern bei super Bikewetter 


*um ayn in Nickenich am Sportplatz sayn*


Eifeltour mit Tom


----------



## Deleted 56720 (24. Juli 2010)

Schlammschlacht beim DH Qualifying in 
Champery 
hoffe in Nickenich siehts besser aus  
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-tv-champery-qualifying.html


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Juli 2010)

cool

wird auch ab 1400 Uhr auf Eurosport 2 übertragen.


----------



## T-Brex (24. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht beim DH Qualifying in
> Champery
> hoffe in Nickenich siehts besser aus



Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst, der Tom hat für alles gesorgt ! Auch für ne trockene Strecke !! Rundrum Sorglos Paket


----------



## Dicker Bambini (24. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> FAhr doch beim Kalle vorbei.
> Liegt doch aufm Weg nach Wissen.


 
Sooo... 
den ww-ck hamma jetz mal gut verabscheidet... GUTE REISE... Denke am Mittoch an den Kollegen... Pantani like...

Un Andy... mayn Bike is nu och beim Kalle. Hab's heute da mit ner langen Liste abgeliefert. Bremse, Pedale, Sattel, Gabel usw. ... damit ich demnächst wieder in den Wald kann. Ab August wird wieder langsam angefangen. 
Was macht Dayne Rolle..? Biste schon wieder fleißig..?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (24. Juli 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt zurück und frisch gedusch.
> 
> Das Problem mit der hackelnden Kette im Kleinen Ritzel habe ich auch noch behoben.
> 
> ...


Ich vermisste ein wenig das EXTREME zuviel Asphalt  und null Singletrailanteil schließlich nennen wir uns Gemsen und nicht Asphaltlutscher aber nimms nicht persönlich ich weis das du es auch anders anbieten kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbertHai (24. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nix für ungut.
> ...
> PS: Beim nächsten mal gibts wieder Trails satt
> ...


 
Also bei mir wird es den einen oder anderen Singletrail in verschiedenen Stufen geben. Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das Wetter hält, sonst geht der Spaß ein wenig ab. 
Ach übringens, mit wieviel wollt ihr denn kommen?


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2010)

....dann geb ich maynen Senf auch noch dazu.........ich hatte mich heute auf Waldautobahn und Asphalt-Singletrails eingestellt, und war ganz überrascht, daß dann doch ein paar "normale Singletrails" dabbay waren....von daher war ich aufgrund der Vorankündigung, über den hohen Singletrailantayl positiv überrascht...

Aufgrund des recht hohen Tempos und der vielen Höhenmeter wars dann letztendlich doch ganz schön knackig....aber dafür gabs danach noch legga Wayzen und Flaysch.....viel Flaysch....wir haben alle die Portion von Lutz mitgegessen....mir hats gefallen 

Vielen Dank noch mal an *Tom und Familie*....schöner Tag mit netten Leuten und guter Verpflegung !!!....was will man mehr


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird es den einen oder anderen Singletrail in verschiedenen Stufen geben. Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das Wetter hält, sonst geht der Spaß ein wenig ab.
> Ach übringens, mit wieviel wollt ihr denn kommen?




Hi Hai,

so ganz genau kann man das nie vorher sagen...aber so ca. 5-6 Mann/Frau werdens dann doch noch sein.......ich, Willi, Alutzo, Carboni, Verena, Fideljoe, xmichelx, Schicko, ??????


----------



## ElbertHai (25. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Hai,
> 
> so ganz genau kann man das nie vorher sagen...aber so ca. 5-6 Mann/Frau werdens dann doch noch sein.......ich, Willi, Alutzo, Carboni, Verena, Fideljoe, xmichelx, Schicko, ??????


 
Das ist ja dann ein doch ganz ilustrer Haufen. Von mir kommen auch noch welche vorbei. Ich freu mich echt schon. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Mittwoch ?!?!


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Das ist ja dann ein doch ganz ilustrer Haufen. Von mir kommen auch noch welche vorbei. Ich freu mich echt schon. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Mittwoch ?!?!




Mittwoch geht auf jeden Fall klar....wenn Du früh genug da bist, kannst Du dem Sunny77 die ZischkeFlasche mitbringen ?...


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. Juli 2010)

Morgen,

also mir hat's heute (gestern?)auch gefallen.Die 63 km und 1600 Hm sind doch eine gute Trainingseinheit geworden.Tom Du hast es gut gemeistert.Und natürlich herzlichen Dank an Deine Familie und die Frauen, die das leckere Essen vorbereitet haben.


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. Juli 2010)

Na schönen guten Morgen Leute 

so wie man liest hattet Ihr ja echt Spaß gehabt  na die Touren vom Tom sind auch immer gut find Ich  schade das Ich beim Grillen nicht dabei war bin aber bei den Schwiegereltern hängen geblieben ( Tom wusste Bescheid ) naja beim nächsten Mal bestimmt. Wetter hat sich ja auch gehalten , Glück gehabt 
Also schönen Sonntag noch euch und euren Familien !

Bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (25. Juli 2010)

Na hats noch kayner gemerkt ?....wir haben dem größeren Einzugsgebiet Rechnung getragen und den Threadnamen etwas modifiziert...


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PS: Hoffe Sändys Tochter ist gut Heim gekommen.
> 
> 
> *Tragödie in Duisburg: 19 Tote, 349 Verletzte*



Hay,
 die Tochter ist zuhause.War noch ein Riesenchaos.Sie war erst gegen 0030Uhr in Köln.

Threadname? Dann dauert es nicht mehr lange und es heißt dann:
BRD-A-SU-Benelux-F-DK-PL
Sollen wir Europa erobern?
Mir hat der Original Threadname besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. Juli 2010)

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011053/uci-mtb-world-cup-xco-4-champery

 jetzt Live MTB WorldCup XC


----------



## eifeljeti (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Schön zu lesen das euer Samstag wenigstens ein gelungener Tag war.

Mein Samstag war die Hölle auf Erden. So was wie in  Duisburg hab ich noch nie erlebt und will ich auch nicht mehr erleben. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was da abgegangen ist. Die Bilder im Fernsehn geben nur einen kleinen Eindruck wieder.
Ich war dann heute Morgen nach 23Std Dienst um 05:00 endlich zuhause.
Kurz geschlafen und um 09Uhr mußte ich mich erst mal aufs Bike setzten um ab zu schalten.
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Hein 

schön das Du wohlbehalten wieder gekommen bist , als Ich die Bilder gestern gesehen hab , habe Ich direkt an Dich gedacht und zu meiner Freundin gesagt das Du jetzt genau da drinn steckst. Ich glaube wenn man nicht Vorort war kann man sich das auch gar nicht so genau Vorstellen was da los war.Echt schlimm was da passiert ist Unverantwortlich von den Machern der Parade. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. Juli 2010)

Und Oben !!

Sry 4 Doppelpost aber muss jetzt sein 

Ich könnt wetten das bei eurer Reifenpanne über die letzte Mittwochstour geredet wurde  und wie bei der Tour so steht auch unser Masterblaster mit seiner endgeilen Luftpumpe bereit  . Das Ding hat sich doch bis jetzt echt bezahlt gemacht oder . 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2010)

Am Mittwoch wieder eine schöne Feierabendrunde und wenns Wetter stimmt mit anschließendem Biergartenbesuch

(holt eure AM´s und Enduros aus dem Keller und laßt die Rennmaschinen zuhause - *es trailt* - 


*Mittwoch  1700 h ab Schloß Sayn -Trailabendtour-




*


----------



## !Ghostrider! (26. Juli 2010)

Oha wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2010)

Überall dort wo wir auf nen Mittwochabend nen schönen Trail unter die Rayfen bekommen....Hasenpfad, Hausenborn, Brex.........ich hoffe Du und der FidelJoe seid auch dabei....vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch die ayn oder andere Idee...


----------



## carboni1 (26. Juli 2010)

Bei uns regnet es volle Kanne


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2010)

....mit Kind und Kegel 35 KM einmal Maximilians Brauwiesen und zurück.
in altbewährter Wayse den Regen ausgetanzt ...als die Riesenladung runterkam haben wir gerade die Sudpfanne vernichtet....ansonsten echt Glück gehabt....und jetzt schaynt wieder die Sonne....wo wir wieder zuhause sind...


----------



## T-Brex (26. Juli 2010)

Häppy Börsday to youlieber *Mischa Mischbäck *2 U

laß mal wieder was von Dir hören und sehen....


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hänge mich glaych mal dran.
> 
> Glückwunsch von der Eifelfraktion



I`m 2.
Glückwunsch innerhalb der Verbandsgemeinde.
Steht garnix im Amts-Blättchen unter "Wir Gratulieren"


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Glückwunsch von der Eifelfraktion



Fühl mich da irgendwie Angesprochen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite her , Alles gute und beste zum Jubeltag Feier schön 

Gruß Sascha (Lakkes)


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aber nur gerade so .
> Bei dem schnellen Klimawandel kann ich später noch behaupten in der Eifel zu wohnen.
> Da unten steht dann Wasser



Lach ..Auch wieder war , Obwohl Ich mich ja nicht als "Eifelahner" fühle , Ich müsst ja eigentlich "Pfälzer Fraktion" schreiben


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Tosche schau mal in die Bucht da gibts Brexenklamotten für die Damen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514002962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



*
HEY* wo hast Du den das Bild von meiner Freundin her ???


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. Juli 2010)

Frage : Wenn Ich mir Armlinge kaufen möchte muss Ich da auf irgedwas spezielles achten ??? da es ja bald wieder kühler wird wollte Ich mir welche bestellen , sollte Ich vll vorher mal beim Stadler welche anprobieren um die genaue Länge zu wissen ?? 

DAnke im Vorraus für Tipps

Lakkes


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Frage : Wenn Ich mir Armlinge kaufen möchte muss Ich da auf irgedwas spezielles achten ??? da es ja bald wieder kühler wird wollte Ich mir welche bestellen , sollte Ich vll vorher mal beim Stadler welche anprobieren um die genaue Länge zu wissen ??
> 
> DAnke im Vorraus für Tipps
> 
> Lakkes



Es gibt Sommer und Winterstoff.
Wenn dir die Armlinge zu eng sayn sollten, nimm Beinlinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Es gibt Sommer und Winterstoff.
> Wenn dir die Armlinge zu eng sayn sollten, nimm Beinlinge



Danke für den Tipp !!!


----------



## Mischbaeck (27. Juli 2010)

So Endlich Urlaub und zeit nochmal bei euch reinzuschauen! 

Danke für Die Glückwünsche!

Komme Morgenabend mal zur Mittwochsrunde, jetzt im Urlaub schaffe ich das ja mit der Uhrzeit! Hoffe nur ich finde das schloss in Sayn noch!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Juli 2010)

Wieder ein Traumpfad gewandert (Vier-Berge-Tour), teilweise sind wir ihn am Samstag gefahren. Wenn man den mit drei anderen Traumpfaden kombiniert (Höhlen-und Schluchtensteig Kell,Pellenzer Seepfad und Waldseepfad Rieden kommt man auf 1970 Hm und 56 Km ohne die Verbindungswege. Ausschließlich Waldwege und schöne Trails dazu noch ausgeschildert. 
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## !Ghostrider! (27. Juli 2010)

Tach zusammen.
Kurze Frage, kann jemand zwei Schwalbe AV 13 gebrauchen? (mit Autoventil 26x1,5-2,5)
Sind neu und verpackt.
Oder Tausch gegen SV 13.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.
Gruß André


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. Juli 2010)

AV da steh ich drauf  - wie preiswert sind die denn?

PN


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> AV da steh ich drauf  - wie preiswert.......?
> PN




...aktiv oder passiv.....Auweia


----------



## T-Brex (27. Juli 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Komme Morgenabend mal zur Mittwochsrunde..........




...bring bitte die Infos für die Teamrahmen mit....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13524214"]Nathan Williams, Corey Martinez, and Andrew White all getting down the TN way. on Vimeo[/ame]

In dem Vid mein ich ne Gemse entdeckt zu haben   vielleicht findet ihr ihn auch  - hätte ich ihm gar nich zugetraut bei dem Nick


----------



## Deleted 56720 (27. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...aktiv oder passiv.....Auweia


Ich find Autoventile sind robuster - oder was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Ich find Autoventile sind robuster - oder was meinst du?




ich mag lieber Sclavarand Ventile, aber Du hast Du meintest ja AV.....


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juli 2010)

In dem Video meinst Du bestimmt den einen Typ der ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit unserem Hangschieber hat 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> In dem Video meinst Du bestimmt den einen Typ der ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit unserem Hangschieber hat
> 
> Gruß Lakkes



Abba hallo,
dat issa


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Ich find Autoventile sind robuster - oder was meinst du?



bei AV ist die Bohrung in der Felge größer d.h. das LR ist leichter


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Uwe dann lasse uns die mal irgendwie zusammen flicken.
> Das wäre ne tolle neue Strecke!
> Aber mit Verbindungswegen komme ich grob auf weit über 2000Hm mit mind. 70km


Man kann unterschiedlich kombinieren Waldseepfad Rieden und Vier-Berge-Tour ist eine Acht, zusammen mit Heidehimmel Volkesfeld sinds 40 Km und 1300 Hm. Oder Pellenzer Seepfad und Höhlen-und Schluchtenweg Kell, 30 Km und 1000Hm
Mittwochs vor 17.00 Uhr fahre ich oft Rheinsteig plus Traumpfad Saynsteig.


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Oder Pellenzer Seepfad und Höhlen-und Schluchtenweg Kell, 30 Km und 1000Hm



@Tom ..kennst Du die Strecke ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (27. Juli 2010)

werde es morgen wohl nicht zur Feierabendrunde schaffen. Viel Spass Euch ... ohne Entschleuniger


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das sind die neuen Traumpfade.
> Verfahren eigendlich nicht möglich.
> Die Jungs haben genug Schilder aufgestellt
> 
> ...



Zwayta   Guten Mogään 

Von wo ab kann man da starten ?? Ich kenne die Wege bzw Gegend nicht daher frage Ich , weisst Doch das ich mich in der Eifel net Auskenne 

Gruß und nen schönen Tag an Alle

Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (28. Juli 2010)

Gu Mo!

@ Sascha
Es gibt eine Karte in der sind die alle Traumpfade verzeichnet. 
Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.traumpfade.info/
Gruß Hein


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Juli 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> @Tom ..kennst Du die Strecke ??
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Entscheidend ist noch die Fahrtrichtung manche Trails sind zu steil um hoch zufahren berg runter jedoch kein Problem.
Heute ist wohl Grip angesagt.
Wetter für Keiler sieht gut aus trocken 27° Grad mit Sonne und Wolken.
IF EVERYTHING IS UNDER CONTROLL,YOU ARE GOING TOO SLOW


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch wieder eine schöne Feierabendrunde und wenns Wetter stimmt mit anschließendem Biergartenbesuch
> 
> (holt eure AM´s und Enduros aus dem Keller und laßt die Rennmaschinen zuhause - *es trailt* -
> 
> ...



Bis nachher


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich stimmt das auch.
> Der Keiler und Regen gleich üble Sache  .
> Kläre am Freitag/Samstag noch mit Müsli wg. Abfahrt ansonsten fahren wir mit meinem Van.
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das Carboni recht behält und da 3 Bikes reinpassen.
> ...


 

Hallo Tom, Du musst zwei Sitze ausbauen damit auch drei Räder rein passen. Ich habe damals hinten den mittleren und den hinten links ausgebaut dann sollte es funktionieren!


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso schieben war gerade mit den Hunden spazieren, feuchter griffiger Boden


----------



## ElbertHai (28. Juli 2010)

Da freu ich mich schon die ganze Woche drauf, mit euch glaych zu fahren. Habe das Bike schon ins Auto geräumt und mach mich glaych auf den Weg.


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juli 2010)

@ Hein , Tom und Uwe 

Danke 

Viel Spaß den anderen bei der Tour heute 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juli 2010)

Hier die Tour von Heute: 
27 Km und 700 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (28. Juli 2010)

Nett  wieviel KM und HM ?? 

wollte eigendlich nicht jmd die Tour von letzte Woche Posten nebst Bilder ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2010)

Danke Carboni 
Super Tourservice, das erspart mir die WegbeschraybungDu bist jetzt fest gebucht !! das heißt für Dich : Zwangstaylnahme an jeder Tour

Wir hatten auf den paar Kilometerchen fast ausschließlich Singletrails unter den Rayfenhat viel Spaß gemacht!...und 11 Gemsen hatten aynen schönen Mittwochabend...und das Wayzen danach hat auch geschmeckt....


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2010)

und weiter gehts:


nächsten Samstag:  31. Juli WW-Tour im Gelbachtal mit dem Elberthai als Führer weitere Infos folgen..

Treffpunkt: nix Sayn....

*...Oberelbert Sportplatz 1300 h


*


----------



## Judo-Uwe (28. Juli 2010)

65Km und 1300Hm war ein lockeres Ründchen


----------



## carboni1 (28. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> 65Km und 1300Hm war ein lockeres Ründchen


----------



## T-Brex (28. Juli 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> 65Km und 1300Hm war ein lockeres Ründchen



.......und danach noch ein klaynes Ründchen durch den Pool...in Atzelgift.....dann wars ein ganz ganz lockeres Ründchen


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. Juli 2010)

Erster


----------



## ElbertHai (29. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen.
Die Tour gestern hat echt Spaß gemacht. Leider musste ich kurzfristig auf das Wayzen verzichten. Aber zuhause konnte ich dann den kleinen Terroristen einigermaßen beruhigen, so dass er dann doch um 22 Uhr eingeschlafen ist und ich duschen konnte 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour am Samstag. Ist ja auch schönes Wetter angesagt. Ich habe mal bei Google-Maps geschaut und konnte zwei Routen nach Oberelbert sehen, wie ihr von Sayn rüber kommen könnt. 
Einmal über die A 48 und A 3. Ausfahrt Montabaur dann immer Richtung Bad Ems, bis zur Ausfahrt Nassau/Niederelbert und dann die Richtung behalten und ihr kommt an Oberelbert vorbei, ihr müsst nämlich von der Straße runter, da wir doch sehr einsam leben. 
Der andere Weg geht über Höhr-Grenzhausen und Hillscheid, ist aber mit mehr Kurven verbunden und daher zeitmäßig länger.
In Oberelbert immer der Hauptstraße folgend bis an die Kirche und dort dann nach links auf den Schotterparkplatz. Ich habe auch mal ein Bild von dem Parkplatz eingefügt. 
Falls noch Fragen sein sollten, meldet euch, ich antworte gerne.

P.S.: Wir haben auch für die Auffrischung des Flüssigkeitshaushalt nach der Tour gesorgt


----------



## Mischbaeck (29. Juli 2010)

So bin auch wieder daheim angekommen!

Hatte mit anreise 50 km und 1000 hm. Bin dannn heute morgen von Andernach wieder heimgeradelt 40 km und 570 hm. Habe mich ein wenig verfahren aber dafür einen schönen neuen Weg gefunden! 

Wünsche euch nächsten Samstag viel Spaß, bei der Erkundung neuer gebiete!

Bin die nächsten zwei Samstage erst mal in Urlaub! Hoffe aber das ich danach dann wieder häufiger und regelmäßiger bei euch mitfahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (29. Juli 2010)

Nabend Leuts 

habe soeben eine neue Gemsen Disziplin gefunden für Regentage und Überflutete Straßen 

Kuckst Du hier :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmTSgvBDHc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Crazy Russian surfing across giant puddle[/nomedia]



Mit nettem Gruß Lakkes


----------



## xmichelx (29. Juli 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour am Samstag. Ist ja auch schönes Wetter angesagt.



Kannst Du schon in etwa sagen, wohin Du uns führen wirst.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Juli 2010)

Meinst Du hier das?
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...marken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=spark


----------



## ElbertHai (30. Juli 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Kannst Du schon in etwa sagen, wohin Du uns führen wirst.


 
Ich hatte mir gedacht über Welschneudorf-Winden-Weinähr-Obernhof-Singhofen-Nassau und dann entweder direkt zurück oder mit ner Schleife, je nach Kondition. Kann man ja nicht immer vorhersehen und der Anstieg von Nassau(100 m NN) nach Welschneudorf (430 m NN) zieht sich noch etwas, aber wir können gerne noch ein wenig weiter fahren


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Es ist soweit

*Heute ab 1500 h sind unsere neuen Klamotten bei mir abholbereit *

Zusätzlich gibts die T-Shirts. Aber nur für BAT...

Und am Samstag dann erstes Schaulaufen im Gelbachtal und am Sonntag beim Keiler in neuer Robe....


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Juli 2010)

@ T- Brex alias Torsten: Bist du den ganzen Nachmittag daheim, wegen Abholung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

ab 1500 h


----------



## Mischbaeck (30. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann komme ich die später abholen oder schicke meine Freundin vorbei!


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

.........kleine organisatorische Änderung:

Abholung ab *1700  h* !!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (30. Juli 2010)

Dann schon lieber das hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Spark-35-G...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2308b83814


----------



## xmichelx (30. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Es ist soweit
> 
> *Heute ab 1500 h sind unsere neuen Klamotten bei mir abholbereit *
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir die Klamotten am Samstag mitbringen nach Oberelbert?
Oder reist ihr mit dem Bike an?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir die Klamotten am Samstag mitbringen nach Oberelbert?
> Oder reist ihr mit dem Bike an?



Du hast email Post


----------



## Focusine (30. Juli 2010)

Huhuuuu, Tosche,

käme dann evtl. auch heute gegen 18.00 Uhr reingeschneit, um die diversen, bei Dir gelagerten Dinge abzuholen. Für Christinchen nehm ich dann auch die Klamotten mit, fahr dann direkt zu ihr durch ... 
Grüssli
Jutta


----------



## Focusine (30. Juli 2010)

Huhuuuu, Tosche,

käme dann evtl. auch heute gegen 18.00 Uhr reingeschneit, um die diversen, bei Dir gelagerten Dinge abzuholen. Für Christinchen nehm ich dann auch die Klamotten mit, fahr dann direkt zu ihr durch ... 
Grüssli
Jutta


----------



## Andreas S. (30. Juli 2010)

Hayho,

hier noch was als Vorberaytung für Gayllahan und Taunustrayls
http://www.radfahren/rules.de

so eine Trophäe hat der Sepp bestimmt noch nicht


----------



## klexx (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemsen
Sitz passt und hat Luft 
Supergeiles Material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juli 2010)

eben die neuen Team Bike Klamotten abgeholt....super Teile. Bin sehr zufrieden. Danke auch an die Sponsoren.


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

Nabend Leute ...

So endlich Urlaub  wünsche alles ein schönes WE und den Keiler Leuten Viel Spaß und Erfolg 
Falls jmd Morgen früh Lust auf ne Laacher See Tour hat , Treffpunkt Kruft am Kreisel 10h , Oder bei Mir in Plaidt Dorfplatz 9.30h .

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal den neuen Traumpfad ab.
> Bin ihn eben noch mit Slaughtegirl abgefahren from my Home and back 18km 470Hm. Wege sind zwar alle bekannt aber so noch nicht abgefahren.
> Denk an dein T-Shirt!




Werd Ich machen die Tage


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Windjacke in rot xxl käuflich zu erwerben!



....warum ??....Nichtgefallen oder Nichtpaßen.........


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> 5000
> 
> der nächste darf dafür oben!




Glückwunsch zum 5000er 

Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Egal
> Hauptsache Müsli findet am Sonntag um 5 die Haustür und den Weg zu mir



Stell paar Mettbrötchen und nen Kaffe vor die Tür dann findet Er Dich bestimmt


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Die Klayderkammer der GemsenSTOV schließt jetzt.

Waytere Ausgabezayten:  

*Samstag und Sonntag jeweils von 1000 h - 1100 h*

(für Nachzügler: Nächste Woche Abends ab 1730 h bitte vorher anrufen...)


----------



## carboni1 (30. Juli 2010)

Brauche mal euren Rat! Bei meiner Kassette habe ich leichtes Spiel obwohl ich schon einen Ring dahinter habe, weshalb sich die Kassette vermutlich von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder löst! Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen gehts in Gelbachtal !!

Treffpunkt morgen nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern



*1300 h Oberelbert  Sportplatz*

bitte recht zahlraych........der Elberthay zaygt uns sayn Heimatrevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> da wäre besser noch ein X mehr vor dem L besser gewesen!



Schade....aber dem Lakkes müßte die passen....und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann nehme ich die....ich habe von 3 auf 2 x vor dem L abgerüstet...dann hab ich noch ayne für "zusätzlich"...


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle @all.




...GN8  John-Boy....


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

Oberelberth ist ne schöne Gegend da oben viel Wald und nette Wege , Habe da oben gearbeitet ganz Obereltberth die Kanalisation geprüft 
Hoffe das es schönes Wetter wird und Ihr ne Menge Spaß habt und macht schön viel Fotos 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Schade....aber dem Lakkes müßte die passen....und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann nehme ich die....ich habe von 3 auf 2 x vor dem L abgerüstet...dann hab ich noch ayne für "zusätzlich"...



Bin auf dem besten Wege das 2te X auch noch weg zu bekommen   Heute Morgen gewogen 101.5kg  wird immer weniger sind seit Januar dann echte 20kg weniger bin Ich echt stolz auf mich  die 90 knack Ich dieses Jahr noch 

Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (30. Juli 2010)

an deiner Stelle würde ich das Teil nehmen, so schnell werden die Jacken bestimmt nicht nachbestellt....


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> an deiner Stelle würde ich das Teil nehmen, so schnell werden die Jacken bestimmt nicht nachbestellt....




Ist das den ne Brexenjacke ?? Was soll die den Kosten ?? Hab noch keine Infos dazu gelesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Brauche mal euren Rat! Bei meiner Kassette habe ich leichtes Spiel obwohl ich schon einen Ring dahinter habe, weshalb sich die Kassette vermutlich von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder löst! Jemand eine Idee?



hatte ich auch mal am Hinterrad nach nur 1 Jahr...der Freilauf war locker und das Lager hatte auch was- hat Canyon mir kostenlos gemacht.


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. Juli 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> da wäre besser noch ein X mehr vor dem L besser gewesen!



Echt. Ich habe mir diesmal eine Nummer kleiner bestellt, da obenrum so  viel Spiel war. Statt XL jetzt L bei der klimajacke ; Trikot weiterhin  XL.


----------



## Sunny77 (31. Juli 2010)

na supi, jetzt bin ich ausser gefecht und ihr fahrt mein revier ab ... pfffff! 

dafür gehts für mich in 4 stunden nach spananien in den urlaub. da mache ich halt die beine hoch und laß mir die sonne auf den bauch scheinen! habt ihr nun davon


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Juli 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> na supi, jetzt bin ich ausser gefecht und ihr fahrt mein revier ab ... pfffff!
> 
> dafür gehts für mich in 4 stunden nach spananien in den urlaub. da mache ich halt die beine hoch und laß mir die sonne auf den bauch scheinen! habt ihr nun davon




Na das ist Doch schön ...Hoffentlich hast Du auch Sonne da unten und Verbrenn dich nicht zu viel ..und denk an das Brexen Trikot


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. Juli 2010)

Örster 

Guten Morgen Gemeinde 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonnigen, Regenfreien , Radfreudigen und Trailreichen Tag 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Trefft euch doch auf der anderen Seite Gewerbegebiet Urmitz da wo auch die Firma Ergon ist.


----------



## ElbertHai (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Freue mich schon heute euch mal mein Gebiet zu zeigen. Und für alle die es wissen wollen:

13:00 Uhr Parkplatz am Sportplatz Oberelbert sayn

Diesmal nix um ayn in Sayn

Bis nachher


----------



## Deleted 56720 (31. Juli 2010)

komme auch nach Oberelbert 

@ Torsten 

bringste  meine Klamotten mit ..... bis glaych.



auchmaoben


----------



## Judo-Uwe (31. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle @all.
> 
> Müsli morgen nochmal Infotel.
> Jacke wird höchst bietend versteigert schon 3 Interessenten.
> ...


Nicht nur unter den Schuhen, sondern der gehört zu Carlos Heimatrevier,dort fahren wir schon seit zwanzig Jahren.


----------



## .Lukas (31. Juli 2010)

Hi Gemsen... 

Hatte mich schon in Rhens bei einigen von euch erkundigt, wann und wo ihr euch trefft und wollte heute mal mit euch fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (31. Juli 2010)

.Lukas schrieb:


> Hi Gemsen...
> 
> Hatte mich schon in Rhens bei einigen von euch erkundigt, wann und wo ihr euch trefft und wollte heute mal mit euch fahren...



Heute machen die Gemsen einen Betriebsausflug!
13:00 Uhr Parkplatz am Sportplatz Oberelbert 

*Diesmal nix um ayn in Sayn*

Geführte Tour


----------



## .Lukas (31. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann komm ich um ayn nach Oberelbert.


----------



## ElbertHai (31. Juli 2010)

An alle, die heute um 13:00 Uhr in Oberelbert sein wollen, poste ich nochmal ein Bild vom Parkplatz in der Backhhaustraße. Bis gleich dann.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

...bringt mal alle schön abgezählte 10er mit...ich bringe T-Shirts mit...


----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Tour ein dickes Lob nach OberelbertWunden sind versorgt, ich hoffe die Stauchung geht bis Montag wieder zurück. Die anderen Wunden werde eh wieder Heilen. 48 Km fast 1000 Hm Super Wetter und TOLLE AKTION noch nach der Tour von Lasse
Danke


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Genau so isses und so warsSuper, nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und den Service danach

Da waren dann heute 15 Gemsen im Gelbachtal und um Nassau unterwegs.

Die beiden Biker aus der Schaumburger Region waren sehr nett und haben prima dazu gepaßtGrüße an Schnelle Jugend Gerald, und kommt bald mal wieder ....auch um ayn nach Sayn.......und Lukas hat selbst mit Lowrider Sattel voll mitgehalten....ohne dieses Handycap wäre er uns bestimmt weggefahren........auch Lukas ist jederzeit wieder gerne willkommen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an Sascha und Lars. Das schrayt nach Wiederholung.......

.....Wenn Interesse an Teamkleidung (Gemsentracht) besteht, bitte per email melden....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

...und nur so nebenbei ....für die schweigend mitlesenden Damen....die VerenaZ750 ist jetzt schon mehrmals dabei gewesen. 
Mirjam, Toni, Christine, Focusinchen......ihr seid nicht mehr allein.....ihr könnt wieder kommen.......ihr habt jetzt Verstärkung...und die hat Dampf in den Waden....


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mettbröchentour noch so schnell wie möglich?



Nur keine Eile. Bereite mal gut vor und wenn sie erst 2011 stattfindet bin ich nicht böse

Startet näxte Woche jemand in Köln?


----------



## .Lukas (31. Juli 2010)

War eine Super  Tour und das mit dem Handycap ist ja fast behoben.

Werde mit sicherheit nochmal mitfahren um ayn nach Sayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

...die Mettbrötchentour wird aus Tradition jedes Jahr gefahren....also kayn Problem wenn Du sie dieses Jahr verpaßt....dann hebe ich Dir ein paar Mettbrötchen für 2011 auf....die verbrennen dann noch besser....Bi-Turbo..


----------



## Deleted 56720 (31. Juli 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen super Tour mit gaylen Trails und Hammer Uphills,
und das Catering ließ keine Wünsche offen


----------



## ElbertHai (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
Freut mich echt, dass es euch heut so gut gefallen hat. Wir hatten ja auch gutes Wetter bestellt und das hat ja auch schön zur Tour gepasst. Zum Glück sind ja auch alle unverletzt, mehr oder weniger Gell Carboni, wieder nach Hause gekommen. Der Lars und ich würden uns auch gerne mal wieder bei euch sehen lassen.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

...also ich habe nicht bemerkt das der FidelJoe fotographiert....und womit....???....der hat bestimmt ne Spycam  im Helm oder so....???...oder nen Restposten von da Stasi aufgekauft........beängstigent...da kann man nicht mal mehr ayn schönes gestelltes Foto, was ungestellt aussieht, machen....der macht direkt Ernst....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> PS: Da hier hayße Ware gehandelt wird mach ich auch mal mit.
> *Neues Brexen T-Shirt in Größe XL zu verkaufen*.



Der Lakkes wohnt gleich nebenan....und das ist genau sayne Größe


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...also ich habe nicht bemerkt das der FidelJoe fotographiert....und womit....???....der hat bestimmt ne Spycam  im Helm oder so....???...oder nen Restposten von da Stasi aufgekauft........beängstigent...da kann man nicht mal mehr ayn schönes gestelltes Foto, was ungestellt aussieht, machen....der macht direkt Ernst....



Auf jeden Fall zeigen die Bilder,dass der Rasen dringen gemäht werden muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Das war die Linse vom Jens seinem Navi ! Ja den Sturtz muss ich erst mal verdauenaua aua


----------



## ElbertHai (31. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das war die Linse vom Jens seinem Navi ! Ja den Sturtz muss ich erst mal verdauenaua aua


 
Och du bist ein armer Kerl Wirst ja bestimmt schnell wieder fit


----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Den linken Arm kann ich kaum bewegen machen und an der rechten Hand ist ein Finger blau und dick.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wieso kennste dich so gut mit den Überwachungsmethoden der Stasi aus?
> Ich seh da nur blaue Socken!
> War blau nicht die Farbe der FDJ/SED Jugend
> 
> Die passen so garnicht zum neuen Driggo




....nix FDJ....das sind Viktors Restposten von den SIGSocken...


----------



## ElbertHai (31. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Den linken Arm kann ich kaum bewegen machen und an der rechten Hand ist ein Finger blau und dick.


 
Das hört sich jetzt doch schlimmer an, als noch vor 4 Stunden. Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Den linken Arm kann ich kaum bewegen machen und an der rechten Hand ist ein Finger blau und dick.




Heile heile Gänzje....Montag ist alles wieder GUT....!!!....Montag ist alles wieder GUT !!!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (31. Juli 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...also ich habe nicht bemerkt das der FidelJoe fotographiert....und womit....???....der hat bestimmt ne Spycam  im Helm oder so....???...oder nen Restposten von da Stasi aufgekauft........beängstigent...da kann man nicht mal mehr ayn schönes gestelltes Foto, was ungestellt aussieht, machen....der macht direkt Ernst....



Ich hab noch mehr eindeutige Bewaysphotos  die kann mann aba der Öffentlichkeit nicht zumuten   z.B. Rudel-Jürgenwürgen etc....


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mehr eindeutige Bewaysphotos  die kann mann aba der Öffentlichkeit nicht zumuten   z.B. Rudel-Jürgenwürgen etc....



woherJames Bond oder StasiAre you Mr. Q


----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Schade das Uwe heute nicht dabei war, die Tour hätte Ihm bestimmt gefallen!


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend K-Lexx(ington Steel)hätte Dir heute auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Hier ist das Bike meiner Begierde





Man kann ja mal träumen!


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Juli 2010)

wünsche den Keiler Fahrer viel Glück und Spaß morgen.


----------



## carboni1 (31. Juli 2010)

Ja auch von mir morgen Viel Glück und kommt Gesund wieder zurück


----------



## T-Brex (31. Juli 2010)

Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen beim Keiler

@Black Sepp: *weniger Risiko bei den Abfahrten !!!*.....
....zusammen mit Judo-Uwe habt Ihr wirklich gute Chancen !!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. August 2010)

Hier ein Video Clip von meiner Samstags Runde.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuiD2jJzZgY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Jaymano MTB Clip Rheinsteig BrexbachGemsen[/nomedia]

natürlich im neuen Gemsen Outfit. Die Hose sitzt super ! Besser als meine GoreTeile....

Jay


----------



## !Ghostrider! (1. August 2010)

Moin Leute,
dann mal viel Erfolg heut beim Rennen.

@Tosche
Wann kann ich dich denn heut mal besuchen kommen?
Wegen der Klamotten.


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2010)

Öffnungszeiten Kleiderkammer der GemsenSTOV

Heute:   1000 h - 1100 h


----------



## Hambacher 77 (1. August 2010)

Moin Moin

Von mir auch ein dankeschön das wir bei euch mitfahren konnten. War ne suuuuuper tour.
Ihr seid ein super Team und vielleicht fahrt ihr mal wieder am Herthasee über unseren heiligen Berg "Höchst" und steinigt ihn weiter

Bis bald im Wald.............


----------



## xmichelx (1. August 2010)

ElbertHai schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> Freut mich echt, dass es euch heut so gut gefallen hat. Wir hatten ja auch gutes Wetter bestellt und das hat ja auch schön zur Tour gepasst. Zum Glück sind ja auch alle unverletzt, mehr oder weniger Gell Carboni, wieder nach Hause gekommen. Der Lars und ich würden uns auch gerne mal wieder bei euch sehen lassen.



Ich schließe mich gerne dem Tenor der Gruppe an.
Es war eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Tour und eine tolle Truppe.
Und die Versorgung in Oberelbert am Ende der Tour war spitze. Vielen Dank !!

Ich bin gerne beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (1. August 2010)

Gratuliere euch


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2010)

Super..und AK - Wertung ?...die sieht doch bestimmt noch besser aus

..und Viktor und Du ??....


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. August 2010)

Glückwunsch für die Super Leistung


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> AK Wertung war ich 13. Aussage vom AK-Sieger Hockauf aus Gießen. Lief richtig gut heute. Kein Sturz, alle Flaschen behalten und die Strecke nicht verlassen und alles im neuen Trikot. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt von firstfotofactorie.
> 
> Wir haben noch schön bei Weizen und Nudeln mit ein paar Feuerwehrleuten aus Offenbach zusammen gesessen.
> 
> Sehr schöne und super organisierte Veranstaltung.


 Haste endlich mal zeigen können, was du drauf hast, ist die Feuerwehr doch schneller als die Deutsche Brutzelbahn.
Ansonsten schöne Strecke, ähnlich wie beim Erbeskopf hat super Spass gemacht


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2010)

Wenns eine Siegerehrung nach Altersklasse gab haben wir deine verpasst, Michael, und das bei 100% Anwesenheit vom Pressedienst


----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. August 2010)

Senioren 1 ist beim Keiler 40-50 Jahre.
Victor ist Sen 2 deshalb Platz 56 Ak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (1. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Klasse Leistung und Plazierung Jungs habt die Gemsen mal wieder super Vertreten/Präseniert 
Jetzt erholt euch gut ...

Schönen Abend noch 

Gruß Sascha / Lakkes


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2010)

das sind doch mal tolle Nachrichten.Supi Ergebnisse!
Da können ja 3 von euch froh sein,dass der Müsli ne ganze Woche Pause hatte.Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn er sich noch auf den Keiler vorbereitet hätte.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2010)

Chris hat doch noch gestern ne Etappe vor sich gehabt.Die Letzte!
Dann noch feiern und heute nachhause?
Ich weiß nix.
Vielleicht bleibt er auch für imma inne Berge.

@müsli
die Hose kannste reklamieren


----------



## T-Brex (1. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Einziger Vermuthstropfen: Ein Loch in der neuen Hose!
> @the rest! Mittwoch Keiler Gedächtnis Tour
> Jemand was vom ww-ck gehört?



Hallo Müsli 

Ankommen ist alles

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr mitkommen sollte, dann fahren wir die 30 km Kurzstrecke und dann kommen wir im ersten Viertel  an 

WWCK ist retour von der Tour in Frongraych....kommt morgen Abend zu mir....Mittwoch geht klar.....

......Hose......demnächst staygt schon die Nachbestellung....dann einfach mal noch ayn zway mitbestellen....


----------



## carboni1 (1. August 2010)

Scheiss auf die Hose............ich bin immer noch beim Wunden lecken


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Scheiss auf die Hose............ich bin immer noch beim Wunden lecken



nu bleib mal ruhig.
Mit der Zeit heilt alles wieder.
Mußt mal etwas an Geduld üben


----------



## Andreas S. (1. August 2010)

@ sepp
bist du mit DT Tricon gefahren?
Taugen die was?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. August 2010)

Gratulation an die Racer. Und schön, alle in der neuen Teamkleidung und zur Aftershowparty das Gemsen-T-Shirt. 
Ich habe heute mit dem EifelGreg ne trailige Runde in der Brex gedreht und u.a. den Römertrail gesurft. Heute erstmalig auch die Steilwand ausprobiert. 3 x gefahren nur 1x auf die Nase gelegt 

Hier ein Video Clip von der Runde von heute inkl. Sturz 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezMmXT7hdSI"]YouTube- trailtour-mtb.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Erster Urlaubstag , die Sonne scheint was will man mehr , jetzt nen Kaffe schwarz und dann aufs Bike.
Schöne Fotos vom Keiler und alles in der neuen Tracht so muss das sein 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. August 2010)

Moin!

Auch ich hab diese Woche Urlaub!

Wer spontan Lust hat im Taunus zu biken, kann sich gerne bei mir melden!


Ich fahre im Lahntal, Gelbachtal, Mühlbachtal... Viele Singletrails, viele Serpentinen.
Ich starte meist in Obernhof meine Tour, über Singhofen nach Nassau, weiter nach Bad Ems den Concordiaturm runterballern und wieder zurück. Alles mit meinem Downhillbike, Integralhelm und Vollprotektoren.

Wer Ansprüche auf schwere technische Fels-Abstiege hat, auf dem Weg gibts noch eine ganz schwere Passage zu fahren, die ich mit meinem Downhillbike nur zur 50% überwältige.

Hier zum Beispiel ein Trail von der Tour: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7525


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (2. August 2010)

Moin, Moin, bin auch zurück.
6 Etappen, 650 km und 13.000 hm in den Beinen. Mont Ventaux mit knapp 1900 hm am Stück und 10 - 11 % Durchschnittssteigung auf den ersten 8 km, Cole du Festre, Alpe d`Huez, Cole du Galibier, Cole du Télégraphe und Cole de la Madeleine waren neben den unzähligen Eindrücken und Ausblicken echte Highlights. Der Viktor wird mir recht geben.
Werde bei der nächsten Tour bei Bedarf mehr berichten.
Der Abschied aus den Bergen fiel schon verdammt schwer.
Gruß Christian


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

HI Tom 

Stimme Dir zu , Bilder sind schön aber die Preise da würd Ich mir die auch nicht kaufen ....
Zwecks Shirt hast Du das noch ?? würd Ich nehmen würd dann evtl heut Abend mal schnell rüber kommen ..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Slaughtergirl (2. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> HI Tom
> 
> Stimme Dir zu , Bilder sind schön aber die Preise da würd Ich mir die auch nicht kaufen ....
> Zwecks Shirt hast Du das noch ?? würd Ich nehmen würd dann evtl heut Abend mal schnell rüber kommen ..
> ...



Soll dir antworten.

Kannste haben!

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

OK komme dann so gegen sieben rüber ...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. August 2010)

Hey Hangschieber biste immer noch im Rennfieber,knips mal die Nr ab.
Trikots deiner Töchter mit Inhalt sehen gut aus. An Jennifer, Arme nicht nach innen abknicken.
Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. August 2010)

@hangi & Family: Mensch sieht das gut aus...hattet Ihr heute das Teamkleidungsshooting für den neuen Rose Katalog 

Jay


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Auch ich hab diese Woche Urlaub!
> 
> ...



Schönes Video, war da auch der Trail von Singhofen ins Mühlbachtal zu sehn? den sind wir am Samstag gefahren - tolle Trails habt ihr da


----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. August 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Schönes Video, war da auch der Trail von Singhofen ins Mühlbachtal zu sehn? den sind wir am Samstag gefahren - tolle Trails habt ihr da



Danke! 
Ja genau das is der Trail der von Singhofen runter ins Mühlbachtal führt.


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

Schönes Video und die Mukke ist auch geil  Genau nach meinem Geschmack ( Musik ) , wenn Ich mit meinem Lakes da runter blasen würde wär das Ding komplett zerlegt danach 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Schönes Video und die Mukke ist auch geil  Genau nach meinem Geschmack ( Musik ) , wenn Ich mit meinem Lakes da runter blasen würde wär das Ding komplett zerlegt danach
> 
> Gruß Lakkes



Ach quatsch! Da kommt man mit jedem Bike runter, muss man halt nur die Geschwindigkeit anpassen!


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Aus dem Wald gibts schlechte News.
> Am Laacher See dreht mal wieder ein Jäger am Rad (Vollpfosten) Der Kerl hat wieder einen Singeltrail mit Ästen zugeschmissen und an die Bäume schön laminierte Auszüge aus Gesetzestexten gehangen. Im besonderen die in denen es um die Benutzung durch Radfahrer und Reiter geht. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.
> Schön nur das im Rahmen der Traumpfade in der ganzen Gegend für mich wirklich unnötige neue Pfade Querfeldein gebuddelt werden.
> Armes Deutschland



Außer dich aus Versehen abknallen, kann dir doch eh nix.Soll er sein Gebiet doch einzäunen.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Hi Hangi,

ja genau so muss dat sein..

sind die Bülda von der Mittwochstour was geworden? kannst ja mal was mailen


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Ach quatsch! Da kommt man mit jedem Bike runter, muss man halt nur die Geschwindigkeit anpassen!



Stimmt - kann der Carboni bestätigen, der leckt jetzt noch seine Wunden


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2010)

HAy Fidel,
kannst ja mal so eine Art REHA Tour für die vielen Verletzten planen.
Im Oktober 2010?

Wo issn eigentlich Caraboni?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

welche vielen Verletzten? ich glaub du bist noch der einzige - streng dich halt mal an - dann gibts im Herbst nochmal ne schöne Tour durchs romandische Wiedtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2010)

Bambini
Caraboni 
Fidel
ich
Tosches Tritt ist auch nicht mehr ganz rund


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Hätte wohl besser net gefragt 

Kannste da mit Photoshop noch was retuschieren?

oder besser ganz löschen!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> In deiner Liste fehlt noch Müslis Canyonvermittlungsfahrer der sich am ersten Tag nach dem Kauf die Haxen gebrochen hat und der der mit den Eisenschellen zuschnappt 3 Sehnen durchtrennt.



Da hätt ich aba mein Geld zurückverlangt


So endlich ne neue Sayte


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2010)

Hallo hier bin ich....das Video von Weltraumwaffe ist Super 
Vielleicht sollte Er auch mal eine Tour in seinem Gebiet mit uns starten!
Jens das ist doch Deine LIGA


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Mundwinkel nach unten!
> 
> A'la Merkel?



Ne - hatte mein 3. nich an


----------



## Deleted 56720 (2. August 2010)

Ne is doch lutztisch


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Carbonny!
> 
> Wass nun mit deinem Fully? Träumst du noch oder zahlst du schon?


 
Arbeite noch daran! Auf jedenfall brauche ich keine 2 HT's, werde noch ein Fully dazu nehmen und ein HT verkaufen! Denke das ich dann meinem Race-und Freeride Seele sehr viel näher bin. Mal sehen was für Angebote noch kommen!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo hier bin ich....das Video von Weltraumwaffe ist Super
> Vielleicht sollte Er auch mal eine Tour in seinem Gebiet mit uns starten!
> Jens das ist doch Deine LIGA



Aja gerne Jungs! Meldet euch! Ich hab da jede Menge geile Trails auf Lager und alle in einer 4 - 5 Stündigen Tour zu befahren!

Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und bis auf morgen (Dienstag) und Samstag hab ich immer Zeit.


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2010)

Wie sieht es den bei Dir Samstags aus wenn Du keinen Urlaub hast mit ner Tour?


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Auf der Keiler Seite sind noch mehr Bilder eingestellt! Nicht nur die teuren die da zu zum bezahlen, weiss du!?
> Für alle die nicht dabei waren!
> 
> Langenasemach!


 
NE NE Langenase iss nicht dafür war die Samstagstour viel zu SCHÖÖÖNNN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier ist das Bike meiner Begierde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Andre ..nettes Bike was ist das den für ne Marke kann man nicht genau erkennen ?? Scott ??

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## carboni1 (2. August 2010)

Scott Spark LTD Frischknecht Edition wiegt 9,8kg. Es gibt davon nur 15 Stück!


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

Na wer findet die Gemsen ??

http://www.keiler-bike.de/2010/strecke2/html_film/strecke2_2010_005.html   
http://www.keiler-bike.de/2010/strecke2/html_film/strecke2_2010_064.html
http://www.keiler-bike.de/2010/strecke2/html_film/strecke2_2010_068.html <--- na den kennen wir aber alle ;-)

zumind denk Ich das Ich einen gefunden hab *lach*


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Meinste Müsli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zwei von drei gefunden  sehr gut bekommst en Keks Morgen 
Also Ich hab mir das mal angesehn Ich glaub echt das , das da echt geil ist , wenn man sieht , die Verpflegung 1a Organisiert und die Tour war bestimmt auch sehr schön dann hat sich die Fahrt dahin auch echt gelohnt. mal sehn vll fahr Ich da nächstes Jahr auch mit hin  Schlusslichter werden bei jeder Tour gebraucht . Aber den Spaß denk Ich sollte man sich mal mitnehmen  Und nächstes Jahr Herthasee sowieso 

Lakkes


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den bei Dir Samstags aus wenn Du keinen Urlaub hast mit ner Tour?



Also diesen kommenden Samstag könnten wir auch schon ne Tour fahren, hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut wann ich weg muss und es bleibt noch genug Zeit ne komplette Tour mit allen Trails zu fahren.
Optimal wäre aber wenn wir schon Vormittags starten so gegen 10 oder 11Uhr.

Ansonsten hab ich Samstags eigentlich immer Zeit!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (3. August 2010)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Aja gerne Jungs! Meldet euch! Ich hab da jede Menge geile Trails auf Lager und alle in einer 4 - 5 Stündigen Tour zu befahren!
> 
> Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und bis auf morgen (Dienstag) und Samstag hab ich immer Zeit.


 Freitags habe ich Zeit, schlage mal Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit vor,ab 11.00 Uhr gehts.
WE RIDE WERE YOU WALK


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Freitags habe ich Zeit, schlage mal Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit vor,ab 11.00 Uhr gehts.
> WE RIDE WERE YOU WALK



Ok, ich mach mal nen neuen Thread auf für Freitag und Samstag! Verlinke ich gleich nochmal hier.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. August 2010)

Hier der Thread zur Tour am Freitag und Samstag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7419954#post7419954


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2010)

Hallöchen hier nochmal die Planungen der nächsten Samstage:

*Samstag den 07.08.10 *Start um ayn in Sayn
Tourguido: Müslibrenner
*
Samstag den 14.08.2010* sind wir zur Mettbrötchentour ab Nickenich Sportplatz 1300 h verabredet Tourguido: Hangschieber

zudem stehen in den nächsten Wochen noch die KO-Stadtwaldtour mit Rafael an, WWSteig Tour mit wwck, und eine Wiedtour mit Alutzo an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Vorschlag:  Sayn- irgenwie zum Wüstenhof- Valla- Wambach-Panoramaweg - M -Bachtal- Simmern- Hüttenmühle-Göppel und dann Rätur ....... oder oder..


hört sich doch gut an....du hast email-Post.....


----------



## ww-ck (3. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hat denn jeder ein Rad?



Guter Rad ist teuer, gelle.
Werde versuchen am Samstag dabei zu sein.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. August 2010)

Und - was geht morgen ? Feierabendrunde?


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hatte ich eben 3 Gemsen auf kurzer schneller Nettetalrunde.
> Ofw,Lakkes und meine Wenigkeit.
> Lakkes spürt morgen bestimmt seine Beine




Ja war knackiges Ründchen  hatte Zuhause 26km drauf Fahrtzeit 1:16:47 , naja wenn Ich die Beine merk weiss Ich wenigstens das Ich mich Angestrengt habe  War auf jedenfall mal wieder klasse ...

Bis bald im Wald 

ps: wieviel HM das waren weisst Du nicht oder Tom ??`

Lakkes


----------



## Jaymano75 (3. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ja war knackiges Ründchen  hatte Zuhause 26km drauf Fahrtzeit 1:16:47 , naja wenn Ich die Beine merk weiss Ich wenigstens das Ich mich Angestrengt habe  War auf jedenfall mal wieder klasse ...
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> 
> ...



Die HM hätten mich jetzt auch interessiert....schnelle Zeit für 26km.
Wohl am Rhein gefahren , wa ?!


----------



## T-Brex (3. August 2010)

morgen wie immer Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn:

1700 h in Sayn am Schloß zahlraych erschayn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (3. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Die HM hätten mich jetzt auch interessiert....schnelle Zeit für 26km.
> Wohl am Rhein gefahren , wa ?!



Nöööööööö im Nettetal , viele HM waren es glaub nicht die berge waren wenig aber dafür Steil  schnelle Runde eben , Olli musste weg und Hangi hatte bestimmt Bohnen vorher gegessen wg Nachbrennerboost  der war ja wieder soooooooo flott kann aber auch am Rotwild gelegen haben dat wollte bestimmt rennen 

Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey,hey,hey
> Das war doch garnicht so schnell ???
> Oder habe ich jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren?
> Von der Geschwindigkeit ging da noch mehr.



Moinsen Jungs  so jetzt bin Ich wach  Im Urlaub darf man das , Länger schlafen. 
Tom also ich hab aufn Tacho geschielt die halbe Tour über wir hatten teilweise 32-34km/h drauf also wenn das aufm feld/Waldweg nicht schnell ist dann weiss Ich es nicht  , Egal für mich zählt nur der Spaßfaktor und das Ich fit werd und wenn Ich nicht nachkomm müsst ihr halt warten . Nächstes Jahr geht das alles etwas besser denk Ich mal jeder hat mal klein Angfangen. 
Meine Beine sind absolut OK keine schmerzen oder irgendwas vll je nach Wetter fahr Ich heut Abend dann auch nach Sayn mal sehn was Fraule sagt . 
Olli Danke für das Lob 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schlaymer



Ich schleim doch net sag nur wies ist/war


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Lakkes
> Ein bisschen Spaß muß sayn.



schon klar my Friend


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. August 2010)

Hi Jungs!
DAs war heute meine gaylste und stärkste Tour mit Euch! DANKE!!!! Es hat super Spaß gemacht.
Werde das Video in kürze schneiden und hochladen.

ROCK ON!

und oben - selbst das gelingt mir heute !!!


----------



## T91 (4. August 2010)

Einen schönen guten Abend wünsche ich.

Ich war heute der Unbekannte. Für alle bei denen ich mich nicht vorgestellt habe. Ich heiße Timo,19 Jahre, komme aus Sään 

War heute eine wirklich schöne "Feierabendrunde".
Würde, sollte keiner etwas dagegen haben, auch wieder kommen 


Neue Strecke anderes Tempo und ungewohnte Steigungen.
Fahre ursprünglich eigentlich nur mit Freunden, wo Touren wie die heutige eher weniger vorkommen.

Danke für die schöne Runde.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2010)

Hat wer Bock nach St.Wendel zu fahren?
Als Zuschauer natürlich.


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. August 2010)

@ Tom 

Bin schon lange gemeldet kuckst Du hier : 
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/?page_id=15 

Die bekommen das nur net hin den Teamnamen zu ändern 

@Jay dann stell mal die Pics on will auch sehn , durfte heute nicht Frauchen hat geschimpft aber nächsten Mittwoch bin Ich zu 1000% dabay  

@Olli und Tom wie siehts aus nochmal die Woche ?? vll fährt Michbäck ja auch nomma mit sofern er sich nochmal meldet 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. August 2010)

T91 schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend wünsche ich.
> 
> Ich war heute der Unbekannte. Für alle bei denen ich mich nicht vorgestellt habe. Ich heiße Timo,19 Jahre, komme aus Sään
> 
> ...


 Komm ruhig öfters sinkt den Altersdurchschnitt


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ja, war ne schöne Tour, nachdem wir das Klettern über die Bäume hinter uns hatten  gings richtig schön auf und ab.
> 
> Von Sepp gibts ein schönes Keilerbild schaut euch mal die Muckis an.
> 
> ...


 Gallahaan ist gebongt,obwohl ich 15-25 Std die Woche trainiere die Muckis kriege ich nicht hin, Beppo gib mal ein Tipp ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. August 2010)

Karl Platt und Co fahren wohl die volle Runde, Beppo nur die Frauenrunde


----------



## Andreas S. (4. August 2010)

nu lass den/die Sepp doch mal in Ruhe.
Wer weiß,
- vielleicht schafft er/sie die 108km noch nicht
- vielleicht ist er/sie eine Fr... in Männerklamotten
- das Trikot sitzt im Brustbereich schon etwas eng????


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. August 2010)

Hier der Clip von der heutigen Feierabendrunde....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFmbQ_rb--A"]YouTube- Mittwochstour MTB Feierabendrunde der BrexbachGemsen 4.8.[/nomedia]

@uwe: Dein Kletterversuch wurde elegant geschnitten


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier der Clip von der heutigen Feierabendrunde....
> YouTube- Mittwochstour MTB Feierabendrunde der BrexbachGemsen 4.8.
> 
> @uwe: Dein Kletterversuch wurde elegant geschnitten



schön gemacht Jens


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Wie wann wo??
> 
> heute wollte ich nochmal fahren,
> morgen ne große Runde
> und dann Sonntag evt die RTF Brohltal aus alter verbundenheit.




Also an mir liegts nicht müssen wir nur was ausmachen wann und wo , Hangi muss dann noch sagen wann er Lust und Zeit hat , vorallem ist das Wetter auch mies wenn Ich rausschaue 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

Klingt gut werd noch mit der Chefin reden und Dir dann bescheid geben denke aber schon das das klappt , hoffe nur das , das Wetter mit spielt , Treffpunkt wäre dann wo ?? 

Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (5. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Uwe, du mußt den Weizenanteil erhöhendann wächst der Muskel.


 Der war gestern zu hoch, bis zum Ende der Rennsaison gibts nur noch Alkohofreies.
Gutes Gelingen in St Wendel,ansonsten bis zur Mettbrötchen-Tour.


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Wie reist du denn an?




Entweder Rad oder lasse mich hoch bringen ans Hotel Waldfrieden


----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2010)

T91 schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend wünsche ich.
> 
> Ich war heute der Unbekannte. Für alle bei denen ich mich nicht vorgestellt habe. Ich heiße Timo,19 Jahre, komme aus Sään
> 
> ...






Bitteschön

Du bist jederzeit wieder willkommen. Mi 1700 h oder Sa 1300 h (dann große Tour ca. 60 km und 1000 hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hattest du eine Weizenvergiftung? Dann fahr mal 2 Stunden schnell da ist dann alles wieder im Lot



Du hast email Post


----------



## T-Brex (5. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier der Clip von der heutigen Feierabendrunde....
> YouTube- Mittwochstour MTB Feierabendrunde der BrexbachGemsen 4.8.
> 
> @uwe: Dein Kletterversuch wurde elegant geschnitten



schöner Clip !...schade das Du nur so ne klayne Knipse hast..sonst wärs noch besser geworden...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schÃ¶ner Clip !...schade das Du nur so ne klayne Knipse hast..sonst wÃ¤rs noch besser geworden...



SchÃ¶nes Vid ... kann mit dem hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- âªInspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009â¬â[/nomedia] fast mithalten 

was ne anstÃ¤ndige CAM doch ausmacht


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. August 2010)

Ich arbeite dran.... man lernt halt auf einem alten Damenrad....
also die kleine Cam , ein I-Pod nano mit Cam-Funktion nur so zum lockeren Filmen als Erinnerung. Es stimmt - die Qualität ist bei Bewegung sehr unscharf. Zu Weihnachten gibts vielleicht ne richtige GoPro.

Aber - es war gestern die Tour meines Lebens. YOU GUYS ROCK


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

@ jaymano

wie siehts aus bist Du bei der Mettbrötchentour auch dabay ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. August 2010)

@lakkes

nein auf der Mettbrötchentour bin ich layder nicht dabay...ich bin auf einem Techniktraining/Koulshore in der Eifel beim EifelGreg.
siehe auch :    www.vulkan-mtb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (5. August 2010)

Kommt morgen noch jemand nach Obernhof?


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. August 2010)

Achtung ! Wach bleiben !
In ca. 20min. wird hier der Outtake Video Clip von der gestrigen Tour veröffentlicht. Im original Ton - ohne Overdubs. Nur für kurze Zeit zu sehen !!!
Also dran bleiben hier beim Gemsen TV
@T-BreX diesmal in super hochauflösender Megascharfer Qulaität.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (5. August 2010)

Ach ein schönes Vid!


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. August 2010)

auch ein sehr schÃ¶nes Video!!!

hier der Outtake von gestern ! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj_QrUJXfZc"]YouTube- âªOuttakes Gemsen Video - Die lustigsten Gemsen Trails der Welt....â¬â[/nomedia]
Nur fÃ¼r kurze Zeit!
@ Uwe . Sorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. August 2010)

Wir nennen Dich in Zukunft Jens Spielberg


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Erster 

Heute Treffpunkt Dray Uhr , Wassenach , Parkplatz Hotel Waldfrieden ca 2std Ründchen (evtl auch länger) die Gemsen Ofw und Lakkes machen sich auf das Gebiet um den Laacher See zu befahren wer Lust hat ist sehr gern Willkommen 
Have a nice day 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## eifeljeti (6. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moment  !!!
> Ihr könnt doch nicht alleine fahren.
> Im Wald ists dunkel komme euch evt. die Händchen halten!
> Runde geht dann aber nicht zum See sondern ne Erkundungsrunde zu ein paar Trails der Mettbrötchentour.
> ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moment  !!!
> Ihr könnt doch nicht alleine fahren.
> Im Wald ists dunkel komme euch evt. die Händchen halten!
> Runde geht dann aber nicht zum See sondern ne Erkundungsrunde zu ein paar Trails der Mettbrötchentour.
> ...



Ja klar mach hinne je mehr desto besser  Aber es wird nicht wieder gerast sonst bekommst steine an die Kette gebunden


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

@ Hein ...Entweder kommen wir Dir entgegen oder wir warten klare Sache 

Cool vier Gemsen aufm Freitagstrip so muss das sein


----------



## eifeljeti (6. August 2010)

@lakkes/ofw/Hangi!

Ich fahre über Nickenich hoch. Wenn ihr mir auf der auf dem direkten Weg vom Waldfieden entgegenkommt, müßten wir uns in der Mitte ungefähr treffen!
gruß hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @lakkes/ofw/Hangi!
> 
> Ich fahre über Nickenich hoch. Wenn ihr mir auf der auf dem direkten Weg vom Waldfieden entgegenkommt, müßten wir uns in der Mitte ungefähr treffen!
> gruß hein



Alles klar werds den Jungs ausrichten mach mich auch gleich auf den Weg 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

Morgen wieder 


*um AYN in SAYN am Schloß sayn*


Bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## carboni1 (6. August 2010)

Und 2 Gemsen waren heute auf einer Freeride-Tour an der Lahn


----------



## carboni1 (6. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Carbonny!
> 
> Wass nun mit deinem Fully? Träumst du noch oder zahlst du schon?


 
Ich hab schon gezahlt


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. August 2010)

auch zurück von einer schönen Runde mit smooth. Sayn-Stromberg-Caan-Nauort-Alsbach-runter in die Brex und back.


----------



## eifeljeti (6. August 2010)

@Sascha+Oliver

Hat Spass gemacht heute. Gut unterhalten und ein schönes Ründchen gedreht. Was will man mehr!.
Bei mir waren es am Ende 42km und 863hm bei einem Schnitt von 17km/h.

Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @Sascha+Oliver
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht heute. Gut unterhalten und ein schönes Ründchen gedreht. Was will man mehr!.
> Bei mir waren es am Ende 42km und 863hm bei einem Schnitt von 17km/h.
> ...



Ja war echt geiles Ründchen hab 40km drauf gehabt zum Schluss Fahrtzeit 2:15:54 std Schnitt 17,5 km/h Maxspeed 49km/h HM nehm Ich mal deine Hein  gute Lehrstunde  denke das werden wir bald wiederholen 
Wen die Mettbrötchentour genauso ist dann läuft das schon 

Bis bald im Wald 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

*Hilfe !!

Mindestens einer der BrexbachGemsen hat sein email Konto gelöscht. Ich bekomme keine Sammelemail mehr durch .

Bitte melde Dich....

Sonst kann ich keine Sammelmail mehr schicken....

Wer hat sein email Konto gelöscht/geändert ????

Bitte dringend melden....

Bedankt
*


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

Ähm mal ne Frage hoffe das Ich deswegen jetzt keinen Ärger bekomme
Haben wir hier in der Gemeinschaft auch Pokerplayer ?? Ich spiel ab und an mal gerne ne Partie allerdings nur um Chips oder um nen Pot ( Max Einsatz 5 Eus/PP der Chipleader am Ende bekommt dann den Pod )
Macht Spaß ab und an mal paar Karten zu schwingen , falls wir also hier paar Jungs haben die ausser Radeln auch noch dieses Kleine Hobby haben kann man ja evtl mal ne Runde ins Leben rufen. 

Bis bald im Wald 

Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (6. August 2010)

*Happy birthday focusine !!!*
Lt. wkw hast Du heute Geburtstag und dazu gratuliere ich Dir hier ganz herzlich.


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> *Happy birthday focusine !!!*
> Lt. wkw hast Du heute Geburtstag und dazu gratuliere ich Dir hier ganz herzlich.




Schließe mich Jens an auch wenn wir uns noch nicht kennen , Alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

...von mir auch.....häppy börsday 2 u häppy börsday 2 u liebes Focusinchen häppy börsday 2 u 

Alles Gute Bis bald


----------



## ww-ck (6. August 2010)

Hallo Jutta, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 30 a oder 30 b - ich weiß nach dem Alter fragt man nicht. Trotzdem alles Gute.


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

Wer BrexbachGemsen Bikeklamotten mag bitte per email melden


----------



## T-Brex (6. August 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Jutta, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 30 a oder 30 b - ich weiß nach dem Alter fragt man nicht. Trotzdem alles Gute.




oder 30 DD.......schnell wieder fit werden...Verenza Z 750 freut sich auf Dich !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (6. August 2010)

Hier die Bilder von den 2 Gemsen die heute an der Lahn mit drei netten Freeridern unterwegs waren!

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...ttp://weltraumaffe.jalbum.net/Lahntal%20Tour/


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> So ihr lieben.
> Ein weiterer kleiner Schritt ist getan
> 
> http://www.wirschmeckenheimat.de/




 Schick Schick ..mal sehn wie es Aussieht wenns fertig ist


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2010)

und von mir die aller besondersten liebe Glückwünsche an dat Focusinchen


----------



## Jaymano75 (6. August 2010)

Trikots in rot oder weiss sehen so aus:


----------



## Andreas S. (6. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Hilfe !!
> 
> Mindestens einer der BrexbachGemsen hat sein email Konto gelöscht. Ich bekomme keine Sammelemail mehr durch .
> 
> ...



Ich hab abba ne Mail  aus deinem Verteiler bekommen.


----------



## Focusine (7. August 2010)

Gudde Morgäääähn,

vielen lieben Dank für Eure zahlraychen Gratulationen.... Tja, ich werd net älter - ich werd rayfer... 
Bis bald mal im Wäldche... 

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## ww-ck (7. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Lass mich heute nur kurz sehen! Den Guido solle mal ein Ortskundiger übernehmen! :d


ist den jemand da, der den Guide macht?


----------



## carboni1 (7. August 2010)

Was läuft den Heute? Machst Du nun den Guide Müsli? Wer kommt den alles? Was habt Ihr vor?


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der nächste im rayfer werden
> 
> Jungstar Paul hat heute Geburtstag.
> Wie sagt er noch vor kurzem "Ihr werdet mich eines Tages Mayster nennen".
> ...



Alles gute auch von Mir an den kleinen Paul 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> ist den jemand da, der den Guide macht?



...sie irrten planlos umher und trugen seltsame Gewänder...

...kayne Sorge...im Zwayfelsfalle wirds der *Judo-Uwe*, gemeinsam mit Wurst-Achim, Nudel-Uwe, Häring-Käthe und Käse-Klaus...richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (7. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey Freunde der Mettbrötchentour am 14. August ist es wieder soweit.
> 
> Für die 3. Auflage wurden leichte  Veränderungen der Streckenführung eingearbeitet!
> 
> ...


 Ja dann freue ich mich umso mehr,schönes Töurchen heute mit unserem Guide Carboni besonders die Asphaltumgehung hat mir gefallen 65 Km und 1200 Hm.So muss jetzt los in den Nachtdienst radeln.Bis bald im Wald


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2010)

der neuen Gemse Paul hats heute auch SUPER gefallen


----------



## Andreas S. (7. August 2010)

Liebe Glückwünsche an den jetzt 5 jährigen Paul


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. August 2010)

Nabäänd ....

jmd Lust bei trockenen Wetter Morgen früh ne lockere Nettetal Runde mit zu fahren ?? so 2-3std je nach Route .
Wenn ja bitte melden damit man ne Zeit ausmachen kann 
( Tom fällt aus Ich weiss  drück die Daumen für den Sepp und mach paar schöne Bilder ) 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Rheintaler (7. August 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ja dann freue ich mich umso mehr,schönes Töurchen heute mit unserem Guide Carboni besonders die Asphaltumgehung hat mir gefallen 65 Km und 1200 Hm.So muss jetzt los in den Nachtdienst radeln.Bis bald im Wald


Hey Jungs ,auch ich fand das Umradeln v.Aspalt supergut gemacht Carboniund wieso radelt Uwe den Nachts?dann kannst du doch nix sehen und radelst über mich wenn ich vor dir auf de Schnauze falle


----------



## T-Brex (7. August 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank. Auch im Namen vom Geburtstagskind. Das war heute ein ganz ganz toller Tag


----------



## carboni1 (7. August 2010)

So hier die Tour von heute:ca.40 km & ca.900 hm


----------



## Slaughtergirl (7. August 2010)

Hallo Sepp als Vorgeschmack 

Livestream 24 Std Duisburg http://www.goodride.tv/

http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/dateien/Duisburg/livetest.mov


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. August 2010)

@ Sepp , Drück Dir ebenfalls die Daumen  und komm heil wieder nach Hause 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. August 2010)

Guten Morgen @all bei uns kommt gerade die Sonne raus


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. August 2010)

Morgän , dridda 

Wie jetzt?? wegen so paar Tropfen lasst Ihr euch Abschrecken  ?? Rgenjacke ? Schirm ?? ne ne ne 

Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2010)

....wenns dem Lukas bei uns gefällt und er öfter kommen mag, dann sei uns willkommen. Wenn Interesse an Teamkleidung besteht, bitte per email an mich wenden, dann gibts weitere Infos....das gilt für alle Interessierten....

...schaut doch mal in meinen Bikemarkt...da gibts was faynes
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/294931/cat/all


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da reden die Mädels aber auch noch ein Wörtchen mit (sollten ja mit).
> Und bei dem was heute morgen schon runtergekommen ist hatte ich keine Lust auf Verdacht 170km in Saarland zu düsen.




War doch nur Spaß  Ich wär bei so nen Wetter auch nicht gefahren , Ärgert mich eh schon wieder da hat man mal was vor und dann Kübelts wie aus Eimern


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2010)

hier pissts auch seit halb7.
24h Duisburg wegen Überschwemmung abgebrochen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. August 2010)

Bestellen , Bestellen meine Freundin kann das Wort schon nimmer hören 
Reifen , Lager , Trikots , Schläuche was den noch alles am besten noch ein neues Bike 
Ich bind mir ne Fackel an den Lenker bringt auch Licht  muss mal kürzer treten sonst tritt die Mir auch wohin dann ist mal ne Zeit lang nix mit fahren dann nur noch sitzen .

Hier bei uns klart es jetzt etwas auf nur der Wind pfeift noch ...aber Radeln denk Ich mal fällt heut flach ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (8. August 2010)

Schöner Rahmen wenn's Carbon ist, wäre das Teil schon mir an Deiner Stelle


----------



## carboni1 (8. August 2010)

Also mir gefällt der Rahmen SEHR GUT und der Carbon-Rahmen soll im Steuerbereich Unkaputtbar sein!!! Rahmen-Design passt auch GUT zu den Gemsen Trikots!


----------



## Jaymano75 (8. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Es wird bald wieder dunkler
> Denkt ans bestellen



ist das die Lampe aus Übersee? Taucht die was ? Wie viel kostet die ? Bestellt die jemand oder wo gibt es die ? FRAGEN über FRAGEN und noch oben.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> News von Gemse Sepp!
> 
> Leider nur km 25 erreicht!
> Materialschaden verhinderte das erreichen des Ziels aufs Treppchen zufahren.
> ...



wie bricht denn ein Schaltwerk?
Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus:
Es hat ihn geschmissen wobei das Schaltwerk gebrochen ist und ins LR eingeschlagen.

Kostspielige Sache. XX Schaltwerk und Tricon LR defekt
und
die restlichen 27km laufen d.h. noch ein paar neue Schuhe


----------



## carboni1 (8. August 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon mal ein gebrochenes SRAM XO Schaltwerk zwischen den beiden Schaltröllchen trotz Carbon! Bin aber am Stein oder Wurzel hängen geblieben. Hab dann ein Singlespeed im Wald drauss gemacht damit ich noch Heim fahren konnte. Denke deshalb gibts jetzt auch die Shadows-Schaltwerke die stehen fast nicht mehr über und sind vom Rahmen geschützt!


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Tosche ich/wir haben dein Mittagstrauma getoppt!!!
> Die erste Stätte der Begegnung haben wir nach 20min der Nichtbeachtung verlassen.
> Die zwayte Absteige hat uns mit Gummi und unschnaydbarem belohnt.
> 
> Armes Deutschland arbeit genug nur keiner will sie erledigen.



Mahlzayt


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. August 2010)

Hallöschen Liebe Leute,

würde ja dann nu langsam nochmal Samstag's dazustoßen... höre hier aber viel schnell fahren... Das krieg ich bei Leibe nicht hin. Hab gestern mal wieder ne Strecke mehr oder weniger richtig im Wald versucht. So ein bißchen ging's noch mit den Trails. Aber so richtig und dann mit dem Tempo der "Renn"-Gemsen schaff ich nur als Hinterherzuseher...

@Tosche
Du sprachst schon mal von einer Rookie-for-Rookie's Tour (mehr oder weniger) ???

Gruß Olli


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2010)

...nur am Überholen...gayl....


----------



## carboni1 (8. August 2010)

Schönes kurzes Video Auf dem Video war ich genau so schnell wie Uwe am Berg..........wo war Uwe den schneller



Bestimmt wieder bei der Abfahrt


----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2010)

inder Zeit wo du 1x hoch bist ist der Uwe 2x hochgefahren

und kein Film von mir.
War ich zu schnell für die Kameracrew?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (8. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaub du bist uns irgendwie abhanden gekommen .



toll, und nu?


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2010)

..nächstes Jahr bei gutem Wetter mit dray oder vier Teams........damit wir auch im Mittelfeld und am anderen Ende vertreten sind


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. August 2010)

Erster ( und das um die Uhrzeit  )

Moinsen Gemeinde  
endlich hat sich die Sonne mal durchgekämpft , hoffe ja stark das es jetzt mal so bleibt die nächsten Tage. 
Ne angenehme Woche an alle 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## carboni1 (9. August 2010)

Nur für den Fall das jemand ein Navi für sein Bike sucht gibt es hier was günstiges:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Garmin-Oregon-45...le_Navigationssysteme_GPS&hash=item2c566fbc27


----------



## Andreas S. (9. August 2010)

Snakebite am Vorrderad


Müsst ihr euch mal anschauen.Sind vom 24h Duisburg.
Die Besten Bilder sind im letzten Drittel.
http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/848/index.html


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> <object width='512' height='288'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/8182' /><embed src='http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/8182' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='512' height='288' allowFullScreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always'></embed></object>




Klasse  Du wirst noch zum PC Profi  Was ist das für Musik ?? genau meine Richtung !!!! 

PS : OBEN


----------



## T-Brex (9. August 2010)

...doch vor der Mettbrötchentour am Samstag ist ja erstmal Mittwoch


*Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn Feierabendrunde*
(wenns Wetter stimmt anschließend eine Weizenkaltschale im Biergarten)


Bitte recht zahlraych


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2010)

schönster !


----------



## Mischbaeck (10. August 2010)

Hallo, nach der schönen Tour letzten Mittwoch und dem Training in Alpen, freue ich mich wieder morgen mit euch zu Radeln.

Kann sein sayn das es bei mir 5 min. später wird, habe erst um 16:30 Feierabend.

Aber wie ich euch kenne wartet ihr bestimmt 5 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (10. August 2010)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hallo, nach der schönen Tour letzten Mittwoch und dem Training in Alpen, freue ich mich wieder morgen mit euch zu Radeln.
> 
> Kann sein sayn das es bei mir 5 min. später wird, habe erst um 16:30 Feierabend.
> 
> Aber wie ich euch kenne wartet ihr bestimmt 5 min.



Klarobis moje


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. August 2010)

> News von El Schnibbel.
> Natürlich in Tarnklamotten unterwegs
> 
> Der Weg ist nach 2 Stunden hartem Kampf mit den Brombeerhecken fray.



Wenn Du Kanone mal was gesagt hättest wär Ich mitgefahrn und hätt geholfen , Schere wäre auch vorhanden gewesen   
ne ne Aber wer net will der hat schon 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Leiden kannst Du Samstag.
> Mußt ja nicht schon vorher sehen wo es lang geht



 Werd Ich so oder so aber egal freu mich schon auf die Tour


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Zurück von kleiner Gallahan-Testrunde mit dem Slaughtergirl.
> Laacher See 18km mit 260hm in 53min  in "Uwe spezial" Fahrweise aber ohne Schlauch.
> Das Ziel für sie den Gallahan in 90min zu packen ist gaaanz nah


 War heute auch auf Testrunde was ist denn "Uwe spezial"?,kenne nur
" Frikadell spezial".
Bin mit Tochter in Oppenhausen angemeldet,bringe sie am Samstag mit.
Sicherheitshalber mit Schlauch jetzt verstehe ich auch Uwe spezial.


----------



## carboni1 (10. August 2010)

Kommste morgen?

Fährt jemand in Oppenhausen die Mittelstrecke?


----------



## Andreas S. (10. August 2010)

laut Starterliste haben sich 50 angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (10. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> laut Starterliste haben sich 50 angemeldet



50 ?? wie geil ist das denn


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. August 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
bin aus dem "fernen osten" zurück und werde selbstverständlich bei der Mettbrötchen-Tour mitfahrenich freue mich schon darauf.Ich habe auch darüber meinen Cousin informiert (den von Herthasee).
Die Anmeldung für Gallahan,Seba-Med und Rheingauer folgt.
Kann leider in Eppstein nicht mitfahren,da ich am So meine Mutter  zum Flughafen fahren muss. 

@Hangi:  U2 gestern war spitzenmässig

@T-Brex: wenn möglich würde ich heute meine Klamotten abholen.

So ...jetzt werde ich mal ein Bisschen im Forum nachlesen.Habe wie es aussieht einiges verpasst.


----------



## ww-ck (11. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> @Hangi:  U2 gestern war spitzenmässig


Hallo Rafi,
du warst bei U2 - Neid, Neid. Musst du am Samstag berichten.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Von mir auch eine volle Ladung Nayd  .
> 
> Naja,Mann kann nicht alles haben
> 
> ...



das macht gesamt 92km. Fahr doch die LAngstrecke beim Rheingau und du sparst dir einiges an Startgeld,dreckige Klamotten,Früh aufstehen,Rad sauber machen,Siegerehrungen,.....Diskussionen mit der Mamm.....
Du mußt das auch mal wirtschaftlich sehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dies auf Dauer mit manch hirnamputiertem MTB´ler gut geht
> 
> Also immer schön nett sein im Wald.



na dann


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

ich dachte dat wäre Top Secret.
In der Bikezeitschrift gibbet schon ein Foddo.


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird mayn!
> Zumindest im Moment
> Da muß nichts lackiert werden,die Farben stimmen, sieht wirklich klasse aus, und und und.



Würd Mich Interessieren was der kostet !!! das teil wird nicht billig sein da musst Du aber Lieb sein zu deinem Frauchen


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch .
> Dann gibts leider auch keine Kohle für so einen Erlkönig.
> Der Rahmen wird mayn!
> Zumindest im Moment
> Da muß nichts lackiert werden,die Farben stimmen, sieht wirklich klasse aus, und und und.



und man kann z.B BrexbachGemsen oder Hangschieber eingravieren lassen?


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

ist der Rahmen nix für dich?

Ich dachte du wärst im Überschwemmungsgebiet?


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2010)

...zurück von der Fango Tour 

a propos Rahmen....da kommt zum WE eine email.....von den "Mischa-Rahmen"....top secret...per email...nix Forum....!!....sehr interessant...

Heute:

*Fünf Gemsen mit kostenloser Fangopackung....schön warm...gayl....*....wir waren so fray und haben sogar im "wir schmecken Heimat-Fango-Look" anschließend beim Schütteler eine Kaltschale vernichtet...

...und manch einer ist noch in Heimbach beim Rabbi-Jakob gelandet....


Abwechslungsreiche 35 km und 400 hm. Außer den Trage und Klettereinheiten um Höhr-Grenzhausen im Blitz-Bruch oberhalb vom Asterix und Obelixhaus gings flott zur Sache....mit ordentlich Naß von unten und später auch von oben und innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (11. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...zurück von der Fango Tour
> 
> a propos Rahmen....da kommt zum WE eine email.....von den "Mischa-Rahmen"....top secret...per email...nix Forum....!!....sehr interessant...
> 
> ...




BIn deswegen auch Zuhause geblieben dachte bei der Flut von Oben fährt eh keiner , war dann beim Giga-Bike Teile für Samstag kaufen . Aber jetzt bin Ich eines besseren Belehrt und weiss das es tatächliche paar verrückte gibt die bei dem Wetter trotzdem fahren 
Hoffe das es für Samstag trocken bleibt 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

@hangi
ich will auch Einschreiben.


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> BIn deswegen auch Zuhause geblieben dachte bei der Flut von Oben fährt eh keiner , war dann beim Giga-Bike Teile für Samstag kaufen . Aber jetzt bin Ich eines besseren Belehrt und weiss das es tatächliche paar verrückte gibt die bei dem Wetter trotzdem fahren
> Hoffe das es für Samstag trocken bleibt
> 
> Gruß Lakkes




Trocken ist schön.....aber Samstag ist Samstag !!!....Mensch Lakkes....Samstags um ayn tut die Sonne imma schayn...nicht nur in Sayn, nayn diesmal auch in da Ayfel um ayn........und wenn nicht, dann ist auch egal....

Samstag nix in Sayn um ayn sondern:



*Samstag 1300 h Mettbrötchentour  ab Sportplatz Nickenich*


----------



## Andreas S. (11. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ist leider nix für dich.
> 
> Noch streng Gehaym



Moment mal!!
Mein 1. Posting bei den BrexbachGemsen war am 6.1.2007 . Es ist #2
da kommst du niiiiiiiiiemals dran.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683
Ohne Tosche und mich gäbs dich gar nicht!!!

Also du hast ne 2. Schanze verdient


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Trocken ist schön.....aber Samstag ist Samstag !!!....Mensch Lakkes....Samstags um ayn tut die Sonne imma schayn...nicht nur in Sayn nayn diesmal auch in da Ayfel um ayn........und wenn nicht, dann ist auch egal....
> 
> Samstag nix in Sayn um ayn sondern:
> 
> ...




Geb Ich Dir Recht und beuge mich Erfurchtsvoll  Ob Regen , Hagel oder Schnee die Gemsen findens schee  Gefahren wird trotzdem am Samstag , Hoffe nur das alle genug Schläuche dabay haben nicht für Pannen  um die Schlusslichter zu ziehn


----------



## T-Brex (11. August 2010)

..Der Judo-Uwe wird´s richten


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..Der Judo-Uwe wird´s richten



 Jo denk Ich auch , entweder bläst er wieder Schläuche auf oder er zieht , Sepp ist ja auch dabay also mach Ich mir da weniger Sorgen


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. August 2010)

Moin dridda

man das Wetter deprimiert einen doch oder ??? Wars das echt schon mit dem Sommer ?? 
Wünsch trotzdem allen nen schönen Tag 

Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nö, ich habs Licht an





Wie siehts mit was lockerem durchs Tal aus heut hast Lust und Zeit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (12. August 2010)

....heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht und anschliessend die Bikes schön geputzt und poliert.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (12. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..Der Judo-Uwe wird´s richten


 Maximale Anhängelast ohne Bike 55 kg.
Hangschieber gibt es auch Fleischwurstbrötchen?
Sonderwunsch meiner Tochter, der Hack klebt ihr zwischen den Zähnen


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


mich auch...


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Maximale Anhängelast ohne Bike 55 kg.
> Hangschieber gibt es auch Fleischwurstbrötchen?
> Sonderwunsch meiner Tochter, der Hack klebt ihr zwischen den Zähnen




....hat die denn auch ein Gemsen Driggo...??....bitte anziehen...


----------



## carboni1 (12. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Die Tour heißt Mettbrötchentour und nicht Fleischwurstbrötchentour (ließt sich irgendwie blöd ).
> 
> Das darf dann aber nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.  sonst gibts bald auch noch ne Käsetomatenbrottour.
> Gibt aber auch Bananen!


 
Nenn se doch Brexwurstbrötchen-Tour


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Okay, fürs Töchterlein




für mich bitte Mettbrötchen und zusätzlich Flayschwurst ! Damit hole ich den Hack wieder aus den Zähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> für mich bitte Mettbrötchen und zusätzlich Flayschwurst ! Damit hole ich den Hack wieder aus den Zähnen


 
Den Hack kriegste auch mit ein paar Weizen raus


----------



## carboni1 (12. August 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein richtiger Wäller aber ich komme


----------



## T-Brex (12. August 2010)

Samstag die Mettbrötchentour, ist ein "MUß" im Tourenveranstaltungskalender

Wer die verpaßt ist selbst schuld.

Fest gebont: Judo-U, Judo-N, Müsli, Carboni, Alutzo, CFRafi, Mischbäck, ich , Schicko ?....

was ist mit.....

FidelJoe, Sprungmonkey, Ghostrider, K-Lexx(ington Steel), Rheinsteiger, Robbi, Willi, Maik, WWCK, Bambini, Jaymano, Hans Rheintaler, Elberthai, VerenaZ750, und und und ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Treffpunkt Samstag 1300 h nix in Sayn sondern:

*Nickenich Sportplatz 1300 h *

Mettbrötchentour incl. Käthe Ring und Metttresse...

...für die Cruiser gibts unter der Führung vom Keltenfürst einige "Abkürzungen" sodaß die Tour für *ALLE* *Gemsen *fahrbar sayn wird...

Bitte recht zahlraych erschayn in den neuen Laybchen


----------



## ww-ck (12. August 2010)

de wwck ausm ww küt - ganz klar. Einer muss doch aus den Highlands die Stellung halten - wenn der Andy schon nicht kann und der Bambini auch noch nicht so fit ist.
Ich kann bei Bedarf auch noch jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## carboni1 (12. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hoffe das der Guido auch kommt sonst, naja.


 
Wir haben ja noch den Uwe der kann zur Not auch den Guide machen!


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. August 2010)

Hallo Radfreunde

Also Hein und Ich sind auf jedenfall um Ayn am Treffpunkt  Soweit Ich weiss wollte Jörg von Giga-Bike auch kommen und Klaus Görg aus Rengsdorf hatte auch vor zu kommen sofern er das mit der Arbeit hinbekommt. Jaymano kommt nicht der macht doch an dem Tag das Fahrtraining in der Eifel irgendwo.

Wird bestimmt geil Hangi hat an alles gedacht selbst für die Schlusslichter von uns ( Also ICH ) naja werd mein bestes geben.
Macht euch alle schick damit wir paar nette Fotos machen können  Wetter hab Ich im Auge sollen 24 Grad wechselnd werden.


@ Hein und Hangi , vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tatkräftige Hilfe heute 

Morgen früh dreh Ich noch was kleines um alles zu testen 


@all : Ab sofort bekommen wir Prozente beim Stadler , für weiter Infos PN an Mich 


Bis dann am Samstag um ayn in Nickenich 

Gruß Lakkes / Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (13. August 2010)

Moin ohERSTA

@Sascha  Schön das ihr das Lager noch wechseln konntet. 
              Viel Spass heute beim testen!
              Aber: Körner sparen für morgen!! 

Bis morgen im Wald
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. August 2010)

MOinsen Vidda 

jaaa die Sonne ist draussen  na dann schwing Ich mich doch direkt mal aufs Radele
@Hein keine Sorge fahr gaaaaaaaanz langsam 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## xmichelx (13. August 2010)

*FAHRER FÜR 4er TEAM  24 STD- MTB-RENNEN Nürburgring GESUCHT !*

http://mtb.radamring.de/24h-mtb-rennen.html

Servus,
ich starte mit anderen Kollegen am 21.08. beim 24 Std.-Rennen auf dem Nürburgring. Wir sind drei 4er Teams, Altersklasse 30-45 Jahre.

In meinem Team ist der 4. Mann abgesprungen, einer fehlt nun.

WER MÖCHTE DEN PLATZ EINNEHMEN.

Zelt, Verpflegung usw. ist schon alles organisiert.

Wir sind alle keine durchtrainierten Biker, nehmen eher aus Spaß an der Herausforderung teil.

Bitte melden, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> *FAHRER FÜR 4er TEAM  24 STD- MTB-RENNEN Nürburgring GESUCHT !*
> 
> http://mtb.radamring.de/24h-mtb-rennen.html
> 
> ...



Hi Michel,
am besten morgen in Nickenich starten, da sind 15-20 Gemsen vor Ort, dann kannst Du Werbung machen und bestimmt jemanden rekrutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

Es sind noch T-Shirts, 2 in Größe M, 9 in L und 4 in XL zu haben.

Nur keine Hemmungen...alles muß raus


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

und 7 Gayslayn....ne Gemsen....haben noch ihre Laybchen bay mir zur Abholung liegen...bitte z.z. abholen


----------



## Dicker Bambini (13. August 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> de wwck ausm ww küt - ganz klar. Einer muss doch aus den Highlands die Stellung halten - wenn der Andy schon nicht kann und der Bambini auch noch nicht so fit ist.
> Ich kann bei Bedarf auch noch jemanden mitnehmen.


 
Da hat der liebe ww-ck leider mehr als recht... da kann ich noch nicht mit. 
Außerdem bin ich morgen für Dr. Theo Zwanziger unterwegs. So zusagen im Namen des Herrn. Aber ich hab mir fest vorgenommen demnächst wieder einzusteigen (auch im Wald). die ersten "Gehversuche" hab ich schon gemacht. Ging ganz gut. Un da mayn Bike auch wieder fit is, wird's gehen...fahren...

Aber trotzdem wünsch ich euch ne schöne und trockene Tour morgen. Und wenn ich nicht mitfahre bleibt ja auch noch was übrig .

P.S.: war heute morgen noch in Sasbachwalden am Startpunkt der TransSchwarzwald 1. Etappe nach Bad Wildbad. Start am Sonntag... leider war noch nicht viel zu sehenm aber das Profil ist schön...


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

....ich glaube die großen Größen wurden schon abgeholt...da sind wirklich nur noch die Gemslayn Sachen da....


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....ich glaube die großen Größen wurden schon abgeholt...da sind wirklich nur noch die Gemslayn Sachen da....





Bitte an die Nachbestellung der Teamkleidung denken.

Bitte Eure Wünsche per email an maynerayner


----------



## ww-ck (13. August 2010)

Habe Heute die Westerwaldtour abgefahren. Alles ok. Brauchen nur noch einen Termin. Werde ich mit dem Bambini abstimmen und dann posten. Diesmal hoffentlich vor der Zeitumstellung damit wir nicht wieder ins Dunkle kommen - aber die meisten haben ja jetzt Licht. 
Habe für den Rückweg eine Alternativstrecke über Alpenrod und Alpenroder Hütte gefunden. Nicht kürzer, aber ca. 100 hm weniger.
Gehe jetzt mit meiner Frau in die Sauna um die müden Beine zu erholen.
c. u. tomorrow.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich layder morgen nicht. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Wetter soll ja supper werden.
Lasse mir dann am Sonntag beim Familientag  vom T-Brex berichten.


----------



## T-Brex (13. August 2010)

so...jetzt noch zu haben:

*9 T-Shirts in L, 4 Stück in XL.....bitte zugrayfen...*


----------



## Mischbaeck (13. August 2010)

Hallo, 

bin Morgen dabbay!

@ Tosche E- Mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (13. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Für die Harten ne Packung Matsche für die Zarten ne Umfahrung auf der Straße
> 
> Das wird ein riesen Spaß
> 
> ...



Matsche ist doch geil als Kinder sind wir da auch rayngesrungen oder ? Schläuche hab Ich drei Stück im Gepäck ( einen noch für Schicko falls er kommt ) neue Driggo liegt Bereit , der Muli ist gesattelt , geölt und geschmiert  Freu mich echt drauf auf Morgen wird mit Sicherheit ein riesen Spaß werden .

Lakkes / Sascha


----------



## ElbertHai (13. August 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
Leider kann ich morgen nicht dabei sein. Wäre echt gerne mal wieder mitgefahren. Habe aber leider Morgen familiäre Verpflichtungen... jeder der verheiratet ist und Kinder hat kennt das Dilemma. 
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel viel Spaß und super Wetter. Aber Samstags um Ayn tut doch im Gemsenland immer die Sonne schayn, oder?

Viele Grüße Sascha

@ T-Brex: Wegen der Teamkleidung werde ich dir nächste Woche Bescheid geben. Muss noch was anderes klären. Bis denne.


----------



## Andreas S. (13. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kostenlos dazu im Angebot:
> Für die Harten ne Packung Matsche für die Zarten ne Umfahrung auf der Straße
> 
> Das wird ein riesen Spaß
> Hangi



..in die Matsche?   Nur für Geld!

Bin leider morgen auch nicht dabbay.
Da hat wieder 1 Schwein mächtig Glück gehabt


----------



## gigabike_de (13. August 2010)

Hey Tom,

Walter und Jörg, kommen auch 

Hoffentlich, wird das neue Leibchen, nicht schmutzig 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SKlein1974 (13. August 2010)

Gute Nacht Johnboy


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> zwayta
> 
> hola,salve,hey,goddag Müsli
> 
> ...




...heute schon gegooglet....???.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Moin Vidda 

ist ja schon was los hier  Tom mach gut Zwiebeln drauf 

Bis nachher Freunde 

Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urj1pGK4QUc




der Link geht nicht Tom !!


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mist
> Dann der: YouTube- Tootin' Bathtub Baby Cousins





Kenn Ich , aber so wirds kommen heut Mittag *lach* Oh Gott das wird krass für die Nachzügler 

Die Sonne Schaynt  24grad bewölkt sind gemeldet laut Wetterdienst 

So jetzt wird mal noch gut Gefrühstückt bis nachher Leut !!

@Hein bin um 12 bei Dir 

Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

...bringt mal schön abgezählte "Zehnis" mit..
....ich bringe dann T-Shirts in L und XL mit...


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

...Rot...passend zu den Highheels.......


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Ich zieh das heisse Schwarze an mit dem passenden Höschen dazu , die weisse Uniform ist noch in der Wäsche


----------



## Sunny77 (14. August 2010)

LOL

da ist man mal 2 wochen im urlaub und schon sind hier 17320 neue worte geschrieben worden verteilt auf 246 seiten in 1320 threads ... pffff

seit gnädig mit mir, aber soviel kann ich nicht lesen, da bekomm ich ja augenkrebs :-/

wollt auch nur fix HALLO sagen, meine frau nervt schon wegen koffer auspacken und so .... brb


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

Zurück wenn einer wunderschönen Mettbrötchentour ..bisher immer in der Matschepampe und diese Jahr im Sonnenschayn...fayn...hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht als zuvor.

Vielen Dank an unseren Führer Hangschieber und an die Metttresse und die Slaugtergirls für das köstliche Catering ohne Käthe Ring.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Mettbrötchentour 2011

Das waren heute *22* Gemsen....Wahnsinn....alle ohne Platten und Stürze durchgekommen...

Den genauen Tourservice werden Hangschieber und Carboni glaych nachliefern....nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Zurück wenn einer wunderschönen Mettbrötchentour ..bisher im in der Matschepampe und diese Jahr im Sonnenschayn...fayn...hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht als zuvor.
> 
> Vielen Dank an unseren Führer Hangschieber und an die Metttresse und die Slaugtergirls für das köstliche Catering ohne Käthe Ring.
> 
> ...


Ich schließe mich dem an, hat Spass gemacht, und Natalie kommt öfters wenns dieses tolle Catering gibt,so sind noch auf einen vierzigsten Geburtstag eingeladen.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## carboni1 (14. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Zurück wenn einer wunderschönen Mettbrötchentour ..bisher immer in der Matschepampe und diese Jahr im Sonnenschayn...fayn...hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht als zuvor.
> 
> Vielen Dank an unseren Führer Hangschieber und an die Metttresse und die Slaugtergirls für das köstliche Catering ohne Käthe Ring.
> 
> ...


 
Es war alles einfach Klasse! Leider haben bei meinem Navi die Akku's versagt! Brauche die GPX Datei von WW_CK oder von Schicko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Ja schließe mich auch an wenn wir auch extrem abgekürzt haben wars ne super Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht nächstes Jahr wird die volle Strecke gefahren  Dank an unseren Guide Schorsch 

Vielen Dank auch an Hangis Mädels für das geile Verpflegungsständchen hat alles super geschmeckt 

Schrammen sind nur paar kleinere übrig von der Tour hatte diesmal auch keinen Platten 
Vielen vielen Dank nochmal für alles 
Unsere Gefahrenen Daten: 53,48Km ,HM weiss Ich nicht zeigt mein Tacho nicht ,Zeit: 3:24:17 , Durchschnitt 16km/h

Fotos vom Tönissteiner Päuschen folgen


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

Wo sind die Büldas???


----------



## ww-ck (14. August 2010)

Auch von mir super Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank auch ans Cateringteam.
Tom, ob du das mit den Weizen wirklich vergessen hast? Du hattest doch nur Angst für dich bliebe nicht mehr genug über, gelle.
Werde die Daten der Tour rum schicken. Aber erst Morgen. Schaffe ich Heute nicht mehr.
Werde ein Google-Earth Bild einstellen. Damit kann keiner was anfangen. Habe leider den letzten Trail nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @SKlein
> Wo extrem abgekürzt?
> Ihr seid nur anders gefahren
> 
> ...



 Das wollt Ich doch hören , Ok wir haben wahrscheinlich nicht soviele HM gemacht aber dafür haben wir wenigstens paar heisse Mädels beim Aktfotoshooting gesehn  Ist kein Witz frag Schorschi 

Das mit dem Bier hab Ich doch gerochen  Sepp , Dirk , Schorsch und Ich standen vor deiner Tür war alles nur so still da ist dann jeder entgültig heim , beim nächsten "Heimtürchen" wird aber mal ener geschlabbert  . .Nochmals Vielen Dank an deine Mädels war tolles Catering  und auch an Dich mal ein Danke für die tolle Tour ( Muss man ja auch erstmal zusammen stellen) 

Hoffe das wir demnächst wieder mal zusammen treten werden 

Sascha ( Lakkes )

PS:Wo kann man am besten Bilder hochladen um sie hier einzustellen  ??


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

@ Viktor ...Trikots von Hein hab Ich abgeliefert , Wann stellst Die Fotos ein ?? Will die schönen einzel und Gruppenfotos sehn 

Lakkes

Und Oben !!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Bückstück
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lach der arme Kerl und das in dem Alter


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hallo Freunde 

hier die Foto´s die Ich gemacht hab bei der Pause am Tönissteiner 

http://picasaweb.google.com/1045947...otchentourPauseAmTonissteiner?feat=directlink

Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

...wer hat mir denn da so peinlich penetrant auf den Arsch gestarrt...???


----------



## CF-Rafi (14. August 2010)

hallo Bikefreaks

es wurde schon alles zu der heutigen Tour geschrieben.Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Hat wieder riesen Spass gemacht.Danke an den Führer und das Metti-Team.
Auf die Fotos von dem Müsli bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Wir haben 60km auf dem Tacho dafür aber 1400Hm (Garmin 52km glaube mein Tacho ist falsch programiert)



hatte auch 52 km und 1200 Hm und wir haben die gleichen Tachos.
Da muss Du mal ein Bisschen die BE nachlesen


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2010)

....mayn Gott Walter....


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Müsli kannste die auf CD oder DVD brennen?
> Würde sie evt. morgen abholen kommen.



Bitte dann für mich Kopieren und Bescheid geben komme dann mit Ersatz die Tage mal vorbay geradelt.


----------



## eifeljeti (14. August 2010)

Auch ich bin gut daheim angekommen!

@Sascha  Danke für den Bringservice!!

Die Tour war top nur ich war nicht so gut drauf. Irgendwie lief es nicht so richtig heute. Puls zu hoch, Beine zu schwer ...
Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht 
Und nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Hangi für catering und guiding!!
Meine Daten (mit Anfahrt von Plaidt) 53,64km, 1181hm, 3:30Std
Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. August 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @Sascha  Danke für den Bringservice!!



 OK dann bin Ich beruhigt das Du es gefunden hast , Sorry die Prospekte sind beim Flug rausgefallen 

Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. August 2010)

Morgääääääään 

ja mey was ham mir Gestern für ein Schwein gehabt was ist das den da draussen ?? Hier in Plaidt geht grad die Welt unter !!!
mal sehn was der Tag noch bringt ...

Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (15. August 2010)

Moin, Moin,

anbei die Tourübersicht von Gestern. 






GPX-Daten maile ich an den Hangschieber und an Carboni1.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (15. August 2010)

Hier noch das Höhenprofil von Gestern.


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ....
hat heute der *KLEXX *Geburtstag.....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!*





WÜNSCHE DIR EINEN SCHÖNENTAG !!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

Häppy Börsday K-Lexx(ington) auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Häppy Börsday K-Lexx(ington) auch von mir alles Gute




Auch von meiner Seite kommen die besten Glückwünsche an den lieben Klexx   Alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß Sascha (Lakkes)


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ....
> hat heute der *KLEXX *Geburtstag.....
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!*
> ...




Wollte auch auf der neuen Seite mit meinen Glückwünschen stehen, deshalb nochmal reposting


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

Hier schon mal die Vorabankündigung von 2 weiteren Exkursionen nach den Renn Wochenenden ab Mitte September:

*Westerwaldsteigtour ab Marienrachdorf, bzw. Waldspielplatz Steinen, Führung: WWCK

Ko-Stadtwaldtour ab Sayn, bzw. Sporthalle Oberwerth, Führung: CFRafi* 

Genaueres folgt in Kürze....

*bis dahin immer Mittwochs 1700 h und Samstags um ayn h ab Schloß Sayn*


....bitte an die Nachbestellung der Klamotten denken....

und 

T-Shirts noch in L und XL erhältlich


----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe seit der letzten Mail die Schnauze voll!
> 
> 
> Dasn Insider!


 


Bin ich der Schuldigeoder war es ein anderer


----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)

Braucht jemand so ein Pedal?


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

....frag mal den Aynbaynigen........ansonsten mußt Du noch ayns drauflegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)

Zubehör und Papiere sind schon da! Leider ist der Rest noch nicht unterwegs Es gibt aber schon ein Orig.Foto vom Rest!


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


>




....na siehst de ....geht doch....


----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)

Es gibt ja Leute die stehen total auf die Farbe WEISS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weisses Fahrrad, Felgen, Schuhe, Helm, Trikot, Unterwäsche usw.gell Obergemse


----------



## carboni1 (15. August 2010)

Die hier:






178 gr.


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Leute die stehen total auf die Farbe WEISS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Weisses Fahrrad, Felgen, Schuhe, Helm, Trikot, Unterwäsche usw.gell Obergemse



ja nee, is normal.....genau so, aber ganz anders...


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


>



Weltklasse - gut gekontert


----------



## Mekkes (15. August 2010)

man was ein wetter... 
da macht die brex gleich doppelt soviel spaß xD


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kurz und klein ich mayn fayn!



schönes Video - aber Hangi , ich glaube Du hast zuviel ZURÜCK IN DIE ZUKUNFT geschaut. Der Vorspanntitel im Video schreibt schon das Jahr 2011 

Wolltest wohl schauen ob alle aufpassen !!

Grüße
jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slaughtergirl (15. August 2010)

Hi
Muß ich ihm gleich mal sagen.
Wird sich ärgern 


Ich spiele mal den Geheiminsverräter

Sepp ist gerade bei Dieter Bohlen.
DSDS Casting in Wiesbaden oder so.
Seit wann kann Sepp singen?


----------



## BurgFräulein (15. August 2010)




----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

...cherry cherry Lady....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> nein ich hab nicht gesungen, nur den Brandschutz kontrolliert. Das ist vielleicht alles gefakt.



Hay Sepp,
biste nun im Recall?


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

...nayn ....aber dä Diedä nennt ihn schon Teppich-Luda.....


----------



## Andreas S. (15. August 2010)

@tosche 
du sollst doch keine Witze über Seppls Vorlieben machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

Habe die Menüführung der Gemsen HP ein bissl verändert - finde es klarer jetzt.

@hangi - Nein Video kannst Du so lassen und 2011 direkt nach der Tour wieder posten...
wie damals bei der Neujahrsansprache ...hat auch keiner gemerkt.


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> nein ich hab nicht gesungen, nur den Brandschutz kontrolliert. Das ist vielleicht alles gefakt.



Aua Aua.....Sepp hat nicht gesungen...bei Dieter ist die Lust uffgekummen...der Brandschutz wurde schnell kontrolliert und danach wurde alles gefakt...mit (ic) und der Sepp war auch dabbay....auway auway...


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. August 2010)

Slaughtergirl schrieb:


> Hi
> Muß ich ihm gleich mal sagen.
> Wird sich ärgern
> 
> ...




Jajaja
LG
Jaymano

P.S. Schrayb mal öfters hier im Forum!!!!!!!!! Tut dem Altersschnitt gut.


----------



## Hellfire361 (16. August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin auch mal wieder im Lande. Werde versuchen Mittwoch oder Samstag mal eine Tour mitzufahren


----------



## xmichelx (16. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> *FAHRER FÜR 4er TEAM  24 STD- MTB-RENNEN Nürburgring GESUCHT !*
> 
> http://mtb.radamring.de/24h-mtb-rennen.html
> 
> ...



HELP !!!

Möchte denn wirklich keiner die 24 Stunden bestreiten. 
Wenn man erst mal im Sattel sitzt, fühlen sich die 24 Stunden auch nur wie 1440 Minuten an, also eigentlich sehr sehr kurz.
Und als Team eh noch viel kürzer.

Also, meldet euch einfach per PM bei mir !!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> HELP !!!
> 
> Möchte denn wirklich keiner die 24 Stunden bestreiten.
> Wenn man erst mal im Sattel sitzt, fühlen sich die 24 Stunden auch nur wie 1440 Minuten an, also eigentlich sehr sehr kurz.
> ...



Hey,will denn dem michel keiner helfen?
Ich kann leider nicht.
@carboni
was ist mit dir?
Wäre genau richtig für dich.Da sind 2 Singletrail Abfahrten drin und ein uphill zur Burg hoch.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Von Canyon gibts ein neues Bike


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2010)

Kurbel zu klein-Bremsscheibe zu groß


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Wiese zu grün, Hintergrund unscharf


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Ich habe zur Zeit keine Lust auf Rennen! Werde wohl Oppenhausen und ganz vielleicht noch Daun oder Sebamed fahren. 24 Std. Nürburgring wäre was für jemanden der nächstes Jahr am Herthasee fahren möchte und noch nicht sicher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Von Canyon gibts ein neues Bike



hat was...vor allem viel Federweg


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Gewicht und Federweg würden mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2010)

ich tippe 12,5 kg ohne Fahrer 
und 180 Federweg vorne und hinten macht zusammen 360 mm Federweg


----------



## Focusine (16. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> HELP !!!
> 
> Möchte denn wirklich keiner die 24 Stunden bestreiten.
> Wenn man erst mal im Sattel sitzt, fühlen sich die 24 Stunden auch nur wie 1440 Minuten an, also eigentlich sehr sehr kurz.
> ...



Leider, leider habe ich die Altersklasse knapp verfehlt - ich sag aba nicht, in welche Richtung ...


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. August 2010)

Nabend Zusammen 

Hier ist ja riichtig was los heut , nicht immer nur die selben Poster auch mal andere " neue " Gesichter 
Heut ersten Arbeitstag wieder gehabt ...könnt schon wieder Urlaub machen hat keiner nen Job zu vergeben ???  
Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit ......

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich tippe 12,5 kg ohne Fahrer
> und 180 Federweg vorne und hinten macht zusammen 360 mm Federweg


 
Ich denke es wird ca.13 kg wiegen und Federweg so 160mm.
13 kg reichen nicht, da ist die Hammerschmidt drauf.

Ein Glück das, das kein Berlinflieger war!


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird ca.13 kg wiegen und Federweg so 160mm.
> 13 kg reichen nicht, da ist die Hammerschmidt drauf.



So hab mal die aktuelle Bike geblättert...
das neue Canyon STRIVE wird wohl ca. 12,5kg bei 160mmFederweg haben.
Kategorie Enduro - wird sich zwischen Nerve Am und Torque positionieren.

Heisses Teil


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ich tippe 12,5 kg ohne Fahrer
> und 180 Federweg vorne und hinten macht zusammen 360 mm Federweg



war ich gar nit so schlecht,obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe
Ich sollte Lotto spülen


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Ja da haste vielleicht Recht! Ich hab aus sicherer Quelle das die Rotwild-Rahmen aus Carbon im Steuerbereich nie KAPUTT gehen!
Falls es nochmal Rotwild werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> war ich gar nit so schlecht,obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe
> Ich sollte Lotto spülen



Hi Sandy,

wann kannst Du denn wieder aufs Rad? Wirds irgendwann wieder gehen?
Grüße
Dein Fan!


----------



## Andreas S. (16. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja da haste vielleicht Recht! Ich hab aus sicherer Quelle das die Rotwild-Rahmen aus Carbon im Steuerbereich nie KAPUTT gehen!
> Falls es nochmal Rotwild werden sollte.



verstehe ich jetzt nicht.Was hat denn Lotto spielen und Carbon für einen Zusammenhang?

@Jäy
weiß noch nicht.Okt,Nov...oder erst 2011
vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr.
Dann geh ich angeln!


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Da sollte eigentlich keine Zusammenhang sein!


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @Jäy
> weiß noch nicht.Okt,Nov...oder erst 2011
> vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr.
> Dann geh ich angeln!



Ist das nicht zu gefährlich? bei nem dicken Fisch könnte die Angel brechen

wie wärs denn mit Pilze sammeln - ist doch auch spannend


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

jaymano75 schrieb:


> hat was...vor allem viel federweg



echt ?!


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Bei Pilzen musste vor die Tür! Besser Münzen oder Briefmarken ist nicht so anstrengend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Bei Fußpilz muste auch net vor die Tür -Kreuzworträtzeln oder Sudoku ist auchn schönes Hobby  oder  Breathwalking


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> echt ?!



für einen Hardtail und 100mm Fully Fahrer ist das viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeel


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Denke 160 ist ein guter Wert - nicht zu viel für begauf aber genügend für ne spassige Abfahrt.


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Ich bin bald wieder Einsatzbereicht, warte noch auf's neu Bike! 
150mm Fegerweg


----------



## Jaymano75 (16. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich bin bald wieder Einsatzbereicht, warte noch auf's neu Bike!
> 150mm Fegerweg



Was wirds denn?


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Natürlich ein "Plastik-Bike"passt SUPER zu den Gemsen Trikotsund die Marke musste jetzt raten


----------



## Deleted 56720 (16. August 2010)

Das hört sich ja gut an - sag Bescheid dann machn wir mal ne Tour mit den Koblenzern


----------



## carboni1 (16. August 2010)

Wenn alles klappt kommt es am Samstg zur Jungfernfahrt.
Ich bin ja nicht so........hier ein Orig.Foto


----------



## ww-ck (17. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt kommt es am Samstg zur Jungfernfahrt.
> Ich bin ja nicht so........hier ein Orig.Foto


Schickes Rad, wirst Bergauf aber weiter hinten anstehen müssen. Hat ein paar Kilo mehr wie das HT und aufrechte Sitzposition. Viel Spass mit dem Bike.


----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, wirst Bergauf aber weiter hinten anstehen müssen. Hat ein paar Kilo mehr wie das HT und aufrechte Sitzposition. Viel Spass mit dem Bike.


 
Es wiegt unter 12kg zum Ht sind das nur 500-600gr. Unterschied!

*Der Sommer meldet sich zurück*

aktualisiert am 17.08.2010, 7:10 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (17. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


>


Du trägst aber schicke Badeklamotten, solltest du Samstag mal mit auflaufen - aber nicht unter den Gemsenklamotten.


----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

Hier mal was fürs Auge!




Jetzt weiss ich auch warum so viele gerne Rennrad fahren


----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

Ein Glück das, das kein Berlinflieger war!


----------



## Mischbaeck (17. August 2010)

Hallo

Werde morgen Abend 17:00 wieder in sayn sayn!

Freue mich schon aif die schöne Tour, Wetter soll ja mitspielen!

Samstag war echt ne klasse Tour hat viel Spaß gemacht! Hatte hinterher mit an und abreise 70km und 1620hm bei nem Schnitt von 15,4kmh.

Gestern mal noch ne kleine Runde im Neuen Bikpark in Harschbach gedreht!


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)

bis moje

check mal Deine emails.....


----------



## Andreas S. (17. August 2010)

4 x 5 = 5555


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt kommt es am Samstg zur Jungfernfahrt.
> Ich bin ja nicht so........hier ein Orig.Foto




Sehr schönes Bike, kenne ich. In meiner Verwandschaft haben 2 solche Carbon Genius Bikes und sind voll happy damit. Tolles Dämpfer-Konzept. Und das Design ist super schön. Woher ? Fachhandel?
Bike On!


----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

Neu mit Rechnung von Privat!


----------



## Andreas S. (17. August 2010)

was ist hiermit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (17. August 2010)

2-
3+


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. August 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade angefangen zu packen.
> 
> Bis jetzt eine Gemsenoutfit, Helm, Handschuhe, Radschuhe, Mütze, Riegel und auch ja fast vergessen Regenjacke.
> 
> ...




Wünsche Dir/Euch ganz viel Spaß und Sonnenschayn kommt Gesund wieder heim 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hier mal was fürs Auge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Was ist das nur für ein Wunderschönes Rennrad


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)

....


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)

Kasperltheater...


----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Black_Sepp
> Hardattack Video Centurion
> Klingelts jetzt?


 
Was kostet das Teil oder wie ist das Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (17. August 2010)

Was haltet Ihr von 29 Zoll Bikes?


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)

....Finger in den Po.....Mexiko....


----------



## Deleted 56720 (17. August 2010)

Hossa Hossa 

@ Ghostrider
wat is eigentlich mit den Schwalbe AV??


----------



## T-Brex (17. August 2010)

nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt....


----------



## Slaughtergirl (17. August 2010)

*Hallo Jungs,
Wir sind jetzt auch auf Facebook zu finden
sucht nach Brexbachgemsen 
*


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. August 2010)

WKW auch


----------



## Andreas S. (17. August 2010)

ich nix FÃ¤ysbuk und nix wekawe

und zu den Rahmen:
Gucken darf man , gegessen wird zu Hause.

Vielleicht gibts ein Rennrad.
oder eins von Real fÃ¼r 269â¬ken
oder ne Angelrute.
oder ein Pony


----------



## Andreas S. (17. August 2010)

kann man dann schneller biken?

Ich geh nun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hab morgen nen sehr harten Tag.Ich muß schon um 0700 aufstehen.


----------



## xmichelx (17. August 2010)

Slaughtergirl schrieb:


> *Hallo Jungs,
> Wir sind jetzt auch auf Facebook zu finden
> sucht nach Brexbachgemsen
> *



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (17. August 2010)

Slaughtergirl schrieb:


> *Hallo Jungs,
> Wir sind jetzt auch auf Facebook zu finden
> sucht nach Brexbachgemsen
> *



das finde ich klasse.
man muss auch mal neue Wege gehen.


----------



## illi3384 (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

einen schönen Gruß vom Mischa.
Er ist heute abend leider doch nicht dabei (jaaa ich bin schuld)
Bei der nächsten Tour isser aber wieder dabei!

Viele Grüße


----------



## ww-ck (18. August 2010)

Moin, moin Leutz,
bitte schon mal vormerken - 16.10.2010 - Westerwaldtour mit Olli und mir. Start wie letztes Jahr in Steinen am Abenteurspielplatz um 13.00 Uhr. Ziel ist diesmal vor der Dunkelheit an zu kommen. Genauere Informationen folgen noch.
Gruß Olli und Christian


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2010)

..auf gehts zur klaynen "Fango-Tour"...

1700 h ab Schloß Sayn


----------



## carboni1 (18. August 2010)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. August 2010)

habs heute auch nicht rechtzeitig geschafft....bin dann alleine ne 60min Ga1 Runde gefahren.
Was ist los hier? Alle bei facebook?


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2010)

Fünf Gemsen im Fango-Rausch

Abwechslungsrayche 30 km und gut 500. 
Über Stromberg-Caan-Sessenbach-Sayntal-Caan-Stromberg-Brex.

Neu dabei: Heiko, der recht herzlich jederzeit wieder willkommen istK-Lexx(ington Steel) wirds (ayn)richten..


----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2010)

obaförsta


----------



## SKlein1974 (19. August 2010)

Zurück von 2 Tage Montage in Giesen .

Tom wie siehts Samstag aus mit ner Tour ?? Lust ?? mal Schorsch anfragen ob er auch dabay ist !!!
Sag beschayd wenns klappt , ach und sag mir bitte mal Bescheid wann Ich mit nem USB Stick vorbei kommen kann wg den Bildern 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. August 2010)

so ,werde die Tage mal paar Teile bei ebay einstellen.
Wenn jemand vorab Interesse an gebrauchten Teilen hat,bitte PN an mich.
Ich hab da ne FOX 100 RLT in silber,ne FOX RL in dunkelgrau,XT Antrieb kpl. ohne Kassette,ne Formula K24 v + h,Sram Drehgriffe für Shimano,Mavic Crossride LRS,aber wie gesagt alles gebraucht
Lenker,Sattelstütze hab ich auch noch

Ich werde wohl doch ne Liste machen müssen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. August 2010)

Hallo Gemsen wer hat noch Lust im Dreier-Team bei den Taunustrails teilzunehmen?
Last den Spirit vom Hertha-See nochmals aufleben.
Startgeld pro Teilnehmer 20 Euro.
6 Runden sind zu Fahren a 15 km und 480 hm Einteilung der Runden ist egal.
14 Teams sind gemeldet, Nachmeldungen sind noch möglich.
Start am Sonntag bei super Wetter um 9.30 Uhr
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
hab mich auf ner klaynen Walderkundung auch mal wieder dreckig gemacht. Un dar neue Driggo ausprobiert. Tut doch gut im Wald. Dann waren heute ja viele Gemsen mit Driggo's unnerwegs. Denn ww-ck und sohnemann hab ich auch vorbayhuschen gesehen...

Gute Zayt


----------



## carboni1 (19. August 2010)

Hallo Hay TäkCoooooldayne tächnik


----------



## T-Brex (19. August 2010)

Samstag wieder um ayn in Sayn

Wenn Carboni startet, dann Tour in Richtung Ransbach-Mogendorf-usw.
wegen Ausstiegsoption.

Ansonsten ??...alles ist möglich....


----------



## carboni1 (19. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> An alle die mit Hay Täk unnawegs sind.
> 
> Mein kleiner GPS Tracker macht mir kleine *.kmz files von unseren Touren. Mit dem neuen Google earth 5.2 kannst du dir sogar das Höhenprofil anzeigen lassen und mit der Maus abfahren.
> Beispiel Malbertour zum Skilift!
> Anhang anzeigen 193514Goil


 
Auf Bearbeiten dann Höhenprofil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Erstmal ist morgen Daumendrücken angesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maastaföästa

wo ifährt Sepp denn?
24h Nürburgring? Eine Runde hat nur 7km


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> An alle die Intresse an einer Leistungsdagnostik haben. Es besteht die Möglichkeit wenn so ca. 7 bis 10 Personen zusammen kämen eine Leistungsdiagnostik vor Ort zu machen. D.h. Iq-athletik kommt zu uns. Wer wissen möchte welche Pulsbereiche er hat wäre bei dieser Geschichte gut auf gehoben. Information gibt es bei www.IQ-Atlethik.de Optimaler Termin wäre so Ende Februar Anfang März. Ich bin jetzt schon seit 3 jahren bei den Jungs und konnte mich stets verbessern. Für weitere Info stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.



Hallo Michael,

ich wäre interesiert.Wir haben uns schon mal darüber unterhalten.
Wir können noch in Rüdesheim darüber reden.

Am Sa in Sayn bin ich leider nicht dabei.

Gruss an Alle


----------



## eifeljeti (20. August 2010)

@ Sepp

Wenn wir das noch bis zum 22.09.(mein OP-Termin) schaffen bin ich dabei
Nach der OP bin ich mind. 6Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt, danach wäre ich auch wieder dabei!
Gruss Hein


----------



## ww-ck (20. August 2010)

Alternativ gibt hier in Dierdorf jemand der Leistungsdiagnostik anbietet. Kostet pro Person inkl. 12 Wochen Trainingsplan 80 . Ist ein fairer Preis denke ich. Termine können dort nach Absprache gemacht werden. Wenn jemand Interesse hat wie so eine Auswertung aussieht bitte eine PN an mich.
Gruß Christian


----------



## ww-ck (20. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Bei IQ Athletik hat man den Vorteil das man das eigene Rad nutzen kann. Der Test verläuft so das alle 3 Minuten 20 Watt gesteigert wird. Man fängt bei 100 Watt an.


Habe mit die HP angeschaut. Ist sehr Professionell. Auch das Benutzen des eigenen Rades ist klasse.
Machst du auch die Auswertung der Atmung, oder nur den reinen Laktatest? Die Ergospirometrie würde mich interessieren.
Der Stufentest läuft sicher in ähnlicher Form überall ab.
Grundsätzlich ist es sicher sinnvoll den Test regelmäßig zu machen um weiter zu kommen. Kann ich den Sepp nur unterstützen.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

können die mir auch bei meiner Laktatintolleranz weiterhelfen?
noch schlimmer:
ich hatte mal ein Rad das hatte an bestimmten Stellen ne Lackintolleranz


----------



## ww-ck (20. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> können die mir auch bei meiner Laktatintolleranz weiterhelfen?
> noch schlimmer:
> ich hatte mal ein Rad das hatte an bestimmten Stellen ne Lackintolleranz


das was du hast nennt man Inkontinenz. Da können die dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

danke Kameraden für eure korpulenten Meinungen
Kann ich jetz noch en Rezept ham?


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

....Polonaise im Altenhaym....



was habe ich jetzt gewonnen ??? was ist der Preis der Preisfrage...???


----------



## carboni1 (20. August 2010)

Ich habe kein Rad morgen, ich bin morgen leider nicht da bei! Dann könnt Ihr fahren wie Ihr wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (20. August 2010)

Hab gestern abend mein aysen schwein verkauft, wird morgen um 11 Uhr abgeholt.

Patina:
Die Patina ist eine Schicht, die aus den Verwitterungsprodukten der Oberfläche, Sedimentation von Schwebteilchen der Luft (Staub, Aerosolen) sowie den chemischen Reaktionsprodukten dieser Stoffe entsteht:

Ölbilder patinieren, weil der Firnis, der neu tunlichst farbneutral-transparent ist, durch Oxidation vergilbt (davon leitet sich die italienische Bezeichnung ab). Für die Farbwirkung des Bildes ist das störend.
Eine Skulptur, die den Einflüssen des Wetters ausgesetzt ist, erhält durch die chemischen oder korrosiven Einflüsse eine einzigartige, oft sehr attraktive Oberfläche. Hier ist die Patina gewünscht, solange sie nicht unansehnlich ist.
Wandmalereien sind starker Patinierung ausgesetzt. Ein besonderes Problem ist das am Fresko, weil durch dessen Herstellungsprinzip im Laufe der Zeit nach der Farbschicht auch die Patina mit einsintert. Sie lässt sich also unter Umständen nicht mehr entfernen, ohne das Fresko (bzw. seinen Schutz) zu zerstören.
Die Patina gilt als Beweis für das Alter eines Objekts. Das hat zwei Auswirkungen:

In der Restaurierung
Patinierung als künstliche Alterung


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

Na wenn das so ist, dann könnte uns doch der Alutzo oder der Fideljoe an die Wied (ver)führen......(Wied)Führer bitte melde Dich....


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Lief gut heute. Ab der ersten Runde vorne rausgefahren. Eine Runde alleine geführt und dann sind noch 6 Fahrer zu mir gestoßen. Wir 7 haben dann das Hauptfeld 3 Mal überrundet. Die Schlußwertung habe ich gewonnen. Sehr schöne kleine aber feine Veranstaltung. Rundum 120 Km inklusive Rennen. Eppstein kann kommen.




Schlußwertung .....????       Also Erster oder siebter...


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

ok. Gratulation, ohne weitere Nachfrage...


----------



## .Lukas (20. August 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Hätte gern gewusst ob morgen um ayn in sayn treffen ist oder wo anders....???


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

nene Sepp, so einfach kommste mir nicht davon.
Ich brauche
Name der Veranstaltung
Ort
Ergebnislisten mit Geburtsjahr

Wenn das nämlich so einfach ist dann bin ich heute auch gefahren und habe bei 3 Runden 4x das HAuptfeld überrundet!
Und das Schönste ist: Mein Rad steht auffe Rolle.


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

.Lukas schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Hätte gern gewusst ob morgen um ayn in sayn treffen ist oder wo anders....???



Samstags um Ayn immer in Sayn wenn nichts anderes ausgerufen ist....


Wenn du Teamkleidung haben möchtest, dann bitte schnell bei mir per email melden....!!!!


----------



## .Lukas (20. August 2010)

Ok 

Danke... dann bis morgen um ayn in Sayn


----------



## carboni1 (20. August 2010)

Ich hab noch das Mtb von der Tochter 20 Zoll HT mit 6 Gang oder das Trekkingrad mit Kindersitz und 18 Gang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

@ sepp 
nur das hierhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288&ID_Veranstaltung=16875&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


----------



## T-Brex (20. August 2010)

na also....geht doch....


----------



## Andreas S. (20. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Sepp ich werte das als Sieg




ja,dann von mir aus.Wenn es sich in Seppls Lebenslauf positiv auswirkt.
In Gottes Namen zählen wir das als Sieg und nehmen dich auf in die 
Hall Of Gemsenfarm


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde 

ist das ein Wetterchen da draussen wa  das schreit doch förmlich nach nem super Tag 
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende !

@ Sepp , Auch von meiner Seite her Glückwunsch zum Sieg gut gemacht wie immer  

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Heute um ayn wird garantiert die Sonne schayn in Sayn.....

und wegen der Wahl der Farbe für heute.....da sing ich ayn Liedchen vom guten alten Roy Black......und muß fast dabay waynnn........nicht wirklich...nur wegen dem Raym....


----------



## alutzo (21. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, dann könnte uns doch der Alutzo oder der Fideljoe an die Wied (ver)führen......(Wied)Führer bitte melde Dich....



Hallo zusammen,

geiles Wetter hamma ... von mir aus steht einer Wied-Tour nichts im Weg.

Bis gleich *um Ayn in Sayn!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Bis glaych; in schwatz!




...hör Dir nochmal Deine LieblingsLP von Roy Black an.......dann wayßt Du Beschayd....


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

....und hier für die Nix-Checker den Smash-Hit von oos Roy....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrtCR_vpOJE"]YouTube- Roy Black - Ganz In WeiÃ 1968[/nomedia]


----------



## Andreas S. (21. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schön das ihr euch freut!
> 
> Wasn mit mir?
> Bin gaanz alleine muß noch arbeiten auch heute Abend nochmal fürn Stündchen.
> ...



Hey Hallo,
muß ich auch nur ein einziges Wort hierzu sagen?


----------



## SKlein1974 (21. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ist ja gut.
> Ich liege für heute trotzdem in Führung.
> Mein Frauchen hat gerade meinem Laptop eine *ganze* Tasse Kaffee zu trinken gegeben und das mit Milch und Zucker.
> Das war einmal ein PC nu ist er futsch.
> Mit in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegossen eine Menge Adressen und vor allem sehr viele Brexenbilder undundund





Das heisst nicht das die Fetsplatte auch Kaputt ist !!! hast Du das Teil aufgemacht ??? hatten das Problem mal mit Tanjas Lappi war nur Limo anstatt Kaffe  , Hab Ihn Aufgemacht komplett zerlegt die wichtigsten Teile mim Fön (Kaltluft) getrocknet einziges Teil was ersetzt werden musste war der Grafik chip der war hinüber ansonsten gings wieder.
Probiers aus vll klappts ja ansonsten bring die FP weg vll kann man was retten. 

Gruß Sascha 

PS: falls Du heut Abend aufn Ring fährst und nen Platz frei hast wär Ich gern dabay wenn Recht !!Klingel einfach durch ..


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

Ich - heute schöne smooth Tour 30km. 
Danach Kurbelabzieher und div. Werkzeug beim Stadtler gekauft und mich erstmalig an die Demontage und Wartung Kurbel / Lager gewagt...lief alles super - bis die Wiedermontage begann
Habe die Kurbel nur mit roher Gewalt richtig bis Anschlag durchgesteckt bekommen.....Mann Mann Mann.

Das K(n)acken ist aber immer noch nicht ganz weg 
Könnte es am Hardtail-Rahmen liegen , sind die Knackanfälliger?

@Lakkes: Die Prozente für die Gemsen beim Stadtler waren kein Problem - wie besprochen hat alles geklappt.  Thanx a lot !

@Klexx: Super Donnerstag mit Euch gehabt!!!! Klasse !! Muss man wiederholen  ... wusste garnicht , dass man auf Silbermond so abgehen kann


----------



## Andreas S. (21. August 2010)

Hay Jay,
wieso Kurbelabzieher? Ich kann an deine Bikes nur Hallowtech Kurbeln erkennen.
Lager entfernen , alles gut reinigen,und mit Fett einschrauben.
Bei der Montage der natürlich gereinigten Kurbel muß du auf die Kunststoffringe/Abstandsringe achten.


> Das Kacken ist aber immer noch nicht ganz weg


Ursachen fürs "Kacken" gibts genügend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kommts echt von der Kurbel?


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hay Jay,
> wieso Kurbelabzieher? Ich kann an deine Bikes nur Hallowtech Kurbeln erkennen.
> Lager entfernen , alles gut reinigen,und mit Fett einschrauben.
> Bei der Montage der natürlich gereinigten Kurbel muß du auf die Kunststoffringe/Abstandsringe achten.
> ...


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Super Tour heute ! Vielen Dank an Lutz für die schöne Weinbergtour 

Sayn Heimbach Haus am Pilz Aubachtal Wingertsberg Rengsdorf Melsbach Altwied Segendorf Monrepos Leutesdorf Hammerstein Monrepos Segendorf Niederbieber Oberbieber Gladbach Heimbach Sayn

64 Km und ca. 1400 hm

Mit Zwischenstopp auf der Hubertushütte anläßlich des *

Clay Henry Todestags* http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2227

Fünf Gemsen haben den Hammerstayn entzaubert...


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hay Jay,
> wieso Kurbelabzieher? Ich kann an deine Bikes nur Hallowtech Kurbeln erkennen.
> Lager entfernen , alles gut reinigen,und mit Fett einschrauben.
> Bei der Montage der natürlich gereinigten Kurbel muß du auf die Kunststoffringe/Abstandsringe achten.
> ...



Ich habe mir nur diesen Innenlager Montageschlüsse und den kleinen schwarzen Abdreher besorgt.
Abstandsringe habe ich weder links noch rechts beim AL vorgefunden. Entweder es hat so gepasst oder die von der Schlucht haben es vergessen, mir ist nämlich schon aufgefallen, dass aufm Mittleren Kettenblatt die Kette am Umwerfer leicht schleift...

Tja, wo kommt das Kacken/Knarzen her ...so 100%ig kann ich es nicht lokalisieren.....Bei der nächsten Tour lass ich mal die Gemsen lauschen.

P.S: Muss ich eigentlich die Kurbelstange auch einfetten ich meine so richtig oder nur die Gewinde?


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nur diesen Innenlager Montageschlüsse und den kleinen schwarzen Abdreher besorgt.
> Abstandsringe habe ich weder links noch rechts beim AL vorgefunden. Entweder es hat so gepasst oder die von der Schlucht haben es vergessen, mir ist nämlich schon aufgefallen, dass aufm Mittleren Kettenblatt die Kette am Umwerfer leicht schleift...
> 
> Tja, wo kommt das Kacken/Knarzen her ...so 100%ig kann ich es nicht lokalisieren.....Bei der nächsten Tour lass ich mal die Gemsen lauschen.
> ...



Halbschwanger gibts nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Halbschwanger gibts nett...




Hast oder hattest Du schonmal KNackproblememe?? Vor allem mit unserem gemeinsamen AL9


----------



## Andreas S. (21. August 2010)

kannst dann lokalisieren wos herkommt?
vonre,´hinten,Sattel,Sattelstütze....

Achso,nimm nicht irgendein Fett.
Shimano hat da ne Montagepaste.
Musst nicht die ganze Kurbelstange einschmieren.Nur den Bereich der beiden LAgerschalen.
Die Abstandandsringe haben etwas mit der breite des Tretlagerghäuses zu tun.Genauere Angaben darüber hab ich abba nicht.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hast oder hattest Du schonmal KNackproblememe?? Vor allem mit unserem gemeinsamen AL9




Ja, seit heute !!!!....kommt vom Tretlager....
und die Distanzringe an der Kurbel 2 gegenüber 1 gehören drauf !!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ja, seit heute !!!!....kommt vom Tretlager....
> und die Distanzringe an der Kurbel 2 gegenüber 1 gehören drauf !!!!!



echt jetzt? Dann müsste es ein Grundproblem mit unseren baugleichen Rädern sein

wie verstehe ich das mit deinen Angaben zu den Distanzringen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> kannst dann lokalisieren wos herkommt?
> vonre,´hinten,Sattel,Sattelstütze....
> 
> Achso,nimm nicht irgendein Fett.
> ...



unten aus Richtung Kurbeln. 
Tosche hat das gleiche Rad. siehe sein Posting dazu.


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Grundproblem
> Das sind die ersten Anzeichen von einem Ermüdungsbruch.
> Evt. hilft es schnell die Bikes zu verkaufen um die Marke zu wechseln




Am besten dann Rotwilddie sind besonders bruchsicher


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)




----------



## Jaymano75 (21. August 2010)

Verstehe ich nicht mit HALL OF SHAME?

und Müsli, du hast doch auch das gleiche Bike wie Tosche und ich.... irgendwelche Knackgeräuche beim strammen kurbeln?????


----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder in Facebook hoch geht rucki zucki.
> 
> Huch oben



Bitte nicht...da ist nicht jeder...ich auch nicht...!!!....Bilder bitte mit ohne Facebook.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. August 2010)

*Hans A und dieLeberschäden sowie Lukas...seid Ihr gut heimgekommen ?*


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2010)

*Moggäähn*










.....ganz in weiß......


----------



## carboni1 (22. August 2010)

Für die Nachmeldung kommste aber zu Spät
Ich wusste doch das Tosche nen (weiss) Stich hat


----------



## carboni1 (22. August 2010)

Canceln schade das andere was doch nur Spass


----------



## SKlein1974 (22. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> An alle die Intresse an einer Leistungsdagnostik haben. Es besteht die Möglichkeit wenn so ca. 7 bis 10 Personen zusammen kämen eine Leistungsdiagnostik vor Ort zu machen. D.h. Iq-athletik kommt zu uns. Wer wissen möchte welche Pulsbereiche er hat wäre bei dieser Geschichte gut auf gehoben. Information gibt es bei www.IQ-Atlethik.de Optimaler Termin wäre so Ende Februar Anfang März. Ich bin jetzt schon seit 3 jahren bei den Jungs und konnte mich stets verbessern. Für weitere Info stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.




Frage: Wäre da auch drann Interessiert habe da auch mal nachgesehen was Ich aber nicht gefunden habe sind Preise ?? Was kostet den der Spaß ??
Danke für evtl Infos 

Schönen Sonntag an alle , Sascha


----------



## Dicker Bambini (22. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> lese gerade, dass am 11. 9 wieder Bikeday bei Canyon ist. Da können wir doch mal wieder in vollem Ornat* auflaufen!
> 
> ...


 

Hey Müsli,

glaubst Du echt ich würd da noch mal mitfahren... viel zu viel Angst! Hinfallen, aua tun un so...

Bin derzayt in Versuchung Gewichtsreduktion hinzubekommen, um dann auch wieder mit den Gemsen fahren zu können. Gestern wollt ich aygentlich in sayn sayn, hat aber wg. Abbayd net geklappt.

Außerdem darf der Besenwagenfahrer bay der WW-Tour ja auch nicht zuuuu langsam sayn !

Aber danke für die Nachfrage.
Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (22. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hey Müsli,
> 
> glaubst Du echt ich würd da noch mal mitfahren... viel zu viel Angst! Hinfallen, aua tun un so...
> 
> ...



Also die Unumstrittenen Schlusslichter sind im Moment immernoch Jay und Ich also mach uns hier nicht den Titel streitig klar !!!!


----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2010)

@Müsli:  hat das mit dem Tousie geklappt ?....laß mal sehen...


----------



## SKlein1974 (22. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen
> 
> NEWS von der Rennstrecke
> 
> ...








Klasse die Jungs wie immer !!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. August 2010)

Ich greife das KNackproblem nochmal auf. 
Es liegt bei mir wogl am Schnellspanner des Hinterrades. Wenn ich diesen fester ziehe, dann hört es zeitweise auf, auch wenn ich ihn wieder leichter anziehe hörts auch auf. Sollte ichs mal mit Montagepaste zwischen Spanner/Klemme und Rahmen versuchen?

sonst. Tipps?


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2010)

drehe ihn doch einfach mal um.
Was issn das für ein Schnellspanner?


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> drehe ihn doch einfach mal um.
> Was issn das für ein Schnellspanner?




Ist dieser hier:




RWS thru bolt 100mm Schnellspanner


Wenn ich ihn drehe dann kommt der wahrscheinlich an die Schaltung?!


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2010)

den schwarzen Hebel kann man nicht nur drehen sondern auch nach außen d.h. vom roten Knopf weg ziehen um ihn zu verstellen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> den schwarzen Hebel kann man nicht nur drehen sondern auch nach außen d.h. vom roten Knopf weg ziehen um ihn zu verstellen.




also Du meinst ich sollte mal das Teil drehen . I will try it tomorrow.
*oben*


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2010)

Versuche mal den gesamten Spanner auszubauen und von der anderen Seite wieder einzubauen.


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3SwirfyGEo"]YouTube- Schmidteinander - Die Feuerwehr hilft, vorbeugen musst du[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (22. August 2010)




----------



## SKlein1974 (22. August 2010)

Absolut Treffend und Genial zugleich


----------



## Andreas S. (22. August 2010)

Alles schön und gut.Aber nix ist so alt wie die Zeitung von gestern.
Wo sind Bericht und Bildas von gestern?
Wo ist der Race Bericht von den Taunustrails?


----------



## ww-ck (23. August 2010)

Moin, Moin,
wichtige Terminänderung. Wegen Terminüberschneidungen findet die WW-Tour am 23.10.10 statt und nicht wie angekündigt am  16.10.10. 
Den Termin bitte neu eintragen.
Weitere Infos kommen noch.
Gruß Olli und Christian


----------



## SKlein1974 (23. August 2010)

Moinsen , Vidda 

werden eigentlich Teams gebildet für den Gallahan ?? oder fährt dann jeder für sich ?? Haben wir dort ne Gemsen Ecke ?? Treffpunkt ?? Laybchenfarbe ?? und und und ?????? 
@Tom ...bin bis Donnerstag noch beurlaubt stehe also für Mittagstouren bereit 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## xmichelx (23. August 2010)

So, ich melde mich vom 
*Rad am Ring 24 Std. MTB-Rennen* zurück.

Dank meiner starken Teammitglieder haben wir es auf Platz 16 von 88 Teams geschafft.
In unserer Altersklasse konnten wir sogar eine TOP 10 Platzierung einfahren. 

Ich denke ein BrexbachGemsen-Team hätte hier in der Gesamtwertung auf alle Fälle ein Platz unter den ersten 10 geschafft.


Für mich war es die 2. und definitiv letzte Teilnahme. Die Quälerei muss ich mir nicht mehr antun. Auch wenn wir mit unseren drei Teams abseits der Strecke viel Spaß hatten, waren die Anstrengungen auf der Strecke umso heftiger. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach nur mal mehr trainieren


----------



## xmichelx (23. August 2010)

Zum Zieleinlauf nach 24 Stunden habe ich sogar extra die BrexbachGemsen-Kluft angezogen. 

Wenn das mal keine Werbung war


----------



## T-Brex (23. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Zum Zieleinlauf nach 24 Stunden habe ich sogar extra die BrexbachGemsen-Kluft angezogen.
> 
> Wenn das mal keine Werbung war



...na dann waren wir ja irgendwie doch vertreten...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (23. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> lese gerade, dass  am 11. 9 wieder Bikeday bei Canyon ist.



wo haste das gelesen HP von Canyon find ich nix 

neue Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (23. August 2010)

Ein schönes Bike ehrlich gefällt mir gut


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. August 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Für mich war es die 2. und definitiv letzte Teilnahme. Die Quälerei muss ich mir nicht mehr antun. Auch wenn wir mit unseren drei Teams abseits der Strecke viel Spaß hatten, waren die Anstrengungen auf der Strecke umso heftiger. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach nur mal mehr trainieren



GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Aber ich glaube es ist normal dass man nach so einem 24-Ritt erstmal sagt - NIE MEHR - 

Super gemacht

P.S.: DAS NEUE CANYON GEFÄLLT MIR SEHR !!! WILL HABEN !!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (23. August 2010)

Quatsch einmal Herthasee immer Herthasee
Es kommt wohl darauf an wo und mit wem!


----------



## carboni1 (23. August 2010)

Tolle Bilder von unseren Race-Gemsen


----------



## Jaymano75 (23. August 2010)

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich mit welchen Laufradsätzen/Felgen ich mein Canyon XC pimpen könnte. Derzeit sind da die DT Swiss X1800 drauf.

Hätte gerne was leichteres und bezahlbares....

Gibts gute gebrauchte? oder lieber nur neu.


----------



## !Ghostrider! (24. August 2010)

Moin, Första.

Hi Jens 
also mit leichter und günstig bei neu wird wohl nicht gehen.
Was bist du denn bereit auszugeben?
Und wie viel leichter solls denn werden?
Denn der 1800er Satz ist ja schon nicht so schwer.
Einzig Fulcrum fällt mir da ein die hat ein Kumpel und ist ganz zufrieden damit.
Der 2010er Satz ist mit 1685g angegeben.




http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a32719/red-metal-3-disc-6-loch-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (24. August 2010)

Mir haben diese gut gefallen:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-XR-400-D-Light-1550g-Laufradsatz::21264.html


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Moinsen , Vidda
> 
> werden eigentlich Teams gebildet für den Gallahan ?? oder fährt dann jeder für sich ?? Haben wir dort ne Gemsen Ecke ?? Treffpunkt ?? Laybchenfarbe ?? und und und ??????
> 
> Gruß Lakkes




?????? Leute kann man da vll ne Antwort drauf bekommen ?? Ist doch mein erstes Event weiss doch gar nicht wie das Abläuft deswegen die Fragen !!Also wie ist das ?? Einfach Hinfahren hier bin Ich her mit der Nummer und Tschüß ??? Info wäre nett 

Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Genau so  .
> Nummer abholen ans Bike pappen ein wenig Smaltalk bis zum Start halten evt. warmfahren.
> Dann sich die Seele aus dem Leib treten und glücklich ins Ziel kommen .
> Falls schon in der Starterliste gesehen Müsli treibt dich vor sich her




Danke Tom


----------



## Sunny77 (24. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder und knappes Ergebnis

Frage: Möchte meine SLX Trigger gegen XT Trigger tauschen. Ist der Umbau schwer?


----------



## Sunny77 (24. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Gegenfrage
> Warum?
> ...



Ich hatte mal ein Bike Probe gefahren mit XT Trigger. Das ist schon ein Unterschied finde ich in der Bedienung, Gefühl .... keine Ahnung wie ich das genau beschreiben soll.

An dem SLX Schriftzug liegt es nicht. Das ist mir sowas von egal


----------



## T-Brex (24. August 2010)

Wirkliche schöne Bilder vom Wettkampfauch von mir : Gratulation

@Sunny:  ich stimme Tom zu....dat lohnt nett....

*Mittwoch 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn
*
Fayerabendrunde (wenns Wetter paßt, auch mit Abschlußwayzen)

*bitte recht zahlraych...*


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Na is ja klasse !!!! Weisst Du das jetzt nur durch die Schilder oder ist das auch irgendwie in der Zeitung veröffentlicht worden ?? Ich mein Schilder kann jeder Aufhängen !!
Bin eben allein durchs Nettetal durch die Strecke die wir immer fahren Tom hab insgesamt 8mal Angehalten um kleinere Bäume und abgebrochenes Astwerk vom Weg zu räumen also falls Du da langbretterst Augen auf  Weg ist schön schlammig macht en heiden Spaß da lang zu fahren Frau hat geschimpft als ich die Treppen hoch kam . War nur echt Windig wenn man aus dem Wald kam aber die Windweste hat gehalten was sie verspricht  

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2010)

!Ghostrider! schrieb:


> Moin, Första.
> 
> Hi Jens
> also mit leichter und günstig bei neu wird wohl nicht gehen.
> ...



*Ich dachte so an die Richtung zwischen DT X1650 oder Mavic Crossmax SLR. Wo kann man denn am günstigsten an solche Felgen kommen? eBucht?

@hangi----dat tut mir layd musst Du immer zu uns auf die Seite zum Biken kommen.....
*


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2010)

wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann sind die 1650 genauso schwer/leicht wie die x1800. 
Die Mavic Crossmax SLR oder DT Swiss Tricon 1550 sind rel. leicht und stabil.
Kosten abba auch schöne Stange Geld.
Crossmax ca. 600  Tricon ca. 700

Ich hab auch noch was im Bikemarkt.Allerdings keine Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Das war ja nett an der Nette haste an mich gedacht muß ich mich nicht bücken.
> Leider fällt radeln auf Termin diese Woche flach kann nur kurzfristig zwischendurch
> 
> Die Schilder habe ich eben bei einer kurzen Runde entdeckt.
> Ein anderer Mountainbiker kam noch dazu was er davon gehalten hat kann ich layder nicht veröffentlichen




Ja so bin Ich zu Dir  wie ne Mutter  Ich hab eh nur noch Morgen fray will ggf mal die Strecke rausbekommen wie Ich von hier nach Bendorf fahren kann mim Rad wenns Wetter hält  mal sehn.  Oder Laacher See Runde wie Ich Lust und Laune hab.


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann sind die 1650 genauso schwer/leicht wie die x1800.
> Die Mavic Crossmax SLR oder DT Swiss Tricon 1550 sind rel. leicht und stabil.
> Kosten abba auch schöne Stange Geld.
> Crossmax ca. 600  Tricon ca. 700
> ...



Auf was müsste ich bei den SLR's achten? Centerlock.....etc.
Passen meine Scheibenbremsen dann wieder drauf ?
Anfängerfragen sorry!


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2010)

wenn deine jetzigen Scheiben mit Centelock  befestigt sind dann dann mußt du auch solche LR haben.
Wenn du 6-Loch Scheiben hast dann geht 6-Loch LR oder auch Centerlock.
Allerdings brauchst du dann wieder einen Adapter CenterlocK/6-Loch.
Meine Empfehlung: Wenn du 6-Loch hast dann hol auch 6-Loch LR,da die leichter sind als Centerlock.
Wenn du aber noch bis nach der Eurobike warten kannst,dann schicke mir mal ne PN oder MAil.


----------



## carboni1 (24. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mir haben diese gut gefallen:
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-XR-400-D-Light-1550g-Laufradsatz::21264.html


 

Sag ich doch!


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch!



sehr interessant....gefällt mir.

wieviel "schwerer" als der Crossmax SLR ist der XTR-DT ?

Preis gilt für Laufradsatz? Ist relativ günstig...würde sich die Mehrausgabe zu de Mavic's sich lohnen?

Merkt man den Unterschied zu den x1800


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Cannondale Flash F1 nettes Bike kostet so um die 1900 bis 2100 eus zur Zeit , Uninteressant für mich werd 2011 Sparen und dann im Herbst mir was nettes neues Zulegen  schiele da auf 
Das Baby : 
http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45737&eid=4342&menuItemId=9389

oder das hier 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-hpc-black_id_35852_.htm

eher das Cube gefällt mir am besten  mal sehn ob das mit der Kohle hinhaut


----------



## Andreas S. (24. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich rate dir von DT Swiss Tricon ab. Mir ist heute eine Speiche am Hinterrad gerissen.:kotz:



Naja, ganz so pauschal kannste das aber auch nicht sehen.Nenne mir irgendein LR wo noch keine Speiche gebrochen ist.
Blöd ist halt nur das man an den Tricon nix selber machen kann,die müssen halt zu DT Swiss.


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich denke die sind vom Gewicht her identisch.Kauf dir den von action sports




Danke für Eure Tipps. Es spricht tatsächlich viel für die XTR/DT.

Gilt das Angebot bei actionsport nur kurz oder ist das ein Dauerpreis ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (24. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nur noch kurz.
> Und es werden noch wenige Tage ohne Versandkosten versendet (ab 50â¬)




muss man die LR eigentlich noch zentrieren?

....so ich hab sie geordert. 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @traumpfade gesperrt: vielleicht liegt es daran, dass hier im forum der ein oder andere rumposaunt, dass er die traumpfade für seine touren benutzt und sich bei den verantwortlichen auch noch bedankt, dass sie nun schöne singletrails für ihn geschaffen haben. übrigens müssen da gar keine verbotsschilder hin. in rheinland-pfalz steht geschrieben, dass auf pfaden nicht gefahren werden darf. vielleicht einfach mal weniger schreiben und dafür mehr fahren.




Ach und Du meinst das der Forstbetrieb hier im Forum nachliest Wer , Wo , Wann fährt und deswegen die Pfade für Radfahrer gesperrt werden ?? Ich denke das hat eher andere Gründe vll haben sich ein paar Wanderer bei den Verantwortlichen beschwert und deswegen ist das geschehen. Ach und Posaunt wird hier nicht sondern geschrieben und fahren das machen wir hier auch mehr als nötig !!

Mit Sportlichem Gruße


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. August 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie Sascha,
> 
> zudem gibt es in Rlp laut Gesetzteslage kein Befahren von Waldwegen. Es ist also auch auf Waldwegen, nicht nur auf Trails, weder verboten noch erlaubt. Es wird derzeit *geduldet*.
> 
> Aber warten wir mal noch ein jahr und keine Sau außer den Radfahrern nutzt mehr diese Wege!



Stimmt genau !!! Seh Ich genauso 

Olli hast Lust Morgen zu fahren ?? Runde um den See !!


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

So Ich mach mals Licht aus 

Gute Nacht Peggy Sue


----------



## taunus biker (25. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ach und Du meinst das der Frostbetrieb hier im Forum nachliest Wer , Wo , Wann fährt und deswegen die Pfade für Radfahrer gesperrt werden ?? Ich denke das hat eher andere Gründe vll haben sich ein paar Wanderer bei den Verantwortlichen beschwert und deswegen ist das geschehen. Ach und Posaunt wird hier nicht sondern geschrieben und fahren das machen wir hier auch mehr als nötig !!
> 
> Mit Sportlichem Gruße



Wenn mir als Wanderer 60 Brexen auf einmal   auf einem  Wanderweg entgegen kämen würde ich mich auch beschweren .

Na wenn man halt da nicht mehr Biken kann sollte man vieleich umsatteln und mit den Pferden da mal langreiten bei 240 Hufen ist da nicht mehr viel von den Traumpfaden übrig 

Noch was !!  Wer schraubt an eine gesunde Eiche ein Verkehrsschild  ???  würd mich mal intressieren


----------



## taunus biker (25. August 2010)

Wartet noch ein weilchen dann sieht das Schild bald so aus




und irgendwann ist es ganz weg


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

PrinzEisenherz schrieb:


> PS: Warum macht die SIG sich sorgen mit wieviel Mann die Gemsen durch die Gegend düsen?
> NEID?
> Gerüchten nach sind auf den Wegen die Sigler doch eigendlich garnicht Unterwegs.
> Denke die kennen nur die Traingsrunde über den Gänsehals? D:



 Tja die Gemsen scheinen echt Beliebt zu sein bei den SIG´lern wenn die sich solche Gedanken machen wieviel von uns durch den Wald radeln kommen die überhaupt auf soviele Mitglieder wie wir es sind ??? Wieviel Mann /Frauen haben die den ?? Machen die den auch so coole Touren wie wir ?? Glaub Ich kaum Gemsen siehst Du Überall aus den Büschen springen , SIG Trikots hab Ich noch nie gesehn hier rum selbst in Ochtendung nicht  (Insider) , naja Sollen se machen jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

> Dicke Wade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @SKLEIN1974: fählt dir nix anderes ein, als  meine rechtschreibung zu verbessern, du frostbeamter oder wie jetzt.  übrigens kenne mindestens zwei förster die selber mtb fahren und immer  hier im forum sind. meinst du ich schreibe das aus spaß, um hier  jemanden zu ärgern. einfach erst überlegen und dann schreiben.
> ...


----------



## taunus biker (25. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Gemsen siehst Du Überall aus den Büschen springen



Uriniren im Wald ist Verboten


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Uriniren im Wald ist Verboten



 Hey wir Urinieren nicht , wir schwitzen das alles raus keine Zeit zum Pinkeln


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Hier ist ja was Los! Leute seid doch ein wenig NETTER zu einander! SIG und BrexbachGemsen werden wohl keine Freunde mehr aber vielleicht kann man friedlich neben einander jeder sein Ding machen!


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Was ist  Remet ?


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

Stimmt hast Recht Aufregen bringt nix ausser nen hohen Blutdruck . Ich kanns nur nicht leiden von Leuten die Ich nicht kenne oder die mich nicht kennen direkt so angefahren zu werden mag Ich nicht .
Lasst uns alle friedlich nebeneinander sein jeder fährt für sich und achtet die Wanderer , die Wege , Regeln und die schöne Natur 

LG Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Früher haben wir solche Schilder im Partykeller aufgehangen!


----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2010)

Ich hab die Lösung






wo kriege ich sowas aus Carbon mit Scheibenbremse?




Kann man die Schilder nicht einfach tauschen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






soll ich mir jetzt doch besser ein Rennrad zulegen?


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Oder vielleicht doch das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2010)

wir können aber auch mal bambini fragen ob der das Ding hier fahren kann.
Dann machen wir die Pfade etwas breiter,und schon haben Wanderer und 2-Rad Jongleure Platz.Nebeneinander


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wir können aber auch mal bambini fragen ob der das Ding hier fahren kann.
> Dann machen wir die Pfade etwas breiter,und schon haben Wanderer und 2-Rad Jongleure Platz.Nebeneinander



 Jear das ist doch mal ein Spielzeug für große Jungs


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

So werd jetzt mal ne Runde Nickenich , Laacher See , Mendig , Kruft starten wer sich einklinken will habs Handy dabay  

Bis nachher Leuts


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Leider kann ich heute immer noch nicht mitfahrenhabe kein Rad
Am Samstag bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @traumpfade gesperrt: vielleicht liegt es daran, dass hier im forum der ein oder andere rumposaunt, dass er die traumpfade für seine touren benutzt und sich bei den verantwortlichen auch noch bedankt, dass sie nun schöne singletrails für ihn geschaffen haben. übrigens müssen da gar keine verbotsschilder hin. in rheinland-pfalz steht geschrieben, dass auf pfaden nicht gefahren werden darf. vielleicht einfach mal weniger schreiben und dafür mehr fahren.




Ich glaub ich bin im Wald.....schon mal was von *DIMBS* gehört...?


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich alle Biker die hüben wie drüben im Wald unterwegs sind daran halten. Und wenn das so ist, *dann sollten auch alle zusammenhalten* und nicht so unqualifiziert in die Kerbe derer hauen, die uns unser gemeinsames Hobby verderben wollen !!!


Natürlich sollte man darauf verzichten besonders exponierte Trails zu bewerben  hier gilt: der Kenner genießt und schweigt...und immer schön sportlich bleiben...


Wenn der Wahnsinn zum Geschäft wird - werden die Irren zu Profis!


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2010)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @SKLEIN1974: fählt dir nix anderes ein, als meine rechtschreibung zu verbessern, du frostbeamter oder wie jetzt. übrigens kenne mindestens zwei förster die selber mtb fahren und immer hier im forum sind. meinst du ich schreibe das aus spaß, um hier jemanden zu ärgern. einfach erst überlegen und dann schreiben.
> @ofw1988: siehe auch bike 9/2010. das naturschutzgesetz kennt nut betreten. radfahren ist nicht enthalten, wird aber geduldet, wenn ohne konflikte möglich. heißt: wenn sich einer beschwerd steigst du ab. im wald darfst du auf straßen und waldwegen fahren. aber, waldwege sind nicht fußwege und -pfade. und jetzt kannst du mal überlegen warum die traumpfade so heißen und nicht traum wege. thema beendet.



Ich glaub Du hast den Schuß immer noch nicht gehört.....unglaublich...

wie gesagt

Wenn der Wahnsinn zum Geschäft wird - werden die Irren zu Profis!


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

So zurück von meinem Ründchen hab die Strecke kurzfristig geändert Bin über Nickenich zum Laacher See dann irgendwie einmal ums Kloster rum  zurück nach Mendig runter zum Flugplatz kurzer Stop zum Bike waschen dann Reginarisbrunnen wollt zuerst über Kruft heim bin aber dann doch weiter nach Ochtendung hoch kurzer Stop bei meiner Tochter die leider nicht Zuhause war und dann ab nach Hause 
Gesamt : 42km , Zeit: 2:04:46 Durchschnitt 19,3km/h HM wie immer KA Zeigt mein Tacho nicht   waren aber ettliche Berge drinn. Jetzt werd ICh mal meine Brennenden Oberschenkel in ne heisse Wane legen und Reläxen 

Bis nachher mal 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hör bloß mit dem trainiren auf sonst biste bald schneller als ich
> Bin eben mit dem Slaughtergirl noch schnelle 20km See und zurück gedüst in 70 Minuten mit nur 250hm aber immerhin. 2 Jahre weiter und ich fahre als Besenwagen hinterher



Nix da Papa Tosche hat gesagt wir müssen uns Quälen  nächstes Jahr ist Herthasee angesagt bis dahin kleb Ich Dir an der Hacke mein Freund 
Tja die Kinder werden Erwachsen noch fahren wir mit ihnen in paar Jahren werden wir Streckenposten machen auf deren Mettbrötchentour 

So Long Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf den morgigen Vormittag.Da geht hier bestimmt wieder die Post ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2010)

Du wirst das schon in Grenzen halten....


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2010)

schöne knackige Runde mit 6 Gemsen, auf 35 km und knapp 700 hm.

Sayn-in und um Grenzhausen und Höhr herum und wieder zurück - Brex-Sayn....fayn.......Mecke....legga Wayzen´s......+ Jäger S....

Zwischendurch haben wir Schüsse gehört...ich denke die galten nicht uns..


----------



## Jaymano75 (25. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schöne knackige Runde mit 6 Gemsen, auf 35 km und knapp 700 hm.
> 
> Sayn-in und um Grenzhausen und Höhr herum und wieder zurück - Brex-Sayn....fayn.......Mecke....legga Wayzen´s......+ Jäger S....
> 
> Zwischendurch haben wir Schüsse gehört...ich denke die galten nicht uns..



Thank you for waiting and anschuppsing
Jägerschnitzel mmmmmhh lecker - aber ich hatte ja meine Stulle 
Dann sayd Ihr aber auch nicht mehr so-viel weiter gefahren... ich hatte ca.30km mit An/Abreise Engers....es war heute anstrengender...aber dafür O B E N.


----------



## T-Brex (25. August 2010)

....ja so ziemlich....es waren dann nur noch die Höhr-Trails und aus der Brex nochmal hoch zum Sträßchen.aber die 300 hm hättest Du auch noch logga weggesteckt.......und das Abschlußwayzen hast Du layder verpaßt-.


----------



## carboni1 (25. August 2010)

Toll das Ihr heute mal wieder ein SCHÖNE TOUR hattet


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. August 2010)

Örster 

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (26. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist wirklich was los....
Bin die letzte zeit sehr wenig gefahren (Urlaub , Familienbesuch und und und).In Rüdesheim werde ich ,wie angekündigt auf der Mittelstrecke starten.*Tom,hast Du keine lust mit mir in angemessenem Tempo zu fahren?*Wird für mich eher eine Trainingseinheit als ein Rennen sein.
Gleich mal eine kleine schnelle Runde drehen....bevor der Regen kommt.

Gratulation an die schnellen Drei von Eppstein!!!!!!


----------



## T-Brex (26. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier ist wirklich was los....
> Bin die letzte zeit sehr wenig gefahren (Urlaub , Familienbesuch und und und).In Rüdesheim werde ich ,wie angekündigt auf der Mittelstrecke starten.*Tom,hast Du keine lust mit mir in angemessenem Tempo zu fahren?*Wird für mich eher eine Trainingseinheit als ein Rennen sein.
> ...




Hi Rafi, 
mach mal einen Termin für Deine KO-Tour....


----------



## Andreas S. (27. August 2010)

9:36 Uhr,da bin ich abba logga Obaförster.
Was issn los? Kein "Schild-Bürger" mehr da?


----------



## CF-Rafi (27. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hi Rafi,
> mach mal einen Termin für Deine KO-Tour....



Hallo,
uns bleiben im _September 2 Termine frei (18 oder 25)_.Von mir aus können wir an beiden Tagen fahren.
Ich wüsste aber ,wer von der  "Stammmanschaft" an einem der Samstage fahren kann und wer nicht. Bitte um Info. Die "Neulinge"sind natürlich herzlich willkommen
Ich würde evtl.den F-Pfad  und KÖBA bei gutem Wetter einplanen
Der genauer Streckenverlauf folgt.Der Startort steht aber fest :
*OBERWERTH* *13 Uhr*.


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> uns bleiben im _September 2 Termine frei (18 oder 25)_.Von mir aus können wir an beiden Tagen fahren.
> Ich wüsste aber ,wer von der  "Stammmanschaft" an einem der Samstage fahren kann und wer nicht. Bitte um Info. Die "Neulinge"sind natürlich herzlich willkommen
> Ich würde evtl.den F-Pfad  und KÖBA bei gutem Wetter einplanen
> ...




am18.Sept. wäre fayn...



morgen wieder bay Wind und Wetter 

*um ayn in Sayn sayn*

für eine schöne Fango-Tour....

Untertitel:
_je better dat wetter je länger die Tour,
je bäder dat wetter je länger die Torture...
je worst dat wetter je shorter die Tour!_


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> uns bleiben im _September 2 Termine frei (18 oder 25)_.Von mir aus können wir an beiden Tagen fahren.
> Ich wüsste aber ,wer von der  "Stammmanschaft" an einem der Samstage fahren kann und wer nicht. Bitte um Info. Die "Neulinge"sind natürlich herzlich willkommen
> Ich würde evtl.den F-Pfad  und KÖBA bei gutem Wetter einplanen
> ...




Am 18 kann Ich nicht da bin Ich in Kaiserslautern auf Mutters 60 ten   am 25 wär Ich dann gern dabay


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

*Nur noch dray Wochen*....

..dann ist Annahmeschluß bei der Klamotten Nachbestellung 2010....

drück auf die Tube Uwe-gib Gas Lars-hau rayn Bryan-alles raus Klaus


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wir können aber auch mal bambini fragen ob der das Ding hier fahren kann.
> Dann machen wir die Pfade etwas breiter,und schon haben Wanderer und 2-Rad Jongleure Platz.Nebeneinander



Jo dat kann ich...
Dat gäbe ne Autobahn... 1.Gang... 103 m³ Masse vorm Schild möglich, hihi. Da sind alle Schilder platt!!!

Wat die Jungs hier so diskutieren


----------



## carboni1 (27. August 2010)

So heute kam endlich Rad Nr.1  Das Fully aus Kunststoff und von Scott!
Ich kann morgen wieder mitfahren!


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So heute kam endlich Rad Nr.1
> Ich kann morgen wieder mitfahren!



...und wie heißt das Kind...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Jo dat kann ich...
> 
> Wat die Jungs hier so diskutieren




Wassn los mit den Fußkranken ??

Olli morgen dabbay ???

Mach mal ne Ansage, die Tour wird dann passend gemacht


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Wassn los mit den Fußkranken ??
> 
> Olli morgen dabbay ???
> 
> Mach mal ne Ansage, die Tour wird dann passend gemacht


 
Hey Tosche.
Muß morgen außnahmswayse mit maynen kids in Hilgert zum Fußball antreten (wayst doch Bambini und so). Is normal immer Fraytag's, nur halt heute/ morgen nicht.

Nächste Woche will ich aygentlich wieder aynstaygen. Dann muss Du das auch passend machen... der Lakkes (SKlein) maynt ja immer noch ER wäre immer Besen... hihi

...Fußkrank Kniekrank


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hey Tosche.
> Muß morgen außnahmswayse mit maynen kids in Hilgert zum Fußball antreten (wayst doch Bambini und so). Is normal immer Fraytag's, nur halt heute/ morgen nicht.
> 
> Nächste Woche will ich aygentlich wieder aynstaygen. Dann muss Du das auch passend machen... der Lakkes maynt ja immer noch ER wäre immer Besen... hihi
> ...



...wir machen dann eine schöne Invaliden-Regenerations-Tour...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wir machen dann eine schöne Invaliden-Regenerations-Tour...


 
So sinnse die Gemsen...
da ways man(n) ... und manchmal auch Frau ... was man hat. Auf euch is doch Verlass


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hey Tosche.
> Muß morgen außnahmswayse mit maynen kids in Hilgert zum Fußball antreten (wayst doch Bambini und so). Is normal immer Fraytag's, nur halt heute/ morgen nicht.
> 
> Nächste Woche will ich aygentlich wieder aynstaygen. Dann muss Du das auch passend machen... der Lakkes (SKlein) maynt ja immer noch ER wäre immer Besen... hihi
> ...



Na dann könnten wir morgen doch eine Köppeltour über Dog City machen...1. Stopp bei Sunny..in DogCity....danach 2. noch am Fußballplatz in Hilgert beim Bambini.....

Pack mal ein paar Erdinger Alkfray in die KÜhltasche...ggf. schlagen wir da morgen irgendwann gegen 1500 h auf...


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Na dann könnten wir morgen doch eine Köppeltour über Dog City machen...1. Stopp bei Sunny..in DogCity....danach 2. noch am Fußballplatz in Hilgert beim Bambini.....
> 
> Pack mal ein paar Erdinger Alkfray in die KÜhltasche...ggf. schlagen wir da morgen irgendwann gegen 1500 h auf...


 
Tosche, das könnte knapp werden... ob wir dann noch da sind ???? Denke ich fast nicht. 
Bring ich doch Erdinger ALKFRAY mit und stell die unten nach der Abfahrt Dog City ab


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Tosche, das könnte knapp werden... ob wir dann noch da sind ???? Denke ich fast nicht.
> Bring ich doch Erdinger ALKFRAY mit und stell die unten nach der Abfahrt Dog City ab



Der Sunny 77 (Nix Fuß,sondern Handkrank) wohnt am oberen Ende der Bergstr. in DogCity....ggf. trifft man sich dort ??....funk den doch mal per email oder pm an .....wir werden dann gegen 1430-1500h dort sayn...


----------



## carboni1 (27. August 2010)

Soll ich mich dann morgen, oben an der Reitanlage, auf euch warten?


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Soll ich mich dann morgen, oben an der Reitanlage, auf euch warten?


...oder uns entgegenkommen...oder mit dem Bike rechtzeitig anreisen, auf dem Rückweg vom Köppel kannst dich doch dann auch ausklinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. August 2010)

Wo kommt ihr den hoch?


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wo kommt ihr den hoch?



Wie Du weißt, weiß ich das  jetzt auch noch nicht....

entweder um ayn in Sayn oder 

Treffpunkt in Grenzau an der Burg +-gegen......1400/1430 h ???????...besser um ayn in Sayn sayn und nachher vorher ausklinken, sonst sind zuviele Termine unterwegs zu beachten...da braucht nur einer nen Platten zu haben...dann stimmt nix mehr....lieber mit dem Bike um ayn in Sayn und dann früher wech...


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hey Tosche.
> Muß morgen außnahmswayse mit maynen kids in Hilgert zum Fußball antreten (wayst doch Bambini und so). Is normal immer Fraytag's, nur halt heute/ morgen nicht.
> 
> Nächste Woche will ich aygentlich wieder aynstaygen. Dann muss Du das auch passend machen... der Lakkes (SKlein) maynt ja immer noch ER wäre immer Besen... hihi
> ...



das hört sich nach einer Tour für mich an 
dann hätte ich ja mal ne Chance nicht immer Stunden nach den anderen am Berg oben anzukommen - hihihi -
Vielleicht können wir ja dann am Samstag der nächsten Woche ne Rookies/Wiederanynstayger/Rock'n'Roll TOUR machen....
Grüße aus NL


----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> das hört sich nach einer Tour für mich an
> dann hätte ich ja mal ne Chance nicht immer Stunden nach den anderen am Berg oben anzukommen - hihihi -
> Vielleicht können wir ja dann am Samstag der nächsten Woche ne Rookies/Wiederanynstayger/Rock'n'Roll TOUR machen....
> Grüße aus NL



Machemer..


----------



## Dicker Bambini (27. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> das hört sich nach einer Tour für mich an
> dann hätte ich ja mal ne Chance nicht immer Stunden nach den anderen am Berg oben anzukommen - hihihi -
> Vielleicht können wir ja dann am Samstag der nächsten Woche ne Rookies/Wiederanynstayger/Rock'n'Roll TOUR machen....
> Grüße aus NL


 
So sieht's genau aus... Rock'n'Roll ... hoffentlich rollt's noch!


----------



## carboni1 (27. August 2010)

Ok, versuche um ayn in sayn zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (27. August 2010)

*Bedankt.............*_wir warten auf Dich_


----------



## Jaymano75 (27. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> So sieht's genau aus... Rock'n'Roll ... hoffentlich rollt's noch!



wenn es nicht rollt , dann rockts vielleicht dafür um-so-mehr !
Und Bergrunter ist ja nur noch ROLLING ROLLING ROLLING angesagt.


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Genau! Und das Rolling Rolling Rolling von Raw hide!
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3026666663113592701#
> 
> Wer wirft dann mit Flaschen?
> ...



Hi Müsli,
jaja die GoodOldBluesBrothersBoys...

Wärst Du denn nächsten Samstag bei der Rookies'Rock'n'Roll Tour dabay? Grüße aus dem sonningen NL.


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> der Lakkes (SKlein) maynt ja immer noch ER wäre immer Besen... hihi



Ist doch nur Spaß -ha ha - nächsten Samstag mach Ich aber Pause wg Sonntag Oppenhausen hoffentlich hält das Wetter . Wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel viel Spaß dabay.

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ist doch nur Spaß -ha ha - nächsten Samstag mach Ich aber Pause wg Sonntag Oppenhausen hoffentlich hält das Wetter . Wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel viel Spaß dabay.
> 
> Gruß Lakkes



Die kleine Runde 20 km und 400 hm schaffst Du auch mit Samstags vorher Toürchen


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2010)

Ich muss mich heute leider noch mal abmelden! Viel Spass bei der Tour!


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich heute leider noch mal abmelden! Viel Spass bei der Tour!




...boa....schon wieder ohne Rad....du verkaufst die Dinger ja schneller als die hergestellt werden....RESPEKT


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2010)

Nein das ist es nicht Rad steht hier fahr fertig! Nur habe ich zur Zeit Husten schon seit tagen und habe letzte Nacht kaum geschlafen und möchte am Mittwoch nicht Krank zum ersten Arbeitstag auftauchen!

Gerade kommt auch ein dicker Regenschauer runter!


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2010)

hab schon schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hab schon schlimmeres gesehen



Dein neues Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hab schon schlimmeres gesehen


 Wenn das Dein neues Bike ist finde ich es einfach Klasse, allein 
schon wegen dem Carbon! Das ist das schönste Bike was Rotwild je gebaut hat! Aus sicherer Quelle weiss ich das der Steuerrohrbereich nie Kaputt geht!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (28. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hab schon schlimmeres gesehen


 
Hey Andy,
Geiles Geschoss... aber warum und wofür in Gottes Namen brauchst Du aynen Ständer an dem Tayl


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2010)

wie du siehst ist es ein Wexelständer aus einer Fußleiste geschnitzt.
Wofür?
Damit die Karre nicht umfällt.


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. August 2010)

@sandy
sehr schönes Rädchen. Voll auf Vortrieb ausgelegt. Schönes Design.

@Rest - heute keine Tour Berichte? oder war Tosche heut auf Solotournee?


jk


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Schönes Tayl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Regen wird halb so schlimm. Überall zwischen den Tropfen bleibts trocken

Mein Bikemarkt hat lauter tolle Teile


----------



## T-Brex (28. August 2010)

...das war heute eine super Fangopackung

Aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen unter 20 Grad ist die Tour "nur eine große Mittwochstour" mit 43 km geworden....Sayn-Grenzau-Alsbach-Ransbach-DogCity-Hilgert-Waldsee-Höhr-R.T.-Sayn....

@Jaymano: Knartzen ist wech....Sattelstütze und Antrieb alles kplt frisch gefettet !!


----------



## Jaymano75 (28. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...das war heute eine super Fangopackung
> 
> Aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen unter 20 Grad ist die Tour "nur eine große Mittwochstour" mit 43 km geworden....Sayn-Grenzau-Alsbach-Ransbach-DogCity-Hilgert-Waldsee-Höhr-R.T.-Sayn....
> 
> @Jaymano: Knartzen ist wech....Sattelstütze und Antrieb alles kplt frisch gefettet !!



Toschi, schön das wieder alles sauber läuft. Bei Mir war es - wie gesagt - der Schnellspanner am Hinterrad.

Ihr hattet also nicht so schönes Wetter...hier war es heute sonnig .....


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2010)

Morgen,
für mich ist der Rheingauer schon gelaufen.
Hab verpennt,da die Batterie bei meinem Wecker versagt hat.
Werde gleich eine Frustrunde drehen.Alles steht schon seit gestern abend bereit


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Morgen,
> für mich ist der Rheingauer schon gelaufen.
> Hab verpennt,da die Batterie bei meinem Wecker versagt hat.
> Werde gleich eine Frustrunde drehen.Alles steht schon seit gestern abend bereit



Guten Morgen ...hey das nennt man ja echt mal Pech so ein Mist aber auch  Scheiss Technik da , trotzdem einen guten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2010)

*Newsflash aus Aulhausen:

Die BrexbachGemsen sind dabei abzuräumen

auf allen drei Distanzen werden Podiumsplätze erreicht ?!?

Hangschieber auf Kurz

Black Sepp auf Mittel 

und Judo Uwe auf der Langstrecke

Hammastone
*


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. August 2010)

NICE !!!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. August 2010)

Gratulation und Glückwunsch Jungs 

Super Sache freut mich für euch das es so gut gelaufen ist 
Habt Ihr auch paar schöne Bilder gemacht ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> ............die Überraschung des Tages  (endlich mal wieder eine Strecke für mich)
> Hangi




Wieso? 31km nur bergab?
Trotzdem an die Chlorraychen 4


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2010)

Hallo Männer,

das ist ja heute spitzenmässig gelaufen (inkl.Wetter).
Top Platzierungen und keine Defekte .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

P.S.

Wäre gerne dabei


----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

für unsere Abfahrtsspezialistenhttp://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011056/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-6-windham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bist du wieder dabei.Dann ist es auch bstimmt trocken



Klar!Ist heute bei mir dumm gelaufen,
aber bei dem Gallahan bin ich auf der Mittelstrecke dabei.


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. August 2010)

super Leistung Ihr Renngemsen! Besonders von Tom bin ich sehr überrascht. Wusste garnicht , dass Du sooooo schnell fahren kannst. 

Immer wieder schön unsere tolle Teamkleidung bei Siegern zu sehen 

und immer wieder schön -oben -


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2010)

Bitte vormerken:

*Am Sa den 18.09 findet die KOBLENZER-TOUR statt.*

Start und Ziel wäre die _Sporthalle Oberwerth_ (Parkmöglichkeit ist vorhanden)
Die Strecke habe ich schon grob vorbereitet :
zwischen 50-65 Km mit 1200-1600 Hm (je nach Lust und Laune).

Falls jemand an dem Tag nicht kann,wäre ich bereit die gleiche Tour am 25.09 oder an einem anderen Tag zu wiederholen.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

die Regalbretter sind abba leer


----------



## Judo-Uwe (29. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> das ist ja heute spitzenmässig gelaufen (inkl.Wetter).
> Top Platzierungen und keine Defekte .
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal anmelden stehst ja nirgendswo auf der Starterliste(Rheingau,Oppenhausen und Sebamed).Dann klappt es auch mit dem Aufstehen 
Die Langstrecke kam mir mit dem Match noch länger vor, schönere Strecke mit mehr Singletrailanteil wie letztes Jahr
Super für Thomas und Sepp das sie aufs Treppchen schaften mir fehlten 
1:35 Min.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Bitte vormerken:
> 
> *Am Sa den 18.09 findet die KOBLENZER-TOUR statt.*
> 
> ...



Da Ich wie schon gesagt am 18 nicht kann wäre Ich sofern sich nochmehr Teilnehmer finden am 25.09 gern dabay 

Gruß Sascha ( Lakkes )


----------



## CF-Rafi (29. August 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal anmelden stehst ja nirgendswo auf der Starterliste(Rheingau,Oppenhausen und Sebamed).Dann klappt es auch mit dem Aufstehen


in Rheingau war ich angemeldet und bei Gallahan *Nr.85* auf der Mittelstrecke.Sebamed warte ich noch ab .


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal anmelden stehst ja nirgendswo auf der Starterliste(Rheingau,Oppenhausen und Sebamed).Dann klappt es auch mit dem Aufstehen
> Die Langstrecke kam mir mit dem Match noch länger vor, schönere Strecke mit mehr Singletrailanteil wie letztes Jahr
> Super für Thomas und Sepp das sie aufs Treppchen schaften mir fehlten
> 1:50 Min.
> WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


Super Vorstellung

....demnächst lieber Mittelstrecke und den Sepp aufm Treppchen beglayten..


----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

und der David Büschler Gesamt 2. auffe Mittelstrecke No.1130 ist auch dabbay und der taunusbiker Uwe auch
und damit ihr nicht so oft blättern müsst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2010)

Andreas da haste echt ein Geiles Bike
Grösse & Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

1,70 m und 86kg (z.Zt. 89,99999 kg)

wo issn der müsli?
Hamse den mit an die Wand gebappt? 
Isssa Fäddisch mit tappeziere?


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2010)

Vielleicht ist Er noch nicht fertig.


----------



## T-Brex (29. August 2010)

ich glaub der lebt als Holzmichel wayter,...

er lebt noch...er lebt noch...


----------



## Andreas S. (29. August 2010)

issa dat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ???


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Mein Service  an euch
> und damit ihr nicht so oft blättern müsst
> 
> 
> ...



Im Monat August bisher 128 l/m² Regen


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2010)

jetzt langsam mache ich mir Sorgen .
Wo issa?
Wer hat ihn zuletzt gesehen?
Ich hab auch noch ein aktuelles Bild von ihm


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2010)

Hoffentlich issa nicht unters Auto gekommen!


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. August 2010)

Na Jungs Ihr macht mir Angst  net das unser guter Musli Missing in Action ist !!!!


----------



## .Lukas (30. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Bitte vormerken:
> 
> *Am Sa den 18.09 findet die KOBLENZER-TOUR statt.*
> 
> ...


 

Leider kann ich am 18. nicht würde aber gerne am 25. mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)

.Lukas schrieb:


> Leider kann ich am 18. nicht würde aber gerne am 25. mitfahren...




Dann bist Du am 25.September um ayn in Sayn dabbay


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dann bist Du am 25.September um ayn in Sayn dabbay




Wieso in Sayn ?? soweit Ich weiss ist Treffpunkt in Oberwerth oder nicht ???

Lakkes


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Wieso in Sayn ?? soweit Ich weiss ist Treffpunkt in Oberwerth oder nicht ???
> 
> Lakkes




Ja am 18.09.10


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. August 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Bitte vormerken:
> 
> *Am Sa den 18.09 findet die KOBLENZER-TOUR statt.*
> 
> ...



Kuckst Du hier !!! Lukas kann am 18 nicht und Ich auch nicht von daher sind wir dann bei der Wiederholung am 25 dabay


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier !!! Lukas kann am 18 nicht und Ich auch nicht von daher sind wir dann bei der Wiederholung am 25 dabay



Dann macht das bitte per mail untereinander, damit wir hier nicht mit den Treffpunkten durcheinander kommen.

*Offizielle KO-Stadtwald Tour 18.September

25. September wieder um ayn in Sayn 
*


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. August 2010)

Ok machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2010)

und am Samtag 4.9. um ayn ist 
*Rookies-Rock-N-Roll Tour*....





@bambini: Wiederaynstieg ?


----------



## SKlein1974 (31. August 2010)

Hey Jens , sag mal wie war eigentlich dein Fahrtraining ??


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und am Samtag 4.9. um ayn ist
> *Rookies-Rock-N-Roll Tour*....
> 
> 
> ...



*und nach der Tour noch ayn Wayzen aufm Parkfest !!!!*


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Hey Jens , sag mal wie war eigentlich dein Fahrtraining ??



Wenn man vom inoffizellen Fall (gehörte nicht zu den Übungen)  - AUA - mal absieht war's klasse.

Guckst Du hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83OY43k2I4"]YouTube- MTB Techniktraining in der Koulshore Vulkan-MTB[/nomedia]


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *und nach der Tour noch ayn Wayzen aufm Parkfest !!!!*



Yeah - somit steht also schon mal die Aftershowparty.

Wegen weiterem Strecken/Rahmen Programm werde ich noch Vorschläge machen. Es sollte hat für die Rookies einen Exitpoint geben, damit diese schneller zur Aftershowparty können.

tbc


----------



## .Lukas (31. August 2010)

Also treffen sich die Leute für die *wiederholung *der *Koblenz-Tour am* *(25.9)* an der sporthalle Oberwerth?


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)




----------



## Dicker Bambini (31. August 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> und am Samtag 4.9. um ayn ist
> *Rookies-Rock-N-Roll Tour*....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da Fahr ich gerne hinterher 

Mal im Ernst. Das gibt ne ganz schöne Anstrengung. Haben Besuch, das ich mich da wegstehle nimmt mir mayne Holde sowieso schön übel... Aber ich werde alles geben...

@JAy 
ich verlass mich drauf


----------



## T-Brex (31. August 2010)

...vielleicht trifft man ja noch so den ayn oder anderen Wiederaynstayger


----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Da Fahr ich gerne hinterher
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Das gibt ne ganz schöne Anstrengung. Haben Besuch, das ich mich da wegstehle nimmt mir mayne Holde sowieso schön übel... Aber ich werde alles geben...
> 
> ...



@bambini 
Logo - wenn es nicht aus allen Eimern schüttet dann steht die Sache.
*Welche Anforderungen hast Du denn an die Tour.* Von meiner Seite aus ist mir wichtig ggf. nach einer gewissen Distanz ausstaygen zu können. Man muss ja nicht immer die vollen 195km mitfahren .

Tourstart für Dich wäre aber schon Schloss Sayn , oder?
Hast Du Tourideen / Wünsche
Fährt Euer Besuch MTB? - dann wäre das Problem gelöst -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (31. August 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch!
> er lebt noch....
> 
> Hab derzeit viel zu tun! Komme daher wenig zum Posten.
> ...



Ja - ich weiss auch warum....  Du hast ne Stelle als Waldverkehrspolizist im höheren Dienst angenommen und regelst jetzt den Verkehr auf den Traumpfaden....

hier ein Beweisfoto:


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Ja - ich weiss auch warum....  Du hast ne Stelle als Waldverkehrspolizist im höheren Dienst angenommen und regelst jetzt den Verkehr auf den Traumpfaden....
> 
> hier ein Beweisfoto:


Huch....auch mal Oberförsta

....der Müsli schaynt alles fest im Griff zu haben............ist aber auch wenig Verkehr dort.......


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. September 2010)

An die Eifelfraktion , auf das Teil stoßt ihr wenn Ihr durchs Nettetal fahrt liegt auf dem Weg wenn ihr von Plaidt aus Richtung Ochtendung fahrt ca 250m VOR dem Gelben Haus ( glaube das ist dieser ehemalige Bauernhof wo man dran vorbay fährt) , hatte meine Kettensäge layder nicht dabay sonst hät Ich das Ding beseitigt  Also schön Vorsichtig sayn Jungs 

Allsayts gute Fahrt Jungs , bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Andreas S. (1. September 2010)

wozu ne Kettensäge?
Wofür hast du ne Kurbel an deiner Karre?


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wozu ne Kettensäge?
> Wofür hast du ne Kurbel an deiner Karre?



keine Ahnung dachte immer die ist zur Zierde da


----------



## Andreas S. (1. September 2010)

ist die Seniorensportgruppe vom Mittwoch "Betreutes Biken im hohen Alter"
immer noch unnawäx?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

Toschi - wo bist Du ??? Noch auf MI Feierabendrunde ??


----------



## Schicko (1. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Toschi - wo bist Du ??? Noch auf MI Feierabendrunde ??



Toschi allein zu Haus!!! Waren heute mit 7 Gemsen im Müsli Revier! Verkürzt gesagt Sayn,Großbachtal,Wallbachtal,Großbachtal,Sayn und paar leckere Weizen und Schnitzelchen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Toschi allein zu Haus!!! Waren heute mit 7 Gemsen im Müsli Revier! Verkürzt gesagt Sayn,Großbachtal,Wallbachtal,Großbachtal,Sayn und paar leckere Weizen und Schnitzelchen.



lag der Schwerpunkt diesmal ehr auf Teil 1 oder auf Teil 2 (lecker W....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schicko (1. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> lag der Schwerpunkt diesmal ehr auf Teil 1 oder auf Teil 2 (lecker W....)



Sorry,waren 8 Uwe,Toschi,Lutz,Hans,Lexx,Fritzi,Reinhard un Isch.ca.700h. 40km,10Weizen un 4 Schnitzelbrütscher.


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> lag der Schwerpunkt diesmal ehr auf Teil 1 oder auf Teil 2 (lecker W....)



....anschaynend hat der Schicko doch nen Schnaps dazu gehabt...das mit dem zählen geht dann nicht mehr so.....8 Gemsen waren es..und 12 Weizen.........und knappe 700 hm auf 35 km Strecke ...habe ich gehört...in aynem Lied ...von Klaus und Klaus...


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2010)

huch .....da
 war der SChicko schneller...

schicko du hast email wegen Kartons.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

Schicko schrieb:


> Sorry,waren 8 Uwe,Toschi,Lutz,Hans,Lexx,Fritzi,Reinhard un Isch.ca.700h. 40km,10Weizen un 4 Schnitzelbrütscher.



der kcal Verbrauch wurde also anschliessend wieder _äquivalent_ aufgefüllt


Sayd Ihr früher weg? Ist Toschi noch da?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> huch .....da
> war der SChicko schneller...
> 
> schicko du hast email wegen Kartons.....




Ich will auch einen Karton.....

Hi Toschi - schön das Du da bist


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2010)

Bist Du denn auch wieder da oder noch dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Bist Du denn auch wieder da oder noch dort



heute noch hier (NL) morgen schon dort (BREX)


----------



## T-Brex (1. September 2010)

Dann sehen wir uns Samstag...erst um Ayn in Sayn, dann zur "Afterbikeparty" aufm Parkfest....Klaus und Klaus haben sich auch schon angesagt!!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns Samstag...erst um Ayn in Sayn, dann zur "Afterbikeparty" aufm Parkfest....Klaus und Klaus haben sich auch schon angesagt!!!!!!




hast email.

Klaus & Klaus kommen auch zur RocknRoll Tour? oder nur zur Afterbikeparty?


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. September 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
meld mich zurück vom Westerwaldsteig. Klasse Tour mit eimerweise Wasser, teilweise wie eine Flussbefahrung. Nenne es mal "Westerwald Kreuzfahrt". Selten bei einer Tour so viel Wasser auf der Strecke gehabt, hat ordentlich die Körner aus den Beinen gesaugt. Was nicht unter Wasser stand war glatt wie Öl. Oft eine Zirkelei, vor allem die vielen Wiesenwege und Wurzelpfade. 
Alles in allem eine lohnenswerte Biketour mit tollen Strecken und Landschaften, auch mit sehr netten Leuten. Hat einen guten Einblick in die Probleme der Gastronomie entlang des Steigs gegeben und auch einige Schwächen der Infrastuktur aufgezeigt. Hier ist doch noch eine Menge Handlungsbedarf der Verantwortlichen.
Bereite Fotos und Vids noch auf und stelle dann den Link zu Tube hier ein.

Hui Wäller

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (2. September 2010)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> meld mich zurück vom Westerwaldsteig. Klasse Tour mit eimerweise Wasser, teilweise wie eine Flussbefahrung. Nenne es mal "Westerwald Kreuzfahrt". Selten bei einer Tour so viel Wasser auf der Strecke gehabt, hat ordentlich die Körner aus den Beinen gesaugt. Was nicht unter Wasser stand war glatt wie Öl. Oft eine Zirkelei, vor allem die vielen Wiesenwege und Wurzelpfade.
> Alles in allem eine lohnenswerte Biketour mit tollen Strecken und Landschaften, auch mit sehr netten Leuten. Hat einen guten Einblick in die Probleme der Gastronomie entlang des Steigs gegeben und auch einige Schwächen der Infrastuktur aufgezeigt. Hier ist doch noch eine Menge Handlungsbedarf der Verantwortlichen.
> Bereite Fotos und Vids noch auf und stelle dann den Link zu Tube hier ein.
> ...




*Allemohl*


----------



## Andreas S. (2. September 2010)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> meld mich zurück vom Westerwaldsteig. Klasse Tour mit eimerweise Wasser, teilweise wie eine Flussbefahrung. Nenne es mal "Westerwald Kreuzfahrt". Selten bei einer Tour so viel Wasser auf der Strecke gehabt, hat ordentlich die Körner aus den Beinen gesaugt. Was nicht unter Wasser stand war glatt wie Öl. Oft eine Zirkelei, vor allem die vielen Wiesenwege und Wurzelpfade.
> Alles in allem eine lohnenswerte Biketour mit tollen Strecken und Landschaften, auch mit sehr netten Leuten. Hat einen guten Einblick in die Probleme der Gastronomie entlang des Steigs gegeben und auch einige Schwächen der Infrastuktur aufgezeigt. Hier ist doch noch eine Menge Handlungsbedarf der Verantwortlichen.
> Bereite Fotos und Vids noch auf und stelle dann den Link zu Tube hier ein.
> ...



 was gefällt dir besser?Rheinsteig oder WW steig?
Wo seid ihr gestartet,Herborn oder Hönningen? 1 oder 2 Etappen?
Ich wäre gerne dabbay gewesen


----------



## ww-ck (3. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ädda


Deine Ausdrucksweise macht mir echt Sorgen. Senilität oder färbt der Osten ab?
Moin, Moin

Ha - bin ja auch mal oben!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. September 2010)

Rheinsteig-Westerwaldsteig?
Besser-schlechter? Schwer zu sagen. Beide Strecken sind eigen, von den Wegen und der Landschaft. Man sollte sie einfach alle mal fahren.
Andreas, wollte eigentlich in einem Tag fahren, hab dann aber noch 3 draufgelegt

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Andreas S. (3. September 2010)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Rheinsteig-Westerwaldsteig?
> Besser-schlechter? Schwer zu sagen. Beide Strecken sind eigen, von den Wegen und der Landschaft. Man sollte sie einfach alle mal fahren.
> Andreas, wollte eigentlich in einem Tag fahren, hab dann aber noch 3 draufgelegt
> 
> ...



jaja,so issa.
Ein Genußbiker vor dem Herrn.


----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2010)

_Nachbestellung der Teamkleidung, Glocke für die letzte Runde:_

*Bitte bis spätestens Sonntag 19.September  eure Wünsche durchmailen !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. September 2010)

morgen ist Samstag, dann hayßt es wieder 


*um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*


bitte recht zahlraych.....für morgen ist ayne Galama-Tour für Neu- und Wiederaynstayer geplant...


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. September 2010)

Örsta 

Schönes Wochenende euch allen  Man sieht sich Morgen in Oppenhausen 

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> morgen ist Samstag, dann hayßt es wieder
> 
> 
> *um ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*
> ...


 

Röschdisch.. gaaaanz galama


----------



## DW77 (4. September 2010)

Huhu,
nach langer Abstinenz würde ich mich heute mittag mal wieder abseits geteerte Strassen bewegen wollen.Hoffe nur das mein MTB noch fit ist.

Also bis um ayn in Sayn

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

morjen,
ich denke doch das der Tosche sich heute nicht lumpen lässt am Pawilliong beim Packfest.
Was issn das eigentlich "Packfest"?Ist da ne neue Familie nach Sayn eingewandert?
Kann ich dann heute noch mein Driggo und Tischörts abholen?


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Yeah GALAMAH ROOKIES REHA TOUR .....

Ich bin dabay!!!! Bis glaych um ayn am Schloss.

J.


----------



## T-Brex (4. September 2010)

Das Parkfest hayßt dieses Jahr Packfest, wayl Ihr dahin geht

Und ich laß mich bestimmt nicht lumpen, ich werde jeden Humpen abpumpen, den Du mir ausgibst


----------



## T-Brex (4. September 2010)

Chefparkplatz reserviert.
Gaddong mitbringen.
Trikot überziehen.
20 Ökken mitbringen, T-Shirts mitnehmen.
Biken.
Afterbikebier.
Heimfahren.

OK ?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. September 2010)

Kurz vor der Abfahrt... nervös
Wie wird's werden?

Da der Haussegen noch etwas gerade gerückt werden muss bin ich nach unserem Ausflug wahrscheinlich zeitig weg. Vllt. geht noch eine Hefekaltschale ???

Bis glaych...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Keine Angst Bambini - ich bin bei Euch - Müsli nennt mich liebevoll auch den ENTSCHLEUNIGER


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. September 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,

hier die Bilder vom Steig. Die Vids sind nicht gut geworden, zu viel Dreck auf der Cam  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdFSmsFuvrE"]YouTube- Von Herborn nach Bad HÃ¶nningen - Westerwaldsteig 2010[/nomedia] 

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>



Wasn mit Dir los ??


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Klasse Tour !!! Mit dem ayn oder anderen Highlight..... 
Ich hatte zum Schluss 55km und 1000hm auf der Uhr.
Ich bin stolz mit dem Sandy den Berg zum Köppel hochgefahren zu sayn ! Yeah - Autogramm ist damit wohl verdient.

Schöne Tour - Details von T-Brex.

kleines Tour Video folgt in kürze von mir.


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


>



Weinst Du - weil Du auch gerne bei Super Andys Wiederaynstiegstour dabay gewesen wärst?


----------



## T-Brex (4. September 2010)

7 Gemsen, darunter 3 Wiederaynstayger und ayne Neugemse

ca. 50 km und 850 hm....der Jaymano hatte noch den Berg nach Engers zusätzlich....

....und glaych in den Park.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> 
> hier die Bilder vom Steig. Die Vids sind nicht gut geworden, zu viel Dreck auf der Cam
> YouTube- Von Herborn nach Bad HÃ¶nningen - Westerwaldsteig 2010
> ...



Jetzt hab ich noch mehr Lust den WW Steig zu fahren. 
Danke Klaus


@hangi
muß ich demnäxt vorm radeln imma inne Maske?

@tosche 
nicht die!!! Maske wo du dran denkst.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. September 2010)

Hallo Gallahaanspezialisten,

ich hab schon die Startnummer.
Morgen werden zwei Wecker eingestellt,dann kann nichts schief gehenAlso bis morgen...


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

auf HD Wiedergabe sieht das echt gut aus.
Allerdings bist du auch ganz schön langsam unnwäx.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> obbn




nix obbn

da war einer schneller


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> obbn


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> tja auch net der Rafi
> 
> @Andreas mach mal den Ton an dann kannste die Geschwindigkeit auch hören



nix Ton
schaue auf WDR Livekonzert der Bläck Fööss zum 40jährigen der Band


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> nix Ton
> schaue auf WDR Livekonzert der Bläck Fööss zum 40jährigen der Band



ich kenne nur den Bläck Säpp


----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

dat is de Schlagzeuger

Wat is dann morgen in Gallahan möglich?
Starterfeld der Langstrecke ist nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dat is de Schlagzeuger
> 
> Wat is dann morgen in Gallahan möglich?
> Starterfeld der Langstrecke ist nicht das Schlechteste.



also ich bin auf der Mittelstrecke unterwegs und muss nur den Karlo besiegen


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Hier noch der Video Clip von der heutigen Gemsen Rookies Tour....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QIBkWZNG84"]YouTube- Rookies MTB Tour BREXBACHGEMSEN 4.9.2010[/nomedia]


kann natürlich nicht mit der Qualität vom HD-Hangi mithalten, aber es soll ja auch nur eine kleine Erinnerung an den Wiederaynstieg vom SAndy & Co sayn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (4. September 2010)

dafür sind die Rollen viel besser besetzt.
ein Bambi bitte.


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> dafür sind die Rollen viel besser besetzt.
> ein Bambi bitte.



gerne....


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. September 2010)

Första 

Volle Aufregung bin seit 5.45 wach  gibts doch net sowas  Jetzt mal ne Tasse Kaffe und ne gute Portion Musli. 
Alles schon gepackt fürs Rennen freu mich drauf Drücke alles "RennGemsen" die Daumen das wir alle gut Ankommen (Ohne Schäden versteht sich  ).
Bis nachher Leute 

Gruß Sascha ( Lakkes ) 

ps: den anderen Wünsche Ich ebenfalls einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Dicker Bambini (5. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier noch der Video Clip von der heutigen Gemsen Rookies Tour....
> 
> YouTube- Rookies MTB Tour BREXBACHGEMSEN 4.9.2010
> 
> ...


 
Schickes Filmchen... 
Siehste mal, so kannste auch die WW-Tour mitfahren.

Aber...auch von mir nochmal ein TankeSchön an die Truppe. Is dann doch immer wieder schön  Selbst maynen zeirlichen Baynchen geht's erstaunlich gut. 

Un der Besuch is auch zufrieden

Schönen Sonntag, und den Renngemsen heute nen MEGAERFOLG !!!

@Sändy
my Hero...


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. September 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Schickes Filmchen...
> Siehste mal, so kannste auch die WW-Tour mitfahren.
> 
> Aber...auch von mir nochmal ein TankeSchön an die Truppe. Is dann doch immer wieder schön  Selbst maynen zeirlichen Baynchen geht's erstaunlich gut.
> ...



@bambini : War ja unsere erste gemeinsame Tour....hat Spaß gemacht. Du bist ziemlich fit - hast Dich "unfitterer" verkauft als Du bist. Man könnte sagen FAST-RAKETE 

Nice day!


----------



## T-Brex (5. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier noch der Video Clip von der heutigen Gemsen Rookies Tour....
> 
> YouTube- Rookies MTB Tour BREXBACHGEMSEN 4.9.2010
> 
> ...




Iss datt Hävvie Mäddel ??...hört sich gar nicht so hart an....


----------



## T-Brex (5. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Första
> 
> Volle Aufregung bin seit 5.45 wach  gibts doch net sowas  Jetzt mal ne Tasse Kaffe und ne gute Portion Musli.
> Alles schon gepackt fürs Rennen freu mich drauf Drücke alles "RennGemsen" die Daumen das wir alle gut Ankommen (Ohne Schäden versteht sich  ).
> ...





*05:45 h *

die historische Zayt....da war doch was..............


----------



## carboni1 (5. September 2010)

So bin zurück aus Oppenhausen. Nach der ersten Abfahrt hatte ich vorne einen Platten und musste zwei Streckenposten zurück schieben Dann aber das Feld von hinten aufgeräumt, von 122 Fahrern habe ich fast die Hälfte eingeholt und das mit dem Fully! Spitzengeschwindigkeit lag bei 63 Km/H und der Schnitt bei 18 Km/H.


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. September 2010)

So meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort  Rad ist wieder sauber , Frisch geduscht und Bauch ist auch voll .
War ein super Rennen für mich , hat super Spaß gemacht tolle Atmosfähre in Oppenhausen geile Strecke schöne Trails drinne und viiiiel Matsch  meine Bilanz , hab die 20km in 1:10:00 mit gesamt Platz 38 abgeschlossen , Tacho ist vor dem Start schon kaputt gegangen und mein Umwerfer ist etwas verzogen muss aber nur nachgestellt werden. Alles in allem wie gesagt wars für mich ein tolles Erlebnis  wenn möglich werden weitere Rennen folgen  Freu mich schon auf die Bilder .

Gruß Lakkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (5. September 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Gemsen Racer - besonders dem Slaughtergirl.
Sehr schöne Bilder Tom.

Habe Carboni eben noch auf dem Sayner Burgen und Parkfest getroffen bei der After-Race-Puppenkasper Party 

Er hat schon etwas berichtet.

_By the way *UP*_

P.S: Toschi - lebst Du noch ?


----------



## CF-Rafi (5. September 2010)

Hi,
schöne Bilder.
Hat heute Spass gemacht,obwohl es bei mir besser laufen könnte.
Die Ergebnisse sind nich nicht online.Schätze , dass sie erst morgen verfügbar sind.


Wenn Euch die Strecke gut gefallen hat,dann nicht vergessen:

Sa 18.09 13 Uhr Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour ab Oberwerth


----------



## dosenfeuer (6. September 2010)

Hallo Sepp,

habe mich soeben angemeldet. Spüre langsam meine Oberschenkel von gestern. Wollte mich Rohloffdosenquäler nennen, ging aber leider nicht. Schöne Grüße an alle Brexbachgemsen.

Sepps Kollege D.


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp,
> 
> habe mich soeben angemeldet. Spüre langsam meine Oberschenkel von gestern. Wollte mich Rohloffdosenquäler nennen, ging aber leider nicht. Schöne Grüße an alle Brexbachgemsen.
> 
> Sepps Kollege D.




Servus Dirk  hat noch ein verirrtes Bergtier den Weg ins Gemsenheim gefunden  . Hoffe das alles klar ist bei Dir bist ja Gestern ziemlich fertig gewesen. !!

bis demnächst , Gruß Sascha


----------



## dosenfeuer (6. September 2010)

Guten Abend Sascha,

ich wollte gestern eigentlich keine Rennen mehr in diesem Jahr fahren, sondern nur noch gemütlich ausrollen mit euch. Jetzt werde ich aber wieder heiß. Habe gerade eine Flasche Rotwein aus den Keller geholt, und werde sie jetzt öffnen. Mußtest dir aber keine Sorgen gestern machen. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Die Dirk's kriegste net KLEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (6. September 2010)

@Carboni ....Ne Leute die mim Platten ohne Ersatzschlauch fahren brauch man net klein zu kriegen ...die Sind schon klein 
Ich hab damals draus gelernt und Uwe´s Rat angenommen ..fahr niemals ohne Ersatz durch die Pampa 

( is nur Spaß is klar gelle )

Lakkes


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Hättest Du auf Uwe gehört würdest Du Tubeless mit Milch fahren!!!!!!!!!
Das habe ich bis gestern auch gemacht


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Hauptsache wir haben gestern alle Spass gehabt!

Wollen wir(wenn Er's nicht schon ist) Super Andy zur EhrenGemse machen????


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

auja,unbedingt,dann darf mich aber NIEMAND mehr überholen,ich bestimme auch wer wann wo fährt
und ich will dann fusionieren mit.....?
Außerdem darf kein SCOTT mehr gefahren werden


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Außerdem darf kein SCOTT mehr gefahren werden



lach die werden doch eh nur geschoben hier *zwinkerzwinkerBOING*


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> auja,unbedingt,dann darf mich aber NIEMAND mehr überholen,ich bestimme auch wer wann wo fährt
> und ich will dann fusionieren mit.....?
> Außerdem darf kein SCOTT mehr gefahren werden


 
Abba nur wennste inn Gemsendriggo anziehst!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. September 2010)

Ey Dirk bist aba jetz net Saua oda ??  Ich wär froh ein son Bike zu haben und Du hast direkt zway !!


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ey Dirk bist aba jetz net Saua oda ??  Ich wär froh ein son Bike zu haben und Du hast direkt zway !!



wieso soll der sauer sayn? Wegen dayner Rechtschreibung?
Egal!
Meine Rechtschreibfehler kanna behalten.

@ hangi
dann werden auch GemsenBrandzeichen eingeführt,


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

So hab mich gerade für Sebamed angemeldet! So wie von meinem Raceberater gewünscht


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So hab mich gerade für Sebamed angemeldet!



hast du Hautprobleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ey Dirk bist aba jetz net Saua oda ??  Ich wär froh ein son Bike zu haben und Du hast direkt zway !!


 
Hey wieso Sauer.........Du bist doch ein netter Kerlne ne


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> hast du Hautprobleme?


 
JA ich hab zwei MITESSER


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> JA ich hab zwei MITESSER



wie wäre es hiermit?


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Wo kriegt man denn solche Bilder her?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ufkleba finde ich besser Mayn Mayster



nix da http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5247466/Jackass_Brandzeichen


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man denn solche Bilder her?



erkennste dich wieder,auf dem Tisch?
Das ist ein Bild aus deinem Kinderalbum!
Ich glaub das war der Tag vor deiner Konfirmation


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Woher weist Du denn das mein Vater auch Metzger ist?


----------



## Andreas S. (6. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Woher weist Du denn das mein Vater auch Metzger ist?



Metzger??? Ich dachte Frisör


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Ne der ist nicht Schwul

Huch oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (6. September 2010)

So Ich hau mich ma in die Kiste ...Dirk schick ma bitte PN mit deinem Bike welches das ist Typ usw ..thx ...

Gut Nacht Johnboys


----------



## carboni1 (6. September 2010)

Morgen wird wohl Bike Nr.2 kommen, dann mach ich auch mal wieder Bilder!

Gute Nacht Ihr (Ehren-)Gemsen


----------



## T-Brex (7. September 2010)

Morgen ist es wieder so wayt....


*Mittwoch 1700 h Schloß Sayn*

*FayerabendrundeBitte recht zahlraych*


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

So die Rennwaffe für Sonntag ist heute gekommen! Passend zum G.............Ich bin morgen um 17 Uhr in Sayn!


----------



## T-Brex (7. September 2010)

...danke für den Tip mit Piccopack Supergüngstige Kartons in jeder Größe


----------



## Deleted 56720 (7. September 2010)

Samstag ist bei CANYON wieder Sparbuchtag mit geführten Touren,
@müsli - Ete startet um 1200 Uhr, Anmeldung erforderlich !!

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/

hab mich für die Freeridetour angemeldet


aauuuaahh...

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012933/world-championships-2010-downhill-crashes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *
> 
> Brexen in der Zeitung
> 
> ...



Nabernd 

Also Ich seh da nix von den Gemsen


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

doch,ein schöner Lückenfüller.
Nur warum schreiben einige jetzt in Geheimsprache 

GaB
mb
f d d Gr 
Passend zum G.............

Hat das was zu bedeuten.
Wenn keiner mitlesen soll dann schickt euch doch ne M..........ail
oder t..........e....le......fo.......n...i....e...r...t


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Komm Ich jetzt im Fernseh 

ist aber nett geschrieben worden


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

OK!Hier hast Deine Antwort:
Ich habe heute Geburtstag!!!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Geht doch! Danke


----------



## Jaymano75 (7. September 2010)

Alles gute Carbonieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Hier Fotoedale kommen erst morgen aus Bonn!


----------



## BurgFräulein (7. September 2010)

to Youto You,

aber was hast Du denn da für ne Kurbel an dem Gabbonhobel ??...Alivio oder doch Deore ???.....


----------



## T-Brex (7. September 2010)

Häppy Börsday Carboni

Schönes Bike....aber das ist wirklich ne seltsame Kurbel ....was ist das denn...


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Dirk ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

*Scott Modell SCALE 35 Carbon Disc MTB *
* 2010*

*Das SCALE gehört seit Jahren zu den besten Hardteils auf dem Makt. *
*Es ist leicht, steif, bietet eine hervorragende Kraftübertragung und ein top Fahrverhalten. Kurz, es ist das RACE-Bike schlechthin.*
*Das Scale - schnell, aggressiv , dynamich!*
*High-Tech durch leichte und atemberaubend schöne Rahmenform.*
*




*

*
ModellScott SCALE 35  Carbon Disc.  2010
RahmenScott Scale Carbon, CR1 technology/HMF NET Custom CNC disc Dropout - replacable dropout hanger - SDS shock damping system
FedergabelRock Shox Reba SL/Air Pop Loc remote,  Lockout 100 mm Federweg
SchaltungSchaltwerk SRAM X-9, 27-Gang
Umwerfer Shimano SLX 
Schalthebel SRAM X-9, Trigger
BremsenAvid Elixir 5, 185 F, 160 R mm Rotor
KurbelShomano, Scott Custom 44A x 32Ax22 T
KassetteSRAM-980, 11-32 T
Lenker Scott Hot Rod, 9°, 620 mm
Vorbau
Scott Comp 
TretlagerShimano Cartridge 
SattelstützeScott RC 349 mm
ZubehörSattel Scott Racing weiß
Felgen DT Swiss schwarz
Laufradschnellspanner
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 x 21 Kevlar
Steuersatz Ritchey Pro
Gewicht10,25 kg
Farbecarbon/grün
*​*
*​


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Wann kann Ich das Ding Abholen ???


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. September 2010)

Schönes Bike!
Und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

http://www.wittich.de/index.php?id=73&tx_lw_pi2[heftnr]=438&tx_lw_pi2[ort]=Nickenich&tx_lw_pi2[uid]=130000206142


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Schicker als das?

*<LI class=o>
Gewicht
12.20 kg / 26.87 lbs


Rahmen
Scott Genius Carbon Mainframe
HMF NET / IMP4 technology
Alloy 6061 DB swingarm with replaceable hanger
sealed aircraft bearings
150mm rear travel


<LI class=o>Gabel
Fox 32 Talas RL
lockout & reb. A.
3 Travel position
110-130-150mm
travel


F.Bedienung
Scott Twinloc
Remote Lever
front & rear
lockout activate
by one lever


<LI class=o>Dämpfer
Scott Equalizer 2
3 Modus
Lockout-Traction-
Full travel
Ball joints
dual reb. Adj


Steuersatz
Ritchey Pro
1 1/8"
semi integrated
44/50mm


<LI class=o>Schaltwerk
Shimano XT
RD-M772 SGS
Shadow Type
27 Speed


Umwerfer
Shimano SLX
FD-M660
E-Type
direct mount


<LI class=o>Schalthebel
Shimano SLX
SL-M660
Rapidfire plus
2 way release
w/gear indicator


Bremshebel
Avid Elixir R


<LI class=o>Bremsen
Avid Elixir R
185/F and
185/R mm Rotor


Kurbel
Shimano SLX
FC-M660
Hollowtech 2
44Ax32Ax22 T


<LI class=o>Tretlager
Shimano
Cartridge
shell 73mm
&E DM


Lenker
Scott Pilot 22 Pro
2014 Alloy
22mm rise
OS / 660mm
Scott lockon grips


<LI class=o>Vorbau
Scott MC Pro
4 bolt Clamp / OS
1-1/8" / 6° angle


Pedals
Shimano
PD-M520
Clipless pedal


<LI class=o>Sattelstütze
Scott
RC 03-60
34.9mm


Sattel
Scott Genius
CRMO rails


<LI class=o>Vordernabe
DT Swiss XR35
Disc IT/ RWS QR


Hinternabe
DT Swiss XR35
Disc IT/ RWS QR


<LI class=o>Kette
Shimano
CN-HG53


Kassette
SRAM
PG-980
11-32 T
alloy spider


<LI class=o>Speichen
DT Swiss
Champion
Black 1.8mm


Felgen
DT Swiss
XR35
Disc
32H / Black


<LI class="o last">Reifen
Schwalbe
Nobby Nic
26 x 2.25 / 67 EPI
Kevlar Bead
Evolution
triple compound

*


</SPAN> 






​


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Weiss einer vielleicht wo ich die Starterliste vom Sebamed finde?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

von mir dann auch einen Glückwunsch.Abba nur zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Weiss einer vielleicht wo ich die Starterliste vom Sebamed finde?



bei Edeka im Regal neben Schauma Shampoo


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Danke

P.S.Es ist halt kein Rotwild


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Carboni ..hast PN ...

Andreas Schlechte Laune heut ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> P.S.Es ist halt kein Rotwild



ne, Schauma, sach ich doch

@sklein
auch ne,lange Weile


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

mir isses sowas von egal wer welche Karre fÃ¤hrt,Hauptsache kayn KÃ¤njon.
Ob ""billig"" oder ""teuer"" muÃ nix heiÃen.
Es gibt auch RÃ¤der die weit Ã¼ber 3500.-â¬ kosten und einfachsomirnixdirnix auseinander brechen. 
Das sollte doch jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden was er fahren will.Hauptsache kayn KÃ¤njon.

@carboni
mir gefÃ¤llt das HT besser.

Ich wollte erst auch kein RW fahren,man hat mich abba gezwungen


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Schaumracer schrieb:


> GUCKST DU HIER
> http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/
> 
> Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch in den WW
> ...


 
Danke, wer ist Schaumracer

@Andy: Da haste mal wieder Recht! Die Canyon sind vom Preis/Leistung her Klasse aber ist nicht mein Ding! Ich finde es irgendwie Toll das jeder so seine Liebe zu seiner bestimmten Marken hat.


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Schönes Bike! Kriegste das nicht als 2010 Modell BILLIGER?

Wat is met dem hey:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Flash-Alu-F3-Gr-L-47-cm-2010-NEU-/370413297348?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item563e5a5ec4


----------



## ww-ck (7. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> OK!Hier hast Deine Antwort:
> Ich habe heute Geburtstag!!!!!!


Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Danke,Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Denn zayg ich dir demnächst auf mayner Sayte des Rayhns.
> 
> Was issn hier mit ?
> Flash 2011




Wenns nach Dir ging hättest Du 20 Bikes im Keller stehn  Sacht mal was issn jetzt eigentlich aus den Musing Team Rahmen geworden ?? Oder die Centurion Rahmen vom Michael ?? Preise ?? Infos ?? Irgendwas ??


PS: Ich lieg heut Abend mal OBEN *lach*


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

1kg schwerer als was?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

kk
kuhle Kurbel


----------



## dosenfeuer (7. September 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk und weniger Pannen beim Rennen. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Was Centurion betrifft bin ich dran. Die MCG Leute müssen erst mal von der Messe zurück sein. Das ein oder andere weiß ich schon ist aber noch nicht spruchreif. Wenn alles sicher ist gibt es Preise. Ich habe auch noch keinen Katalog wo man mal schauen könnte. Wie gesagt noch ein bißchen warten dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dirk und weniger Pannen beim Rennen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk


 
DD Danke Dirk biste in Boppard am Start?


----------



## Andreas S. (7. September 2010)

mach doch die Kassette nach vorn.dann passts wieder

servus


----------



## dosenfeuer (7. September 2010)

Sepp, was Du mir alles zutraust. Das Sakko kannste selber anziehen und damit zur Venus fahren. Vielleicht bekommste freien Eintritt. 

Habe heute in Aschaffenburg ein 29 er Hardtail gesehen, sah gar nicht so schlecht aus. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass auf gerader Strecke dass Biest richtig Tempo macht. Kombiniert mit der Rohloff entfacht dann das Dosenfeuer. Vielleicht hänge ich beim nächsten Rennen noch einen Anhänger an meinen Bock an und sammel die defekten Gemsenbikes ein, dann fahre ich wenigstens außer Konkurrenz und komme auch mal aufs Treppchen. Mit Sonntag, seba med Waschlotionfahren in Boppard, mal schauen, das Wetter soll am Sonntag wieder schlecht sein.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Mein Raceberater ist sich sicher das am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist!


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Des is so. Da mußt du halt auch mal treten. Das ist eine Männerübersetzung



  Jetzt mach dem armen Hangi net so feddisch sonst musser wieder 

lach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (7. September 2010)

Dirk, mit Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Hängt vom Wetter ab und wie ich alter Sack mich fühle. Mit Training ist nämlich diese Woche nichts. Wenn ich kommen sollte, schreibe ich vorher ins Forum.
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall noch mal mit Sascha ein Rennen  fahren, damit er sich keine Sorgen mehr machen muß.

Dann feier mal schön Dirk


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall noch mal mit Sascha ein Rennen  fahren, damit er sich keine Sorgen mehr machen muß.



Ach Du bist so gut zu mir  Ich denk nicht das Ich noch eins fahren werd dieses Jahr. Aber wir können gerne wenn Du mit Micha wieder im Lande bist ne Tour fahren zusammen nur Bescheid geben ..aber bitte via PN sonst schimpft Papa Tosche


----------



## carboni1 (7. September 2010)

Ja mach ich, vielleicht kann ich noch was auspacken


----------



## SKlein1974 (7. September 2010)

So gute Nacht Freunde bis Morje mal ..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. September 2010)

Hallo Dirk,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


Übrigens:schönes Bike.
Finde aber mein Känjon Rahmen auch schick


----------



## T-Brex (8. September 2010)

...da ist die Mittwochstour noch nicht mal gefahren...hier schon die Vorankündigung für Samstag:

*um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß*

dann über Valla 1320 h nach KO. Bei Canyon vorbayschauen. einen Abstecher auf den Kühkopf und wieder zurück.

Eine sehr moderate Tour mit ca. 50 km und max 500 hm.

*Da können sogar die Rennfahrer für Sonntag nochmal schön vorher ausrollen...und für die Fußkranken ist das auch machbar...

Bitte recht zahlraych...


*...und Obaförsta !!!


----------



## T-Brex (8. September 2010)

Der Regen hat aufgehört. Temperaturen ok. Im Wald staubts nicht mehr

*Heute Abend Fayerabendrunde 1700 h Schloß Sayn*


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. September 2010)

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## T-Brex (8. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Da war sogar Käthe Ring drauf! Gäsään?



ja gesähn....und ich bin gerade schon das 40min Vid am säähn...

ansonsten heute super Tour ohne Staub und ohne Regen.

45 km 800 hm 3 h 3 Gemsen und ordentlich Fango


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (9. September 2010)

Förter.. 

Moin Jungs und Mädels ..Hoffentlich kommt mal die Sonne raus heut schiess Regen geht mir auf den Nerf 
Have Nice Day @ all 

Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...da ist die Mittwochstour noch nicht mal gefahren...hier schon die Vorankündigung für Samstag:
> 
> *um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß*
> 
> ...



es wird aber keine geführte Tour von Canyon sein , oder?
Konnte nähmlich nichts auf der Canyon Website finden,ausser den vier geführten Touren(Teilnehmerzahl pro Tour auf 20 begrenzt)
http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2330&hpcnclc=1864


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> es wird aber keine geführte Tour von Canyon sein , oder?
> Konnte nähmlich nichts auf der Canyon Website finden,ausser den vier geführten Touren(Teilnehmerzahl pro Tour auf 20 begrenzt)
> http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2330&hpcnclc=1864




Genau, keine Canyon Tour, aber eine kleine Tour, mit Besuch bei Canyon


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

...sollte ich mitfahren,könnte ich den Mini-Guido machen
mit Abstecher über F-Turm und KÖBA?
Würde Euch dann vor der Pfaffendorfer Brücke erwarten


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ...sollte ich mitfahren,könnte ich den Mini-Guido machen
> mit Abstecher über F-Turm und KÖBA?
> Würde Euch dann vor der Pfaffendorfer Brücke erwarten


...gegen...1245 h....


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2010)

Falls ich dabbay bin,dann könnte ich auch ohne KÖBA leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Falls ich dabbay bin,dann könnte ich auch ohne KÖBA leben.



bei mir gibt es nur leichte KÖBA oder Rittersturz.

@T-Brex 1245 Uhr in Ko ?


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> bei mir gibt es nur leichte KÖBA oder Rittersturz.
> 
> @T-Brex 1245 Uhr in Ko ?



P-dorfer Brücke


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ....und dann kommt ihr wieder na Valla zurück und holt mich am Bahnhof ab?  13:20????
> 
> Mach doch mal ne verbindliche Ansage!



hatten wir doch schon....1320 h Valla Central Station....wie imma......und natürlich 1345 h an der Brücke...

und wieder Obaförsta...


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. September 2010)

Post wg Falsch Kopierens jelöscht !!! Sorry Fehler meinerseits !!!

Mea Culpa ..

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

Nachlieferung zu gestern......


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ...sollte ich mitfahren,könnte ich den Mini-Guido machen
> mit Abstecher über F-Turm und KÖBA?
> Würde Euch dann vor der Pfaffendorfer Brücke erwarten


 
Wir könnten auch am Samstag den F-pfad mal runter fahren, da du den nicht auf deiner Ko.Tour drin hast! Von Lay aus könnten die einen zu Canyon fahren und der Rest wenn es den geben sollte noch mal hoch und den Kö.-Trail runter und ab nach Hause!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2010)

das könnte klappen am Samstag.
Ich brauche den F..ußpfad nicht.Ne schöne Strecke zum kruhsen wäre gut.
Aber ich denke das die Verantwortlichen wieder (wie immer) für jeden die passende Strecke zusammenstellen werden. 

Ich hab da nen Carbonrahmen im Markt.Wer will?


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Tosche Sparbuch schon gesehen?
> Ich würde mich ärgern




Wieso


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

ja ja gemütlich...............


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2010)

Muß/darf ich dann auch am Samstag auf den Heiligen KänjonBoden?
Brauch ich dann ein Bison? Ähhhh Visum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2010)

@müsli
ach sind wir 2bayden allayn zu zwayt?


----------



## Andreas S. (9. September 2010)

@hangi 
was ist mit dir am SA?
Bayken odda guggen?


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

Lecker Gummibärchen


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch am Samstag den F-pfad mal runter fahren, da du den nicht auf deiner Ko.Tour drin hast! Von Lay aus könnten die einen zu Canyon fahren und der Rest wenn es den geben sollte noch mal hoch und den Kö.-Trail runter und ab nach Hause!



ich denke , wir sollen zuerst zu Canyon und anschliessend eine Tour fahren,sonst sind alle Schnäpchen weg.Du kannst dich aber auf dem Rückweg den KÖBA Trail runter stürzen und wir fahren die leight-variante

...und ich hab schon WochenendeMorgen nur noch ein Betriebsfeier mit gutem Essen und lecker .


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

Fährste nicht am Sonntag nach Boppard zur Hautpflege?


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Fährste nicht am Sonntag nach Boppard zur Hautpflege?



das entscheide ich kurzfristig am Sa abends.Bin im Moment sehr erschöpft.


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

Das wäre doch ne Idee für Samstag: Oberwerth-Remstecken-F.pfad-Lay-Canyon(alternative dirket nach Sayn)ohne Canyon.


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch ne Idee für Samstag: Oberwerth-Remstecken-F.pfad-Lay-Canyon(alternative dirket nach Sayn)ohne Canyon.



ich sehe , Du hast den Fischer nötig.Wäre aber eine langweilige Bergauf-Tour zu Carola Höhe und der Fischer nach dem Regen ist bestimmt nicht einfach.Wir wären auch noch erst gegen 1530-1600 Uhr bei Canyon

Geschaft....oben


----------



## carboni1 (9. September 2010)

13Uhr(Sayn)-13.20Uhr(Valla)-13.45Uhr(Pfaffendorfer Brücke)-14 Uhr(Oberwerth Sporthalle)-14.30Uhr(Remstecken)-15 Uhr(Canyon)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (9. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> 13Uhr(Sayn)-13.20Uhr(Valla)-13.45Uhr(Pfaffendorfer Brücke)-14 Uhr(Oberwerth Sporthalle)-14.30Uhr(Remstecken)-15 Uhr(Canyon)!




...lass uns das mal am Sa gemeinsam entscheiden.

Obergemse,wie siehst Du das?


----------



## Sarazene (10. September 2010)

Moin Müsli 

Bin jetzt auch on nettes Tel. Gespräch gestern Abend.


Wie fragte mein Namensvetter Sarazzin gestern frei übersetzt. 


"Kann ich es mir leisten"

Ja *ich* kann  fray nach Barack 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

jaja unser Müsli nimmt saynen Büldungsauftrag sehr ernst.


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2010)

Letzter Aufruf für morgen:

*um ayn in Sayn am Schloß zahlraych erschayn*

dann gehts über Valla ca. 1320 h nach KO ca 1345 h, 1x Uphill, dann runter und bei Canyon etwas Essen Trinken und Stöbern und wieder zurück.

Kleine Tour von ca. 50 km und max 500 hm. Also für alle fahrbar (auch Fußkranke, Rookies und Sonntagsrennfahrer)


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Kleine Tour von ca. 50 km und max 500 hm. Also für alle fahrbar (auch Fußkranke, Rookies und Sonntagsrennfahrer)



wozu gehöre ich?


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

Ich kann net und würd so gern müssen aber Sachen erledigen die wichtig sind geht net anders .
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und das um ayn die Sonne Schayn in Sayn 

Gruß Sascha

PS: Tom bist geduscht worden ?? Ich ja war gerade auf meiner Feierabend Heimfahrt und hab die volle Ladung abbekommen *lach* 
egal is nur Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wozu gehöre ich?


 

Die EhrenGemse ist da aussen vor!!!


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2010)

Also den Titel würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen.....alles was mit "Ehren" anfängt, beschreibt letztenendes Leute die früher aktiv waren und heute davon erzählen was früher einmal war...


----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Damit ist das Thema für mich durch!


----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und das ist sogar sauber
> 
> Bin erst garnicht aus der Haustür gekommen
> 
> ...


 
Ne aber die neue Bike heute gekommen, wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Also den Titel würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen.....alles was mit "Ehren" anfängt, beschreibt letztenendes Leute die früher aktiv waren und heute davon erzählen was früher einmal war...



Aber man kriegt ein Denkmal ,wird immer eingeladen,bekommt das Bike gewaschen,muß keinen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen,bekommt imma den Platten repariert und das mit dem zuhause abholen und wieder heimbringen kriegen wir auch noch hin.

Das ist kayn Titel sondern ne Berufung!


----------



## ww-ck (10. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hat jemand die neue Mountain Bike ???


Jau


----------



## ww-ck (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Aber man kriegt ein Denkmal ,wird immer eingeladen,bekommt das Bike gewaschen,muß keinen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen,bekommt imma den Platten repariert und das mit dem zuhause abholen und wieder heimbringen kriegen wir auch noch hin.


Ich weiß ja nicht was du da rauchst, aber das Zeug muss gut sein, will ich auch haben.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du da rauchst, aber das Zeug muss gut sein, will ich auch haben.



mit sowas kannst du nicht umgehen


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von der Rückseite und schicke es mir zu.
> 
> Bin heute zu faul zur Tanke zu fahren besorge sie mir die Tage.



was willste denn mit dem Bild?
ist ein 29er und nix richtiges zu erkennen


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat damit nix zu tun das liegt eher an der Pladde in der Schulter die dünstet aus



das ist voll das Edle Teil,auf dem Röntgenbild kann man deutlich "tune" lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

boah,will keiner oben?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Letzter Aufruf für morgen:
> 
> Kleine Tour von ca. 50 km und max 500 hm. Also für alle fahrbar (auch Fußkranke, Rookies und Sonntagsrennfahrer)


 
Ich, Kniekranker, muß mich layder schon direkt wieder abmelden. Abba voll die Freck geholt.  Un flieg am Sonntag nach der Bayrischen Landeshauptstadt - Messe 2 Tage... (Dienstlich !!!). Somit den Gemsen wieder einen tollen Auftritt. 
Und bitte auch wieder Pressedienst vom Sonntag...Sebamed. Will die Eincremeray wenigstens sehen 

@Jay
Übrigens, das nennst Du fit... War mehr Zufall. Seh zu das Du zur WW-Tour hier oben bist. Dann machen wir unser aygenes klaynes Ründchen .


Schönes WE an all
Olli


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> boah,will keiner oben?


 
doch hät ich genommen

abba anderersayts... dann hätt ich ja direkt über Dir gestanden, und das steht mir Rangmäßig nicht zu. Dann besser so.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Ich, Kniekranker, muß mich layder schon direkt wieder abmelden. Abba voll die Freck geholt.  Un flieg am Sonntag nach der Bayrischen Landeshauptstadt - Messe 2 Tage... (Dienstlich !!!). Somit den Gemsen wieder einen tollen Auftritt.
> Und bitte auch wieder Pressedienst vom Sonntag...Sebamed. Will die Eincremeray wenigstens sehen
> 
> @Jay
> ...



welche bayrische Hptstadt? Die auf Malle?
Messe?Oktoberfest?
Wovon Freck?Klimaanlage?


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> welche bayrische Hptstadt? Die auf Malle?
> Messe?Oktoberfest?
> Wovon Freck?Klimaanlage?



Atzelgift ?????????


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Atzelgift ?????????


 
GEEEEENAU  Scheeeeeeen 

mal schaun ob die Hostessen da auch so hübsch sind


----------



## Dicker Bambini (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> welche bayrische Hptstadt? Die auf Malle?
> Messe?Oktoberfest?
> Wovon Freck?Klimaanlage?


 
Schon möglich von Schwitz in Kombi mit Klima und Regen auf Baustelle... 

Munich is IFAT...


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> mal schaun ob die Hostessen da auch so hübsch sind




Wen ja dann bring mal welche mit


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2010)

...da spricht man schon gaaanz lange von .... schon seit  *0545 h*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxNdi0O-9PA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Hitler - Die mit dem roten Halsband[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> GEEEEENAU  Scheeeeeeen
> 
> mal schaun ob die Hostessen da auch so hübsch sind


 
Mach mal ein paar Hostessen klar für Herthasee 2011
Nicht über 30 Jahre, nicht schwerer als 57 kg und nicht kleiner als 1,70 m alles Klar!


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> boah,will keiner oben?



wassn nu passiert,der Beitrag war doch vorhin noch oben?????????????


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...da spricht man schon gaaanz lange von .... schon seit  *0545 h*
> 
> YouTube        - Hitler - Die mit dem roten Halsband




ja ja an Dir ist auch sein ein Kleiner Lanzer hängen geblieben


----------



## Andreas S. (10. September 2010)

meinen Geschmack hats meilenweit verfehlt!


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mach mal ein paar Hostessen klar für Herthasee 2011
> Nicht über 30 Jahre, nicht schwerer als 57 kg und nicht kleiner als 1,70 m alles Klar!




Und was machen wir in der Zeit mit unseren eigenen Weibchen ?? Zuhause lassen ?? Bin für jede Idee offen hauptsache Ich bekomm von der 75d mein Bike schön gewaschen


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> meinen Geschmack hats meilenweit verfehlt!




Wie wären den deine Wünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Scheiss Bike waschen... ne ne die sollen uns Nachts wach halten


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

Lach ...ach wach halten sollen die uns ...also Du meinst Kaffe bringen


----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Ganau damit wir auch Nachts die einer Wechsel machen können!


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)




----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Was ist den da auf der Rückseite????????????


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. September 2010)

kann doch nur ein schönes Bike drauf sein ...


----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

Da ist bestimmt ein Bike drauf!? Vielleicht Merida?


----------



## carboni1 (10. September 2010)

War nur ne Vermutung da das Bike bei mir auch drauf ist! Hangi wollte es wissen! Danke
Kommste morgen?


----------



## T-Brex (10. September 2010)

...bloß nicht "bimmeln"...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLReOObc7Vo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Adolf Hitler Verarsche[/nomedia]


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ihr wohnt layder auf der falschen Sayte des Rhayns  .
> Die RZ hat die Mettbrötchentour abgdruckt Text annehmbar und schön umgeschrieben.
> 
> Und den Rest kannste dir bestimmt denken



Kannst Du für mich ein Exemplar "verwahren"........Bedankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

*um Ayn in Sayn*


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädchen 

Hey auch wenns kaynen Interessiert hab die 95 kg Marke erreicht  somit hab Ich seit 3 April 27kg Abgenommen  Ich bin echt stolz auf mich 5 kg noch dann ist ende werd jetzt langsam mal anfangen den Bauch weg zu trainieren falls da jmd Ernstgemeine Tipps für mich hat wär ich da sehr angetan von 

Zur Tagesordung , Wünsch euch echt viel Spaß bei der Tour heut war echt gern dabay gewesen  naja sofern der olle Hangschieber Lust und Zeit hat kann man ja gg Nachmittag evtl mit Slaugthergirl und Schorchi ne kleine Runde drehen ...Beschayd sagen falls Interesse besteht 

Schönen Samstag euch allen 

Mit Sportlichem Gruß Sascha


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Jetzt wieder Normalstatus ???!!!
> Zu den Dienerinnen sag ich das gehört hier nicht hin und ist nicht mein Geschmack.
> ...



Genau,das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

@ Viktor ... Ernährung einfach mal umgestellt nur einen Teller Abends essen ab 20h echt gar nix mehr essen , Zucker mal komplett weg , viel Salat , Fisch usw halt Rad fahren  und mind 3ltr trinken am Tag bei mr hats geklappt wunderbar  und Alk trink Ich eh kaum von daher brauchte Ich das nicht abschaffen 

Morgen ?? Ne Ich fahr nicht aber evtl komm Ich mit meiner Kleinen hoch als Zuschauer wenn sie Lust hat mal sehn ...Drück euch die Daumen 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Gemsentracht:
Auf gehts in die letzte Runde.....noch ayne Woche bis Annahmeschluß....Sonntag 19.09.10 ist Zappa....


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> @ Viktor ... Ernährung einfach mal umgestellt nur einen Teller Abends essen ab 20h echt gar nix mehr essen , Zucker mal komplett weg , viel Salat , Fisch usw halt Rad fahren  und mind 3ltr trinken am Tag bei mr hats geklappt wunderbar  und Alk trink Ich eh kaum von daher brauchte Ich das nicht abschaffen
> 
> Morgen ?? Ne Ich fahr nicht aber evtl komm Ich mit meiner Kleinen hoch als Zuschauer wenn sie Lust hat mal sehn ...Drück euch die Daumen
> 
> Sascha




Respekt
Kannst noch im Winter einige Laufeinheiten einplanen(3 mal die Woche a 30 min).Ich weiss laufen ist langweilig,aber eignet sich sehr gut um ein paar Pfunde zu verlieren


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

layder layder heute doch nicht dabay....bin erkältet. Sorry.


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Guten Tag Gämse,

ich habe heute meine Rohloffrennbremsmaschine gewartet und geputzt, um morgen eine Uvex - Sonnenbrille und wieder eine Sebamedwaschlotion zu erhalten, ist die eigentlich auch fürs Bike geeignet, die Pampe?, und dabei  mein Bike  umgedreht, mit den Rädern nach oben, um es besser zu reinigen, ein Fehler, denn jetzt steht es beim Fahhradhändler und ich bekomme es erst am Dienstag wieder. Ja ja, die hydraulische Bremsanlage und das Thema mit Luft in der Leitung, schöne *******. Dafür habe ich mich jetzt am 10.10.2010 in Büchel angemeldet. Ich werde, wenn black jack, ich meine black Sepp mitfährt am 26.09 auch in Dünsberg starten. Mit der Gamskleidung werde ich Torsten morgen eine Mail schicken, ich war nämlich am Mittwoch bei Acton zur Kleideranprobe. Ich bin zum 1. mal in einem Forum, und dann noch bei euch, sagenhaft, was hier abläuft, die mit dem roten Halsband,usw. also nicht böse sein, wenn bei mir forums-mäßig noch nicht so alles klappt. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim Sebamedwaschlotionsfahren und dass ihr alle heil zurückkommt.

Gruß Dirk

P.S. ich bin mal auf die 29er gespannt im nächsten Jahr, wieviele Gämse sich die Rennmaschinen zulegen. Ach und noch was, euer Forum ist besser als Fernsehen.

macht es gut, Artgenossen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
5 Gemsen, darunter eine neue: Sebastian aus Bendorf, haben heute den Stadtwald unsicher gemacht.
Wie angekündigt eine Roulleur Tour. 57 km und 550 hm.
Bei Canyon waren wir auch noch, haben aber ganz knapp Fidel und Carboni verpaßt, aber Zabel und Zäck waren noch da.......und den Balu haben wir auch noch gesehen...

@Tom: ich dreh das Bike jedes WE um ! Zur Pflege und Wartung....hatte noch nie "Luft" in der Leitung....

@Sebastian: Hat heute Spaß mit Dir gemacht. Bist jederzeit wieder gerne gesehen....mit oder ohne Langholz...


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Und wer kommt morgen zum Duschgel-Rennen?
Ist Alutzo auch am Start?


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Musste schneller arbeiten, dann haste auch früher Feierabend


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Un de Müsli-Men


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ist mir neu, dachte immer dann läuft Öl aus dem Löffel  .



....das ist doch eine Gabel.....Du Dummerchen....


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

und Tosche.....haste Dich informiert beim Sparbuchtag?!
Deal or Nodeal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

@Tom:  ...der Kermit ist aber AA...da ist aber "Die mit dem roten Halsband" viel viel lustiger...

@Jaymano....schau mer mal...


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Wozu braucht man eigentlich noch ein MTB hier die Lösung, ein Rad für alles:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Weiss einer wieviele Fahrer morgen auf der Kurzstrecke starten?


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

...nee nee nee...dann lieber "Die mit dem roten Halsband".....


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Ich muss echt mehr in Sayn fahren kommen hier fährt ja keiner mehr 
Die Eifelfraktion ist anschaynend gestorben jeder fährt für sich oder gar net aber zusammen is nix mehr los hier !!! 
Ich Protestiere da aufs schärfste !!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Hi Lakkes,

die Zauberformel ist:  *fester Ort, feste Zeit und viele viele Leute*

dann ergibt sich immer etwas....


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

@Tom: hatte mir das WE auch anders vorgestellt....bin am kränkeln/hüseln/schnupfen und der Hals tut wehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Kann (morgen) nicht biken  Musste ja heute schon absagen und konnte nicht zum SparbuchTag zu CANYON ... aber zum Glück war das Sparbuch ja schon seit Freitag 0Uhr für Newsletterkunden online freigegeben


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

weil....bei jedem immer etwas dazwischenkommen kann....usw.....das macht die BrexbachGemsen so stark:  fester Ort, feste Zeit, jeder der möchte kann sich richten, dann gibts keine Verwirrungen........weil....Familie und Beruf gehen vor...aber danach kommt erst mal das biken und dann gaaaanz lange nichts !!!

Um *immer eine Anlaufstation* mit Gleichgesinnten zu haben, braucht man eine sehr große Anzahl an Bikern.....

siehst ja...wir sind mittlerweile über 70 !!!!!!!!!!!......aber mehr als 10 sind selten auf einem Haufen zusammen...


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

rotes Halsband ist schöner...


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Waychay sei du mayn krank gibts nicht Jammerlappen  .
> Arbayt geht immer sag das der alten Generation die lachen drüber.
> Halsweh pah Hals ab ist schlimmer



korrekt. Deshalb habe ich ja auch die Woche über meine dienstliche Pflicht ordnungsgemäß und mit großem Einsatz erfüllt. Und, um am Montag wieder volle Leistung zu bringen - schone ich mich heut'.

Denn Biken ist das schönste und 2 erotischste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> rotes Halsband ist schöner...




??? Habe ich da ein Posting übersehen? Bitte mal aufklären was das rote Band ist.


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Also das war jetzt nicht gegen die ein oder andere Person hier im Raum gerichtet nicht das das falsch verstanden wurde OK !!!! 
Klar Beruf und Familie gehen ganz klar vor wenn Ich das nicht wüsste bzw Berücksichtigen würde wär Ich heut auch um ayn in Sayn gewesen 
Aber man ist ja auch nicht ewig verplant in dem Sinne oder ?? Man kann doch einmal die Woche sagen ok lasst uns Biken die 2-3std nehm Ich mir jetzt .
naja egal bevor das hier jetz zum Krach ausahtet haben wir uns alle lieber wieder Lieb . In Zukunft gilt wenn Ich Gruppenfahren will komm Ich nach Sayn sofern möglich , ansonsten so wie jeder Zeit hat wird sich getroffen


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

ist ok. Hat sich auch bestimmt niemand angegriffen gefühlt....aber die Erfahrung zeigt es immer wieder...um mit 5 Mann *dauerhaft* gemeinsam zu biken, brauchst du min. 50 Leute, die es sich dann  irgendwie richten....und wenn Du Pech hast....kannste nen ganzen Bus voll machen..

und geschafft:   Obaförsta !!


@Tom:  Halsband für die Dame...nicht für mich...aber in ROT bitteschön..."Die mit dem roten Halsband"...


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

@Rafi: Ich hatte heute meinen F....pfad bin runter ohne absteigen und bin über den Sprung gefahren! Jens musste sich das als erster anhören


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

naja wie gesagt nicht Böse sein Leut bin da noch unefahren drinne was das betrifft , bin halt so ein Rudeltier  in KL hatten wir immer ne große Meute wenns um was ging gemeinsam zu machen !!! Und alleine fahren ist halt irgendwie langweilig 
Alles ist gut 

Drücke den Renngemsen für Morgen die Daumen 

Ähm ein Rotes halsband hab Ich hier noch rumfliegen falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

..ist schon ok....ist das ein Damenhalsband...


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

@Tosche ...was Du wieder denkst ...

@Hangi ...gute Idee Ich nehm dann noch nen Nylonstrumpf von meiner Frau mit dann bekommt der Richtig Ärger


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

hi,
das war heute eine Mini-Tour für michund für den Rest ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf:

18.09.2010 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour mit den Brexbachgemsen
(jeder ist herzlich willkommen)

@Carboni:  jetzt bist Du geheiltoder auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Bist warscheinlich öfters in KO.Schaue mal in dem Nachbarn-Forum rein(KO-1)


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

abba der Nylonstrumpf muß von Assos sayn.
wasn hier los?
kann man euch nicht mal paar Minuten allayn lassen?
Jay wir haben auf dich gewartet.?
Carboni dto.?
was soll das?
Ihr sayd bayde noch in der Probezayt,es kommen düstere Zayten auf euch zu.
@Rafi
wir haben alle Rücksicht auf dich genommen,damit du nicht immer als Letzter hinterherfahren musstes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @Rafi
> wir haben alle Rücksicht auf dich genommen,damit du nicht immer als Letzter hinterherfahren musstes.



ich hätte es auch nicht anders erwartet.Vielen dank an Alle Teilnehmer.

....der doofer TUS spielt am Sa 14 Uhr.
Muss mir überlegen , wo wir dann parken.In meine Garage ist leider kein Platz für 70 Gemsen


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ich muss echt mehr in Sayn fahren kommen hier fährt ja keiner mehr
> Die Eifelfraktion ist anschaynend gestorben jeder fährt für sich oder gar net aber zusammen is nix mehr los hier !!!
> Ich Protestiere da aufs schärfste !!!!
> 
> Gruß Sascha



So ist das inne Ayfel.
Genauer gesagt auffe falschen Rhaynsayte.Da ticken die Uhren anders.Da macht jeder sayn aygen Ding.
Sieh zu das du nach Sayxn kommst,aber denke dran ein Ticket zu ziehen wenn du übern Rhayn fährst.


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> In meiner Garage ist leider kein Platz für 70 Gemsen



...hab einfach zu viele Karren


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> abba der Nylonstrumpf muß von Assos sayn.
> wasn hier los?
> kann man euch nicht mal paar Minuten allayn lassen?
> Jay wir haben auf dich gewartet.?
> ...


 
Jung isch bin euch häyt hinner her jefahre erscht mit dem audu und mit däm Rad! Ihr word uffer Stross und icke ufm Radwesch. Ich bin och an denne Ritter vorbei jefahre nur seid ihr link un ich rechts zum Wild. Bei Canyon hannisch uft euch jewartet mit dem Jens bis 15.30! Unn jetzt?


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Jung isch bin euch häyt hinner her jefahre erscht mit dem audu und mit däm Rad! Ihr word uffer Stross und icke ufm Radwesch. Ich bin och an denne Ritter vorbei jefahre nur seid ihr link un ich rechts zum Wild. Bei Canyon hannisch uft euch jewartet mit dem Jens bis 15.30! Unn jetzt?




ich hätte mich doch ein Bisschen angestrengt,dann wären wir auch zeitig bei Känjon


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

@caraboni
das ist pP.
Ich denke das der müsli schon die Abmahnungen dem Aufsichtsrat vorgelegt hat.
Ich kann da nix mehr für dich machen.

Du mußt wahrscheinlich auch wieder auffe anderen Rhaynsayte anfangen.

Hast du das MYK Kennzeichen im Wald verloren?
Warst du mit dem Langholztransporter unnawäx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ich hätte mich doch ein Bisschen angestrengt,dann wären wir auch zeitig bei Känjon


 
Lass mal gut sein, die Abfahrt war nix für Dich

Ich hab kein MYK ich musste mein KO kennzeichen gegen WW tauschen


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein, die Abfahrt war nix für Dich
> 
> Ich hab kein MYK ich musste mein KO kennzeichen gegen WW tauschen



...soll das heissen ich bin kein F-Pfad-Fetischist


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Vom Rad her gesehen ist das so!


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

@sandy: Sorry - hatte noch ein Post um halb 1 gemacht , dass es doch nicht geht. AU folgt


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> So ist das inne Ayfel.
> Genauer gesagt auffe falschen Rhaynsayte.Da ticken die Uhren anders.Da macht jeder sayn aygen Ding.
> Sieh zu das du nach Sayxn kommst,aber denke dran ein Ticket zu ziehen wenn du übern Rhayn fährst.



 Ja ne is klar ne ...Ticket ziehn ...Visum beantragen ...Radschein kaufen wie beim Angeln wa


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

SKLEIN damit das Klar ist, ich will nicht mehr mit DIR auf ein Foto!!!!!!!
Weil Du bist vvvviiiieeeelllll grösser als ich da seh ich aus wie ein kleiner Bub


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Darf ich morgen Dein Flügelmann sein


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Guten Abend,

träumt mal schön vom roten Halstuch, dann klappts morgen im Rennen!!

Gebt alles, damit der Riemen morgen fetzt.

Ich sage euch, der mit der mit dem roten halstuch tanzt!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

@Müsli:  hast Du die heutigen Bilder hochgeladen?

....und Oben


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich musste mein KO Kennzeichen gegen WW tauschen




...das war dann aber schon ayne unentgeltliche Aufwertung daynes PKWs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> träumt mal schön vom roten Halstuch, dann klappts morgen im Rennen!!
> 
> ...



Halsband....Halsband....nicht Halstuch....


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> SKLEIN damit das Klar ist, ich will nicht mehr mit DIR auf ein Foto!!!!!!!
> Weil Du bist vvvviiiieeeelllll grösser als ich da seh ich aus wie ein kleiner Bub




SASCHA ist der Name  und naja das mit dem Größer sein hat Vor und Nachteile  Tom schummelt ja schon wenn wir shooting machen der stellt sich auf die Anhöhen


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Halsband....Halsband....nicht Halstuch....



Ja alles Merchandaysing Produkte die 2011 auf den Markt kommen , Rote Gemsen Halbänder , Aufkleber , Socken , Kondome , Wackel T-Brexe für ins Auto


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...das war dann aber schon ayne unentgeltliche Aufwertung daynes PKWs


 
Jo der Kiste trauere ich jetzt noch hinterher!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Tom schummelt ja schon wenn wir shooting machen der stellt sich auf die Anhöhen




Hohe *8*


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ja alles Merchandaysing Produkte die 2011 auf den Markt kommen , Rote Gemsen Halbänder , Aufkleber , Socken , Kondome , Wackel T-Brexe für ins Auto



Sorry , aber die Wackel T-Brexe (geil) passt nicht in mein "Porsch"


----------



## Jaymano75 (11. September 2010)

geändert

geht es um das hier?


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Jo der Kiste trauere ich jetzt noch hinterher!



den kenn ich noch nicht...


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> Sorry , aber die Wackel T-Brexe (geil) passt nicht in mein "Porsch"


 
Du kriegst ein Mäntelchen für deine Klorolle auf der Hutablage von T-Brex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Na Müsli freust Du dich schon auf morgen?

Meine Zunge ist nicht so lange!!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Du kriegst ein Mäntelchen für deine Klorolle auf der Hutablage von T-Brex



nix verstehendaswegen nix lachen


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Luft in der Leitung. Hoffentlich hast du da nicht was verwechselt und dein Rad ist beim Urologen




Ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Für Rafi


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> YouTube        - Die mit dem roten Halsband (Original Werbung)
> 
> geht es um das hier?




ja oder so...http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Tu8hAKJV34U&feature=related


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Für Rafi



ich werd verrückt,so eine hatte ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ich werd verrückt,so eine hatte ich mal




 ne oder ?? ...


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ach habt ihr es bis oben hin geschafftgut das es ein Beweisfoto gibt!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

...dat is dann aber nix für Vattern....macht das unter euch aus....


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> ne oder ?? ...



ich war schon immer modebewusst


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...dat is dann aber nix für Vattern....macht das unter euch aus....


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder bei Fäcebook , Tosche wieder ganz in weiss ( dem schenk Ich echt bald nen Blumenstrauss) schaynt echt ein schönes Toürchen gewesen zu sayn


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Hi Sepp,

es ist wie es ist, vielleicht ist ein rotes Halsband in der Leitung und die Bremsleitung ist am Ar.... 
Meinste etwa, der Urologe macht eine kleine Hafenrundfahrt mit der Bremse und findet vielleicht einen verirrten kleinen Harald oder einer der es noch werden will? Der ist nur für Insider.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hi Sepp,
> 
> es ist wie es ist, vielleicht ist ein rotes Halsband in der Leitung und die Bremsleitung ist am Ar....
> Meinste etwa, der Urologe macht eine kleine Hafenrundfahrt mit der Bremse und findet vielleicht einen verirrten kleinen Harald oder einer der es noch werden will? Der ist nur für Insider.



Aber trotzdem Gut !!!


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

"Die mit dem roten Halsband"


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Zu Ehren vom guten alten Roy...gings dieses WE nochmal ganz in Weiß..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

In der Fango-Zayt wirds wieder dunkler....ist aber auch schön und gesund...


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

wo sind die anderen Foddos von heut?


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Guten Abend Müslibrenner,

ich stehe auf rot aber nur in xl. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot. 
Und übrigens, in Oppenhausen war nicht nur meine Zunge rot. Herr Sepp könnte jetzt mehr erzählen, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass er eine medizinische Ausbildung in Richtung Urologie genossen hat. Jetzt ist die Farbe meines Weinglases rot.


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

So Du böser Patient...Dir wird als erstes ayn rotes Halsband angelegt....dann schaun wir ma weita...


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Na dann, ich nehme ein  Wayzen hab ja noch den Keller davon voll stehen.



Hachenburger????????


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

@hangmüsli

lass ma Büldas rübbawaxen.


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2010)

So ich geh mal Bubu machen


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

ahhhhhh.....dann könnte ich Dich von dem Laster befreien.....Habu vorbeibringen.....und Du bist befreit....


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend Müslibrenner,
> 
> ich stehe auf rot aber nur in xl. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot.
> Und übrigens, in Oppenhausen war nicht nur meine Zunge rot. Herr Sepp könnte jetzt mehr erzählen, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass er eine medizinische Ausbildung in Richtung Urologie genossen hat. Jetzt ist die Farbe meines Weinglases rot.



Ey Jungs Ich mag euch ja echt , ganz ehrlich ..aber was macht ihr wenn Ihr alleine seid ..Doktorspiele ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So ich geh mal Bubu machen



och männo,
blayb doch noch was!


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> So ich geh mal Bubu machen



vergiss dein rosa Schlafmützen nicht


und wieder oben


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> vergiss dein rosa Schlafmützen nicht



die kriegt der Klotschko glaych


----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> die kriegt der Klotschko glaych



das glaube ich nicht.Der junge Wlad ist besser wie der alte Witali.
Es wird bestimmt ein guter Kampf


----------



## T-Brex (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ey Jungs Ich mag euch ja echt , ganz ehrlich ..aber was macht ihr wenn Ihr alleine seid ..Doktorspiele ???????




keine Spiele....imma Ernst....vor allem wenn die Patientin :

"Die mit dem roten Halstuch! ist....


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Hallo Sascha,

ein bisschen Spaß muss sein. Ansonsten sind wir sauber. Ich genieße es heute mal, nicht so früh in die Kiste zu gehen. Habe zwei Stunden mein Bike heute geputzt und gewartet, und dann die Sache mit der Bremsleitung. So ist es eben, statt schlafen ist heute mal Rotwein angesagt. wann gehst du mal auf die Mitteldistanz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (11. September 2010)

@Dosenfeuer:  hast Du am 18.09 zeit:


18.09.2010 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour mit den Brexbachgemsen
(jeder ist herzlich willkommen)


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> ein bisschen Spaß muss sein. Ansonsten sind wir sauber. Ich genieße es heute mal, nicht so früh in die Kiste zu gehen. Habe zwei Stunden mein Bike heute geputzt und gewartet, und dann die Sache mit der Bremsleitung. So ist es eben, statt schlafen ist heute mal Rotwein angesagt. wann gehst du mal auf die Mitteldistanz?



auf was gewartet?
Was hassn du für ne Bremse?Magura?


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

@Dirk ... Aja Schatzeman is doch klar das das nur Spaß ist  
Du mal sehn Ich glaub das das nächste Rennen jetzt erstmal Schinderhannes ist 22.5.2011 dort werd Ich dann die 36km Strecke fahren , danach kommt Herthasee und alles was dann kommt steht in den Sternen  , aber Ich glaub dann brauchen wir wirklich ne Krankenschwester im Team und ne Trage für mich  ...Ich trink im Übrigen ein schönen Kaltes Erdinger


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> auf was gewartet?
> Was hassn du für ne Bremse?Magura?



Hallo Andreas,

richtig, es ist die Magura Marta. Dem Fahrradhändler ist bekannt, wenn man das Fahrrad auf den Kopf stellt, dass dann aus dem Ausgleichbehälter die Luftblasen nach unten an den Bremssattel wandern. Jetzt wird am Montag die Bremsleitung neu befüllt. Der Aufwand für eine Entlüftung ist zu groß. Neue Bremsflüssigkeit rein, fertig. Man lernt eben nie aus.


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> @Dirk ... Aja Schatzeman is doch klar das das nur Spaß ist
> Du mal sehn Ich glaub das das nächste Rennen jetzt erstmal Schinderhannes ist 22.5.2011 dort werd Ich dann die 36km Strecke fahren , danach kommt Herthasee und alles was dann kommt steht in den Sternen  , aber Ich glaub dann brauchen wir wirklich ne Krankenschwester im Team und ne Trage für mich  ...Ich trink im Übrigen ein schönen Kaltes Erdinger


Sascha,

mit der Krankenschwester könnte sich einrichten lassen. Habe da über den Rettungsdienst in Wiesbaden Verbindungen. Es ist wie alles im Leben eine Frage des Preises. Aber lass dir das Bier schmecken. Ich fülle mir jezt noch ein Glas Rotwein nach. Wenn meine zwei Girls mich morgen rausschmeißen, komme ich schauen zum Sebamedwaschlotionfahren. Mußß eben meine Kleine ins Bett bringen, bis gleich


----------



## SKlein1974 (11. September 2010)

Bin mal am TV , Boxen fängt jetz an mal sehn was geht heut


----------



## Andreas S. (11. September 2010)

gehört habe ich das auch schon mal.Verstehen kann ich es abba nicht,ist doch ein geschlossenes System.
Ich muß mal unseren Inschenör fragen.
So Klotschko kommt.


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> @Dosenfeuer:  hast Du am 18.09 zeit:
> 
> 
> 18.09.2010 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour mit den Brexbachgemsen
> (jeder ist herzlich willkommen)



Leider nicht, 
weil ich mit meiner Frau in Ihren Geburtstag reinfeier, es ist auch noch ein runder. Ansonsten lasen sich andere Termine einrichten.


----------



## dosenfeuer (11. September 2010)

So Jungs,

ich wünsch eine gute Nacht und ein gutes Rennen für die, die morgen in die Pedalen steigen.

Dirk


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (12. September 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

kurzer Bericht von der gestrigen Vulkanbike:
Wir sind den Halbmara gefahren. war ganz gut; nur ziemlich krass matschig.... Foto stelle ich noch ein. Mein Müsing und ich sahen noch nie so aus
Trails mäßig war´s  leider etwas dünn... 

Bin insgesamt 12. bei den Damen geworden. 

Liebe Grüße und bis Samstag,
Verena


----------



## VerenaZ750 (12. September 2010)

Ich hab am Samstag noch Nachtdienst und muss um 18:15h in Montabaur sein.

Schaffe ich das mit dem Stadtwald?? sonst fahre ich als Ersatz in der Eifel ne Runde Rennrad


LG


----------



## VerenaZ750 (12. September 2010)

Ich nochmal

Kennt jemand einen guten Sportarzt??? ganz egal wo! 

 mit meinem Knie gehts so nicht weiter...


----------



## dosenfeuer (12. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Verena,

wenn Du Probleme mit dem Knie hast, kann ich Dir Dr. Schwieger in Wiesbaden empfehlen. Der operiert auch ambulant, aber soweit muß es ja nicht kommen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Samstag noch Nachtdienst und muss um 18:15h in Montabaur sein.
> 
> Schaffe ich das mit dem Stadtwald?? sonst fahre ich als Ersatz in der Eifel ne Runde Rennrad
> 
> ...



Hi Verena,

wenns Dein Knie zuläßt, wäre es schön Dich am Samstag mal wieder zu sehen. Aber mit 1815 h MT geht nur mit vorheriger Ausstiegsoption.
Da wir in KO parken, 3-4 Uphills fahren wollen, wirst Du nach der ersten oder zweiten Abfahrt "aussteigen" müßen, um 1815 h zu schaffen....wäre zumindest eine Option....


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

Mist Wetter zuerst Sonne dann Regen , trotzdem noch nen schönen Sonntag

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dosenfeuer (12. September 2010)

Hi Sascha,

haste heute noch einen Bremser an Board gehabt, nicht dass ich mir langsam Sorgen machen muß.

Mahlzeit


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

So ich bin zurück vom Duschgel-Rennen, schöne Strecke tolles Wetter und ich bin gut durch gekommen Uwe konnte den Oliver nicht abschütteln (warum auch)beide waren fast Zeitgleich im Ziel!

Den Rest vom Pessedienst der war auch vor Ort!


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. September 2010)

schöne Bilder - gute Leistungen . Supper gemacht. 
t-brex - bist Du auch gefahren oder nur hin und geguckt in Bikerkluft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (12. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> schöne Bilder - gute Leistungen . Supper gemacht.
> t-brex - bist Du auch gefahren oder nur hin und geguckt in Bikerkluft?



42 km in 1:40 h mit ohne Höhenmeter


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Als 19 ter von 181 Teilnehmern(ohne Training) bin ich mehr als zu Frieden!


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Hast Recht!


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

Klasse Gemacht Jungs , Top Ergebnisse , Räspääckt


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. September 2010)

Bitte etwas mehr Funkdisziplin hier.


----------



## Jaymano75 (12. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Bitte etwas mehr Funkdisziplin hier.
> Die Gemsen verirren sich nicht - sie sprechen sich ab. T-Brex hat noch immer eine große Truppe motivieren können am ausgemachten Termin da zu sayn.... Ja besonders auch um ayn in Sayn !!!
> 
> Mit sportlichem Gruß



OK habs Verstanden


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2010)

Gratulation an die Rennfraktion.


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

BIst Du nicht gefahren Rafhael ??


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> BIst Du nicht gefahren Rafhael ??



nein,war zu sehr erschöpft .
Habe aber heute ein Teil der Koblenzer Tour (25.09)abgefahren.........


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Wenn die meisten mit dem Rad nach Ko. kommen, würde an Deiner Stelle die kleinere Runde wählen.


----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2010)

@sascha

schon mal Fußballergebnisse geguckt? Maynz - Kayserslautern 2:1


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @sascha
> 
> schon mal Fußballergebnisse geguckt? Maynz - Kayserslautern 2:1


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn die meisten mit dem Rad nach Ko. kommen, würde an Deiner Stelle die kleinere Runde wählen.



Ankunft mit dem Rad nur für die Hardcorer.


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Oberwerth Schwimmbadparkplatz? Alternative Forsthaus(Restaurant) dann aber die grosse Runde und wir könnten danach noch einen trinken!


----------



## SKlein1974 (12. September 2010)

FCK hat Verloren so nen kack und das noch gg Mainz *heul* 

Schönen Abend noch Leuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2010)

@Carboni :  hast eine PN


----------



## CF-Rafi (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund diversen Schwierigkeiten (parken,wetter und vor allen zu geringer Teilnahme)habe ich mich entschlossen , die Koblenzer-Tour auf den 25.09 zu verschieben.Dann können nähmlich 
ALLE .
Ich bitte um Verständnis .

Also:

Koblenzer Stadtwald Tour 2010 findet am 25.09 statt

....und nur an diesem Tag


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Tolles Wetter!


----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nachtrag vom SebaMed Bikeday
> 
> Rheinsteiger/Hans ist auf Platz 13 AK eingefahren!!!!!
> Gayl!
> ...



Wieso Rheinsteiger Hans?
Es gibt nur einen Rheinsteiger und das ist Klaus


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

Gibt es einen Link für die Bilder bei Facebook?

Heisst der Hans nicht Rheintaler?


----------



## Andreas S. (12. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link für die Bilder bei Facebook?
> 
> Heisst der Hans nicht Rheintaler?


ne Kola Cay heissta


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2010)

War jemand von euch schon mal in Büchel auf dem MTB-Rennen?


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die Bilder bei Facebook geschaut.
> 
> Sind gut geworden!!
> 
> So jetzt gehe ich mal was essen!!


Hallo Olli,
Super Lauf von dir gestern, auch das du die Lücke nochmal schließen konntest und selbst am letzten Berg konnten wir einen deiner Altersklasse überholen da nützten ihm die Kompressionstrümpfe auch nichts.Also Form wahren und zum Finale in Büchel gemeinsam antreten!


----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo und schon wieder der Hangi
> 
> Die ersten Bilder sind online Gemsen sind auch dabei.
> Bestof Galerie: http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/893/index.html


 
Da ist ja nur der Hangi zu sehen, alle anderen fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nachtrag vom SebaMed Bikeday
> 
> Rheintaler/Hans ist auf Platz 13 AK eingefahren!!!!!
> Gayl!
> ...


 Schade das das Apre nach dem Rennen nicht stattfand wart ja alle schon weg so mußte ich mit Hans von der SIG gemeinsam ein Alkohofreies trinken.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Da ist ja nur der Hangi zu sehen, alle anderen fehlen


 Nicht nur Hangi da sehe ich noch eine Frau vor ihm
Auf einem Bild ist Eric Hünlein und der östereichische Teamfahrer zu sehen. An Tosche : Du wolltest ja nicht glauben das die 29 Min. vor mir ins Ziel kamen Eric fährt in einer anderen Liga ist wohl der zukünftige deutsche Meister der läßt locker den Bonnekessel stehen.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal
> 
> Kennt jemand einen guten Sportarzt??? ganz egal wo!
> 
> mit meinem Knie gehts so nicht weiter...


 Hallo Verena,
wenn es die Patellasehne ist, lass dir ein Rezept geben und geh mal zum Harald Sülzen er ist nicht nur Teambetreuer vom Mittelrheinmarathon sondern auch Psychotherapeut. Er hat mich im Frühjahr nach langen Trainingseinheiten erfolgreich behandelt.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (13. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Danke danke,
> 
> ich werde ja ganz rot!!!
> 
> ...


 Sonntag den 10.10.2010


----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Info von Büchel?


----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2010)

Das Rennen ist wohl am Samstag ist das Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2010)

Ja Sonntags! Vielleicht eine möglichkeit nochmal die RaceGemsen zum letzten Rennen der Saison zu Mutivieren und nach dem Rennen mal einen schönen Ausklang zu machen!


----------



## carboni1 (13. September 2010)

Fährst Du beim Poison-Cup mit?


----------



## Andreas S. (13. September 2010)

abba es muß doch einen Grund gegeben haben das du nicht zu Ende gefahren bist.
Rahmenbruch,Rippenbruch,dicken Kopf,Samstagstour viel zu anstrengend???
Was war los?


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. September 2010)

Habe mich beim MTB Rennen in BÃ¼chel (So,10.10.2010) fÃ¼r die FUNSTRECKE angemeldet!! Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere Gemsen Lust. Die Veranstaltung ist auf 300Teilnehmer limitiert und es ist wohl insgesamt ein  sehr schÃ¶nes Event. Vorallem sind die Strecken traumhaft schÃ¶n. 

*Funstrecke (29km/550hm): 20â¬*
*Kurzstrecke(49km/1150hm): 23â¬*
*Langstrecke(65km/1600hm): 23â¬*

Es gibt Preisgelder und Pokale...die Chancen stehen garnicht so schlecht....

*Weitere Infos unter: *http://html-freak.net/bu/?s=startseite


WÃ¤re noch jemand dabei?


----------



## dosenfeuer (13. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Habe mich beim MTB Rennen in Büchel (10.10.2010) für die FUNSTRECKE angemeldet!! Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere Gemsen Lust. Die Veranstaltung ist auf 300Teilnehmer limitiert und es ist wohl insgesamt ein  sehr schönes Event. Vorallem sind die Strecken traumhaft schön.
> 
> *Funstrecke (29km/550hm): 20*
> *Kurzstrecke(49km/1150hm): 23*
> ...



Guten Abend,

habe mich vorige Woche in Büchel für die Mitteldistanz angemeldet.


----------



## VerenaZ750 (13. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Habe mich beim MTB Rennen in Büchel (So,10.10.2010) für die FUNSTRECKE angemeldet!! Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere Gemsen Lust. Die Veranstaltung ist auf 300Teilnehmer limitiert und es ist wohl insgesamt ein sehr schönes Event. Vorallem sind die Strecken traumhaft schön.
> 
> *Funstrecke (29km/550hm): 20*
> *Kurzstrecke(49km/1150hm): 23*
> ...


 

Büchel hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst... falls wir nicht mit den rennrädern auf zypern unterwegs sind.... 

liebe grüße


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2010)

Morgen Müsli

Biste in Büchel dabei?


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

morgen wieder Fayerabendrunde ab 1700 h Schloß Sayn


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

Nur noch wenige Tage....dann ist Annahmeschluß für die Gemsenkluftnachbestellung:  Sonntag ist ENDE.

schaut nochmal alle nach wer noch was brauch ....Wintertrikots, rote Sommertrikots und Jacken könnten noch ein paar Stückzahlen gebrauchen...haut rayn...


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

....falls noch nicht bemerkt wurde:

Terminverlegung:  Rafis KO-Stadtwaldtour erst am 25.Sept.




_diesen Samstag 18.Sept. hayßt es wieder _


*um Ayn in SAYN sayn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2010)

paar schöne Büldas vom Gallahan
http://wsm.square7.ch/Gallahaan2010/index.htm


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Die vorläufigen Termine Poison-Bike Cup 2011:
> 
> 
> 30. Januar Ochtendung
> ...



Ab wann kann man sich dafür anmelden ?? möchte da mitfahren 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dosenfeuer (14. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man sich dafür anmelden ?? möchte da mitfahren
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Guten Abend Sascha,

jetzt hauste aber rein im neuen Jahr. Klingt interessant, lasse mir zu Weihnachten E..rwärmer schenken. und fahre mit, wenn nicht zu viel Eis und Schnee liegt. Meine bessere Hälfte hat neulich welche von der Firma Steiff im Internet gesucht. Ich muß mal fragen, ob sie fündig geworden ist. Hoffentlich braucht man keine Spikes im Januar. Im letzten Winter wollte ich welche bestellen, waren aber leider ausverkauft. Habe heute wieder meinen Rohloffbremsklotz durch den Untertaunus gejagt. Jetzt bin ich beim Rotwein angelangt und morgen geht der Papa in die Sauna und hält Ausschau nach dem großen Bär.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

FÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit gibts super "ZehenwÃ¤rmer"....die machen von unten hoch warmmmmmm....und das stundenlang. FÃ¼r 1,25â¬ das Paar.

Wir bestellen bestimmt demnÃ¤chst welche....


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. September 2010)

Nabend Dirk 

will und werde mein bestes Versuchen ...Training beginne Ich ab 1.Oktober mal sehn was sich tut bis 30 Januar.
Trink nicht soviel Rotwein  

LG Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (14. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit gibts super "ZehenwÃ¤rmer"....die machen von unten hoch warmmmmmm....und das stundenlang. FÃ¼r 1,25â¬ das Paar.
> 
> Wir bestellen bestimmt demnÃ¤chst welche....



Nabend Torsten

Ich glaube davon hat Hangschieber mir letztens Berichtet bitte sagt Bescheid wenn Ihr welche Ordert nehme dann auch welche. 
Morgen bei der FA Tour leider nicht dabei ...Habe bis locker 20h MOrgen zu arbeiten. 

GruÃ Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

Machen wir. Wer zuerst bestellt, sagt Bescheid...ggf. gibts Mengenrabatt.?!?


----------



## dosenfeuer (14. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Für die kalte Jahreszeit gibts super "Zehenwärmer"....die machen von unten hoch warmmmmmm....und das stundenlang. Für 1,25 das Paar.
> 
> Wir bestellen bestimmt demnächst welche....



Kann man die nur für die Zehen nehmen oder sind die auch anders verwertbar? Zum Beispiel als rotes Halsband im Winter?

Kalte Tage warme Gedanken

Dirk


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Nabend Torsten
> 
> Ich glaube davon hat Hangschieber mir letztens Berichtet bitte sagt Bescheid wenn Ihr welche Ordert nehme dann auch welche.
> Morgen bei der FA Tour leider nicht dabei ...Habe bis locker 20h MOrgen zu arbeiten.
> ...


 
Ich leide mit Dir, ich muss morgen auch so lange arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Kann man die nur für die Zehen nehmen oder sind die auch anders verwertbar? Zum Beispiel als rotes Halsband im Winter?
> 
> Kalte Tage warme Gedanken
> 
> Dirk



Klar...auf die Ohren...dann gibts den "Satz heiße Ohren" gratis dazu


----------



## T-Brex (14. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Kann man die nur für die Zehen nehmen oder sind die auch anders verwertbar? Zum Beispiel als rotes Halsband im Winter?
> 
> Kalte Tage warme Gedanken
> 
> Dirk



Klar...auf die Ohren...dann gibts den "Satz heiße Ohren" gratis dazu

GN8....bis moje


----------



## dosenfeuer (14. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Klar...auf die Ohren...dann gibts den "Satz heiße Ohren" gratis dazu



Und dies nur für 1.25, bei der Bestellung bin ich dabei.


----------



## Andreas S. (14. September 2010)

ihr werdet euch alle noch wundern.
@sascha
willste Poison Cup "nur" mitfahren oder was reissen?
Bei "reissen" solltest dich informieren.Z.B. bei Uwe.Ich glaub der kennt das.


----------



## carboni1 (15. September 2010)

Ich kenne die Rennserie damals hiessen die noch Chaka-Cup. Da gab es 4 Rennen in Mülheim und 4 in Ochtendung. Später nur 2 x 3 und 2 x 2 Rennen danach der heutige Poison-Cup. Ja das ist vor dem Rennen und nach dem Rennen frieren! Eine gute Sache wenn man 2011 bei Rennen angreifen möchte und um gut durch den Winter kommen möchte. Leider sehen das viele GUTE bis SEHR GUTE Rennfahrer auch so, weshalb der Poison-Cup schon fast nichts mehr für Anfänger ist. Da ist z.b. die Fun-Strecke in Büchel die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (15. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man sich dafür anmelden ?? möchte da mitfahren
> 
> Gruß Sascha


 Hallo Sascha,
Rennen ist das beste Training, melde dich ruhig an ich bin auch dabei.
Im Paket sind die einzelnen Rennen günstiger.
Die Rennserie wurde in den letzten Jahren was die Fahrer angeht immer professioneller,da teilweise Fahrer wie Hünlein und Bonnekessel auch Bundesliga mitfahren.Aber der Cup lebt auch von Hobbyfahrern wie wir zwei sind. Wie fühlt sich Cross-Country an ich zitiere Manuel Fumic:
Knallharter Grenzbereich,komplett. Der Startschuss fällt,und man hat direkt Puls 180. Du spürst den Geschmack von Blut im Mund,weil bei der riesigen Belastung kleine Lungenbläschen platzen. Die Fahrer kämpfen um Plätze und Sekunden.Das ist wie Krieg.
Na ja ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht aber eine gute Standortbestimmung fürs Frühjahr.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (15. September 2010)

schönes Toürchen hamma gemacht
Die gloraychen Sieben MittwochsGemsen haben 32 matschige Kilometer der Brex umgegraben und haben dabei 600 hm vernichtet um immer wieder irgendwo abfahren zu können.....gayl...


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schönes Toürchen hamma gemacht
> Die gloraychen Sieben MittwochsGemsen haben 32 matschige Kilometer der Brex umgegraben und haben dabei 600 hm vernichtet um immer wieder irgendwo abfahren zu können.....gayl...



supper... waren auch neue dabay?


----------



## T-Brex (15. September 2010)

*Samstag um AYN in SAYN am Schloß 
zahlraych erschayn*



*und denkt bitte alle nochmal an den Annahmeschluß für die Kleidersammlung am Sonntag 19.Sept.

Das wird für 1-2 Jahre die letzte Möglichkeit sein sich einzudecken !!
Also bitte wirklich nochmal prüfen ob nicht doch noch was gebraucht wird.
Besonders im Bereich Wintertrikot, Klimajacke(=leichte Winterjacke) und Winterjacke sowie Windweste könnten wir noch ein paar Stückzahlen für die Bestellung gebrauchen....haut rayn...*


----------



## klexx (15. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> schönes Toürchen hamma gemacht
> Die gloraychen Sieben MittwochsGemsen haben 32 matschige Kilometer der Brex umgegraben und haben dabei 600 hm vernichtet um immer wieder irgendwo abfahren zu können.....gayl...



Hörma Tosche su net, 750h,38km.
2 Maß Bier mit Reinhard,Fritzi,Hans,
Klaus und Klaus!!!!!!! Du Naas.


----------



## Andreas S. (15. September 2010)

hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Tosche ist ein Analfabeet im zählen.


----------



## dosenfeuer (15. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> Rennen ist das beste Training, melde dich ruhig an ich bin auch dabei.
> Im Paket sind die einzelnen Rennen günstiger.
> Die Rennserie wurde in den letzten Jahren was die Fahrer angeht immer professioneller,da teilweise Fahrer wie Hünlein und Bonnekessel auch Bundesliga mitfahren.Aber der Cup lebt auch von Hobbyfahrern wie wir zwei sind. Wie fühlt sich Cross-Country an ich zitiere Manuel Fumic:
> ...



Guten Abend Sascha und Uwe,

habe gerade Aktenzeichen XY geschaut und gehofft, dass mein Chef zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben ist, war aber nicht der Fall. In drei Wochen kommt die nächste Sendung, bin mal auf die Belohnung gespannt. 

Sascha, Uwe hat Recht, einfach mitfahren, ist einfach nur geil. Lass doch die anderen gewinnen, Hauptsache wir haben unseren Spass. Das beste Training ist das Rennen selber, sonst haste nämlich keinen Vergleich.Den Weltcup werden wir beide nicht mehr gewinnen, aber das Bier schmeckt doch nach dem Rennen echt lecker.

Gruß

Rohloffquäler, Dirk


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. September 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hörma Tosche su net, 750h,38km.
> 2 Maß Bier mit Reinhard,Fritzi,Hans,
> Klaus und Klaus!!!!!!! Du Naas.




Weltklasse !!!!


----------



## VerenaZ750 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich muss hier nun mal schwer Werbung fÃ¼r www.xp.sport.de aus Aachen machen.  
dort war ich gestern zur Bewegungs- u. Sitzpositionsanalyse (und Leistungsdiagnostik). Dort wurde ich zunÃ¤chst von Andreas (Sportmediziner Dr. Andreas Bell) auf den      Kopf gestellt. Der machte einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck, war sehr nett und hat auch interessante, wichtige Dinge herausgefunden.      Danach ging's  weiter mit meinem OrthopÃ¤diefusstechniker und anschlieÃend einer fÃ¼r die Sitzposition. Meine Ergebnisse werden nun an einen Physio weitergeleitet, der mir dann ein Trainingsprogramm zusammenstellt, um meine derzeitige Baustellen zu beseitigen. 
und dann: zieht euch warm an nÃ¤chste Saison

Ich muss an meinen Bikes noch einiges verÃ¤ndern. 
Kann das wirklich jedem weiterempfehlen. 
Die Sitzpositionsanalyse kostet 100â¬. 



Herzlichst,
eure Verena


----------



## VerenaZ750 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich muss hier nun mal schwer Werbung für www.xp.sport.de aus Aachen machen.  
dort war ich gestern zur Bewegungs- u. Sitzpositionsanalyse (und Leistungsdiagnostik). Dort wurde ich zunächst von Andreas (Sportmediziner Dr. Andreas Bell) auf den      Kopf gestellt. Der machte einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck, war sehr nett und hat auch interessante, wichtige Dinge herausgefunden.      Danach ging's  weiter mit meinem Orthopädiefusstechniker und anschließend einer für die Sitzposition. Meine Ergebnisse werden nun an einen Physio weitergeleitet, der mir dann ein Trainingsprogramm zusammenstellt, um meine derzeitige Baustellen zu beseitigen. 
und dann: zieht euch warm an nächste Saison

Ich muss an meinen Bikes noch einiges verändern. 
Kann das wirklich jedem weiterempfehlen. 
Die Sitzpositionsanalyse kostet 100. 



Herzlichst,
eure Verena


----------



## Judo-Uwe (16. September 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich muss hier nun mal schwer Werbung für www.xp.sport.de aus Aachen machen.
> ...


Hört sich gut an vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ein Tag dort investieren.
Was heißt nächste Saison es stehen noch zwei Termine an:
4. Dünsberg MTB Marathon 26.09.2010 und Büchel 10.10.2010
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VerenaZ750 (16. September 2010)

Büchel werde ich mitfahren, falls wir nicht im Urlaub sind


----------



## VerenaZ750 (16. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


>




sicher nicht


----------



## T-Brex (16. September 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> sicher nicht



Bist Du Samstag dabbay????


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. September 2010)

Hallo und Guten Abend 

@ Uwe , Dirk , Andreas 

Reissen will Ich da nichts bei den Rennen für mich zählt in erster Linie der Spaß und das Training daran ( und der Muskelkater danach  ) , da fahren soviel klasse Leute mit da wäre es Vermessen als " Anfänger " sich was auszumalen. Spaß ist alles und Ankommen die Devise.
Wäre aber sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir vll mal paar Effektive Trainigstipps geben würdet ..wie soll ich mein Training in Zukunft gestalten ?? Nur Berge fahren bis Ich kotzen muss oder eher auf der Straße und dafür lange Strecken ?? Da Uwe und Michael ja die "alten Hasen" in dem Sport sind richte Ich die Frage mal gezielt an euch .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Dirk ( Dosenfeuer) Ich hab nen guten Bardolino aufgemacht der is lecker  

Bis bald im Wald Leute 

Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer Intresse hat was richtige Ernährung betrifft kann sich demnächst mit mir in Verbindung setzen.
> 
> ...




Bin Ich Interessiert dran sag Beschayd wenn Du Infos dazu hast werd meinerseits mal gockeln danach 

Gruß der anner Pälzer


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Gude Pälzer,
> 
> hat bei den Mainzern nicht so geklappt am Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Weisste Ich konnte Dich bis eben ja noch gut leiden    bekommst sofort ne PN von Mir


----------



## dosenfeuer (16. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Abend
> 
> @ Uwe , Dirk , Andreas
> 
> ...



Guten Abend Sascha,

habe heute meinen persönlichen Rekord im Heimfahren von der Arbeit nach Hause aufgestellt. 23 Km, 500 Hm in 1Stunde und 6 min.  War 3,5 h vorher mit meinem Chef zusammen, mußte mal Aggressionen abbauen. Bin derzeit bei meinem 2. Glas Rotwein und gehe gleich in die Kiste. Mit dem Training fragste mal den black Sepp. Aber immer schön locker bleiben und nicht kotzen, wollen schließlich nicht Weltmeister werden sondern nur Helden am Wochenende, so der Titel eines interessanten Buches. 

Na dann, mal prost Sachsa, es lebe der Sport!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend Sascha,
> 
> habe heute meinen persönlichen Rekord im Heimfahren von der Arbeit nach Hause aufgestellt. 23 Km, 500 Hm in 1Stunde und 6 min.  War 3,5 h vorher mit meinem Chef zusammen, mußte mal Aggressionen abbauen. Bin derzeit bei meinem 2. Glas Rotwein und gehe gleich in die Kiste. Mit dem Training fragste mal den black Sepp. Aber immer schön locker bleiben und nicht kotzen, wollen schließlich nicht Weltmeister werden sondern nur Helden am Wochenende, so der Titel eines interessanten Buches.
> 
> Na dann, mal prost Sachsa, es lebe der Sport!!




Ja die Chefs können einen schon zu höchstleistungen bringen  Ich bin die ganze Woche schon nicht gefahren Wetter schlecht zuviel Arbeit und ne Infektion im Darmbereich haben mich diese Woche mal zu einer Pause veranlasst  nächste Woche hoffe Ich das Ich meinen kleinen Esel wieder bespringen kann . 
Dir auch noch nen schönen Abend 

PS: JA bin mit Micheal schon in Kontakt getreten deswegen 

Prost


----------



## Andreas S. (16. September 2010)

und immer daran denken:
Nur wer langsam fahren kann wird schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (16. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Ja die Chefs können einen schon zu höchstleistungen bringen  Ich bin die ganze Woche schon nicht gefahren Wetter schlecht zuviel Arbeit und ne Infektion im Darmbereich haben mich diese Woche mal zu einer Pause veranlasst  nächste Woche hoffe Ich das Ich meinen kleinen Esel wieder bespringen kann .
> Dir auch noch nen schönen Abend
> 
> PS: JA bin mit Micheal schon in Kontakt getreten deswegen
> ...



Gute Besserung und lass Dich mal richtig pflegen zu Hause. Du hast es Dir verdient. 
Kleiner Tipp am Ende: als letztes noch einen guten Schnapps oder Grappa trinken, damit der Virus an einer Alkoholvergiftung krepiert. 

Alles Gute Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (16. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> und immer daran denken:
> Nur wer langsam fahren kann wird schnell.




Nächste Woche mach Ich erstmal nen Belastungs Test mit Maske aufm Rad beim Doc ..hab das Problem das Ich Anfangs zu schnel die Luft verliere...Lunge ist soweit sehr gut laut Doc ist nur die Broncien sind zu ...naja 20 scheiss Rauchen hinterlassen eben Spuren ...und wenn man auf die 40 geht


----------



## carboni1 (16. September 2010)

Hallo ich hab mir mal die Bilder vom Sebamed geholt.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (17. September 2010)

hi Viktor,
bei mir wirds wohl nix mit Tux. Muss erst mal ein paar andere Dinge regeln.
Schade, wär gern mit Dir mal zum Schlegeis gefahren...

Gruß aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2010)

OFW...sieht doch gut aus 

und morgen...nicht vergessen.....ist Samstag !!!!!!!!!!


*um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn*

*und gaaanz zahlraych erschayn
*

Logga Toürchen auf Wunsch gegen ca. 1700/1730 h wieder zurück....


----------



## Judo-Uwe (17. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> OFW...sieht doch gut aus
> 
> und morgen...nicht vergessen.....ist Samstag !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Habe heute schon mein Samstagstoürchen hinter mir: Neuwied- Rheinsteig Richtung Bad Hönningen-Westerwaldsteig zum Malberg hoch, runter zum Wiedsteig(weg) mit kleinen technischen Herausforderungen Altwied Melsbach Schwanenteich-Neuwied,insgesamt
66km und 1800hm.Am Wochenende Dienst viel Spass morgen bei schönen Wetter sehen uns am Mittwoch.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. September 2010)

...wenn kayner mag....dann mache ich halt mit Verena allayne ein Toürchen...


@Tom ....ich nehme auch eine...kannste mitbestellen


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo meine Damen und Herren
> Vom Krankenlager schöne Grüße  ich bin leider auch nicht dabei dafür aber zu 90% nächste Woche!!!
> 
> Für die Wintersaison
> ...


 
Ich würde vieleicht so ein Akku nehmen!


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2010)

Ich auch wobei der neue Akku schon Toll ist! Ich glaub am Mittwoch kannste schon Licht mitbringen.


----------



## alutzo (17. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...wenn kayner mag....dann mache ich halt mit Verena allayne ein Toürchen...
> 
> 
> @Tom ....ich nehme auch eine...kannste mitbestellen



Hi Tosche, also mit mir kannst du morgen rechnen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. September 2010)

Ich komm Morgen wie gesagt nicht da Ich auf Muttis 60ten Geburtstag bin in Kaiserslautern 
Aber nächsten Samstag bin Ich dabay 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und Sonnenschayn 

bis bald im Wald Freunde 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. September 2010)

Förster 

Hey euch allen ein schönes Wochenende  Bis Sonntag mal 

Bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2010)

...wer Lust und Zeit hat...Sonntag 0930 h Tennisterasse Rengsdorf....Vorabtour und Streckenbesichtigung (ihr hattet dazu eine email von Klaus) zur Rengsdorfer Tour am 03.Oktober.....ich bin dabbay....sonst noch jemand ??.......bis glaych...


----------



## dosenfeuer (18. September 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Fahre jetzt los. Ich hoffe das ich meine  Erkältung überwunden habe.



Hi Micha,

hau rein du alte Rennkiste, ich will am Montag eine Medaille (GOOOOLD) sehen, wenn ich zum Kaffee in dein Büro komme.

Viel Erfolg,
Dirk


----------



## CF-Rafi (18. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Rennen OHNE Sepp!



Hi Sepp,

so eine K....Da freut man sich auf ein tolles Rennen  und dann sowas.
Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert.


----------



## T-Brex (18. September 2010)

@Black Sepp:   Tut mir Layd für Dich. Aber Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert....alles andere ist ersetzbar...

@All

Schönes knackiges Toürchen heute. 8 Gemsen mit Dame !

50 km 1100 hm.

Sayn Stromberg Siedlung Isenburg RHWeg  Haus am Pilz Aubachtal Engelsbachtal Rengsdorf Melsbach Altwied Melsbach Obelbiebel
Gladbach Heimbach Sayn fayn

Wir hatten heute nicht nur Damenbegleitung sondern auch aynen neuen "Alten" dabbay....der gute Alte Arne "Pogofreak" ist reaktiviert !!!Hat Spaß mit Euch gemacht.

Bis Morgen in Rengsdorf 0930 h Tennisterasse 
oder 
Mittwoch 1700 h Sayn Schloß 
oder 
Samstag 1300 h Sporthalle Oberwerth KO

Wir sehen uns...

Torsten

P.S. : denkt dran heute und morgen die letzte Chance auf Teamkleidung für die nächsten 2 Jahre !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BurgFräulein (18. September 2010)

Wenn die Verena öfter mitfährt, dann werde ich mich auch wieder öfter anschließen. Was ist mit Mirjam und Antoinette ???.....Bitte mal melden...


----------



## VerenaZ750 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

die Tour heute war echt top! ich ärgere mich über meine kleinen "Wegrutscher" gegen Ende...

naja, es wird langsam....

Wir sehen uns in Büchel, denke ich (wenn, dann die 60km).

LG aus Montabaur


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> die Tour heute war echt top! ich ärgere mich über meine kleinen "Wegrutscher" gegen Ende...
> 
> ...



Hi Verena,
was für einen Wegrutscher.......?????.....hat keiner gesehen....


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2010)

Das war ein schönes Toürchen heute mit dem Rheinsteiger

*Den 03.Oktober sollte sich jeder für die Rengsdorfer Tour mit dem Rheinsteiger freihalten.*

Eine wunderschöne Tour mit einigen ganz neuen Supertrails

Verraten wird noch nichts aber es wird richtig gut.

50 km  und über 1000 HM.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (19. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Das war ein schönes Toürchen heute mit dem Rheinsteiger
> 
> *Den 03.Oktober sollte sich jeder für die Rengsdorfer Tour mit dem Rheinsteiger freihalten.*
> 
> ...


 Supertrails hört sich gut an


----------



## carboni1 (19. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Supertrails hört sich gut an


 
Und Du machst am 03.10.2010 in Rengsdorf mit mir den Guido auf der Trail-Tour!


----------



## eifeljeti (19. September 2010)

Ich hab heute meine "Jahresabschlußtour" gemacht. Eine Runde durchs Elztal mit 70km und 1200hm. 
Am Mittwoch steht dann meine Schulter-OP an. Danach ist erst mal für lange Zeit nichts mit biken
Tut vielleicht auch ganz gut so eine Zwangspause. Und dann geht es mit Elan ins neue Jahr! Ein paar Ziele gibt es schon!
Hoffe das meine "Kurzen" und der Dienst mir etwas mehr Zeit lassen als dieses Jahr!
Bis dahin Gruß  @all
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (19. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Verfahrt euch nicht falls schon bemerkt ab 19.30 Uhr ists dunkel draußen
> 
> Übrigens DX hat noch eine neue Lampe seit heute gelistet


 

Schick mal den Link!


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2010)

@Hein:  laß Dich gut verarzten...bis spätestens am Herthasee...!!!!....dann mit Family und und und...

@Carboni: ...es gibt keine Trail-Tour...es gibt nur 35 oder 50 km.....

@ Uwe: ....Du könntest einer von zweien sayn der die Trails schon kennnt......aber nichts verraten....wird schön am 03.Oktober....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (19. September 2010)

Naja die Tour halt wo die Trails halt dabei sind! Ob 35 oder 50 Km egal.


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2010)

und


to xmichelx 2 U


----------



## T-Brex (19. September 2010)

*Annahmeschluß !!!!!!!!*

Wer noch Klamotten haben will, bitte heute noch melden, da ich morgen mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufnehme und die Stückzahlen brauche....


----------



## eifeljeti (19. September 2010)

@all

Danke für das -drücken

Herthasee steht ganz oben auf der Liste der Ziele.

Ob das mit den 5000km klappt? We will see! 

Hab mir extra fürs Training ein Daum Ergospinningbike gekauft. 
Damit kann ich auch mit der "maladen" Schulter fahren. 

Und Zeit für den Trainingsplan auszuarbeiten hab ich ja ab nächster Woche

Bis dahin
Hein


----------



## carboni1 (19. September 2010)

Darf man fragen welches Model?


----------



## eifeljeti (19. September 2010)

8008 TRS Pro Spinning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (20. September 2010)

Nabend zusammen bin wieder dahaym 

@michael (Sepp)  hoffe das alles ok ist bei Dir schöner Mist den man da liest hoffe das der Schaden wirklich nicht allzu hoch ist.

@Hein , Drücke Dir ebenfalls die Daumen das alles gut geht bei deiner OP komm gesund wieder haym und werd bald wieder fit 

@Tom melde Dich Bitte mal bei Mir wg Samstag falls möglich könntest Du mich vll mitnehmen ?? 

Bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. September 2010)

Ä BrexbachGems in de Palz 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=42827&id=100000492410563&l=a6c59d1fae


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Guude Middag
> 
> Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt.
> 
> ...




Die gibt es doch noch garnicht zu kaufen....Woher hast Du die Testsieger Reifen?


----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Ich hatte mal den Race King als Tubeless, der war auch sehr schnell!


----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Mit jeder Felge oder nur Tubeless Felgen?


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

.....nächsten Samstag 25.09.2010 nix um Ayn in Sayn, sondern 


*um Ayn in Koblenz an der Sporthalle Oberwerth sayn !!*

CfRafi führt uns durch den Stadtwald....er hat 60 km mit 1500 hm für uns vorberaytet.........es sind aber auch "Faulenzer-Passagen" dabbay, wo die Fußkranken KM und HM aynsparen können.......es ist gerichtet.

und das Wetter spielt keine Rolle !!..alles fahrbar...."extrem Abfahrten" sind nicht vorgesehen


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

....ist der Neue nicht der Alte Trail??...das Ende sieht aus wie unten am H.a.P.  ????


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> na dann eröffne ich mal die neue Seite


Aygentlich wollte ich Oberförsta sayn...


----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Wann zeigst Du uns mal Deinen neuen Trail


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

Carboni will nicht nur gucken...sondern auch anfassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Habt Ihr wieder SPASS gehabt ohne MICH
Genau!


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr wieder SPASS gehabt ohne MICH


..ich nicht....


----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal überlegen ob wir ne Sammelbestellung für Spike-Reifen hin kriegen beim Kollegen der am Samstag dabei war?


----------



## Deleted 56720 (21. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Carboni will nicht nur gucken...sondern auch anfassen...



anfassen kostet aba extra


----------



## T-Brex (21. September 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> anfassen kostet aba extra



..is Normal....Extras kosten extra...


----------



## carboni1 (21. September 2010)

Und was kostet das drüber fahren.........


----------



## Jaymano75 (21. September 2010)

Gestern schon das schöne Wetter für ne große Trainingsrunde genutzt -heute dann kleine Tour mit smooth....


----------



## !Ghostrider! (22. September 2010)

Fiddlehaed schrieb:


> Danke Andre,
> das war ja ne Überraschung schade dass ich nicht zuhause war, hätte Dir gern meinen neuen Trail gezeigt.
> 
> Hoffe wir fahren demnäxt nochmal ne Tour



Ja kein Thema.
Hatte dir ja gesagt das ich dir die AV´s vorbei bringe.
Wollte mich ja vorher melden, aber habe deine Nr. nicht mehr.
Der Trail sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Gestern bin ich dann den H. Pfad runter war auch mal wieder schön.


----------



## hallo_spencer (22. September 2010)

tach,

in der hoffnung partner zu finden (und nicht die nutzungsbediingungen zu unterlaufen ???)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=143091082401146

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (22. September 2010)

Nabend Gemeinde 

verdammt wird das schnell Dunkel wieder  grad mal ne Stunde gefahrn 

Sagt mal hat jmd schon was vom hein gehört ob alles gut gegangen ist und wies ihm geht ??

Gruß Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (22. September 2010)

25.09 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour 13 Uhr Neuer Treffpunkt am Sportplatz-Horchheim in der Emserstrasse ,Koblenz-Horchheim (die genaue Adresse folgt noch).


Der Treffpunkt Sporthalle Oberwerth wegen des Spiels der TUS Koblenz um 14 Uhr ist leider nicht mehr möglich!!!!!

Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es in der Emserstrasse oder bei mir hinter dem Haus  (Beckenkampstrasse).
Meine genaue Adresse bitte per PN anfordern.


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. September 2010)

schöne Tour mit 8 Gemsen heute  - hoffe dem Gestürtzen geht es gut. Wir hatten noch etwas am unteren Ende des Römertrails auf Euch gewartet, hatten Euch die Wanderer aufgehalten? Oder sayd ihr über die Waldautobahn zurück.
Dank auch an den Guido Schicko - tolle neue Strecken für mich trotz Heimatrevier.
So km und hm folgen durch Schicko.
Heute erstmalig auch die Fern-Ost-Lampe getestet - funzt super.


----------



## carboni1 (22. September 2010)

Bei mir waren es 550 Hm und 25 Km.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (23. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> 25.09 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour 13 Uhr Neuer Treffpunkt am Sportplatz-Horchheim in der Emserstrasse ,Koblenz-Horchheim (die genaue Adresse folgt noch).
> 
> 
> Der Treffpunkt Sporthalle Oberwerth wegen des Spiels der TUS Koblenz um 14 Uhr ist leider nicht mehr möglich!!!!!
> ...


Hallo Rafi,
hast du die beiden Traumpfade drin, Brey und Rhens, oder nur Waldautobahn?


----------



## CF-Rafi (23. September 2010)

25.09 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour 13 Uhr
 Neuer Treffpunkt ist der Sportplatz-KO-Horchheim an Ecke Emserstrasse/Wiesenpfad (unterhalb der Südbrücke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (23. September 2010)

da simma dabbay


----------



## T-Brex (24. September 2010)

....nischt schlöcht Hörr Spöcht.....

aber Du hast vergessen daß : die Sonne um ayn imma schaynt in Sayn und morgen wird das so im Stadtwald sayn.......und wenn nicht, dann fahren wir halt die überdachte Strecke...die ist dann halt etwas kürzer...


----------



## SKlein1974 (24. September 2010)

Muss Morgen Früh noch arbeiten gehen will versuchen das Ich um 13h am Treffpunkt bin hab jetzt dann Doch ne Transportmöglichkeit für mein Eselchen falls Ich aber bis spätestens 13.15 nicht da bin schaff Ich es nicht ..

Hoffe bis Morgen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Muss Morgen Früh noch arbeiten gehen will versuchen das Ich um 13h am Treffpunkt bin hab jetzt dann Doch ne Transportmöglichkeit für mein Eselchen falls Ich aber bis spätestens 13.15 nicht da bin schaff Ich es nicht ..
> 
> Hoffe bis Morgen
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Hast eine PN.


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Findet die Tour im Freien statt! oder ist der Stadtwald überdacht?




Klar ist der Wald überdacht......mit vielen Regenwolken.
Also die Regenponchos mitbringen.

Es soll nur morgens regnen...weiss der Teufel


----------



## CF-Rafi (24. September 2010)

25.09 Koblenzer Stadtwald-Tour 13 Uhr
 Neuer Treffpunkt ist der Sportplatz-KO-Horchheim an Ecke Emserstrasse/Wiesenpfad (unterhalb der Südbrücke).

.....wir sehen uns morgen.Hoffentlich bei regnerischen 15°C.
Muss noch eine letzte und kurze Nachtschicht schieben.
Also bis morgen


----------



## eifeljeti (24. September 2010)

Hallo Gemsen!

Melde mich zurück aus dem Krankenhaus. OP ist super verlaufen. Mein Doc. hat sich echt Mühe gegeben. So wie es aussieht kann ich eventuell schon in 6-8 Wochen wieder aufs Bike
Werd ich wohl doch meine "Winterreifen" aufs Bike montieren
Bis dahin
Grüße @all
Hein


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. September 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen!
> 
> Melde mich zurück aus dem Krankenhaus. OP ist super verlaufen.



Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. September 2010)

Morgen,

erster.
Bis gleich.Im Moment ist es trocken.
Dann gehe ich jetzt Schäffchen zählen: 1...2...3...


----------



## SKlein1974 (25. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Freunde 

@Hein na Super Klasse das es so gut gelaufen ist , auch von Mir gute und schnelle Genesungswünsche 

So mal sehn ob Ich das dann schaff bis heut Mittag falls nicht meld ICh mich beim Rafi 
Bis dann im Wald 

Gruß Sascha 

ps: Moin Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. September 2010)

Hallo Gemsen,
viel Spass heute bei der Stadtwaldtour.
Ich starte morgen bei der deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft in Biebertal,jedoch darf ich nur eine Runde fahren(54km und 1440hm).
Die Profis und Lizenzfahrer müssen zwei Runden absolvieren.
Wen es interessiert,HR bringt abends um 19.30 eine Zusammenfassung.
Die gesamte deutsche Elite wird am Start sein.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2010)

Servus!
komme aus Idstein und wollte evtl in einer Woche am Sonntag mit meinem Enduro rund um Koblenz/Mosel fahren.
Gibts da ne schöne Tour mit möglichst viel schönen Trails?
darf auch gerne knifflig sein.am liebsten Spitzkehren 
In meiner Signatur sind 2 Videos die eig am besten zeigen was ich so fahre.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat oder evtl sogar Zeit wäre das äußerst praktisch


----------



## dosenfeuer (25. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Gemsen,
> viel Spass heute bei der Stadtwaldtour.
> Ich starte morgen bei der deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft in Biebertal,jedoch darf ich nur eine Runde fahren(54km und 1440hm).
> Die Profis und Lizenzfahrer müssen zwei Runden absolvieren.
> ...



Halo Uwe,

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg morgen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (25. September 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Servus!
> komme aus Idstein und wollte evtl in einer Woche am Sonntag mit meinem Enduro rund um Koblenz/Mosel fahren.
> Gibts da ne schöne Tour mit möglichst viel schönen Trails?
> darf auch gerne knifflig sein.am liebsten Spitzkehren
> ...


 Hallo Idsteiner,
am Sonntag den 03.10. findet in Rengsdorf die 7. RWW-Trophy statt,sind zwei geführte Touren 35km und 850hm sowie 50km und 1250hm. Start um 10.00 Uhr bei den Tennisterassen in Rengsdorf oberhalb von Neuwied.Sind auch Singletrails mit Spitzkehren dabei nur nicht so verblockt wie im Video.
WE RIDE WHERE YOU WALK


----------



## carboni1 (25. September 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Servus!
> komme aus Idstein und wollte evtl in einer Woche am Sonntag mit meinem Enduro rund um Koblenz/Mosel fahren.
> Gibts da ne schöne Tour mit möglichst viel schönen Trails?
> darf auch gerne knifflig sein.am liebsten Spitzkehren
> ...


 
Geh mal hier hin das ist vermutlich Deine Liga, die fahre in und um Koblenz und bauen auch Freeridestrecken!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434934&page=52&highlight=koblenz


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. September 2010)

_[FONT="]5 Gemsen Offroad in Koblenzer Stadtwald .
55 Km und 1200 Hm bei top Wetter (wer hätte es gedacht,kein Tropfen Wasser von oben).Kraftzerrende Uphills und schnelle Downhills mit Singeltrailanteil haben die 5 unter die Stollen genommen.Und die neu Gemse "Sebb" hat sich wacker geschlagen.
Zu der Strecke:Oberwerth-F.Turm-Hünnenfeld-Boppard-Buchholz-Boppard-Waldesch-Rittersturz-Oberwerth.[/FONT]_


----------



## T-Brex (25. September 2010)

hat Spaß gemacht. Da hat der Rafi eine schöne Tour ausgesucht...sogar mit Salamander-Trail


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. September 2010)

....und morgen fahre ich den Grossteil der Rhenser-Strecke ab.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.Start wäre Oberwerth 1200-1300 Uhr.

Oberförster


----------



## CF-Rafi (25. September 2010)

@Uwe: Viel Erfolg morgen.Zeige den Profis , wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (25. September 2010)

Habe heute auch die regenfreie Zeit genutzt und in der Eifel ne schöne kleine Tour (25km, 450hm) mit dem EifelGreg gemacht.


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2010)

....wie meinte os Wolli Niedecken aynst...zwische Salzjebäck unn Bier....?

dann kann unsere Tour nur hayßen:


*.....zwische Foijasalamanda unn Thrombosestrümpp.....*


----------



## ww-ck (26. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *.....zwische Feuersalamanda unn Thrombosestrümpp.....*


... und schon ist nach der 'Mettbrötchentour' der nächste Tourname entstanden.
Moje


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Was machst denn wenn es demnächst kalt wird ?
> 
> Und första








plus Zehenwärmer 
plus ggf. Überschlüpfer
und natürlich der ganze andere WINTER KRAM
wie warme Gedanken und so


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> frieren!



Hier noch ein paar Tipps gegen frieren:
- daheim bleiben
- die Heizung anmachen und eine Kerze
- eine Wärmflasche
- Ein warmes Fußbad mit Rosmarinöl belebt und wärmt ganz kräftig
- Wenn zwischendurch gymnastische Übungen gemacht werden, beugt das dem Auskühlen durch Reglosigkeit ebenfalls vor.
- heisser Tee mit Honig
- Den Winter in die Hölle wünschen
- In den warmen Süden reisen
- Mit Zeitungspapier (unter) der Kleidung, seinen Körper auskleiden
- Kalt duschen macht weniger anfällig gegen Kälte.
- wärmende lebensmittel zu sich nehmen: ingwer, chili, zimt, kürbis, linsen, knoblauch, zwiebel, wurzelgemüse


und und und


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Tipps gegen frieren:
> - daheim bleiben
> - die Heizung anmachen und eine Kerze
> - eine Wärmflasche
> ...



....da haste nochwas vergessen....: *bergauf fahren*.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2010)

Bei dem zarten Gehölz geht natürlich noch quergestrayft....für die schwereren "Stämme" am besten längs.....wayl Querstrayfen tragen auf...bei längsgestrayft könnte man aber auch auf dumme Gedanken kommen.........vor allem in schwarz wayß...........dann doch die klaynen uni-schwarzen.....alles andere ist Panne.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

Super Beinlinge!

Es gibt auch noch den passenden Helm dazu:





Mach mal ne Rundmail fertig


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Mit einigen dieser sachen liege ich gerade hier vor pc und fernseher im bett.
> 
> Kopf zu, Nase zu und sonst alles was man so vor dem Marathon in büchel nicht gerade gebrauchen kann!



na dann schnelle Besserung. 
Gibt es schon News vom Uwe & Co ?


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. September 2010)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> @Hangi,
> 
> ich bzw. Sarah hat noch wurst bei euch gekauft! Hast mir da wohl ne ladung in den schinken geschmuggelt!




Tacktische Kriegsführung nennt man sowas , Du wirst langsam zu schnell für Tom deswegen hat der Dich jetzt Langsamer gemacht für Büchel


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. September 2010)




----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> na dann schnelle Besserung.
> Gibt es schon News vom Uwe & Co ?


Hey, bin froh das ich nur eine Runde fahren durfte, Gesamtplatz 39 und Ak 9, von über 300 Startern.  War bis jetzt die anspruchsvollste Strecke die ich dieses Jahr in einem Halbmarathon gefahren bin.
Bei der Bergwertung mußte ich die letzten zehn Meter schieben genau die Stelle die live auf Videoleinwand in der Großsporthalle übertragen wurde.Die Singletrails downhill waren noch härter an einer Stelle warteten die Zuschauer auf Stürze paralell ging es wieder hoch und man hörte die Meute bei jedem Sturz grölen.
Hallo Beppo die Sabine Spitz sieht ja richtig gut aus und einen dicken Hintern hat sie auch nicht.
Sie hat ihren Meistertitel verteidigt.
Bei den Männern 1.Jochen Käß 2.Moritz Milan 3.Kurschat fünfter Karl Platt.
Günter Reitz 6.Platz Sen 2
Hans von der SIG ist gestürtzt und in der zweiten Runde eingebrochen.
Eric Hünlein auf Platz zwei liegend mit zwei Platten ausgeschieden(Conti Race King XS)
So bis Büchel laß ich es jetzt ruhiger angehen.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Räspäkt
> 
> Wo und wann kommt das heute im TV???


 Heute um 19.30 in der Hessenschau auf HR.


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

*Die Quintessenz ist also: *Sabine Spitz ist so heiss wie Ihr Name und braucht einen *Waffe*nschein und Contis neue Gummimischung ist keine Wunder*waffe*.

See u in Büschel!


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. September 2010)

Hallo Uwe 

Auch Ich zolle Dir Respekt gut gemacht wie immer  , Hast Du vom Hans noch was genaueres Erfahren ob Er Verletzt ist oder so ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. September 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> 
> Auch Ich zolle Dir Respekt gut gemacht wie immer  , Hast Du vom Hans noch was genaueres Erfahren ob Er Verletzt ist oder so ??
> 
> Gruß Sascha


 Hautabschürfungen und starke Prellungen hat sich mit vierzig Sachen in der Kurve abgelegt konnte aber zum Glück weiterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> *Die Quintessenz ist also: *Sabine Spitz ist so heiss wie Ihr Name und braucht einen *Waffe*nschein und Contis neue Gummimischung ist keine Wunder*waffe*.
> 
> See u in Büschel!


 So isses,bis spätestens in Büchel


----------



## Jaymano75 (26. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> So isses,bis spätestens in Büchel



natürlich auch auf der obligatorischen Feierabendrunde.


@all: Es war Zeit für ein neues Profilicon......In Memory of my old days as a RocknRoller....


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. September 2010)

Das war aber ein kurzer Bericht von der Meisterschaft aber Hauptsache Sabine hatte Ihr Lachen aufgesetzt , Ich find die " Nett " die Frau hat was drauf  . Schade das die Männer nicht gezeigt wurden !!

Sascha


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. September 2010)

@Uwe : top Ergebnis

bei der Hessenschau haben sie nur die Spitz gezeigt.
Das ist doch eine Männerdiskriminierung.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (26. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> @Uwe : top Ergebnis
> 
> bei der Hessenschau haben sie nur die Spitz gezeigt.
> Das ist doch eine Männerdiskriminierung.


 Ist halt nur Randsport immerhin habe ich mich beim Interview von Sabine im Hintergrund in der roten Winterjacke wiedererkannt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (26. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ist halt nur Randsport immerhin habe ich mich beim Interview von Sabine im Hintergrund in der roten Winterjacke wiedererkannt.



...aber von der sch.... Pferde-Jagt haben die 5 min gezeigt.
Und sowas zählt als Sport


----------



## SKlein1974 (26. September 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> ...aber von der sch.... Pferde-Jagt haben die 5 min gezeigt.
> Und sowas zählt als Sport




Lach Rafi fahr Dich wieder runter , Pferdesport ist halt schon älter als Radsport und bekannter da machst Du nix dran


----------



## T-Brex (26. September 2010)

@Müsli: bis nächsten Sonntag....Rengsdorf !!

@All:

hier die nächsten Termine:

*Mittwoch 29 Sept. 1700 h Schloß Sayn Fayerabendrunde
*
Samstag  02 Okt. NIX, dafür

*Sonntag  03 Okt. Rengsdorf Tennisterasse 0930 h*


----------



## SKlein1974 (27. September 2010)

Första 

Wünsche einen angenehmen Start in die neue Woche 

Bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (27. September 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hey, bin froh das ich nur eine Runde fahren durfte, Gesamtplatz 39 und Ak 9, von über 300 Startern. War bis jetzt die anspruchsvollste Strecke die ich dieses Jahr in einem Halbmarathon gefahren bin.
> Bei der Bergwertung mußte ich die letzten zehn Meter schieben genau die Stelle die live auf Videoleinwand in der Großsporthalle übertragen wurde.Die Singletrails downhill waren noch härter an einer Stelle warteten die Zuschauer auf Stürze paralell ging es wieder hoch und man hörte die Meute bei jedem Sturz grölen.
> Hallo Beppo die Sabine Spitz sieht ja richtig gut aus und einen dicken Hintern hat sie auch nicht.
> Sie hat ihren Meistertitel verteidigt.
> ...


 
Hallo Uwe,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 9. Platz.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Judo-Uwe (27. September 2010)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 9. Platz.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Glückwünsche. Vielleicht wäre mehr drin gewesen,wenn ich nicht die ersten drei Tage der Woche 240km und 3500hm gefahren wäre, das Wetter war halt so schön.Sehe es als Vorbereitung für Büchel


----------



## T-Brex (28. September 2010)

morgen

*Mittwoch 1700 h Feierabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn *(an Beleuchtung denken)


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Palim palam
> @ Tosche Första am Abend gabs schon lange nicht mehr .
> 
> Wetterchen treibt mich dazu tatsächlich den Winter einzuläuten.
> ...




Erklärs Mir !!!


----------



## eifeljeti (28. September 2010)

Also ich bin beim Winterpokal dabei.
Mein Zimmerbike ist auch schon startklar!
Bleibe nur noch die Teamfrage.
Wie wärs denn mit einem Eifelgemsenteam?
Grüße der
Hein


----------



## eifeljeti (28. September 2010)

Ich denke schon das es fair ist!

Vorschlag: 
Slaughtergirl
Hangschieber
ofw
SKlein
Eifeljeti

Wäre doch ne schöne Mischung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (28. September 2010)

So weit weg ist Wiesbaden ja nicht. Sozusagen Voreifel!!


----------



## carboni1 (28. September 2010)

Zählen auch Hundespaziergänge und die lauferei auf der Arbeit


----------



## SKlein1974 (28. September 2010)

@ Tom , Ich hab den Link gelesen daraus ersieht man das es ein Punktespiel ist sonst nix

Gruß Sascha


----------



## eifeljeti (28. September 2010)

@Oliver
Du musst nur biken bis die Kette glüht! Sonst nichts


----------



## eifeljeti (28. September 2010)

Für alle die nicht wissen was der Winterpokal ist!

Schaut mal auf dieser Seite ganz nach oben über den Schiftzug IBC. 
Dort sind verschiedene Untermenues aufgeführt. 
Unteranderem findet ihr dort  "Winterpokal"  
Einfach anklicken. Dann findet ihr alles Wissenswertes (z.B. Regeln etc)
Gruß Hein


----------



## SKlein1974 (29. September 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht wissen was der Winterpokal ist!
> 
> Schaut mal auf dieser Seite ganz nach oben über den Schiftzug IBC.
> Dort sind verschiedene Untermenues aufgeführt.
> ...




 Danke Hein , jetzt hab Ich es Verstanden  Bin dabay , Team ist egal 

Gruß Sascha 

ps: Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## T-Brex (29. September 2010)

..vor dem Winterpokal kommt glaych erst mal ein schönes *Fayerabendründchen 1700 h ab Schloß Sayn*, mit Beleuchtung !!!...Start im Sonnenschayn.....ihr Couchpotatos!!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. September 2010)

schöne Tour heute abend, T-Brex wird die Details posten.
Das Video wird in ca. 1 Stunde online sayn. Link poste ich dann hier.
#


----------



## Jaymano75 (29. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Jaja das freut mich, blöd nur das du im falschen Moment deinen Kinematographen ausgeschaltet hast
> Aber zumindest haste den Beweis das ich um den Baum herum gekommen bin




_Ich habe sehr sehr viel Material von Dir!!! Ich habe den Clip nach Dir benannt: Tom-jumps-the-trail 
*und hier ist er:* [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaQ2kcFxjkg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Tom-jumps-the-trail-Tour[/nomedia]


Viel Spaß !

_


----------



## Judo-Uwe (30. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> _Ich habe sehr sehr viel Material von Dir!!! Ich habe den Clip nach Dir benannt: Tom-jumps-the-trail _
> _*und hier ist er:* YouTube - Tom-jumps-the-trail-Tour_
> 
> 
> _Viel Spaß !_


Schöner Clip Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M132 (30. September 2010)

Zum Video: Darf ich mal Fragen, wo sich der Trail befindet, der auf den Parkplatz mündet bzw. wo der Parkplatz selbst ist?

Komme selbst aus der Umgebung und bin meistens im Brexbachtal unterwegs


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. September 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> _Ich habe sehr sehr viel Material von Dir!!! Ich habe den Clip nach Dir benannt: Tom-jumps-the-trail
> *und hier ist er:* YouTube        - Tom-jumps-the-trail-Tour
> 
> 
> ...




 Sehr schönes Video Jens gut gedreht müssen wir Dich bald umbenennen in " JaySpielberg75 " 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. September 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Zum Video: Darf ich mal Fragen, wo sich der Trail befindet, der auf den Parkplatz mündet bzw. wo der Parkplatz selbst ist?
> 
> Komme selbst aus der Umgebung und bin meistens im Brexbachtal unterwegs




Hallo 

Am besten mal Mittwochs um 17oo Uhr in Sayn am Schloss sayn oder um 1300 Samstags Dort wird Dir geholfen dann 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## M132 (30. September 2010)

Naja, das ist aber auch relativ ungünstig, weil ich > 10 km Anfahrt hätte.
Ich kenne mich auch gut dort aus, nur der eine Trail interessiert mich


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. September 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber auch relativ ungünstig, weil ich > 10 km Anfahrt hätte.
> Ich kenne mich auch gut dort aus, nur der eine Trail interessiert mich


yep, Rheinsteig Richtung Burg Sayn auf den Parkplatz.


----------



## T-Brex (30. September 2010)

...mehr wird aber nicht verraten...wer mehr will, muß mit uns fahren...


----------



## SKlein1974 (30. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...mehr wird aber nicht verraten...wer mehr will, muß mit uns fahren...




Rööööschtög , nabend Tosche  Alter Färtensucher


----------



## T-Brex (30. September 2010)

Hallo Lakkes

....das waren gestern 9 Gemsen, 28 km, 650 hm, und 2 Plattfüße....dadurch haben sich zuletzt auch die mitgeschleppten Lampen noch gelohnt........


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. September 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo Lakkes
> 
> ....das waren gestern 9 Gemsen, 28 km, 650 hm, und 2 Plattfüße....dadurch haben sich zuletzt auch die mitgeschleppten Lampen noch gelohnt........



Mensch Tosche, bist ja richtig gut den Römertrail runter -sieht super dynamisch und klasse aus auf dem [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaQ2kcFxjkg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Tom-jumps-the-trail-Tour[/nomedia], oder?!














































































































oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (30. September 2010)

Sieht nach ner richtig schönen Tour aus  , Wer fährt den am Sonntag mit ??


----------



## T-Brex (30. September 2010)

Sonntag werden hoffentlich mehr als 10 Gemsen am Start sayn in Rengsdorf....

35 oder 50 wahlweise geführte Tour....gleiche Strecke, nur bei den 50ern werden ein paar Schleifen extra eingebaut. Sehr schöne Tour...lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und ist für alle Gemsen machbar. Für Alle ! ..auch für die ayn oder andere Dame....


----------



## Jaymano75 (30. September 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Darf man das überhaupt?
> Platz verschwenden ohne lesbaren Inhalt
> 
> Dann geb ich mal wieder den Infomann
> ...



Schreiben ist silber - Leerzeilen sind toll....

Hangi, wie kommt den der Hammer auf unsere Seite?


----------



## ww-ck (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tom,
du kannst hier aufführen was du willst, aber jetzt ist raus wieso du so schnell bist. Auch ist jetzt geklärt warum der Carboni ohne Training so gute Zeiten fährt. Ihr beiden sitzt als Metzger natürlich an der Quelle und sucht euch die 'besten' Fleischstücke raus. Und vor dem Rennen wird dann ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch gegessen. Tja hat der Alberto euer Geheimnis verraten.
c.u. Christian


----------



## ww-ck (1. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Du hast Verena und ihren Bruder vergessen
> 
> Ich sach ja in Geflügel liegt die Kraft .
> Rind ist keine große Ausrede richtig provesionell wird das damit nur in den Staaten gemacht.
> ...


Früher Zahnpasta, heute Fleisch und Morgen????


----------



## carboni1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Der Tom fährt ja auch viel und hat leichte Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (1. Oktober 2010)

Tosche hat sein RömerturmTrauma überwunden,lags am Bike oder an der Kamera?
Man nennt ihn auch den Trailbanger


----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Tosche hat sein RömerturmTrauma überwunden,lags am Bike oder an der Kamera?
> Man nennt ihn auch den Trailbanger



...na der ayne bangt den Trail...der andere in der Flyawaybar in Atzelgift...newah Herr Poolbanger .....


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Platzverschwender!
> Lakkes, der Mann mit dem Scrollrad!



Nabend Müsli ...Verstehe den Satz irgendwie nicht so ganz ??


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Oktober 2010)

ich verstehe es jetzt aber auch gar nicht mehr, Müsli Du verwirrst uns


----------



## carboni1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Abfahrt in Rengsdorf! Wer von euch ist da, eventuell mit Navi oder ohne Navi ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (1. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> War das jetzt so schwer?
> Um mit Loddar M. zu antworten:
> 
> "Again what learned"




das mit dem Scrollrad ist ja klar, aber der Personenzusammenhang ist unklar. Aber huuu kährs


----------



## SKlein1974 (1. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> sorry: lakkes ist rehabilitiert.
> 
> Du warst es.   Yay yay:   Siehe #6651
> 
> ...




Verrückter Kerl   alles Ok 

Ich hab vor am Sonntag auch zu fahren muss das nur noch der Regentschaft schonend beibringen  , Treffpunkt ist doch der Tennisplatz in Rengsdorf oder ?? ist doch in der Nähe vom Alten Schwimmbad oder irre Ich mich da ??


----------



## T-Brex (1. Oktober 2010)

...Rengsdorf Sonntag 03.10.10 ..Start zwischen 0945 h - 1000 h.

Treff: 0930 h an den Tennisterassen in Rengsdorf (Nähe Montemare)

Bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....ich lade die "AbundzuGemsen" nochmal separat ayn...


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Oktober 2010)

Örster  

Einen schönen guten Morgen liebe Radgemeinde , wünsche Euch und euren Familien ein schönes Wochenende 

bis bald im Wald 

Mit Sportlichen Grüße Sascha


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Oktober 2010)

auch wenn man es nicht für möglich halten sollte. morgen gibt gutes Wetter. http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html 
War extra an der Wetterstation und hab die Daten für morgen geändert  

Wird etwas matschig, sonst sollte alles klappen. Werden wie in den Vorjahren eine Gruppe 35 km und zwei Gruppen 50 km bilden. Vom Anspruch ist es eher eine leichtere Tour, das ist aber wie immer relativ. 

Hoffe wir sehen uns!

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (2. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Sepp und Uwe
> 
> Kleine Montagemeldung der XKing Schlauchpneus als Zwangstubelessversion.
> Aufziehen ist ja klar ohne Probs.
> ...


 Hardcore-Racer wie Christian Fischer fahren immer volles Risiko:
Schlauchpneus mit Milch


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wer fährt den Morgen welche Tour ?? Ich könnte ggf jmd mitnehmen hab nen kleinen Transporter von der Firma 2 Bikes kann Ich transportieren wer Interesse hat PN an mich !! Ich fahr um 9 bei mir weg dahaym !!

Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Oktober 2010)

MTB ist viel schöner als TV )


----------



## carboni1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Genau!


----------



## carboni1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Tom kannst ruhig morgen kommen, morgen ist KEINE Dopingkontrolle


----------



## carboni1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Lass mal zum Frühstück die Wurst weg und ess Gelee oder sonstiges dann brauchste Dir wegen der Kontrolle keine Sorgen machen

Schade das Du morgen nicht da bist!


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Gelee was da alles drin ist  da sind anstatt Waychmacher Stayfmacher drin  und und und.



Aha deswegen konnt Ich heut Morgen nur im Stehen fahren 

Wer kommt den jetzt alles Morgen ?? Ich , Dirk , Tosche?? , Musli ?? wer noch ?? 

Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (2. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Aha deswegen konnt Ich heut Morgen nur im Stehen fahren
> 
> Wer kommt den jetzt alles Morgen ?? Ich , Dirk , Tosche?? , Musli ?? wer noch ??
> 
> Sascha


 
Uwe un ikke machen vermutlich morgen den Guido 
Uwe hat das Navi im Kopf und ich am MTB


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja Nice ...aber denkt dran das Thempo locker zu halten sonst schmeise mer dem Uwe paar Steine in den Rucksack 

Aha mal wieder OBENFörster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Oktober 2010)

Euch morgen viel Spaß auf der Trophy.


----------



## SKlein1974 (2. Oktober 2010)

Was mit Dir Morgen Jens ??


----------



## carboni1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch den alten Holzmichel (SAndy)?


----------



## T-Brex (2. Oktober 2010)

Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen, habe ich alle, alle Gemsen, auch die Taylzaytgemsen nochmal extra ayngeladen...da werden morgen mindestens 10 Gemsen auflaufen....eher mehr.....


----------



## Jaymano75 (2. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Was mit Dir Morgen Jens ??



kann layder nicht.


----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2010)

ich beglayte den hangi
wäre lieber in Rengsdorf
zum 2. Mal findet eine Rww ohne mich statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir! Alles soweit fit?
> 
> Lass es langsam angehen!  Die Anstiege sind nächste Woche auch noch da!
> 
> Ich werde morgen anstatt deiner die rote Laterne wie das olympische Feuer  durch Wälder Wied und Wiesen tragen



es gibt kleine aber feine Fortschritte
SÄndy 21


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Oktober 2010)

Zwayta 

Guten Morgen Viktor 

so mal Frühstücken und Rucksack packen , bis glaych in Rengsdorf 

Sascha


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe Heute mal ein 29er ausprobiert. Kleine Laacher See Runde.
Läuft ganz gut. Ist aber noch ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Leider ein wenig schwerer als mein 26er.
Ausführlicher Bericht folgt!

Gruß an alle Gemsen 

Jörg


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey Tom,

dafür, habe ich doch dieses hier! 






Gruß Jörg


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne RWW Trophy...wie immer...heute mit 13 Gemsen 

Vielen Dank nochmals an Klaus und das Orgateam. Nächstes Jahr ist schon wieder gebucht


----------



## SKlein1974 (3. Oktober 2010)

JO schließ mich Tosche an war ne klasse Tour viel Matsch am Mann und Bike aber Geil , Rücken und Beine tun höllisch weh den LEICHT stell Ich mir anders vor (@Tosche) aber wie gesagt schöne geile Tour nächstes Jahr bin Ich auf jedenfall wieder dabay . Weiss jmd wie die Frau mit dem Schwarzen Liteville hies ?? ( die mit der Meckerfrau im Schlepptau  ) die war nett  haben uns gut unterhalten wärend der Tour.

Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite an Klaus und das Orgateam !!!

So jetzt leg Ich Mich auf die Couch und lass den Lieben Gott ein guten Mann sein heut wird nix mehr gemacht.

Fotos Folgen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss das mal hier in die Runde schmeissen!
Da hat sich einer die Mavic Crossmax SLR Neu gekauft und der Händler(Fahrradfachgeschäft) hat ihm gesagt er müsse bei seinem Gewicht ca.75kg die Conti Race King mit Schlauch fahren um den LRS optimal nutzen zu können! Die Laufräder hätten auch eine Gewichtsbegrenzung von 75kg Fahrergewicht


----------



## CF-Rafi (3. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich muss das mal hier in die Runde schmeissen!
> Da hat sich einer die Mavic Crossmax SLR Neu gekauft und der Händler(Fahrradfachgeschäft) hat ihm gesagt er müsse bei seinem Gewicht ca.75kg die Conti Race King mit Schlauch fahren um den LRS optimal nutzen zu können! Die Laufräder hätten auch eine Gewichtsbegrenzung von 75kg Fahrergewicht



also laut Mavic sind es EMPHFOLENE 85 kg ,aber wo bleibt das Gepäck?
Keine Sorge.Würde mir nur Gedanken machen , wenn man über 90 kg hätte.
Fahre die ST's und musste die noch nie zentrieren lassen


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey Tom,

durfte noch mit der Familie Wandern 
War heute aber auch wirklich super Wetter!
Poison, wird ab November, auch 29er bringen.
Die Musterräder, stehen schon im Laden.
Die Rahmen, machen einen guten Eindruck.
Die Geometrien, scheinen auch zu stimmen
(habe mir mal eine Liste geben lassen).

Mit der Location, hattest Du Recht. Gänsehals bei Bell.
War noch auf dem Hinweg, hatte mir mal die Baustelle,
im Nettetal angeschaut. Schöne huppelige 29er Teststrecke.
Am See, waren die standard Wege, aber auch nicht matschig.
Daher, das recht saubere Bike 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> So eine ******* habe ich noch nie gehört.Ich mache doch keinen Schlauch in einen UST Laufradsatz.
> 
> Es gibt halt Fachfirmen.


 
Hier die Firma:

E..... - Zweiradsport GmbH

56479 Niederroßbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schlauch rein, Schlauch nein, Milch drin, Druck hin, Druck her,
> 
> war heute ne schöne Tour! Teilweise noch etwas feucht, aber alles fahrbar!
> 
> ...


 
Du gehst morgen bestimmt in Stuttgart21 zur Demo


Müsli ich wünsche Dir ein tolle Woche und fall nicht, bei der vielen fliegerei, vom Himmel! Dir und Deiner Familie noch einen Erholsamen Urlaub!

P.S. Habe mich eben für das 6.und letzte Rennen für dieses Jahr in Büchel angemeldet.


----------



## ww-ck (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin, Moin,
war Gestern mit Sohnemann an der Mosel. 65 km und knapp 22er Schnitt bei Gegenwind Richtung Cochem waren nach knapp 5 Wochen Pause nicht schlecht für ihn. Wetter war super, muß man einfach ausnutzen.


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen Leute 

Auch von Mir wie immer einen guten Start in die Neue Woche haut rein und wie immer .....

Bis Bald im Wald 

PS: Reifen hin oder her , Ich denke das Ding an der Felge muss der Beansruchung stand halten den Rest schnell oder langsam fahren machen eh die Beine aus . Aber Ich hab da noch keine Ahnung von 

Gruß Sascha 

@Uwe Ich hoffe das nach der Anstrengenden Tour deine Nachtschicht nicht so schlimm war für Dich


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin Gemsen,

Danke für Eure Teilnahme an unserer Rww-Trophy, und ein besonderer Dank an die geliehenen Guides.  Leider haben wir uns ja nicht mehr getroffen, ich hoffe es sind alle gut über die Runde gekommen? 
Bilder und Vids muss ich noch bearbeiten, dauerd sicher einige Tage. Stells dann ein und geb hier Bescheid.

Gruß aus R.

Klaus


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute
> 
> Auch von Mir wie immer einen guten Start in die Neue Woche haut rein und wie immer .....
> 
> ...


Ich fand die Tour auch schön,unten Match und oben Sonne 
Nur um so eine Tour flüssig zu fahren muss man sie trotz Navi vorher mal abgefahren sein. Unser Navigator fragte mich dauernd nach dem Weg, obwohl ich zum Glück auch noch nicht alle Trails kannte.
So heute nachmittag die gleiche Tour im zwanziger Schnitt.
Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Denk dran, nicht soviel machen am Sonntag zählt es nochmal


Ich denk du gibst mir Windschatten?


----------



## dosenfeuer (4. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Logisch. Die SLR sind jetzt drauf. Sieht geil aus. Jetzt 3 Stunden locker rollen



Jetzt schon radeln Sepp, machste Teilzeit bei der Firma? Wollte  heute auch mit dem Bike nach Hause, ist aber was ins Auge gekommen heute Nacht. Geht jetzt wieder, sehen uns morgen und genieß den schönen Tag.

Dirk


----------



## CF-Rafi (4. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und für die,die es nicht erwarten können das linke 26er soll und wird es sein



das rechte sieht richtig gross aus,wäre aber ein Versuch wert.
Man müsste ein 29er einfach probefahren.


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tour auch schön,unten Match und oben Sonne
> Nur um so eine Tour flüssig zu fahren muss man sie trotz Navi vorher mal abgefahren sein. Unser Navigator fragte mich dauernd nach dem Weg, obwohl ich zum Glück auch noch nicht alle Trails kannte.
> So heute nachmittag die gleiche Tour im zwanziger Schnitt.
> Bis bald im Wald.


 
Das war gestern für mich eine Rally nur das ich auch den Copiloten ersetzen musste! Das Navi ist auf 3m genau und wenn die Wege nur 3m auseinander sind sieht man das nicht direkt auf dem Navi........und gleichzeitig wird man von der Mannschaft noch gedrängelt! Obwohl wir schon in der schnelleren Gruppe unterwegs waren und uns auch von denen abgesetzt haben! Fahr mal mit dem Auto und Navi mit 150km/h durch ein Wohngebiet und versuche dich nicht zu verfahren, damit du weist was ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Fahr doch am Mittwoch in Sayn, bin dann auch da! Das Wetter soll die ganze Woche so sein!


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Keiner weis was mit Willi ist! Wetter soll bis Sonntag trocken sein, weshalb ich mich auch angemeldet habe.


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> So heute nachmittag die gleiche Tour im zwanziger Schnitt.
> Bis bald im Wald.



 Du Tier hast Du auch noch andere Hobbys wann schläft der Kerl eigentlich mal 

Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (4. Oktober 2010)

Doppelschlag:

*Mittwoch 1700 h Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn*


*Samstag 1300 h "Um Ayn in Sayn Tour" ab Schloß Sayn*

und wie immer, bitte recht zahlraych erschayn....


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Oktober 2010)

So werd jetzt mal zu nem lockerem Ründchen aufbrechen ganz locker für die Beine  bis Später..


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Keiner weis was mit Willi ist! Wetter soll bis Sonntag trocken sein, weshalb ich mich auch angemeldet habe.



In Büschel sind jetzt weitere BrexbachGemsen gemeldet...."smooth" fährt mit mir auf der Funstrecke
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Unentschlossene dazu....

Wird bestimmt toll, genau wie MI und SA in/ab Sayn !!!!!!!

o ................           B           ......................E           .........................N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Du Tier hast Du auch noch andere Hobbys wann schläft der Kerl eigentlich mal
> 
> Sascha


Weils gestern so schön war die gleiche Tour nochmal nur anstatt um 15.20 im Nachtdienst zusein,bin ich heute im Biergarten gelandet: Prooost Die Tour war im Kopf abgespeichert, geht flüssiger ohne Navi


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es einen Link wo mann die Starterliste von Büchel einsehen kann?


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Weils gestern so schön war die gleiche Tour nochmal nur anstatt um 15.20 im Nachtdienst zusein,bin ich heute im Biergarten gelandet: Prooost Die Tour war im Kopf abgespeichert, geht flüssiger ohne Navi


----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link wo mann die Starterliste von Büchel einsehen kann?


Funstrecke: http://kurs-manager.de/anmeldung/liste.php?rennen=3

Kurzstrecke: http://kurs-manager.de/anmeldung/liste.php?rennen=5

Langstrecke: http://kurs-manager.de/anmeldung/liste.php?rennen=6


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link wo mann die Starterliste von Büchel einsehen kann?


Google mal mountainbikefestival büchel zur anmeldung und dann auf starterliste stehts bei den 45er


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Weils gestern so schön war die gleiche Tour nochmal nur anstatt um 15.20 im Nachtdienst zusein,bin ich heute im Biergarten gelandet: Prooost Die Tour war im Kopf abgespeichert, geht flüssiger ohne Navi




Na denn


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wieso startet Carlo auf der Kurzstrecke red Ihmdas mal aus! Der soll mit Dir den Halbmarathon fahren!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> In Büschel sind jetzt weitere BrexbachGemsen gemeldet...."smooth" fährt mit mir auf der Funstrecke
> Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Unentschlossene dazu....
> 
> Wird bestimmt toll, genau wie MI und SA in/ab Sayn !!!!!!!
> ...


Schön das noch ein paar Gemsen zum Ausklang der Rennsaison nochmal antreten,das muß ordentlich begossen werden die erste Runde geht auf mich. Wetter soll super werden trocken bis Sonntag nur der kalte Ostwind stört.


----------



## Judo-Uwe (4. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wieso startet Carlo auf der Kurzstrecke red Ihmdas mal aus! Der soll mit Dir den Halbmarathon fahren!


 Er startet Samstags beim Rheinland-Cup in Büchel und rechnet sich auf der Kurzstrecke noch was aus.Ich hab ihn herausgefordert auf der langen zu starten doch da sind schon Bonne und Eric platziert.


----------



## SKlein1974 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg dabay Ich kann layder nicht Frau hat den Kriegsbeil ausgegraben zum Thema " Schatz bin mal weg Fahrrad fahren " . Muss da jetzt mal nen Gang runter schalten sonst gibts echt Ärger .
Macht paar schöne Bilder 

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (4. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Schön das noch ein paar Gemsen zum Ausklang der Rennsaison nochmal antreten,das muß ordentlich begossen werden die erste Runde geht auf mich. Wetter soll super werden trocken bis Sonntag nur der kalte Ostwind stört.



so lange der Osbourne nicht gegen die Fahrtrichtung bläst ist alles suppper. Ja wir freuen uns schon auf das MTB Festival in Büchel, mal sehen vielleicht gibts ein paar schöne Impressionen von den Gemsen aufm PoDium
2. Runde geht auf den Vorstandsvorsitzenden (T-Brex)

See u beim Training !


----------



## carboni1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub da stand irgendwo bis 07.10.2010. Warum willste in Büchel fahren?


----------



## SKlein1974 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja is den heut scho Weihnachten


----------



## Jaymano75 (5. Oktober 2010)

Heute war ein Bericht von der Rengsdorfer Trophy in der Neuwieder Rhein-Zeitung inkl. Bild. Auf dem Foto war u.a. Carboni und weitere Gemsen zu sehen.

See u


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann sollten die 2 Teams am Herthasee 2011 wieder gut Besetzt sein! 
Ich würde mir wünschen, das dann Uwe mit der Besetzung der 2 Teams beauftragt wird!


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schade! Vielleicht kann Uwe mal den Carlo fragen, ob der Zeit und Lust hat!?


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja dann müssen wir uns viel Doping mitbringen


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Und außerdem bin ich bis dahin ja evt. schneller als du .

Jo kann sein aber wenn Du so viel Dop nehmen willst um mich überholen zu können, musste bis dahin eine FETTE SAU sein


----------



## carboni1 (5. Oktober 2010)

So DICKER bis morje 17 uhr vielleicht biste ja da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Die DM ist integriert in den Black Forest Ultra Marathon in Kirchzarten am 19.06.2011.




...dann bist Du hiermit fürs "Orga- und Käthe Ring Team" ayngetaylt....da werden auch immer Leute gebraucht...und wenn Du Tagsüber ein paar schnelle Runden hinlegen willst, hindert Dich auch kayner dran...


----------



## SKlein1974 (6. Oktober 2010)

@Sepp

geht ja gar nicht das Du net beim Herthasee dabay bist seh zu das Du dahin kommst und wenn de nur am Grill stehst hauptsache dabay  .
Was ist mit Dirk ( Dosenfeuer ) der kommt doch auch oder ?? 
Telefonat schieben wir auf Morgen ok hab Besuch bekommen da kann Ich nicht so unhöflich sein und ewig lang Telefonieren 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (6. Oktober 2010)

Fayerabend

Sayn Grenzhausen Höhr Hillscheid "Fischer" Bembermühle Waldfrieden SchauinsLand Meerbach Wenigerbachtal Sayn

35 km 500 hm layder nur 3 Gemsen bay herrlichstem Wetter...

Baym Après Bike haben wir noch some of the Biketramps im Brauhaus getroffen...die haben aber schon Saisonende....die Wintertramps sind ja auch TaylzaytGemsen und werden uns durch den Winter, Mittwochs und Samstags, beglayten...


----------



## carboni1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Erst kommt noch Büchel, dann vielleicht im Januar der Poison-Cup um gut durch den Winter zu kommen, mal sehen wie's läuft.


----------



## carboni1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Wieso was meinste genau? Eigentlich ist mir das EGAL!
Denke Sonntag wird TOLL, Wetter passt.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Oktober 2010)

...aber die Dinger gehören in den Wald !!!....und nicht an die Wand...oder will er die verkaufen...???..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt !

Oberförsta


----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2010)

aber morgen erst mal:


*Samstags um ayn in Sayn sayn*


Bitte recht zahlraych ab Schloß Sayn. Wetter ist entsprechend gut bestellt und auch zugesagt !!


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Oktober 2010)

@Tom , das mit dem AC/DC Event was hast für die Karten geblecht ?? so wies Aussieht komm Ich da auch mit  Nur mit Headbängen werden wir Probleme bekommen hat ja keiner Lange Haare von uns


----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2010)

Der Lakkes meint bestimmt ADAC....


----------



## T-Brex (8. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Wenn er das wieder in seinen Club erzählt!
> 
> 
> Hi To San,
> ...



aber sicher doch......

..ich hab zwar schon ne Idee...aber mal schaun wer morgen alles da ist ...oder nicht....flexibeeeelll....wie eh und jeh.....bis moje


----------



## SKlein1974 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ui wir haben alle mal wieder gelacht  , @Tom ja hab den Link Tatsächlich Übersehen aber trotzdem danke nochmal für den Hinweis  ja ja mit dem Alter kommt die Blindheit 

Ich nix Morgen Sayn Ich Morgen auf Arbeit sayn  Trotdem viel Spaß und Schönes Wochenende an alle !!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## ww-ck (8. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> aber morgen erst mal:
> 
> 
> *Samstags um ayn in Sayn sayn*
> ...


Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei. Mal schaun ob ich den Bambini aktiviert bekomme.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2010)

tach auch,

das wäre gut.Ich komme dann auch nach Sayn und wwck nimmt mich bestimmt wieder mit zurück.

@wwck 
fehlen dir nicht 2 Mokassins? Je einen rechts und einen links?


----------



## ww-ck (8. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> tach auch,
> 
> das wäre gut.Ich komme dann auch nach Sayn und wwck nimmt mich bestimmt wieder mit zurück.
> 
> ...


jau großer Häuptling. Hasste weiter oben gesehen wie man lange Spass an Rotwildbikes hat ohne die Rahmen zu schreddern?


----------



## ww-ck (8. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> 21. Oktober größere Tour im Taunus/Wiesbaden mit Sepp



Hätte auch mal wieder Lust in meinem alten Revier zu cruisen. Aber euer Tempo kann ich nicht mitgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (8. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag fällt aber flach 50 Teuronen für ne Funstrecke mit nahezu null Gegenleistung schrecken mich mal wieder ab.  
Dann fahr ich lieber mit dem Slaughtergirl hier am See.


Hey Tom,

am Sonntag, hätte ich noch einen Termin frei 
Wann wolltest Du denn los?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. Oktober 2010)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei. Mal schaun ob ich den Bambini aktiviert bekomme.


 
Tach Gemeinde!
Auch wieder da aus'm Östen. So dunkel wie es da noch war wo ich war... gibt's eigentlich gar nicht mehr! Schlimm. Aber Hottl war Spitze.

Wenn ich mayne Holde morgen früh überzeugt bekomme, und der Kol. Christian mitnimmt... dann würde ich als Rotlampenträger auch nochmal mitkommen.

Wäre ne schöne Abwechslung nach der Woche Schulstreß.

Wir werden morgen ayne Entschaydung herbeiführen

Gruß Olli


----------



## eifeljeti (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo @all

Wie Tom schon geschrieben hat geht es meiner Schulter richtig gut!!!
Mein Doc hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben. Konnte sogar schon eine kleine Testrunde mit dem Bike drehen!
Jetzt am Wochenende dreh ich allerdings ein paar Runden mit einem anderen Gefährt! 


Am Wochenende ist Finale des Youngtimer-Cup auf dem Ring 
und da gehts hin

Bis bald im Wald
Hein


----------



## ww-ck (8. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey so schnell bin ich nicht.
> Aber danke für die Blumen.
> Denke das Sepp nichts dagegen hätte und soooo langsam biste nicht du Tiefstapler.
> 2 Touren stehen zur Wahl entweder Weinberge oder etwas Traillastiger im Gebiet der Blattträger
> Wollte spätestens 10.30 Uhr im Auto sitzen evt. früher


Ich werde versuchen mir den Termin frei zu halten. Können ja vorher noch mal mailen.


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Oktober 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> Wie Tom schon geschrieben hat geht es meiner Schulter richtig gut!!!
> Mein Doc hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben. Konnte sogar schon eine kleine Testrunde mit dem Bike drehen!
> ...



Das freut mich für dich mit deiner Schulter.
Haste wohl auch nen  guten Doc erwischt.
Bist du dann zum Richtfest in Stuttgart wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## eifeljeti (8. Oktober 2010)

Stuttgart steht wohl bei uns nicht auf dem Programm. Man muß auch nicht überall dabei sein!
Aber im November läuft wieder ein Castor nach Gorleben und diese "Feier" ist schon gebucht!

Huch Oben!


----------



## SKlein1974 (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin @ all 

zwayter   , wieso fängt der Tag schon ******** an Tom ?? Aufstehen Paar Übungen machen , Duschen gehn , ne Schüssel Musli ein Tässchen Coffe und der Tag beginnt  . 
Bis heut Mittag geh Ich schaffen dann dreh Ich meine 20km Trainingsrunde auf der Straße hol meine Kleine ab und dann ist Wochenende 
Evtl fahr Ich mit meinem Clan Morgen auch zum Ring hoch mal sehn was entschieden wird 

Wünsche allen ein schönes und Erholsames WE

Gruß Sascha 

@Sepp  Thanks Coach


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
kannst ruhig dräggisch lassen.Fahren dann im Partnerlook.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2010)

...da freue ich mich schon auf glaych....

...das wird ja ein richtiges "Oldtaymer"-Treffen....

....hab schon 2 schöne Touren im Kopf...wir können aber auch ganz was andreas machen....schau mer mal....verraten wird aber noch nix....erst um ayn in Sayn....!!!!


Bay dem Wetterchen werde ich heute nochmal den "Roy Black" hervorholen....bestimmt das letzte mal für 2010....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...da freue ich mich schon auf glaych....
> 
> ...das wird ja ein richtiges "Oldtaymer"-Treffen....



.....dann bis Ayn in Sayn bay Sonnenschayn


----------



## ww-ck (9. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Kurz kurz rot schwarz einer muß ja aus der Reihe tanzen


nur die Hatten komm'in Gatten... gell.


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2010)

...das Oldtaymertreffen ist gar in ein Veteranentreffen ausgeartet

anfänglich 11 Gemsen, darunter 2 Neuzugänge: Matthias aus Engers und Arnold aus Lay. Viele alte bekannte Gesichter....manche schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen...gelle Markus.........
die 12. Gemse hat uns in der Brex erwischt...SChicko wurde von seiner Frau informiert, daß wir 1445h den Zoo in Richtung Sayn passiert hatten....
..dann noch 2 MTBler aus Hohausen die ein gutes Stück den gleichen Weg hatten.....das war richtig fett heute, bei echtem Gemsenwetter

60 km 1000 hm.
Sayn Heimbach RH Weg H.Pfad V.Pfad B.Höhe Sayntal Stromber Caan Nauort Brex Höhr-Grenzhausen Hillscheid Bembermühle SchauinsLand R.Steig Bdf. Sayn. Fayn.

....und 2 Platten. 1 gefetzter Mantel. 1 gerissene Kette......Materialschlacht pur...


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Oktober 2010)

hat wieder gut getan in Sayn zu fahren.
Und das ganze bei top Wetterchen.
Jetzt schmeckt das Essen noch besser

und morgen eine Kowlenzer Runde


@Tom: die Überschuhe sind klasse


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Tja, wahre Helden in allen belangen  .



und dank Dir Alle gedopt


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Oktober 2010)

Kam beim Reifenriss mal wieder Dein Flicken zum Einsatz Tosche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2010)

Nein...der ist ja schon bei Dir verbaut worden...ich hatte keinen neuen dabei und der einfache Flicken hat nicht gedichtet...der SÄndy mußte abbrechen...


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Oktober 2010)

@All,die morgen in Büchel starten:

Gutes gelingen


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Oktober 2010)

CF-Rafi schrieb:


> hat wieder gut getan in Sayn zu fahren.
> Und das ganze bei top Wetterchen.
> Jetzt schmeckt das Essen noch besser
> 
> ...


 Du kannst die Große Runde auch in Büchel drehen oder biste wieder zu müde? Wie war das nochmal in Altlay:habe Blut geleckt!


----------



## Judo-Uwe (9. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ein Conti (sogar ein Neuer!)


Bei mir war schon beim aufpumpen ein Loch drin(Tubeless-Reifen)
Nix mehr Conti nur noch Schwalbe
Auch mal oben!


----------



## CF-Rafi (9. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Du kannst die Große Runde auch in Büchel drehen oder biste wieder zu müde? Wie war das nochmal in Altlay:habe Blut geleckt!



für mich ist die Saison beendet.
Bin erschöpft
und Altlay hat trotzt allem Spass gemacht


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Oktober 2010)

tosches Flicken hat auf jeden Fall von Stromberg bis Sayn gehalten.
Schade das isch abbrechen mußte denn ich hatte bis dahin viel Spaß und nur 25km aber 3 Mettenden.


----------



## Jaymano75 (9. Oktober 2010)

der Flicken war der "Danke zurück Flicken" von mir 
Is ja blöd dass Du abbrechen musstest. Bei mir ist es damals am Ende der Tour passiert....

Habe heute auch noch ne kleine (29km, 500hm) Trainingsrunde gefahren und morgen früh geht es mit meiner Liebsten auf die Funstrecke nach Büschel..... 

Vielleicht kann ich den Uwe ja vorm Start und im Ziel als Sieger noch filmen.



Werde bereichten!


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2010)

Die ADAC Coverband ist ja voll der Hammastone !!!

der röhrt wie Bon Scot zu lebzayten...ggf. bin ich mit Spontanbesuch auch dabbay...


----------



## T-Brex (9. Oktober 2010)

der SÄndy ......er genießt halt gern..........


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2010)

Brrrrrr ist dat kalt draussen....
Büschel wir kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ww-ck (10. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001372860538#!/album.php?aid=27962&id=100001372860538


Kann die Facebookseite nicht öffnen. Bin dort angemeldet.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## ww-ck (10. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Seltsam bei mir gehts .
> 
> Das Problem wird folgendes sein.
> Die Bilder liegen auf Müslis Account so lange er dich nicht als Freund angenommen hat kannst du diese leider nicht sehen.


Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht sein Freund. Werde es mal versuchen. Danke.


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2010)

So - zurück vom MTB Marathon in Büchel.

Hier gibt es die Bilder die ich geschossen habe: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/34343

Ergebnisse laut Aushang:
Judo-Uwe: AK-Platz 6 (Langstrecke)
Black-Sepp: AK-Platz 8 (Langstrecke)
Carboni: AK-Platz 8 (Kurzstrecke)
Jaymano: AK-Platz 7 (Funstrecke)
smooth: AK-Platz 10 (Funstrecke)
Verena hatte die Schuhe vergessen und ist Rennrad gefahren
Dosenfeuer: ?

Diese Infos vorab / Ohne Gewähr!
Die Ergebniss sind jetzt auch ONLINE: http://kurs-manager.de/anmeldung/?mode=2

Ich fands klasse, Uwe und Sepp nicht. Sie werden bestimmt noch ihren Post dazu geben.
Meine Zeit lag bei 1:53min.
Smooth hat gut durchgehalten.


----------



## VerenaZ750 (10. Oktober 2010)

---Anfängerfehler---- 

heute wäre einiges gegangen.
Auf´m Rennrad lief´s  nämlich ganz gut.

naja, nächstes Jahr 

Eure Verena


----------



## carboni1 (10. Oktober 2010)

VerenaZ750 schrieb:


> ---Anfängerfehler----
> 
> heute wäre einiges gegangen.
> Auf´m Rennrad lief´s nämlich ganz gut.
> ...


 
Danke für den Riegel


----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bilder jetzt auch bei facebook, außderdem ein kleines Interview / Statement vom Judo-Uwe nach dem Zieleinlauf.....zum Glück kann man es kaum verstehen , denn er war nicht happy

*Uwe-Video:  
*http://www.facebook.com/pages/BrexbachGemsen/107028666022618P.S.:http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=133923923323108&ref=mf


by the way: Die Nudel musste man übrigens in Büchel selber zahlen (3,50)  Das war in Rhens und Emmelshausen anders.


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. Oktober 2010)

Na so wie man das aber hier liest und auch Uwe´s Statement "Hört" ist der Büchel Event nicht gerade Empfehlenswert 

Trotz alledem @Sepp und Uwe Gute Platzierungen wie immer 
auch schöne und gute Leistung an Jens und Smooth(kenn Ich noch nicht) 

Jetz Erholt euch schön und habt nen netten Abend ..

WAS ist mit meinem Best Friend Dosenfeuer ??  

Gruß Sascha


----------



## carboni1 (10. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Na so wie man das aber hier liest und auch Uwe´s Statement "Hört" ist der Büchel Event nicht gerade Empfehlenswert
> 
> Trotz alledem @Sepp und Uwe Gute Platzierungen wie immer
> auch schöne und gute Leistung an Jens und Smooth(kenn Ich noch nicht)
> ...


 

Ich war auch und habe am Rennen mit gemacht!


----------



## dosenfeuer (10. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> Na so wie man das aber hier liest und auch Uwe´s Statement "Hört" ist der Büchel Event nicht gerade Empfehlenswert
> 
> Trotz alledem @Sepp und Uwe Gute Platzierungen wie immer
> auch schöne und gute Leistung an Jens und Smooth(kenn Ich noch nicht)
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

ich werde nie mehr in Büchel fahren!!! Ich bin richtig sauer über die Streckenposten an einigen Stellen. Mit mir haben sich mindestens 20-30 Fahrer verfahren, die ich gesehen habe. Selbst prominente Spitzenfahrer haben sich verfahren. 500 m vor dem Ziel biege ich an einem Kontrollposten mit anderen Fahrern auf die Bundessträße ab und wundere mich nach 1-2 Kilometren, warum keine anderen mehr kommen und ich von Autofahrern und Motoradfahren überholt werde. Da fährste 44 km mit 1150 Hm und die Streckenposten sind nicht in der Lage zu sagen, dass wir falsch sind. Die Krönung war aber am Steinbruch mit ca. 20 bis 30 Fahrern. Dies kann ich hier nicht schreiben, denn ich weiß nicht, mehr mit liest.

Ich bin dann so zum Ziel gefahren, extra nicht durch das Ziel und habe vorher dann aus Wut meine Startnummer zerrissen und den Zeitnehmern vor die Füße geschmissen. Diese Anfänger, ein Bauernrennen!

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal an die frische Luft, um mich abzureagieren. ich bin richtig sauer.

Bis gleich Sascha

Ich habe fertiggggggg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Büchel:

Tolles Wetter und am Sportplatz das Angebot an Essen und Trinken war Gut! Startgeld finde ich bei dieser Gegenleistung viel zu hoch! Der Verpflegungspunkt war ca.6 km vor dem Ziel(Kurzstrecke) die Strecke hatte auch keine 45 km sondern 55 km. Der Hammer finde ich war das man für die Stratnummer 5,- Pfand hinterlegen sollte und es gab keine Nudeln umsonst, die sollten 3,50 kosten! Wenn sich nächstes Jahr es wieder so sein sollte werde ich dort auch nicht mehr fahren!


----------



## SKlein1974 (10. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich war auch und habe am Rennen mit gemacht!




 Ich hab Dich doch net vergessen gut gemacht


----------



## carboni1 (10. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2010)

DA LACHEN SIE NOCH ......






Judo-Uwe und Black-Sepp beim warmfahren


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> @Uwe. Ich hoffe du warst zufrieden mit meinen Helferdiensten Ich bin schön kaputt
> 
> Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.


Bin sehr zufrieden, obwohl die Ergebnisse verfälscht sind, durch die schlechte Ausschilderung.Dank deines Windschatten konnte ich dir zum Schluß noch fünf Minuten einschenken Hoffe ich kann mich nächstes Jahr revanchieren obwohl ich dein Anfangstempo nicht mitgehen kann.Hoffe du hast nicht alles Pulver für heute abend verschossen.Haben noch vier Flaschen Sekt getrunken, es gab noch Damenfußball mit anschließendem Trikottausch besser wie in Atzelgift


----------



## Judo-Uwe (10. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Bilder jetzt auch bei facebook, außderdem ein kleines Interview / Statement vom Judo-Uwe nach dem Zieleinlauf.....zum Glück kann man es kaum verstehen , denn er war nicht happy
> 
> *Uwe-Video: *
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=133923923323108&ref=mf
> ...


 Hey Jens dank facebook konnte meine Tochter in Schweden das Video sehen sie hat sogar das Wort ******** verstanden Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (10. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Hey Jens dank facebook konnte meine Tochter in Schweden das Video sehen sie hat sogar das Wort ******** verstanden Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal anmelden



nur kein Druck, ich habe mich auch sehr lange gegen Facebook gesträubt... Schön , dass Du wieder besser gelaunt bist und das mit dem Weizen holen wir nach.

P.S: Hühnlein,Erik hat mir übrigens den Wasserschlauch heute gereicht an der Abspritzstation .... man hat der ein geiles Bike und man war der schnell.


----------



## T-Brex (10. Oktober 2010)

Judo-Uwe schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden, .......... Sekt getrunken, ........wie in Atzelgift





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu8hAKJV34U&feature=related"]YouTube        - Frank Styles - Report (F&K Original Mix Edit)[/nomedia]


----------



## carboni1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> So - zurück vom MTB Marathon in Büchel.
> 
> Hier gibt es die Bilder die ich geschossen habe: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/34343
> 
> ...


 

Carboni: AK-Platz 7 (Kurzstrecke)


----------



## T-Brex (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meine Karten schon !

Auf gehts zum großen Gemsen - Bon Scott - Gedächtnis - Konzert 

Das wird genital ....Viktor, Sepp, Tom, Dirk, Rafael, Oliver, Ich, wer noch ????...und alle schön im kleinen schwarzen


----------



## T-Brex (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung für morgen:


*Mittwoch  1700 h Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn.

Bitte zahlraych und mit Beleuchtung erschayn, denn am Ende wirds dunkel sayn*


----------



## klexx (13. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung für morgen:
> 
> 
> *Mittwoch  1700 h Fayerabendrunde ab Schloß Sayn.
> ...


Heute super Tour mit 2 Gemsen über Rheinhöhenweg,Anhausen,Dernbacherkof,Talhausen,Isenburg,Heimbach und Rabijakob!!!!! (ohne Tosche) ????


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Heute super Tour mit 2 Gemsen über Rheinhöhenweg,Anhausen,Dernbacherkof,Talhausen,Isenburg,Heimbach und Rabijakob!!!!! (ohne Tosche) ????




Ich konnte heute erst ab 18Uhr, bin alleine gefahren auch im Heimbacher Wald "Rund um den Schnepfenteich" - allerdings habe ich den Schnepfenteich nicht gefunden. Wo war denn Toschi?
Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben. 

Hatte noch ein Begegnung mit einer Wildsau (Auf der Lichtung in der Nähe vom Zoo, noch im Wald).... huiuiuiui Ich hatte ein wenig Bammel  Die Sau ist dann aber langsam ins Gebüsch verschwunden und ich hab das Weite gesucht.


----------



## T-Brex (13. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Lexxington....was machst Du......

wir haben bis 1713 h gewartet.........dann sind wir über Zoo, H.a.P. ins Aubachtal, Urbachtal, Rüschd, Ohnesse, RHWeg, Jahnseiche zurück....gut das ich mit meinen Eisfüßen nicht mehr mit Hans zum Rabbi gefahren bin...hatte auf den letzten Metern BEIDE !!!BEiDE Reifen platt...

Schön wars trotzdem....demnächst dann gerne auch wieder gemeinsam


----------



## klexx (13. Oktober 2010)

OOH,OOH,OOH!!!!arme Tosche allein jefahre,wo wohn di Fösswärmer,sen emmer noch beim Rabi,Hicks!!!! Schlot Jod Schicko on Klexxs!!!!


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Oktober 2010)

heut' gabs also 3 Touren 
nenene.

Klexx Du warst einfach tuu layt 

Ich ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (13. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> OOH,OOH,OOH!!!!arme Tosche allein jefahre,wo wohn di Fösswärmer,sen emmer noch beim Rabi,Hicks!!!! Schlot Jod Schicko on Klexxs!!!!




schaut besser mal beim Cafe Hahn nach....schnell !!!!Kartenreservierung online für ACDC Coverband (Der Hammer Bon Scott live...)am 22Oktober Freitag...wir sind schon zu 7. wäre schön wenn Klaus und Klaus ein Lied mit Bon gemeinsam anstimmen würden....haut rein !!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158741334148390

http://www.cafehahn.de/programm_9.html?action=detail&type=event&id=137


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin beim AC/DC Konzert im Café Hahn dabay !!!!

Ich habe meine Karte via ztix.de ausgedruckt !



ROCK n ROLL


----------



## Judo-Uwe (14. Oktober 2010)

Habe den Indian-Summer in vollen Zügen genossen,nochmal 210km und 4500hm in drei Tagen abgespult und das ohne schlechtes Gewissen, denn Uwe war allein zu Haus. Montags in meinem alten Hausrevier unterwegs... Traumpfade Rhens,Brey und Burgfernwanderweg unter die Räder genommen. @Rafael:habe keine gesperrte Wege gefunden.
Dienstags nochmal die Trophy-Tour von diesem Jahr, heute Malberg-Trophy-Tour aus vergangenen Jahren.
Nächste Woche werden wieder Traumpfade mit Frau gewandert.Ab 23.10.2010 bis 07.11.2010 erstes Trainingslager an der Côte d´Azur.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## gigabike_de (15. Oktober 2010)

Nur mal so zur Information:

Poison-Bikes hat an diesem Wochenende (in Mayen) Oktoberfest.
Auch Sonntag! Gibt auf alles 10% und einen Schnäppchenmarkt.

Tom, das sehen wir uns ja bestimmt 
Schnäppchen, dieses magische Wort! 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## T-Brex (15. Oktober 2010)

nur so zur Erinnerung....morgen....


*um Ayn in Sayn am Schloß sayn  *


----------



## SKlein1974 (15. Oktober 2010)

> Zunächst einmal ein ganz großes "Dankeschön" an #Kelme für seine ersten  Fahreindrücke! Der Beitrag ist wirklich informativ und sehr  nachvollziehbar geschrieben - es ist natürlich schön für uns als  Hersteller zu lesen, dass erste Bikes unserer 2011er-Linie so gut  ankommen!
> 
> Zu diesem Beitrag und euren Kommentaren möchten wir gern Folgendes loswerden:
> 
> ...






> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hier noch die angefragten Gewichte der beiden CENTURION Twentyniner: Das  Backfire Ultimate 3.29 wird 11,3 kg wiegen, das Modell 800.29 12,2 kg  (jeweils RH 46 cm).
> 
> Forge Ahead!




Für die Centurion Bike Interessenten 

ACHTUNG ICH HABE DEN TEXT NUR KOPIERT URSPRUNG IST HIER DAS IBC Forum nur ein anderer Tread !!! Verfasser ist MCG Gmbh denka mal das Sepp weiss wer das ist !

mfg Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Oktober 2010)

was ich schon immer mal tun wollte....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTKIzvxSXV8"]YouTube        - Naked Freerider[/nomedia]


----------



## Jaymano75 (15. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> net schlecht. probiere es ,aö am Herthasee, geht bestimmt.





gute idee !


Sehn uns am Freitag bei AC/DC


Freue mich schon


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> .........und trotzdem 2 kg zugelegt!



Neenee....Bratwurst macht nicht schnella.....

*"Bratwurst geht schnell, bleibt lange als Hüftgold dran und macht selbst den Schnellsten lahm....".*(BrexbachPoetries)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

Das war heute eine "Short-track" Runde....jedenfalls wars um ayn in Sayn trocken....das hat sich dann ab zway geändert.....schnelle 32 km und 600 hm. Heute mit einigen "Langzaytvermißten".....Prinz Eisenherz....Hellfire und dem BurgFräulein.....

Nach dem *20.Okt. 2010 Mittwochs - Nightride um 1700 h *gehts dann

 nächsten Samstag

*23.OKT2010 : Start nix um ayn in Sayn, sondern 

um ayn in Steinen aufm Waldparkplatz 

Nähe Dreifelder Weiher sayn !!!*

*WW-Steig Tour von wwck und Bambini*...ein Leckerbissen.....(nicht entgehen lassen....Hachenburg...Bad Marienberg...usw....)


----------



## cklein (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
kann man sich bei euren Touren einfach anschließen??
Die Tour am 24.10.! Wo geht die genau lang??

Gruß
Chris


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man sich bei euren Touren einfach anschließen??
> Die Tour am 24.10.! Wo geht die genau lang??
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,
wenn Du die Tour am 23.10 meinst, da ist jeder willkommen!!, der ca. 60 km und 1000 Hm in ca. 4 h fahren kann.


----------



## cklein (16. Oktober 2010)

Meinte natürlich den 23.10.
Fange gerade erst mit dem Mountainbiken an, bin vorher nur Rennrad gefahren!!
Sollte aber normalerweise kein Problem sein, denke ich!!


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich den 23.10.
> Fange gerade erst mit dem Mountainbiken an, bin vorher nur Rennrad gefahren!!
> Sollte aber normalerweise kein Problem sein, denke ich!!



Wenn Du die Kondition und Kraft mitbringst ist das kein Problem, Fahr-Technik wird bei der Tour wohl eher weniger gefragt sein...oder Chris, Olli  ???....sagt mal ein wenig was zu Eurer Tour......


----------



## cklein (16. Oktober 2010)

Da ich sehr oft alleine gefahren bin, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ob es reicht um euren Schnitt zu fahren!!
Werde aber mein Bestes geben!!
Könnte trotzdem noch jemand Details zur Tour schreiben??
Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Da ich sehr oft alleine gefahren bin, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ob es reicht um euren Schnitt zu fahren!!
> Werde aber mein Bestes geben!!
> Könnte trotzdem noch jemand Details zur Tour schreiben??
> Gruß
> Chris




Soviel weiß ich schon ....an den "Knackpunkten" wird es einen "Easyway" geben......also keine Angst...


----------



## cklein (16. Oktober 2010)

Knackpunkte...Easyway...
Soll heißen??


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Knackpunkte...Easyway...
> Soll heißen??




...wwck und Dicker Bambini werdens richten und berichten...gemach..


----------



## ww-ck (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

wie schon vom Tosche angekündigt wird nächsten Samstag die Westerwaldtour mit Olli und mir gefahren. Start ist um eins am Waldspielplatz zwischen Steinen und Dreifelden. Von der Westerwälder Seenplatte über Stöffelpark, Bad Marienberg, Hachenburg und zurück zum Dreifelder Weiher. Ca. 50 km und knapp 1.000 hm. Bitte diesmal Lampen mitbringen, wenn es mal wieder dunkel wird. Da wir aber vor der Zeitumstellung fahren sollte das auch im Hellen klappen. Strecke ist ziemlich identisch mit der vom letzten Jahr. Die 'High - lights' bleiben. Strecke hat ca. 30 % Trails. Meistens ziemlich flüssig und technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Olli und ich würden uns freuen wenn viele Neue und Alte dabei sind.
Grüße Olli und Christian

[email protected] - Wenn du dir zutraust die 50 km und 1.000 hm in vier Stunden zu fahren würden wir uns freuen wenn du dabei bist. Kannst du als normale Tour einordnen. Wir warten auch - aber als RR-Fahrer wirst du auf uns warten müssen.


----------



## cklein (16. Oktober 2010)

Also das hört sich echt gut an und ich will mich dann mal selber "testen" ob ich gut oder eher weniger gut konditioniert bin!!
Würde dann sogar ein Wochenende mit meinen Freunden auf der Kirmes in meiner Heimatstadt sausen lassen!!
Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## T-Brex (16. Oktober 2010)

Müsli...parke doch der Strecke entgegen z.b. in Hachenburg...mußt halt halt nur zum Start früher vor Ort sein und zum Waldparkplatz kommen, bist dann aber Nachmittags früher wech....


----------



## ww-ck (16. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> ist das möglch um 17:00 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz zu sein?
> Hab an dem Abend noch nen Schayss Termin wo ich nicht raus kann aus der Nummer! Wenns deutlich später wird, wirds eng!
> mbhttp://www.alpenhof.at


17.00 Uhr wird eng, aber Cornelia kann dich in Hachenburg abholen und zum Auto bringen.


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

Bin soeben beigetreten....ist ja fast die gleiche Besetzung wie letzten Winter......Platz 102 ist fast sicher


----------



## carboni1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich ne Pulsuhr mit Laufsensor auf der Arbeit trage, zählt das auch?


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

Falls ein zweites Team startet schließe Ich mich diesem gerne an. Einfach Bescheid sagen 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

Das zweite Team wird nun von den Gemsinnen geschaltet. 
Kannst dich ja bewerben 

BrexbachGemsen Team 2


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

Leprechaun schrieb:


> Das zweite Team wird nun von den Gemsinnen geschaltet.
> Kannst dich ja bewerben
> 
> BrexbachGemsen Team 2




Und Du bist wer ???


----------



## Aschenputtel (17. Oktober 2010)

Und jetzt bin ich auch im Team 2 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/49


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe soeben Team 3 Gegründet 

Hein und Rafi haben meines Wissens schon Interesse und Zusage bekundet würde mich über deren Meldung in Team 3 freuen 

Uwe
Carboni
Dosenfeuer
Lutz

wie siehts bei einem von euch aus Jungs ?? Besteht da ebenfalls Interesse ?? ( Mädels wären natürlich auch willkommen  ) 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

....Dumm gelaufen.....das sind ja dann 5.....machst du dann Team 4 auf ??....oder doch in die Damenabteilung.....????


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....Dumm gelaufen.....das sind ja dann 5.....machst du dann Team 4 auf ??....oder doch in die Damenabteilung.....????




Also Zählen kann Ich noch  Man nennt diese Schreibweise eine Anfrage an die Einzelnen Personen  Wer sich zuerst anmeldet ist zuerst drinn 
Naja fürs Damenteam hab ich mich nicht gemeldet weil Ich dachte das Du dich mit deinem Roten Halstuch dafür melden wolltest  

Grüßele


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

..du meinst bestimmt : mit dem roten *Halsband !!!*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e54qdFR2JfQ"]YouTube        - DISCO BOYS "Die mit dem roten Halsband" Club Rouge[/nomedia]


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

Du meine Güte was fürn Drama   Ich änder das mal eben in dem Post oben!!!


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..du meinst bestimmt : mit dem roten *Halsband !!!*
> 
> YouTube        - DISCO BOYS "Die mit dem roten Halsband" Club Rouge



 mea culpa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

Ochtnung muß sayn

mal was ganz anderes.....

war ein super Fußball-Nachmittag !!

Schönes Spiel der Eintracht aufm Betze !!! Herrrrrrlich !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Pulsuhr mit Laufsensor auf der Arbeit trage, zählt das auch?



Mit dieser Einstellung bist du bei uns willkommen  
Meld dich bei uns im Team 2 an !! 
Brauchen noch starke Männer


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Ochtnung muß sayn
> 
> mal was ganz anderes.....
> 
> ...





:kotz::kotz: 

ja Ich mag Dich auch Tosche


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:
> 
> ja Ich mag Dich auch Tosche
















Schützenliesel......dreimal hats gekracht.....


----------



## carboni1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Leprechaun schrieb:


> Mit dieser Einstellung bist du bei uns willkommen
> Meld dich bei uns im Team 2 an !!
> Brauchen noch starke Männer


 Das sagen meine Frauen auf der Arbeit auch immer


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Das sagen meine Frauen auf der Arbeit auch immer



Also biste dabei 


Ätsch endlich mal eine Oberförsterin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2010)

moin,


@ aschenbrödel und Leprechaun

wollen wir hier Verstecken spielen?
Wer seid ihr?


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

....Hosen runter..........


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

Hosen geht schlecht  wir tragen Röcke xD
Seid ihr etwa schon zu alt um an Märchenfiguren zu glauben?? 

Jaymano unterstützt das bisherige Frauenteam  sehr tapfer


----------



## carboni1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Leprechaun schrieb:


> Also biste dabei
> 
> 
> Ätsch endlich mal eine Oberförsterin


 
Wenn Ihr über 18 Jahre seid und wir nach dem Winterpokal Trikottausch machen


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr über 18 Jahre seid und wir nach dem Winterpokal Trikottausch machen



Wir genossen eine zu gute Erziehung um das billigen zu können


----------



## Andreas S. (17. Oktober 2010)

@ aschenbrödel und Leprechaun

wat issn nu mit euch?


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Schützenliesel......dreimal hats gekracht.....


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> @ aschenbrödel und Leprechaun
> 
> wat issn nu mit euch?



Also erstens heißt es Aschenputtel und Brösel gibts hier auch nicht 

zweitens waren wir schonmal bei dir zuhause xD 
jetzt würde ich mir Sorgen machen


----------



## Leprechaun (17. Oktober 2010)

@ carboni -> Trikottausch hat sich leider erledigt  du warst zu langsam 

--> Team 2 ist voll   Frauenpower + JayJay


----------



## smooth77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt Team ist voll, noch eine Frau mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (17. Oktober 2010)

@Sascha

Hallo Teamleader. 
Bin jetzt bei dir in der Mannschaft. Mit etwas Verstärkung 
( Uwe,Rafi,  o.a.? ) könnten wir gut Punkte machen. Ziel sollte eine zweistellige Platzierung sein

Grüße 
Hein


----------



## Jaymano75 (17. Oktober 2010)

smooth77 schrieb:


> Stimmt Team ist voll, noch eine Frau mehr.



Freue mich auf gute Trainingseinheiten im Winter 
Wir werden es den Männern zeigen


----------



## carboni1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte meinen das die Frauengruppe was erreichen möchte, finde ich RICHTIG GUT


----------



## SKlein1974 (17. Oktober 2010)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> @Sascha
> 
> Hallo Teamleader.
> Bin jetzt bei dir in der Mannschaft. Mit etwas Verstärkung
> ...




 Willkommen im Team , ja hoffe das sich noch paar dazu gesellen japp so hab Ich mir das Ziel vorgestellt 
Wie gehts deiner Schulter ?? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Freue mich auf gute Trainingseinheiten im Winter
> Wir werden es den Männern zeigen



Wenn ihr im WP gewinnt und auf der Piste nix hinbekommt, dann ist klar.......*Potemkinsche Dörfer.*....also laßt Euch nicht lumpen, pumpt ab den Humpen...


----------



## T-Brex (17. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Freue mich auf gute Trainingseinheiten im Winter
> Wir werden es den Männern zeigen



da fühlt er sich wohl....ich denke der Jaymano wäre aygenlich viel lieber ayne Lady geworden......*Gaymano.*..klingt auch irgendwie schöner....he´s a lady....

Nix für Ungut...


----------



## eifeljeti (17. Oktober 2010)

@Sascha

Mit der Schulter läuft es optimal. Hab heute zum ersten mal wieder eine kleine MTB-Runde  gedreht und hatte keine Probleme. 
Mein neuer Trainingsplan fängt im November an und da passt das gut mit dem Winterpokal!
Gruß 
Hein


----------



## cklein (18. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern mal über schlammige Waldwege gefahren bin und feststellen dürfte, dass man tatsächlich viel länger unterwegs ist  als mit dem Rennrad, freue ich mich schon auf meine persönliche Herausforderung am Samstag! Ziel ist es viel Spaß zu haben und gut bei euch mithalten zu können! Kann derzeit nicht sagen wie ich im Vergleich zu anderen konditioniert bin...


----------



## cklein (18. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Keine Panik
> Dicker Bambini kennt die Abkürzungen.
> Es kommt jeder mit der ein wenig Kondition hat....



Da bin ich ja ein wenig beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> keine Bange, ich fahr auch mit! Ich mach eh den Besenwagen!




 Ja ne is klar Ich sag nur Gallahan 

@cklein mach Dir keine Sorgen die Jungs warten immer , Fahr einfach mit und hab deinen Spaß dann passt das schon und wer weiss vll kommst Du ja wieder 

Gruß Sascha


WinterPokalTeam 3 besteht jetzt aus :

Eifeljeti
Andreas.S
WWCK
SKlein74

Ayner fehlt uns noch wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal auf gehts


----------



## SKlein1974 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Tom ..

Selber Chappi  , Uwe ist ganz klar Favorit für Team 3  mal sehn wer sich anmeldet 


Oberst !!!


----------



## ww-ck (18. Oktober 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> @ Chris:
> 17:45 Uhr Deadlline: Machbar?????
> Pfully oder HT?


Hast ne Mail.


----------



## Aschenputtel (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2010)

Wer sayn Bike noch pimpen möchte,sollte meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen immer im Auge behalten


----------



## carboni1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> *@SKlein Chapeau*
> 
> für das Team 3 noch JudoUwe?
> Dann gibts Haue auf den Plätzen 0-100 .
> Leider fehlt dann doch ein weiteres Team 2 Mädels haben ebenfalls angefragt Rafi,Carboni und Co sind auch noch Heimatlos.


 
Naja Heimatlos..............hab bis jetzt noch nie trainiert bzw. bin wieder am  und wollte es bis zur Rennsaison 2011 mal mit trainieren probieren! Ob das klappt oder nicht weis ich noch nicht. Ich geh die Sache langsam an und hoffe das ich den starken Willen habe, den ich dazu brauche! Mein Ziel ist es nicht immer unter die Top-Ten in der AK zu fahren, sondern unter die Top-Ten in der Gesamtwertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2010)

und denkt alle am Mittwoch an mich. Ich habe da nämlich Geburtstag.
Macht euch keine großen Gedanken über welche Geschenke ich mich freuen würde.
Ich habe ein Konto und da dürft ihr alle raychlich hin überweisen.Bei Überfüllung wird weitergeleitet auf ein 2.Konto.


----------



## ww-ck (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

anbei die Anfahrtsskizze für Samstag, Abfahrt um eins am Abenteuerspielplatz zwischen Steinen und Dreifelden. Am Besten A3 Abfahrt Dierdorf. Dann durch Dierdorf weiter.Wenn noch Fragen sind bitte PN oder Mail an mich.
c.u. Samstag


----------



## cklein (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
fahrt ihr Morgen auch eine kleine Runde??


----------



## alutzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> @alutzo: Was macht dein Lämpchen. Schee, gell




Hallo Sepp, erstmal vielen Dank, auch an den Versender, hat ja prima und auch schnell geklappt.
Na, gut aussehen tut sie, montiert hab ich sie auch schon, und ob sie hält was sie verspricht werd ich, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, heute Abend testen und werde dann berichten.

Grüße


----------



## alutzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo SAndy, von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hoff das wir dieses Jahr noch mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## eifeljeti (20. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag SAndy 
und willkommen im Winterpokalteam!


----------



## carboni1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2010)

Waaaahnsinn....der SÄndy fayert saynen Geburtstag noch in DM.......2x jährlich..........Dann bist Du aber dieses Jahr auch 2 Jahre älter geworden....!!...Wenn Du so weiter machst, schaffst Du sogar die 100


----------



## cklein (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich gleich @ home bin und meine Lampen angekommen sind, versuch ich um 17uhr in Sayn zu sayn


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

@superandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (20. Oktober 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Um vom Thema abzulenken  .
> 
> JudoUwe hat sich etwas schönes einfallen lassen und dies schnell in greifbars umgesetz.
> TurboGemse proudly present den ultimativen Brexenkettenstrebenschutz live am Samstag an aynem Bayk
> ...




Sieht gut aus !!  Ich bin mit 5 Stück dabbay...


----------



## ww-ck (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Andy,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und lass dich von deinen Lieben verwöhnen. Hast du dir verdient.

@Tom, ich denke ich werde auch ein paar von den Kettenstrebenschützern nehmen. Können wir am Samstag drüber sprechen.

Ist der Uwe eigentlich schon weg, oder baut er noch Zusatztanks an sein Auto. In Frankreich ist der Sprit knapp. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur max. 30,00  pro Füllung. Ansonsten aber einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## klexx (20. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> @superandy



Hallo Jens. Warst du heute nicht im Wald?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Jens. Warst du heute nicht im Wald?



Leyder Nein, ich muss mich für Freitag schonen  AC/DC Live im Café Hahn... Bist DU dabay?

Wer war denn heute alles im Wald ? Klexx ?


----------



## klexx (20. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Leyder Nein, ich muss mich für Freitag schonen  AC/DC Live im Café Hahn... Bist DU dabay?
> 
> Wer war denn heute alles im Wald ? Klexx ?



Nein bin nicht dabay  schade könnte mal wieder so richtig abrocken (blamieren)


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Nein bin nicht dabay  schade könnte mal wieder so richtig abrocken (blamieren)



ok, warst Du denn dafür heute im Wald mit dem MTB ?????


----------



## klexx (20. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> ok, warst Du denn dafür heute im Wald mit dem MTB ?????



 Ganz allein. Bin gerade mit schicko in kneipe


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Ganz allein. Bin gerade mit schicko in kneipe



Prost Euch 2 ! In welcher Wirtschaft hockt ihr denn? 
Was alles mit mobilem Internet möglich ist , nene.
Viel Spaß und nit zu dolle

Mach mal ein Foto und sende es! Außderdem brauchst DU noch ein Profilbild links unter Deinem Namen....


----------



## klexx (20. Oktober 2010)

Rabi Jakob   Heimnach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Ändy Alles gute zum Geburtstag wünsch Ich Dir  
@Tom nehm auch zwei Stück von den Schützern 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

klexx schrieb:


> Rabi Jakob   Heimnach




wo war das doch gleich bzw. wie heisst die Kneipe richtig?

War denn heute sonst keiner auf ne schnellen Runde? Carboni ? T-Brex ? Aluzo? CKlein


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2010)

boah,sind das viele Gratulanten.
Allerbesten Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Die Einladung für mein Konto zu füllen gilt noch bis 23:59 Uhr.
Also beeilt euch.Wer zuerst kommt....  Wenn voll,dann voll.
Wer nicht soviel Geld über hat der kann mir ja für 7,20 so ein  BBB BillyBrexbachBoy besorgen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> boah,sind das viele Gratulanten.
> Allerbesten Dank für die Glückwünsche.
> 
> Die Einladung für mein Konto zu füllen gilt noch bis 23:59 Uhr.
> ...



Kann ich mit Paypal zahlen


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2010)

Jaymano75 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit Paypal zahlen



Abba sicher.
Als alter Ebayer habe ich auch ein Playmobil Konto


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Abba sicher.
> Als alter Ebayer habe ich auch ein Playmobil Konto



sowas hier , oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Oktober 2010)

@ jens 

Cafe Hahn , KO-Güls


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ändy!!!
Auch von mir noch das BESTE zum Wiegenfeste ... hast dich für Dayn ALTER ja dann doch noch gut gehalter(n)...

zway dayner brüder verieten mir heute noch wie genau "alt" Du denn heut wirst... gut gemacht... is die gute Luft im Westerwald und die heimische Pflege,gell ?


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

SKlein1974 schrieb:


> @ jens
> 
> Cafe Hahn , KO-Güls



@lakkes .... JA - Du auch ?


----------



## cklein (20. Oktober 2010)

Nochmals danke für die Runde Lutz!!
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und freue mich umso mehr auf Samstag!!


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hallo Ändy!!!
> Auch von mir noch das BESTE zum Wiegenfeste ... hast dich für Dayn ALTER ja dann doch noch gut gehalter(n)...
> 
> zway dayner brüder verieten mir heute noch wie genau "alt" Du denn heut wirst... gut gemacht... is die gute Luft im Westerwald und die heimische Pflege,gell ?



danke danke,ich weiß:so alt wie ich aussehe werde ich sowieso nicht mehr.
jaja die Brüder,die quatschen einfach viel zu viel.Kein Wunder das die Baustellen nicht fertig werden


----------



## Dicker Bambini (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> danke danke,ich weiß:so alt wie ich aussehe werde ich sowieso nicht mehr.
> jaja die Brüder,die quatschen einfach viel zu viel.Kein Wunder das die Baustellen nicht fertig werden


 
Geeeeeenau... und dabay haben die Jungs noch gar nicht richtig angefangen 
Leg noch ayn bißchen die Füße hoch...


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Oktober 2010)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Geeeeeenau... und dabay haben die Jungs noch gar nicht richtig angefangen
> Leg noch ayn bißchen die Füße hoch...



Richtig so,
noch schnell ne Regenerationseinheit für Samstag einlegen.


----------



## Jaymano75 (20. Oktober 2010)

cklein schrieb:


> Nochmals danke für die Runde Lutz!!
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht und freue mich umso mehr auf Samstag!!




Ihr seid die wahren Helden heute abend!!!!! Ihr seid draußen im Wald gewesen ! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! 
Cool , dass ihr noch Fotos gemacht habt.


----------



## CF-Rafi (20. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend Andy,

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag.

@AC/DC Gemsen:  bin im moment zu 90 % am Fr dabei.Entscheidung erst morgen (dann aber zu 100%) .


----------



## T-Brex (21. Oktober 2010)

Na wenn Der SÄndy jetzt saynen Geburtstag offiziell verlegt hat, dann von mayner Sayte natürlich auch : Alles alles Gute 

@alutzo und cklein: konnte gestern leider nicht....aua Beinchen....nächstes mal wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

